# Mercados: ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? 3T 2011 (parte 2)



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

bueno, pues eso, como ya el hilo peta el servidor, vamos con la segunda parte 

y guano para todos !!!!!

edito: alguien puede quitar un parentesis del titulo?...... de la emocion he pulsado dos veces y no me habia dado cuenta 




_Viene de un miércoles negro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/236629-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a.html
_


----------



## necho (10 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> *PEQUEÑO OFF-TOPIC*
> 
> Ante la temeridad que supone entrar en bolsa en estas circunstancias de incertidumbre y volatilidad, y dando casi por hecho que nos viene encima la Recesión Part.II con bajadas de las bolsas de entre un 15-25%... me estoy planteando muy seriamente comprar futuros del oro (es de esperar que los dineros se vayan ahí como refugio aun más si cabe, a esperar tiempos mejores).
> 
> ...



Yo como gacelilla en practicas te recomiendo mejor algún ETF. El más popular es el GLD. Pero también tienes IAU y SGOL. Yo me quedaría con los 2 primeros, sobre todo con GLD que replica mejor el precio del oro.

Como apunta otro forero; sí, es oro de "papel" pero la ventaja que le veo es que al cotizar como las acciones; en teoría puedes salir de esos papelillos cuando quieras ante un cambio de dirección en su cotización. Además de poder poner stop loss y que los broker suelen cobrar lo mismo (al menos el mío) por operar con ETF's que con acciones y sin cuota de mantenimiento o gestión. Estas últimas ya se encargan los gestores del ETF de descontarlas de la cotización.

Te dejo el enlace de la cotización del GLD. Cortesía de Google Finace:

SPDR Gold Trust (ETF): NYSE:GLD


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2011)

BUeeeno... pues cierro esos largosss... Dios lo que ha costado... y ya a partir de aquí... es peligroso.... Podemos irnos hasta 170 o más... pero... me conformo


----------



## Skche_III (10 Ago 2011)

Goodbye dijo:


> Chicos, id cerrando el hilo que va por 4600 mensajes y el límite son 4000 para que no se descojone el servidor.



venga va, que hemos abierto encuesta para mañana:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-rosa-y-el-jueves-la-bandera-de-japon.html

y el servidor de calópez no da para más


----------



## windslegend (10 Ago 2011)

Los cfds en igmarket sobre el ibex35 están ahora mismo en 8100/8118.
PD : Pillo sitio !!!!


----------



## Change (10 Ago 2011)

Bueno yo sigo con lo mio pero veo que no me hace caso ni el apuntaooor, necesito un broker que este bien, anda hombre dejar ya de relameros con la mordida del ibex :: y decirme algo


----------



## Invitator (10 Ago 2011)

¿Pasa algo en el Ibex 35 y yo no me he enterado?

Es que he estado siguiendo el primer baño del verano de la Duquesa de Alba, ¿saben?

:Baile:


----------



## Exor (10 Ago 2011)

Pillo sitio en posible hilo final....

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/plWnm7UpsXk?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/plWnm7UpsXk?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2011)

Acabo de volver de la playa (y menos mal). Tropocientas páginas nuevas de hilo... ¿Algo relevante? Ahora le echo un vistazo a los gráficos, pero ya veo que rebote, lo que se dice rebote, como que no, pero guano, hemos tenido un rato.


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Perdona mi tono, pero es que creo que no has sacado cuentas. Ya tienes contratado el broker? Sabes cuánto te cobra por operación? Sabes que los muy cabrones si piensas ir a largo te cobran algo que llaman "comisión de mantenimiento"?
> y por último... sabes que si tus acciones se revalorizan tendrás que darle una gran parte a Hacienda, y si pierdes, ellos no ponen nada?
> 
> Entienes por qué me parece que con 700€ es mejor comprarte media onza de oro? la tienes en tu WC, escondida en el depósito de agua, nadie lo sabe, hacienda no lo sabe, y no tiene comisión de mantenimiento. Y mejor de todo, si siguen imprimiendo papelitos y endeudandoce, no ganarás nada, pero no perderás poder adquisitivo, si hoy te alcanza para 7 p-tas, en dos años vendes la media onza y te alcanza para 7 p-tas.



A lo primero si, tengo contratado el broker de ing direct, por eso no me preocupan las de mantenimiento para el largo, por otra parte también lo de hacienda sobre las plusvalías.

Lo del oro no lo conozco, cero patatero, por lo que el desconocimiento + comprar en máximos históricos (creo) no lo veo claro, no me gusta meterme en negocios que no conozco.


----------



## windslegend (10 Ago 2011)

Change dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo con lo mio pero veo que no me hace caso ni el apuntaooor, necesito un broker que este bien, anda hombre dejar ya de relameros con la mordida del ibex :: y decirme algo



Change te aconsejo que los compares tu mismo, compara comisiones, abrete cuentas de prueba en todos y prueba las plataformas, piensa si quieres operar con acciones o con cfds. 
Si vas con poca pasta yo te recomendaría cfds siempre y cuando calcules bien y sepas como va el apalancamiento.
Hay muchas comparativas por san google por eso que también te ayudaran.


----------



## Tupper (10 Ago 2011)

Pillo sitio en hilo mitico.


----------



## jelou (10 Ago 2011)

Entonces mañana que toca? :


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Hilo final? Desaparecerá el Ibex?


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

Change dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo con lo mio pero veo que no me hace caso ni el apuntaooor, necesito un broker que este bien, anda hombre dejar ya de relameros con la mordida del ibex :: y decirme algo



para lo q tu quieres o bankinter o ING

son de bancos, no son complicados, el de bankinter es mas profesional y el de ING es mas para q las acciones duerman años en la caja fuerte

mas preguntas? 8:

(si no sabes de futuros, warrants, etc, estudialos antes de tirarte al ruedo)


----------



## Goodbye (10 Ago 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Desaparecerá el SAN?



5,820 SAN


Menos mal que no hice caso en navidades cuando me dijeron que a 7,20 estaba muy bien y que me iba a hacer rico ::


----------



## Condor (10 Ago 2011)

Goodbye dijo:


> 5,820 SAN
> 
> 
> Menos mal que no hice caso en navidades cuando me dijeron que a 7,20 estaba muy bien y que me iba a hacer rico ::



Bueno, rico les están haciendo, lo que pasa es que es un susurro al oído diciendo "rico, rico" mientras, de espalda, los tienen por la cintura.

"rico, rico, rico", y así, hasta los 4,9.


----------



## Change (10 Ago 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Change te aconsejo que los compares tu mismo, compara comisiones, abrete cuentas de prueba en todos y prueba las plataformas, piensa si quieres operar con acciones o con cfds.
> Si vas con poca pasta yo te recomendaría cfds siempre y cuando calcules bien y sepas como va el apalancamiento.
> Hay muchas comparativas por san google por eso que también te ayudaran.



Ok, es para acciones y etf,s que sea rapido y en tiempo real, antes de empezar a probar plataformas queria ver lo que mas se esta usando y con quien.

Saludos.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2011)

Change dijo:


> Ok, es para acciones y etf,s que sea rapido y en tiempo real, antes de empezar a probar plataformas queria ver lo que mas se esta usando y con quien.
> 
> Saludos.



bkt es tu banco


----------



## Pensativo (10 Ago 2011)

A pillar sitio en la montaña rusa.


----------



## Change (10 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para lo q tu quieres o bankinter o ING
> 
> son de bancos, no son complicados, el de bankinter es mas profesional y el de ING es mas para q las acciones duerman años en la caja fuerte
> 
> ...



No voy a ir de momento a CFd,s ni Warrants, en el 2005 ya entre en bolsa en uno de mercados mas complicados almenos para mi, Nikkei, me salio bien estuve 6 meses y me fui, entre antes de arrancar y sali antes de que se hundiera, y veo que ahora europa lleva el mismo camino, aunque no hemos llegado al final.

Saludos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2011)

Tupper dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo mitico.



Esta expresión tan recurrente últimamente, se merece un acrónimo:

PSHM ( Pillo Sitio en Hilo Mítico )

También podría servir para: 

PSHM ( Posibiidad Sólida de Hundirnos en la M.i.e.r.d.a )

PSHM ( Podría Ser que Hoy Muriéramos )

En fin... No sé, lo que se os ocurra... Podríamos hacer hasta un diccionario mad maxístico con este acrónimo...en fin...


----------



## Pesoj (10 Ago 2011)

Pues... ¡PSHM!

Estoy muy a la expectativa del Ibex los próximos días. Quiero entrar a largos, no sé a qué valores (SAN?) entrar ni cuánto debo esperarme.
Que bajará más, también.


----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2011)

Con cariño, ¿pero es realmente necesario que todo el mundo pase a soltar comentarios sin el más mínimo ingenio acerca del hostiazo que se están pegando las bolsas? Lo digo porque tal vez saturar el hilo con cientos de réplicas sin contenido no sea lo mejor para aquellos que intentan sacar algo de provecho -o directamente salvar los trastos- en esta situación. 

*IBEX*

Ha cerrado el hueco -mala señal- y el SAN ha perdido referencias, así que comento la estructura bajista de corto plazo del IBEX que estoy siguiendo. De momento no ha logrado romperla, tiene pinta de que todavía le falta un nuevo apoyo buscando niveles inferiores:







La sobreventa es ya muy grande y es posible que la vuelta e inicio del rebote se haga en la misma sesión. En un plazo superior, como reconocía en este (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-257.html#post4814841) mensaje, tiene pinta de que las opciones bajistas ganan la partida para las próximas semanas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Ago 2011)

sp500 en 1135 después de realizar un triple-salto de trampolín en el intradía

parece que hoy hacemos mínimos semanales


----------



## Orangecoop (10 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> , tiene pinta de que las opciones bajistas ganan la partida para las próximas semanas.



Al ritmo que lleva de caída, ¿nos podríamos plantar más allá de los 6000 para septiembre? Lleva sobre un -20% en las dos últimas semanas y parece imparable.

Personalmente no veo luz al final del túnel, pero también es verdad que soy una gacela luminosa, presa fácil de la especulación.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2011)

Estoy con claca, que venir a este hilo a soltar chorradas madmaxistas no tiene sentido. Esto va tan rápido que no podemos humillar a los bombillos a gusto


----------



## EL FARAON (10 Ago 2011)

Yo tambien tengo derecho a mi fiesta...

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/AcPeuaseImw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

pues para los que quieran fiesta... que vayan mirando los USA y el cierre.. se esta poniendo divertido para mañana... .
joer


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Haciendo sólo un poco de caso a Claca (sólo un poco), ahora es cuando miramos un poquitín atrás y nos hacemos esta pregunta: ¿las cosas realmente han cambiado respecto a hace 30 días? 

Si la respuesta es que no, no debería de haber motivo para irnos al mayor de los infiernos.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

Sí pues Italia también se ha pegado un buen guarrazo, por encima del 6%.


----------



## alberchic (10 Ago 2011)

yo he entrado hoy en el santander a 5,9 ,que dios me pille confesado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ago 2011)

Hola, como alguno preguntaba sobre si era buen momento para entrar, le subo la imagen que tengo del historico del ibex con dividendos hasta la semana pasada, si alguien tiene mayor interes, intentare esmerarme mas en el grafico.







Un saludo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ago 2011)

Suscrito (con el app burbujo del amado líder) y preparado para el jueves post-hostión. ::


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

alberchic dijo:


> yo he entrado hoy en el santander a 5,9 ,que dios me pille confesado



Qué cojonazos tenéis algunos la hostia...


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

pues yo si veo que han cambiado.. para empezar por lo mas reciente.. los usa han perdido una A por el camino... ¿sabes la media de años que se tarda en volver a recoger esa A perdida???
si no redcuerdo mal , y te hablo de memoria , eran 6 años..............y no se porque, pero esos 6 años nos llevarian al 2017.. y fijate .. en el 2007 es cuando destaparon las hipotecas basura en EEUU.. osea que ellos podrian sacar cabeza en los 10 años (tipicos, ciclicos)..........
con eso, nos han marcado que europa.. puede que estemos con 3 añitos de demora...
2018/19/20????


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Ago 2011)

Spamers!!!! Hilo con menos de una hora y ya vais por la página 3 

Mete saco rápido esta tarde:
Largo 8010 16:22:26
Cerrado 8120 16:34:48

Largo al cierre con media carga 7950. Espero no estar en la cola de Cáritas mañana a las 9 ::

Esperando al SAN en 4 euros ::


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

TIPOA dijo:


> pues yo si veo que han cambiado.. para empezar por lo mas reciente.. los usa han perdido una A por el camino... ¿sabes la media de años que se tarda en volver a recoger esa A perdida???
> si no redcuerdo mal , y te hablo de memoria , eran 6 años..............y no se porque, pero esos 6 años nos llevarian al 2017.. y fijate .. en el 2007 es cuando destaparon las hipotecas basura en EEUU.. osea que ellos podrian sacar cabeza en los 10 años (tipicos, ciclicos)..........
> con eso, nos han marcado que europa.. puede que estemos con 3 añitos de demora...
> 2018/19/20????



Si no me falla la memoria, 11 de las 13 AAA mundiales, están en Europa. Si el dinero de USA huye a Europa, el alivio del problema crediticio puede ser interesante.

Aparte, la pérdida del AAA era la confirmación de algo que se sabía. USA ha perdido calidad crediticia continuadamente, y no se necesitaba de una agencia para tenerlo en cuenta.

Sigo pensando que hay más paranoia de la debida. No hablo de que la bolsa debería valer lo que en burbuja, pero sí que estamos en la parte baja del rango de cotizaciones.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Ago 2011)

alberchic dijo:


> yo he entrado hoy en el santander a 5,9 ,que dios me pille confesado



Suerte (también por la cuenta que me trae...).
Un saludo.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si no me falla la memoria, 11 de las 13 AAA mundiales, están en Europa. Si el dinero de USA huye a Europa, el alivio del problema crediticio puede ser interesante.
> 
> Aparte, la pérdida del AAA era la confirmación de algo que se sabía. USA ha perdido calidad crediticia continuadamente, y no se necesitaba de una agencia para tenerlo en cuenta.



Y es entonces cuando Estados Unidos se va al garete y Merkel, con la esvástica reloaded, proclama los eurobonos.

Y después me despierto.


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

pero esa A es del MAYOR DEUDOR MUNDIALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
su deuda es soportada POR TODOS
han puesto TODOS los huevos en la misma cesta ,.. y esta se ha caido..¿cuantos huevos se han roto???, eso es lo que aun no sabemos


----------



## Lladó (10 Ago 2011)

DOW -460
S&P -43.23

Ya están aquí...


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Y es entonces cuando Estados Unidos se va al garete y Merkel, con la esvástica reloaded, proclama los eurobonos.
> 
> Y después me despierto.



Ríete, pero Alemania se ha beneficiado de interés bajo por efecto sustitución de deuda. Seguro que ha habido días en que la prima de riesgo subía, pero el interés del bono area PIG bajaba al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

¿Alguien tiene un enlace en ajax del dowjones?


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ago 2011)

La caida es satanica.
Estan descontando algo muy muy muy gordo.El viernes lo sabremos,a cierre de mercados.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

DaRRRRme algo payossssss, que necesito mi droja (link)


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Qué cojonazos tenéis algunos la hostia...





va a por el dividendo...


----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Al ritmo que lleva de caída, ¿nos podríamos plantar más allá de los 6000 para septiembre? Lleva sobre un -20% en las dos últimas semanas y parece imparable.
> 
> Personalmente no veo luz al final del túnel, pero también es verdad que soy una gacela luminosa, presa fácil de la especulación.



Hummm.... Por poder, claro, como también podría subir 2.000 puntos del tirón en gap a lo mayo del 2010, porque nada lo impide. La cuestión está en no perder los nervios y desarrollar y desechar escenarios según lo que indique el precio, planteamientos que nos permitan operar, que para eso estamos. 

Desde fuera el iluminado que dice "nos vamos al guano" o "nos vamos al cielo" parece muy acertado cuando el contexto le es propicio, lo que no nos damos cuenta que la bolsa es cíclica y que como un reloj parado siempre podremos acertar de vez en cuando, así que se nos olvida que el resto de horas no da ni una. Lo digo porque ahora es muy fácil dejarse llevar por aquellos que predican el guano absoluto y, aunque tal vez estén en lo cierto y al final nos vayamos muy abajo, a nivel operativo, que es lo que cuenta, seguirles sin pensar es un completo desastre que nos dejaría arruinados. Hay que mantener la calma, utilizar la cabeza y aplicar stops. 

Hoy mismo he tenido que cerrar un largo comprado ayer en los 8.200 via profit y luego me he ido a la playa esperando a ver qué hacía el precio. Mi idea era que si el gap no se cerraba, podríamos ver los 9.000 en breve desde esa zona. No ha sido así y ahora cambio de planteamiento totalmente, viendo zona posible de compra 500 puntos más abajo, que es una barbaridad, aunque con esta volatilidad lo tienes hecho en una sesión o dos y no parece tanto. Con esto lo que quiero decir es que pensar que acertaremos la dirección y nos echaremos a dormir es, cuanto menos, poco realista. Lo que cuenta al final de todo es lo que operas, no si aciertas sobre el papel que viene el guano, porque en el papel los rebotes no se comen stops y es muy fácil seguir en tendencia. En resumen... ¿de qué sirve pensar que veremos los 6.000 si a efectos prácticos es inoperable?


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> va a por el dividendo...



Te toca certificar otra vez. A trabajar!


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

Joder el oro: *1789.05	*


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ago 2011)




----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Ago 2011)

Que alguien detenga esta hemorragia, EUA se HUNDEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:8::8:


----------



## Tyrelfus (10 Ago 2011)

10,690.76
-549.01 (-4.88%)
:8::8::8:


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ago 2011)

Mirad usa ....gensanta :8::8::8::8::8::8:
No estan aocultando algo gordo y lo diran el viernes.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

Dios que se plantan en un -6%...


----------



## explorador (10 Ago 2011)

otro hostiazo, en vez de mano de dios, hubo patada del mismo


----------



## tonuel (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Te toca certificar otra vez. A trabajar!





Hay que joderse... menudo faenón me está dando el calopez... ::




Gamesa -8,09%
Abengoa -7,97%
BBVA -7,83%
Arcelor -7,58%
Telecinco -6,75%
Popular -6,74%
T.Reunidas -5,90%
Sacyr -5,87%
Repsol -5,72%
Telefónica -5,69%
Acciona -5,63
Bankinter -5,53%
FCC -5,24%
Iberdrola -5,16%
Mapfre -4,88%
Gas Natural -4,85%
IAG -4,58%
Sabadell -4,50%


Eurostoxx 50 -6,12%
Ibex 35 -5,49%
CAC 40 -5,45%
DAX 30 -5,13%







y me quedo sólo con los índices porque si no *la lista *sería como la película ... :rolleye:




*interminable...* ) ) )



y como novedad... os traigo uno no visto desde los viejos tiempos... :baba:




Santander -8,33%









Y todavía estamos en agosto...


----------



## largodeaqui (10 Ago 2011)

En buena hora entre en Gamesa jeje. Menos mal que era con los euros de encender puros. 

Partiendo de la base de que a mi me jode un poquillo esta bajada, no soy capaz de ponerme en la situacion de los que llevan en Gamesa desde los 15 o 20, o mas arriba. Lo mismo con tecnicas reunidas. Menudo valle de lagrimas :S


PD: Me ha dicho la bruja lola que el oro va a petar! :bla:


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2011)

> Telefónica -5,69%



Para que luego hablen de "refugios"...joder.


----------



## davidautentico (10 Ago 2011)

Una cosa, 

he leído por ahi, que cuando peor van las cosas y cuando se piensa que todo va mal es cuando vienen las recuperaciones y tal, los rallies alcistas y demás.

Les invito a que le echen un ojo al gráfico hitórico del Nikkei y me digan que le está pasando a los que compraron en 1990 o incluso en el 2000, seguro que pensaban lo mismo....

Esto se puede hundir irremediablemente y estar bocabajo 20 años perfectamente y sin despeinarse.

Y también puede rebotar pero vamos, eso de 100% rally alcista de agosto que leí por ahí..


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Vamos a ver !!!! 

De mañana no pasa que llevo a acabo el plan... llevamos tres días rebotando al inicio y cayendo el resto del día, ¡¡¡¡no puede ser tan difícil!!!! . 

_Tan solo_ hay que dejar que el Ibex amague un rebote y allá por el 8.200 meterle primero con la puntita y cuando empiece a guanear con todo lo gordo, entonces irse a la playa, a las 17:00 vuelves, pasas por el foro, echas unas risas, cierras la posición y vas encargando mesa para la cena


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos a ver !!!!
> 
> De mañana no pasa que llevo a acabo el plan... llevamos tres días rebotando al inicio y cayendo el resto del día, ¡¡¡¡no puede ser tan difícil!!!! .
> 
> _Tan solo_ hay que dejar que el Ibex amague un rebote y allá por el 8.200 meterle primero con la puntita y cuando empiece a guanear con todo lo gordo, entonces irse a la playa, a las 17:00 vuelves, pasas por el foro, echas unas risas, cierras la posición y vas encargando mesa para la cena



Vale,,,,,,,, mañana cuando lo veas en Verde, me avisas........


----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2011)

Miedo, pánico y caídas verticales, pero la bolsa, siempre ha seguido:


----------



## Exor (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si no me falla la memoria, 11 de las 13 AAA mundiales, están en Europa. Si el dinero de USA huye a Europa, el alivio del problema crediticio puede ser interesante.
> 
> Aparte, la pérdida del AAA era la confirmación de algo que se sabía. USA ha perdido calidad crediticia continuadamente, y no se necesitaba de una agencia para tenerlo en cuenta.
> 
> Sigo pensando que hay más paranoia de la debida. No hablo de que la bolsa debería valer lo que en burbuja, pero sí que estamos en la parte baja del rango de cotizaciones.



En mi opinion creo que ese dinero no va a fluir a Europa,ira hacia los metales preciosos,al igual que el dinero europeo,por eso creo que dolar y euro se iran al guano y ya veremos si tb el sudeste asiatico.

PD: De ahi mi anterior post "hilo final",ya sabeis,sin un poco de morbo apocaliptico esto no seria burbuja


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> Una cosa,
> 
> he leído por ahi, que cuando peor van las cosas y cuando se piensa que todo va mal es cuando vienen las recuperaciones y tal, los rallies alcistas y demás.
> 
> ...



A ver, tienes razón en que no tiene que rebotar "por narices". Pero incluso si fuéramos camino de un Nikkei, no estaríamos en una situación "1990". Si pensamos en el índice español, está a un 50% de máximos, no en máximos. Eso por sí solo no quiere decir que no le quede recorrido de bajada. Pero incluso el empufao que compró Nikkei en 2000, pudo recuperar lo invertido en 2006 vendiendo a un precio ligeramente inferior, pero con compensación por dividendos, por pequeña que sea. 

Me acuerdo del cachondeo de la burbuja punto com. A Telefónica se le consideraba valor refugio aunque diera una retribución por dividendo de pura mierda rozando lo infame. La banca retribuía a un 3% con tipos de interés más altos que los actuales y no pasaba nada, los títulos se mantenían. 

Hay una diferencia fundamental entre una situación de cotización alta y otra. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre un mercado sobrevalorado en máximos alcistas y éste? 

1) En el mercado alcista sobrevalorado los beneficios presentes son pequeños en relación al precio burbujeado, pero se aceptan porque las expectativas irreales consideran que crecerá hasta el infinito y más allá. Luego llega realidad y guano. 

2) En el mercado actual, los beneficios *presentes* son colosales en relación al precio actual. No veis el paralelismo? Ahora hay mucho miedo por la expectativa contraria. 

Utilizando un paralelismo ladrillístico. En la situación 1) compro un piso porque siempre sube, aunque si lo pongo de alquiler me dan una mierda. Pero da igual, ya subirá.

2) Compro un piso que me da una rentabilidad del alquiler muy alta, aunque todos los indicadores habidos y por haber reflejan deflación en el precio de los alquileres y corro el riesgo de que algunos meses el piso se quede vacío.

¿Verdad que la situación 2) es mucho menos mala y mucho menos negativa que la situación 1)? Quizá no os animaríais a comprar un piso en la situación 2), ¿pero verdad que tiene un margen de bajada muy inferior el piso de esta situación 2)?

Por eso digo que no estamos en una parte alta del ciclo, sino en una parte baja. Veo muy improbable perder los 6500 como mínimos cíclicos. Si se rompe el 8 mil y vamos al 7 mil de cabeza, presenciaremos unos niveles que probablemente no vuelvan a verse jamás. 

Y ahora diréis: no te fíes de los beneficios. Están hinchados. SAN nunca ganará lo que ha ganado. Ni éste. Ni aquél. Pero es que son ¡todos! ¿Tampoco TEF? ¿Tampoco las eléctricas? ¿Ni siquiera ENEL? ¿Tampoco Repsol? ¿Y las europeas que cotizan a multiplicadores RIDÍCULOS? ¿Nada? ¿Todas están sobrevaloradas? ¿TODAS? 

En la víspera del crack del 29, los índices cotizaban a per superior a 30. Ahora dudo mucho que el PER del Eurostox llegue a 12, y a 10 si me apuráis.


----------



## rosonero (10 Ago 2011)

Como me salga bien ya le tengo echado el ojo a un barco, algo rupestre pero me enamoró el nombre


----------



## Exor (10 Ago 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> Una cosa,
> 
> he leído por ahi, que cuando peor van las cosas y cuando se piensa que todo va mal es cuando vienen las recuperaciones y tal, los rallies alcistas y demás.
> 
> ...



Gran grafica que explicaria muchisimas cosas como el boom inmobiliario de nuestro pais para tapar o retrasar lo que estamos viviendo ahora


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Miedo, pánico y caídas verticales, pero la bolsa, siempre ha seguido:



en ese gráfico no se ve la bajada de los últimas semanas...

y ya de paso ajústalo para tener en cuenta la inflación... y con lo que quede nos echamos unas risas...


----------



## univac (10 Ago 2011)

Este foro, en general, es amante del catastrofismo, drama e histeria pre-apocaliptica. Lo de estos dias es caldo de cultivo perfecto para que, como se ha demostrado hoy, el hilo se inunde de guaneros amateurs que vienen a palmear el descalabro. La bolsa desde que existe se ha ido a la mierda varias veces y luego ha vuelto a subir. En todas las ocasiones sonaron trompetas del apocalipsis y coros de "moriremos miles de veces", pero luego vinieron las subidas. La fortaleza psicologica es uno de los skills basicos para estar en este mundillo, se dedican capitulos enteros en libros de popes del trading. Hay que tomarse las cosas con distancia, sobretodo los que no operen a diario y esten para el medio-largo plazo.

Para los debiles, no es recomendable estar dentro, ni mucho menos visitar este hilo 

Mi pequeña contribucion al "sentimiento contrario"



> Kostolany llevaba hasta las ultimas consecuencias la teoria del sentimiento contrario (el mercado hara siempre lo contrario de lo que todo el mundo piensa) y le preguntaba a los taxistas sobre su opinion del mercado bursatil, si creian que subiria o bajaria, aprovechando que estos se nutrian de multitud de conversaciones y acabarian dandole una opinion general. Si la respuesta era subir, Kostolany vendia sus acciones, si era bajar compraba, el sentimiento contrario llevado a las ultimas consecuencias. Sin duda si les preguntaran ahora a los taxistas que suelan trabajar por la zona del parquet madrileño, estos dirian que el mercado va a bajar ¿que haria Kostolany?



pd= valga decir que kostolany no le daba al intradia


----------



## juancho (10 Ago 2011)

silverwindow dijo:


> Mirad usa ....gensanta :8::8::8::8::8::8:
> No estan aocultando algo gordo y lo diran el viernes.



A lo mejor algun que otro banco que se va a tomar por saco...::


----------



## davidautentico (10 Ago 2011)

Tienes parte de razón, sólo quería remarcar que la máxima de "cuando todo va mal, viene la recuperación", es algo muy general y yo si creo que podemos caer a los seismiles. Y he puesto el Nikkei por el tema de su burbuja inmobiliaria, como caso similar al nuestro, sigo pensando que tenemos valores inflados y hay recorrido a la baja, que nos tiremos x años o x meses o x dias de bajada eso lo veremos pero se puede estar un tiempo largo perfectamente sin rebotes inminentes de forma muy tranquila.

saludos



burbufilia dijo:


> A ver, tienes razón en que no tiene que rebotar "por narices". Pero incluso si fuéramos camino de un Nikkei, no estaríamos en una situación "1990". Si pensamos en el índice español, está a un 50% de máximos, no en máximos. Eso por sí solo no quiere decir que no le quede recorrido de bajada. Pero incluso el empufao que compró Nikkei en 2000, pudo recuperar lo invertido en 2006 vendiendo a un precio ligeramente inferior, pero con compensación por dividendos, por pequeña que sea.
> 
> Me acuerdo del cachondeo de la burbuja punto com. A Telefónica se le consideraba valor refugio aunque diera una retribución por dividendo de pura mierda rozando lo infame. La banca retribuía a un 3% con tipos de interés más altos que los actuales y no pasaba nada, los títulos se mantenían.
> 
> ...


----------



## grillo35 (10 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> A ver, tienes razón en que no tiene que rebotar "por narices". Pero incluso si fuéramos camino de un Nikkei, no estaríamos en una situación "1990". Si pensamos en el índice español, está a un 50% de máximos, no en máximos. Eso por sí solo no quiere decir que no le quede recorrido de bajada. Pero incluso el empufao que compró Nikkei en 2000, pudo recuperar lo invertido en 2006 vendiendo a un precio ligeramente inferior, pero con compensación por dividendos, por pequeña que sea.
> 
> Me acuerdo del cachondeo de la burbuja punto com. A Telefónica se le consideraba valor refugio aunque diera una retribución por dividendo de pura mierda rozando lo infame. La banca retribuía a un 3% con tipos de interés más altos que los actuales y no pasaba nada, los títulos se mantenían.
> 
> ...




Muy buena explicacion, pero me gustaria añadiria un dato...en el crack del 29 (y en algun otro crash posterior) el PER de la bolsa americana se planto en 6, asi que todavia nos podria quedar un trechito hasta el suelo del mercado...:ouch:


----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> en ese gráfico no se ve la bajada de los últimas semanas...
> 
> y ya de paso ajústalo para tener en cuenta la inflación... y con lo que quede nos echamos unas risas...



Supongo que me he expresado mal, me refiero a que caídas verticales que no parecen tener fin, pues que, vaya, fin sí tienen. Forma parte del mundillo.

En cuanto a lo de la inflación, que me lo digas a mí, pues como tiene guasa:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-el-ibex-35-mayo-2011-a-38.html#post4448084

;-)


----------



## burbufilia (10 Ago 2011)

grillo35 dijo:


> Muy buena explicacion, pero me gustaria añadiria un dato...en el crack del 29 (y en algun otro crash posterior) el PER de la bolsa americana se planto en 6, asi que todavia nos podria quedar un trechito hasta el suelo del mercado...:ouch:



Obviamente, a corto plazo se puede palmar una pasta con la volatilidad que hay. No digo que "sólo quede subir". Pero de ahí a pensar que el que entra en bolsa, está metiendo la pasta en una hoguera es otra historia.


----------



## TIPOA (10 Ago 2011)

y para aquellos que no quieran verlo aun........ recordad aquello de ..
"si algo va mal...... aun puede ir a peor.."


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Ago 2011)

a ver... cosas que pueden pasar que hagan que la bolsa se hunda más:

la prima de riesgo vuelve a subir al 6
quitar AAA a Francia y/o Bélgica
que como dice SNB salga la porquería de los bancos.
Italia se queda sin cash (muy probable)
BCE se queda sin pasta para comprar bonos basura de los PIGS. Imprima o no...
Más agencias quitan la AAA a USA
etc...

y ahora decidme que está todo eso ya descontado y así me voy a dormir con unas risas...


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2011)

Yo no creo que este descontado, de hecho creo que la bolsa se va a freir puñetas. Pero hay empresas que siguen vivas, se dedican a negocios basicos (energia, consumo elemental, etc) y que cotizan ya con un PER 10 o menos. Si sobrevivimos seran todavia buenos negocios.

Aqui el cumulo de problemas es:

a) La cosa monetaria, el chiringuito de imprimir pasta, la piramide de deudas y etc.
b) Se le ven las orejas al lobo del fin del petroleo.
c) Transferencia de poder global hacia China. Decadencia de los USA.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Ago 2011)

le tengo ganas al botas por lo que me hizo hace dos años


si si soy rencoroso y mala persona:´´´´(


tonuel al botas hay que darle


PD: siento nodejar contenidos y enguarrar el hilo no lo vuelvo a hacero


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2011)

Han parado la cotizacion del oro? no se si son problemas tecnicos de mi plataforma para operar o que se yo..


----------



## gamba (10 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy han dado la última oportunidad de cargar para el rebote(REBOTE); han bajado con calma, sin nervios, han ido respetando todos los niveles y poco a poco dando pasitos para cerrar el hueco de Marzo 2009.[...]



Menudo análisis, después del cierre americano y la inquietud con los bancos europeos espero que no se coma un OWNED. ¿Cómo ha sacado los niveles?


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> a ver... cosas que pueden pasar que hagan que la bolsa se hunda más:
> 
> la prima de riesgo vuelve a subir al 6
> quitar AAA a Francia y/o Bélgica
> ...






está descontado...


----------



## Borjita burbujas (11 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Han parado la cotizacion del oro? no se si son problemas tecnicos de mi plataforma para operar o que se yo..



Ni idea, pero he hecho una captura de la cotización y me sale algo muy raro, ¿es esto normal?


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ago 2011)

Señores, no olviden votar este hilo con las cinco estrellas que merece


----------



## torracollons (11 Ago 2011)

Nos vamos al guano, a partir de ahora SNB toma el poder y se dirigirá a la nación.


----------



## tonuel (11 Ago 2011)

la bolsa seguirá funcionando... pero el camino a seguir es el del nikkei... 8:





el ibex hasta los 3000... y más allá... :baba:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Ago 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Señores, no olviden votar este hilo con las cinco estrellas que merece



Por supuesto, éste es el serio, lo demás chorradas......5 estrellas.


----------



## besto (11 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> a ver... cosas que pueden pasar que hagan que la bolsa se hunda más:
> 
> la prima de riesgo vuelve a subir al 6
> quitar AAA a Francia y/o Bélgica
> ...



Y por qué estas cosas iban a afectar significativamente a la bolsa? Los grandes blue chips ganan cada día más y más. Los bancos centrales ya han dicho que van a emitir lo que haga falta para inundar de liquidez el mercado... 

Mientras europa esté unida, qué hay en el horizonte que no haga pensar que comprar TEF a 13,5 euros es un puto chollo? 

Lo pregunto porque estoy metiendo mucha pasta a largo estos días. Con rentabilidades del 10% en dividendos (EON, TEF, RWE, Totalfina...). Con 200.000 euracos en acciones te sacas un pastón al mes!!!!


----------



## spheratu (11 Ago 2011)

Lo que acojona es que los Leóncios estén en proceso de tener descontado algo que aun ni imaginamos,así cuando pase,se podrá decir aquello de "estaba descontado".


----------



## spheratu (11 Ago 2011)

besto dijo:


> Y por qué estas cosas iban a afectar significativamente a la bolsa? Los grandes blue chips ganan cada día más y más. Los bancos centrales ya han dicho que van a emitir lo que haga falta para inundar de liquidez el mercado...
> 
> Mientras europa esté unida, qué hay en el horizonte que no haga pensar que comprar TEF a 13,5 euros es un puto chollo?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque estoy metiendo mucha pasta a largo estos días. Con rentabilidades del 10% en dividendos (EON, TEF, RWE, Totalfina...). Con 200.000 euracos en acciones te sacas un pastón al mes!!!!



Y a usted Repsol no le hace tilín?


----------



## burbufilia (11 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> a ver... cosas que pueden pasar que hagan que la bolsa se hunda más:
> 
> la prima de riesgo vuelve a subir al 6
> quitar AAA a Francia y/o Bélgica
> ...



1. Sobre los dos primeros puntos se han apagado fuegos en ese sentido. Dices que a lo mojó pasa al revés? Es como si le marcan un gol a tu equipo y dices que el gol ha sido tuyo

2. Sobre la porquería de los bancos, me salí de bolsa a principios de 2008 por eso. Yo creo que no están peor que hace dos años. Tú lo crees? Que no se haya pasado la resaca no significa que sigas emborrachándote.

3. Si se imprime, hay pasta. Y con impresora, Italia tiene pasta 

4. Está parcialmente descontado. Eso puede arrear un down, pero no debería de durar más de dos malas sesiones. El que duele es el primer downgrade, luego te acostumbras (suena a coña, pero es verdad). E insisto sobre el efecto sustitución de fonditos a activos USA en beneficio de activos Euro.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

buenos dias a todos

parece q la cosa viene en positivo, pero con esta volatilidad cualquier cosa es posible

hoy y mañana son dias muy importantes........... si se gira entonces sera como en enero 2008 (cae un 20% mas o menos y sube el 50% de la bajada) y si no se gira pues......... eso....... q se lo quieren dejar al barbas en minimos de 2009 para q no dude meterle mas drojaina 

seguramente no pase ninguna de las dos cosas y sea algo termino medio  suerte señores


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2011)

Buenos días... 

Interesante el punto donde paró ayer Iberdrola. Tanto para el que la lleva en cartera como para el que quiera hacer una operación a unos días/semanas vista, como diría Claca con un stop muy claro, riesgo/beneficio alto.







Saludos...

PD: El gráfico es semanal, la linea de tendencia más baja pasa más o menos por el 4,53€


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ago 2011)

bueno que toca hoy ¿ patadón pa'lante no ?


----------



## Charlatan (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno ya estamos aqu de nuevo....subidon hasta las 10:00(o menos) y luego GO DOWN hasta el infierno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> buenos dias a todos
> 
> parece q la cosa viene en positivo, pero con esta volatilidad cualquier cosa es posible
> 
> ...



Buenos dias 
Pipoapipo, veo que es usted un alma inquieta , y el sueño le abandona con pronitud.

Soy de la opinion de que ocurrirá lo de los dias pasados. Compras iniciales (pensamieno tipo más no va a bajar) y luego ventas para dejarlos sobre los 80xx o 81xx de nuevo, quizás se toquen de nuevo los 7940 o algo asi. Otra cosa, en mi humilde entender no debería pasar. El sentiemiento es tan bajista que bajadas del 4.5% ya ni nos pone. 
Todo esto, y repito,en mi opinion gacelosa, si los vecinos no nos dan una sorpresita el viernes tarde.



Quién está detrás 
de la caída de las bolsas? 
Los gestores ven a los grandes institucionales de EEUU y a los *programas de tráding algorítmico *como los culpables de los *nervios *que se han apoderado del parqué


Que me explique micer :: Pollastre como ha implementado el estado de nervios en su niña :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buenos dias Pipoapipo, veo que es usted un alma inquita , y el sueño le abandona con pronitud.
> 
> Soy de la opinion de que ocurrirá lo de los dias pasados. Compras iniciales (pensamieno tipo más no va a bajar) y luego ventas para dejarlos sobre los 80xx o 81xx de nuevo, quizás se toquen de nuevo los 7940 o algo asi. Otra cosa, en mi humilde entender no debería pasar. El sentiemiento es tan bajista que bajadas del 4.5% ya ni nos pone.
> Todo esto, y repito,en mi opinion gacelosa, si los vecinos no nos dan una sorpresita el viernes tarde.
> ...



el ansia no me deja dormir 

la niña de pollastre debe andar histerica estos dias


----------



## Minakami Mai (11 Ago 2011)

De momento lo que va p'abajo es el foro ::

Hoy se hunde todo


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

el foro esta como el ibex -_- aproveche pa cerrar los largos dignamente y abrir cortos casi en todo lo alto .


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Calópez, con las jornadas que llevamos y las que se avecinan, no estamos para cuelgues...


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

Esto no tiene la pinta de subir...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

Aparte de servidor petado cual índice churribesco, parece que los 8200, que antes sirvieron de buen soporte van a ejercer como dura resistencia,no?

He estado mirando banquitos españoles para ver cual petará primero. La verdad es que popular y sabadell no levantan cabeza. De hecho sabadell esta peor que en marzo 2009...... Ahora que pienso algo (no ha caido la prima birra : No indicará esto que san y bbva estan algo sobrevalorados???


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

subir hasta las diez? ni eso. el dax abrió con esplendor y va dejándose la vida por el camino... cerrar un gap de un 2,5 o 3% hoy en día no es ná... (adivinen como me hallo)


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

cerrados cortos me quedo al margen de momento , ya me e ganado el pan -_-


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

vaya, mientras proclamaba mis cuitas, cual plañidera morisca... se ha dado la vuelta!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos a ver !!!!
> 
> De mañana no pasa que llevo a acabo el plan... llevamos tres días rebotando al inicio y cayendo el resto del día, ¡¡¡¡no puede ser tan difícil!!!! .
> 
> _Tan solo_ hay que dejar que el Ibex amague un rebote y allá por el 8.200 meterle primero con la puntita y cuando empiece a guanear con todo lo gordo, entonces irse a la playa, a las 17:00 vuelves, pasas por el foro, echas unas risas, cierras la posición y vas encargando mesa para la cena









?????????????


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

ahora mismo hay alguna señal alcista , el euro-franco suizo se recupera casi un 1,5% el petroleo se recupera casi un 2% y no rebajaron la calificacion de francia pero claro hay mucho miedo a ponerse largo , me mantengo al margen despues de llevarme algo pa pasar el finde -_-


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ?????????????




No cantes victoria que han hecho la de subir, caer rápidamente... y volver a subir de nuevo. Puede repetirse la operativa de toda la semana... o no.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

me estan mareando jajajaj

aunq parece q hoy no quiere cerrar el gap


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Para los inversores de cartera, vamos para los que van largos y están buscando oportunidades. Mi visión del asunto es ésta: primero bajan los precios, luego se ajustan los dividencos, y luego terminan de ajustarse a la baja los precios. Ahí es cuando uno puede ir a buscar gangas y que le salga bien. Ahora mismo... la verdad no lo veo. Eso sí sus comentarios son un buen indicador de sentimiento contrario.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

¡Hola! Me llamo Guybrush Threepwood, ¡y quiero ser un pirata! - ForoCoches


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No cantes victoria que han hecho la de subir, caer rápidamente... y volver a subir de nuevo. Puede repetirse la operativa de toda la semana... o no.



Le preguntaba al sr. rosonero si le había salido bien la jugada. Ahora sólo veo .


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No cantes victoria que han hecho la de subir, caer rápidamente... y volver a subir de nuevo. Puede repetirse la operativa de toda la semana... o no.



la tendencia es tan bajista que en lugar de reboton tengamos rebotito osea un pequeño lateral sin pasar de 8200-8300 .

creo que este brutal rally bajista es simplemente porque los multiples problemas que habian conseguido frenar con todo tipo de medidas al final han reventado la contencion y se presentan todos a la vez y seguramente caera algun o algunos grandes bancos vease bank of guano algun franchute y le quitan la triple a a italia e el corto plazo eso es casi seguro un saludo


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno, ayer no estuve operando, pero ciertamente ví la pérdida de los 8K a través del loliphone cervecero.

Lo que es de justicia, es de justicia: no se sabe muy bien el motivo (desde luego no por TECNICO  ), pero hay que reconocerle a Muertoviviente la visita a los 8K. No hubo rebote y en algún momento amagó incluso con perderlo, pero bueno, llegar hemos llegado.

Le sugiero, Sr. Muertoviviente, que en los próximos 5 años no camine cerca de las vías del tren, cruce siempre las calles por los pasos de cebra, etc. En definitiva, que no tome ningún riesgo ni tiente a la diosa Fortuna: algo me dice que acaba Ud. de agotar su ración de suerte para los próximos años ::::


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

joer, hace una semana me prometi dejar de hacer entradas en chicharroSAN pero es q esta poniendose apetitoso.....


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2011)

Vengo siguiendo SAN en velas de 2 min. y hace media hora (exacta) que lo suben y bajan 6 ctvos. (de 5,90 a 5,96).

Ahora van achicando el margen (5,93 - 5,95), posiblemente en cualquier momento se definan en alguna dirección.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Hola! Me llamo Guybrush Threepwood, ¡y quiero ser un pirata! - ForoCoches



¿No sabía en serio de dónde venía lo de Guybrush Threepwood? Es una aventura point-n-click mítica.

Algún día que se aburra puede mantener con él un duelo de insultos, verá cómo se ríe...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Hola! Me llamo Guybrush Threepwood, ¡y quiero ser un pirata! - ForoCoches



::

[YOUTUBE]9HeSCBAy4p4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Hola! Me llamo Guybrush Threepwood, ¡y quiero ser un pirata! - ForoCoches



en su momento era el no va mas 

Monkey Island Intro - YouTube

aunque lo de tener que usar el puto mono como llave inglesa, manda huevos!

ahora lo que se estila es Pirata Antisistema.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

sr pollastre, ha cerrado ya su operativa diaria????


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, ayer no estuve operando, pero ciertamente ví la pérdida de los 8K a través del loliphone cervecero.
> 
> Lo que es de justicia, es de justicia: no se sabe muy bien el motivo (desde luego no por TECNICO  ), pero hay que reconocerle a Muertoviviente la visita a los 8K. No hubo rebote y en algún momento amagó incluso con perderlo, pero bueno, llegar hemos llegado.
> 
> Le sugiero, Sr. Muertoviviente, que en los próximos 5 años no camine cerca de las vías del tren, cruce siempre las calles por los pasos de cebra, etc. En definitiva, que no tome ningún riesgo ni tiente a la diosa Fortuna: algo me dice que acaba Ud. de agotar su ración de suerte para los próximos años ::::



recuerde tambien que predije que entre el 9-10-11  con un pequeño filtro .

por TECNICO a sido amigo aunque usted no lo crea 8:


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sr pollastre, ha cerrado ya su operativa diaria????



Pues a eso de las 9:43, Sr. PPP :fiufiu:

Dígame, qué tal está capeando estas dos semanas guaneras? Ardo en deseos de cambiarle las iniciales del nick, a ver si fuera posible, a tono positivo :


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿No sabía en serio de dónde venía lo de Guybrush Threepwood? Es una aventura point-n-click mítica.
> 
> Algún día que se aburra puede mantener con él un duelo de insultos, verá cómo se ríe...




No lo sabía, no. Mientras ustedes comenzaban a trastear con los ordenadores, yo ganaba campeonatos de Street Fighter II en Gandía jugando con Blanka... Allí me dejaban fumar y beber con 12 años. En casa no.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

lo unico que siento es que si se produce el reboton no lo aprovechare , tengo demasiado miedo supongo que es lo que tiene el ver tantisimo guano .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recuerde tambien que predije que entre el 9-10-11  con un pequeño filtro .
> 
> por TECNICO a sido amigo aunque usted no lo crea 8:



Es usted más técnico que Robert Prosinečki


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues a eso de las 9:43, Sr. PPP :fiufiu:
> 
> Dígame, qué tal está capeando estas dos semanas guaneras? Ardo en deseos de cambiarle las iniciales del nick, a ver si fuera posible, a tono positivo :



pues la semana pasada malamente, me pillo el toro  digo, el oso

pero esta bien, parece q la extrema volatilidad se me da bien :: aunq aun tenemos perdidas :rolleye: asi q no me cambie el nombre por el momento

anda, cantenos algun nivel, sea bueno : jajajajaj


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No lo sabía, no. Mientras ustedes comenzaban a trastear con los ordenadores, yo ganaba campeonatos de Street Fighter II en Gandía jugando con Blanka... Allí me dejaban fumar y beber con 12 años. En casa no.



joer q kinki era usted........


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

parece que le cuesta subir , asi que le arreo otro corto


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues la semana pasada malamente, me pillo el toro  digo, el oso
> 
> pero esta bien, parece q la extrema volatilidad se me da bien :: aunq aun tenemos perdidas :rolleye: asi q no me cambie el nombre por el momento
> 
> anda, cantenos algun nivel, sea bueno : jajajajaj




Bueno, hoy está la cosa compleja. Había dos buenos niveles en 5717 y 5753, ambos han dado bastante juego durante la primera hora de la sesión.

El problema es que, saliendo de ahí, el asunto se desmadra; por abajo tenemos 5557 y (atención) 5268 (yo este lo descartaría por nuestra propia estabilidad psicológica, más que nada :: )

Por arriba, otro tanto: 5908 y 6070. 

Como ve, los niveles relevantes están muy alejados de nuestra banda de operación actual. Con todo, si hoy llega el rebote tan ansiadamente esperado por los gacelérrimos de medio mundo, parece una buena opción alcanzar ese 5908.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No lo sabía, no. Mientras ustedes comenzaban a trastear con los ordenadores, yo ganaba campeonatos de Street Fighter II en Gandía jugando con Blanka... Allí me dejaban fumar y beber con 12 años. En casa no.



por cierto, he visto mas fotos de la novia de sete..........no se como sera en vivo y en directo pero.......... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

pone q nacio en leon......... debe tener padres de fuera de castilla...... ese genero premium en mi zona no hay ::


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> joer q kinki era usted........



jajajaja! no sé por qué, me ha venido a la cabeza la imagen cruzada de Tito el de Verano Azul, en el chiringuito de la playa tó cani jugando al SFII :XX:


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Para hoy tengo previsto un mínimo por debajo del de ayer (al menos en Ibex) y luego rebote definitivo, a ver si esta vez es la buena que no está el horno para bollos.

De todas formas los gringos parece que ya se resisten a bajar más.

edito: yo también dirigí a Guybrish Treepwood en su día, que tiempos aquellos.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> jajajaja! no sé por qué, me ha venido a la cabeza la imagen cruzada de Tito el de Verano Azul, en el chiringuito de la playa tó cani jugando al SFII :XX:



tiene a su niña muy volatil hoy jejeje

q edad tiene sr. ghkghk? treintaytantos?


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, he visto mas fotos de la novia de sete..........no se como sera en vivo y en directo pero.......... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> pone q nacio en leon......... debe tener padres de fuera de castilla...... ese genero premium en mi zona no hay ::




En directo es un espectáculo. Guapa de cara, pero lo que impresiona es el cuerpo. Y muy alta.

Y no era tan kinki... los clásicos veranos de los 90 en la Playa de Gandía... Luego durante el año alguna aprobaba.


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

joer, que puntería, en 5904 tenía yo puesto el SP. Lo voy a bajar un poco... por si acaso, que luego toca, se larga, no hay juego en el nivel y me quedo con cara de tonto. Gracias, Pollastre!!


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tiene a su niña muy volatil hoy jejeje
> 
> q edad tiene sr. ghkghk? treintaytantos?



Y 2...

[YOUTUBE]V6fQ2pgWQV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Para hoy tengo previsto un mínimo por debajo del de ayer (al menos en Ibex) y luego rebote definitivo, a ver si esta vez es la buena que no está el horno para bollos.
> 
> De todas formas los gringos parece que ya se resisten a bajar más.



que nivel maneja usted ? se a fijado en la importancia del 1120 en el sp ? un saludo 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

es sensacion mia o el dax se esta abriendo de patas?


----------



## aksarben (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y 2...



Gran añada 

Pero ganar con Blanka era facilón, casi tanto como con Honda


----------



## tarrito (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y 2...



y con 32, ¿no ha jugado al Monkey Island? : 


por cierto a su Blanka, me lo meriendo con Ken  :XX:


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que nivel maneja usted ? se a fijado en la importancia del 1120 en el sp ? un saludo 8:



Hablo de los índices europeos, los gringos parece que ya han visto mínimos aunque hoy nos podrían dar algún otro susto. En el Stoxx (que me gusta más que el Ibex, jejeje) el 2202 es la resistencia, hoy no está logrando pasar de ahí con definición, podría irse fácilmente hacia el 2151, ayer hizo mínimo algo más abajo.

En el guarribex creo que debemos hacer un mínimo más abajo pero no mucho más abajo, se tratará de un asusta gacelas que se hayan puesto largas para pillar el rebote, haciendoles saltar los stops, pero pronto deberíamos rebotar ya en serio.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tiene a su niña muy volatil hoy jejeje



Bueno, ya sabe, su misión es replicar y adelantarse al comportamiento de los índices... lo rarittto sería que estos días no diera niveles alejados ::


----------



## ipj (11 Ago 2011)

¿Nadie postea ahora del IBEX?

Entonces lo hago yo: a esta hora, 8.177,90 +2,66%.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

cierro corto perdiendo algo , se viene el reboton parece


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> . En el Stoxx (que me gusta más que el Ibex, jejeje) el 2202 es la resistencia, hoy no está logrando pasar de ahí con definición, podría irse fácilmente hacia el 1151, ayer hizo mínimo algo más abajo.




.
Mulder, corrija rápido ese error, que a alguno casi nos da un infarto ... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> y con 32, ¿no ha jugado al Monkey Island? :
> 
> 
> por cierto a su Blanka, me lo meriendo con Ken  :XX:



Pues yo no lo veo tan claro....


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2011)

Perdonen vuesas mercedes que los moleste con cosas tan irrelevantes como la bolsa. Prometo que es la última vez que lo hago.

Mi pregunta... así como Maese Pollastre ya puso dinero en el bolsillo de algunos compañeros que andan por el DAXX... alguien tiene estimaciones o escenarios para el IBEX ?

Acabamos de romper el precio de apertura en SAN y, esto huele a algún pequeño -o grande- rebotecillo.

Ideas ?, percepciones ?, sensaciones ?... ALGO ?


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Ay!, estos niños... se han perdido ustedes las épicas tardes de futbolín y el glorioso momento de ver a tu contricante pasando por debajo del tablero... oiga! y mucho más barato, que siempre había forma de echar "alguna" partida gratis...


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

frikis !!!!!!

ojo, q aun no se ha roto nada, estamos en el filo


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Mulder, corrija rápido ese error, que a alguno casi nos da un infarto ... ::



Lo he corregido bastante rápido


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Para el que preguntaba por el Ibex, he estado buscando y esto es lo que he encontrado, no sé si se refería usted a otra cosa...



Spoiler












De mírame y no me toques.


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ay!, estos niños... se han perdido ustedes las épicas tardes de futbolín y el glorioso momento de ver a tu contricante pasando por debajo del tablero... oiga! y mucho más barato, que siempre había forma de echar "alguna" partida gratis...



Había tiempo para todo hoyga, yo creo que pasé 2 o 3 veces...y eso que en los recreativos de mi colegio no había mucho nivel....no pasabamos de hacer la redondillla del revés:rolleye:

Del street fighter recuerdo grandes partidas...yo soy de Ryu o Ken, con los otros ni guarra::

A todo esto, hoy no hay guano o que???

Yo pillé san ayer y he vendido hoy con plusvalías para una cena...me da que me pierdo rebote....aún así si hay rebote llevo más a 6,30....7....y 8.

saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo he corregido bastante rápido



.
YA lo he visto, tiene Vd. reflejos de trader "maleao" en varios fines del mundo.


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

El BCE esta comprando deuda española e italiana, de ahi esa súbita subida.
Pero....HABRA GUANO! 

que no os tanguen XD


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

A mí siempre me jodió que estuviera "prohibido" hacer la cuchara (arrastrar la bola con el jugador). Le quitaba mucha historia al asunto.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Perdonen vuesas mercedes que los moleste con cosas tan irrelevantes como la bolsa. Prometo que es la última vez que lo hago.
> 
> Mi pregunta... así como Maese Pollastre ya puso dinero en el bolsillo de algunos compañeros que andan por el DAXX... alguien tiene estimaciones o escenarios para el IBEX ?
> 
> ...



el ibex muy probablemente se pare en 8800 que es el 38,2 fibo de toda la caida desde 10200 ademas esta reforzada por el 61,80 de toda la subida 6700-12240 sino es suficiente para detenerlo los siguientes niveles del 50% 61,8% pero creo que el 8800 deberia pararlo en seco


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Ago 2011)

Entonces ahora el guion que mas o menos preveeis es "subida a 8.800 para luego ir a buscar el 7.200", segun he leido estos dias?
O tenemos mas factores por los que puede romper por arriba? Porque por abajo esta claro que todos los factores siguen ahi, deuda, inestabilidad, rescate de paises, etc.
Quizas anuncio de qe3 haga que se rompa por arriba y no busque ya esos 7.200.?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A mí siempre me jodió que estuviera "prohibido" hacer la cuchara (arrastrar la bola con el jugador). Le quitaba mucha historia al asunto.



Nos si lo permitíamos Maese Pollastre. Lo que se penalizaba con un toque de barra en los huevos era pasársela entre los delanteros. Ah! y también usar RN para adivinar próxima jugada del rival!


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A mí siempre me jodió que estuviera "prohibido" hacer la cuchara (arrastrar la bola con el jugador). Le quitaba mucha historia al asunto.



Depende el lugar...por ejemplo nosotros jugabamos con la cuchara....perfectamente.

Lo que estaba prohibido era el empalme (pasar con la media a la delantera yq ue esta chutara sin controlar), meter gol con la media (salvo que la bola viniese desde su defensa o portero) y tambien prohibido meter gol con la guarra (el delantero de la derecha)

Por supuesto el futbolin, de madera....hay sitios que son de hierro::


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> y con 32, ¿no ha jugado al Monkey Island? :
> 
> 
> por cierto a su Blanka, me lo meriendo con Ken  :XX:




Es que Ken y Ryu eran como el Madrid y Barça, Oliver y Lenders, Teléfonica y Santander... Yo soy más de Blanka, el Valencia, Philip Callaghan, Técnicas Reunidas... Aunque ésta más que Blanka, se ha revelado como un Dhalsim. Pero siempre estarán Zangief Sacyr y Chun Lee Gamesa para hacer compañía a los desheredados.


----------



## Pesoj (11 Ago 2011)

A riesgo de equivocarme: yo me voy a esperar algunos días / semanas más esperando a que baje aún más y entrar (seguramente) a SAN a largo con precios más bajos de los 5,8 de ayer.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

Pues nosotros lo permitíamos todo, que buenos aquellos goles marcados de repente por un defensa o el portero con su ¡clock! característico y todas las caras mirandome de repente sorprendidas 

Impagable, hoyga!


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Por favor, para hablar de bolsa está lleno de hilos el principal. No mareen a los chiquillos.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (11 Ago 2011)

Todos esperando a entrar a SAN a 5,5 a largo...madre mia que mes de ANGUSTIO nos estamos pegando


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Depende el lugar...por ejemplo nosotros jugabamos con la cuchara....perfectamente.
> 
> *Lo que estaba prohibido era el empalme (pasar con la media a la delantera yq ue esta chutara sin controlar), meter gol con la media (salvo que la bola viniese desde su defensa o portero) y tambien prohibido meter gol con la guarra (el delantero de la derecha)*
> 
> Por supuesto el futbolin, de madera....hay sitios que son de hierro::



Vaya reglas raras!

Con lo que molan los goles con la media. Ir pasándolo de uno a otro hasta que... zasca!!


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

viendo que le esta costando , nuevamente cargo cortos


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> . Lo que se penalizaba con un toque de barra en los huevos era pasársela entre los delanteros.



¿hacer cambios ? ¿ estaba penalizado hacer cambios ? pssssss.... 

nosotros lo permitíamos, de hecho había auténticos maestros (ver cómo cambia tres o cuatro veces entre dos delanteros a toda hostia, y no saber por dónde te va a venir el tiro final, eso sí que jodía al portero)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2011)

dios que mania con regular las cosas para el beneficio propio!

prohibir en el futbolin, era de malos perdedores  prohibido arrastrar, prohibido pasarsela, prohibido empalmarla.. 

sin acritud y eso 


edit: 2º toque a 8.270 (ibexf)


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿hacer cambios ? ¿ estaba penalizado hacer cambios ? pssssss....
> 
> nosotros lo permitíamos, de hecho había auténticos maestros (ver cómo cambia tres o cuatro veces entre dos delanteros a toda hostia, y no saber por dónde te va a venir el tiro final, eso sí que jodía al portero)




Nosotros no lo permitíamos tampoco, por la sencilla razón que si la coge el delantero centro, es gol en un 97% de los casos.


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

Hacer cambios en el futbolín es como jugar al mus con ocho reyes.


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> viendo que le esta costando , nuevamente cargo cortos



que valiente...ojalá tengas suerte y que el guanismo te acompañe


----------



## ex-perto (11 Ago 2011)

ayer se acababa el capitalismo y hoy todos jugando al futbolin?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> Hacer cambios en el futbolín es como jugar al mus con ocho reyes.



FINAL DEL MASTER NACIONAL DE ASTURIAS DE FUTBOLIN - YouTube

el facepalm no lo pongo por tener usted antiguedad


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> que valiente...ojalá tengas suerte y que el guanismo te acompañe



esta atacando la zona 8270 varias veces y no puede pasar corto que le crio 8:


----------



## 2 años (11 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Depende el lugar...por ejemplo nosotros jugabamos con la cuchara....perfectamente.
> 
> Lo que estaba prohibido era el empalme (pasar con la media a la delantera yq ue esta chutara sin controlar), meter gol con la media (salvo que la bola viniese desde su defensa o portero) y tambien prohibido meter gol con la guarra (el delantero de la derecha)
> 
> Por supuesto el futbolin, de madera....hay sitios que son de hierro::



Es que esta es la manera de jugar.

En este caso esta regulación, en contra de lo que parece, favorecía el virtuosismo y el juego ya que los goles de media (imparables generalmente salvo por pura suerte), churro, y los que aprovechaban el ángulo hueco del guarro quedaban invalidados.

De esta manera, sólo los realmente virtuosos, los que sabían, los que controlaban la pelota ganaban.

Si extrapolamos este sencillo ejemplo a todo el mundo económico pues entonces tenemos la clara evidencia de que el liberalismo es una basura.




Es brooomaaaaa.....pero lo del futbolín es verdá


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

vamonos a por el guanooooooo


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

estan haciendo lo de ayer, aqui no, estamos pepones...... pero en otros sitios estan en un lateral sin romper......


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> FINAL DEL MASTER NACIONAL DE ASTURIAS DE FUTBOLIN - YouTube
> 
> el facepalm no lo pongo por tener usted antiguedad




¿¿Tres defensas y cuatro delanteros?? Me falta Matías Prats gritando "¿¡Pero esto qué es!?


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> FINAL DEL MASTER NACIONAL DE ASTURIAS DE FUTBOLIN - YouTube
> 
> el facepalm no lo pongo por tener usted antiguedad



Hacer cambios en la delantera y tirar a gol es una marranada.

Mucho más elegante es pasar atrás.

Con un sólo jugador puede hacer lo que quiera.


----------



## egarenc (11 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Depende el lugar...por ejemplo nosotros jugabamos con la cuchara....perfectamente.
> 
> Lo que estaba prohibido era el empalme (pasar con la media a la delantera yq ue esta chutara sin controlar), meter gol con la media (salvo que la bola viniese desde su defensa o portero) y tambien prohibido meter gol con la guarra (el delantero de la derecha)
> 
> Por supuesto el futbolin, de madera....hay sitios que son de hierro::



En mi pueblo es el único sitio que yo sepa en que esta prohibido jugar parando,que viene a significar que no te puedes pasar la bOla entre delanteros y hacer la típica jugada que el que la domina te deja vendido. Y por supuesto, el futbolín de madera y a 5 duros.


----------



## Mr.Bin (11 Ago 2011)

Todo aquel que prohibe en el futbolin se merece una mujer sin tetas y si el censor es femina entonces a un tio sin poya (por el tema de la igualdad y eso, no sea que se me enfaden algunas izquierdosas)

Volviendo al tema secundario... Cuando nos vamos a la mierda? Lo digo mas que nada pk tengo un familiar cercano con todos sus ahorros (que no son moco de pavo) invertidos en Santander y no se entera de la jugada... Miren si esta lerdo que sigue creyendo que el PSOE es socialista o que el 11S no fue un atentado de bandera falsa.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿Tres defensas y cuatro delanteros?? Me falta Matías Prats gritando "¿¡Pero esto qué es!?



este es el modelo oficial del campeonato del mundo de futbolin. historia de la buena de esta pais:

Futbolín - Córdoba - Billares Córdoba

poco a poco, se ha ido imponiendo, mas que nada, porque su jugabilidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

que nos vamos señores , mulder cual es ese nivel minimo que tienes para hoy en el ibex no sera 7700 ?


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> Hacer cambios en el futbolín es como jugar al mus con ocho reyes.



Yo no lo veo así; ponía una presión brutal sobre el portero, y los había realmente buenos, muy técnicos. 

Cuando se suprimen los cambios en los goles, el futbolín se convierte en un juego tipo "patada a seguir": golpetazos aquí y allá, a ver quién es más bestia, y según te llega la pelota a la delantera, fuaca, otro patadón y a correr.

De la otra manera el juego era super técnico: se pasaba el balón de una fila a la siguiente, se paraba, se acariciaba la bola, se arrastraba, se pasaba a la siguiente fila, a la delantera, parada, cambio-cambio de vuelta-levanto jugador inicial y dejo pasar la bola-tercer cambio con el de la izquierda y PUM, gol super técnico.

Lo otro era PIM PAM PUM, ni técnico ni leches, a ver quién era más bestia o quién tenía más suerte.

Pero vamos, esto es como todo... sobre gustos... colores.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2011)

egarenc dijo:


> En mi pueblo es el único sitio que yo sepa en que esta prohibido jugar parando,que viene a significar que no te puedes pasar la bOla entre delanteros y hacer la típica jugada que el que la domina te deja vendido. Y por supuesto, el futbolín de madera y a 5 duros.



cuando jugabas con los de terrassa, no se podia parar la bola..

mariconadas


----------



## 2 años (11 Ago 2011)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Todo aquel que prohibe en el futbolin se merece una mujer sin tetas y si el censor es femina entonces a un tio sin poya (por el tema de la igualdad y eso, no sea que se me enfaden algunas izquierdosas)
> 
> Volviendo al tema secundario... Cuando nos vamos a la mierda? Lo digo mas que nada pk tengo un familiar cercano con todos sus ahorros (que no son moco de pavo) invertidos en Santander y no se entera de la jugada... Miren si esta lerdo que sigue creyendo que el PSOE es socialista o que el 11S no fue un atentado de bandera falsa.



El futbolin sin reglas es un pinpanpum de puro azar.

Vamos que para eso echas a suertes quien mete gol, poco mas o menos.
Pero vamos que sí, que lo que ustec diga.


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así; ponía una presión brutal sobre el portero, y los había realmente buenos, muy técnicos.
> 
> Cuando se suprimen los cambios en los goles, el futbolín se convierte en un juego tipo "patada a seguir": golpetazos aquí y allá, a ver quién es más bestia, y según te llega la pelota a la delantera, fuaca, otro patadón y a correr.
> 
> ...



Solo cambio de pelota en la delantera para tirar a gol.

Es una especie de fuera de juego..


----------



## Jamóncontomate (11 Ago 2011)

A mi me parece innoble pasarse entre delanteros. Demasiada ventaja, el artista de verdad hacía filigranas con la bola al vuelo. Para gustos colores claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así; ponía una presión brutal sobre el portero, y los había realmente buenos, muy técnicos.
> 
> Cuando se suprimen los cambios en los goles, el futbolín se convierte en un juego tipo "patada a seguir": golpetazos aquí y allá, a ver quién es más bestia, y según te llega la pelota a la delantera, fuaca, otro patadón y a correr.
> 
> ...



como le gusta el TECNICO a usted


----------



## ipj (11 Ago 2011)

Dejaos de futbolín, que parece que esto se relaja: 8.183,00 +2,72


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamonos a por el guanooooooo



go go go

8171


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como le gusta el TECNICO a usted



Touchê :: ::


----------



## Jamóncontomate (11 Ago 2011)

Cuando vuelva Claca nos va a sacar a escobazos...

Por cierto siga vigilando señor muerto viviente que si es por los demás lo mismo embarrancamos.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

A ver, por qué mierda suena el _dive alarm _de submarino ahora... anda coño, que nos vamos 80pips abajo... qué cosas.


----------



## plozing (11 Ago 2011)

Como se ponga en rojo en algun momento, hoy nos comemos otro hostion!!


----------



## 2 años (11 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> A mi me parece innoble pasarse entre delanteros. Demasiada ventaja, el artista de verdad hacía filigranas con la bola al vuelo. Para gustos colores claro.



No, en esas condiciones un buen portero tiene tambien muchas posibilidades de pararla.

Pero claro hay que ser buen portero, fijarte en el delantero, que generalmente solo suele tener tres o cuatro jugadas, eso si era bueno, los mediocres dos o tres, y los buenos de verdad mas.

De todas maneras, con esas reglas tambien valía meterlas al vuelo.

Con esas reglas tenías que ser bueno en tu puesto, no valía con ser un bruto o simplemente con la suerte. Bueno lo dejo ya....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> A mi me parece innoble pasarse entre delanteros. Demasiada ventaja, *el artista de verdad hacía filigranas con la bola al vuelo*. Para gustos colores claro.



Pero eso no es motivo para cortar las alas al artista, sino para intentar emularle.
En mi barrio lo único que no se podía hacer era media y hueco (gol con la media o con el delantero derecho) pero el zapatazo de Roberto Carlos, o el control y pases entre delanteros le daba vidilla al tema. (Y la satisfacción de parar una jugada elaborada es muy grande  )


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

pero en que conio se ha convertido el hilo, polémica digna de forocohes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

:XX:


pollastre dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así; ponía una presión brutal sobre el portero, y los había realmente buenos, muy técnicos.
> 
> Cuando se suprimen los cambios en los goles, el futbolín se convierte en un juego tipo "patada a seguir": golpetazos aquí y allá, a ver quién es más bestia, y según te llega la pelota a la delantera, fuaca, otro patadón y a correr.
> 
> ...



Yo decía pasar la bola *entre delanteros*, ya que daba demasiada ventaja a los atacantes, el resto si que valía.



edito: Como hemos empezado esta conversación ?????


----------



## egarenc (11 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> cuando jugabas con los de terrassa, no se podia parar la bola..
> 
> mariconadas



Bueno,se imPonían las reglas según donde se jugaba.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que nos vamos señores , mulder cual es ese nivel minimo que tienes para hoy en el ibex no sera 7700 ?



7625 para ser más exactos


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

se nota el aumento de volatilidad , cds de societe generale en maximo historico -_-


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> 7625 para ser más exactos



:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:



Realmente no creo que llegue tan lejos, yo creo que ni siquiera llegará 7700, lo que toca hoy es 'meter la puntita' y luego rebotón.

Probablemente lo hagan cuando den el dato de la tarde.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

bueno cierro cortos arañando algunos eurillos 8270 es la zona donde vale la pena probar unos cortos


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos a ver !!!!
> 
> De mañana no pasa que llevo a acabo el plan... llevamos tres días rebotando al inicio y cayendo el resto del día, ¡¡¡¡no puede ser tan difícil!!!! .
> 
> _Tan solo_ hay que dejar que el Ibex amague un rebote y allá por el 8.200 meterle primero con la puntita y cuando empiece a guanear con todo lo gordo, entonces irse a la playa, a las 17:00 vuelves, pasas por el foro, echas unas risas, cierras la posición y vas encargando mesa para la cena



Al final el plan no ha sido tan descabellado, solo que ellos saben que nosotros sabemos su plan y hoy desde el minuto 1 han empezado a caer sin dar tiempo a ponerse corto desde lo más alto. De todas maneras pude meterle en 8160 y marcarme un buen corto en pocos minutos tan bueno que no fui capaz de dejarlo sin SP y ahora estoy fuera.

Para los que no lo vieran ayer, le he echado un ojo a un barco de nombre muy familiar para os del hilo


----------



## Minakami Mai (11 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> Hacer cambios en el futbolín es como jugar al mus con ocho reyes.



¿Usted quita los treses para jugar al mus?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Al final el plan no ha sido tan descabellado, solo que ellos saben que nosotros sabemos su plan y hoy desde el minuto 1 han empezado a caer sin dar tiempo a ponerse corto desde lo más alto. De todas maneras pude meterle en 8160 y marcarme un buen corto en pocos minutos tan bueno que no fui capaz de dejarlo sin SP y ahora estoy fuera.
> 
> Para los que no lo vieran ayer, le he echado un ojo a un barco de nombre muy familiar para os del hilo



el nombre ya vale el peso del barco en papelitos verdes


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Al final el plan no ha sido tan descabellado, solo que ellos saben que nosotros sabemos su plan y hoy desde el minuto 1 han empezado a caer sin dar tiempo a ponerse corto desde lo más alto. De todas maneras pude meterle en 8160 y marcarme un buen corto en pocos minutos tan bueno que no fui capaz de dejarlo sin SP y ahora estoy fuera.
> 
> Para los que no lo vieran ayer, le he echado un ojo a un barco de nombre muy familiar para os del hilo




Buen barco desde el que poner en práctica la táctica de "a good fisherman fishes everyday". Que vale igual para los días bolsa que para los sábados por la noche.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente no creo que llegue tan lejos, yo creo que ni siquiera llegará 7700, lo que toca hoy es 'meter la puntita' y luego rebotón.
> 
> Probablemente lo hagan cuando den el dato de la tarde.




[YOUTUBE]IST1OlesWTg[/YOUTUBE]

Droja en el colacao???


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

vuelta a la carga


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

Minakami Mai dijo:


> ¿Usted quita los treses para jugar al mus?



No.

!! Que sería del juego sin 33 !! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

lo hacen de nuevo , hay que me lol no lo creo jajaja


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

POr favor, alguien saber y puede explicar la relevancia del 5728-5730 del DAX. Ej que no lo entiendo. Yo sigo largo y con una velita puesta a San Sulpicio siempre virgen. Pero ya no me quedan muchas ganas, así que, o arranca de verdad o asumo pérdidas y listo que las risas que me toy echando grancias a ustedes... no tienen precio.

Volviendo al tema principal, nosotros al futbolín, ajustábamos las reglas según quienes fuéramos a jugar, por aquello de hacerlo algo más igualado. Cuando jubaba Raquel... aysss, cuando jugaba Raquel la dejábamos hacer de todo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

vuelvo a salir , no me fio ahora si que eh trabajado lo suficiente por hoy -_-


----------



## ipj (11 Ago 2011)

El IBEX ahora mismo a 8.156,10


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> .... Cuando jubaba Raquel... aysss, *cuando jugaba Raquel la dejábamos hacer de todo*.




Lo tenía a usted como un señor honorable :no:


:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo hacen de nuevo , hay que me lol no lo creo jajaja



No le llamo trigo por no llamarle rodrigo


----------



## SAMPLERKING (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo tenía a usted como un señor honorable :no:
> 
> 
> :XX:



La honorabilidad de una persona es inversamente proporcional al punto de ebullicion de las hormonas adolescentes


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> POr favor, alguien saber y puede explicar la relevancia del 5728-5730 del DAX. Ej que no lo entiendo. Yo sigo largo y con una velita puesta a San Sulpicio siempre virgen. Pero ya no me quedan muchas ganas, así que, o arranca de verdad o asumo pérdidas y listo que las risas que me toy echando grancias a ustedes... no tienen precio.
> 
> Volviendo al tema principal, nosotros al futbolín, ajustábamos las reglas según quienes fuéramos a jugar, por aquello de hacerlo algo más igualado. Cuando jubaba Raquel... aysss, cuando jugaba Raquel la dejábamos hacer de todo.



Pertenece a una banda entre dos niveles relevantes (5717 y 5752 más o menos). Es normal que hayas visto mucho intercambio de papel ahí. El resto de relevantes están muy alejados, tanto por arriba como por abajo. Digamos que el signo de la sesión de hoy se juega en esa banda.

No es, desde luego, el mejor sitio para abrir una posición (pivote central intradiario, campo de batalla, etc.): si te equivocas de signo, la hostia puede ser homérica.


----------



## tarrito (11 Ago 2011)

¿que opináis de dejar meter goles con el portero, elevando la bolita?

yo estoy a favor.
además dejábamos rematar al compañero delantero esa bola levada con la mano ... por supuesto el equipo que defendía también podía parar esa bola elevada con la mano

buuufff ... esto va a dar para dos páginas más de hilo :: :XX:

por cierto, una mujer que sabía jugar BIEN al futbolín tenía (y tiene) su morbazo  :


----------



## Arraez (11 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿que opináis de dejar meter goles con el portero, elevando la bolita?
> 
> yo estoy a favor.
> además dejábamos rematar al compañero delantero esa bola levada con la mano ... por supuesto el equipo que defendía también podía parar esa bola elevada con la mano
> ...



Sí, porque manejaba bien los mangos, todo tipo de mangos...


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

Pues el Stoxx ya ha llegado a 2151 ¡momento bolso!

*Siyalodecíayo....*


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo tenía a usted como un señor honorable :no:
> 
> :XX:



De tan honorable, gilipo*as... pero eso no quita...

Aviso: batallita.

La buena moza, además era simpatica, y de vez en cuando le gustaba liberarse de la opresión que la sociedad machista le imponía y tal... y esos días eran perfectos para fumarnos alguna clase e ir a echarse unos futbolines. Lo que pasa es que la moza no jugaba muy bien, así que, para que no se enfadara o no se frustara, tratábamos de ser benévolos con ella. Como digo siempre he sido algo gilipo*as (depende a quien preguntes, lo de "algo" es un eufemismo, pero bueno) y un buen día comentando con los colegas las virtudes que la adornaban, se me ocurrió decir que era una pena, porque aquellas hermosas tetas acabarían a la altura del ombligo... y ellos, le fueron con el cuento a ella. 

Lo que ellos no supieron es lo que paso después.


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2011)

Al guano señores


----------



## Jamóncontomate (11 Ago 2011)

Lo de los 7700 va a ir en serio...al final vais a ser unos artistas.

Sólo se me ocurre a mí comprar a primeras horas de la sesión viendo como han sido estos días.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

¿Momento bolso? ¿Cuándo nos hacen esto mientras hablamos de cosas importantes?


----------



## necho (11 Ago 2011)

Con el debido respeto a sus eminencias. Pero podrían dejar de hablar de futbolines de una puñetera vez?

Es que los leo y pienso que me he equivocado de hilo, leñes! :


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ago 2011)

Tengo acidez de ver al Santander por debajo de los 6. Esto es como los pisos, sabes que seguirán bajando, pero sigues pensando que tampoco es una mala inversión...

Alguien sabe un punto de entrada majo?

Los 4,5 están bien por tomar referencias...pero bajará tanto esta vez?


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> De tan honorable, gilipo*as... pero eso no quita...
> 
> Aviso: batallita.
> 
> ...




¿Que ahora es tu mujer...?


----------



## Bob Page (11 Ago 2011)

Hoy el Ibex es como cuando el coyote intenta trepar un barranco por una cuerda cansado después de recibir innumerables hostias y arriba le espera el correcaminos con una tijera preparada para cortarla y que caiga a plomo sobre cocodrilos o algo.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (11 Ago 2011)

Estos días ha sido tocar el rojo y entrar la peña en modo sálvese quien pueda...


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2011)

SANTANDERES 5,76....quien las quiere???


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ago 2011)

Subida inicial y en rojo a media mañana. Empieza a ser tan habitual que mosquea.


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No es, desde luego, el mejor sitio para abrir una posición (pivote central intradiario, campo de batalla, etc.): si te equivocas de signo, la hostia puede ser homérica.



No ha sido homérica por el SL y la poca carga. Pero de categoría, sí que sí.


----------



## Minakami Mai (11 Ago 2011)

-0,09% empieza el show


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

8270 es la cifra señores , atacaron esa zona varias veces y pabajo , yo no me quedaba corto de un dia pa otro amigos con la sobreventa cualquier dia nos desayunamos un subidon del 15% por el QE3 o cualquier otra chorrada .


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> No ha sido homérica por el SL y la poca carga. Pero de categoría, sí que sí.



antes era el rey de los cortos y ahora le da por ponerse largo???? ::


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

*!! A plomo !!*


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

Parece que ha llegado la mano de dios :8:


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

Venga familia, una sesion de con DJ GUANO, empieza ya jajaja

PD: pero señores, 150 puntos de volatilidad en 20 segundos jajaja, manaza sin duda


----------



## vyk (11 Ago 2011)

Madre mía...vaya bandazos que está pegando esto...

*¿¿¿Han suspendido la cotización de Santander nuevamente???*


----------



## Bob Page (11 Ago 2011)

Vaya, el correcaminos ya ha cortado la cuerda...


----------



## explorador (11 Ago 2011)

menudo chicharro que se ha vuelto el DAX, cada dia se parece más nuestro IBEX


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

BANCO SANTANDER 5,715 € 
Max: 6,125
Min: 5,715
-1,80 %

Cotización parada, y parece que rebotará.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

venga en el 8270 le espero con stop loss en los 8300 -_-


----------



## SAMPLERKING (11 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> SANTANDERES 5,76....quien las quiere???



Yo de momento no


----------



## Jamóncontomate (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8270 es la cifra señores , atacaron esa zona varias veces y pabajo , yo no me quedaba corto de un dia pa otro amigos con la sobreventa cualquier dia nos desayunamos un subidon del 15% por el QE3 o cualquier otra chorrada .



En principio al QE3 no se le espera. Como no volvamos a inventar la rueda...


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

Diferencias entre futuro y contado de 30 - 40 puntos


----------



## aburrida (11 Ago 2011)

Aquí intentando entender todo lo que ustedes dicen buscando información por S. Google: cortos, largos, ETFs, PER... Que lío tengo!! 
Dónde está Aldono?


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> antes era el rey de los cortos y ahora le da por ponerse largo???? ::



¿ha leído eso que he puesto de gilipo*as y tal... pues eso... al corto más recalcitrante, ahora le dan por donde amargan los pepinos por ponerse largo...
Tócate las narices, que ha sido cerrar el gap y vuelva pa rriba, y todavía lo veremos en los niveles que comentamos.


----------



## ipj (11 Ago 2011)

Ahora vuelve a subir, +0,49


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zeft9c6CITs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

aburrida dijo:


> Aquí intentando entender todo lo que ustedes dicen buscando información por S. Google: cortos, largos, ETFs, PER... Que lío tengo!!
> Dónde está Aldono?



Chiquilla, no creo que sea buena idea meterte en estas guerras precisamente ahora pq te van a desplumar y más, es una cosa de hombres :Baile:


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

!! Menudos bandazos !!


----------



## Sealand (11 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Chiquilla, no creo que sea buena idea meterte en estas guerras precisamente ahora pq te van a desplumar y más, es una cosa de hombres :Baile:



[YOUTUBE]sP5qrfqyVGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pindik87 (11 Ago 2011)

Buff la volatilidad de estas últimas sesiones es impresionante, yo estoy esperando una buena oportunidad para entrar en bolsa (largo sí, gacela novata) sería mi primera vez con dinero real. Pero claro viendo lo de estos últimos días es muy arriesgado. A ver si baja hasta los 7700 que se comentan por aquí y me decido.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ago 2011)

Mis gráficos están mal o se ha pegado un viaje de 100 y pico puntos en menos de un minuto?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

parece que estan cada vez mas decididos a frenar la caida , para ejemplo vuelven a parar la cotizacion del santander cuidadin


----------



## tarrito (11 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Chiquilla, "......." es una cosa de hombres :Baile:



:no: :8: :abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> !! Menudos bandazos !!



No hay bandazos, hay disminución de estabilidad de precios que nos llevan directamente al averno.

edito: doble suelo??
edito2: mala pinta?


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2011)

En efecto. Santander estuvo con la cotización suspendida 6 minutos.

Alguien dijo "trampa!, trampa!" en el salón ?... le pido que circulen. Moviéndose.


----------



## necho (11 Ago 2011)

Hoy parece que las bolsas entonaran nuevamente el "Oops! ...I Did It Again"


----------



## credulo (11 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Chiquilla, no creo que sea buena idea meterte en estas guerras precisamente ahora pq te van a desplumar y más, es una cosa de hombres :Baile:



y tu eres tonto macho


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

QE3 para el 25-28 de agosto.

No he econtrado info respecto al encuentro de este año, pero os dejo el del año pasado.

2010 Economic Policy Symposium | Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City


----------



## aburrida (11 Ago 2011)

Sólo quiero de saber. Lo único que recuerdo de un curso de bolsa que hiciera durante la carrera, y ya ha llovido desde entonces, es la palabra chicharro y que el que nos daba el curso nos contó que había chavalines que se sacaban dinero para gastar el finde en copas.


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> y tu eres tonto macho



era sarcasmo insensato. Ademas, insultándome no va hacer que te la folles.:no:

en fin, chiquilla, si no sabes ni lo que es un etf y quieres invertir, alla tu, yo ya te he dicho que mal momento, hazle caso a estos pagafantas que no han sabido ver mi bromica


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

aburrida dijo:


> Sólo quiero de saber. Lo único que recuerdo de un curso de bolsa que hiciera durante la carrera, y ya ha llovido desde entonces, es la palabra chicharro y que el que nos daba el curso nos contó que había chavalines que se sacaban dinero para gastar el finde en copas.



Sospecho que has estudiado ADE o algo similar 

edito: Puedes empezar por el link de mi firma.


----------



## windslegend (11 Ago 2011)

aburrida dijo:


> Sólo quiero de saber. Lo único que recuerdo de un curso de bolsa que hiciera durante la carrera, y ya ha llovido desde entonces, es la palabra chicharro y que el que nos daba el curso nos contó que había chavalines que se sacaban dinero para gastar el finde en copas.



Tienes un privado con un link que te ayudara.


----------



## Pindik87 (11 Ago 2011)

Societé General en caída fuerte otra vez...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Cuando jubaba Raquel... aysss, cuando jugaba Raquel la dejábamos hacer de todo.



.
CUANDO jugaba Raquel le poníais este si hacía falta:


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Societé General en caída fuerte otra vez...



Menudo mal rollo... ::


----------



## windslegend (11 Ago 2011)

Ya volvemos a tener a todos los bancos españoles en rojo again


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

aburrida dijo:


> Sólo quiero de saber. Lo único que recuerdo de un curso de bolsa que hiciera durante la carrera, y ya ha llovido desde entonces, es la palabra chicharro y que el que nos daba el curso nos contó que había chavalines que se sacaban dinero para gastar el finde en copas.




Gastárselo en copas es de pobres



Spoiler


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ago 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Tienes un privado con un link que te ayudara.



Podría usted compartir el link con el resto de mortales?

No soy una mujer... pero supongo que no le importara


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

¿Cuándo se vuelva a revisar el Ibex Bankia es candidata? Imagino que por capitalización, volumen y demás debería serlo. Aunque no sé si has de cotizar X tiempo para optar.


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Una idea loca: ¿no estarán abonando el terreno para una bajada de tipos en Europa?


----------



## SAMPLERKING (11 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> SANTANDERES 5,76....quien las quiere???



Por algo dije que todavía no las quería ( ahora mismo a 5,73)


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se vuelva a revisar el Ibex Bankia es candidata? Imagino que por capitalización, volumen y demás debería serlo. Aunque no sé si has de cotizar X tiempo para optar.



Al ritmo que las del Ibex están perdiendo volumen, creo que el bar de la esquina podrá entrar en el Ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

bueno abro cortos en oro , despues de ver que cme eleve las garantias 

un saludo 8:


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Una idea loca: ¿no estarán abonando el terreno para una bajada de tipos en Europa?



No se si lo hacen con esa idea, pero se masca en el ambiente por otros temas.


----------



## Ostrogradski (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se vuelva a revisar el Ibex Bankia es candidata? Imagino que por capitalización, volumen y demás debería serlo. Aunque no sé si has de cotizar X tiempo para optar.



Se revisa cada medio año, la última vez fue en junio, así que quedan unos cuatro meses.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se vuelva a revisar el Ibex Bankia es candidata? Imagino que por capitalización, volumen y demás debería serlo. Aunque no sé si has de cotizar X tiempo para optar.



sin duda entra , mas que nada porque puede aportar mucho GUANO


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Alguien puede dar su opinión sobre Acciona. Siguiendola desde hace tiempo, acercandose a soporte en torno a los 47 euros. Si la coyuntura mejora algo y consigue aguantarlo el potencial de revalorización es tremendo.


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2011)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Por algo dije que todavía no las quería ( ahora mismo a 5,73)



Yo la verdad no sé por qué no entro....jejee

Americanos cerraron ayer rojisimos, si hoy se ponen a caer......que nos pillen confesados


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sin duda entra , mas que nada porque puede aportar mucho guano



jajajaja :XX:


----------



## Pindik87 (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno pues a alguien le queda alguna duda que cada mañana el BCE o quién sea se pasa por las bolsas europeas a echar un manguerazo y luego se van a pasar el día a la playa o a dónde sea? Es que ya empieza a ser mosqueante...


----------



## Pesoj (11 Ago 2011)

Joan Cabrero en ElEconomista.es respondiendo a una pregunta de una tal "Teresa" que está interesada en entrar a largos en algún valor del tipo Santander, Telefónica, BBVA,... 



> Todavía es pronto para entrar en el mercado, ya que esto podría no haber hecho más que empezar. Es cierto que la sobreventa extrema, fruto de las intensísimas caídas, va a provocar en cualquier momento un rebote que podría ser importante, pero si estamos en lo correcto todo apunta a que tras este rebote las caídas van a retomarse y puede haber una continuidad dentro de la tendencia bajista. Por tanto, te pido paciencia, Teresa, y no te preocupes que cuando llegue el momento, tal y como hicimos durante el primer trimestre de 2009 con la "c de BaraCk", avisaremos del fin de la tendencia bajista y recomendaremos tomar posiciones.


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ago 2011)

Habria que pensar en meterlo mas bien por subirlo, que solo favorece a Alemania y masacra al resto. Pero el Euribor empieza a descontar -0,25% o -0,5%.


----------



## Claca (11 Ago 2011)

diluido dijo:


> Alguien puede dar su opinión sobre Acciona. Siguiendola desde hace tiempo, acercandose a soporte en torno a los 47 euros. Si la coyuntura mejora algo y consigue aguantarlo el potencial de revalorización es tremendo.



Pues que de momento tiene pinta de parar primero entre los 55 y los 53.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno pues ya voy ganando dinero vendiendo los oros , a ver si el cme sigue haciendo su trabajo y eleva las garantias por lo menos 20 veces mas :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues que de momento tiene pinta de parar primero entre los 55 y los 53.




Sr. Claca, parece que no le importan las cosas serias como futbolines y SFII. Aparece en cuanto empezamos a hablar otra vez de chismorreos de la bolsa esa...


----------



## aburrida (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Sospecho que has estudiado ADE o algo similar
> 
> edito: Puedes empezar por el link de mi firma.



Sí, Económicas lo llamaban en aquellos años. Y yo que podía haber estudiado cualquier cosa...:´( Gracias. Siento no poder hacer aportes al hilo. Me limito a aprovecharme de los que sabeis.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

aburrida dijo:


> Sí, Económicas lo llamaban en aquellos años. Y yo que podía haber estudiado cualquier cosa...:´( Gracias. Siento no poder hacer aportes al hilo. Me limito a aprovecharme de los que sabeis.



Los que saben no escriben el el hilo del Ibex de burbuja.info, sino desde sabanas africanas. Aquí sólo consolamos penas, propias y ajenas. Y a veces sale rojo, par y pasa... y nos reimos un rato.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

aburrida dijo:


> Sí, Económicas lo llamaban en aquellos años. Y yo que podía haber estudiado cualquier cosa...:´( Gracias. Siento no poder hacer aportes al hilo. Me limito a aprovecharme de los que sabeis.



Bienvenida al hilo.

Ante todo olvida todo concepto de empresariales que hayas aprendido, no te servirá para nada aquí y los fundamentales no te guiarán.

A esto puede jugar cualquiera, haya estudiado o no, aquí se aprende perdiendo dinero y la matricula siempre está abierta, así que adelante


----------



## Monkey Business (11 Ago 2011)

¿Podría alguien recomendarme alguna web donde poder seguir las cotizaciones a (más o menos) tiempo real? EN los sitios donde miro (Cotizalia, Expansion,etc...) las cotizaciones por valores van bastante desfasadas...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Monkey Business dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien recomendarme alguna web donde poder seguir las cotizaciones a (más o menos) tiempo real? EN los sitios donde miro (Cotizalia, Expansion,etc...) las cotizaciones por valores van bastante desfasadas...
> 
> Muchas gracias!




Yo lo veo en el broker de bankinter, aunque no sé si sin ser cliente se puede.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

Forex | Stock Markets | Financial News | Forex Trading - Forexpros


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Está claro que la especie humana, en particular el género masculino, somos mucho de no evolucionar y tropezar N veces con la misma piedra.

Aún recuerdo allá por el '93 cuando, en medio de una partida online de MUD (como un MMORPG de hoy en día, pero sin gráficos, todo era en modo texto) se conectó una tal "Elsa", de Valencia.

En un entorno absolutamente hostil, donde bastaba con preguntar "qué hora es" para que te metieran una espada flamígera +35 por el culo y te provocaran un crítico por indigestión, en cuanto apareció la tal Elsa todos los demás jugadores se desvivían por enseñarla, ayudar, ofrecer objetos mágicos... un espectáculo increíble (y bochornoso :: )

Un paladín de nivel 30 y pico (un personaje que se tarda meses en construir) llegó a regalarle un báculo de combate mágico, un artilugio poderosísimo que costaba un cojón conseguirlo. Algo así como poner un F458 Italia en manos de un conductor nóbel con la "L" verde.

Por desgracia, en aquellos tiempos los que estábamos en la red éramos 4 gatos en España, y chit-chat-chit-chat con la UVA.es , no tardamos demasiado tiempo en descubrir que en realidad el personaje no era Elsa, sino "Elso" :XX::XX:

Para entonces, había conseguido armaduras y armas regaladas o "ayudadas", de las que muchos otros sólo habían oído hablar en leyendas 

Cachondeo aparte (y se montó uno muy gordo, os lo puedo asegurar) es digno de absoluto estudio psicológico lo que ocurre en una comunidad online cada vez que aparece un participante con nombre de mujer (que puede o no ser mujer, eso es indiferente para los efectos que debatimos :: )


----------



## Monkey Business (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo lo veo en el broker de bankinter, aunque no sé si sin ser cliente se puede.



Probablemente no se pueda. Ya le echo un vistazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

805x haciendo se resistencia, ver para creer....


----------



## Pesoj (11 Ago 2011)

Monkey Business dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien recomendarme alguna web donde poder seguir las cotizaciones a (más o menos) tiempo real? EN los sitios donde miro (Cotizalia, Expansion,etc...) las cotizaciones por valores van bastante desfasadas...
> 
> Muchas gracias!



IBEX | Índice IBEX | Iberia Index


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ....Cachondeo aparte (y se montó uno muy gordo, os lo puedo asegurar) es digno de absoluto estudio psicológico lo que ocurre en una comunidad online cada vez que aparece un participante con nombre de mujer (que puede o no ser mujer, eso es indiferente para los efectos que debatimos :: )



tenía un compañero de piso de la facultad que hacia una de las cosas más extrañas que he conocido por inet. Se ponía nombre de chica para ligar en los chats


Spoiler



de lesbianas ::


, un enfermo. Así que lo de elso merece +100000 puntos de experiencia en sigilo y emboscadas. Ahora seguro que es un market maker.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> tenía un compañero de piso de la facultad que hacia una de las cosas más extrañas que he conocido por inet. Se ponía nombre de chica para ligar en los chats
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Parece mentira que esto sea [probablemente] el mejor hilo de bolsa que haya en Hispanistán... yo es que me lo paso como los monos aquí, hoyga ::


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

y menos mal q estoy yo para abrirles los hilos del ibex :Baile:, q si es por ustedes....... todo el rato pendientes de sus pantallas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

No será eso un hch guanero (escala 1min)???

edito


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y menos mal q estoy yo para abrirles los hilos del ibex :Baile:, q si es por ustedes....... todo el rato pendientes de sus pantallas



Voy por la segunda tecla F5 desde que los sigo )


----------



## Ajoporro (11 Ago 2011)

España 35 7947.5 7952.5 13:14 -2.0 
Wall Street 10773.4 10777.4 13:14 65.0 
Alemania 30 5607.0 5609.0 13:14 4.5 
EUR/USD 14193.7 14194.7 13:14 16.5 
Oro al contado 1779.53 1780.03 13:14 -13.27 
Telefonica SA 13.3700 13.3900 13:14 0.0350 
Banco Santander Central Hispano SA 5.7310 5.7360 13:14 -0.0865 
Crudo Ligero EEUU 8237.0 8243.0 13:14 -64.5 



Hora de la muerte, 13,14, a.m 10.08.2011


----------



## aksarben (11 Ago 2011)

Kudos to Elsa/o/e.

En el VGA Planets hay quien acostumbraba a usar a la novia como "hombre de paja" para jugar a través de ella, pero era más por usar la psicología de "esa no sabe, no es peligrosa" que por el efecto "mujer in da house".


----------



## pyn (11 Ago 2011)

Ayer comenté que si TEF perdía los 14€ nos íbamos directos a los 8000... y así fue, no comento esto con ánimo de hacerme autochupapollismo, es sólo porque si nos fijamos, TEF está por debajo de 13.50€ y no ha llegado a 14, así que la subida mañanera era más falsa que los nicks de tias que pululan por aquí.


Por cierto pollastre, MarketMaker hizo lo mismo y todos lo vimos a la legua ¿se acuerda?


----------



## The Cool Spot (11 Ago 2011)

La excusa que justifica la baja de hoy, de Carpatos:



> Reuters está informando de que un gran banco en Asia está recortando líneas de crédito a grandes bancos franceses y otros cinco lo están estudiando. Una muy peligrosa noticia. Seguramente cuando vean los hedge el éxito que están teniendo con el ataque a Francia, irán a por los grandes alemanes que no son precisamente entidades donde aten los perros con longaniza. Entre unos y otros, con opiniones sectarias y maniqueas, de película de buenos y malos, han abierto la Caja de Pandora. Antes bajábamos a diario porque España e Italia estaban muy mal. Esta mañana estaba la rentabilidad de los bonos a 10 de España por debajo del 5%, pero ya han encontrado otra excusa. La teoría de Merkel de que los mercados ponen a todos en su lugar es real, lo malo es que nunca se dio cuenta de que ella también corría peligro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Seguro que si hubiera preguntado lo del broker con el nick "rubia viciosa" llevaria ya dos paginas de respuestas.



No creas, por aquí encontrarás personajes con gustos de lo más variopinto.

Nicks que tendrían exito aplastante:

Osezna revoltosa
Osita bajuna
Torita_nunca_bajista
eres_mitorazo

y tal


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Parece mentira que esto sea [probablemente] el mejor hilo de bolsa que haya en Hispanistán... yo es que me lo paso como los monos aquí, hoyga ::




Creo que el [probablemente] iba tras el "de"...


----------



## univac (11 Ago 2011)

tremendo, si lo se me creo un clon con nombre femenino, todo habria sido mas sencillo :ouch:


----------



## Pepe Broz (11 Ago 2011)

El dax vuelve a poner en peligor los 5600

Telf. 13.32


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

hch ortodoxo no era, pero guanero, guanero si que era un poquito. Ahora que aguanten esos 7900 o ..... ::

Que aguantarán hasta el viernes tarde cuando salga el HOLA contándonos las buenas nuevas....


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

Rumores apuntan que los reguladores europeos van a discutir la posibilidad de prohibir las ventas a corto ante la actual turbulencia en los mercados bursátiles 

de capitalbolsa 

:8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ago 2011)

Señores buenas tardes.

La bolsa esta como las playas del mediterraneo de los sitios turisticos.

Me ha gustado lo que ha comentado mulder, esos 7600 del ibex, son gloria para mis oidos, espero que ustedes que tienen tras Blackrock y Bank NY Street la mayoria de las acciones del Santander [me sali en 6.7, recuerden eso de una salida a tiempo...] vendan a mercado y lo bajen hasta los infiernos.


----------



## necho (11 Ago 2011)

Habéis visto el DAXi?


----------



## Minakami Mai (11 Ago 2011)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Banco Santander Central Hispano SA 5.7310 5.7360 13:14 -0.0865



Hacía años que no oía lo de Central Hispano... ¿volverá el caracol?







¿O nos vamos directamente al sol con nubarrones del Hispano Americano?


----------



## Pindik87 (11 Ago 2011)

Nadie quiere SAN a 5.55? jajaja yo aún no


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Warren dijo:


> pido diculpas si ya se ha preguntado...
> 
> alguien tiene el dato del máximo número de días seguidos del ibex cerrando en rojo?



Casualmente también lo pregunté yo... pero con el cambio de hilos y tal no recuerdo si vi la respuesta. No sé por qué me suenan 14 y creo que vamos por 10 ó 11...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

ohhhhh 7900 perdidos,cuanto lo añoreremos (yo tb me salí d san 6.5 comprando a 6,99 ahora veo la vida de otro color :

edito: misma jugada de otros dias,eh?


----------



## Pepe Broz (11 Ago 2011)

DAx a por los 5500
Telf a por los 13 !!!
Ibex 7800


----------



## locoAC (11 Ago 2011)

En 5 minutos el Ibex ha caído -1.5%


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ago 2011)

Queridos Reyes Magos, este año no he comprado nada. Asi que os pido:

REP a 17€
IBE a 4,5€
REE a 32,75€
EBRO a 12,25€

Y prometo quedarmelas hasta que reviente el Universo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ago 2011)

Caos dijo:


> ¡PERO QUE PUTA MIERDA ES ESTA JODER! Detrás de cada corto hay un largo, o es que no lo saben.



Ayer le lei algo que me hace pedirle que participe usted mas aqui si tiene a bien.

:fiufiu:

Sr.Pollastre publique esta tarde el pantallazo del daxie, gracias.

PD:Offtopic la playa esta muy mal.


----------



## Claca (11 Ago 2011)

Es verdad que los cortos se disfrutan más, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (11 Ago 2011)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

7700 hoy?? pero que prisas! que no he ido a la pelu!! ::


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

Monkey Business dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien recomendarme alguna web donde poder seguir las cotizaciones a (más o menos) tiempo real? EN los sitios donde miro (Cotizalia, Expansion,etc...) las cotizaciones por valores van bastante desfasadas...
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores

Te registras y tienes las cotizaciones en tiempo real.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2011)

El mes más bajista de LA HISTORIA DEL IBEX es Octubre08 con -17,03%. Sin contar la bajada de hoy, y contando que estamos a 11 de agosto, llevamos acumulado un -17,29%

Saludos...

Perdón: Agosto1998 -21,24%... vamos a intentar el record...


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ago 2011)

Me cago en todo, me voy a tener que sentar y marcarme unos objetivos, mantenerlos y ya esta, que me envicio demasiado.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Por Dios que se quede en 7.701 con tal de no oir a Robocopic....


----------



## Pepe Broz (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno pués ya estamos en los miticos 7700


::::


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2011)

Seguimos rumbo a los 6700 o hay rebote ?


----------



## llaveenmano (11 Ago 2011)




----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

las maquinitas estan locas !!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

esto no para hasta los 6700 es acojonante .


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ago 2011)

En google finance me sale que Statoil cotiza a PER 5.36

Statoil ASA(ADR): NYSE:STO quotes & news - Google Finance

WTF?


----------



## Jamóncontomate (11 Ago 2011)

Hoy hachazo parriba con los yankees que ayer sufrieron mucho. Algún día tiene que cambiar la dinámica, si no voy a acabar arriesgándome a tradear yo también.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (11 Ago 2011)

Los gemelos en minimos anuales


----------



## Desencantado (11 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es verdad que los cortos se disfrutan más, todo hay que decirlo.



Para que luego digan que el tamaño importa...


----------



## Jamóncontomate (11 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> En google finance me sale que Statoil cotiza a PER 5.36
> 
> Statoil ASA(ADR): NYSE:STO quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> WTF?



Ojo a ver si va a ser debido a ingresos no ordinarios...


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Queridos Reyes Magos, este año no he comprado nada. Asi que os pido:
> 
> REP a 17€
> IBE a 4,5€
> ...




Pues las tienes todas a puntito. Y REE ya en precio. Ambiciona más hombre! Por ejemplo:

REP a 1,7€
IBE a 0,45€
REE a 3,275€
EBRO a 1,225€


Se parece, pero no es lo mismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

Corporacion Dermoestética 11,48%

BURBUJA de


Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ojo a ver si va a ser debido a ingresos no ordinarios...



Ni idea, la verdad. Petrochina me sale a 9.8, Chevron a 7.9 (!) y Exxom a 8.9

Vaya castigazo, y eso que se dedican al petroleo, no a cosas prescindibles y tal.


----------



## locoAC (11 Ago 2011)

MAPFRE a puntito de perder los 2€... Es un dato simbólico, pero ahí queda


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

Madre del amor hermoso, me ausento 1 hora y hay ya esta otra vez el DJ GUANO con su sesion trackamatracka


----------



## The Hellion (11 Ago 2011)

Minakami Mai dijo:


> Hacía años que no oía lo de Central Hispano... ¿volverá el caracol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se olvide usted de la cola de pavo real


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues las tienes todas a puntito. Y REE ya en precio. Ambiciona más hombre! Por ejemplo:
> 
> REP a 1,7€
> IBE a 0,45€
> ...



Ya te digo, mejor me espero. Gñe, yo tenia programada una compra en septiembre, lastima de ambiciones exageradas y tal.


----------



## Orangecoop (11 Ago 2011)

Va por 7834, la cosa se esta poniendo tiernecita para entrar largo y irse a la playa hasta septiembre, la verdad que uno no se decide, es como entrar en una tienda de gominolas regentada por pedobear.


----------



## locojaen (11 Ago 2011)

estamos marcando....


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> MAPFRE a puntito de perder los 2€... Es un dato simbólico, pero ahí queda



Perdidos están. Y su PER en 6.1, por si interesa a alguien. 

Es otra que tengo a tiro cuando esté a 1.5. Porque al final tendrá que subir, no dejan de ser personas que cuidan de personas... y eso le gusta a todo el mundo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2011)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Los gemelos en minimos anuales



Mínimos de 28 meses...


----------



## Claca (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Corporacion Dermoestética 11,48%
> 
> BURBUJA de
> 
> ...



Con la que está cayendo, yo apuesto más por "reconstrucción de esfínter" ::


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

Media sesión: Santander se va derecho a por los *4,70 euros*

Media sesion: santander se va derecho a por los 470 euros - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

esa caida de 70pts en 2 mins. Si, es reconstrucción esfinteriana o foreros arruibnados siguiendo el ejemplo de


Spoiler


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

cuidado q con el dato USA menearan el arbol


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Pollastre publique esta tarde el pantallazo del daxie, gracias.



c'est la mêgdde :: acababa de desactivar todo el tinglado poco antes de leer su post, así que hoy no puedo subirle pantalla ninguna... tan sólo puedo decirle lo que recuerdo, que íbamos por debajo de -3000 contratos en balance diario, y que el famoso 5567 que dí a las 10:00am ha funcionado de forma tremenda con un rebote de 50 puntos en el Daxie.


----------



## ex-perto (11 Ago 2011)

Ibex 7777 es la señal


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estan barriendo stops mi broker?
> 
> Alguna explicación a esto?



broker ? está seguro de que no se ha dado de alta en un sitio de esos que hay en las autovías con muchas luces de colores ? ::::


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

*S&P recorta el ráting de Telefónica de 'A-' a 'BBB+' !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Antiparras (11 Ago 2011)

el DAX otra vez espatarrao y los futuros usa en 10.600

guano para dar y regalar


----------



## Antiparras (11 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> *S&P recorta el ráting de Telefónica de 'A-' a 'BBB+' !!!!!!!!!!!*



hay link de esta noticia?
el conforero rico heredero busca novia te estará muy desagradecido


----------



## windslegend (11 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> *S&P recorta el ráting de Telefónica de 'A-' a 'BBB+' !!!!!!!!!!!*



Fuente hamijo??


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Ago 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> Ibex 7777 es la señal



Merece un certificado intradiario...


----------



## windslegend (11 Ago 2011)

Aquí la noticia !!!!!!!!!!!!! S&P recorta el rting de Telefnica de 'A-' a 'BBB+',Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com

La agencia de calificación de riesgos Standard & Poor's ha rebajado un escalón el ráting de Telefónica, que pasa de 'A-' a 'BBB+' con perspectiva estable. Esta rebaja se debe a los retos que tiene que afrontar la compañía en España y a su "agresiva política de dividendos".


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

si los gemelos estan asi y ahora TEF...... q nos queda?????


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si los gemelos estan asi y ahora TEF...... q nos queda?????



No se preocupe, los demás índices están igual.


----------



## Lexuss (11 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El mes más bajista de LA HISTORIA DEL IBEX es Octubre08 con -17,03%. Sin contar la bajada de hoy, y contando que estamos a 11 de agosto, llevamos acumulado un -17,29%
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Perdón: Agosto1998 -21,24%... vamos a intentar el record...



Y eso que dicen que agosto es un mes tranquilo...::


----------



## Goodbye (11 Ago 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Fuente hamijo??



S&P recorta el rting de Telefnica de 'A-' a 'BBB+',Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com

La agencia de calificación de riesgos Standard & Poor's ha rebajado un escalón el ráting de Telefónica, que pasa de 'A-' a 'BBB+' con perspectiva estable. Esta rebaja se debe a los retos que tiene que afrontar la compañía en España y a su "agresiva política de dividendos".


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

un chiste para relajar....... saben q hoy es un dia con melodia? (no tiene q ver con bolsa)


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2011)

Tef a estos precios rentabilidad por dividendo del 12%8:


----------



## gamba (11 Ago 2011)

windslegend dijo:


> Aquí la noticia !!!!!!!!!!!!! S&P recorta el rting de Telefnica de 'A-' a 'BBB+',Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com
> 
> La agencia de calificación de riesgos Standard & Poor's ha rebajado un escalón el ráting de Telefónica, que pasa de 'A-' a 'BBB+' con perspectiva estable. Esta rebaja se debe a los retos que tiene que afrontar la compañía en España y a su "agresiva política de dividendos".



Ahora que baja el precio y sale esto, recortan el dividendo y... el precio baja aun mas!


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ago 2011)

Veremos telefónica por debajo de los 13? Tan pronto?

Esto no llega a octubre ni de coña...


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2011)

Cisco +12% en premarket.


----------



## Violator (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> c'est la mêgdde :: acababa de desactivar todo el tinglado poco antes de leer su post, así que hoy no puedo subirle pantalla ninguna... tan sólo puedo decirle lo que recuerdo, que íbamos por debajo de -3000 contratos en balance diario, y que el famoso 5567 que dí a las 10:00am ha funcionado de forma tremenda con un rebote de 50 puntos en el Daxie.



Diantre si ha funcionado. Le debo una mariscada y a su niña una ración de RAM.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

11811 anuncio - YouTube


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2011)

***** se ha caido forexpros


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Diantre si ha funcionado. Le debo una mariscada y a su niña una ración de RAM.



Hoyga, ya tengo 24Gb en cada uno de los nodos del cluster, pero sí que podrían venirme bien un par de GTX580 para completar la CL-farm, si lo tiene Ud. a bien ::


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, ya tengo 24Gb en cada uno de los nodos del cluster, pero sí que podrían venirme bien un par de GTX580 para completar la CL-farm, si lo tiene Ud. a bien ::



Espérate a las fusion de Ati jombre!


----------



## Violator (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, ya tengo 24Gb en cada uno de los nodos del cluster, pero sí que podrían venirme bien un par de GTX580 para completar la CL-farm, si lo tiene Ud. a bien ::



Desde luego tiene usted un gusto exquisito :Aplauso:


----------



## Ostrogradski (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno, SAN y BBVA a 5.57... ¿Creéis que todavía hay mucho margen?

EDITO: 5.55 ya :baba:


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Nuncafollista Máximus dijo:


> Buuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaa!!!




¿ SAN-comprado en 7.xx ?

Explique, explique...


----------



## moxima (11 Ago 2011)

Ostrogradski dijo:


> Bueno, SAN y BBVA a 5.57... ¿Creéis que todavía hay mucho margen?
> 
> EDITO: 5.55 ya :baba:



Me pica el dedo.... se lo digo todo y no le digo na... ::


----------



## Claca (11 Ago 2011)

A ver... por favor... hasta que TEF no pierda la alcista de largo plazo, nada de pensar en guanos. Aunque finalmente así sea, no se pueden adelantar acontecimientos.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A ver... por favor... hasta que TEF no pierda la alcista de largo plazo, nada de pensar en guanos. Aunque finalmente así sea, no se pueden adelantar acontecimientos.



Predicas en el desierto, Claca... la gente está enloquecida y quiere sangre... es como en la cúpula del trueno.. "dos stocks entran... sólo guano sale !!" [bis]


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

no me meto en el ibex , acojona y el dax ya esta casi igual , me conformo con centimear en los oros que ya saque para el alcohol de este mes -_-


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ago 2011)

dentro de SAN........ y fuera de Urbas....


----------



## Violator (11 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A ver... por favor... hasta que TEF no pierda la alcista de largo plazo, nada de pensar en guanos. Aunque finalmente así sea, no se pueden adelantar acontecimientos.



Leñe ¿y no la ha perdido ya?


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno, con tanto click al menos me levantais BME....


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

!! Subidón, subidón, subidón !!


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

ahora si que no hay webos de ponerse corto , la jefa se reune con el sarkozy -_-


----------



## Claca (11 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Leñe ¿y no la ha perdido ya?



En lineal, no. Mira que a largo plazo puede darnos un susto, pero mientras aguante lo que tiene que aguantar...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-268.html#post4817130

Y una cosa, al rectángulo verde, hay que incluir, obviamente, el margen hasta la alcista.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solo por mi coeficiente mental no me dejas leer?:´(


----------



## aksarben (11 Ago 2011)

Osti, Juanluí hablando en la 1, ahora sí que morimos todos ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Ago 2011)

Ya hemos visto mínimos por un tiempo... probablemente, incluso días... ::


----------



## tarrito (11 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Osti, Juanluí hablando en la 1, ahora sí que morimos todos ::



cuente, cuente :baba:


----------



## Taquión (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora si que no hay webos de ponerse corto , la jefa se reune con el sarkozy -_-



si se tienen que reunir cada semana no deben ir las cosas muy bien precisamente...::


----------



## Urederra (11 Ago 2011)

¿ Empieza el rebote ?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

Taquión dijo:


> si se tienen que reunir cada semana no deben ir las cosas muy bien precisamente...::



si pero tenemos extrema sobreventa al cuadrado , como tomen alguna medida que le agrade al mercado tenemos reboton , yo no me arriesgo a que me pillen con todos los cortos ::


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Hemos estado a un pelo de convocar al Malvado RobotNick... de milagro no hemos tocado los místicos 7700 tonuelísticos.

Deberíamos dejar de jugar con fuerzas que no podemos controlar... si un día se nos va la mano e invocamos a RobotNick, podemos acabar como John Constantine en el incidente de Newcastle....


----------



## aksarben (11 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> cuente, cuente :baba:



¿Me cree tan valiente como para escuchar lo que decía Juanluí? He salido corriendo a esconderme bajo la cama, como alma que lleva Botín :´(


----------



## aksarben (11 Ago 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Cisco +12% en premarket.



Ha superado los resultados esperados por WS en el Q4.


----------



## kokaine (11 Ago 2011)

Otro toque al futuro de S&P en 1100 y reboton; recuerdo que en marzo de 2009 necesito de 5 dias para fundir ese soporte; y llevamos , con hoy, 4 dias. 

Se acerca el desenlace....


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

esto no para de guanear , es impresionante -_-


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Ago 2011)

Esto empieza a parecer un pelin ridiculo...200 puntos arriba,abajo...como si nada...pero que se mueven,4 acciones? 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haces bien , yo tambien estoy fuera esperando que reboten un poco a ver si puede pillar sitio para la segunda ronda de GUANO


----------



## jelou (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> haces bien , yo tambien estoy fuera esperando que reboten un poco a ver si puede pillar sitio para la segunda ronda de GUANO



Más guano? :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

jelou dijo:


> Más guano? :8:



Si despues del rebote 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

si, más guano. Parece que asoma por la puerta... ::

edito: para mas señas apoyamos d nuevo en 781x....creo


----------



## neofiz (11 Ago 2011)

bota y bota y no es pelota ...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> si, más guano. Parece que asoma por la puerta... ::
> 
> edito: para mas señas apoyamos d nuevo en 781x....creo



es que no para , es increible algo muy gordo va a pasar :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que no para , es increible algo muy gordo va a pasar :



es que está tonteando demasiado.... Yo, repito, hasta que no salga la noticia gorda en el HOLA, ni acercarme. Comprare con la noticia


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que no para , es increible algo muy gordo va a pasar :



Pero hacia donde? sigues pensando que hacia abajo ,no¿


----------



## tarrito (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que no para , es increible algo muy gordo va a pasar :









::


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

pero hoy no hay la vidilla de ayer, ya estamos acostumbrados....


----------



## kokaine (11 Ago 2011)

la noticia gorda, la dejaran para el finde.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

claro que lo que pase nos llevara pabajo , es mas nos llevara al hoyo :baba:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero hoy no hay la vidilla de ayer, ya estamos acostumbrados....



Ya le digo, aquí estamos tan ricamente...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero hoy no hay la vidilla de ayer, ya estamos acostumbrados....



Ya te digo, lo que nos pone son las bajadas del 6.66% del SP....


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Largo en el SP. Y que Dio nos pille confesados...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

lo que harán sera cerrar en positivo, por encima de 8000 si puede ser, para que salga en los noticiarios

*SE CIERRA LA RACHA NEGATIVA, EL IBEX CIERRA EN POSITIVO ROMPIENDO LOS 8000*

gacelada entra al trapo
por la tarde o en fin de semana noticia jugosica jugosica

Lunes de lamentos.
Yo, por mi parte, precaución. Que ya he intentado coger el cuchillo cuando caía una vez.
y no más saint thomas


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

ya acaban ya

con mi paciencia


----------



## Violator (11 Ago 2011)

A ver cuanto tarda Telefónica en rebajar el dividendo después de la rebaja.


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Para los que están pensando en entrar:

Clínica Capistrano


----------



## Dula (11 Ago 2011)

Esto se cierra hoy en 7700.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

por cambiar de sentimiento, cierres por encima de 8200...¿indicarían cambio de tendencia?

esta siendo obediente el ibex, no? rompre ese triangulo ascendente y fiiiiuuuu patapum parriba

graf


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Ago 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Esto se cierra hoy en 7700.




Si,si...tiene toda la pinta ::


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Esto se cierra hoy en 7700.



No lo acabo de ver... me da que hoy tiene owned...


----------



## Depeche (11 Ago 2011)

Bajo mi punto de vista, la corrección en los mercados ha finalizado a corto plazo. 
Creo que en los próximos dias las bolsas van a subir con fuerza.
Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por cambiar de sentimiento, cierres por encima de 8200...¿indicarían cambio de tendencia?
> 
> esta siendo obediente el ibex, no? rompre ese triangulo ascendente y fiiiiuuuu patapum parriba
> 
> graf



Lo veo un poco justo... por encima de 8300 para verlo claro.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

Pues ahora mismo todos en verde, salvo Mapfre (2,075, -0,48%) y el IBEX en 8074.


Y cada vez que miro el gráfico del SAN no puedo evitar pensar en la firma de Claca... ::


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo todos en verde, salvo Mapfre (2,075, -0,48%) y el IBEX en 8074.



Veremos, a tocado una vez 8100 y levemente para abajo de momento.


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

ATENCIÓN:
It's official. Italy and France short selling ban (all shorts) coming tonight. Plunge coming

Twitteado por zerohedge.


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Menudo casino trucado que es esto.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

tengo miedo a meterme en el SAN jajajaja

me ha traumatizado botin


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente no creo que llegue tan lejos, yo creo que ni siquiera llegará 7700, lo que toca hoy es 'meter la puntita' y luego rebotón.
> 
> Probablemente lo hagan cuando den el dato de la tarde.



Ahí está, han extremado un poco la caída pero lo han hecho para pillar al gacelerío con el ojete abierto a los cortos, luego han rebotado y han dejado a todo el mundo con un palmo de narices.

Y aun hay gacelillas perdidas pensando en cortos, que miedo...

Me maravilla la exactitud y belleza de Matrix ::


----------



## Violator (11 Ago 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista, la corrección en los mercados ha finalizado a corto plazo.
> Creo que en los próximos dias las bolsas van a subir con fuerza.
> Es mi humilde opinión.



Confio bastante en sus análisis. ¿Alguna explicación que lo fundamente?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

diluido dijo:


> ATENCIÓN:
> It's official. Italy and France short selling ban (all shorts) coming tonight. Plunge coming
> 
> Twitteado por zerohedge.



Todo es normal, no pasa nada y tal ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

diluido dijo:


> ATENCIÓN:
> It's official. Italy and France short selling ban (all shorts) coming tonight. Plunge coming
> 
> Twitteado por zerohedge.



¿No hablábamos de las prohibiciones de futbolín esta mañana? Pues hale, ahora estaremos más igualados, que lo de los cortos es de artistas, y si prohiben los futuros, que es de nigromantes, mucho mejor 


PD: Ahora sí, todos en verde, y el IBEX zascandileando con el 8100 (5 arriba 5 abajo)


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Segunda vez que perfora los 8100 y vuelva a caer.


----------



## Violator (11 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Todo es normal, no pasa nada y tal ::



A mi me han mandado un mail comentándome que a partir del día 15 de Agosto aumentan las garantias para operar con CFDs debido a la alta volatilidad.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

entonces ya mañana solo dejan subir? por ley.....


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> entonces ya mañana solo dejan subir? por ley.....



Si, todo aquel que haya invertido en algo tiene prohibido vender  ::


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Ahora si.... para arriba!


----------



## Minakami Mai (11 Ago 2011)

+1,65% a una hora del cierre

y yo ayer dije que hoy por debajo de 7500, peazo owned que me como ::


----------



## Ostrogradski (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno, parece que el DOW JONES es el causante del giro, si no me equivoco.
Habrá que ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## Depeche (11 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Confio bastante en sus análisis. ¿Alguna explicación que lo fundamente?



Básicamente para simplificar porque tanto el ibex como los indices americanos han tocado un nivel de soporte muy importante y han rebotado en ese punto,por otro lado porque se ha corregido un porcentaje que suele dar rebote en esos casos, por otro lado porque veo divergencias alcistas,como por ejemplo MACD,RSI,etc, tambien porque el indice de volatilidad VIX me indica que ya ha subido todo lo que tenía que subir,y ahora tiene que corregir con fuerza(en indice VIX es inversamente proporcional a las bolsas,siempre hace lo contrario).
Y por muchos más motivos que hay que me llevan a pensar a que hemos visto un suelo a corto plazo y en los próximos dias vamos a ver fuertes subidas.


----------



## Visilleras (11 Ago 2011)

Me cago en la leche Merche.

El Dow Jones está de subidón, y las bolsas europeas también...
Verás como a mitad de sesión en Nueva York les entre el acojone, o baje.
las risas mañana pueden ser apoteósicas (o no, o si, o...yo que se)

Esto no hay quien lo entienda coño...


----------



## Pesoj (11 Ago 2011)

Veo que muchos habláis de suelo... ayer leía que el guano estaba más cerca que nunca. Uno (que es gacela y se está empezando a formar) ya duda.
¿Es momento de comprar a largo?


----------



## losabia (11 Ago 2011)

Pesoj dijo:


> Veo que muchos habláis de suelo... ayer leía que el guano estaba más cerca que nunca. Uno (que es gacela y se está empezando a formar) ya duda.
> ¿Es momento de comprar a largo?



Segun dicen en este hilo , lo mejor seria comprar latas de atún ienso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

Joe, parece que si no hay un bandazo de 50 cents en SAN entonces no es un día "normal" ::


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

Ahora que ya estamos todos de acuerdo en que hemos tocado suelo y tal y tsl ... es el momento de meter unos cortos hasta el final de sesión, no?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

IBEX llamando a la puerta en 8300, parece que no abren a la primera...


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2011)

Hombre, hay que reconocer que muchos valores estaban a precios de saldo, otra cosa es que puedan estar a precio de liquidación... pero...


----------



## Goodbye (11 Ago 2011)

Dula dijo:


> Esto se cierra hoy en 7700.



O en 8300, vaya.


----------



## jelou (11 Ago 2011)

Nos quedaremos sin ver los 7700?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

Iniciado por Dula 
Esto se cierra hoy en 7700



Goodbye dijo:


> O en 8300, vaya.



o entre medio


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

jelou dijo:


> Nos quedaremos sin ver los 7700?



No... yo sigo pensando que acabaremos tocando los 6700 de Lehman Brother. Será en octubre.


----------



## chakal (11 Ago 2011)

comprar a largo???

primera regla del superviviente

nunca ir contra tendencia

tendencia primaria-largo plazo= bajista
tendencia secundaria-medio largo= bajista
tendencia terciaria-cortoplacista= bajista
tendencia intradiaria= ????

hay que respetar por orden decreciente, y deben ser coincidentes . Cuanto mayor sea la coincidencia, la operativa es más clara.

En nuestro caso, largo bajista, medio bajista, corto bajista, ...... por tanto solo tomar posiciones bajistas ....... y cuando se alcancen puntos relevantes 

nunca, nunca ir contra tendencia ( tendencias coincidentes)

saludos


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Ahora que ya estamos todos de acuerdo en que hemos tocado suelo y tal y tsl ... es el momento de meter unos cortos hasta el final de sesión, no?



Vaya !!! Pues parece que van en serio, aun así, al más puro estilo TT hice un corto confiando en la extrema sobrecompra momentánea 

Si rebotamos en la zona de 8190, me creo el rebote, sino un día de la marmota más.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya !!! Pues parece que van en serio, aun así, al más puro estilo TT hice un corto confiando en la extrema sobrecompra momentánea
> 
> Si rebotamos en la zona de 8190, me creo el rebote, sino un día de la marmota más.



yo me espero al lunes , si lo veo en 8700 corto que te crio y si lo veo en 9000 corto que te crio 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Ago 2011)

q serio esta el foro........ solo el guano nos activa....


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q serio esta el foro........ solo el guano nos activa....



Por romper la seriedad.

Vamos !!! Todos a bordo del GACELA, grumete a la vela mayor !!!! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q serio esta el foro........ solo el guano nos activa....



se acabo el guano , los bajistas estan aprovisionando guano de calidad superior y estaran listos hacia el lunes o tal vez el martes


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Spain's market regulator says no change to short-selling policy

Que majos somos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Por romper la seriedad.
> 
> Vamos !!! Todos a bordo del GACELA, grumete a la vela mayor !!!! ::



El navío gacela es a motor....::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

Os juro que si salgo de esta (aún estoy en rojo) bautizo María de la Gacelaria a mi 4ª o 5ª hija  (Y si no, a la barca hinchable que me compre con los beneficios)


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Preparado para doblar la carga larga... hasta llegar a 70-72.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

diluido dijo:


> Spain's market regulator says no change to short-selling policy
> 
> Que majos somos.



¿Majos? Pero si en este bendito país jamás se ha permitido la venta a corto en ningún momento de la historia, los perroflautas aprovechan para marcarse tantos en cualquier situación ¡que vergüenza!


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

Vamos !!! Rápido !!! Hoy tenemos 10 minutos.

Cómo acabamos hoy, patadón abajo, patadón arriba o en los 8200 ?


----------



## Visilleras (11 Ago 2011)

Típico inversionista español llegando hoy a su casa: 

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0HKwAJ3e7Z0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Menudo cachondeo:

Every day Europe is down we will get a short selling ban. And then 10 minutes before close it will be refuted

Rejected: A Europe-Wide Short Selling Ban "Does Not Look Likely" | ZeroHedge


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos !!! Rápido !!! Hoy tenemos 10 minutos.
> 
> Cómo acabamos hoy, patadón abajo, patadón arriba o en los 8200 ?



Yo creo que quedará clavao en el 3,00 % pelao.... Pa dejarlo bonito y eso


----------



## chakal (11 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Os juro que si salgo de esta (aún estoy en rojo) bautizo María de la Gacelaria a mi 4ª o 5ª hija  (Y si no, a la barca hinchable que me compre con los beneficios)



No se en qué lio se ha metido usted caballero, en cualquiera de los casos les deseo suerte

siempre, bueno casi siempre el mercado suele dar segundas oportunidades

una bajada de 2000 puntos ibex en un més tiene y tendrá su contrapartida

hasta cuando? pués eso es otro cantar pero vamos, un 8700-8900 facilmente se han de ver

cambia/cambiaría algo esto? en absoluto

suerte


----------



## diluido (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Majos? Pero si en este bendito país jamás se ha permitido la venta a corto en ningún momento de la historia, los perroflautas aprovechan para marcarse tantos en cualquier situación ¡que vergüenza!



ais.... esas ironías que no se entienden.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos !!! Rápido !!! Hoy tenemos 10 minutos.
> 
> Cómo acabamos hoy, patadón abajo, patadón arriba o en los 8200 ?



8200 como si ayer no hubiese existido


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

cierra en maximos para continuar la subida , pero tranquilos todo este guano solo a sido la primera parte nos queda una segunda ronda de guano despues del rebote y empezara el 18 o 19 un saludo a todos .


----------



## Abner (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Está claro que la especie humana, en particular el género masculino, somos mucho de no evolucionar y tropezar N veces con la misma piedra.
> 
> Aún recuerdo allá por el '93 cuando, en medio de una partida online de MUD (como un MMORPG de hoy en día, pero sin gráficos, todo era en modo texto) se conectó una tal "Elsa", de Valencia.
> 
> ...



Internec, el único lugar donde los hombres, son hombres, las mujeres son hombres y los niños son agentes del FBI ::::


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

17. 23

SAN 5,985
BBVA 5,895

Que coticen como uno solo y acaben.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

chakal dijo:


> No se en qué lio se ha metido usted caballero, en cualquiera de los casos les deseo suerte
> 
> siempre, bueno casi siempre el mercado suele dar segundas oportunidades
> 
> ...



chakal, lío ninguno, afortunadamente. Es una forma de hablar, es sólo que poco a poco le estoy arañando a Botín lo que han bajado las acciones que compré hace un mes, y me está reportando más satisfacciones que si hubiera comprado ahora  (También algún disgusto, como ayer o esta mañana)

Pero muchas gracias


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Internec, el único lugar donde los hombres, son hombres, las mujeres son hombres y los niños son agentes del FBI ::::



En Internet nadie sabe que eres realmente un perro :: :XX:

De un dicho que estaba muy de moda cuando empezó a popularizarse todo esto.


----------



## rosonero (11 Ago 2011)

8249,4	3,56% 

Pues ha sido solo patadita arriba, mañana más. A ver qué hacen ahora los usanos, hoy que acabamos en verde igual les da por volver a testear los 1100, tenemos margen


----------



## Orangecoop (11 Ago 2011)

chakal dijo:


> comprar a largo???
> 
> primera regla del superviviente
> 
> ...



Gacela soy, pregunto, miro los gráficos y solo veo la tendencia bajista a medio plazo (asumiendo medio plazo 6meses-1 año) pero a más largo veo lateral, ni bajista ni alcista, solo bailoteo pero lateral.

Si yo lo que quiero es invertir y no especular, por ejemplo en TEF, veo un buen momento para comprar, ya que subjetivamente está barato (sí, puede bajar más, pero está barato), objetivamente está barato (así lo dice el estocástico) y en mi expectativa a largo plazo existen dos posibles escenarios, que suba o que se mantenga, ya que si baja será cortoplacista y a mi me debería dar igual, en cualquier caso yo cobraré dividendos o venderé rentabilizando el umbral que me comen las comisiones hasta que almenos el resultado de mi operación sea cero o positivo.

Ahora necesito que me rebatais para aprender porqué puedo estar cayendo en un grave error y no recuperar la inversión en años


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Ahora necesito que me rebatais para aprender porqué puedo estar cayendo en un grave error y no recuperar la inversión en años



Porque eso va contra el madmaxismo del foro (enemigo del largo plazo) y el "será en Octubre".

Allá tú :no:




No, ahora en serio, quiza el precio te parezca barato y sea barato, pero siguiendo con tu ejemplo, hoy mismo han rebajado la calificación de TEF, así que quizá la veas más barata (tienes datos objetivos para sacar esa conclusión)
De todos modos a mi me parecía barato hace un mes el SAN a 7,883, y a 7,5, incluso la semana pasada a 7,10 y... ¡y mira como estamos!


----------



## aburrida (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En Internet nadie sabe que eres realmente un perro :: :XX:
> 
> De un dicho que estaba muy de moda cuando empezó a popularizarse todo esto.



Miauuuuuuuu
:cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2011)

Tiene que ser una broma, 17 páginas tiene ya el hilo.

Voy a leerlas, miedo me da, desde piques entre foreros hasta discusiones informáticas.

Cuando acabe de leerlas igual ya hay otras 17 nuevas.


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

joer... es que tenemos que machacar cada puñetero punto del SP?? Que coñazo, por Dios... si todos sabemos a donde vamos...


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Lea Benditaliquidez, que hoy se va a pasar bien... jajaja..


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

vamos a dejar que entren un poquito en sobrecompra , veo los 8700 como el nivel clave donde pueden girarse a la baja , veo un lateral tocando dos veces esos 8700 y para el 18 o 19 comenzar el segundo tramo guanero hacia el 6700 -_-


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> De todos modos a mi me parecía barato hace un mes el SAN a 7,883, y a 7,5, incluso la semana pasada a 7,10 y... ¡y mira como estamos!



Añado que, como ha dicho otro forero, "nunca más un cuchillo cayendo". Lo evidente que parece cuando se trata de la vivienda, y lo fácilmente que he picado aquí... ::


----------



## tarrito (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lea Benditaliquidez, que hoy se va a pasar bien... jajaja..



[YOUTUBE]APM? Porqué tiene que ser la gente así de mala - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jelou (11 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos a dejar que entren un poquito en sobrecompra , veo los 8700 como el nivel clave donde pueden girarse a la baja , veo un lateral tocando dos veces esos 8700 y para el 18 o 19 comenzar el segundo tramo guanero hacia el 6700 -_-



Y eso en que bola de cristal se ve? :


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tiene que ser una broma, 17 páginas tiene ya el hilo.
> 
> Voy a leerlas, miedo me da, desde piques entre foreros hasta discusiones informáticas.
> 
> Cuando acabe de leerlas igual ya hay otras 17 nuevas.




Lea, lea, querido BL.... vamossss, que lea digo, gacelérrimo


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿No ve Ud un vto en mínimos para la semana que viene?
> 
> Tenemos 3 opciones:
> 
> ...



la semana que viene hay vencimiento mensual el viernes , no creo que pasen de 9280 61,8% fibo es tu amigo 

creo que estaremos laterales probablemente el techo este en 8700 38,2% o tal vez haya una zona de techo entre 8700 y 8800 61,8% de toda la subida 6700-12240 haremos un poco de tiempo para que compre la gacelada y luego el segundo tramo de GUANO

8: 8:


----------



## Desencantado (11 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Lea, lea, querido BL.... vamossss, que lea digo, gacelérrimo



Uva? No me joda que su niña y usted son de la vecina Pucela!


----------



## The Hellion (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lea Benditaliquidez, que hoy se va a pasar bien... jajaja..



Desde el respeto y tal, me permito recordarle que ciertas distracciones intrascendentes que nos han apartado del tema realmente importante de hoy, le han impedido acabar de contarnos qué paso con Raquel...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

Desencantado dijo:


> Uva? No me joda que su niña y usted son de la vecina Pucela!



no no :XX:

uva.es es el dominio que por aquel entonces (creo que hoy en día todavía lo tendrá) tenía la Universidad de Valencia. Establecimos contacto con gente de la UVA, y por ahí pillamos al truhán transformista ::


----------



## Visilleras (11 Ago 2011)

Bueno el Ibex ha rebotado porque alguien ha dicho que la economía se puede reaactivar gracias a las viejas tradiciones españolas.

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uDef8yeyQrQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Con cariño para Sealand y todos los hamijos que gustan del sano cachondeo cañí


----------



## chakal (11 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Gacela soy, pregunto, miro los gráficos y solo veo la tendencia bajista a medio plazo (asumiendo medio plazo 6meses-1 año) pero a más largo veo lateral, ni bajista ni alcista, solo bailoteo pero lateral.
> 
> Si yo lo que quiero es invertir y no especular, por ejemplo en TEF, veo un buen momento para comprar, ya que subjetivamente está barato (sí, puede bajar más, pero está barato), objetivamente está barato (así lo dice el estocástico) y en mi expectativa a largo plazo existen dos posibles escenarios, que suba o que se mantenga, ya que si baja será cortoplacista y a mi me debería dar igual, en cualquier caso yo cobraré dividendos o venderé rentabilizando el umbral que me comen las comisiones hasta que almenos el resultado de mi operación sea cero o positivo.
> 
> Ahora necesito que me rebatais para aprender porqué puedo estar cayendo en un grave error y no recuperar la inversión en años



son tantos frentes los que me deja usted abierto que me veo incapaz de afrontarlos ni individual ni colectivamente, al estar todos interconectados y ser suficientemente matizables e importantes para tratarlos de forma aislada.

Así que no se que responderle, para resumir y para concretar

1- no veo los graficos como los usted los ve
2- no entiendo el concepto de caro ni barato
3- no comparto la percepción futura de su extrapolación del gráfico
4- No entiendo ni comparto la forma de interpretar el estocástico
5-No entiendo ni comparto la forma de analizar el momento de entrar
6- No define la variable temporal fundamental en decisiones
7-No comparto la cadena lógica que aplica , asumiendo escenarios y obviando otros.

En definitiva y con todos mis respetos, no se ni qué ni a qué responder ....


pero vamos, menos la muerte todo se puede arreglar


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

5.000 euros de entrada en Iberdrola. SP 5.44. SL... no creo en los SL.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lea Benditaliquidez, que hoy se va a pasar bien... jajaja..



Ya he terminado, era de un señor que tenía una niña campeona de futbolín que se llamaba Chun-lí y que había perdido una bolsa de no sé qué...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ago 2011)

aburrida dijo:


> Miauuuuuuuu
> :cook:



Atencion, Elso: le habla el Grupo Tactico de Ventas al Descubierto. Deponga su actitud y salga con las manos en alto, y el DNI en la boca, bien visible. Le tenemos rodeado/a !!

(a mi me da algo en este hilo :XX::XX::XX: )


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 5.000 euros de entrada en Iberdrola. SP 5.44. SL... no creo en los SL.




Por cierto, lo de que he puesto Stop Profit es mentira... pero ya lo sabiais


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes, 

parece que ha llegado pepon, ahora ya saben hasta los 10200 eh!!!!!!!

Si son seguidores del sentimiento contrario le aconsejo que practiquen ustedes el noble arte de la interlocucion con otros seres de su especie adoradores del telediario de la 1, niño parece que se acaba el mundo, yo no se si estaba en una concentracion de gacelas burbujistas o que, pero poco menos que botin era pobre.

Los mas listos del lugar, en vez de hablar de la bolsa y la crisis le miraban el culo a las bellas mujeres que tienen la sana costumbre de atarse 1 cm2 de tela con dos hilos, en forma de vestimenta en esta epoca del año.

PD: Despues de ver eso, mi niño ha marcado la direccion dirigiendose hacia arriba, puede ser una señal. Y yo no tengo crios, ya me entiendenm .


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

iiiieeepaaa.....!!! doblo la posición con stops ya ceñidos y salta el SP de todo el paquete...!!! Estupendo día al final...   

Lo de Raquel ¿donde prefiere que se lo cuente, aquí o en veteranos? Bueno, pues le va a dar a igual, porque eso solo lo sabemos ella, yo y mi confesor, claro... ;b

Pero, no, no fué mi mujer, la cosa no pasó de un par de meses de escarceos. Que ambos quisimos llevar de la forma más... desapercibida posible.

Edito: cagüen, 5 enteros más le hubiera sacado... en fín... don't be greedy.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya he terminado, era de un señor que tenía una niña campeona de futbolín que se llamaba Chun-lí y que había perdido una bolsa de no sé qué...





pollastre dijo:


> Atencion, Elso: le habla el Grupo Tactico de Ventas al Descubierto. Deponga su actitud y salga con las manos en alto, y el DNI en la boca, bien visible. Le tenemos rodeado/a !!
> 
> (a mi me da algo en este hilo :XX::XX::XX: )





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Los mas listos del lugar, en vez de hablar de la bolsa y la crisis le miraban el culo a las bellas mujeres que tienen la sana costumbre de atarse 1 cm2 de tela con dos hilos, en forma de vestimenta en esta epoca del año.
> 
> PD: Despues de ver eso, mi niño ha marcado la direccion dirigiendose hacia arriba, puede ser una señal. Y yo no tengo crios, ya me entiendenm .





atman dijo:


> iiiieeepaaa.....!!! doblo la posición con stops ya ceñidos y salta el SP de todo el paquete...!!! Estupendo día al final...
> 
> Lo de Raquel ¿donde prefiere que se lo cuente, aquí o en veteranos? Bueno, pues le va a dar a igual, porque eso solo lo sabemos ella, yo y mi confesor, claro... ;b
> 
> Pero, no, no fué mi mujer, la cosa no pasó de un par de meses de escarceos. Que ambos quisimos llevar de la forma más... desapercibida posible.




Voy abriendo un hilo en la guardería: "Nos conocimos hablando de bolsa y tal...".


----------



## Orangecoop (11 Ago 2011)

chakal dijo:


> En definitiva y con todos mis respetos, no se ni qué ni a qué responder ....
> 
> 
> pero vamos, menos la muerte todo se puede arreglar



Con éso me parece suficiente, la verdad, cogeré mi porcentaje de pérdidas asumibles y las colocaré a largo plazo en la próxima caída hacia los infiernos cuando se mueva por un rango entre 69xx y 72xx esperando mantenerlo hasta almenos recuperar la inversión, veremos si se mueve mucho la cotización después de la rebaja de rating de hoy.


----------



## Claca (11 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Con cariño, ¿pero es realmente necesario que todo el mundo pase a soltar comentarios sin el más mínimo ingenio acerca del hostiazo que se están pegando las bolsas? Lo digo porque tal vez saturar el hilo con cientos de réplicas sin contenido no sea lo mejor para aquellos que intentan sacar algo de provecho -o directamente salvar los trastos- en esta situación.
> 
> *IBEX*
> 
> ...



Actualizo, esta vez en horario:







La sesión ha dado para unos buenos cortos que se han quedado a menos de 30 puntos del objetivo bajista. Interesante la posible formación de una figura de cambio de tendencia, pero es imprescindible superar los 8.330 para pensar en nuevas alzas. Divergencias alcistas, enorme sobreventa en diario, todo parece indicar que el rebote está ya muy próximo, tanto en tiempo como en precio, y la reacción alcista durante el último tramo de la sesión parece confirmarlo.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2011)

Claca, estoy de acuerdo en el nivel de 8330 (es vital en el muy corto plazo).

Este mediodía he entrado fuerte ante la llegada de los 7700 (espero que el robotics ese tenga una flor en el culo)


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2011)

Lo llaman ludopatía sólo cuando pierdes ¿no?

Estoy en casa, teóricamente ya fuera terminado el día, vamos descansando... y no he podido evitar abrir, meterle otro largo y sacarle 5 puntitos más al SP. AHora sís que sí, no me esperen a la hora de siempre que no vendré...


----------



## Claca (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lo llaman ludopatía sólo cuando pierdes ¿no?
> 
> Estoy en casa, teóricamente ya fuera terminado el día, vamos descansando... y no he podido evitar abrir, meterle otro largo y sacarle 5 puntitos más al SP. AHora sís que sí, no me esperen a la hora de siempre que no vendré...



No... sólo cuando operas por operar, sin más criterio que la sensación molongui de saber que estás pastando en una sabana infestada de leones.


----------



## burbufilia (11 Ago 2011)

Chutazo arriba usano camino del +5%. Porra de máximos para mañana del Churribex?

Yo seré conservador y no tengo idea de cerrar mi largo más allá del 84xx. Aparte que no estaré atento a las sesiones por trabajo.

Sólo comentar que quizá esta vez sí, con los índices cerrando en máximos. El primer aviso de corrección lo veo en el entorno de 87xx, como han apuntado antes otros compis

PD: Qué muerto está esto cuando los índices se pintan de verde


----------



## Mulder (11 Ago 2011)

Señores me hallo decepcionado al ver solo una triste página de comentarios tras el cierre del ibex.

En fin hoy las cosas han salido exactamente como estaban previstas y eso indica que todo esta normalizándose al menos de momento, mañana haremos nuevos máximos pero luego corregiremos un poco la previsible sobrecompra probablemente un rato después de empezadala sesión gringa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores me hallo decepcionado al ver solo una triste página de comentarios tras el cierre del ibex.
> 
> En fin hoy las cosas han salido exactamente como estaban previstas y eso indica que todo esta normalizándose al menos de momento, *mañana haremos nuevos máximos pero luego corregiremos un poco la previsible sobrecompra *probablemente un rato después de empezadala sesión gringa.




Traduccion: el indice se despeña nada mas abrir la sesion o despues de una leve subida para despistar :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Ago 2011)

fijense en el nivel de cierre del sp500 el maximo de ayer y de anteayer 

creo que mañana mismo podemos ver el maximo del ibex 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Lo llaman ludopatía sólo cuando pierdes ¿no?
> 
> Estoy en casa, teóricamente ya fuera terminado el día, vamos descansando... y no he podido evitar abrir, meterle otro largo y sacarle 5 puntitos más al SP. AHora sís que sí, no me esperen a la hora de siempre que no vendré...





Claca dijo:


> No... sólo cuando operas por operar, sin más criterio que la sensación molongui de saber que estás pastando en una sabana infestada de leones.




Claca, eres el Miguel Ángel de los gráficos. Una vez más mil gracias por compartir tus conocimientos con nosotros. Cuando estés recuperado tenemos pendiente vernos!!!

Yo hoy he pastado por la sábana desde mi HTC y he sacado tres operaciones de +200 puntos. Lo han puesto fácil.
Interdin acaba de enviarme una felicitación y nombrado el MVP del día ::


----------



## AlalbaVincero (11 Ago 2011)

*cambio de reglas sobre la marcha*

buenas, siglos hace que no escribia

pues se confirma el rumor que habia esta tarde
prohibicion de cortos y tal

[ESMA] - Document


----------



## Kalevala (11 Ago 2011)

AlalbaVincero dijo:


> buenas, siglos hace que no escribia
> 
> pues se confirma el rumor que habia esta tarde
> prohibicion de cortos y tal
> ...



A vender PUTs entonces


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Ago 2011)

*La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha acordado hoy "prohibir de forma cautelar con efectos inmediatos" operaciones sobre valores o instrumentos financieros "que supongan la constitución o incremento de posiciones cortas sobre acciones españolas del sector financiero".*

La Autoridad Europea de Valores Financieros (ESMA) informó hoy de que las ventas en corto al descubierto se van a prohibir en Francia, España, Italia y Bélgica a partir de este en un intento por frenar los "falsos rumores" que están desestabilizando los mercados.

En una nota de prensa, la CNMV señala que la situación de "extrema volatilidad" en los mercados de valores europeos, en especial las cotizaciones de acciones de entidades financieras, "está incidiendo de forma clara en la estabilidad de los mercados y puede perturbar su ordenado funcionamiento".

Por este motivo, añade, "resulta preciso revisar la operativa de los mercados de valores con el fin de asegurar el mantenimiento de la estabilidad financiera".

En consonancia con las medidas similares que otros supervisores europeos impulsan la CNMV ha acordado esta prohibición con carácter transitorio y al amparo del artículo 85.2 j de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, del Mercado de Valores (LMV).

La prohibición, de carácter transitorio durante 15 días y que podrá ser prorrogada si se considera necesario, afectará a cualquier persona física o jurídica que lleven a cabo operaciones "que supongan la constitución o incremento de posiciones cortas sobre acciones españolas del sector financiero".

La prohibición cautelar afecta a cualquier operación sobre acciones o índices, incluyendo operaciones de contado, derivados en mercados organizados o derivados OTC, que suponga crear una posición corta neta o aumentar una preexistente, aunque sea de forma intradiaria, señala la CNMV.

"Se entenderá por posición corta aquella que resulte en una exposición económica positiva ante una caída del precio de la acción".

Se excluyen de la prohibición cautelar las operaciones que sean realizadas por entidades que desarrollen funciones de creación de mercado, entendiéndose por tales las entidades financieras o empresas de servicios de inversión que, como respuesta a órdenes de clientes o como resultado de cotizar precios de oferta y demanda de forma continua en su condición de miembros de mercados secundarios oficiales, incurran transitoriamente, especialmente intradía, en posiciones cortas.

Las acciones o cuotas participativas a las que se aplica este acuerdo son, a fecha actual:

Banca Cívica, S.A.

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria, S.A.

Banco de Sabadell, S.A.

Banco de Valencia, S.A.

Banco Español de Crédito, S.A.

Banco Pastor, S.A.

Banco Popular Español, S.A.

Banco Santander, S.A.

Bankia, S.A.

Bankinter, S.A.

Caixabank, S.A.

Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo

Grupo Catalana de Occidente S.A.

Mapfre, S.A.

Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, S.A.

Renta 4 Servicios de Inversion, S.A.

Fuente

Qué cosas, y sólo sobre ciertos valores...


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2011)

'Xactamente, 'xactamente !!

Los antipatriotas que van a corto en SAN intentan destruir una Institución señera de nuestra Patria.

Arriba y Adelante. Ni un paso atrás ! (por lo menos hasta los 7,32 por favor :::

Ay!... cuántas ideologias he visto cambiar por unas monedas !


----------



## spheratu (12 Ago 2011)

No entiendo nada... No se supone que los cortos dan liquidez al mercado? Que estupidez es esta?


----------



## Lladó (12 Ago 2011)

Lo de que los prohíban es fastuoso, pero ya que los prohíban sólo para ciertos valores es de traca. "Las cosas van bien, y quien diga lo contrario miente, pero por si acaso, vamos a poner un par de parches, no sea que no esté todo tan bien". Mercado libre y tal.


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2011)

a todo esto ... 

¿Qué opinará Rafaxl de la limitación de las posiciones cortas? ienso:




edito: 
ya sé que no tenemos cortos DESCUBIERTOS 
ustedes ya saben el porqué de la pregunta :rolleye:


----------



## chakal (12 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Con éso me parece suficiente, la verdad, cogeré mi porcentaje de pérdidas asumibles y las colocaré a largo plazo en la próxima caída hacia los infiernos cuando se mueva por un rango entre 69xx y 72xx esperando mantenerlo hasta almenos recuperar la inversión, veremos si se mueve mucho la cotización después de la rebaja de rating de hoy.



perdon pero no entiendo absolutamente nada de lo que expone

nunca jamás tome decisiones sobre argumentos externos

usted debe formar su propia opinión y sistema y testearlos. Nunca jamás en la vida he asesorado a nadie, alentado, a operar en función de mis planteamientos.

Me divierte simplemente intentar comprender la falacia de los mercados y sus movimientos.

Mi post iba más sobre filosofía en la operativa que en la decisión misma. Le invitaba a atacar punto por punto en vez de intentar remover todo a la vez sin sentido , desustanciando el resultado de sus ingredientes.

En cualquier caso, stay in peace and good luck


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Prohibir cortos es el pistoletazo de salida a más caídas, probablemente fuertes pero no se preocupen los perroflautas nos dirán que con cortos la caída hubiera sido más fuerte.

Nos gobiernan idiotas que no entienden a los mercados, aun que los bombillos de turno jalearán esta idea.

Asco de perroflautas.


----------



## ex-perto (12 Ago 2011)

cortos prohibidos, el nikkei casi no aguanta en verde, los futuros en usa -60. el ibex +40, creo que mañana vemos el 7777 en el ibex


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El rebote ha sido escasito escasito.
> 
> No parece que los tiempo de las grandes rebotes estén a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> ...



Yo no descarto para nada un nuevo mínimo, por algo he escrito que el rebote parece estar cerca en tiempo y en precio. La fuerte reacción alcista desde los 7.780 es una muy buena señal, pero la estructura bajista sigue intacta en lo más básico. Es muy positivo que desde estos niveles la volatilidad se incremente a medida que los inversores se ponen nerviosos, porque es así como se hacen los suelos, con la incertidumbre y las ventas de las gacelas pese a que la cotización desacelera la caída. 

Para ver un rebote consistente hubiera sido mucho mejor un cierre yanki espantoso y abrir con un gap bajista de claudicación, pero bueno, vamos trabajando día a día.


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

En cuanto a la prohibición de posiciones cortas, por sentimiento contrario, sin entrar en las implicaciones prácticas, muy mala señal. En 2008 ya se hizo en el mercado americano y no sirvió para nada -si el objetivo era evitar caídas-.


----------



## Goodbye (12 Ago 2011)

Lladó dijo:


> Lo de que los prohíban es fastuoso, pero ya que los prohíban sólo para ciertos valores es de traca. "Las cosas van bien, y quien diga lo contrario miente, pero por si acaso, vamos a poner un par de parches, no sea que no esté todo tan bien". Mercado libre y tal.




1984 (novela) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

mmmmmm.... ienso:

a) rumores de quiebra SG
b) prohibición de posiciones cortas sobre bancos

a) y b) relacionados?


----------



## The Hellion (12 Ago 2011)

A las gacelas larguistas se nos acabó el almuerzo gratis. 

Sin intradiaristas que compartan en hilos como este sus análisis, it's game over. No tengo ni tiempo ni ganas de aprender a operar intradía, ni quiero tener dos horas de "trabajo" extra para informarme (para dejar que me laven el cerebro, más bien) pero leyendo hilos como este (que además / especialmente sirven de recreo) evitabas tener que asumir la postura buenrollista del siempre suben (y si no suben, qué le vas a hacer). 

Está claro que a las manos fuertes no les hace gracia que les crowdsourceen sus negocios. La casta nunca se va a dejar quitar el negocio por una cuadrilla de turcos mecánicos.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

IPC FRANCIA 

IPC armonizado en julio -0,5% vs -0,3% esperado. Interanual 2,1% vs 2,3% consenso 

PIB En el segundo trimestre 0,0% vs +0,3% esperado. En tasa interanual +1,6% vs +2,0% esperado.

como esta la cosa señores :XX: los bancos siempre tuvieron problemas aparcados , pero la ya casi segura recesion les va a terminar de llevar al hoyo , ¿que societe generale esta quebrada ? muy probablemente y bank of guano y algun banco gordo mas tie que caer :baba:

de momento seguimos en rebote pero preparandonos para el segundo round de guano 8:

edito para poner el ipc , parece que hay guano por todos los frentes amenaza de deflacion ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2011)

entonces.... puedo comprar ETF del IBEX INVERSO????????


----------



## burbujito (12 Ago 2011)

Carlos Herrera acaba de decir en Onda Cero que estamos en el Guano.

Está claro que nos leen.


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2011)

Tonuel está cortándose las venas.

Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza ¿qué sentido tiene no operar con cortos? ¿Entonces es que sólo vamos a ir largos? Esto tiene pinta de caerse hasta el infinito, si no tenemos cortos que nos respalden en las bajadas, todo el mundo va a esperarse a que este "muy bajo" para comprar.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces.... puedo comprar ETF del IBEX INVERSO????????



actue segun su criterio , pero si tiene pensado hacerlo espere un poco que las bolsas estan en mode rebote y rebotaran aunque lluevan bombas atomicas 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2011)

ayer intenté entrar otra vez en Urbas pero no bajó hasta donde había puesto mi orden.... y con el SAN por fin le saqué un 4% y fuera...


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2011)

Ya empezamos... los CFD's de interdin Pre-Opening xDDD y ya llevamos 4 minutos de sesión.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

pero habian prohibido las posiciones cortas o habian prohibido pasar del cierre de ayer?¿


----------



## Antiparras (12 Ago 2011)

en el DAX al Deutsche Bank ya le han metido un -2,5%


----------



## gamba (12 Ago 2011)

Que han prohibido exactamente? Por lo que parece le puedo meter CFDs cortos a BBVa y Santander en Interdin, aunque BBVA dice que esta pre-opening


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

posible barrida de stops de largos para subir con fuerza?????


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores me hallo decepcionado al ver solo una triste página de comentarios tras el cierre del ibex.
> 
> En fin hoy las cosas han salido exactamente como estaban previstas y eso indica que todo esta normalizándose al menos de momento, mañana haremos nuevos máximos pero luego corregiremos un poco la previsible sobrecompra probablemente un rato después de empezadala sesión gringa.





> Traduccion: el indice se despeña nada mas abrir la sesion o despues de una leve subida para despistar




Pero es que habia alguna duda? :ouch:


----------



## Pesoj (12 Ago 2011)

Telefónica a 13.4, ¿buen precio para entrar?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> posible barrida de stops de largos para subir con fuerza?????



podría ser, pero la verdad es que el tema de SG me tiene en ascuas.... amen del baneo de cortos

:


----------



## rbotic statistics (12 Ago 2011)

Sólo comentar una cosita: 

Llegamos al místico 7.700 de rbotic, ese nivel es un claro suelo...


S2s


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (12 Ago 2011)

¿Quién se ha puesto corto?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



largo 8060 8:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero es que habia alguna duda? :ouch:



Creo que deberías leerlo completo para comprenderlo bien


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Que han prohibido exactamente? Por lo que parece le puedo meter CFDs cortos a BBVa y Santander en Interdin, aunque BBVA dice que esta pre-opening



Lo que han prohibido es ponerse corto en el mercado. Los CFDs a veces no tienen como subyacente real la accion de marras, sino que _juegas_ contra el proveedor del CFD.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (12 Ago 2011)

Sr. Muerto Viviente, es noticia verle a Vd. operando en largo, más en algo se tiene que entretener si le han quitado la sal y pimienta de los cortos


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> posible barrida de stops de largos para subir con fuerza?????



Mira el gráfico que colgué, no ha podido ni con la bajista más acelerada. Largos a partir de los 8.330 (¡y lo dije ayer!). También el RSI gira en el techo del canal. Hasta que no nos haga un gesto claro de querer subir, no hay que intentar anticiparse, porque a pesar de que tiene pinta de rebotar en breve, con esta volatilidad puede irse a marcar un nuevo mínimo antes de subir con fuerza.


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Ago 2011)

Esta reacción de pánico mañanero me da que pensar...

a) ¿LO DE AYER FUE "GATO MUERTO", "BOOBY TRAP" O QUE COÑOS FUE?

b) ¿O MÁS BIEN ES QUE LO DE LOS CORTOS NO LE HA GUSTADO A CASI NADIE (excepto al dueño del SCATERGORIS) Y EL MERCADO ESTA HACIENDOLÉ UN CORTE DE MANGAS AL REGULADOR???


EXPERTOS DEL FORO... UNA VEZ MAS OS INVOCOOOOOOO...


----------



## AssGaper (12 Ago 2011)

Yo me puesto a cortos en futuros miniibex, QUE SI SE PUEDE y de momento genial


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Sr. Muerto Viviente, es noticia verle a Vd. operando en largo, más en algo se tiene que entretener si le han quitado la sal y pimienta de los cortos



Tengo que ganarme algo que sino toca ayunar  

para mi esta claro que esto va a subir , pero tan solo es un rebote de toda la tremenda caida 8:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo que han prohibido es ponerse corto en el mercado. Los CFDs a veces no tienen como subyacente real la accion de marras, sino que _juegas_ contra el proveedor del CFD.



Eso depende del broker, en IG markets si que es así, pero en Interdin el subyacente son acciones reales tomadas en préstamo y te estás poniendo corto realmente sobre ese valor.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2011)

dentro de SAN nuevamente a 5.90......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Yo me puesto a cortos en futuros miniibex, QUE SI SE PUEDE y de momento genial



citando a MR Brightside con fuentes cnmv


_"....Se excluyen de la prohibición cautelar las operaciones que sean realizadas por entidades que desarrollen funciones de creación de mercado, entendiéndose por tales las entidades financieras o empresas de servicios de inversión que, como respuesta a órdenes de clientes o como resultado de cotizar precios de oferta y demanda de forma continua en su condición de miembros de mercados secundarios oficiales, incurran transitoriamente, especialmente intradía, en posiciones cortas."_


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

Vale, o sea, que no puedo pedir prestadas TEFS a 13,5... bueno pues voy metiendo órdenes de compra a mi precio objetivo, 9,75 euros. Y mientras llegamos compro oro, que no deja de ser otra forma de ponerse corto. Si no podemos "aportar liquidez" a este mercado, nos buscaremos otros.

Estos señores no entienden que el precio llegará a donde tenga que llegar. Bueno, o sí lo entienden y sólo están haciéndoles el juego a los de siempre.

Como recordaba Claca, en el 2008 el SP500 bajó un 30% en 30 días, tras la prohibición de las ventas en descubierto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Sólo comentar una cosita:
> 
> Llegamos al místico 7.700 de rbotic, ese nivel es un claro suelo...
> 
> S2s



Mi enhorabuena señor Rbotic... Si me permite unas preguntas:

-En qué momento se puso usted largo, si es que lo hizo? con qué instrumento financiero, ETF, CFD, futuros, acciones, opciones?
-Hasta donde espera mantenerlos o cuanto tiempo? Qué cantidad o en su defecto qué % de su patrimonio?
-Aplicará algun stop, o no pondrá...?

Gracias adelantas y un saludo


----------



## AssGaper (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> citando a MR Brightside con fuentes cnmv
> 
> 
> _"....Se excluyen de la prohibición cautelar las operaciones que sean realizadas por entidades que desarrollen funciones de creación de mercado, entendiéndose por tales las entidades financieras o empresas de servicios de inversión que, como respuesta a órdenes de clientes o como resultado de cotizar precios de oferta y demanda de forma continua en su condición de miembros de mercados secundarios oficiales, incurran transitoriamente, especialmente intradía, en posiciones cortas."_



Eso suena chungo. En todo caso, el pollo se lo come mi broker:fiufiu:

entonces mi 220 €uritos ganados me los van a quitar, es que ya he cerrado posición a cortos.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso depende del broker, en IG markets si que es así, pero en Interdin el subyacente son acciones reales tomadas en préstamo y te estás poniendo corto realmente sobre ese valor.



Yep. Entonces que han prohibido, ¿ponerse en corto al descubierto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso depende del broker, en IG markets si que es así, pero en Interdin el subyacente son acciones reales tomadas en préstamo y te estás poniendo corto realmente sobre ese valor.



Sr. Mulder, aunque sea abusar de su tiempo y paciencia, ¿podría explicar si existe alguna diferencia entre esas dos formas de trabajar desde el punto de vista del usuario del broker?


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Y por cierto lo de la 'prohibición de cortos' es el nombre político, realmente lo que se ha prohibido es aumentar posiciones cortas. Esto significa que Interdin no puede tomar más acciones en préstamo para satisfacer demanda de cortos si se le acaban todas las acciones prestadas que tiene en este momento.

No se dejen engañar por los perroflautas.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Mulder, aunque sea abusar de su tiempo y paciencia, ¿podría explicar si existe alguna diferencia entre esas dos formas de trabajar desde el punto de vista del usuario del broker?



Pues creo que la principal diferencia está en el cobro/pago de dividendos según si se está largo o corto respectivamente.

Creo que en IGmarkets no se hace pago ni cobro de dividendos en acciones.

nota: donde digo igmarkets quiero decir cualquier broker que sea creador de mercado y donde digo Interdin todos aquellos que recurran al préstamo de acciones, pueden ser otros en ambas cosas.


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

La congestión en el EUR/USD es realmente espectacular.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Asi que los proveedores de derivados ya no pueden pedir mas prestado para hacer crecer sus mercados, ¿es eso?

¿¿Pero no existe un riesgo real y gordo de extrangular a sus clientes??


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues creo que la principal diferencia está en el cobro/pago de dividendos según si se está largo o corto respectivamente.
> 
> Creo que en IGmarkets no se hace pago ni cobro de dividendos en acciones.
> 
> nota: donde digo igmarkets quiero decir cualquier broker que sea creador de mercado y donde digo Interdin todos aquellos que recurran al préstamo de acciones, pueden ser otros en ambas cosas.



Otra diferencia esta si la cosa se pone jodida. El broker o hacedor responde con el subyacente que tenga.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Y por cierto lo de la 'prohibición de cortos' es el nombre político, realmente lo que se ha prohibido es aumentar posiciones cortas. Esto significa que Interdin no puede tomar más acciones en préstamo para satisfacer demanda de cortos si se le acaban todas las acciones prestadas que tiene en este momento.
> 
> No se dejen engañar por los perroflautas.



a los politicos les han chivado que esto sube , asi que ellos para colgarse la medalla hacen el paripe y los perreoflautas aplueden con las orejas :abajo:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Asi que los proveedores de derivados ya no pueden pedir mas prestado para hacer crecer sus mercados, ¿es eso?
> 
> ¿¿Pero no existe un riesgo real y gordo de extrangular a sus clientes??



En Interdin es bastante habitual que no hayan cortos disponibles en según que valores y momentos, cuando está muy claro que una acción se va a caer se pueden quedar fácilmente sin cortos y más si se trata de algún chicharro, aunque sea del propio Ibex.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Menuda la he metido con estrangular, con equis. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

el 5860 del DAX es mas o menos, la clave............. como lo rompamos abrochense los cinturones q empezamos a cerrar huecos por arriba

por debajo ya saben, el limite es cero


----------



## Burbujeador (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Y por cierto lo de la 'prohibición de cortos' es el nombre político, realmente lo que se ha prohibido es aumentar posiciones cortas. Esto significa que Interdin no puede tomar más acciones en préstamo para satisfacer demanda de cortos si se le acaban todas las acciones prestadas que tiene en este momento.
> 
> No se dejen engañar por los perroflautas.



Si lees el comunicado de la CNMV no es realmente eso:



> Comunicado de la CNMV a este respecto:
> 
> La situación de extrema volatilidad que atraviesan los mercados de valores
> europeos, en especial las cotizaciones de acciones de entidades financieras, está
> ...



resalto una parte:



> Se excluyen de la prohibición cautelar las operaciones que sean realizadas por
> entidades que desarrollen funciones de creación de mercado. Se entenderá por tales
> las entidades financieras o empresas de servicios de inversión que, como respuesta
> a órdenes de clientes o como resultado de cotizar precios de oferta y demanda de
> ...




Interdin o quien emita esos CFD puede ponerse corto sin problema, incluso usando naked short o lo que sea.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

vamonos parriba :Baile:

yo veo techo en los 8700 o 8800 , alguno maneja algun nivel de techo? y sus razones , las mias son que 8700 es 38,2% de la caida desde 10200 y 8800 el 61,8% de toda la subida 6700-12240 un saludo 8:


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2011)

Detallazo de prorealtime, nos permiten el acceso al tiempo real gratuito de acciones de España. Para mi, la mejor plataforma de trading de las que he probado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yep. Entonces que han prohibido, ¿ponerse en corto al descubierto?



¿En qué falla el siguiente razonamiento?

1- Jugador A compra 100M€ del San y pide otros 100M€ poniéndose a la cola del libro de órdenes.

2- Jugador B le pide prestadas a jugador A sus 100M€ de acciones del San e inmediatamente las tira a mercado de golpe.

3- Al barrer el libro de órdenes, parte de esas acciones las compra el jugador A, que estaba a la cola del libro de órdenes.

4- Entre las ventas de B y las compras de A, se interponen en el libro de órdenes tanto el cuidador como el resto de participantes del mercado.

5- El jugador A, tan pronto como recompra parte de esas acciones se las represta al jugador B y se pone a la cola del libro de órdenes, el jugador B, nada más recibe esos títulos prestados los lanza a mercado una y otra vez.

6- Casualmente, aparece el pánico y los bulos y ya solo queda el cuidador en medio del libro de órdenes dándole contrapartida a las ventas en bloque del jugador B.

7- Con lo cual esto se convierte en un "todos contra el cuidador".

Es un razonamiento que he hecho así a bote pronto, ¿dónde está el error?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



cierro largos porsiacaso hoy podre comer 8:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Burbujeador dijo:


> Prohibir de forma cautelar con efectos inmediatos y con carácter transitorio, al
> amparo del artículo 85.2 j de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, del Mercado de Valores
> (LMV), la realización por cualquier persona física o jurídica de operaciones sobre
> valores o instrumentos financieros *que supongan la constitución o incremento de
> posiciones cortas* sobre acciones españolas del sector financiero.



Es decir, que lo que ya está en préstamo no se ve afectado, solo se prohibe tomar más acciones prestadas.




> Se excluyen de la prohibición cautelar las operaciones que sean realizadas por
> entidades que desarrollen funciones de creación de mercado. Se entenderá por tales
> las *entidades financieras o empresas de servicios de inversión que, como respuesta
> a órdenes de clientes* o como resultado de cotizar precios de oferta y demanda de
> ...



Ojo, que tener acciones en préstamo no es estar en un mercado secundario, esas acciones siguen cotizando en el mercado principal aunque estén prestadas.




> Interdin o quien emita esos CFD puede ponerse corto sin problema, incluso usando naked short o lo que sea.



Claro, lo que digo simplemente es que Interdin no podrá pedir más acciones para satisfacer un posible aumento de la demanda de cortos por parte de sus clientes.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿En qué falla el siguiente razonamiento?
> 
> 1- Jugador A compra 100M€ del San y pide otros 100M€ poniéndose a la cola del libro de órdenes.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo ningun error. Entiendo que el agente que da liquidez se puede ver pillado en casos de panico. Ahora bien, a B no le sale gratis montar el pollo, tendra que pagar por el prestamo de acciones, etc.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo no veo ningun error. Entiendo que el agente que da liquidez se puede ver pillado en casos de panico. Ahora bien, a B no le sale gratis montar el pollo, tendra que pagar por el prestamo de acciones, etc.



¡El jugador A y el jugador B "hicieron la mili juntos"!

Y si ya entramos en que tanto el jugador A, como el B, como el C, como el D,..., hicieron la mili juntos y la semana pasada se reunieron para cenar...


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Ya, un monton de gente unida puede manipular el mercado, pero no es nuevo el tema.


----------



## Burbujeador (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Es decir, que lo que ya está en préstamo no se ve afectado, solo se prohibe tomar más acciones prestadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si si puede, Interdin o quien emita esas, puede entra en el primer caso:



> Se entenderá por tales
> las entidades financieras o empresas de servicios de inversión que, como respuesta
> a órdenes de clientes o como resultado de cotizar precios de oferta y demanda de
> forma continua en su condición de miembros de mercados secundarios oficiales,
> incurran transitoriamente, especialmente intradía, en posiciones cortas.



Como respuesta a órdenes de clientes lo puede hacer intradía sin problemas.

Es más una medida maquillaje que otra cosa.

¿Es que si no te puedes ponerte corto como se protege el creador de mercado que te vende a ti un futuro?.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

Estamos cara a cara frente a "Dios hecho bajante"

Por lo menos desde principios de agosto.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

señores, nos estamos jugando un cohetazo, estamos a poco poco de subir disparados.....

creoooo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

No, pues eso, que por buscarle alguna justificación al short ban.

De todas formas, con prohibir el re-préstamo de acciones yo creo que ya sería suficiente, por algún sitio he visto que hay acciones prestadas y también re-prestadas.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Lo más curioso de todo es que cualquier empresa europea que tenga su ADR cotizando en el NYSE seguirá permitiendo posiciones cortas 

No se puede impedir que los gringos nos den una somanta de palos, incluso cualquier europeo con acceso a un broker norteamericano (muy sencillo de hacer) puede ponerse corto en esos ADR's.

No se le pueden poner puertas al campo por mucho que se empeñen los perroflautas.


----------



## Urederra (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> señores, nos estamos jugando un cohetazo, estamos a poco poco de subir disparados.....
> 
> creoooo



Los bancos parece que hoy tiran.


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> señores, nos estamos jugando un cohetazo, estamos a poco poco de subir disparados.....
> 
> creoooo



Yo supongo que sera mi total desconocimiento, pero a veces me haceis un lio. Cuando hablas de subir disparado, es lo que se esta diciendo, subir a 8.800 para luego bajar a los minimos esos de 7.200 o hablas ya de "subir" a buscar los maximos del año, en 10.000, 11.000, etc.
Es que cuando hablas de subir, no se si hablais de un rebote, para los que hacen intradia, o hablas de la tendencia de ir a buscar los maximos anuales.
Perdon por mi total ignorancia


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2011)

hasta cuanto puede llegar hoy SAN, así a corto plazo antes de un pequeño recorte?


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo supongo que sera mi total desconocimiento, pero a veces me haceis un lio. Cuando hablas de subir disparado, es lo que se esta diciendo, subir a 8.800 para luego bajar a los minimos esos de 7.200 o hablas ya de "subir" a buscar los maximos del año, en 10.000, 11.000, etc.
> Es que cuando hablas de subir, no se si hablais de un rebote, para los que hacen intradia, o hablas de la tendencia de ir a buscar los maximos anuales.
> Perdon por mi total ignorancia



me refiero simplemente a q la tendencia para hoy se confirmaria alcista, objetivo si ayuda usa, un 2-3% mas arriba

a unos dias vista, si hoy acabamos en verde, creo q iriamos entorno a 9200-9400

los 10000 y 11000 no se van a ver en varios meses

si hoy hemos cambiado la tendencia (o ayer) lo q tenemos es un rebote de varios dias y algo mas de un 10% de posible subida

esta es mi opinion, pero soy gacela vulgaris :: asi q no me hagas mucho caso


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

¿Se ha roto ya algo por arriba?


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

vuela vuela magneto - YouTube


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Se ha roto ya algo por arriba?



si, en alemania :cook:

torre de control, permiso para despegar concedido


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2011)

A punto de visitar los 8350, ayer alguien los señalaba como zona a tocar y después de ésta los 8450 ienso:


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si, en alemania :cook:
> 
> torre de control, permiso para despegar concedido




Aguarde un momento más en pista con su Cesna de hélices de madera, comandante PPP ... está Ud. justo en una proyección de nivel relevante de techo. ::::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Ago 2011)

.

Ya la hemos liado:

En Interdin:

Introducción de Orden para F FESX Sep 11
OPERACIÓN RECHAZADA: Apertura de nuevas posiciones cortas no permitida por la CNMV

Edito: A lo largo del día había metido 3 largos y 3 cortos anteriormente, sin problemas, en ese mismo subyacente.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Ya la hemos liado:
> 
> ...




Fascinante. Un mercado donde sólo se permite comprar.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Mira que se presenta divertido el dia y yo liado buscando como meterme en RMB.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Aguarde un momento más en pista con su Cesna de hélices de madera, comandante PPP ... está Ud. justo en una proyección de nivel relevante de techo. ::::



no me joda ::

torre de control, permiso denegado hasta proximo aviso

cante alguna cosilla mas, sr pollastre........cierro todo lo largo q tengo? cerro su operativa ya?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Fascinante. Un mercado donde sólo se permite comprar.



.
A mi es que me quitan los cortos y es como si estoy con Scarlett Johansson y me deja ... la misma desolación ...


----------



## pyn (12 Ago 2011)

169 contratos en 8333 menudo colapso,ahí están viendiendo las gacelas.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

el 23,6% frena al ibex , cargamos cortos stop loss a su superacion 8:


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no me joda ::
> 
> torre de control, permiso denegado hasta proximo aviso
> 
> cante alguna cosilla mas, sr pollastre........cierro todo lo largo q tengo? cerro su operativa ya?




Me pilla Ud. por los pelos, he cerrado hace media hora e iba a salir ahora mismo un momento... tengo un nivel flotante (dinámico) en 5986, y uno fijo (el que le he comentado antes) en 5K9. De ahí que le advirtiera contra los largos...

Tome con precaución el 5986. Al ser un nivel dinámico, cambia según evoluciona la sesión, y en cualquier momento podría dejar de ser válido.

Por abajo, más que niveles, hay "colchón" relevante ( 5565, 5586, 5591) . Cuidado con el 5591 que también es dinámico.

Venga, bájese ya de la avioneta y métase en el bar a tomar un Soberano, que ya es buena hora ::


----------



## morgan (12 Ago 2011)

Ibex en los 8330 puntos , tonteando sobre la tendencia a tomar. 

Sr. Claca, es usted un crack .


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Quien conozca un poco el Ibex, verá que CASI permanentemente el valor que más cayó el día anterior, hace dos cosas la siguiente jornada: despeñarse o rebotón. Creo que voy a dedicar mi vida en bolsa a comprar el valor más castigado, sin stop profit y con un stop loss en -1.5%. De tanto en tanto perderé el 1.5%, pero muuuuuuuchas veces venderé con +3, 4, 5%... es que es inexorable. Ayer pensé en hacerlo con Mapfre. Y en días anteriores con Ferrovial y Gamesa. Y siempre hubiera obtenido buenos beneficios.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Me pilla Ud. por los pelos, he cerrado hace media hora e iba a salir ahora mismo un momento... tengo un nivel flotante (dinámico) en 5986, y uno fijo (el que le he comentado antes) en 5K9. De ahí que le advirtiera contra los largos...
> 
> Tome con precaución el 5986. Al ser un nivel dinámico, cambia según evoluciona la sesión, y en cualquier momento podría dejar de ser válido.
> 
> ...




muchas gracias, aparcando avioneta hasta proximo aviso......)


----------



## magufo (12 Ago 2011)

Prohibido nadar en la piscina ::


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Ya la hemos liado:
> 
> ...



Lo confirmo, a mi me dice lo mismo :8:


----------



## Burbujeador (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo confirmo, a mi me dice lo mismo :8:



Me he pillado un owned.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo confirmo, a mi me dice lo mismo :8:



.
CREO que dentro de unos minutos, siguiendo instrucciones de la CNMV, van a cambiar ese literal por otro que diga:

OPERACIÓN RECHAZADA: Te crees tú muy listo abriendo cortos que nos joden el chiringuito. Se patriota y abre unos largos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo confirmo, a mi me dice lo mismo :8:



1º marditoh ejpeculadorhl
2º Si como ustedice interdin respalda sus cortos con acciones, esto quiere decir, si mi razonamiento no es erróneo:
a) A interdin ya no le quedan más acciones con las que respaldar cortos.
b) No le dejan tmar prestadas más acciones.
c) La gente va cargada de cortos hasta las cejas.

Fallo en algo?


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Me pilla Ud. por los pelos, he cerrado hace media hora e iba a salir ahora mismo un momento... tengo un nivel flotante (dinámico) en 5986, y uno fijo (el que le he comentado antes) en 5K9. De ahí que le advirtiera contra los largos...
> 
> Tome con precaución el 5986. Al ser un nivel dinámico, cambia según evoluciona la sesión, y en cualquier momento podría dejar de ser válido.
> 
> ...




Jodó!!!! Los niveles _colchón_ son de típica sobremesa guanística


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Y otra cosa, con banear cortos, que se consigue? 
En mi inexperta opinion, para lo que va a servir es para ganar tiempo. Si una acción se tiene que ir a un precio determinado se va a ir, permitan cortos o no. Quizás sea una maniobra para eso, para ganar tiempo y ver si pueden minimizar los daños de lo que sea (i.e. quiebra de algún banco)


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 1º marditoh ejpeculadorhl
> 2º Si como ustedice interdin respalda sus cortos con acciones, esto quiere decir, si mi razonamiento no es erróneo:
> a) A interdin ya no le quedan más acciones con las que respaldar cortos.
> b) No le dejan tmar prestadas más acciones.
> ...



Si, que el mensaje ha aparecido al abrir un corto en el futuro del eurostoxx, he probado con un miniibex y me dice lo mismo.

Saquen sus conclusiones...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

esto sigue parriba , la espero mas arriba pa arrearle -_-


----------



## Orangecoop (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quien conozca un poco el Ibex, verá que CASI permanentemente el valor que más cayó el día anterior, hace dos cosas la siguiente jornada: despeñarse o rebotón. Creo que voy a dedicar mi vida en bolsa a comprar el valor más castigado, sin stop profit y con un stop loss en -1.5%. De tanto en tanto perderé el 1.5%, pero muuuuuuuchas veces venderé con +3, 4, 5%... es que es inexorable. Ayer pensé en hacerlo con Mapfre. Y en días anteriores con Ferrovial y Gamesa. Y siempre hubiera obtenido buenos beneficios.



Un momento, yo tenía entendido que tu marcas un stop, que sea loss o profit dependerá de hacia donde vaya la tendencia, pero no puedes marcar por abajo un 1.5% y por arriba ilimitado. Corríjanme si me equivoco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, que el mensaje ha aparecido al abrir un corto en el futuro del eurostoxx, he probado con un miniibex y me dice lo mismo.
> 
> Saquen sus conclusiones...



La única conclusión que puedo sacar es que se trata de un _deus ex machina _en toda regla.....


no doy para más :´(


----------



## Jamóncontomate (12 Ago 2011)

Mis futuras Repsol tendrán que esperar, parece se que esto va para arriba...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Un momento, yo tenía entendido que tu marcas un stop, que sea loss o profit dependerá de hacia donde vaya la tendencia, pero no puedes marcar por abajo un 1.5% y por arriba ilimitado. Corríjanme si me equivoco.




Bueno, ilimitado o sin stop profit es lo mismo. Sólo sitúas el stop loss, y dejas correr las plusvalías hasta un límite que te marques.. En el caso de Mapfre serían del 4.73% en este instante, por lo que fijaría un stop loss en +3.50% por ejemplo, y a verlas venir.


----------



## Urederra (12 Ago 2011)

Lo de SAN y BBVA es de traca.

Las dos a la par más o menos.

Unidos en las bajadas. Unidos en las subidas.

¿ Que diferencia hay entre invertir en uno u otro?


----------



## Jamóncontomate (12 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> Lo de SAN y BBVA es de traca.
> 
> Las dos a la par más o menos.
> 
> ...



Que te guste más el fútbol o la F1.


----------



## Orangecoop (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, ilimitado o sin stop profit es lo mismo. Sólo sitúas el stop loss, y dejas correr las plusvalías hasta un límite que te marques.. En el caso de Mapfre serían del 4.73% en este instante, por lo que fijaría un stop loss en +3.50% por ejemplo, y a verlas venir.



Creo que tengo un cristo montado con el stop loss/profit. Creía que tu pones un stop para evitarte movimientos grandes de volatilidad que te hagan rebasar tus pérdidas asumibles, por lo que si pones un stop en 5%, saltará (teóricamente) tanto en -5% como en +5%, por lo que también cortará tus ganancias, es decir, acotas un rango en el que estas dispuesto a moverte, ya que a cambio de cortar pérdidas, tienes que cortar ganancias.

Ahora explíqueme como funciona de verdad, gacela me hallo


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2011)

no sé si vender ya SAN con un 4%, o aguantarlas un poco mas....


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La única conclusión que puedo sacar es que se trata de un _deus ex machina _en toda regla.....
> 
> 
> no doy para más :´(



Las mías son dos:

1.- Acaban de dejar sin trabajo a todo aquel que se gane la vida solo con los futuros. Aunque esto hay que matizarlo solo se puede ganar dinero con largos pero eso es estar en desventaja frente a los que operan en brokers desde fuera de Europa, por otra parte sería el momento de abrir una cuenta en un broker USA (se puede hacer con euros, además) y olvidarse para siempre de brokers europeos.

2.- Viene el *GUANO* de verdad, ahora si que creo al robotnick ese, se va a cumplir su profecía, ahora lo se


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



corto 8450


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Creo que tengo un cristo montado con el stop loss/profit. Creía que tu pones un stop para evitarte movimientos grandes de volatilidad que te hagan rebasar tus pérdidas asumibles, por lo que si pones un stop en 5%, saltará (teóricamente) tanto en -5% como en +5%, por lo que también cortará tus ganancias, es decir, acotas un rango en el que estas dispuesto a moverte, ya que a cambio de cortar pérdidas, tienes que cortar ganancias.
> 
> Ahora explíqueme como funciona de verdad, gacela me hallo



stop loss= operación "hibernando" hasta que el valor sea menor o igual a "X", con lo cual hasta que el valor no baje lo que estas dispuesto a perder no saltará la operación de venta al mercado.

stop profit= lo mismo pero cuando el valor se igual o mayor a "X".

lo he explicado bien???


----------



## Urederra (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> 2.- Viene el *GUANO* de verdad, ahora si que creo al robotnick ese, se va a cumplir su profecía, ahora lo se



¿ Y ese GUANO según usted, señor Mulder, cuando empieza ?

Tengo que cerrar alguna posición pero aún estoy en ligeras pérdidas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Creo que tengo un cristo montado con el stop loss/profit. Creía que tu pones un stop para evitarte movimientos grandes de volatilidad que te hagan rebasar tus pérdidas asumibles, por lo que si pones un stop en 5%, saltará (teóricamente) tanto en -5% como en +5%, por lo que también cortará tus ganancias, es decir, acotas un rango en el que estas dispuesto a moverte, ya que a cambio de cortar pérdidas, tienes que cortar ganancias.
> 
> Ahora explíqueme como funciona de verdad, gacela me hallo



Una cosa es el stop loss:
ejemplo accion de san a 10€ y quieres perder a lo sumo 3%. Pues pones tu stop loss en 9.7€. Cuando toque ese precio se activa una orden de venta, ya sea a mercado o al precio que tu indiques.

Otra cosa son los stop profits, que son ordenes que uno pone para vender la acción con beneficios.
Ejemplo compro SAN a 10€ y creo que a lo sumo va a subir hasta 13€. Pues pongo un stop profit a 12,97€ y coger beneficios antes de que corrija.

(Si hay algun error corríjanme, mi no querer confundir a nadie)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Creo que tengo un cristo montado con el stop loss/profit. Creía que tu pones un stop para evitarte movimientos grandes de volatilidad que te hagan rebasar tus pérdidas asumibles, por lo que si pones un stop en 5%, saltará (teóricamente) tanto en -5% como en +5%, por lo que también cortará tus ganancias, es decir, acotas un rango en el que estas dispuesto a moverte, ya que a cambio de cortar pérdidas, tienes que cortar ganancias.
> 
> Ahora explíqueme como funciona de verdad, gacela me hallo



No tienes porque poner un stop dinámico. Puedes poner una orden condicionada a que se alcance un nivel determinado ejemplo: 6,30€, y si vienes de abajo, pues es un stop profit (ej. compraste a 6€) Si vienes de arriba pues entonces stop loss.
Y puedes poner una orden por arriba y otra por abajo 



LÁNGARO dijo:


> no sé si vender ya SAN con un 4%, o aguantarlas un poco mas....



Se está cepillando resistencia como si fueran de papel. Yo también estoy ahí, ahí ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no sé si vender ya SAN con un 4%, o aguantarlas un poco mas....



segun pollastre estamos cerca cerca de maximos, pero igual su niña no ha filtrado la noticia de prohibicion de posiciones cortas...... ::

ponga un stop loss y deje correr las ganancias..... ::


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Creo que tengo un cristo montado con el stop loss/profit. Creía que tu pones un stop para evitarte movimientos grandes de volatilidad que te hagan rebasar tus pérdidas asumibles, por lo que si pones un stop en 5%, saltará (teóricamente) tanto en -5% como en +5%, por lo que también cortará tus ganancias, es decir, acotas un rango en el que estas dispuesto a moverte, ya que a cambio de cortar pérdidas, tienes que cortar ganancias.
> 
> Ahora explíqueme como funciona de verdad, gacela me hallo




No tienen por qué ser el mismo. Puedes ponerlo sólo por arriba, sólo por abajo, en ambos o en ninguno. Y además no tienen por qué estar en el mismo %. Puedes poner el loss en -3% y el profit en +7, +10 ó +85%... es indiferente.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Otra cosa son los stop profits, que son ordenes que uno pone para vender la acción con beneficios.
> Ejemplo compro SAN a 10€ y creo que a lo sumo va a subir hasta 13€. Pues pongo un stop profit a 12,97€ y coger beneficios antes de que corrija.
> 
> (Si hay algun error corríjanme, mi no querer confundir a nadie)



No, un stop profit es un stop que pones pero cuando ya estás en beneficios en una zona donde aun tienes beneficios para no pasar a pérdidas, explico con un ejemplo:

Entras en SAN a 10€ y la cotización llega a 15€ pones stop profit en 12€ por si de repente baja y te fastidian la operación, pierdes algo de beneficio pero sales con beneficios, de ahí que se llame stop profit ¿capisce?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> corto 8450



good move pero no espera usted a los 8800  ???

pd: wtf!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Que te guste más el fútbol o la F1.










Que por cierto no va a haber... No sé cómo reflejaría el BBVA eso en el contrato ienso:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En Ibex, eurostoxx te debería dejar



Pues no, no me deja en ninguno de los dos, yo también me he quedado con cara de póker, pero así son las cosas...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> corto 8450



¿Qué broker utilizas?


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Urederra dijo:


> ¿ Y ese GUANO según usted, señor Mulder, cuando empieza ?
> 
> Tengo que cerrar alguna posición pero aún estoy en ligeras pérdidas.



Empezará hoy, de hecho creo que ya estamos subidos en el, pero aun en los prolegómenos


----------



## credulo (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Las mías son dos:
> 
> 1.- Acaban de dejar sin trabajo a todo aquel que se gane la vida solo con los futuros. Aunque esto hay que matizarlo solo se puede ganar dinero con largos pero eso es estar en desventaja frente a los que operan en brokers desde fuera de Europa, por otra parte sería el momento de abrir una cuenta en un broker USA (se puede hacer con euros, además) y olvidarse para siempre de brokers europeos.
> 
> 2.- Viene el *GUANO* de verdad, ahora si que creo al robotnick ese, se va a cumplir su profecía, ahora lo se



Ya, pero hay una cosa que no entiendo, ¿cómo vas a abrir un largo en el ibex por ejemplo si no hay una contrapartida que se ponga corta? A mi me parece que así solo permiten cerrar posiciones :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, un stop profit es un stop que pones pero cuando ya estás en beneficios en una zona donde aun tienes beneficios para no pasar a pérdidas, explico con un ejemplo:
> 
> Entras en SAN a 10€ y la cotización llega a 15€ pones stop profit en 12€ por si de repente baja y te fastidian la operación, pierdes algo de beneficio pero sales con beneficios, de ahí que se llame stop profit ¿capisce?



Grazie mile! Estas cosas me pasan por no preguntar.... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quien conozca un poco el Ibex, verá que CASI permanentemente el valor que más cayó el día anterior, hace dos cosas la siguiente jornada: despeñarse o rebotón. Creo que voy a dedicar mi vida en bolsa a comprar el valor más castigado, sin stop profit y con un stop loss en -1.5%. De tanto en tanto perderé el 1.5%, pero muuuuuuuchas veces venderé con +3, 4, 5%... es que es inexorable. *Ayer pensé en hacerlo con Mapfre. *Y en días anteriores con Ferrovial y Gamesa. Y siempre hubiera obtenido buenos beneficios.




Y empiezo a lamentarlo bastante. Aunque Iberdrola no va mal.


----------



## Urederra (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Empezará hoy, de hecho creo que ya estamos subidos en el, pero aun en los prolegómenos



¿ Cuando abran los gringos?


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Ya, pero hay una cosa que no entiendo, ¿cómo vas a abrir un largo en el ibex por ejemplo si no hay una contrapartida que se ponga corta? A mi me parece que así solo permiten cerrar posiciones :



El creador de mercado, MEFF en este caso, puede actuar como contrapartida, además un gringo o un asiático podrían operar en el Ibex y no sufrirán la prohibición de cortos, a ellos no les afecta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

alguien podría comentar amigablemente que c-ñ- ha pasado en el churribex en los últimos minutos?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> good move pero no espera usted a los 8800  ???
> 
> pd: wtf!!!!



8700-8800 es lo que veo por TECNICO  pero empiezo a oler el techo no se muy bien como explicarselo pero es como si me llegara un olorcillo a GUANO de calidad 8:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no, no me deja en ninguno de los dos, yo también me he quedado con cara de póker, pero así son las cosas...



.
HAN prohibido los cortos y recoger chatarra por las calles, no sé de que voy a vivir ...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, un stop profit es un stop que pones pero cuando ya estás en beneficios en una zona donde aun tienes beneficios para no pasar a pérdidas, explico con un ejemplo:
> 
> Entras en SAN a 10€ y la cotización llega a 15€ pones stop profit en 12€ por si de repente baja y te fastidian la operación, pierdes algo de beneficio pero sales con beneficios, de ahí que se llame stop profit ¿capisce?





Y si compras a 10 pero sitúas una venta automática a 11.50, ¿no se llamaría también stop profit? No deja de ser simple terminología, pero me resulta curioso si no es así.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y si compras a 10 pero sitúas una venta automática a 11.50, ¿no se llamaría también stop profit? No deja de ser simple terminología, pero me resulta curioso si no es así.



Por supuesto, también se llamaría stop profit.

Hay que decir que en España no existen los stops automáticos (en el resto de mundo civilizado si) los stops automáticos van a cargo de los brokers no del propio mercado. Esto significa que el stop podría ejecutarse algo más allá de donde se puso si hay una ventana de liquidez.

También significa que nuestra bolsa es muy cutre.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2011)

fuera del SAN en 6.26.... joder, estoy tan acostumbrado a las perdidas que me pongo mas nervioso cuando tengo que aguantar beneficios.
entre aayer y hoy un 10% al SAN.... a ver si ahora puedo entrar en Urbas..


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> 2.- Viene el *GUANO* de verdad, ahora si que creo al robotnick ese, se va a cumplir su profecía, ahora lo se





Estoy con usted... la prohibición de cortos no puede traer nada bueno... :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Estoy por quitarme IBE en el +2.60%... La verdad es que es la ******* que mi única incursión con pérdidas en la bolsa en toda mi vida (unas 12 compras) sea la de TRE, ocho o diez veces más fuerte que mis entradas normales.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (12 Ago 2011)

Vamos, vamos, vamos...


----------



## Disolucion (12 Ago 2011)

Confirmo tambien lo de Interdin con lo de las posiciones cortas en indices (he probado con un mini-ibex) y me cuenta el rollo de la cnmv. No acabo de entenderlo. ¿Quien le esta dando contrapartida al que abre largo? ¿El creador de mercado? No sera un error de Interdin?


----------



## chakal (12 Ago 2011)

el movimiento de ayer es claro cambio de giro en diario, figura de martillo en intradia de libro. Ruptura primera de minimos dia anterior, para subir y cerrar el día en máximos, y con volumen y tras varios días de bajadas

Ademas en horario , hay un HCH complejo confirmado como posible suelo y si esto lo apoyamos con el martillo de ayer, es posible unos días de subida hasta niveles de 8800-9200 aprox. Los que esten en beneficios puedes ir subidendo stop y aprovechando la escalada y cuando se acerque a niveles ir soltando

cuidado, que los proximos niveles 8800-9200 serian para posiciones cortas, es decir punto de referencia para volver supuestamente a testear suelo o cercanías


----------



## Jamóncontomate (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy por quitarme IBE en el +2.60%... La verdad es que es la ******* que mi única incursión con pérdidas en la bolsa en toda mi vida (unas 12 compras) sea la de TRE, ocho o diez veces más fuerte que mis entradas normales.



Yo compré ayer para mí y para la moza. Quizá no sea la inversión más rentable que hagas pero cumple muchos requisitos para ser una buena apuesta a largo. Tu precio de entrada no fue el mejor pero ten paciencia, quizá tu afición por el corto plazo te hace desesperar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy con usted... la prohibición de cortos no puede traer nada bueno... :baba:



la quiebra de algún banco???


----------



## Gamu (12 Ago 2011)

Disolucion dijo:


> Confirmo tambien lo de Interdin con lo de las posiciones cortas en indices (he probado con un mini-ibex) y me cuenta el rollo de la cnmv. No acabo de entenderlo. ¿Quien le esta dando contrapartida al que abre largo? ¿El creador de mercado? No sera un error de Interdin?



El mensaje de la CNMV es claro, solo pueden vender los que cierren una posición. Es decir, a los largos que se abren ahora solo les puede dar contrapartida alguien que tenga un largo abierto y lo cierre.

Si nadie que tenga un largo decide vender, el indice se disparará por una simple cuestión de cierre de cortos por falta de garantias. 

Bienvenidos al libre mercado.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy por quitarme IBE en el +2.60%... La verdad es que es la ******* que mi única incursión con pérdidas en la bolsa en toda mi vida (unas 12 compras) sea la de TRE, ocho o diez veces más fuerte que mis entradas normales.



no se preocupe, cuanto mas opere mas operaciones con perdidas tendra y no le sabra tan mal lo de TRE ::

ademas, son unas acciones q heredaran sus nietos y q les van a convertir en nuevos ricos ::


----------



## faraico (12 Ago 2011)

Un poco de seriedad, entro a seguir hablando de futbolines y me leo 8 paginas de lloriqueos porque han prohibido los cortos...o


Os acordais que hace unos años los prohibieron en USA???







Artículo de zerohedge

Here Is What Happened When The SEC Banned Shorting Financial Companies In 2008 | ZeroHedge

Will we po to the the wano??


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Yo compré ayer para mí y para la moza. Quizá no sea la inversión más rentable que hagas pero cumple muchos requisitos para ser una buena apuesta a largo. Tu precio de entrada no fue el mejor pero ten paciencia, quizá tu afición por el corto plazo te hace desesperar...




Stop en 5.08, que me voy el lunes a Madeira y no quiero encontrarme a Robotnic y sus 7.XXX con mis Iberdrolas en 3.70. En el peor de los casos me llevo 100 eurillos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Disolucion dijo:


> Confirmo tambien lo de Interdin con lo de las posiciones cortas en indices (he probado con un mini-ibex) y me cuenta el rollo de la cnmv. No acabo de entenderlo. ¿Quien le esta dando contrapartida al que abre largo? ¿El creador de mercado? No sera un error de Interdin?



En los índices gringos sigue habiendo cortos :Baile::Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no se preocupe, cuanto mas opere mas operaciones con perdidas tendra y no le sabra tan mal lo de TRE ::
> 
> ademas, son unas acciones q heredaran sus nietos y q les van a convertir en nuevos ricos ::




Hasta que no venda TRE mi expediente seguirá inmaculado :Baile:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Las mías son dos:
> 
> 1.- Acaban de dejar sin trabajo a todo aquel que se gane la vida solo con los futuros. Aunque esto hay que matizarlo solo se puede ganar dinero con largos pero eso es estar en desventaja frente a los que operan en brokers desde fuera de Europa, por otra parte sería el momento de abrir una cuenta en un broker USA (se puede hacer con euros, además) y olvidarse para siempre de brokers europeos.
> 
> 2.- Viene el *GUANO* de verdad, ahora si que creo al robotnick ese, se va a cumplir su profecía, ahora lo se



con usted y con tonuel. opcion 2 seria mi preferida, aunque vaya usted a saber..



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> alguien podría comentar amigablemente que c-ñ- ha pasado en el churribex en los últimos minutos?



efectos secundarios del viagra (el que se ha tomado pepon al poco de empezar la sesion



Disolucion dijo:


> Confirmo tambien lo de Interdin con lo de las posiciones cortas en indices (he probado con un mini-ibex) y me cuenta el rollo de la cnmv. No acabo de entenderlo. ¿Quien le esta dando contrapartida al que abre largo? ¿El creador de mercado? No sera un error de Interdin?



La banca ::


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

se ha quedado todo plano.... en calma chicha...... llegara la tormenta?


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Stop en 5.08, que me voy el lunes a Madeira y no quiero encontrarme a Robotnic y sus 7.XXX con mis Iberdrolas en 3.70. En el peor de los casos me llevo 100 eurillos.



joer, le van las islas pequeñas para veranear........

a ver si pilla a cristiano ronaldo por alli  (pillarle literalmente :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> El mensaje de la CNMV es claro, solo pueden vender los que cierren una posición. Es decir, a los largos que se abren ahora solo les puede dar contrapartida alguien que tenga un largo abierto y lo cierre.
> 
> Si nadie que tenga un largo decide vender,* el indice se disparará por una simple cuestión de cierre de cortos por falta de garantias*.
> 
> Bienvenidos al libre mercado.



La parte en negrita no la termino de entender, ¿a que se referiere con falta de garantias?

Que intentan hacer? que suba ad infinitum. Intentan que la gacelada se coma el pufo o que?


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> segun pollastre estamos cerca cerca de maximos, pero igual su niña no ha filtrado la noticia de prohibicion de posiciones cortas...... ::




A ver a verrrr.....

Techo previsto por la mañana : 5986
Techo alcanzado hace unos minutos: 5979

Error PPPero: -7 pips.

¿Que dice, que no he descontado qué? ::::



PD: a Ud. lo he situado en color rojo y en la parte baja del índice, para hacer una descripción fiel a la realidad


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

8450-8500 probablemente sea zona de techo aunque puede terminar cerrando ahi , eh que se viene el GUANO y ustedes ahi pensando en las musarañas  es la segunda vez que les pilla el toro :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> joer, le van las islas pequeñas para veranear........
> 
> a ver si pilla a cristiano ronaldo por alli  (pillarle literalmente :




Pues estoy pensando que el año pasado fue Islandia... curioso... ienso: El año que viene (ojalá) la Ruta 66 para compensar!


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8450-8500 probablemente sea zona de techo aunque puede terminar cerrando ahi , eh que se viene el GUANO y ustedes ahi pensando en las musarañas  es la segunda vez que les pilla el toro :XX:



El S&P debe hacer un máximo por encima del de ayer y aun no lo ha hecho, hasta que no ocurra no caeremos de verdad, aunque podríamos tener alguna escaramuza bajista.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A ver a verrrr.....
> 
> Techo previsto por la mañana : 5986
> Techo alcanzado hace unos minutos: 5979
> ...



alabada sea su niña entre todas las mujeres::

alabado sea su creador ::

tiene usted un creyente ::

por cierto, dibujeme con tripita, gafas y menos cabeza  para ajustarse mas a la realidad

despues de tanta tonteria, solo decir q la niña recomienda para hoy una lectura -> "apocalipsis guanistica" ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues estoy pensando que el año pasado fue Islandia... curioso... ienso: El año que viene (ojalá) la Ruta 66 para compensar!









PD: tambien está en mi punto de mira hacer la R66


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ago 2011)

es que me parto la caja.. con ustedes y con el william banzai este..

SYMPaTHY FoR THe SHoRTS | ZeroHedge

la nueva version de los rolling se sale


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ago 2011)

Que ********* menuda barrida de stops (el mío no ha saltado por los pelos)


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Que ********* menuda barrida de stops (el mío no ha saltado por los pelos)




El mío sí ::

He pecado de conservador, conociéndome quién me lo iba a decir.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ago 2011)

El mío se ha quedado fuera de mercado y me lo ha rechazado el broker :: (Pa' haberme matao. El próximo más amplio, aunque salte de verdad)


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Ojete calor los que estéis dentro :

-----------
_[Early Warning System] *** NOTICE *** Fake uptrend in progress, reason [untenable uVol:dVol ratio], diag [Potential Reversal Ahead], sysStatus [behold]_
-----------


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PD: tambien está en mi punto de mira hacer la R66



Nos llevamos a muertoviviente y Robochocapic y que inviten, que a día de hoy deben ser millonarios.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete calor los que estéis dentro :
> 
> -----------
> _[Early Warning System] *** NOTICE *** Fake uptrend in progress, reason [untenable uVol:dVol ratio], diag [Potential Reversal Ahead], sysStatus [behold]_
> -----------



¿Dentro de DAX, o es extrapolable en general?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P debe hacer un máximo por encima del de ayer y aun no lo ha hecho, hasta que no ocurra no caeremos de verdad, aunque podríamos tener alguna escaramuza bajista.



puede ser , pero no tengo mucha confianza en que suba , a cerrado en maximos de hace 2 y 3 dias 8:

y a mi me late que este finde por fin los perreoflautas vamos a saber porque se desato la tormenta GUANERA 8:


Edito , esto parece el tipico dia en que empiezan tirando un poco de guano y terminan con un mucho :XX:


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Dentro de DAX, o es extrapolable en general?




Perdón por no especificar, en principio es un análisis sobre el DAX únicamente.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

TRE, siento herir tu sensibilidad. Sé que haces lo que puedes, y a quien da lo que tiene no se le puede exigir más... pero eres un asco.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2011)

¿Está a favor de prohibir las operaciones de especulación a la baja en bolsa? 
Sí, los bajistas están haciendo mucho daño 
57.52 % (264) 
No, va contra la libertad de mercado 
34.42 % (158) 
Sólo temporalmente 
8.06 % (37) 


EL ECONOMISTA


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Perdón por no especificar, en principio es un análisis sobre el DAX únicamente.



puede decir algo mas?

es q haciendo caso a "nuestra" niña, me puse corto ::


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete calor los que estéis dentro :
> 
> -----------
> _[Early Warning System] *** NOTICE *** Fake uptrend in progress, reason [untenable uVol:dVol ratio], diag [Potential Reversal Ahead], sysStatus [behold]_
> -----------



Por curiosidad ¿que siginifca uVol y dVol?


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete calor los que estéis dentro :
> 
> -----------
> _[Early Warning System] *** NOTICE *** Fake uptrend in progress, reason [untenable uVol:dVol ratio], diag [Potential Reversal Ahead], sysStatus [behold]_
> -----------




Patapum. -50 pips.... y espera que vienen curvas.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Por curiosidad ¿que siginifca uVol y dVol?



up Volume / down Volume ... el volumen que se clasifica como "de compra" o "de venta".

La relación era insostenible (de ahí la "reason"), prácticamente el índice estaba gritando "que me voy que me voooyyyy !!! " ::


----------



## faraico (12 Ago 2011)

<a ver si me podeis resolver una dudilla, muy fácilitaaaa....

Compré apple por 1800 euros, y vendo por 2.300

Compre san a 8, luego a 7,30 y a 5,60

Ahora he vendido san a 6, lógicamente se han vendido las que compré a 8 (FIFO) por lo que esto vendiendo con pérdidas a efectos fiscales.

Estoy obligado a pagar a hacienda parte de los beneficios de APPLE?

O se pueden compensar con las pérdidas?


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> puede decir *algo *mas?



¿ Algo como que acaba Ud. de ganar 100 puntos en el DAX, por ejemplo ? :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> up Volume / down Volume ... el volumen que se clasifica como "de compra" o "de venta".
> 
> La relación era insostenible (de ahí la "reason"), prácticamente el índice estaba gritando "que me voy que me voooyyyy !!! " ::



Gracias por la explicación, lo cierto es que estamos probando las bases de los canales alcistas, pero en mi opinión (y sin niña) aun nos queda un máximo por hacer.

Se que me repito un poco, pero así es como empiezan los big guanos, con la última euforia, que esos que saben algo pero no tienen maquinitas siempre califican de: "el último euro que lo gane otro".


----------



## morgan (12 Ago 2011)

Me parece una jodienda lo de prohibir los cortos ya que a mi particularmente me limita bastante porque yo opero con la tendencia, es decir cuando la tendencia es guanera me pongo corto y cuando es pepona, me pongo largo, teniendo cuidado a fijar un punto que considere un indice de posible cambio de tendencia. Paso de ponerme a esperar fijando un punto de entrada, a ver si acierto y a partir de ahí cambia de tendencia, porque de la otra manera suelo acertar bastante mas y me va mejor. 

Si me limitan a largos, pues solo meto el hocico cuando aparezca pepón. 

Aún así, la prohibición de cortos solo es en los bancos, y además solo por 15 días, ¿no?. Pues nada, si la sesión es de guano, estos días siempre me quedará gamesa, para darle la del pulpo ::.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> up Volume / down Volume ... el volumen que se clasifica como "de compra" o "de venta".
> 
> La relación era insostenible (de ahí la "reason"), prácticamente el índice estaba gritando "que me voy que me voooyyyy !!! " ::



gastroenteritis?¿ ::


----------



## Jamóncontomate (12 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> <a ver si me podeis resolver una dudilla, muy fácilitaaaa....
> 
> Compré apple por 1800 euros, y vendo por 2.300
> 
> ...



Creo que sí a las dos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> a ver si me podeis resolver una dudilla, muy fácilitaaaa....
> 
> Compré apple por 1800 euros, y vendo por 2.300
> 
> ...



Lo que se tributa son las plusvalías totales, no los beneficios, si has tenido pérdidas es que has tenido menos plusvalías.


----------



## faraico (12 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> a ver si me podeis resolver una dudilla, muy fácilitaaaa....
> 
> Compré apple por 1800 euros, y vendo por 2.300
> 
> ...



joder que raro, juraría que me ha desaparecido parte del mensaje::

Pues eso chicos, a ver si me podeis decir....zenks!!


----------



## faraico (12 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Creo que sí a las dos.





Mulder dijo:


> Lo que se tributa son las plusvalías totales, no los beneficios, si has tenido pérdidas es que has tenido menos plusvalías.



Ah, ok...entonces entiendo que no...gracias!!


----------



## Jamóncontomate (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que se tributa son las plusvalías totales, no los beneficios, si has tenido pérdidas es que has tenido menos plusvalías.



Mejor explicado.
Además te han de devolver parte de lo retenido en dividendos, aunque Apple no da me parece.


----------



## faraico (12 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Mejor explicado.
> Además te han de devolver parte de lo retenido en dividendos, aunque Apple no da me parece.



en efecto, no da...a pesar de tener una caja de 50.000.000.000 euros::

Ah pues bien, porque los ultimos dividendos de san si que los cobré.

gracias


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, lo cierto es que estamos probando las bases de los canales alcistas, pero en mi opinión (y sin niña) aun nos queda un máximo por hacer.




Si bien en este negocio nada es imposible (y creo que estos últimos días lo estamos comprobando, je) atendiendo únicamente a los números y a los modelos matemáticos, la probabilidad de hacer otro máximo (al menos hoy) es muy baja. 

Que luego viene el institucional XYZ y te mete un viaje de +100 puntos y ya está la gente otra vez emocionada y tal... pues hay que comersela... pero como digo, por modelo, parece que han dado ese techo por bueno para hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Me parece una jodienda lo de prohibir los cortos ya que a mi particularmente me limita bastante porque yo opero con la tendencia, es decir cuando la tendencia es guanera me pongo corto y cuando es pepona, me pongo largo, teniendo cuidado a fijar un punto que considere un indice de posible cambio de tendencia. Paso de ponerme a esperar fijando un punto de entrada, a ver si acierto y a partir de ahí cambia de tendencia, porque de la otra manera suelo acertar bastante mas y me va mejor.
> 
> Si me limitan a largos, pues solo meto el hocico cuando aparezca pepón.
> 
> Aún así, la prohibición de cortos solo es en los bancos, y además solo por 15 días, ¿no?. Pues nada, si la sesión es de guano, estos días siempre me quedará gamesa, para darle la del pulpo ::.



pero puedes comprar turbo warrants , como estan muy apalancados puedes comprar alguno con barrera muy alejada y si aun asi te parece que estas muy apalancado simplemente reduce la cantidad de efectivo que vas a invertir . ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

a mi via ETF si me deja ponerme.... (en el DAX)


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si bien en este negocio nada es imposible (y creo que estos últimos días lo estamos comprobando, je) atendiendo únicamente a los números y a los modelos matemáticos, la probabilidad de hacer otro máximo (al menos hoy) es muy baja.
> 
> Que luego viene el institucional XYZ y te mete un viaje de +100 puntos y ya está la gente otra vez emocionada y tal... pues hay que comersela... pero como digo, por modelo, parece que han dado ese techo por bueno para hoy.



La previsión realmente es para el S&P, podría ser que los europeos no participaran en la fiesta.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (12 Ago 2011)

Turbo warrants...eso suena a Renault 5 Copa.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Muerto, echa un vistazo a mis spoiler



si ya lo vi , esto es un rebote que puede pararse en los 8500 o mas arriba pero no es mas que un rebote el segundo tramo esta a la vuelta de la esquina ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para los más guanistas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La parte en negrita no la termino de entender, ¿a que se referiere con falta de garantias?
> 
> Que intentan hacer? que suba ad infinitum. Intentan que la gacelada se coma el pufo o que?



Aunque quizás sin argumentos, es lo que sospecho que quieren hacer


----------



## debianita (12 Ago 2011)

Siendo algo cavrón (LCASC, no se sulfure, es por la censura calopiana) que pasaria con los ETFs de Lyxor si SG quebrase? :XX: lo digo por el runrun que habia esta semana sobre el tema. Eso que el petit napoleon dejara sus vacaciones con la Bruni ... ienso:

Metí unos largos en matildes, estaban muy baratas :: (por eso del dividendo y tal) estoy a punto de salirme, no me fio ni un pelo, más vale un 3% en dos días que convertirme en un inversor a largo plazo :XX: Además este "caballero" no me inspira confianza:

[YOUTUBE]César Alierta, Presidente Ejecutivo de Telefónica S.A. - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Disclaimer: como ya sabeis, soy una mundana gacela, seguramente TEF vuelva a los 22 euros (una vez venda mi posi) y SG reparta el mejor dividendo de la historia, asi que no me hagan mucho caso


----------



## Seren (12 Ago 2011)

Se esta viendo que las bajadas de esta última semana era pánico y especulación. La economía esta jodida pero tampoco estamos en recesión. Lo que más ha calmado es prohibir los cortos. Yo creo que volveremos a la senda de los 10.000.


----------



## INTRUDER (12 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Se esta viendo que las bajadas de esta última semana era pánico y especulación. *La economía esta jodida pero tampoco estamos en recesión*. Lo que más ha calmado es prohibir los cortos. Yo creo que volveremos a la senda de los 10.000.



:XX:

Nooooo, estamos saliendo de la crisis con tasas de crecimiento negativas.

Mode ironic off.

Broken arrow, flecha rota, etc. :


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Se esta viendo que las bajadas de esta última semana era pánico y especulación. La economía esta jodida pero tampoco estamos en recesión. Lo que más ha calmado es prohibir los cortos. Yo creo que volveremos a la senda de los 10.000.



No me lo diga, ud. es asesor personal de ZP ¿a que si? ::


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Se esta viendo que las bajadas de esta última semana era pánico y especulación. La economía esta jodida pero tampoco estamos en recesión. Lo que más ha calmado es prohibir los cortos. Yo creo que volveremos a la senda de los 10.000.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (12 Ago 2011)

Buenos días, esto si que es mala suerte, pa´ un día que cojo libre para hacerle un seguimiento al churibex como es debido va y la dichosa CNMV suspende los cortos, y luego me llega el correo de interdin contandome la historia . No hay derecho hombre, esto es denunciable ???, la pregunta es yo no puedo meter cortos, pero los institucionales si??? ( a no ser que tengas un broker de fuera ). Cada día me confirma más que el Ibex es un chiringuito, habrá que mirar quizás al DAX, que parece mucho más serio. Ufffff, tenía que desahogarme.


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Ago 2011)

¿ Futura burbuja en Latunes ? Veda internacíonal de pesca.

Calvo busca alternativas de negocio para sus trabajadores tras la veda internacional de pesca de atún - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

máximos del día de nuevo????


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

que presion vendedora mas grande tiene que haber , millones de gacelas estrellandose apenas pueden mover los indices unos cuantos pipos 8:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> máximos del día de nuevo????



Siyalodecíayo....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ago 2011)

Jodido Openbank, vendí las SAN hace 40 minutos y aún no me han dado la pasta... :: (En días anteriores hacían efectivo el pago inmediatamente)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Siyalodecíayo....



lleva unos dias en plan siyalodecioyoista que no le aguanta nadie )


----------



## Seren (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No me lo diga, ud. es asesor personal de ZP ¿a que si? ::



Que va, no suelo ver la tv ni escuchar a los políticos, lo que pasa que estoy mirando la previsión de crecimiento del año y es de un mísero 0,8 %, es decir, estancamiento. Podemos llamarle depresión despues del crash o como sea pero no es recesión. En el 2008 si caimos un 4%, Alemania un 6%, etc...con el correspondiento tortazo en bolsa. Pero ahora no hay previsiones de ello, ningún organismo lo vaticina (FMI, banco mundial, etc...), si usted conoce alguno me haría un gran favor en darme esa información. 

Esto traducido a los mercados debería ser un nivel de unos 10.000 (1000 abajo o arriba por los lógicos vaivenes bursátiles). Todo esto teniendo en cuenta los datos actuales, que mañana tengamos otra información encima de la mesa es otra historia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Que va, no suelo ver la tv ni escuchar a los políticos, lo que pasa que estoy mirando la previsión de crecimiento del año y es de un mísero 0,8 %, es decir, estancamiento. Podemos llamarle depresión despues del crash o como sea pero no es recesión. En el 2008 si caimos un 4%, Alemania un 6%, etc...con el correspondiento tortazo en bolsa. Pero ahora no hay previsiones de ello, ningún organismo lo vaticina (FMI, banco mundial, etc...), si usted conoce alguno me haría un gran favor en darme esa información.
> 
> Esto traducido a los mercados debería ser un nivel de unos 10.000 (1000 abajo o arriba por los lógicos vaivenes bursátiles). Todo esto teniendo en cuenta los datos actuales, que mañana tengamos otra información encima de la mesa es otra historia.




Si no está el señor Claca para decirlo, lo digo yo:

"Los gráficos ya anticipan esa información que usted no tiene sobre la mesa"


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>



me ha ahorrado ponerme a buscar imagenes en el google 

:XX: :XX: :XX:

que risas..

al sereno solo le ha faltado añadir que comprasemos cajas y contructoras, pelotazo seguro, hoyiga!!!!!


----------



## Livrac (12 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Que va, no suelo ver la tv ni escuchar a los políticos, lo que pasa que estoy mirando la previsión de crecimiento del año y es de un mísero 0,8 %, es decir, estancamiento. Podemos llamarle depresión despues del crash o como sea pero no es recesión. En el 2008 si caimos un 4%, Alemania un 6%, etc...con el correspondiento tortazo en bolsa. Pero ahora no hay previsiones de ello, ningún organismo lo vaticina (FMI, banco mundial, etc...), si usted conoce alguno me haría un gran favor en darme esa información.
> 
> Esto traducido a los mercados debería ser un nivel de unos 10.000 (1000 abajo o arriba por los lógicos vaivenes bursátiles). Todo esto teniendo en cuenta los datos actuales, que mañana tengamos otra información encima de la mesa es otra historia.




Buenos mediodias 

Eso decían también esos "organismos" en el 2007


La prohibición de los cortos en algunos indices desde mi punto de vista es irrelevante


El cierre de hoy en el S&P marcará la tendencia de corto plazo


Salu2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes señores,

he leido en vertical perdonen ustedes.

Entonces en interdin, hasta pasados estas dos semanas no se pueden abrir cortos en futuros de indices ni cfds? Se pueden tomar acciones legales contra esto? Ha sucedido alguna otra vez?

Y para el que busque la recesion, que lea las palabras de una directora del banco de japon sobre la recesion mundial en la que ahora estamos ya inmersos.

Buenas tardes y felices largos, :XX:.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Que va, no suelo ver la tv ni escuchar a los políticos, lo que pasa que estoy mirando la previsión de crecimiento del año y es de un mísero 0,8 %, es decir, estancamiento. Podemos llamarle depresión despues del crash o como sea pero no es recesión. En el 2008 si caimos un 4%, Alemania un 6%, etc...con el correspondiento tortazo en bolsa. Pero ahora no hay previsiones de ello, ningún organismo lo vaticina (FMI, banco mundial, etc...), si usted conoce alguno me haría un gran favor en darme esa información.
> 
> Esto traducido a los mercados debería ser un nivel de unos 10.000 (1000 abajo o arriba por los lógicos vaivenes bursátiles). Todo esto teniendo en cuenta los datos actuales, que mañana tengamos otra información encima de la mesa es otra historia.



Aaah, que se cree ud. las maravillosas y fantásticas cifras económicas de los gobiernos e instituciones...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Como se caigan desde aquí, los creatas se van a poner locos a vender,.... y a ver quien les compra, si nadie va a cerrar sus cortos.
> 
> Puede caer a plomo.Solo ellos saben donde lo van a llevar.
> 
> No me extrañaría que ya tengamos un cadáver financiero que sacar a la mesa,.. uno de esos que no puede caer... pero cae y se lleva todo el tinglado por delante



sin duda caer tienen que caer algunos , lo dicen los niveles a los que estamos , ya sea por la recesion que esta a la vuelta de la esquina o incluso por las caidas mismas , para que me entienda ahora mismo a perro flaco todo son pulgas y perros flacos hay muchos , alguno tiene que estar tan debil que finalmente caera .

candidatos bank of guano , societe , la misma santander que al ser tan grande por algun lado tiene que tener un roto ademas de e spain .

y termino esto de la prohibicion de ponerse corto es para que los leoncios que si saben como ponerse cortos lo hagan mientras millones de gacelas hacen de contrapartida


----------



## Visilleras (12 Ago 2011)

Hola, buenas. Tras el subidon de los mercados hoy, y que ayer no pasase nada,
vengo a recoger mi ...







Salut!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ....
> y termino esto de la prohibicion de ponerse corto es para que los leoncios que si saben como ponerse cortos lo hagan mientras millones de gacelas hacen de contrapartida


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Fuaca ! toma dato macro que nos ha llevado de vuelta al máximo del DAX jojojojo... vale, doble techo, y ahora qué ?


----------



## Seren (12 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si no está el señor Claca para decirlo, lo digo yo:
> 
> "Los gráficos ya anticipan esa información que usted no tiene sobre la mesa"



No me importaría ver lo haga falta sino es porque halla gente que luego se haga de oro a medio plazo comprando san o bbva a 5,60


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Seren dijo:


> No me importaría ver lo haga falta sino es porque halla gente que luego se haga de oro a medio plazo comprando san o bbva a 5,60



explíquese, no le entiendo. Lo que si es cierto es que si uno compra a 5,6 es porque otro ha vendido a ese precio. Y si luego vende a 100 es porque otro ha comprado a ese precio. No se cual es el problema.

pd: ya leeré luego que hoy tocan cervecicas....


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2011)

No me va interdin. Y a vosotros?


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Ago 2011)

El Economista- Alemania quiere prohibir las venta a corto en toda la Unión Europea


----------



## Dula (12 Ago 2011)

Jostia, esto no hay quien lo entienda.
¿Qué ha cambiado para que lo negro se vuelva blanco en dos días?

¿Estos bandazos son normales?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Jodido Openbank, vendí las SAN hace 40 minutos y aún no me han dado la pasta... :: (En días anteriores hacían efectivo el pago inmediatamente)





Kalevala dijo:


> No me va interdin. Y a vosotros?



He hablado directamente con Openbank y me cuentan que están teniendo retrasos con las liquidaciones, en principio no se están cargando las comisiones y el canon de bolsa, por lo que no se puede hacer la liquidación, pero no saben donde está el problema.

¿Alguien más ha tenido este problema hoy? (En venta de acciones)


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

La situación está complicadísima en el muy corto plazo ya que las "autoridades políticas" temen perder el control del chiringo.

Se comienzan a tomar medidas con el único objetivo de que las bolsas no bajen más porque la situación hará estallar la UE y lo que sea. Estoy convencido que tras este ataque descomunal (de los mayores que he visto en mi vida) están los usanos con los Hedge Funds (y no soy nada conspiranoico).

La UE lo sabe y nos les queda más que hacer frente común con las medidas que sean necesarias aunque parezcan inimaginables (prohibición de cortos, crreación de eurobonos, cierre de bolsas, prohibición de HFT ........, lo que sea). *El proyecto europeo está más en entredicho que nunca y a punto de reventar*.

El mercado necesita menos volatilidad para montar una tendencia bajista que permita consolidar la situación con calma. Los movimientos están siendo salvajes y así no se va a ningún lado.

Si se toma una decisión de calado, el reversal en el corto plazo será histórico y dejará muchas posiciones arruinadas (como siempre ha sido).

Estoy largo desde ayer en el corto plazo pero el medio plazo lo veo bajista sin excepción (al menos hasta que los gráficos me digan lo contrario). Hay por ahí unos análisis maravillosos de LCASC y Claca al respecto.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## faraico (12 Ago 2011)

que manera de subir....


----------



## p52lejur (12 Ago 2011)

Desde mi ignorancia. Al prohibirse los cortos, todas esas acciones en préstamo usadas para operaciones de los últimos días deben de ser compradas para devolversela a los prestamistas. ¿Es esto parte del motivo de la subida de hoy?¿A partir del lunes volvemos al abismo?


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La situación está complicadísima en el muy corto plazo ya que las "autoridades políticas" temen perder el control del chiringo.
> 
> Se comienzan a tomar medidas con el único objetivo de que las bolsas no bajen más porque la situación hará estallar la UE y lo que sea. Estoy convencido que tras este ataque descomunal (de los mayores que he visto en mi vida) están los usanos con los Hedge Funds (y no soy nada conspiranoico).
> 
> ...



Se habla mucho de una petada de banco o aseguradora grande en Europa. ¿Sera verdad o parte de la mandanga?


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Y por cierto, siguen datos macro malos: Francia en 2Q crece un 0.0% de PIB.

Vamos de craneo a una segunda recesion.


----------



## Pindik87 (12 Ago 2011)

Pero esto qué es? 4% arriba ya. SI llega a salir un dato macroeconómico buenísimo habríamos despegado un 10% o qué?


----------



## Gamu (12 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cuidado con esto; la prohibición no alcanza a USA y allí si pueden vender BBV y SAN en descubierto.
> 
> El creador de mercado está exento de la prohibición.
> 
> ...



Precisamente esto pueda ser una ayuda para los creadores de mercado, para ayudarles a cerrar posiciones largas que hayan abierto estos ultimos dias para evitar que la sangria por falta de volumen fuera aún mayor. 

¿Cuantos creadores de mercado tienen acciones en sus balances? ¿cuantas de estas acciones están pignoradas? 

Aqui todo el mundo tira con bala, y puede que los creadores de mercado europeos sean los que hayan pedido que se cierren los cortos a los gobiernos europeos.

Por otro lado, ¿cuantos bancos americanos tienen sus propios brookers en Europa? Si usan brookers nacionales, también ellos tienen prohibido abrir cortos. ¿alguno de vosotros ha podido abrir cortos a través de un brooker extranjero?

Aqui se ha gestado una puñalada trapera por parte de unos goliaths contra otros goliaths, han dejado caer las bolsas casi un 20% en pocos días, y luego prohiben los cortos para intentar forzar a que suba.... Eso muestra claramente que ciertos poderosos se han puesto muy largos los ultimos días y quieren materializar jugosas plusvalias. De poco sirve la logica económica cuando hay tanta gente tan poderosa interesada en que todo vaya en la misma dirección. Si mirais el blai konkorde, por ejemplo, vereis que ayer los pezqueñines vendian, y los jefes compraban como posesos...


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Subidon, subidon en estos minutos de antes de NYSE 8589.50 +340.10 (+4.12%).

¿Como va el premarket yanqui?


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2011)

Los usanos van abrir con un +1% como quieran igualarse a los europeos acabamos en los 9000 :8:


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Sin acritud y tal, que mal me huele todo.


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2011)

Atman o algún otro que baile con el SP, hasta donde? 1200? :8:


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Sin acritud y tal, que mal me huele todo.



mirese debajo 8:



esta todo muy loco.... petardazo o cohetazo incoming


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Mauahhahaha


----------



## burbufilia (12 Ago 2011)

[Me he colado. Que borre el amado líder, ¡alabado sea!]


----------



## Kujire (12 Ago 2011)

PERROFLAUTAAAAAAASS!!!!!

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL 

HDPs HDPs HDPs HDPs :|​
Estos CORTOS se los dejo a los nietoooooooosss!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

cierro cortos lo espero mas arriba 8:


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2011)

Lo he puesto en el hilo que tengo abierto en inversiones y lo repito aqui:

puñalada trapera lo de los cortos naked!

Tenia vendidas CALL y PUT, lo que se conoce por una cuna, en realidad 12.

Pues al comprar las CALL 8500 para vender las 8700, me deja comprar pero no vender. Resultado 1500€ a la buchaca de alguien poderoso.

Esto es un casino pero ademas con las ruletas trucadas!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo que tengo abierto en inversiones y lo repito aqui:
> 
> puñalada trapera lo de los cortos naked!
> 
> ...



mis condolencias

q se decidan hacia donde rompemos de una vez:´(


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que ya hemos tocado máximos en el S&P, empieza el hundimiento en 3, 2, 1....

Nada que no estuviera previsto


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo que tengo abierto en inversiones y lo repito aqui:
> 
> puñalada trapera lo de los cortos naked!
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si hablas con el broker y le dices que habías planteado una estrategia con opciones y ve que es verdad te deja cerrarlo, no lo sé.

Sería como si tuvieras comprado un futuro y no te dejaran cerrar la posición.

De hecho, que yo sepa, al calcular las garantías no te consideran "garantías de tantas call más garantías de tantas put" sino que tienen en cuenta el riesgo de la estrategia para calcular las garantías.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



corto otra vez :Baile:


----------



## Misterio (12 Ago 2011)

> Datos de EEUU	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan se esperaba que quedara en 63 y queda en 54,9




Me pregunto cuanto tardaran los americanos en copiar lo de los cortos


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo creo que si hablas con el broker y le dices que habías planteado una estrategia con opciones y ve que es verdad te deja cerrarlo, no lo sé.
> 
> Sería como si tuvieras comprado un futuro y no te dejaran cerrar la posición.
> 
> De hecho, que yo sepa, al calcular las garantías no te consideran "garantías de tantas call más garantías de tantas put" sino que tienen en cuenta el riesgo de la estrategia para calcular las garantías.



He hablado con ellos y dicen que son dos operaciones diferentes, una permitida y la otra no. Ajo y agua vamos.

Solo te dejan cerrar lo que esta abierto: comprar CALL que tienes vendidas y vender PUT que tienes vendidas. Vender futuris que tienes vendidos. Pero no incrementar tu posición más en ninguno de esos casos.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes.

Parece que aún queda "fiesta"


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

que pepon que esta el puto ibex 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> He hablado con ellos y dicen que son dos operaciones diferentes, una permitida y la otra no. Ajo y agua vamos.
> 
> Solo te dejan cerrar lo que esta abierto: comprar CALL que tienes vendidas y vender PUT que tienes vendidas. Vender futuris que tienes vendidos. Pero no incrementar tu posición más en ninguno de esos casos.



Y una mierda, comprueba cuántas garantías te exigen para abrir cada una de esas posiciones por separado y verás que la suma de ambas es superior a lo que seguramente te han exigido.

Son operaciones distintas pero vinculadas, te tienen que dar contrapartida igual que con los futuros pendientes de cerrar.

PERDÓN, ME HABÍA LIADO, PENSABA QUE NO TE DEJABAN CERRAR LO QUE TENÍAS ABIERTO, AHORA LO HE ENTENDIDO.

Sí, tienen razón.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que pepon que esta el puto ibex 8:



¿pero tú no esperabas un rebote hasta los 8700 - 8800 del chulibex?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Parece que aún queda "fiesta"



¿Te refieres a que los americanos pisan terreno sólido?


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y una mierda, comprueba cuántas garantías te exigen para abrir cada una de esas posiciones por separado y verás que la suma de ambas es superior a lo que seguramente te han exigido.
> 
> Son operaciones distintas pero vinculadas, te tienen que dar contrapartida igual que con los futuros pendientes de cerrar.



No se trata de garantias, es por la circular esa de los shorts naked: solo se permite comprar CALL y vender PUT (o cerrar las posiciones abiertas)

Igual con futuros: solo comprar, vender solo si ya estabas comprado.

Asi sube el cabrón claro, un coche con un solo pedal, el acelerador!


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a que los americanos pisan terreno sólido?



Si se puede llamar sólido a una catapulta. Señales de que movimientos fuertes.


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2011)

No se si yo lo veo claro, estoy muy muy enfadado, pero esto tiene pinta de subir mientras haya gasolina, es decir, se vayan cerrando los cortos que hay abiertos o los 15 días que dice que durará esta norma.

No puede bajar a o ser que se empiecen a vender acciones que ya tienes compradas,pero quien va a vender ahora que parece que empieza a subir otra vez?


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si se puede llamar sólido a una catapulta. Señales de que movimientos fuertes.



niveles claves ahora mismo en el chulibex. Veremos si realmente lo quieren subir.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> No se si yo lo veo claro, estoy muy muy enfadado, pero esto tiene pinta de subir mientras haya gasolina, es decir, se vayan cerrando los cortos que hay abiertos o los 15 días que dice que durará esta norma.
> 
> No puede bajar a o ser que se empiecen a vender acciones que ya tienes compradas,pero quien va a vender ahora que parece que empieza a subir otra vez?



El corto plazo lo tienen así controlado. Pero en el medio plazo están muertos.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Los 1225 del SP los veo factibles. Me cuesta ver que hagan un pull back perfecto hasta los 1250, pero de estos MANIPULADORES TODO ES POSIBLE.

Cuidado.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Parece que algo de pupa si que hace el mal dato macro USA, y van 20 o asi de datos negativos.

Pero nada, prohibimos directamente que la peña venda por menos. Y el deficit. Y las deudas. Y el paro. Lo prohibimos todo y patapum parriba.


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2011)

Al loro porque es peor de lo que pensaba:
Compro un mini (me baja la delta del total) y no lo puedo cerrar (venderlo) porque me subiria de nuevo y es eso lo que esta prohibido.

Lo dicho, un robo ....legal(?)


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Parece que algo de pupa si que hace el mal dato macro USA, y van 20 o asi de datos negativos.
> 
> Pero nada, prohibimos directamente que la peña venda por menos. Y el deficit. Y las deudas. Y el paro. Lo prohibimos todo y patapum parriba.



El cortísimo plazo es así. Han dejado muy claro que no tienen más munición para combatir a los HF.

No pueden intervenir el mercado indefinidamente, y cuando dejen de hacerlo ahí estarán los HF con la escopeta cargada de nuevo.

Lo tienen bastante claro.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> niveles claves ahora mismo en el chulibex. Veremos si realmente lo quieren subir.



8625

Hemos vuelto a quedarnos cerca. Lo siguiente muy lejos 880


Ahora mismo estamos en 8485-8625....Entrada de nuevo en 8550


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El cortísimo plazo es así. Han dejado muy claro que no tienen más munición para combatir a los HF.
> 
> No pueden intervenir el mercado indefinidamente, y cuando dejen de hacerlo ahí estarán los HF con la escopeta cargada de nuevo.
> 
> Lo tienen bastante claro.



¿No fue en Rusia donde cerraron el mercado un par de semanas?, que yo les veo en ello.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 8625
> 
> Hemos vuelto a quedarnos cerca. Lo siguiente muy lejos 880



Por ahí anda el que manejo yo (8606). Si lo revientan al alza, subidón y habría que ir pensando en quitar los largos y enterrar las plusvas.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

cuanto llevamos asi de laterales........ señal de disparo en alguna direccion....


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿No fue en Rusia donde cerraron el mercado un par de semanas?, que yo les veo en ello.



Llegados al punto actual, son perfectamente capaces.

Pero el problema de fondo seguirá: deudas y más deudas, unos datos de crecimiento lamentables, paro, y los HF ávidos de plusvas rápidas.

Houston, hay un problema.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Bueno, ya estamos de nuevo tentando los máximos del día.

Atención al pepinazo que se pueden marcar.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Lo dicho ahí va el SP 10 puntos desde que lo dije....


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, ya estamos de nuevo tentando los máximos del día.
> 
> Atención al pepinazo que se pueden marcar.



Primero marcar el territorio los del SP. Hay que consolidar esta última oleada de largos.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

En ZeroHedge comentan el mal dato:

Consumer Confidence Plummets To May 1980 Level | ZeroHedge

*Consumer Confidence Plummets To May 1980 Level*

UMichigan consumer confidence just printed at 54.9, on expectations of 63.0. This is the lowest since May 1980. And what's worse, inflation expectations were unchanged. Looks like those high inflation expectations are starting to get anchored. In the meantime, with the Chairsatan saying to expect at least two more years of recession, is this really a surprise to anyone?


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿No fue en Rusia donde cerraron el mercado un par de semanas?, que yo les veo en ello.



Joder pues que lo cierren hasta el próximo viernes, día de vencimiento, reset al tema y a empezar de nuevo. Pero no que te aten una mano y te digan que aplaudas.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

quieren subir o bajar solos?????

llevamos una hora mareando la perdiz....


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Primero marcar el territorio los del SP. Hay que consolidar esta última oleada de largos.



Lo estaba mirando ahora mismo. AL SP le quedan 8 puntos de margen para llegar al momento clave.

Si deciden ir hacia arriba, la última media hora de la sesión ejpañola puede ser de infarto (que me las quitan de las manos).


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> Joder pues que lo cierren hasta el próximo viernes, día de vencimiento, reset al tema y a empezar de nuevo. Pero no que te aten una mano y te digan que aplaudas.



De eso se trata: de que juegan con ventaja y en este caso han tenido que recurrir a tropelías de estas porque se les iba de las manos.

Tanquilo, que el tiempo que han comprado no es infinito.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo estaba mirando ahora mismo. AL SP le quedan 8 puntos de margen para llegar al momento clave.
> 
> Si deciden ir hacia arriba, la última media hora de la sesión ejpañola puede ser de infarto (que me las quitan de las manos).




Ahora mismo se está jugando....


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

van a dar las 5 y media ..... pero nos vamos a quedar sin saber quien es el asesino....


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> van a dar las 5 y media ..... pero nos vamos a quedar sin saber quien es el asesino....



en las películas de suspense, siempre se sabe al final (justo antes de los créditos).

Los últimos minutos del SP han sido muy feos. Lo mismo lo dejan para el lunes ::


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 8625
> 
> Hemos vuelto a quedarnos cerca. Lo siguiente muy lejos 880
> 
> ...





Si no me equivoqué...aquí esta

P.D. Lo edité justo después de que bertok me citara. Ese 550 es de las 16.26. Así que ahora veremos si son 70 puntos arriba o no.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2011)

Ya empezamos con los perroflautismos, esto es de traca:



> Perdonen que sea tan pesado, pero el jaleo que se está montando con la confusión de la norma de la CNMV que parece prohibir cortos en el Ibex es tremenda. Creo que es urgente, que o la CNMV o Meff de un comunicado más claro. Vean lo que le acaba de decir un broker español a un lector de la página tras consultarle si se puede o no se puede:
> 
> "Efectivamente NO se pueden abrir cortos sobre Ibex y Eurostoxx pero... nosotros no podemos impedirlo ya que si usted tiene acciones en cartera y desea hacer cobertura sí puede abrir cortos".
> 
> ...



Asco de país...


----------



## Visilleras (12 Ago 2011)

La cosa está de miedo 

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/u-qF6zxR-Bk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

na, lo marean dentro de un 1%, lo q sea q hagan, sera con nosotros cerrados


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya empezamos con los perroflautismos, esto es de traca:
> 
> 
> 
> Asco de país...



Ahhhhhhh, pero los cortos solo sirven para El Mal, si alguien los usa para coberturas en realidad tambien se dedica al Mal.

Etc, etc.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ahhhhhhh, pero los cortos solo sirven para El Mal, si alguien los usa para coberturas en realidad tambien se dedica al Mal.
> 
> Etc, etc.



no lo sabia usted? creo q los invento un norcoreano o un irani...... :fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

no esta haciendo un pequeño HCH?


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Arriba el inventor de los cortos.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> La cosa está de miedo




Por eso a esto se juega con el culo prieto siempre...::::::

Ahora si colocamos Stop con ligeras pérdidas, y nueva entrada si pasa de nuevo los 550. 

Última del día.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

les esta dando mal de altura (alpinismo)


----------



## Visilleras (12 Ago 2011)

*Despacho de Antonio Zoido, presidente de la Bolsa de Madrid, hace una hora.*

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wy3mOCOUsSU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Otro ataque a máximos del chulibex.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no lo sabia usted? creo q los invento un norcoreano o un irani...... :fiufiu:



Si los hubieran inventado ellos, serían unos instrumentos de lucha anticapitalijta al servicio del pueblo re-vo-lu-sio-na-rio (fidel) ...


----------



## melchor rodriguez (12 Ago 2011)

¡Qué bueno!.

En 24 horas un reportaje todo instructivo a favor de la prohibición de los cortos. Una arma especulativa. Gracias a eso, subió la bolsa. 

En fin, cuando venga el desplome posterior al no permitir liquidar las acciones ¿qué dirá?.


----------



## Visilleras (12 Ago 2011)

Los cortos la lían en la bolsa de Milán, y bailan con la prima de riesgo. 

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FWEscebwGn8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

¿Que porqué quieren limitar el tema de los cortos, preguntais por aquí?
¿A vosotros os parece normal especular con esas pintas de marica antiguo y esas mallitas rosas?
Amos hombre, no me jodas


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

Yo hoy estoy mirando los toros desde la barrera... Cuando el SP resuelva el taco en que está metido... igual me lo pienso de nuevo.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

No les va a dar tiempo.

La robasta va a ser épica.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

Arriba, Abajo - YouTube


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Esperemos que ese máximo se vea....


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

Está desacelerando mucho la subida... todavía le puede quedar algo de cuerda, pero desde los 8.330 llevamos ya un buen pico y los pobres con eso nos conformamos. A ver si le da tiempo a resolver el triángulo en 5 minutos. 

¿Al final qué ha pasado con los cortos? ¿Los permiten en el futuro del IBEX o no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

La CNMV ha emitido un comunicado en el que censura enérgicamente la actuación del forero visilleras por poner semejante vídeo de la Carrá.

El Presidente del organismo regulador se ha declarado consternado, "la Carrá no está mal, pero el pecholobo bailongo de detrás es una visión que me acompañará para siempre en mis pesadillas..."


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No les va a dar tiempo.
> 
> La robasta va a ser épica.




la cosa no es q no hayan tenido tiempo, es q no han querido compartir su decision con nosotros......


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está desacelerando mucho la subida... todavía le puede quedar algo de cuerda, pero desde los 8.330 llevamos ya un buen pico y los pobres con eso nos conformamos. A ver si le da tiempo a resolver el triángulo en 5 minutos.
> 
> ¿Al final qué ha pasado con los cortos? ¿Los permiten en el futuro del IBEX o no?



sería la hostia que lo rompieran al alza en la robasta ::


----------



## rosonero (12 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está desacelerando mucho la subida... todavía le puede quedar algo de cuerda, pero desde los 8.330 llevamos ya un buen pico y los pobres con eso nos conformamos. A ver si le da tiempo a resolver el triángulo en 5 minutos.
> 
> ¿Al final qué ha pasado con los cortos? ¿Los permiten en el futuro del IBEX o no?



Yo he podido ponerme corto en Ibex durante el día en Ahorro.com, que más valdría que me lo hubieran prohibido :: Ahora estoy fuera y no pienso hacer prueba


----------



## Visilleras (12 Ago 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Cierran las bolsas europeas y los índices usanos empiezan a caer? El que se quede largo que se prepare el lunes?



La tendencia del Dow Jones está un poco como ayer, y sobre todo el martes...

se mantiene estable en...

No... espera...

Joder, ahora vuelve a bajar en picado...

¡¡Es que no me da tiempo ni de mirarlo coño!! :XX:
Me cago en la leche, Merche


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Bueno, escasos minutos antes del cierre se atreven a hacer el paripé con los máximos del día.

Que les den y el último euro que lo gane otro. Me salgo con 7,3K€ de beneficio y a esperar fuera otra oportunidad.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Un tirón más y me largan....

Out, con 60. Ahora que el fin de semana hagan lo que les de la gana.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

Bueno, para un día no está mal, Bertok... ;P

Yo hay días que no los gano... ni meses...

Felicidades!


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, para un día no está mal, Betok... ;P



Nada mal. Otras veces se pierde, pero esta vez estaba de cara.

Ahora a esperar otra oportunidad, que las hay todos los días.


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

De traca el último minuto, todas las gacelillas SELL SELL...ahora veremos el cierre y los de USA si nos dejan fuera de un festival el lunes.


Serán mamonazos han hecho el +70 desde 550 en la robasta. Tocan el nivel de 625 ahora.

No nos quejemos, para ser la última operación de la semana, y con la que estaba cayendo, demasiado.

Buen finde.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

El SP500 está apretando por arriba, orden de largos si tocamos 1182.


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

Yo me salgo ahora, a ver qué precio nos dejan.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> De traca el último minuto, todas las gacelillas SELL SELL...ahora veremos el cierre y los de USA si nos dejan fuera de un festival el lunes.



De momento, los usanos tiran up.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

Hecho, ha roto el triángulo por arriba, justo en el momento oportuno...


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> De traca el último minuto, todas las gacelillas SELL SELL...ahora veremos el cierre y los de USA si nos dejan fuera de un festival el lunes.
> 
> 
> Serán mamonazos han hecho el +70 desde 550 en la robasta. Tocan el nivel de 625 ahora.
> ...



Lo recupero que se había quedado página atrás después de editar....vaya cierre. 

Y los USA tensando la catapulta....


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Han cerrado Timofonica justo ene l máximo del día.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

Sip, los periolistos ya tienen titular.


... y además hemos ayudado a Estados Unidos. Que no lo paíce, pero semos la leshe...


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

Jajajaja, lo sabía, ********* un pico extra si te quedabas en el casino.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> El SP500 está apretando por arriba, orden de largos si tocamos 1182.



ojo al 1188


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

En el SP500 de momento pongo el límite en la apertura.... depende de la fuerza que lleve... mantendré o me retiraré hasta el lunes. No está para darle más caña...

Edito: jajaj, gracias Bertok. Sí lo voy a dejar hasta ahí y luego ya veremos...


----------



## Fran200 (12 Ago 2011)

Yo le sigo viendo recorrido..bastante más hoy. Pero no me haga mucho caso, están más puestos que yo en el SP.

Pero sería un buen golpe psicológico ver los 1.200 hoy.


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

Bueno, el IBEX lo dejan contra la resistencia, con divergencias clarísimas en 15 minutos, pero de momento sigue en el canal alcista como si nada. Más tarde actualizaré el escenario de muy corto y vemos cómo ha quedado.

Hoy ha sido un día fácil y tranquilo, creo que nadie podrá quejarse, aunque precisamente por eso hay que estar al loro. Toda la gacelada ha buscando largos, si bien es verdad que a la mínima se han salido, pero...


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> En el SP500 de momento pongo el límite en la apertura.... depende de la fuerza que lleve... mantendré o me retiraré hasta el lunes. No está para darle más caña...
> 
> Edito: jajaj, gracias Bertok. Sí lo voy a dejar hasta ahí y luego ya veremos...



ha sido tocar el 88 y le han descargado papel ....

Ha llegado a esa cota muy sobrecomprado en el intradiario.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

Sí, Fran200 tiene sentido. Y viendo la facilidad con que hemos llegado.. más aún... pero no me ha dado tiempo a quitar el límite y se ha cerrado. Para volver a entrar... toca esperar un pelín...


----------



## Depeche (12 Ago 2011)

Buen cierre


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, el IBEX lo dejan contra la resistencia, con divergencias clarísimas en 15 minutos, pero de momento sigue en el canal alcista como si nada. Más tarde actualizaré el escenario de muy corto y vemos cómo ha quedado.
> 
> Hoy ha sido un día fácil y tranquilo, creo que nadie podrá quejarse, aunque precisamente por eso hay que estar al loro. Toda la gacelada ha buscando largos, si bien es verdad que a la mínima se han salido, pero...



Las gacelas sólo pueden comer las migajas de las tendencias de los leones. Es la regla número 1 en este tinglado al menos en el cortísimo plazo.

Otra cosa es el medio plazo (Buy & Hold) donde si no compras cosas sobrevaloradas, puedes hacer una buena pasta. He aprovechado ayer para tomar un 21% de mi cartera a largo plazo (> de 6 años) y si hay que esperar más, se espera sin problema cobrando dividendos.

Nadie puede saber el mínimo exacto, pero estamos viendo cotizaciones excelentes para posiciones a medio / largo plazo. Es más que probable que se vean cotizaciones menores ..... pero a ver quién acierta con el mínimo.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ha sido tocar el 88 y le han descargado papel ....
> 
> Ha llegado a esa cota muy sobrecomprado en el intradiario.



Los indicadores técnicos en el cortísimo plazo están a reventar.


----------



## Visilleras (12 Ago 2011)

Hoy muchos se sienten así.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7tOuJ7e-HgI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2011)

BUeno pues... viernes... por la tarde... del mes de agosto... ¿sabe que le digo? Que hagan lo quieran, yo cierro el chiringito. Buen finde a todos y todas...


----------



## Misterio (12 Ago 2011)

Conociendo a los políticos, lo que tienen ellos en la cabeza es que si cae un asteroide a la Tierra y la destruye que lo último en morir sea la bolsa.


----------



## BABY (12 Ago 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Yo no suelo jugar en el intradía (aunque esta volatilidad tiene su emoción ), personalmente me voy a esperar al menos hasta Octubre D) incluso Diciembre (iré gestionando mientras va a la baja) para ir cargando.
> 
> Porque todos los indicadores macro nos dicen que vamos a entrar en recesión para finales de éste año, así que no me extrañaría que viéramos los niveles del 2009, para empezar. Y luego a esperar a los Bernankes del mundo a ver que hacen.
> 
> Además se nota que hay miedo.




En esta tanda de bajada he entrado en Arcelor a 15 Euros. Si hay más poco a poco es bueno formar una cartera mirando en el largo plazo. No he entrado con más porque mi otro banco ha tardado un día de más en llevar el dinero donde tengo el broker.


----------



## Ostrogradski (12 Ago 2011)

Maldita sea... hoy que he ido a la playa y he estado desconectado y me encuentro este festival ¬¬


----------



## Change (12 Ago 2011)

Bueno lo de hoy de circo total, entre los cortos :: que hay muchos... y el subidón del Pijibex , vamos, cuerda para unos dias, proxima parada 6700.

Ya de paso ultimas news:

iForex Sociedad Hungara SUSPENDIDA en Ejpain

iForex suspendida en Ejpain

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## tonuel (12 Ago 2011)

BABY dijo:


> En esta tanda de bajada he entrado en Arcelor a 15 Euros. Si hay más poco a poco es bueno formar una cartera mirando en el largo plazo. No he entrado con más porque mi otro banco ha tardado un día de más en llevar el dinero donde tengo el broker.





ya entrarás más abajo... no te preocupes...


----------



## loblesa (12 Ago 2011)

el lunes volverá... :


----------



## neofiz (12 Ago 2011)

¿es posible que la prohibición de cortos haya provocado el fin bajista del IBEX?


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2011)

Pts ! Pts !... amiju... amiju... quiere droga amiju... tengo de la buena... también cortos para el ibex amiju... cortos bonitos... 

teléfonos robados y cortos del ibex amiju... tengo todo...


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Aquí hay algo que huele terriblemente mal....

Desde mínimos de hoy hasta máximos, hay una diferencia de tan sólo +600 Daxies (ver círculos amarillos en el snapshot del VTS global del día).

Pero es que ahora mismo estamos en zona de máximos intradiarios, y estamos en saldo global... negativo, -800 Daxies.

Dicho de otro modo, la gente vende... y el precio sube :: La asimetría entre la oferta y la demanda es abismal.

Insisto, aquí hay algo rarito rarito.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pts ! Pts !... amiju... amiju... quiere droga amiju... tengo de la buena... también cortos para el ibex amiju... cortos bonitos...
> 
> teléfonos robados y cortos del ibex amiju... tengo todo...




paisa paisa... dame 20 plus gordos, que tengo mono paaaayo :XX:


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que huele terriblemente mal....
> 
> Desde mínimos de hoy hasta máximos, hay una diferencia de tan sólo +600 Daxies (ver círculos amarillos en el snapshot del VTS global del día).
> 
> ...



Y tanto que es abismal, si no dejan vender si antes no has comprado. El saldo solo puede ir reduciendose, lo que se va cerrando. Hay que reducir el open-int y solo se puede hacer en una dioreccion, hacia arriba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes,

a este ritmo llegamos a los 17miles de juanlu en octubre, juanlu es mi pastor nada me falta.

Como diria el sr.Tonuel peor sera la caida.

Interdin no me deja meterles cortos a santander, espero entonces que no caiga hasta los 3 euros mientras no levantes este veto.

Se dice se comenta que hay alguien que se ha puesto corto


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Veamos, esto me recuerda un poco a la jugada de de los CDS y los bonos: otra forma de obtener beneficios los bancos, suba o baje el mercado aunque las expectativas sean horribles.
> 
> Luego vienen los resultados y resulta que los GS, JP Morgan, Citi's UBS's, SocGen, etc. etc. etc. todos tienen resultados en la cuenta de trading muy positivos aunque la bolsa haya caído un 15% en total y la economía de puta pena y als expectativas sean aún peor.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, con la violencia bajista no podrán en el medio plazo.

Lo importante es que han dejado claro que ya no tienen más munición para seguir incendiando los índices al alza, salvo medidas tan rocambolescas como las actuales.

*Han ganado un poco de tiempo, tal vez semanas. Pero nada más*.


----------



## The Hellion (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tranquilo, con la violencia bajista no podrán en el medio plazo.
> 
> Lo importante es que han dejado claro que ya no tienen más munición para seguir incendiando los índices al alza, salvo medidas tan rocambolescas como las actuales.
> 
> *Han ganado un poco de tiempo, tal vez semanas. Pero nada más*.



Me tranquiliza usted, porque tengo que empezar a armar mi cartera a largo plazo (pero largo de verdad), y hasta la semana que viene no empiezo a disponer de liquidez. 

Para que se haga una idea, por el momento solo tengo un puñado de iberdrolas heredadas (que comenzaron como hidrolas, así que imagínese), y mi intención es que la inversión actúe como un DeLorean que lleve mi actual excedente de liquidez a quince - veinte años en el futuro. 

La historia de Elsa/Elso me ha dejado claro que he cometido un imperdonable error de principiante con mi nick (debería haber sido Hellen en vez de Hellion), pero espero poder contar con la comprensión de los guruses del hilo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

Me ha dado por comparar su thermalScan con el mío del Ibex y es curioso que coincidan bastante bien hasta las 16:00h, a partir de ahí, cada uno por su lado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2011)

Sr.Benditaliquidez entiendo que se trata de los contratos de futuros no?

Desde que hora a que hora va su grafico? Coindice con la del sr.Pollastre?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Benditaliquidez entiendo que se trata de los contratos de futuros no?
> 
> Desde que hora a que hora va su grafico? Coindice con la del sr.Pollastre?



El que he superpuesto es el del futuro del Ibex, de 9:00 a 17:35h, puede que la escala no coincida por unos minutos porque lo he hecho a ojo con el paint.

La verdad es que se nota que pollastre utiliza wide screen porque sus gráficos no me caben en la pantalla, siempre tengo que descargarlos y modificar las dimensiones para verlos en condiciones...

Yo utilizo todavía colisionador de electrones en formato 4:3...


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2011)

*IBEX:*







La superación de los tan repetidos 8.330 nos ha dado 300 puntos al alza. Finalmente el índice cierra en resistencias, acumulando divergencias bajistas en el gráfico de 15 minutos. Es cierto que durante la sesión de hoy se ha desarrollado un segundo hombro y se ha roto la clavicular del HCHi señalado en el gráfico, pero antes de pensar en largos primero el precio debe demostrar que quiere romper la zona y seguir hasta el objetivo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El que he superpuesto es el del futuro del Ibex, de 9:00 a 17:35h, puede que la escala no coincida por unos minutos porque lo he hecho a ojo con el paint.
> 
> La verdad es que se nota que pollastre utiliza wide screen porque sus gráficos no me caben en la pantalla, siempre tengo que descargarlos y modificar las dimensiones para verlos en condiciones...
> 
> Yo utilizo todavía colisionador de electrones en formato 4:3...



Y eso que en interdin no dejaban cortos eh, y los leoncios usan ese sbroker :XX::XX::XX:

Ahora en serio, a mi me mosquea la descorrelacion entre el daxie y el ibex, a nene no gusta.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> Y tanto que es abismal, si no dejan vender si antes no has comprado. El saldo solo puede ir reduciendose, lo que se va cerrando. Hay que reducir el open-int y solo se puede hacer en una dioreccion, hacia arriba.




Recuerde que en el Daxie no rigen las restricciones a las ventas en descubierto...


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me ha dado por comparar su thermalScan con el mío del Ibex y es curioso que coincidan bastante bien hasta las 16:00h, a partir de ahí, cada uno por su lado.




Hoyga, su gráfica está invadiendo el terreno de la mia ::


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El que he superpuesto es el del futuro del Ibex, de 9:00 a 17:35h, puede que la escala no coincida por unos minutos porque lo he hecho a ojo con el paint.
> 
> La verdad es que se nota que pollastre utiliza wide screen porque sus gráficos no me caben en la pantalla, siempre tengo que descargarlos y modificar las dimensiones para verlos en condiciones...
> 
> Yo utilizo todavía colisionador de electrones en formato 4:3...




Sí, tiene Ud. razón... está optimizado para 1920x1080 (HDTV para el caso de utilizar una TV LCD en vez de un monitor) o bien para 1920x1280 (para monitores 24'', que son los que tengo en el hexa-stand).

De todas formas se ve claro lo que comentábamos, el final de sesión del Dax ha sido tela de sospechoso.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Me tranquiliza usted, porque tengo que empezar a armar mi cartera a largo plazo (pero largo de verdad), y hasta la semana que viene no empiezo a disponer de liquidez.
> 
> Para que se haga una idea, por el momento solo tengo un puñado de iberdrolas heredadas (que comenzaron como hidrolas, así que imagínese), y mi intención es que la inversión actúe como un DeLorean que lleve mi actual excedente de liquidez a quince - veinte años en el futuro.
> 
> La historia de Elsa/Elso me ha dejado claro que he cometido un imperdonable error de principiante con mi nick (debería haber sido Hellen en vez de Hellion), pero espero poder contar con la comprensión de los guruses del hilo.



Empiece lo antes que pueda. Diferentes ráfagas en momentos distintos y siempre :

1. - Acciones capitalizadas con productos necesarios para la población.
2. - Ingresos predecibles (los del Banco Santander no lo son porque de esta crisis se saldrá con una nueva regulación financiera sí o sí. En el mejor de los casos (y el menos probable), las entidades financieras sufrirán una regulación que las deje como están. En el caso más probable, las van a meter un rejón vía provisiones o la mandanga que se inventen)).
3. - Lo más importante, que estén infravaloradas (vease la cotización media desde el año 2000).

Nunca podrá comprar su cartera de largo plazo en el mismo día y a un precio de risa (lamentablemente no es así). Es seguro que cuando compre, las acciones sigan un trecho hacia abajo. Si se respetan los 3 puntos anteriores, dará igual porque usted estará disfrutando de un dividendo muy elevado (aunque lo bajen a la mitad).

El largo plazo es complejo si se compra BBVA a 18, Timofónica a 27 o Nikkei a 32000. Si se compra a un precio bajo respecto a su media de un último plazo amplio en que haya alternado un ciclo bajista y un ciclo alcista, no tiene mucho de qué preocuparse.

Otra opción es esperar a que los índices hayan formado figura de vuelta y la tendencia alcista esté en marcha. Para esto aún falta mucho bajo mi criterio.

Yo alterno las 2 opciones, dejando la compra de un 50% de la cartera a largo plazo para el momento en que los índices se hayan dado la vuelta y tengan figuras claras de inicio de tendencia alcista.

Si me equivoco, esperaré cobrando el dividendo.

Por último, no soy gurú de nada. En caso contario no estaría aquí si no disfrutando de diversas haciendas en los lugares más recónditos :: Tan sólo intento complementar mis rentas del trabajo con "ingresos" provenientes de los mercados financieros.

Le deseo suerte en su cartera de largo plazo.

P.D: Lo anteriormente expuesto es mi visión de la jugada.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> *IBEX:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sus gráficos, impagables.

Un buen fibo y los niveles están muy claros.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

quedo corto para el lunes , veo lateral y guano a partir del 18-19 desde 
8700-8800 el objetivo final 6251  8:


----------



## burbufilia (12 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> a este ritmo llegamos a los 17miles de juanlu en octubre, juanlu es mi pastor nada me falta.
> 
> ...



El tío Ibex17000 en Intermoney lo escuché HOY A MEDIODÍA en la SER diciendo que íbamos a morir todos si no se ponía toda la carne en el asador.

Así que este rebote es el definitivo.


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quedo corto para el lunes , veo lateral y guano a partir del 18-19 desde
> 8700-8800 el objetivo final 6251  8:



todo esto por TÉCNICO,verdad? 

y el 6251 de dónde sale y por qué?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> todo esto por TÉCNICO,verdad?
> 
> y el 6251 de dónde sale y por qué?



Sale del analisis TÉCNICO 8:


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Sale del analisis TÉCNICO 8:



:Aplauso: :X


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2011)

Sr.Muertoviviente, como le aprecio a usted, quiero indicarle que el otrora loco y ahora guru celestial ha vuelto a bajar a la tierra y pronosticar lo siguiente:

Hacia el 1r objetivo alcista, el místico 10700 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

Lo del mapa ya me ha dejado del todo loco, quien lo descifre meloexplique que no entieno na'.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sale del analisis técnico 8:



:XX:

Que grande.....


----------



## The Hellion (12 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Empiece lo antes que pueda. Diferentes ráfagas en momentos distintos y siempre :
> 
> 
> *Por último, no soy gurú de nada.* En caso contario no estaría aquí si no disfrutando de diversas haciendas en los lugares más recónditos :: Tan sólo intento complementar mis rentas del trabajo con "ingresos" provenientes de los mercados financieros.
> ...



Muchísimas gracias.

Y a lo de no ser gurú, no lo será. Pero se las ha apañado usted para condensar en un puñado de líneas el mensaje que a Benjamin Graham y Jason Zweig les costó más de 800 páginas transmitir.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Muertoviviente, como le aprecio a usted, quiero indicarle que el otrora loco y ahora guru celestial ha vuelto a bajar a la tierra y pronosticar lo siguiente:
> 
> Hacia el 1r objetivo alcista, el místico 10700 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> 
> Lo del mapa ya me ha dejado del todo loco, quien lo descifre meloexplique que no entieno na'.



10700 eso es casi imposible , se lo aseguro , para empezar la bajista del triangulo simetrico esta ahora mismo en 10600 con eso le digo todo .

hagame caso el objetivo esta en 6250-6300 la semana que viene estaremos laterales cayendo primero y luego recuperando para el vencimiento mensual los 8700-8800 que seran la ultima oportunidad para coger el tren bajista , lo que seguira sera brutal , sin marikonadas de rebotitos pabajo sin freno dia sesion tras sesion hasta los 6250-6300 un saludo 8:


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2011)

el análisis TÉCNICO, sale del análisis TÉCNICO

Muer -tao te Vivien Yo Lo Sé


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

bueno cuelgo un grafico cutre , el que quiera ver que vea , tal vez haya un rebotito en 6700 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

edito el grafico es en mensual y esta el triangulo simetrico cuya rotura a provocado el


Spoiler



GUANO


 8: fijese usted chinito en la bajista que forma parte del triangulo ahora mismo ya va por los 10600 ademas la alcista pasa por 10200 aproximadamente asi que casi imposible :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ago 2011)

Usted es como un vendedor de crece pelo, tira las líneas por donde le da la gana para vender su producto


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Usted es como un vendedor de crece pelo, tira las líneas por donde le da la gana para vender su producto



bueno si un poco no lo voy a negar hay una segunda posibilidad y son los 7300 , cualquier otra posibilidad tiene muy poco fundamento , pero entonces porque el 6250 y no el 7300 o el 6700 porque este es un movimiento en dos tramos , siempre que sucede esto se produce el primer tramo , un lateral donde descansa de la sobreventa y luego un segundo tramo muy parecido en tamaño y en duracion , ademas el segundo suele ser un poco mas grande y de una duracion un poco mas corta es por eso que casi doy por descartado el 7300 y el 6700 un saludo ienso:


----------



## Seren (12 Ago 2011)

Una pregunta, ¿es cierto que la bolsa española mueve casi tanto dinero como la alemana y bastante más que la italiana? 
Lo estaba mirando en este enlace, me sorprende bastante siendo alemania la cuarta economia mundial:

https://www.cia.gov/library/publica...pain&countryCode=sp&regionCode=eur&rank=11#sp


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dentro de poco llegará un tipo de la "agenciaX" y le retirará los beneficios obtenidos con sus cortos....



menuda forma de ganar dinero , pero estos ultimos tres dias perdi parte de lo ganado , pero espero volver a la carga con el segundo round de guano


----------



## burbufilia (12 Ago 2011)

Pregunta de novato. 

Tengo en cartera TEF, IBE y SAN, por valor de 100. Si abro cortos con futuros de ibex por valor del índice subyacente 150, ¿me afecta la prohibición o se considera un corto de cobertura, dado que la correlación negativa es fuerte y evidente?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

pido disculpas por el grafico , ya e dicho que es cutre , pero cualquiera puede entrar al proreal y comprobarlo , el triangulo simetrico es de libro ahora despues del big guano ya nadie lo puede negar , que fue porque se rompio dicho triangulo y lo del 6250 prueben en el proreal constantemente es un cierre o minimo mensual , la cosa ahora sera caer desde 8700-8800


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pregunta de novato.
> 
> Tengo en cartera TEF, IBE y SAN, por valor de 100. Si abro cortos con futuros de ibex por valor del índice subyacente 150, ¿me afecta la prohibición o se considera un corto de cobertura, dado que la correlación negativa es fuerte y evidente?



Esto es lo que se ha dicho esta tarde respecto a coberturas:

Enlace


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

La verdad es que no se si te van a dejar cubrir con futuro del Ibex por esas tres, aunque seran un 20% o mas del indice.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es otra que tengo a tiro cuando esté a 1.5. Porque al final tendrá que subir, no dejan de ser personas que cuidan de personas... y eso le gusta a todo el mundo.



La madre que me parió... joder con Mapfre...


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Un 11%, ¿no te has podido meter?, yo al final nada, supongo que alguna semana reventara alguna banqueta y volveremos a lo 80xx y tal.


----------



## burbufilia (12 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> La verdad es que no se si te van a dejar cubrir con futuro del Ibex por esas tres, aunque seran un 20% o mas del indice.



No tengo el coeficiente de correlación, pero la beta de esa cartera es ligeramente superior a 1. Es decir, si yo cubro con un subyacente algo inferior, la cobertura es casi perfecta. 

Y como comprenderás, la correlación no es de -0,2, sino muy cercana a -1. Poco tiene que ver que no representen todo el índice. Si me hablaras de una cartera compuesta por ABE, TL5 y BME, pues aún...


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2011)

jajajajajaaajajaja!!!! cojonudo el gráfico, es Ud. un puto artista, un genio 



pd: Claca, haz las maletas y empieza a echar currículums... no eres rival para el nuevo Da Vinci Di Guani ::::::





muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno cuelgo un grafico cutre , el que quiera ver que vea , tal vez haya un rebotito en 6700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

Estoy sin liquidez. Lo tengo todo en ETFs, depósitos, bancolchón y TRE... Los 5.000 ociosos los metí anoche en Iberdrola, que si me quedaba enganchado me da más confianza a l/p que MAP. Y los he vendido a mediodía en +3%. Ya no he querido entrar en nada dada la subida que ya llevaba.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> No tengo el coeficiente de correlación, pero la beta de esa cartera es ligeramente superior a 1. Es decir, si yo cubro con un subyacente algo inferior, la cobertura es casi perfecta.
> 
> Y como comprenderás, la correlación no es de -0,2, sino muy cercana a -1. Poco tiene que ver que no representen todo el índice. Si me hablaras de una cartera compuesta por ABE, TL5 y BME, pues aún...



Supongo, no me he hecho las cuentas, pero no confundo % de composicion con correlacion. Ahora bien, por mucha correlacion no tengo ni idea de si te van a dejar cubrir la cartera con un corto a todo el indice. Quicir, ignoro la regla a aplicar.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Y estas son, digo yo, las consecuencias de regular en plan estado de excepcion. Dicen que no se pueden abrir mas cortos, excepto si es para tu mercadillo particular (CFDs tipicamente) o para cubrirte.

Y que quiere decir el regulador con _cubrirse_. Accion por accion supongo que si. Pero un ETF que tape al indice ¿con que lo tapo?, ¿con un corto al ETF, con un futuro?, y si tengo una cartera que, etc, etc.

Pedazo de medida bien meditada.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy sin liquidez. Lo tengo todo en ETFs, depósitos, bancolchón y TRE... Los 5.000 ociosos los metí anoche en Iberdrola, que si me quedaba enganchado me da más confianza a l/p que MAP. Y los he vendido a mediodía en +3%. Ya no he querido entrar en nada dada la subida que ya llevaba.



Habran mas ocasiones, aunque yo soy un rajado. Me metere en unas cuantas para toda la vida y arreando. A ver si revienta ya la situacion.


----------



## burbufilia (12 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy sin liquidez. Lo tengo todo en ETFs, depósitos, bancolchón y TRE... Los 5.000 ociosos los metí anoche en Iberdrola, que si me quedaba enganchado me da más confianza a l/p que MAP. Y los he vendido a mediodía en +3%. Ya no he querido entrar en nada dada la subida que ya llevaba.



Si me permites una crítica constructiva, cuando estás dispuesto a quedarte enganchado en un valor es porque confías en él a largo plazo. Porque suba mucho un día, no deberías retirarle su confianza.

Si lo que querías era sacar una tajada intradía, también tenías que haber estado dispuesto a meterte un stop y salirte. 

_Quicir_, que es importante saber a lo que vas. Si es a especular, pues con todas las consecuencias: si la especulación sale mal, a salir por patas. Y si es a largo plazo, no hacerle mucho caso a la variación en un día del valor.

De lo contrario, entras en el juego perverso de cortar beneficios y no cortar pérdidas. Y ojo, sé que cortar pérdidas cuesta demasiado, y cortar beneficios demasiado poco. Pero hay que intentar llevar una disciplina.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Ago 2011)

No tengo huevos de quedarme invertido demasiaod tiempo ni mucho menos todo un fin de semana.Cualquier rumor de mierda te destroza.Se huele el madmax.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2011)

Ostia niño, entre el matamoros y su grafico hoy me da algo, que noche.

Sr.muertoviviente, entiendo lo que usted predica y tiene cierta logica por TECNICO, pero hay que tener bemoles para colgar eso frente a las 21k lineas de codigo[que no se lo que sera eso] de la niña del sr.Pollastre.

Para los que piensen en el largo plazo, preparense y tengan a mano una foto, para cuando dentro de 20 años les saquen en el periodico, si es que hay:


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2011)

Disponiendo del capital de ghkghk yo, llegado el caso, diversificaria. Si con la miseria que meto yo voy a estar en metales, renta fija y una docena de valores, yo creo que el con mas razon.

De cara al largo plazo, se entiende. Yo de corto plazo ni idea, me resulta fascinante observar la guerra de numeros que os llevais aqui. Me daria un pasmo a las 11am o asi. A largo plazo llevo minusvalias en unas, plusvalias en otras y me la bufa grandemente.

Añado: joder, si tienes ETFs, retiro lo dicho de la diversificacion.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2011)

Bueno, bueno que polémica con las gráficas 
Cierto es que el señor Claca es un Michelangelo del AT (agradecerle de nuevo sus posts, se aprende muchisimo)., pero hay que reconocer que D. Muertovivivente acertó con el B.G. de estos días, otra cosa es que se haya aventurado en operaciones riesgosas de resultado incierto :: 

Bueno, toca un poco de Civ V, que esto de lidiar con marvadoh ejpeculadore cansa. El lunes más!

PD: Gracias a todos los que contribuís al hilo, hacéis que espabilemos las gacelas y dejemos de perder algunos loiros!

He aquí nuestro futuro....


Spoiler


----------



## The Hellion (12 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para los que piensen en el largo plazo, preparense y tengan a mano una foto, para cuando dentro de 20 años les saquen en el periodico, si es que hay:



Pero algo habrá que hacer.

Si sigo como hasta ahora, liquidez y gintonics en el Corto Maltés, sí que me voy a parecer a los de la última foto;o me mata el corralito o me mata el hígado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 10700 eso es casi imposible , se lo aseguro , para empezar la bajista del triangulo simetrico esta ahora mismo en 10600 con eso le digo todo .
> 
> hagame caso el objetivo esta en 6250-6300 la semana que viene estaremos laterales cayendo primero y luego recuperando para el vencimiento mensual los 8700-8800 que seran la ultima oportunidad para coger el tren bajista , lo que seguira sera brutal , sin marikonadas de rebotitos pabajo sin freno dia sesion tras sesion hasta los 6250-6300 un saludo 8:



Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.

Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2011)

Mire sr.The Hellion sin duda las satisfacciones que le dara la bebida, seran mayores que la bolsa, si se hace rico, se lo gastara en brebajes de 1000 euros la botella, y si pierde estara en la calle con un tetrabrick tambien bebiendo, es decir, al final bebera, asi que empiece y dejese la bolsa, :XX:.
Lo que trato de decir, es que la bolsa como tal, no existe desde el origen de los tiempos, se trata de un invento relativamente nuevo, entonces decir que al final siempre sube, bueno es algo con mucha incertidumbre sin duda.

Los consejos que el sr.Bertok le ha dado son buenos, muy buenos, pero piense que siguiendo esos mismos consejos, los japoneses aun estan perdiendo dinero, y ya van para 20 años, algunos, como tarden 20 años mas en subir las cotizaciones, igual ya ni lo cuentan, ahora preguntense que haria ese japones si supiera lo que le ha ocurrido?


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si me permites una crítica constructiva, cuando estás dispuesto a quedarte enganchado en un valor es porque confías en él a largo plazo. Porque suba mucho un día, no deberías retirarle su confianza.
> 
> Si lo que querías era sacar una tajada intradía, también tenías que haber estado dispuesto a meterte un stop y salirte.
> 
> ...




Por supuesto que te lo permito. El caso es que en un principio iba para el largo plazo, pero ayer al irme a dormir pensé que yéndome la semana que viene 10 días de vacaciones y sin acceder a internet, prefería no estar en el mercado. Así que esta mañana he situado los stops, y me ha saltado el profit. 

Vamos, que he cambiado de medio o largo a corto por no poder ver la bolsa en casi dos semanas. Si hubiera podido seguirlo, no hubiera cortado beneficios.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



 me a alegrado la noche :XX:


----------



## burbufilia (13 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mire sr.The Hellion sin duda las satisfacciones que le dara la bebida, seran mayores que la bolsa, si se hace rico, se lo gastara en brebajes de 1000 euros la botella, y si pierde estara en la calle con un tetrabrick tambien bebiendo, es decir, al final bebera, asi que empiece y dejese la bolsa, :XX:.
> Lo que trato de decir, es que la bolsa como tal, no existe desde el origen de los tiempos, se trata de un invento relativamente nuevo, entonces decir que al final siempre sube, bueno es algo con mucha incertidumbre sin duda.
> 
> Los consejos que el sr.Bertok le ha dado son buenos, muy buenos, pero piense que siguiendo esos mismos consejos, los japoneses aun estan perdiendo dinero, y ya van para 20 años, algunos, como tarden 20 años mas en subir las cotizaciones, igual ya ni lo cuentan, ahora preguntense que haria ese japones si supiera lo que le ha ocurrido?



Chinito, más de uno de los que estamos aquí somos unos paquetes en esto, pero nadie de los que estamos aquí somos tan cazurros de entrar en un Nikkei del 90. Si lo del 2000 era un burbujazo que se veía a un palmo de narices sólo con ver el informativo de Matías Prats, ni me imagino la histeria colectiva del Japón 90. Entrar a estos niveles nos puede dejar pillados 5 años si estamos en una Nikkeiada que nos lleve a crisis sistémica. Pero nada más grave que eso. 

Para el que va muy a largo, que el infierno esté sólo un 25% más abajo que ahora, no debería ser motivo de pánico. Máxime cuando los suelos son puntuales y los inicios de recuperación rápidos.


----------



## 2plx2 (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



Yo sólo soy un simple lurker, pero esto es realmente divertido. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



jajajajajajaja :XX:


----------



## tarrito (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



joder! qué bueno!!! GRACIAS!!!!! :XX: :Aplauso:


----------



## toriello (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!




Espectacular!! XDDD No tengo ni idea de bolsa pero me he reido mucho. 

Gracias


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Prefiero el dividendo cero, al riesgo infinito.



Y hay compañías que aplican a "pies juntillas" esta política... y no les va nada mal... ni a sus accionistas, claro...

Edito: jajaja.... no lo había visto, pero me habéis picado y... ta mañana!


----------



## Nico (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez... te puse un Thanks pero, esto merece ovación, rabo y dos orejas mínimo !

Excelente !! (me has sacado risas a granel). No quiero ni pensar en cómo se va a reir Mulder, Pollastre, Fran200, Claca y el resto de los citados.

Muy, pero muy bueno.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ago 2011)

Sólo puedo ver los primeros 6 segundos y se me corta. ¿Alguien más?


----------



## Diegales (13 Ago 2011)

Yo veo el video entero. Buenisimo. 
No se lo pierdan


----------



## Fran200 (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



:XX::XX::XX:

Lo que hay que aguantar en este foro no tiene nombre. ::::

Por cierto yo sigo con mis objetivos alcistas, pese a la rotura por abajo (tanto anal como de niveles)

Pero viendo el gráfico me ha entrado como un cosquilleo estomacal y una voz en mi interior "Y si este con el PRT, cuatro líneas y un 6250 nos adelanta un guanazo de 2000 puntos?, luego se me queda una cara tonto y los objetivos por arriba pintados en un cartón colgados en la espalda"::::

Desde luego habrá un movimiento fuerte, por varios motivos. Anuncio del Cavalliere, Sarko y el nuestro que saltará con un nuevo plan de austeridad (a no ser que se le haya ido la pinza de paseo y nos suelte que el resto son un desastre en su gestión y aquí no hay nada que hacer> entonces es que muertoviviente vive en las Marismas de Doñana y le ha chivado el presi que a él se la sudan los mercados).
Otro indicador es Luis: Si el tío dijo no sera mañana, ni pasado ni al otro...pues ha sido el siguiente cuando ha rebotado y ha dicho que estaban cargando cartera los fondos... Ya veremos por donde salen, seguiremos jugándonos el parné con los nivelillos que nos dejen ver los leoncios.:´´(


----------



## Claca (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



Joder, qué risas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: que bueno DON BENDITALIQUIDEZ.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

Una cosa esta clara, o el sr.Muertoviviente es un leoncio de aupa, y nos escribe su secretaria a dictado de el, o es una gacela loca con


----------



## Urederra (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



Muy bueno.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



:XX::XX::XX:

Se merece 1000 thanks.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mire sr.The Hellion sin duda las satisfacciones que le dara la bebida, seran mayores que la bolsa, si se hace rico, se lo gastara en brebajes de 1000 euros la botella, y si pierde estara en la calle con un tetrabrick tambien bebiendo, es decir, al final bebera, asi que empiece y dejese la bolsa, :XX:.
> Lo que trato de decir, es que la bolsa como tal, no existe desde el origen de los tiempos, se trata de un invento relativamente nuevo, entonces decir que al final siempre sube, bueno es algo con mucha incertidumbre sin duda.
> 
> Los consejos que el sr.Bertok le ha dado son buenos, muy buenos, pero piense que siguiendo esos mismos consejos, los japoneses aun estan perdiendo dinero, y ya van para 20 años, algunos, como tarden 20 años mas en subir las cotizaciones, igual ya ni lo cuentan, ahora preguntense que haria ese japones si supiera lo que le ha ocurrido?



Intentaba explicar cuales son los criterios que entiendo indispensables para seleccionar valores para una cartera a largo plazo (el punto de salida o venta de la cartera lo marcará un giro mayor del mercado o de la acción concreto). Es obvio (aunque no con 100% de certidumbre) que si pillas la acción muy lejos del máximo, las probabilidades de que el peóximo ciclo alcista supere tu punto de entrada son altas.

Lo del nikkei es totalmente cierto, pero el punto de vista es muy diferente ante el caso de 2 inversores que pillaran a 39000 o a 12000.

Ese es el riesgo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



Las lágrimas que me caían de la risa me impedían ver el siguiente subtítulo, he tenido que verlo dos veces :XX: :XX: :XX:

Considere mi thanks con un apalancamiento 1000:1 :Aplauso:


----------



## Esta casa es una ruina (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



Jajajajaja, muy bueno.


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



Que Jrande hamijo !!!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



Que jartá de reir, no lo iba a mirar porque me tardaba en cargar, pero me ha picado la curiosidad con vuestros comentarios y veo que ha valido la pena. Ya casi ni me acuerdo de la cagada de entrada que hice en SAN. Fue entrar y desplomarse la bolsa.

BL, eres un artista.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno cuelgo un grafico cutre , el que quiera ver que vea , tal vez haya un rebotito en 6700
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por este gráfico acaba ud. de ganarse el nombramiento de excelentísimo, ilustrísimo y grandísimo caballero del *análisis técnico testicular* del hilo del HVEI35 :XX:


----------



## Nico (13 Ago 2011)

Y es cierto !! Zulomán nunca entregó los algoritmos del TT !!

Eso si, se dice SELL, SELL, SELL... o lo de SHELL, SHELL, SHELL era por la acción ? 

===

*NOTA:*

Aviso que es MUY LENTO para cargar y por eso a unos cuantos nos ha demorado un poco la cosa pero, si tienen paciencia de que se cargue primero y lo ven luego está mortal ! ))


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Intentaba explicar cuales son los criterios que entiendo indispensables para seleccionar valores para una cartera a largo plazo (el punto de salida o venta de la cartera lo marcará un giro mayor del mercado o de la acción concreto). Es obvio (aunque no con 100% de certidumbre) que si pillas la acción muy lejos del máximo, las probabilidades de que el peóximo ciclo alcista supere tu punto de entrada son altas.
> 
> Lo del nikkei es totalmente cierto, pero el punto de vista es muy diferente ante el caso de 2 inversores que pillaran a 39000 o a 12000.
> 
> Ese es el riesgo.



Si, si estoy de acuerdo con usted en lo que escribio, solo digo que el ibex ahora me recuerda mucho al nikkei en 2002-2003, alli tambien habia mucha gente analizando que los minimos ya se habian visto, que a largo plazo la probabilidad de ganar dinero era muy alta, y siguen esperando hasta el dia de hoy sus plusvalias, y ya no le cuento de empresas que ya no estan.

Lo unico que trato de decir, quizas de contrapunto, es que, que la bolsa dentro de 10 años estara mucho mas arriba de lo que esta ahora, carece de fundamento.

Todo lo que sube baja, pero no todo lo que baja sube. Que algo subira si, pero quien le dice a usted, que dentro de 5 meses el banco de santander no quiebra, o a repsol la trocean y la venden, o....estos dias son el ejemplo perfecto, TEPCO la E.on de Asia.

No quiero influir en nadie, solo opino que poner la mayoria de tus ahorros en la bolsa para el largo plazo, en estos momentos me parece de gran temeridad, porque no hay que ir contra tendencia. Cuando esto gire, si gira, ya podran ustedes entrar y comprar, la avaricia del primer yen aun se le atraganta a mucha gente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

Compre como ya indique aqui santanderes en los 7 euros creyendo la tendencia que hemos podido ver en multidud de ocasiones en los graficos del sr.Claca, a 6,7 sali, porque aquello ya no me gustaba, y 5 dias mas tarde tenia la accon a 5,7 momento que volvi a entrar, por aquello de la sobreventa, pero con mas miedo que siete viejas, situo un sp, porque entiendo y sospecho que las vere aun si cabe todavia mas abajo. En caso contrario, si estos 5,7 son minimos, ya tendre tiempo de entrar, cuenta la leyena que un dia estuvo a mas de 15, miren si tengo euros que ganar.

Una cosa que tengo muy clara, es que la calma es crucial, y nunca dejarse llevar ni por el miedo ni por la euforia, y yo ahora veo euforia en ustedes cuando dicen que estos son minimos, mira que baratas estan las acciones, si caen caeran solo un 20% mas y luego subiran, a largo plazo esta muy bien....Yo no me fio, les dejo a ustedes que ganen los primeros euros.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2011)

estamos descontando la recesion y las consecuencias de estas , al no existir esperanza de crecimiento que era lo que sostenia a los bancos y naciones moribundas estas terminaran finalmente en el hoyo .

yo lo que veo en el corto plazo es un segundo tramo bajista y luego un lateral bajista , para cuando finalmente quiebren un par de bancos gordos y algunas naciones cerdas irnos al hoyo 8:


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si, si estoy de acuerdo con usted en lo que escribio, solo digo que el ibex ahora me recuerda mucho al nikkei en 2002-2003, alli tambien habia mucha gente analizando que los minimos ya se habian visto, que a largo plazo la probabilidad de ganar dinero era muy alta, y siguen esperando hasta el dia de hoy sus plusvalias, y ya no le cuento de empresas que ya no estan.
> 
> Lo unico que trato de decir, quizas de contrapunto, es que, que la bolsa dentro de 10 años estara mucho mas arriba de lo que esta ahora, carece de fundamento.
> 
> ...



Ojalá hubiera comprado yo el nikkei en 2002-2003 (no he analizado la variación de la divisa y me imagino que se ha equivocado al elegir esos años). En este caso, la inversión hubiera dado muchas oportunidades de cancelarla con cuantiosas plusvas, ¿sabe por qué? porque se compró a un precio muy,muy alejado de su media de los últimos años.

Las carteras a largo plazo suelen ser malas inversiones porque se suelen hacer bajo el influjo de los titulares de los mass media tras una prolongada tendencia alcista. Ahí es donde se capta a la masa que automáticamente hacen el cuento de la lechera.

Es muy distinto hacerlo cuando las cotizaciones (de empresas decentes) son muy bajas.

Respecto a las acciones que indica, el Banco Santander precisamente no es una acción con ingresos predecibles (¿cambio regulatorio futuro?), Repsol puede ser interesante pero no forma parte de mi target en ningún escenario, TEPCO una mala inversión sin lugar a dudas por el efecto de los acontecimientos ocurridos en Japón.

En ningún caso pretendo ser el apóstol de las carteras a largo plazo. Con los posts anteriores pretendía mostrar mi criterio a la hora de formar dicha cartera y que pensaba que era el momento para comenzar a formarla poco a poco (un 20% como mucho y *con una beta baja*). El resto de balas (*con betas mayores*), en futuros momentos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

Completamente de acuerdo.
Respecto al nikkei, me referia al ghkghk japones, que compro su cartera de largo plazo en esos años y a dia de hoy pierde dinero, todo y que la bolsa cotizaba por debajo del 50% de maximos. Y pierde dinero por mucho que el yen se revalorice, porque sigue pagando sus impuestos en yenes, sus deudas se denomina en yenes y recibe su salario en yenes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

Sr.Muertoviviente, pase y vea a como cotizan los bonos de paises como Grecia, Irlanda, Portugal, en el mercado secundario, las quiebras ya estan latentes, ahora se dilucida si la SOCIALIZACION de perdidas llega o no, pero quiebras tie kaber. 

Y escriba usted si puede con mejor ortografia. Y no se tome a mal los chascarrillos sobre sus graficos, aqui estamos de broma.


----------



## Change (13 Ago 2011)

benditaliquidez UN 10 :Aplauso:

Lo del nikeei es un escenario totalmente atípico, hay que darles de comer aparte, ellos siempre van a su bola y así han terminado y lo que les queda ::

Para mi y solo es mi opinion (creo que la de muchos) el Pijibex siempre a estado mas arriba de lo que debe y donde deberia estar cuando las cosas estan en su sitio y no hay desmadres economicos es en la media de los 8000, 1000 arriba 1000 abajo, estos desfases de 15 miles son de risa y asi nos ven desde fuera, como manipuladores ineptos que encima dejan que subamos para forrarse y cuando quieren nos ponen en nuestro sitio, PATETICO.

Yo con el largo, largo plazo contemplaria siempre maximos estables de 9000 todo lo que sea esperar comprar ahora para invertir a largo pensando que somos la SUPERMEGABOLSA de 15MILES es correr el riesgo de encontranos con una situacion Nikkeniana, osea, cuando toque retirar esperando tus plusvaluas vuelvas a estar en los 8000.::

Para un ejemplo practico darle un vistazo al historico del Dow desde el 2000 y vereis su comportamiento.:fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me ha dado por comparar su thermalScan con el mío del Ibex y es curioso que coincidan bastante bien hasta las 16:00h, a partir de ahí, cada uno por su lado.



disculpen mi ignorancia, creo q entiendo los graficos pero una pregunta me queda en el aire

por lo visto en la imagen en el ultimo tramo de sesion hemos subido pese a q habia mas ventas q compras??????? es asi? (en el grafico de BL es todo normal, pero en el de pollastre del DAX no.....)

gracias 8:

por cierto, el video de hitler BUENISIMO


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2011)

Change dijo:


> benditaliquidez UN 10 :Aplauso:
> 
> Lo del nikeei es un escenario totalmente atípico, hay que darles de comer aparte, ellos siempre van a su bola y así han terminado y lo que les queda ::
> 
> ...



Conozco a uno que tiene +400K€ en bbva a 16 leuros la acción pensando que en el largo plazo las vendería por encima de 40 leuros :8:


----------



## Change (13 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Conozco a uno que tiene +400K€ en bbva a 16 leuros la acción pensando que en el largo plazo las vendería por encima de 40 leuros :8:



Ja,ja, tienes razón, la lastima es que hay mucha, mucha gente pilladísima que está en esta situación por dejarse llevar o dejarse aconsejar por anali....s chachipirulis vendiendo humo humo y mas humo.::


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo.
> Respecto al nikkei, me referia al ghkghk japones, que compro su cartera de largo plazo en esos años y a dia de hoy pierde dinero, todo y que la bolsa cotizaba por debajo del 50% de maximos. Y pierde dinero por mucho que el yen se revalorice, porque sigue pagando sus impuestos en yenes, sus deudas se denomina en yenes y recibe su salario en yenes.



Vaya tela... Mi nombre ya "define" a un tipo de "inversor"...

Hoyga, que yo compre en los 10miles, no en los gloriosos 15.000!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (13 Ago 2011)

Por "inducción forera" he pinchado en el link del vídeo... y en buena hora, porque me iba a pasar inadvertida una obra de arte :XX::XX:

Impagable el momento "La city ? YO VOY a bombardear la city !!! " jajajaajajajaaa !!!

en fin, qué decir, esto merece y clama venganza... algo se me ocurrirá, y más estando en fin de semana ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

Precisamente he puesto su nombre, porque sabe tomarse las cosas con humor, digamelo y lo edito, sin mas.

Que mas quisiera yo de disponer de 1/4 de millon para invertir en bolsa, pero si que le he apreciado cierta impaciencia, que es la que queria señalar que les paso a muchos en el nikkei. Igual nuestros 10miles son los 25miles del nikkei, le quiero decir.

Ya que estamos, ha mirado usted hacia Siemens, RWE, Daimler, BASF, Yara int, PGS... en definitiva mucho mejor que las tipicas santanderes, bbva, iberdrolas y telefonicas. Puestos a tomar una cartera, busquen empresas serias de verdad.

Por este orden: Alemania, Suiza, Noruega, y ya si confian en el dolar, para que no les dejen KO, Industry Center Performance information for over 210 industries - Yahoo! Finance eliga el sector.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por "inducción forera" he pinchado en el link del vídeo... y en buena hora, porque me iba a pasar inadvertida una obra de arte :XX::XX:
> 
> Impagable el momento "La city ? YO VOY a bombardear la city !!! " jajajaajajajaaa !!!
> 
> en fin, qué decir, esto merece y clama venganza... algo se me ocurrirá, y más estando en fin de semana ::::::



Le tomamos la palabra y esperamos su respuesta :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Precisamente he puesto su nombre, porque sabe tomarse las cosas con humor, digamelo y lo edito, sin mas.
> 
> Que mas quisiera yo de disponer de 1/4 de millon para invertir en bolsa, pero si que le he apreciado cierta impaciencia, que es la que queria señalar que les paso a muchos en el nikkei. Igual nuestros 10miles son los 25miles del nikkei, le quiero decir.
> 
> ...



No me puede molestar menos, no se preocupe. Mi mensaje ha sido en tono completamente jocoso!

Saludos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



que bueno :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## The Hellion (13 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya tela...* Mi nombre ya "define" a un tipo de "inversor"...*
> 
> Hoyga, que yo compre en los 10miles, no en los gloriosos 15.000!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Hay que joderse, vaya cuadrilla están hechos ustedes. 

Al leerlo esta mañana he pensado que _usted_ había elegido su nick basándose en algún tipo de fenómeno de inversión japonés llamado ghkghk.

Tal vez el fenómeno al que se refería el sr. chinito pueda ser mejor denominado como The Hellion japonés. Efectivamente, mis acciones heredadas fueron compradas en 1974, el año en que las hidrolas comenzaron una excursión bajista y no volvieron a recuperar el nivel original, si la gráfica que he visto no mentía, hasta el año 98. Así que tengo perfectamente asumido que el siempresuben es relativo. 

Por otra parte, tengo un fondo de renta fija (un resto de mi negociación hipotecaria) que en quince años ha tenido un rendimiento global tendente a 0, (básicamente, parece que el dinero depositado sigue ahí, pero no ha crecido ni un céntimo). 

Así que, ahora que lo pienso, tal vez soy el ángel exterminador de las cotizaciones y las rentabilidades. Procuraré advertirles de mis inversiones, para que puedan huir despavoridos.


----------



## aksarben (13 Ago 2011)

Osti, qué bueno el video xD

Lo mejor, el momento en que Kuji trata de calmar a Pecata


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!




Impresionante,menudo momento de inspiracion ) ME CAGO EN MI PUTA NIÑA!!! y todos :´´´( 

:XX:


----------



## Orangecoop (13 Ago 2011)

¿Alguna recomendación para estudiar a fondo sobre trading que valga la pena? Internet está lleno de vendehumos, coaching y sus muertos.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Osti, qué bueno el video xD
> 
> Lo mejor, el momento en que Kuji trata de calmar a Pecata



Esa junto a la de "hasta RafaXL se ha puesto largo" es lo mejor de lo mejor del vídeo x)


----------



## Mulder (13 Ago 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> ¿Alguna recomendación para estudiar a fondo sobre trading que valga la pena? Internet está lleno de vendehumos, coaching y sus muertos.



En una palabra: papertrading

Aunque también existe hay otro método más efectivo todavía se llama: suerte del principiante en real y posterior ruina 

Son los métodos que se han demostrado más efectivos para acabar ganando al mercado, no hay web ni libro que pueda superar eso.


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2011)

Como últimamente me veo poco "apocalíptico", con tendencias a posiciones largas y tal... supongo que el efecto de este foro se me está pasando y estoy aprovechando el finde para "reeducarme" a través de otros recursos que voy encontrando por ahí.

A ver que os parecen las proyecciones de esta gráfica para el SP500. 








Edito: Perdón, ahora lo arreglo...

Ya tá.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

SP500 en 600 :baba::baba: me gusta.

El señor DON BENDITALIQUIDEZ tiene que hacer otro cuando se cumpla la profecia de alguno de los dos, porque ahora que cada uno apunta como los ojos del dioni, acertar tienen que acertar uno por lo menos, y ese sera nombrado sumo sacerdto de HVEI35.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ago 2011)

Voy etilico y me llama Sacyr para unos largos :-$

Buen finde!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!




Simplemente exquisito :Aplauso:


----------



## Ostrogradski (13 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Voy etilico y me llama Sacyr para unos largos :-$
> 
> Buen finde!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



La verdad es que a mi también, le veo más margen de subida en caso de que siga el rebote.
Aunque si todos los gurús del hilo hablan de SAN para el rebote algún motivo tendrán. A ver si me lo aclaran.

PD: Y yo no voy etílico todavía :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2011)

Vaya he soñado con un mensaje de Caos o a calopez esto cada vez le va peor.

Al señor Jeremy Grantham le leo con mucha atencion cuando atizaba al señor Bernanke por unas declaraciones de este ultimo sobre el precio de las casas en EEUU.

Pongo el enlace:
Jeremy Grantham: “The S&P Is Worth No More Than 950″ – What to Buy? | AdvisorAnalyst Views


----------



## necho (13 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, los gurús no se ponen de acuerdo.
> 
> Hitler35, de Aaaaa | Hitler Creator!



Jo jo jo. Que panzá de reir con el video. Y lo de "la licencia de Excel" todo un puntazo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## rosonero (13 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estamos descontando la recesion y las consecuencias de estas , al no existir esperanza de crecimiento que era lo que sostenia a los bancos y naciones moribundas estas terminaran finalmente en el hoyo .
> 
> yo lo que veo en el corto plazo es un segundo tramo bajista y luego un lateral bajista , para cuando finalmente quiebren un par de bancos gordos y algunas naciones cerdas irnos al hoyo 8:





atman dijo:


> Como últimamente meo veo como "apocalíptico", con tendencias a posiciones largas y tal... supongo que el efecto de este foro se me está pasando y estoy aprovechando el finde para "reeducarme" a través de otros recursos que voy encontrando por ahí.
> 
> A ver que os parecen las proyecciones de esta gráfica para el SP500.
> 
> ...




A mi no me engaña, los dos dicen lo mismo, es muertoviviente que ha hecho un curso acelerado de A.T. y ya se atreve con el SP o uno de sus discípulos predicando el guano entre los usanos.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2011)

Ya será al revés, que Shanky es un ex-Merryll que va por libre y es madmaxista de la mejor calidad... de los que guardan semillas, armas, agua y filtros, comida deshidratada, etc...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Ago 2011)

Ostrogradski dijo:


> La verdad es que a mi también, le veo más margen de subida en caso de que siga el rebote.
> Aunque si todos los gurús del hilo hablan de SAN para el rebote algún motivo tendrán. A ver si me lo aclaran.
> 
> PD: Y yo no voy etílico todavía :XX:




La verdad es que no hablaba muy en serio con Sacyr... era casi una broma yendo de fiesta (de la que llego ahora). Aunque me da que es un par o impar. Se puede ganar mucho dinero, o perderlo todo. Porque me da que la empresa no llega al 2013...


----------



## Lastrade (14 Ago 2011)

Una pregunta mu tonta...
¿Mañana abre la bolsa española? Supongo que la del resto de países sí.


----------



## rosonero (14 Ago 2011)

CALENDARIO BURSTIL 2011


----------



## Lastrade (14 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> CALENDARIO BURSTIL 2011



OK. Muchas gracias...
Hostia, pues sí que abre. Mañana ración de guano.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Ago 2011)

Lastrade dijo:


> OK. Muchas gracias...
> Hostia, pues sí que abre. Mañana ración de guano.



todo puede ser, pero prohibiendo los cortos, lo probable es q subamos ...... 

si fallo, a eso de las 17:30 de mañana, paso a por mi owned ::


----------



## burbufilia (14 Ago 2011)

La prohibición de cortos podría servir para que no salten los stops de los fondos peces gordos y en el guano no haya efecto bola de nieve. 

Se supone que esta semana será menos volátil al haber un mercado más cautivo con el baneo de cortos pa especulá'. 

Pero nada es gratis: más jodida será la caída. Ahora mismo no quiero entrar largo. Si sube el índice, subirá mi cartera y paso de complicarme. Pero si baja, me gustaría cubrirme e ir reduciendo minusvalías. 

Así que si estuviéramos en resistencias, justo en el levantamiento del baneo, deberíamos ir cortos de cabeza, ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (14 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> La prohibición de cortos podría servir para que no salten los stops de los fondos peces gordos y en el guano no haya efecto bola de nieve.
> 
> Se supone que esta semana será menos volátil al haber un mercado más cautivo con el baneo de cortos pa especulá'.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que esta semana volveremos a bajar tras un lunes con gap alcista, las razones son las siguientes:

- Para modelar una cartera de valores se usan los cortos como cobertura, si los cortos no están permitidos (y no está nada claro si están permitidos para coberturas, porque han hecho el baneo rápido y mal) no hay forma de modelar una cartera, precisamente ahora que estamos en mínimos a alguien se le podría haber ocurrido empezar a modelar una cartera de largo plazo pero como no tiene forma de protegerse de más caídas lo deja estar, es decir, no habrán nuevas entradas de dinero al mercado europeo.

- Inseguridad jurídica, medidas como estas hechas a salto de mata, sin meditarlas lo más mínimo, sin avisar ni nada de nada y encima con la amenaza de prolongar el tiempo de baneo hará que tanto fondos como particulares no se atrevan a entrar al mercado ¿y si mañana nos salen con otra estupidez similar como cerrar los mercados durante una semana y encima lo hacen de repente?

No, así no se hacen las cosas y los políticos van a ver como les sale el tiro por la culata con prohibiciones tomadas de forma tan irracional como estúpida.

Por eso la bolsa de USA acabó cayendo tanto cuando se prohibieron los cortos en su día y ahora se cuidan muy mucho de volver a prohibirlos.


----------



## pollastre (14 Ago 2011)

¿Angel exterminador? Pero si dice que su fondo le renta quasi-cero... es decir, que no pierde Ud. dinero al menos. Con eso, ya está batiendo al mercado y a muchos otros traders, fíjese ::



The Hellion dijo:


> Hay que joderse, vaya cuadrilla están hechos ustedes.
> 
> Al leerlo esta mañana he pensado que _usted_ había elegido su nick basándose en algún tipo de fenómeno de inversión japonés llamado ghkghk.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que esta semana volveremos a bajar tras un lunes con gap alcista, las razones son las siguientes:
> 
> - Para modelar una cartera de valores se usan los cortos como cobertura, si los cortos no están permitidos (y no está nada claro si están permitidos para coberturas, porque han hecho el baneo rápido y mal) no hay forma de modelar una cartera, precisamente ahora que estamos en mínimos a alguien se le podría haber ocurrido empezar a modelar una cartera de largo plazo pero como no tiene forma de protegerse de más caídas lo deja estar, es decir, no habrán nuevas entradas de dinero al mercado europeo.
> 
> ...



Al hilo del comentario de Mulder, mirad que situación más interesante se encuentra Timofónica en la apertura de mañana lunes (en los 14,4 confluyen el primer fibo, la DT Bajista de corto plazo y ese nivel por sí es una resistencia en el muy corto plazo). Para mi gusto, el estocástico está demasiado arriba.


----------



## burbufilia (14 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que esta semana volveremos a bajar tras un lunes con gap alcista, las razones son las siguientes:
> 
> - Para modelar una cartera de valores se usan los cortos como cobertura, si los cortos no están permitidos (y no está nada claro si están permitidos para coberturas, porque han hecho el baneo rápido y mal) no hay forma de modelar una cartera, precisamente ahora que estamos en mínimos a alguien se le podría haber ocurrido empezar a modelar una cartera de largo plazo pero como no tiene forma de protegerse de más caídas lo deja estar, es decir, no habrán nuevas entradas de dinero al mercado europeo.
> 
> ...



Lo que parece bastante probable es que habrá sangre. Aunque sigo sin tener claro que la haya en los días iniciales del baneo. 

Basta con saber si hay más dinero en cortos para la cobertura que para la especulación. Yo no lo sé; si lo sabéis vosotros, pues una cosita que he aprendido hoy.  

Si los cortos de cobertura son minoría, entonces el comportamiento debería ser alcista


----------



## carloszorro (14 Ago 2011)

Si no se pueden usar cortos muchos inversores van a deshacerse de sus carteras de forma masiva.

Cuidadín con el Ibex.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Angel exterminador? Pero si dice que su fondo le renta quasi-cero... es decir, que no pierde Ud. dinero al menos. Con eso, ya está batiendo al mercado y a muchos otros traders, fíjese ::




ya veo q me tiene siempre presente ::


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si no se pueden usar cortos muchos inversores van a deshacerse de sus carteras de forma masiva.
> 
> Cuidadín con el Ibex.



Coincido con Mulder, hemos visto un rebote en el Chulibex por encima del 10% en muy poco tiempo y lo de los cortos es una chapuza.

Tengo la duda de si las informaciones del nuevo sistema de gobernanza que van a anunciar la Merkel & Sarkozy podrían alargar un poco más el rebote.

En cualquier caso, creo que en el muy corto plazo queda poco recorrido.

El lunes en apertura pulo la última posición que pillé el jueves (timofónicas).

Mulder, dios le oiga con ese gap al alza ::


----------



## carloszorro (14 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Coincido con Mulder, hemos visto un rebote en el Chulibex por encima del 10% en muy poco tiempo y lo de los cortos es una chapuza.
> 
> Tengo la duda de si las informaciones del nuevo sistema de gobernanza que van a anunciar la Merkel & Sarkozy podrían alargar un poco más el rebote.
> 
> ...



¿Es por 15 días la prohibición? Porque en caso de alargarse el tema si yo fuese inversor a largo plazo vendería todo y me buscaría mercados no intervenidos.

Esto ya es el colmo de las chapuzas.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2011)

La tendencia es bajista, habemus visto rebote y toca lo que toca (espero que con menor tendencia por el bien de todos).

Hace años que no veo caidas "tranquilas" (son las que más daño hacen).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2011)

Bunenas tardes,

vaya por dios, ahora que todos los maestros del hilo piensan en la tendencia bajista, no se puedo uno poner corto, espero que avisen cuando sea la tendencia alcista, para sacar unos eurillos.

Y yo me pregunto, si no puede ser que la tendencia que marque tanto el daxie como usa, sera la que nos guie en las proximas semanas? 

Y como se tomaran las medidas del proximo viernes? Que yo como quiten alcaldias me pongo largo hasta en sacyr, :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2011)

Publireportaje en el telediario de la 1 para invitar a la gente a invertir en bolsa, que esta mu'barata hoyga....Madre mia, ahora si que si, viene EL GUANO.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Publireportaje en el telediario de la 1 para invitar a la gente a invertir en bolsa, que esta mu'barata hoyga....Madre mia, ahora si que si, viene EL GUANO.




He pensado lo mismo. ¡Patrocinado por BME por lo menos!

Me ha hecho mucha gracia el "pequeño inversor" sabiondo ese argumentando que a l/p no se puede perder. Vaya especimen.


----------



## burbufilia (14 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Publireportaje en el telediario de la 1 para invitar a la gente a invertir en bolsa, que esta mu'barata hoyga....Madre mia, ahora si que si, viene EL GUANO.



Hombre, en el crack del 87, Felipe González decía el muy HdeP: "si yo tuviera dinero, invertiría en Bolsa".

Y si no recuerdo mal, del guano del 87 se salió muy pronto


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bunenas tardes,
> 
> vaya por dios, ahora que todos los maestros del hilo piensan en la tendencia bajista, no se puedo uno poner corto, espero que avisen cuando sea la tendencia alcista, para sacar unos eurillos.
> 
> ...



Las medidas que se van a ir publicando esta semana garantizan volatilidad a raudales.

Simepre me fío del SP y en este caso tengo demasiada diferencia entre el potencial alcista del SP a corto plazo y el del Chulibex a corto plazo. En el mejor de los casos el chulibex se nos podría ir al entono del 9200 (lo veo poco probable pero vaya usted a saber ...., *teniendo en cuenta que mañana podremos andar los 87XX, no sé si merece la pena andar buscando los últimos puntos después de 1000 puntos de subida ::*).

Que sigan las maquinitas haciendo su juego ..... ya vendrán mejores momentos.

Lo anterior es inversión a muy corto plazo, a medio plazo la película es distinta.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> He pensado lo mismo. ¡Patrocinado por BME por lo menos!
> 
> Me ha hecho mucha gracia el "pequeño inversor" sabiondo ese argumentando que a l/p no se puede perder. Vaya especimen.



En los niveles actuales no va tan descaminado. Otra cosa es que ese especimen diga lo mismo a niveles del 2006.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2011)

La leche anda que este es igual que la señora Salgado, menudas perlacas, atizando y bien.

Interview With German Finance Minister Schäuble: 'The US Has Lived on Borrowed Money for Too Long' - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## Claca (14 Ago 2011)

El rebote que esperaba en el muy corto plazo ya se está dando. Aún así, a falta de ver cómo reacciona el precio en las próximas resistencias, de momento tiene toda la pinta de que el movimiento bajista no ha finalizado. Veamos cómo están los tres mosqueteros en el largo plazo y si podrían encajar algo más de dolor:


*BBVA:*







*SAN:*







Los niveles en los bancos, clarísimos. En el caso del SAN, se aprecia mejor en semanal.

*TEF:*







Mirad las divergencias... Ya sabéis que pienso que a largo puede dar un susto importante. El sector de la telefonía ha encontrado un duro enemigo en el internet y sus tarifas planas. Se acabaron los sms, ahora la moda está en el whatsapp y similares, por no decir que se están desarrollando aplicaciones tipo skype para móviles. Está claro que los ingresos pasados no van a volver - afortunadamente para nuestros bolsillos-. ¿Estaría descontado el gráfico esta situación?

Por cierto, mirando el medio plazo, interesante lo que puede estar intentando BANKINTER:







Y una de muy corto plazo, GAS:







A pesar del hostión del IBEX, GAS ha aguntado el tipo bastante bien. En el rebote, es de los que ha efectuado un giro más claro y limpio, pero no se puede ignorar que el mercado está como está, así que si la tenemos en verde, puede ser momento de largarla y sacarnos unos cuartos. La resistencia más importante son los 13,94, mientras no la supere, los problemas podrían seguir.

A un plazo superior, en plan tranquilo, sigo apostando por ella, y el buen comportamiento comparativamente de estas últimas semanas apoya mi planteamiento, pero es probable que se pueda entrar a un mejor precio.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2011)

ahora , tiene que coger el relevo tef , los bancos caeran bastante pero el guanazo en tef sera brutal


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora , tiene que coger el relevo tef , los bancos caeran bastante pero el guanazo en tef sera brutal



Con que salgan los fondos de pensiones en estampida es suficiente. Durante unos años aguantarán con el negocio de Brasil (el bellocino de oro) ya que basta con echar un vistazo a las cuentas de VIVO para saber el pelotazo que han pegado.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El rebote que esperaba en el muy corto plazo ya se está dando. Aún así, a falta de ver cómo reacciona el precio en las próximas resistencias, de momento tiene toda la pinta de que el movimiento bajista no ha finalizado. Veamos cómo están los tres mosqueteros en el largo plazo y si podrían encajar algo más de dolor:
> 
> 
> *BBVA:*
> ...



el SAN a *4.5€* :baba:::

despues de la que han hecho con los cortos aún se podria pillar más abajo.
Estas no son formas de hacer las cosas


----------



## rosonero (14 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora , tiene que coger el relevo tef , los bancos caeran bastante pero el guanazo en tef sera brutal



...técnicamente hablando, of course 

Por cierto, se acabaron nuestras cuitas para formar cartera a largo plazo 

Los valores más rentables y seguros para invertir con vistas al largo plazo - elEconomista.es

Las diez compañías con una mejor combinación de previsiones de beneficios, rentabilidad por dividendo y descuento sobre su media histórica que están ocultas dentro del Ibex 35.

Están ahí, justo delante, aunque el miedo no deja verlos. Han quedado escondidos por la tormenta de arena que azota los mercados, pero algunos valores españoles conservan buenas expectativas y los descensos los han dejado a niveles atractivos. Como todo buscador de tesoros que se precie, también el inversor que esté pensando en reconstruir su cartera para el medio y el largo plazo necesita un buen detector que identifique qué compañías están respaldadas por buenos fundamentales que el mercado volverá a recoger cuando amaine el temporal.

Con detector de metales en mano, si se rastrea el parqué español, puede encontrar diez valores del Ibex que cotizan más baratos respecto a la última década y en los que se mantienen perspectivas de crecimiento positivas para los próximos dos años. Es más, en 2013 ya no se podrá leer la palabra crisis en sus cuentas, ya que ganarán más de lo que obtuvieron en 2008. Y no sólo eso, sino que, además, los precios a los que cotizan actualmente ofrecen rentabilidades por dividendo superiores al 5 por ciento. Así es, aunque ahora el sentimiento bajista ha dejado enterrados todos estos buenos datos fundamentales y el mercado no lo está teniendo en cuenta, Abengoa, el Santander, Enagás, Iberdrola, Indra, Mapfre, Red Eléctrica, Repsol, Técnicas Reunidas y Telefónica continúan ofreciendo una importante visibilidad al inversor. Y, ojo, a precios ganga.
*
Comprar ahora es barato*

Durante esta semana, algunos títulos españoles han caído a precios que no se veían en mucho tiempo, sin que los inversores discriminasen entre sectores o compañías. Da igual, el miedo ha llevado a cerrar posiciones y alejarse de todo aquello que lleve implícita la palabra riesgo.

"Las dudas que han estado pesando en las últimas semanas sobre nuestro país han acabado pesando de forma indiscriminada en muchos de los valores, de forma que estamos viviendo unos momentos en los que el mercado no atiende a fundamentales", afirma Covadonga Fernández, desde Selfbank. "Por este motivo existen ahora mismo valores que cotizan a precios muy atractivos, y que pensamos que, en el momento en el que se calmen los ánimos, deberían revertir a la media", añade.

Aunque la desconfianza y el consiguiente impulso a vender siguen reinando los mercados, los metales preciosos -esos valores con buenos fundamentales detrás- saldrán a relucir cuando lleguen tiempos mejores y el selectivo español está cargado de compañías en las que entrar ahora supone comprar a precios más que interesantes.

"Si pensamos en una recuperación de las bolsas, nuestro índice será de los que mejor lo haga, ya que es el que cotiza a los fundamentales más baratos", señala Miguel Ángel Paz, desde Unicorp.

El selectivo español ha regresado durante algunas jornadas a niveles de marzo-abril de 2009, mientras que las expectativas de beneficio no han sufrido un varapalo tan fuerte como el castigo impuesto en el parqué. Esto deja al Ibex a un PER -el número de veces que el precio de la acción recoge el beneficio- más atractivo. Al mismo tiempo, las compañías del indicador mantienen sus políticas de retribución aprobadas para este año. Es decir, el índice ahora ofrece pagos con rentabilidades muy superiores. "El Ibex cotiza a un PER de 7,13 veces y una rentabilidad por dividendo estimada nada menos que del 7,5 por ciento. Estos son niveles sólo vistos en los mínimos de marzo del 2009", destacan en Unicorp.
*
Porque ellos 'lo valen'*

Los datos que arroja el Ibex, en conjunto, ya son de por sí interesantes. Pero si se analizan algunos valores concretos las cifras descubren mayores oportunidades.

La oleada de ventas ha colocado, por ejemplo, al Santander luchando por salvar los 6 euros. Para buscar la primera nota positiva a esta pérdida de valor, sólo hay que recalcular la rentabilidad que ahora suponen los dividendos que repartirá con el resultado de este año, que alcanza ya el 10 por ciento.

El problema es que el sector financiero podría seguir sin tregua en bolsa en los próximos meses. "Lo recomendaríamos para inversores a largo plazo", precisan desde Selfbank refiriéndose al Santander. La entidad "presenta un balance mucho más saneado que el resto de sus comparables y, sin embargo, lleva acumulada la mayor caída del sector en lo que llevamos de año (20 por ciento). Con un precio de 0,7 veces su valor en libros, el título está barato", explican.

Su PER también lo indica así. El banco cotiza a un ratio de 6,7 veces, muy por debajo de las 8,3 veces en las que se ha situado el PER, de media, en la última década. Además, el Santander es, en esta selección de compañías para tener en una cartera a largo plazo, la que más crecimiento acumulará hasta 2013 (más de un 30 por ciento).

Comprar una telefónica a unos 13-14 euros también resulta todo un chollo. La compañía cotiza un 60 por ciento por debajo de su PER medio en diez años. Por no hablar de que no hay quien le arrebate el primer puesto en rentabilidad por dividendo en la bolsa española. Sus precios actuales suponen un rendimiento del 12 por ciento prácticamente. Pese a que algunos pongan sobre la mesa que su elevado compromiso con el accionista le pasará factura -Standard & Poor's lo mencionó como un riesgo para que pueda reducir su deuda, por lo que el jueves rebajó un escalón su nota crediticia- no hay que pasar por alto la importante visibilidad que deja su política de retribución. El accionista que compre ahora, a 13-14 euros, sabe que a partir de 2012 recibirá una rentabilidad mínima del 12-13 por ciento, siempre que Telefónica sea capaz de seguir adelante con su compromiso, que ya le supone repartir casi todo su beneficio.

Entre las grandes del Ibex, Iberdrola y Repsol también están relativamente baratas si se mira la evolución de su PER en la década. Ambas ofrecen dividendos que rondan entre el 6,5 y el 7 por ciento de interés este año y las caídas provocan que en sólo dos años el inversor pueda obtener rendimientos superiores al 7,5 por ciento, gracias a que se prevé que las dos incrementen su retribución en un 15 por ciento en el caso de la petrolera, y en un 12 por ciento en la elétrica.

Pero es a Red Eléctrica, Enagás e Indra a quienes los descensos han colocado sus rentabilidades por dividendos en niveles históricos. El rendimiento de los pagos de 2011 de Red Eléctrica sobrepasa el 6,5 por ciento, aunque hay más valor añadido guardado en la compañía. Es una empresa que no ha dejado de mejorar su beneficio año a año -nunca menos del 10 por ciento desde 2001-, tampoco durante la crisis, y el consenso de analistas prevé que será capaz de mantener este buen ritmo de crecimiento en los próximos años. En este caso, esto implica, además, que su dividendo seguirá creciendo igualmente, según las previsiones.

Respecto a Indra, el único pero es que el consenso de bancos de inversión aún no mejora su recomendación, que es de vender.

Atentos también a Técnicas, que sí mantiene su consejo de compra y que cotiza a niveles de abril de 2009; y a Mapfre y Abertis, cuyos PER están un 40 por ciento y un 33 por ciento, respectivamente, por debajo de la media de la última década.


----------



## Claca (14 Ago 2011)

Con el segundo bajista en marcha, sería cuestión de ver qué tal aguantan los soportes:







A lo mejor podríamos tener unos meses tranquilos si el IBEX consigue hacer un suelo en septiembre u octubre. Ya lo he dicho alguna vez, pero hasta que no pasen algunas semanas no podremos saber qué representan estos niveles en el gráfico.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Con el segundo bajista en marcha, sería cuestión de ver qué tal aguantan los soportes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es vital el comportamiento del Chulibex cuando vuelva a testear los nivel de la semana pasada (7700 - 7800). Ahí está la clave.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (14 Ago 2011)

De cara a las próximas sesiones, si quisieras ponerte corto con un broker de españa que opciones te quedarían??? Si están suspendidos los cortos en MEFF ( también los del IBEX, tanto mini como grande supongo ), sólo nos quedan los ETF INVERSO, me parece que el que conozco es de LYXOR y no estaría afectado o si????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2011)

Al ver el publireportaje me ha venido a la mente las ultimas declaraciones de Buffet, Trump y tantos otros, las imagenes de Juanlu17miles en la tv estas ultimas semanas, a los directores de sucursales ofreciendo mil y un productos referenciados a la bolsa, y he llegado a la conclusion, que ha podido verse afectada por el calor, que ahora, si ahora ya nos vamos al guano, pero un guano dulce, siendo alguno de los miembros de este post, accionistas y en algun caso mayoritarios de la mitad de las empresas del ibex, asi que estaremos arruinados, pero tendremos un silla, y una mesa de directivo...

Feliz semana de plusvalias.


----------



## Claca (14 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al ver el publireportaje me ha venido a la mente las ultimas declaraciones de Buffet, Trump y tantos otros, las imagenes de Juanlu17miles en la tv estas ultimas semanas, a los directores de sucursales ofreciendo mil y un productos referenciados a la bolsa, y he llegado a la conclusion, que ha podido verse afectada por el calor, que ahora, si ahora ya nos vamos al guano, pero un guano dulce, siendo alguno de los miembros de este post, accionistas y en algun caso mayoritarios de la mitad de las empresas del ibex, asi que estaremos arruinados, pero tendremos un silla, y una mesa de directivo...
> 
> Feliz semana de plusvalias.



Del "muy barato" al "ya no parará de caer" hay tan sólo un paso. Dejemos que sigan las malas noticias, que las cotizaciones desciendan y a ver qué percibe la gente. Nada genera más pesimismo entre los inversores que ver rebotes que no van a ninguna parte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2011)

Estan entretenidos estos dias si.

Maneja usted graficos del sp500, sr.Claca? Que posibilidades en semanas vista ve usted en los indices americanos?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Claca (14 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estan entretenidos estos dias si.
> 
> Maneja usted graficos del sp500, sr.Claca? Que posibilidades en semanas vista ve usted en los indices americanos?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Teniendo en cuenta que se ha cargado la estructua alcista que llevaba, yo diría que le falta todavía un apoyo a niveles inferiores:







En verano de 2010 entró un montón de dinero; tiene mucho sentido que quieran probar ahora si sigue con ganas de quedarse ahí dentro ;-)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2011)

Ese fibo 61,8 me gusta, veremos como se comportan, aunque ahora deberia ser quizas una caida mas lenta y prolongada en el tiempo.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ago 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> De cara a las próximas sesiones, si quisieras ponerte corto con un broker de españa que opciones te quedarían??? Si están suspendidos los cortos en MEFF ( también los del IBEX, tanto mini como grande supongo ), sólo nos quedan los ETF INVERSO, me parece que el que conozco es de LYXOR y no estaría afectado o si????



Si tienes acciones en cartera, te puedes meter en CFDs. Es un coñazo, pero no queda otra con este baneo


----------



## Pepe Broz (15 Ago 2011)

A estas horas el Nikkei sube un 0'88%
Ha llegado a subir 1'5%


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

pues si q viene esto peponico hoy.....


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2011)

Acabo de meter una orden de venta de un mini en Ahorro.com y la ha aceptado, y no tengo acciones ni otros futuros que cubrir :

Si tocamos de nuevo 8740 dentro.


Pd. Buenos días y tal.


----------



## AssGaper (15 Ago 2011)

El rebote no esta siendo espectacular que digamos.... Esta como aguachirri.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

si mis calculos estan en lo cierto , ahora desde aqui tendriamos que bajar , para volver a subir a partir de mañana y ver el maximo del lateral en 8800 hacia el jueves desde donde nos despeñaremos 8:

pd si bajamos hay que quedarse sin miedo hasta el cierre de sesion porque cerraremos en minimos , incluso mañana estaremos un poco mas abajo antes de rebotar en busca del 8800 ::


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si mis calculos estan en lo cierto , ahora desde aqui tendriamos que bajar , para volver a subir a partir de mañana y ver el maximo del lateral en 8800 hacia el jueves desde donde nos despeñaremos 8:
> 
> pd si bajamos hay que quedarse sin miedo hasta el cierre de sesion porque cerraremos en minimos , incluso mañana estaremos un poco mas abajo antes de rebotar en busca del 8800 ::




eso lo dice por TECNICO, verdad?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> eso lo dice por TECNICO, verdad?



asi es , si todo resulta como pienso , cuando esto termine pensara que el grafico del ibex lo a dibujado un niño 8:


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2011)

Creo saber porque me deja poner corto sin tener nada que cubrir:

_Aclaración de la notificación de la CNMV para derivados12/08/11 11:58
Aclaración de la notificación de la CNMV (posición corta neta):

Respecto al mercado de Derivados, no se podrá comprar Put, vender Call y/o vender Futuros tanto del sector financiero como de los Índices (al estar incluido aquel sector en ellos), a no ser que la operación sea una cobertura (teniendo las acciones en cartera).
Lo mismo ocurrirá en la compra de ETF´s Inversos, vender CFDs y en la compra de Warrants Puts.

Por ello, el cliente será responsable de no crear una posición corta neta o aumentar una preexistente, aunque sea de forma intradiaria. _


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Creo saber porque me deja poner corto sin tener nada que cubrir:
> 
> _Aclaración de la notificación de la CNMV para derivados12/08/11 11:58
> Aclaración de la notificación de la CNMV (posición corta neta):
> ...



lo deja bajo responsabilidad del cliente????


----------



## patilltoes (15 Ago 2011)

JJJOjojojjojojo, el gran hermano te vigila. Amos, no me jodas, a discrecion del usuario.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Creo saber porque me deja poner corto sin tener nada que cubrir:
> 
> _Aclaración de la notificación de la CNMV para derivados12/08/11 11:58
> Aclaración de la notificación de la CNMV (posición corta neta):
> ...



Acojonante y de traca.

Lo de esta gente no tiene la más mínima verguenza.

Rosonero, cuando caigas en el trullo, dínos dónde está para llevarte el tabaco :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## patilltoes (15 Ago 2011)

Vamos quemando etapas, de la censura y la represion a la autocensura y al crimental.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



patilltoes dijo:


> Vamos quemando etapas, de la censura y la represion a la autocensura y al crimental.



En un país como este no podía ser de otra forma, parece que 1984 es el tratado que inspira a nuestros líderes políticos.


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Acojonante y de traca.
> 
> Lo de esta gente no tiene la más mínima verguenza.
> 
> Rosonero, cuando caigas en el trullo, dínos dónde está para llevarte el tabaco :XX::XX::XX:



Y yo el viernes metiendo cortos durante la subida, ahora casi me alegro de lo perdido  Si llego a ganar tengo hoy a los geos en casa :XX:

El mini ese de prueba lo he cancelado corriendo que me costó mucho dejar de fumar


----------



## Kalevala (15 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Creo saber porque me deja poner corto sin tener nada que cubrir:
> 
> _Aclaración de la notificación de la CNMV para derivados12/08/11 11:58
> Aclaración de la notificación de la CNMV (posición corta neta):
> ...



Pues a mí interdin no mde ha dejado cuando lo he intentado :


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

pero eso solo afecta si vas corto contra acciones financieras, ibex y eurostoxx no?

puedes ir corto en alemania o UK o USA y no seria ir contra la ley...... no?


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2011)

Kalevala dijo:


> Pues a mí interdin no mde ha dejado cuando lo he intentado :



Nos quieren obligar a que nos hagamos ya la famosa cartera a medio o largo plazo para poder disfrutar de nuevo de los cortos en el Ibex y sus chicharros. 

Pd. Desde luego si lo que querían era reducir la volatilidad lo han conseguido, vaya tostón.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

parece que en el chulibex comienza la fiesta.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

se viene el guano 

por cierto subo esto del pais : "no tenían nada que ver con los recortes, la pobreza o el racismo" y que no fue más que "el retorcido comportamiento de unos pocos que no saben distinguir entre el vien y el mal". 

8:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

Portavoz dice que Angela Merkel y Nicolas Sarkozy discutirán como mejorar el gobierno económico de la región. Añade que no discutirán sobre los eurobonos.
que si , que no :XX:


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

Posiblemente sea la presión de los mercados la que les obligue finalmente a adoptar los eurobonos aunque sea dentro de 1 año.

Desde luego que no entra en los planes de Merkel, a ella la vale con que medio europa pase miseria para pagar las deudas.

De todo esto no sale nada bueno.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Posiblemente sea la presión de los mercados la que les obligue finalmente a adoptar los eurobonos aunque sea dentro de 1 año.
> 
> Desde luego que no entra en los planes de Merkel, a ella la vale con que medio europa pase miseria para pagar las deudas.
> 
> De todo esto no sale nada bueno.



para mi es logico q alemania se niegue como gato panza arriba, es q si alemania hace eurobonos le implicara perder la triple AAA. es decir, q para no ahogar a los q hicieron mal las cosas durante años ellos (again) pondran la otra mejilla

::


----------



## Cimoc (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se viene el guano
> 
> por cierto subo esto del pais : "no tenían nada que ver con los recortes, la pobreza o el racismo" y que no fue más que "el retorcido comportamiento de unos pocos que no saben distinguir entre el vien y el mal".
> 
> 8:



Esa "v" viene así en el panfleto o es cosecha propia.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para mi es logico q alemania se niegue como gato panza arriba, es q si alemania hace eurobonos le implicara perder la triple AAA. es decir, q para no ahogar a los q hicieron mal las cosas durante años ellos (again) pondran la otra mejilla
> 
> ::



lo de la triple AAAHHH es lo de menos , cuando pase el tiempo y la crisis se siga cocinando a fuego lento entonces toda europa incluida alemania se iran al guano , es eso lo que no quiere 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de la triple AAAHHH es lo de menos , cuando pase el tiempo y la crisis se siga cocinando a fuego lento entonces toda europa incluida alemania se iran al guano , es eso lo que no quiere 8:



yo creo q alemania ahora mismo piensa ...... soy triple AAA y no me toca la crisis mucho............. aunq algo asi debia pensar francia hace unos meses y ahora ya tiene al negro de zuloman a las puertas :: ....... supongo q si el negro zulomaniaco llama a la puerta de alemania ese dia eurobonos, Q1 europea y todo lo q haga falta


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

si cae el euro , sera un golpe durisimo para alemania , pero seria peor para ellos caer ellos tambien , arrastrados por europa .

para mi esta claro que alemania hara todo lo posible porque europa y el euro no caigan pero guardandose una via de escape , cuidando no atarse a europa , asi en el ultimo momento optar por el mal menor que es abandonar al resto de europa .

sin duda ambas opciones seran devastadoras para alemania pero si abandonan a europa en un plazo razonable de tiempo volveran a lo mas alto


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

nos estamos jugando ahora bastante, y creo q ahora deberiamos subir, pero como caiga ahora, muertoviviente es mi heroe


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

Timofónica


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica



la proxima ola de GUANO sera patrocinado por telefonica


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la proxima ola de GUANO sera patrocinado por telefonica



A los bancos les van a dar más duro. Hay que huir de ellos como de la mierda.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A los bancos les van a dar más duro. Hay que huir de ellos como de la mierda.



toca que le den mas duro a TEF 8:


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> toca que le den mas duro a TEF 8:



Lo dudo, pero también me vale ::


----------



## patilltoes (15 Ago 2011)

A los expertos: ¿Se ha roto algun nivel importante?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

Aunque solo sea un -0,01 el guano me entusiasma


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> A los expertos: ¿Se ha roto algun nivel importante?



los expertos responderan que todo va muy bien porque no se a roto ningun soporte tecnico importante :XX: 

se a roto el triangulo simetrico en el que estaba metido el ibex esa era la figura tecnica importante , la proyeccion de caida nos lleva como minimo a los 6700 pero probablemente nos vayamos un poco mas pabajo ienso:


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

La sesión del chulibex está siendo un escarnio constante (demasiado predecible por los niveles que va dibujando). En preapertura estaba por encima de los 8800.

De aquí en adelante, la batuta le corresponderá al SP ...


----------



## burbufilia (15 Ago 2011)

Esperáis inicios de guano hoy mismo con gráfica bajista?


----------



## 2plx2 (15 Ago 2011)

Una duda que me corroe ¿El cambio que supone le eliminación de cortos no afecta a los análisis técnicos? Es decir, ¿Al modificarse una variable importante no se invalidan las técnicas de análisis habituales?


----------



## patilltoes (15 Ago 2011)

Vamos, a esperar a los USA.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Esperáis inicios de guano hoy mismo con gráfica bajista?



creo que el movimiento importante de hoy ya se ha hecho:

En chulibex:
1. - Tocar en preapertura los 8800.
2. - La mayor parte del movimiento diario ya lo ha hecho llegando a los niveles actuales (por supuesto con el permiso de Mr SP500). En rango de minutos se ha tirado más de 1 hora dibujando una cuña con objetivo de frenar la caida (de hecho acaba de romper la cuña al alza).

En Timofónica:
1. - Significativo que se haya dado la vuelta al tocar la DTB de corto plazo.
2. - El estocástico comienza a ceder aunque de forma muy leve.

Ahora dependemos de los usanos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes,

de momento se cumple lo que el maestro señor Mulder dijo, espero que se siga cumpliendo, aunque no se le puedan meter cortos al ibex, al daxie si que deja :XX: :XX.

Señor Pollastre que le canta su niña, que estoy con mono guanero y quiero entrar.

PD:Hoy en los chiringuitos no se habla de bolsa, hoy tocaba futbol, buen momento.


----------



## Yo2k1 (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los expertos responderan que todo va muy bien porque no se a roto ningun soporte tecnico importante :XX:
> 
> se a roto el triangulo simetrico en el que estaba metido el ibex esa era la figura tecnica importante , la proyeccion de caida nos lleva como minimo a los 6700 pero probablemente nos vayamos un poco mas pabajo ienso:



6700? a corto plazo? O sea en semanas? El pánico haría saltar muchas alarmas, creo yo, aunque de esto de la bolsa solo os leo, no se nada. 
De todas maneras en general si habláis de tendencia bajista.


----------



## The Hellion (15 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Creo saber porque me deja poner corto sin tener nada que cubrir:
> 
> 
> 
> Por ello, el cliente será responsable de no crear una posición corta neta o aumentar una preexistente, aunque sea de forma intradiaria. [/I]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Ago 2011)

:baba::baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

ciertamente la aficion al guano en este foro roza la idolatria.........


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2011)

También puede verse ese desacoplamiento como que en el Ibex tenemos un tramo extra para subir inocho:



Spoiler



largo (que remedio queda) 8640


----------



## rafaxl (15 Ago 2011)

Vamos parriba en usa... al menos por ahora. Cada dia huele mas a chute.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ciertamente la aficion al guano en este foro roza la idolatria.........



La volatilidad del foro es inversamente proporcional a las bolsas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Ago 2011)

Hoygan ustedes, como piensan en posicionarse largos?!!!!, cuando es lo unico que se les permite a las tiernas gacelillas, les indican un camino con un cartel gigante que pone MATADERO y van ustedes hacia alli. Luego cuando el negro de zuloman les sople la oreja no vengan aqui pidiendo que les curen sus heridas.

Pasense por una sucursal de DON Emilio Botin, se pueden llevar una desagradable sorpresa.

Guano no es una aficion, es un sentimiento. :XX:


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



8640 - 8700 y fuera, va por otro largo que no me salió bien por la manñana y es que esto de los largos me pilla desentrenado


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2011)

hay mucho miedo a subir.....


----------



## Visilleras (15 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> hay mucho miedo a subir.....



¿Será porque tranchette ha hablado?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...4810-trichet-la-salgado-dales-kana-elena.html


----------



## Fran200 (15 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes, me incorporo para ver el cierre. A ver si se desatasca el camino


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2011)

Largo 8700, a ver si entre la última media hora más la robasta le sacamos algo 

Edito. Fuera, parece que los usanos tienen goteras.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Largo 8700, a ver si entre la última media hora más la robasta le sacamos algo
> 
> Edito. Fuera, parece que los usanos tienen goteras.



voy a esperar un poco por si hay un flash crash 

realmente no me esperaba que estuviesen tan pepones , si no se remedia tendre que salirme , ya quedan menos plusvis :´(


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a esperar un poco por si hay un flash crash
> 
> realmente no me esperaba que estuviesen tan pepones , si no se remedia tendre que salirme , ya quedan menos plusvis :´(



Si al SP le da por irse a los 1225 o los 1250, en el chulibex todavía quedan 200-300 puntos de recorrido.

En caso contrario, le van a meter con todo lo gordo.

MAÑANA NOTICIAS CLAVES CON LA MONJA Y EL ASALTA VEDETTES.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si al SP le da por irse a los 1225 o los 1250, en el chulibex todavía quedan 200-300 puntos de recorrido.
> 
> En caso contrario, le van a meter con todo lo gordo.
> 
> MAÑANA NOTICIAS CLAVES CON LA MONJA Y EL ASALTA VEDETTES.



ya estoy fuera , nivel clave sin duda sera 9280 61,8% y la fecha jueves o viernes no creo que vaya mas haya 8:


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya estoy fuera , nivel clave sin duda sera 9280 61,8% y la fecha jueves o viernes no creo que vaya mas haya 8:



Para llegar ahí, va a necesitar el alineamiento de todas las medidas de los politicastros y el tirón del SP.

Es posible, pero mucho parece. En cualquier caso, no merece la pena arriegar un largo en una situación así.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Ago 2011)

Sr. muertoviviente, una duda, sin segundas, ¿usted es de los que agradece que le avisen de fallos de ortografía o de los que se mosquean?

Sea cual sea su respuesta, le agradezco sus pronósticos desde mi posición de gacela larga mirando al horizonte en busca de melenas 


PD: IBEX 35 8.694,100 *+0,54%*


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Para llegar ahí, va a necesitar el alineamiento de todas las medidas de los politicastros y el tirón del SP.
> 
> Es posible, pero mucho parece. En cualquier caso, no merece la pena arriegar un largo en una situación así.



ahora mismo no merece la pena estar dentro , ni corto ni largo , alguien tiene informacion sobre la prohibicion de los cortos ? eso de que cada uno es responsable es de coña , creo que hemos cometido alguna ilegalidad


----------



## rosonero (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a esperar un poco por si hay un flash crash
> 
> realmente no me esperaba que estuviesen tan pepones , si no se remedia tendre que salirme , ya quedan menos plusvis :´(



Al final ni crash ni Pepón, a lo mejor ha llegado nuestro amigo lateral para quedarse unos días.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sr. muertoviviente, una duda, sin segundas, ¿usted es de los que agradece que le avisen de fallos de ortografía o de los que se mosquean?
> 
> Sea cual sea su respuesta, le agradezco sus pronósticos desde mi posición de gacela larga mirando al horizonte en busca de melenas
> 
> ...



En estos casos se "himboca al talivan hortografico".


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> PD: IBEX 35 8.694,100 *+0,54%*



Una hipótesis, desde mi punto de vista gacelil con la mosca detrás de la oreja, al hilo de esto :rolleye: 

Esta noche nuevo publirreportaje en el Telediario (ayer hubo uno y hoy a mediodía otro) comentando las bondades de la bolsa, los atractivos precios y el hecho de que ha roto la racha (otro cierre verde) y _va pa'rriba_. Mañana apertura al alza, subasta del tesoro con éxito, más verde ¿y el jueves o el viernes vuelta al guano del gordo?


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo no merece la pena estar dentro , ni corto ni largo , alguien tiene informacion sobre la prohibicion de los cortos ? eso de que cada uno es responsable es de coña , creo que hemos cometido alguna ilegalidad



Si rosonero deja de postear es que le han metido en el trullo. Esa es la señal ::

Lo de este país es para sacar el dalle y no dejar a estos golfos en pie.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sr. muertoviviente, una duda, sin segundas, ¿usted es de los que agradece que le avisen de fallos de ortografía o de los que se mosquean?
> 
> Sea cual sea su respuesta, le agradezco sus pronósticos desde mi posición de gacela larga mirando al horizonte en busca de melenas
> 
> ...



a mi me parece que no merece la pena estar en el mercado ahora , hay que estar en liquidez esperando que se aclare un poco todo .

no me mosqueo la verdad me da un poco igual , pero si que me divierten algunos fallos de terceras personas 8:


----------



## Fran200 (15 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Al final ni crash ni Pepón, a lo mejor ha llegado nuestro amigo lateral para quedarse unos días.



En esta situación lo que menos espero, yo al menos, es un lateral. Que no digo que no pueda serlo. Pero ese tapón que se ha formado la última hora al quitarlo va a salir todo a presión.

Cada cual que elija la dirección.:rolleye::rolleye:

Hasta mañana señores.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si rosonero deja de postear es que le han metido en el trullo. Esa es la señal ::
> 
> Lo de este país es para sacar el dalle y no dejar a estos golfos en pie.



tengo la sensacion no se porque  de que es una medida improvisada , porque si me quisieran por ejemplo multar yo puedo alegar que pensaba que los cortos que adquiria estaban respaldadas por acciones que tenia el creador de mercado , vamos que no eran cortos a descubierto 8: 

esto es muy confuso ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> En estos casos se "himboca al talivan hortografico".



Sí, lo sé, pero creo recordar que se ha dado de baja de su yihad ortográfica, por eso pregunto al interesado (que me cae bien, si no fuera así pasaría del tema)



muertoviviente dijo:


> a mi me parece que no merece la pena estar en el mercado ahora , hay que estar en liquidez esperando que se aclare un poco todo .
> 
> no me mosqueo la verdad me da un poco igual , pero si que me divierten algunos fallos de terceras personas 8:



A lo primero, ya, pero estoy en la sabana porque entré un poco al tuntún, y estoy aprovechando para aprender por las malas (tampoco es mucho lo que arriesgo, así que pica, pero no jode)

Sobre lo segundo, lo decía porque normalmente, como ya decía, paso un poco del tema, pero lo de "vaya mas haya" me ha impactado  En todo caso le recomiendo que, si no lo ha hecho ya, vaya usted al Hayedo de Montejo, eso sí que es algo que va más allá


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Una hipótesis, desde mi punto de vista gacelil con la mosca detrás de la oreja, al hilo de esto :rolleye:
> 
> Esta noche nuevo publirreportaje en el Telediario (ayer hubo uno y hoy a mediodía otro) comentando las bondades de la bolsa, los atractivos precios y el hecho de que ha roto la racha (otro cierre verde) y _va pa'rriba_. Mañana apertura al alza, subasta del tesoro con éxito, más verde ¿y el jueves o el viernes vuelta al guano del gordo?



si usted es una gacela , por lo menos esta entre los que mas saben de entre el rebaño , eso mismo estoy pensando yo mas que nada porque como salga bien la subasta nos vamos parriba , esto unido a la elevada sobreventa y tal .

creo que lo unico capaz de pararlo en seco es nuestro amigo el 61,8% lod 9280 donde cargare cortos a ojo cerrado 8:


----------



## Yo2k1 (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si usted es una gacela , por lo menos esta entre los que mas saben de entre el rebaño , eso mismo estoy pensando yo mas que nada porque como salga bien la subasta nos vamos parriba , esto unido a la elevada sobreventa y tal .
> 
> creo que lo unico capaz de pararlo en seco es nuestro amigo el 61,8% lod 9280 donde cargare cortos a ojo cerrado 8:



La subasta va a salir bien, eso esta claro. O sea que si ese es uno de los factores, pues esto tirara para arriba. Ves cambio de escenario? 8800 y vuelta o 9280 y vuelta? y esa vuelta si ahora fuera desde los 9280, la ves al mismo punto que antes?
Me da la sensacion que en cuanto salgan un par de noticias, el QE3 y cuatro cosillas mas, esto ya no se vuelve a esos 7200 o menos, sino que tirara hacia donde Buzzlightyear nos diga.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> La subasta va a salir bien, eso esta claro. O sea que si ese es uno de los factores, pues esto tirara para arriba. Ves cambio de escenario? 8800 y vuelta o 9280 y vuelta? y esa vuelta si ahora fuera desde los 9280, la ves al mismo punto que antes?
> Me da la sensacion que en cuanto salgan un par de noticias, el QE3 y cuatro cosillas mas, esto ya no se vuelve a esos 7200 o menos, sino que tirara hacia donde Buzzlightyear nos diga.



veo 9280 y vuelta , 9280 es el 61,8% de toda la caida 1220-7760 ademas es el minimo del 12 de julio luego se ve que un poco por encima el ibex a rebotado y por ultimo la linea que hacia de soporte de corto plazo pasa por ahi mismo , ya te digo que si llega me pondre corto sin pensarlo .

por cierto como se llama esa linea que se parece a la parte baja de un canal bajista 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si usted es una gacela , por lo menos esta entre los que mas saben de entre el rebaño



El ser burbujista ayuda, pero aún así no pude evitar meter la pata, y reencarnarme en gacela, en un momento de debilidad.

Me apunto el 9280 ese que menciona. ienso:


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo 9280 y vuelta , 9280 es el 61,8% de toda la caida 1220-7760 ademas es el minimo del 12 de julio luego se ve que un poco por encima el ibex a rebotado y por ultimo la linea que hacia de soporte de corto plazo pasa por ahi mismo , ya te digo que si llega me pondre corto sin pensarlo .
> 
> por cierto como se llama esa linea que se parece a la parte baja de un canal bajista
> 
> ...



Si te lo pintas en rango de 10 min, comprimes y pones los fibos (considerando el mínimo intradiario del día en que termina la caida), verás que el nivel de recuperación del 50% tiene importancia (está en 9000).


----------



## rafaxl (15 Ago 2011)

Parece que pepon se esta empleando bien hoy... tomad y comed todos de el decian :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Parece que pepon se esta empleando bien hoy... tomad y comed todos de el decian :XX::XX::XX:.



Un placer volver a leerte, hacía tiempo que no aparecías.

Pepón tiene poca gasofa ....... y está subiendo una cuesta con buena pendiente. Cuando se le acabe el líquido elemento, la componente de la gravedad hará su trabajo.


----------



## Mulder (15 Ago 2011)

En el Stoxx se está viendo a los leoncios sacar pasta a patadas, mientras tanto nos dejan un bonito lateral, en el S&P la altura de la cotización tampoco se corresponde con entradas de dinero, lo más curioso de todo es que las gacelas tampoco meten dinero, está todo el mundo vendiendo a saco paco, especialmente en Europa.

Mañana veremos el resultado de todo esto.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Un placer volver a leerte, hacía tiempo que no aparecías.
> 
> Pepón tiene poca gasofa ....... y está subiendo una cuesta con buena pendiente. Cuando se le acabe el líquido elemento, la componente de la gravedad hará su trabajo.



He estado en potes atendiendo unas fincas que tengo por alli y pasando un poco de calor, os he leido un poquillo con el internet del movil, buen hilo ha salido estas ultimas dos semanas.

Un saludo amigo!


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si mis calculos estan en lo cierto , ahora desde aqui tendriamos que bajar , para volver a subir a partir de mañana y ver el maximo del lateral en 8800 hacia el jueves desde donde nos despeñaremos 8:
> 
> pd si bajamos hay que quedarse sin miedo hasta el cierre de sesion porque cerraremos en minimos , incluso mañana estaremos un poco mas abajo antes de rebotar en busca del 8800 ::





muertoviviente dijo:


> ya estoy fuera , nivel clave sin duda sera 9280 61,8% y la fecha jueves o viernes no creo que vaya mas haya 8:



Leyendo esto supongo que al no cerrar en mínimos ha cambiado la situación técnica. De ahí esa diferencia de 500 puntos en los puntos de darse la vuelta esto, entre esta mañana y la tarde.:

Otro forero habló de superar en esta semana los 9300 y luego podría seguir subiendo hasta los 9800.

Por mi parte, creo que tenemos una resistencia de no mucha importancia en los 9000 y algo más fuerte donde podría haber un retroceso, de nuevo hasta los 8800, en los 9650.

Por mi poca experiencia en esto, lo que si estoy observando es que lo mejor es mirar en el muy corto plazo, más allá de dos o tres sesiones cada analista dice una cosa y no se ponen de acuerdo. Por lo que parece, por mucho que sepas de esto, no tienes ni idea. Aunque siempre está bien leerlos para ver si coinciden en soportes y resistencias, usándolos para hacer intras.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Leyendo esto supongo que al no cerrar en mínimos ha cambiado la situación técnica. De ahí esa diferencia de 500 puntos en los puntos de darse la vuelta esto, entre esta mañana y la tarde.:
> 
> Otro forero habló de superar en esta semana los 9300 y luego podría seguir subiendo hasta los 9800.
> 
> ...



Un 9800 sería un "aquí no ha pasado nada". Me cuesta creerlo.


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2011)

Mm... en el SP... estoy esperando a rompa un poco... ahora mismo están jugando con el tiempo... pero yo diría que rompe por arriba... y que lo hace en ná... Objetivo: 1210... aunque con la mitad ya me conformaría...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes,

señor Rafaxl viene usted en el mejor momento, pasese por aqui mas a menudo, que ahora viene el guano profetizado por el señor Muertoviviente.

El sp luchando por alcanzar la cota de 1200, y luego pa'na porque la perderan en seguida, pero bueno les hace ilusion tocarla.
Señor Mulder quiero ver al eurostoxx en 1800 espero que lo mueva usted todo lo que pueda.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2011)

el sp por encima de los 1200 :fiufiu: esto promete 8:


----------



## aksarben (15 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> He estado en potes atendiendo unas fincas que tengo por alli y pasando un poco de calor, os he leido un poquillo con el internet del movil, buen hilo ha salido estas ultimas dos semanas.
> 
> Un saludo amigo!



Preciosa zona.

Se ha perdido usted formar parte del espectáculo este par de semanas, le hemos echado de menos  (bueno, el que fuera corto no, que ya sabemos que Pepón le acompaña  )


----------



## rafaxl (15 Ago 2011)

Vaya subida hoy los yankis, 1200 clavados el sp. Merkozy tienen la palabra mañana.


----------



## Claca (16 Ago 2011)

A petición de R3v3, T5:







Valor muy bajista. A corto ha encontrado una zona de apoyo importante, de hecho yo diría que es la última oportunidad que tiene para superar la crítica zona de resistencia, o la tendencia seguirá haciendo de las suyas hundiendo el precio sin miramiento alguno. A largo a saber qué hará, pero los objetivos apuntan abajo y mientras no la veamos por encima de los 6,60, no se puede pensar en compras para mantener.


----------



## Claca (16 Ago 2011)

Hace muchos meses hablé del expansvio del DAX, el cual daría mucha pasta cuando rompiera por abajo. Estas semanas, el índice alemán ha efectuado un giro claro a la baja y un servidor, viendo el sentimiento negativo de muchos inversores, ha caído en el error de ir pensando en soportes que pudieran frenar la caída ignorando lo que hacía el precio:







Es un hostiazo descomunal, pero es que la subida era espectacular. ¿Veremos el DAX por debajo de los 5.000? Nunca se sabe, pero lo que está claro es que no podemos ponernos en contra de nuestro propio escenario.

Felicito a muertoviviente por haber permanecido fiel a su análisis, porque a veces es difícil creerse lo que vemos reflejado en el gráfico, ya sea acertado o no.

Pese a todo, sigo optimista en cuanto al medio plazo. Europa se llevaría un tortazo, con el IBEX aguantando mucho mejor de lo que muchos esperan y USA caería más, pero no tanto como los alemanes. Con suerte se generaría el suficiente sentimiento negativo como para darnos unos meses muy tranquilos al alza. De momento todo condicional, porque los objetivos bajistas siguen vigentes y no hemos hecho un suelo en condiciones, faltan semanas para ver cómo se resuelve la situación.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

buenos dias, a estas horas de la mañana todo bien muy muy colorado.......... parece q los limites q no saltaron ayer los quieren convertir en resistencia.....


----------



## necho (16 Ago 2011)

Venga, que hoy parece que habrá marcha. El DAXi abriendo con gap a la baja en el pre-market. En estos momentos ya ha llegado a tocar los -2.00% :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2011)

hay que ser precavidos , la cosa no pinta tan bien para largos , pero no por eso cargaria cortos , los indicadores de momento son alcistas y con recorrido yo esperaria a que se aclare un poco el panorama y que pase o se acerque el vencimiento mensual del viernes para arrearle 8:


----------



## Kalevala (16 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que ser precavidos , la cosa no pinta tan bien para largos , pero no por eso cargaria cortos , los indicadores de momento son alcistas y con recorrido yo esperaria a que se aclare un poco el panorama y que pase o se acerque el vencimiento mensual del viernes para arrearle 8:



No creo que te cargues mucho, no te dejan!

PD: HDLGP


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



Mulder dijo:


> En el Stoxx se está viendo a los leoncios sacar pasta a patadas, mientras tanto nos dejan un bonito lateral, en el S&P la altura de la cotización tampoco se corresponde con entradas de dinero, lo más curioso de todo es que las gacelas tampoco meten dinero, está todo el mundo vendiendo a saco paco, especialmente en Europa.
> 
> Mañana veremos el resultado de todo esto.



Siyalodeciayo.... :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2011)

todavia nos queda el vencimiento mensual y pueden decir que los datos del pib ya han sido descontados , pueden hacer alguna marranada como caer y luego terminar muy verdes .

si no suben por lo menos mantendran un lateral que nos dara una oportunidad de cortos el jueves o el viernes


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

si, hoy la excusa sera el mal dato del PIB aleman, pero quizas estemos rojos hasta la subasta española de letras y luego subamos

quien sabe.....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si, hoy la excusa sera el mal dato del PIB aleman, pero quizas estemos rojos hasta la subasta española de letras y luego subamos
> 
> quien sabe.....



exacto , quien sabe , lo mejor ahora es estar en liquidez y al acecho , dejemos que los indicadores entren un poco en sobrecompra para arrearle 

y si es en el 61,8% 9280 mejor que mejor , recuerden el vencimiento mensual 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ago 2011)

Buenos días... 

El S&P está respetando muy bien los fibos, sale de sobreventa y al menos el Konkorde lo pinta al revés de como dice Mulder, mucha salida de gacelas y mucha entrada de leones.







Saludos...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

sr. pollastre, cuando termine su operativa puede darnos algo de luz????


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> El S&P está respetando muy bien los fibos, sale de sobreventa y al menos el Konkorde lo pinta al revés de como dice Mulder, mucha salida de gacelas y mucha entrada de leones.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que en el S&P no se veía algo tan exagerado como en el Stoxx, pero aun así lo que dije exactamente es que la cotización no se correspondía con el dinero que estaba entrando, las cosas no cuadraban.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

q dia mas raro......... no quiere romper hacia ningun lado.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias señores, me logueo para decirles que sin niña, los 6060 del daxie eran zona de resistencia importante, y los cortos que si se permiten alli, estan haciendo buena cosecha. Y eso que no sabia que los seres de luz, se les ha conectado una reactancia en pararelo y su luminosidad ha bajado hasta el 0,1. :XX:

Edito:



Spoiler



Aseguro 150 pipos con sp en el daxie, y me voy a comer arena a la playa, suerte y guano a todos.


----------



## Urederra (16 Ago 2011)

¿ Y este miniguano repentino?


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ago 2011)

es que me he metido en TR, y claro tenia que bajar...........


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

parece q nos movemos, pero hay mucho miedo....... 

q tal es el volumen hoy?


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> parece q nos movemos, pero hay mucho miedo.......
> 
> q tal es el volumen hoy?



Pues tres cuartos de lo mismo que ayer, en el S&P las gacelas venden pero los leoncios solo sueltan migajas.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ago 2011)

El IBEX guaneando y todos con las babas pegados a la pantalla y sin poder meter cortos... bueno, excepto rosonero, claro.


----------



## rosonero (16 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El IBEX guaneando y todos con las babas pegados a la pantalla y sin poder meter cortos... bueno, excepto rosonero, claro.



Ja ja ja, :no: Ahora solo miro hacia arriba

Pd. Vaya parece que alguien toca a la puerta ...
Mujer: Me parece que son del Centro Nacional de Paradores, les abro

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ago 2011)

Rosonero, para tu posible estancia "vacacional" causada por tus cortos, prefieres Bisonte o Celtas???


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Ago 2011)

El Tesoro rebaja el interés pagado por sus títulos a corto plazo y coloca el máximo previsto

El Tesoro ha conseguido hoy 5.690 millones de euros en letras a 12 y 18 meses, pagando un interés del 3,33% y del 3,59%, respectivamente, unas rentabilidades inferiores a la de hace un mes, del 3,7% y del 3,91% en cada caso. La cantidad obtenida se ha situado en la parte alta de la horquilla prevista, de entre 5.000 y 6.000 millones.

El Tesoro paga un 10% menos por sus letras y coloca el máximo previsto - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2011)

Leoncios comprando con fuerza ahora y el gacelerío sigue con los cortos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ago 2011)

nosotros subiendo un 0.2% y los alemanes y los franceses ralentizando el crecimiento de la zona euro..... si al final ellos son los culpables....


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2011)

Al chulibex le está costando mucho caer.

Atención a la superación de los 8600


----------



## mcd (16 Ago 2011)

otro punto de vista

Suelos Bajistas (I): la bolsa no siempre es rentable en el largo plazo - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

estos leones nos quieren matar............. pero de aburrimiento.....


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2011)

Me acaba de llegar de mi Broker (IG M....)

Prohibición de posiciones cortas en acciones e índices en España 


Estimado Mr. XXXXXXXX:

Debido a la alta volatilidad de los mercados, el regulador español, la CNMV, ha prohibido las posiciones cortas cuando éstas puedan constituir o aumentar una posición corta en el mercado financiero. Esto incluye cualquier operación en acciones e índices, y cobertura de carteras, derivadas en mercados regulados o derivados OTC.


Implicaciones de la prohibición

La prohibición no impide a los clientes abrir una posición corta en un CFD, pero no les permite tener una posición neta corta en ninguna de las 16 acciones de bancos o mercados relacionados con los índices. *Una "posición neta corta" es toda posición que resulte en una exposición económica positiva ante una caída del precio de la acción*.

Los clientes que tienen exposición en el mercado pueden cubrir su riesgo general poniéndose cortos en un índice. Sin embargo, los clientes no pueden aumentar o crear una nueva posición neta corta.

La prohibición sólo se refiere a crear o aumentar nuevas posiciones cortas, lo que implica que las posiciones abiertas con anterioridad no se verán afectadas y no vulneran la prohibición.


¿Qué acciones se ven afectadas?

Las siguientes acciones están sujetas a la prohibición temporal:

Santander (SAN.MC), BBVA (BBVA.MC), Sabadell (SABE.MC), Bankinter (BKT.MC), Banco Popular (POP.MC), Banca Cívica (BCIV.MC), Banco de Valencia, Banesto (BTO.MC), Banco Pastor (PAS.MC), Bankia (BKIA.MC), Caixabank (CABK.MC), CAM (CAMH.MC), Grupo Catalana de Occidente, Mapfre (MAP.MC), BME (BME.MC) y Renta 4.


¿Cuándo es efectiva la prohibición?

La prohibición es efectiva durante quince días, a contar desde el viernes 12 de agosto. La CNMV ha subrayado que este periodo podría ampliarse si fuera necesario.

Tenga en cuenta que es responsabilidad del inversor calcula y controlar la exposición para cumplir con las medidas adoptadas por la CNMV. Puede estar sujeto a restricciones cuando abra una posición corta, por lo que le recomendamos consultar la página web de la CNMV para tener más información.


----------



## aksarben (16 Ago 2011)

Dios, de república bananera... xD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Dios, de república bananera... xD



Es lo que he pensado cuando he leido el correo.

Yo que creía que me iban a dar un premio por _Gacelus Maximus_!!


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Ago 2011)

Para cuando alguna información o rueda de prensa de la reunión Merke y Sarko, ¿¿ alguien sabe alguna hora??


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo que creía que me iban a dar un premio por _Gacelus Maximus_!!


----------



## patilltoes (16 Ago 2011)

Y si te pasas te denuncias tu solo, o te encierras en tu habitacion sin cenar y le das mil euros de multa a un poli.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Ago 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Para cuando alguna información o rueda de prensa de la reunión Merke y Sarko, ¿¿ alguien sabe alguna hora??



Me parece que la rueda de prensa es a las 18:30h.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2011)

AVISO!! OFFTOPIC CHORRA


Spoiler



¿Os habeis dado cuenta que la relación entre el número de thanks por mensaje se aproxima a 2 en todos los foreros? ::



El que avisa no es traidor


----------



## aksarben (16 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> AVISO!! OFFTOPIC CHORRA
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Está usted _realmente_ aburrido ::


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Y si te pasas te denuncias tu solo, o te encierras en tu habitacion sin cenar y le das mil euros de multa a un poli.



Te encierras en tu habitación y antes de entrar cuelgas el número 101 fuera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Está usted _realmente_ aburrido ::



En efecto. Sin cortos la vida no tiene color, uno ve estas caiditas miniguaniles y ya ni disfruta. Perros!


----------



## ProfePaco (16 Ago 2011)

pues yo que estaba pensando en empezar a operar con futuros del Ibex....

no tengo experiencia, pero si no dejan comprar cortos... no entiendo como se juega ahora... no le veo la gracia..


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2011)

Parece que los leoncios vuelven a tirarlo abajo, no con mucha convicción pero lo tiran poco a poco.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Ago 2011)

solo entro a saludarles y a cagarme en la madre que pario a los de la CMNV.

les digo lo mismo que una inversora les dijo a los inutiles de SP, el dia que que bajaron a usa de aaa.

Single Mother from St. Louis Flying Banner Over Lower Manhattan: ‘Thanks For The Downgrade. You Should All Be Fired.’ (UPDATED) | The New York Observer








*a la puta calle !!!!!!!*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

Spoiler



La leche y no ha salado el sp, pues lo bajo asegurando 175 pipos, que lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa, tanto guano no es bueno



Les dejo varios enlaces, por si quieren leer cosillas y ver algunas graficas:

http://www.djaverages.com/flash/ilc/djia_poster.pdf

S&P 500: Total and Inflation-Adjusted Historical Returns


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> AVISO!! OFFTOPIC CHORRA
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ya solo te falta un thanks ::


----------



## patilltoes (16 Ago 2011)

¿Ya se ha despeñado del todo o aun queda?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

Miren que idea mas buena, como somos varios los indignados sobre esta ultima perroflautada de la prohibicion de acudir a un mercado y comprar al precio que uno desee, podriamos imitar a la susodicha americana, con un banner de ese tipo.

Yo voto porque lo escriba el señor Rafaxl despues de un subidon del sp de 50 puntos tras un mal dato macro usano, ¿que me dicen?


----------



## morgan (16 Ago 2011)

Quiero que me devuelvan mis cortos :´(.

Es una tortura ver estas caidas y no poder entrar. Cabrones .


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Ya se ha despeñado del todo o aun queda?



queda un poco aun, en alemania no nos han dado aun el visto bueno para el guanen ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2011)

parece que al final si que hay lateral , venga ibex marcate un lateral y luego un guanazo 8:

despues de llevarlo mas o menos a los 8750 la espero para el jueves o viernes en 8800 y desde ahi el segundo tramo de brutal GUANO


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

nada, no hay manera, no se como sera cuando empiece la sesion USA, pero por ahora lo tienen todo atado y bien atado

edito: lo q esta peponico hoy es el oro


----------



## Pepe Broz (16 Ago 2011)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como los cortos solo se prohíben en ciertos valores, que de hecho son los más especulativos. Os podéis poner cortos en otros valores y ya está.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

o en otros indices


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es como los cortos solo se prohíben en ciertos valores, que de hecho son los más especulativos. Os podéis poner cortos en otros valores y ya está.





pipoapipo dijo:


> o en otros indices



Hay algunos románticos, hombres de un sólo índice, que jamás se irán del chilibex al daxi o al SP, nunca!


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Leoncios comprando con fuerza ahora y el gacelerío sigue con los cortos...



una pregunta *mulder o cualquier otro* (perdón):

¿cómo se sabe cuales son leones o gacelas y si venden o compran con fuerza? ¿volc y volv ?

explica un poco si puedes y no es molestia:rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

Esa me la se señor vmmp29

en interdin por lo menos, pagando un sobrecoste de 9,90 euros/mes, tienes la opcion avatar, y al lado de cada operacion te salen las imagenes:







o bien


----------



## Goodbye (16 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta *mulder*
> 
> ¿cómo se sabe cuales son leones o gacelas y si venden o compran con fuerza? ¿volc y volv ?
> 
> explica un poco si puedes y no es molestia:rolleye:



No responde a tu pregunta, pero me apetecía ponerlo: 



> Pero llega un momento en que esos mismos operadores fuertes, que tuvieron la habilidad de comprar mucho más abajo, consideran que el valor ya no puede subir mucho más, entonces empieza el proceso inverso, el proceso de distribución.
> 
> De nuevo tienen el mismo problema del principio, el volumen que tienen que meter en el mercado para deshacer o girar la posición de alcista a bajista es muy grande. Si sueltan todo el papel de golpe se encontrarían con que su propia venta provocaría un desplome, lo que impediría tomar las plusvalías adecuadas. Entonces empiezan a vender con volumen fuerte, pero cada vez que el precio baja demasiado lo vuelven a subir con compras rápidas y con poco volumen. Cuando vuelve a estar en precio vuelven a vender con todo el volumen que el mercado es capaz de absorber y así sucesivamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## patilltoes (16 Ago 2011)

Vaya saltaco.


----------



## Pepe Broz (16 Ago 2011)

De Cárpatos



Producción industrial	[Imprimir]	


Producción industrial de Julio sube 0,9% cuando se esperaba subida de 0,5 %. 

Capacidad en uso 77,5, la más alta desde agosto de 2008, cuando se esperaba 76,9. 

Si quitamos coches sigue subiendo con fuerza el 0,7%. 

Dato muy bueno, una grata sorpresa, muy bueno para bolsas y dólar y al revés para bonos.


----------



## patilltoes (16 Ago 2011)

El primer buen dato macro en semanas.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2011)

jojojo, la que montan con el dato.

Tengan más cuidado que nunca.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ago 2011)

Fitch mantiene la triple A de Estados Unidos con perspectiva estable


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Ago 2011)

Bueno, de nuevo en 8600. A ver lo que dura. :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2011)

Hay que fastidiarse! Esos 860x piden un corto como el comer!

edito: pues lo dicho, parece un triple techo
edito2: ::


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2011)

En un par de horas la monja enseñará el camino del señor.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En un par de horas la monja enseñará el camino del señor.



Haran lo que sea para que parezca que aqui no ha pasado nada, otro mensaje mas de boboptimismo a la borregada.


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta *mulder o cualquier otro* (perdón):
> 
> ¿cómo se sabe cuales son leones o gacelas y si venden o compran con fuerza? ¿volc y volv ?
> 
> explica un poco si puedes y no es molestia:rolleye:



Es muy simple, un particular no se compra 10.000 contratos del S&P en menos de 10 segundos y un grupo de gacelillas tampoco lo hace, aunque sea a nivel mundial.


----------



## lokeno100 (16 Ago 2011)

La bolsa a pesar de lo que se ha hecho no levanta cabeza qué más se podrá hacer, o qué más harán los gobiernos?


----------



## rosonero (16 Ago 2011)

Desde que solo puedo meter largos en Ibex (lo único que medio controlo) lo veo todo con más optimismo. Ahora mismo, por ejemplo, creo que como petemos los 8620 cerramos cerca de 8700 y mañana gap al alza. ::


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Ago 2011)

¿dónde está Aldano y su post apocalíptico bursatil cuando se le necesita? 

A ver si le va a pillar el guano en la playa, joder...

¿no hay un guanero de guardia para abrir un hilo?


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2011)

Y el oro acercandose sigilosamente a los 1800 dolares, ver para creer.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Ago 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿dónde está Aldano y su post apocalíptico bursatil cuando se le necesita?
> 
> A ver si le va a pillar el guano en la playa, joder...
> 
> ¿no hay un guanero de guardia para abrir un hilo?



Lo ha abierto Visilleras, pero aldono retransmite al minuto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/244932-16-de-agosto-martes-negro.html

¿Cuanto queda Josefrancisco?


----------



## morgan (16 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Ahora mismo, por ejemplo, creo que como petemos los 8620 cerramos cerca de 8700 y mañana gap al alza. ::



Yo veo eso que dices, pero más bien en los 8640.

Aunque cuando varios ven lo mismo, malo .


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Lo ha abierto Visilleras, pero aldono retransmite al minuto:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/244932-16-de-agosto-martes-negro.html
> 
> ¿Cuanto queda Josefrancisco?



Pues gracias, voy a verlo xD


----------



## rosonero (16 Ago 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo veo eso que dices, pero más bien en los 8640.
> 
> Aunque cuando varios ven lo mismo, malo .



No hombre!!! Por dos alcistas intra que somos, el resto solo ve guano para los próximos días.

Venga !!! Ya vuelve a atacar, aunque no parece que el ibex esté por acompañar a los usanos :


----------



## Visilleras (16 Ago 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿dónde está Aldano y su post apocalíptico bursatil cuando se le necesita?
> 
> A ver si le va a pillar el guano en la playa, joder...
> 
> ¿no hay un guanero de guardia para abrir un hilo?



Siempre hay un guanero de guardia 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/244932-16-de-agosto-martes-negro.html

Y disfruta de la playa: Salvo sorpresas de última hora dudo mucho que esto cambie, al menos el Dow Jones. Incluso no creo que hoy en Madrid haya muchas sorpresas en la robasta.


----------



## Visilleras (16 Ago 2011)

Por cierto, cuando hablais de "la monja" ¿Os referís a Merkel, o a la Salgado?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Ago 2011)

Creo que a Merkel.



rosonero dijo:


> Desde que solo puedo meter largos en Ibex (lo único que medio controlo) lo veo todo con más optimismo. Ahora mismo, por ejemplo, creo que como petemos los *8620* cerramos cerca de 8700 y mañana gap al alza. ::





morgan dijo:


> Yo veo eso que dices, pero más bien en los *8640*.
> 
> Aunque cuando varios ven lo mismo, malo .



Pues ya se han pasado los dos. A ver por cuanto...

IBEX 35 8.654,100 -0,63%


----------



## Visilleras (16 Ago 2011)

Venga un video para amenizar la espera de la robasta.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iXkyTOwKGFU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## patilltoes (16 Ago 2011)

Anda que vaya picos.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Por cierto, cuando hablais de "la monja" ¿Os referís a Merkel, o a la Salgado?



Es igual de puta a puta taconazo.

Imagino que merkel porque hoy tienen la reunion a las 18:00.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Por cierto, cuando hablais de "la monja" ¿Os referís a Merkel, o a la Salgado?



La teutona tetona.::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2011)

veo que la cosa se puede quedar estancada en estos niveles , con algun pico en 8800 y poco ienso:

ya voy preparando la artilleria para posicionarme entre mañana y el viernes 8:


----------



## Visilleras (16 Ago 2011)

Poca novedad a las 17:36
*Dow: 0,45% Nasdaq: 0,89%*
Hay que esperar a lo que diga la alemana a las 18.


----------



## morgan (16 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que a Merkel.
> 
> 
> Pues ya se han pasado los dos. A ver por cuanto...
> ...



8675. 

Unos minutillos mas a la sesión y habriamos rondado los 8700 8:.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2011)

¿se puede ver en directo al comparecencia de estos rufianes?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes,

hoy si que me gustaria saber la opinion de los expertos sobre el tema del volumen de los leoncios y las gacelas, mi sistema [un excel al estilo BL] me muestra que estamos en la zona de la directriz bajista y tocaria bajar.

La comparecencia señor Bertok igual la puede seguir usted en el canal 24h en españa, en el 24 frances lo dan seguro.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2011)

Bueno bueno, algo han dicho-hecho porque esto ha salido disparado ahora mismo. USA en verde y el dax ya sube 50 puntos. Mas volatilidad que una montaña rusa.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Ago 2011)

GObierno comun para la eurozona... esque suena a tirania por todas partes.

Edito: desplome de 60 puntos en ná!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno bueno, algo han dicho-hecho porque esto ha salido disparado ahora mismo. USA en verde y el dax ya sube 50 puntos. Mas volatilidad que una montaña rusa.



Y el cruce EUR/CHF tb...
edito: lo stesso per il EUR/CHF


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo que la cosa se puede quedar estancada en estos niveles , con algun pico en 8800 y poco ienso:
> 
> ya voy preparando la artilleria para posicionarme entre mañana y el viernes 8:



corto hasta las tracas


----------



## JohnSilver (16 Ago 2011)

De El País

Reunión entre Merkel y Sarkozy. La canciller alemana y el presidente francés piden "crear un Gobierno auténtico de la Zona Euro, constituido por el Consejo de Jefes de Estado y de Gobierno y elegirá un presidente permanente por dos años y meido". Proponen a Van Rompuy

Merkel y Sarkozy piden que los 17 Estados del Euro incluyan en sus constituciones un límite del déficit público. Además se aprobará una tasa sobre la transacciones financieras. Sarkozy anuncia que en 2013 Alemania y Francia tendrán el mismo Impuesto de Sociedades


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2011)

con esa puta mierda quieren parar las caidas 

estan perdidos , solo les quedan los faroles :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2011)

jejejeej, a ver esos fondos de cohesión ande sus los gastáis!!!.. 
cuando metan mano aqui en andasulía.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

No eurobonos, no qe europea, a mercado no gustar lo que escuchar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

Ahora si amigo sarko, eurobonos pero me quedo con todo, ahora si la puntita ya asoma, la verdad aquel que sepa de que va el cuento, se debe aburrir con lo lento que va esto, pero camina.


----------



## Visilleras (16 Ago 2011)

Hombres de poca Fé!!
ha sido salir Merkel hablando y el Dow Jones pegar una buena bajada!!

*11,382.32 100.58 (0.88%) *







Guaaaanooo!!
Guaaaanooooo!!!
Guaaaaaaaaanoooooo!!


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No eurobonos, no qe europea, a mercado no gustar lo que escuchar.









Jon Ander, te ordeno que salgas del cuerpo de chinito!!


----------



## Mulder (16 Ago 2011)

Creo que voy a ir haciendo las maletas para emigrar a las américas.... :S::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2011)

ahhhhh vuelve el sacro imperio!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

Que vamos a una integracion economica de europa, todos salvados, ahora a conformar una macro bolsa, que haga sombra al sp500, y que metan a BANKIA eh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ago 2011)

JohnSilver dijo:


> De El País
> 
> Reunión entre Merkel y Sarkozy. La canciller alemana y el presidente francés piden "crear un Gobierno auténtico de la Zona Euro, constituido por el Consejo de Jefes de Estado y de Gobierno y elegirá un presidente permanente por dos años y meido". Proponen a Van Rompuy
> 
> *Merkel y Sarkozy piden que los 17 Estados del Euro incluyan en sus constituciones un límite del déficit público*. Además se aprobará una tasa sobre la transacciones financieras. Sarkozy anuncia que en 2013 Alemania y Francia tendrán el mismo Impuesto de Sociedades



esto es un cachondeo :XX:

la Unión ya dispone de ese mecanismo de déficit excesivo *3%*
nadie lo cumple, Alemania y Francia tampoco en su momento que *pésimo circo*


----------



## aksarben (16 Ago 2011)

Guillotina, joder.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ago 2011)

Ay mi madre, este foro es muy grande.



Spoiler



He llamado al Oso del Guano, y me ha dicho que para invocarle hay que cantar esta bonita canción popular cubana, modificada por el mismo.

Yo soy un oso sin plata
De donde habitan los cortos
Yo soy un oso sin plata
De donde habitan los cortos
Y antes de palmar yo quiero
Mucho guano para todos

Chorus:
Juan Guananera
Me llaman Juan Guananera
Juan Guananera
Me llaman Juan Guananera


Acciones de Unión Fenosa
Y del Banco Santader
Acciones de Unión Fenosa
Y del Banco Santader
Acciones como las gacelas
que pierden siempre sus pelas

Chorus:
Juan Guananera
Me llaman Juan Guananera
Juan Guananera
Me llaman Juan Guananera


Y hacer el bailecito, claro, si no no vale de nada


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2011)

joer chinito_deslocalizador........ pero q tomas ....... jajajajaja

no es q yo sepa mucho de bolsa, pero me parece q si siguen asi los indices no vamos a tener q esperar mucho para mas guano.....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2011)

estan subiendo el sp , mañana al loro con el 8815-8820 posible pico antes del big guano 8:


----------



## Yo2k1 (16 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estan subiendo el sp , mañana al loro con el 8815-8820 posible pico antes del big guano 8:



Yo no se si habrá big guano, si esto subirá, bajara o todo lo contrario. O si ambas cosas, ninguna o lo que sea. 
Pero si se, que después de ver y leer como estas avisando claramente de esos 7200 o incluso menos, si aciertas, en homenaje a tu nick me veré todas las películas de zombies que haya en el mercado.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

jajajaja!!!! no joda, Sr. Chinazo... ¿ de dónde diablos ha sacado eso ?

Y no me diga que lo ha compuesto Ud., que me pongo muy celoso cuando peligran mis odas 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ay mi madre, este foro es muy grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo no se si habrá big guano, si esto subirá, bajara o todo lo contrario. O si ambas cosas, ninguna o lo que sea.
> Pero si se, que después de ver y leer como estas avisando claramente de esos 7200 o incluso menos, si aciertas, en homenaje a tu nick me veré todas las películas de zombies que haya en el mercado.



recomiendo esta






loleante a mas no poder!


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

Vamos, vamos... si va a recomendar películas de culto, hágalo con estilo ::::

[YOUTUBE]Chopping Mall: Head Explosion - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]













Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> recomiendo esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Ago 2011)

Pollastre, ¿te acuerdas del gráfico del Ibex que superpuse al tuyo del Stoxx el viernes?

En el Stoxx había ventas a partir de las 16:00 y en el Ibex siguieron comprando hasta final de sesión, como el SP no fue muy allá el lunes abrieron planos y distribuyeron, no lo dejaban caer.

Y en la sesión de hoy lo han dejado caer para comprar barato y hacer un segundo intento de quedarse largos al cierre, todavía más largos que el viernes, pues bien, me apuesto lo que queráis a que haga lo que haga el SP el Ibex abre plano para que puedan salvar la cara.

Dirán que le ha sentado muy bien al mercado el dato de inventarios de perdigones en japón o lo que se les ocurra...

Estos leoncios son así, son unos artistas.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

Veo tu punto de vista, pero recuerda que a las correlaciones entre índices las carga el diablo, y se les disparan en el morro a las gazelles...

Eso que mencionas funcionaba medio qué, aproximadamente, hace cosa de escasos tres años. 

Precisamente por aquel entonces comencé a programar la AI que utilizo hoy en día. Y debido a ese efecto, denominé al software "Legion" (nunca os habéis preguntado por el verdadero nombre de la niña? ). Pues esa es la razón : "Mi nombre es Legión, *pues somos muchos*" [Mat 5:9].

El motivo de ese nombre tiene que ver con el efecto que mencionas: antes, hace años, los índices guardaban una fuerte correlación entre ellos. A tal extremo llegaba, que podías distinguir algorítmicamente una operación de manos fuertes, sin más que comprobar las correlaciones entre índices en el momento en que se producía. En definitiva, una operación de manos fuertes se distribuía a tiempo real entre varios índices; era responsabilidad de tu software el identificarla y aislarla en tiempo real, para distinguirla de las operaciones de leoncios nacionales de medio pelo.

[inciso]
En realidad, debo decir que los leoncios nacionales son tan lamentables (en cash disponible, pero sobre todo en tecnología) que en justicia deberíamos llamarlos de 3/4 de pelo, no de medio pelo.
[/inciso]

Por descontado, todo lo anterior hoy en día ya no vale absolutamente para nada. El mercado evoluciona, la tecnología mejora, las reglas cambian... nada de lo que me daba dinero hace tres años me daría dinero hoy en día.

Aunque conservo con cierto cariño el nombre de Legión.





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pollastre, ¿te acuerdas del gráfico del Ibex que superpuse al tuyo del Stoxx el viernes?
> 
> En el Stoxx había ventas a partir de las 16:00 y en el Ibex siguieron comprando hasta final de sesión, como el SP no fue muy allá el lunes abrieron planos y distribuyeron, no lo dejaban caer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2011)

Maese:

Conociendo el nombre de sus programas, comandos, rutinas y bucles, nunca termino de dilucidar si es un genio desatado o está peligrosamente chalado.

Bien he de decir que me inclino fuertemente por lo primero


----------



## The Hellion (17 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, vamos... si va a recomendar películas de culto, hágalo con estilo ::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yp_5FU5ikcE[/YOUTUBE]



Al ver a todos los espectadores detrás del cristal, sabiendo perfectamente lo que iba a pasar entre el depredador mecánico y la chica gacela, y sin poder ponerse cortos, he pensado en ustedes. 

Me parece que este hilo me está empezando a afectar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, vamos... si va a recomendar películas de culto, hágalo con estilo ::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yp_5FU5ikcE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



pollastre dijo:


> Veo tu punto de vista, pero recuerda que a las correlaciones entre índices las carga el diablo, y se les disparan en el morro a las gazelles...
> 
> Eso que mencionas funcionaba medio qué, aproximadamente, hace cosa de escasos tres años.
> 
> ...



Confirmo este punto, hasta 2009 los índices iban bastante correlacionados, las diferencias eran mínimas, pero a partir de 2010 cada uno empezó a ir por su lado y desde entonces es preciso analizar cada índice por separado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Precisamente por aquel entonces comencé a programar la AI que utilizo hoy en día. Y debido a ese efecto, denominé al software "Legion" (nunca os habéis preguntado por el verdadero nombre de la niña? ). Pues esa es la razón : "Mi nombre es Legión, *pues somos muchos*" [Mat 5:9]= [Len cinco novenos]
> es que con la visita del Sumo estoy un poco perturbado, todo el dia en la calle y el metro niños/as con gorritos naranjas cantando:´(


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pollastre dijo:
> 
> 
> > Precisamente por aquel entonces comencé a programar la AI que utilizo hoy en día. Y debido a ese efecto, denominé al software "Legion" (nunca os habéis preguntado por el verdadero nombre de la niña? ). Pues esa es la razón : "Mi nombre es Legión, *pues somos muchos*" [Mat 5:9]= [Len cinco novenos]
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo no se si habrá big guano, si esto subirá, bajara o todo lo contrario. O si ambas cosas, ninguna o lo que sea.
> Pero si se, que después de ver y leer como estas avisando claramente de esos 7200 o incluso menos, si aciertas, en homenaje a tu nick me veré todas las películas de zombies que haya en el mercado.



si nos vamos para abajo desde los 8800 dudo que esto se pare en los 7200 , los candidatos serian el 6700 y el 6250 

las peliculas de zombies no me gustan casi nada , me parecen muy malas y la unica que me gusto de chiquillo y recomiendo es " El regreso de los muertos vivientes " 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2011)

BRAINDEAD (tu madre se ha comido a mi perro)......


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2011)

un +1% en el pre??????
edito: a mi me engaña mi ordenador


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2011)

Vaya día nos espera a los que solo podemos ir largos  Y es que Sarko y Merkel parece que decepcionaron 

buenos días y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

el eur-chf cae un 2% :Baile:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Ago 2011)

Me la apunto, pero no puedo evitar recomendar esta otra: 






LOL tras LOL 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> recomiendo esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2011)

Este es el tema de zombies... el hilo que había del IBEX estará en la Guardería ?

Advierto que han frenado el retroceso en una de las líneas fibonacci y quisiera consultar la opinión de la gente que estaba en el tema de bolsa para saber si piensan que romperá para arriba o para abajo.

Tienen idea dónde quedó ese hilo ?











Patota de facinerosos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2011)

Sr. Nico, ya sabe usted que el hilo del ibex a veces trasmuta en hilo de futbolines, hilo de italianas o como en el dia de hoy, zombis ::


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me la apunto, pero no puedo evitar recomendar esta otra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esa es Shawn of the Dead (título original), y la verdad es que es un descojone...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias,

la cancioncita la encontre en el foro, creo que en temas calientes, ya ya se, este foro asuta, pero a mi me resulta muy divertido.

Hablando de zombis, el chulibex cae por tendencia, pero el como buen zombi se quiere levantar y buscar los nuevemiles, como siempre el daxie dira.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ago 2011)

Voy a haceros un favor que me vais a agradecer de por vida.

La historia de Ricky:


Cine de Warrior - La Historia de Ricky - Los mejores momentos.flv - YouTube

Se recomienda verla enterita pues no tiene desperdicio. Imposible juntar en 4 minutos todos los mejores momentos.

Ricky es un poco como el español medio: incorregible.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

ahi va el ibex :Baile: esto ya esta casi maduro 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm chistorras para desayunar :vomito:

:XX:

edito: lo decía por el video posteado anteriormente....


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]OII-MSVa5UU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmo este punto, hasta 2009 los índices iban bastante correlacionados, las diferencias eran mínimas, pero a partir de 2010 cada uno empezó a ir por su lado y desde entonces es preciso analizar cada índice por separado.



.
Mulder, sospecho que por esto te pasaste al FESX. El IBEX está poseído ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Ago 2011)

Vaya, se me ocurre echar un vistazo a Vestas esta mañana, por aquello de los molinos y de ser competencia de Gamesa... y ahora mismo sube un 18% por el anuncio de los beneficios obtenidos. Llegando siempre tarde.


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2011)

Caoentó!!!! Los de ahorro.com no se qué han hecho con las garantías y me han dejado con el disponible en negativo  Llamo y dicen que están trabajando en ello. Para una subida que hay !!!

Claro que por unos segundos se me pasó por la cabeza que fuera algo peor ... como una sanción de la CNMV


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

Veo pepón al chulibex. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Mulder, sospecho que por esto te pasaste al FESX. El IBEX está poseído ...



Pues no, el Ibex está poseido desde tiempos inmemoriables, es un reflejo de la clase de país en el que vivimos.

Por otra parte yo quería operar en el S&P pero no me gustaba nada el hecho de operar con dólares, el Stoxx es casi como un S&P europeo y cotiza en euros, por eso me decidí al final por el, me gusta más el Dax pero las garantías son muy elevadas, el Stoxx es casi como un mini-Dax.


----------



## opinador (17 Ago 2011)

Una pregunta: ¿Qué porcentaje de las acciones del IBEX se mueve en el intradía? o más bien ¿Qué porcentaje está en manos de inversores a largo plazo y no se mueve en el intradía? ¿Cómo está repartida la cosa?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no, el Ibex está poseido desde tiempos inmemoriables, es un reflejo de la clase de país en el que vivimos.
> 
> Por otra parte yo quería operar en el S&P pero no me gustaba nada el hecho de operar con dólares, el Stoxx es casi como un S&P europeo y cotiza en euros, por eso me decidí al final por el, me gusta más el Dax pero las garantías son muy elevadas, el Stoxx es casi como un mini-Dax.



.
YO lo que vi al pasar del IBEX al Stoxx es que este último es "más técnico", más fiable cuando usas AT.

En mi caso, al cambiar de uno a otro, el porcentaje de operaciones buenas y el R/R R no tiene nada que ver (a no ser que yo haya mejorado mucho como gacela, que va a ser que no)

Ayer y hoy: porcentajes del 50% de aciertos y R/R R de 1:1,7 y 1:1,9. Esto en el IBEX no lo sacaba yo NUNCA, sentía que todos los leoncios estaban pendientes de mis stop loss para saltarlos una y otra vez.

Y total, por lo que te cobran de garantías de 2 minis tienes un FESX.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

opinador dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Qué porcentaje de las acciones del IBEX se mueve en el intradía? o más bien ¿Qué porcentaje está en manos de inversores a largo plazo y no se mueve en el intradía? ¿Cómo está repartida la cosa?



Mira la capitalización del Ibex (contado) y luego miras el volumen diario, haz la división entre capitalización y volumen.

Ya sabes, Google es tu amigo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Y al stoxx le puedes meter ahora cortos, dato importante


----------



## opinador (17 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Mira la capitalización del Ibex (contado) y luego miras el volumen diario, haz la división entre capitalización y volumen.
> 
> Ya sabes, Google es tu amigo



Pero eso no me dará el valor correcto, porque en el volumen se mueven varias veces las mismas acciones en un día. Si hay un 99% de acciones que no se mueven, puede haber un volumen diario del 10% moviendo ese 1% de acciones.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

opinador dijo:


> Pero eso no me dará el valor correcto, porque en el volumen se mueven varias veces las mismas acciones en un día. Si hay un 99% de acciones que no se mueven, puede haber un volumen diario del 10% moviendo ese 1% de acciones.



Aquí puedes ver el volumen de acciones negociado en BME durante un año.

Volumen de Bme

Pero el problema es que estas acciones también se están negociando en otros mercados, no obtendrás nunca una cifra exacta de lo que quieres saber porque no hay forma de saberlo, tan solo podrás conseguir una aproximación.

Ahora podrías dividir ese volumen de acciones por el número de días que está la bolsa abierta al año (en BME, ojo).


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Caoentó!!!! Los de ahorro.com no se qué han hecho con las garantías y me han dejado con el disponible en negativo  Llamo y dicen que están trabajando en ello. Para una subida que hay !!!
> 
> Claro que por unos segundos se me pasó por la cabeza que fuera algo peor ... como una sanción de la CNMV



Ya me han devuelto mi pasta. A por los 8800 !!!


----------



## opinador (17 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí puedes ver el volumen de acciones negociado en BME durante un año.
> 
> Volumen de Bme
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, pero ese enlace no me vale, no son las aciones movidas en BME, sino las acciones de BME movidas. En cualquier caso, si obtuviera ese dato, tiene el mismo problema que el dato anterior, no indica qué parte de las acciones tienen un comportamiento estático y cuales se negocian continuamente en el intradía. 
Lo que estoy buscando realmente es qué parte de los accionistas puede tener control sobre el consejo de administración de las empresas cotizadas, y para ello hay que descartar a todos los que funcionan en el intradía como vosotros, ya que es algo que no va con ellos.


----------



## Disolucion (17 Ago 2011)

Que broker recomendais para operar el Euro Stoxx 50?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

yo lo que veo es que distribuyen a diestro y siniestro  

aproveche para cargar cortos , bueno hasta el 31 quedo corto un saludo 8:

los espero en los 6250 :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo lo que veo es que distribuyen a diestro y siniestro
> 
> aproveche para cargar cortos , bueno hasta el 31 quedo corto un saludo 8:
> 
> los espero en los 6250 :Aplauso:



El día para tirarlo era hoy. Lo tenían a webo.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Ago 2011)

esta el dia raro, yo diria q esto guanea, pero es q tambien hay un hchi (creo) q nos llevaria bastante arriba

a ver si hoy despejamos alguna duda

aunq los dos ultimos dias cuando estaba USA nosotros ibamos a nuestra bola.....

edito: claca, nos leen, q decias de gas natural? vaya dos dias lleva :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El día para tirarlo era hoy. Lo tenían a webo.



yo ya voy cogiendo sitio probablemente sigan laterales un par de dias mas , pero prefiero pajaro en mano , digo cortos razonablemente baratos a esperar un poco mas y ver al ibex mas abajo 

mi idea es mas que un nivel concreto , la combinacion de los siguientes niveles 7300 -6700-6250 y el 31 de agosto como dia de giro 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo ya voy cogiendo sitio probablemente sigan laterales un par de dias mas , pero prefiero pajaro en mano , digo cortos razonablemente baratos a esperar un poco mas y ver al ibex mas abajo
> 
> mi idea es mas que un nivel concreto , la combinacion de los siguientes niveles 7300 -6700-6250 y el 31 de agosto como dia de giro 8:



como acierte es para hacerle presidente vitalicio de este hilo o algo asi ::

si falla le catalogamos como a rbotic, de visionario loco (aunq luego mire quien ha reido el ultimo..... :cook: )


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> como acierte es para hacerle presidente vitalicio de este hilo o algo asi ::
> 
> si falla le catalogamos como a rbotic, de visionario loco (aunq luego mire quien ha reido el ultimo..... :cook: )



Hombre, yo no llegaría al extremo de calificar al _Malvado RobotNick _de "visionario loco"... pero sí que he de reconocer que puede llegar a ser extremadamente contumaz cuando se pone el traje chamánico ::


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo ya voy cogiendo sitio probablemente sigan laterales un par de dias mas , pero prefiero pajaro en mano , digo cortos razonablemente baratos a esperar un poco mas y ver al ibex mas abajo
> 
> mi idea es mas que un nivel concreto ,* la combinacion de los siguientes niveles 7300 -6700-6250 y el 31 de agosto como dia de giro* 8:



no te entiendo, quieres decir que va v caer a 6250 antes del 31 agosto y luego darse la vuelta


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no te entiendo, quieres decir que va v caer a 6250 antes del 31 agosto y luego darse la vuelta



quiero decir que tengo calculado el fin de la caida para el 31 de agosto y que coincidira con alguno de esos tres niveles , de preferencia el 6700 y el 6250 :baba:

pero eso es lo que yo tengo calculado y actuare en consecuencia , no se olvide que puedo equivocarme


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo ya voy cogiendo sitio probablemente sigan laterales un par de dias mas , pero prefiero pajaro en mano , digo cortos razonablemente baratos a esperar un poco mas y ver al ibex mas abajo
> 
> mi idea es mas que un nivel concreto , la combinacion de los siguientes niveles 7300 -6700-6250 y el 31 de agosto como dia de giro 8:



Si se cumple lo que usted dice, se habra erigido como el rey de la manada

[YOUTUBE]jlo4mpZ7Uso[/YOUTUBE]







En caso contrario, si su prediccion resulta erronea, no sera usted mas que una gacela loca pasto de los salvajes leoncios que pueblan esta piel de toro:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si se cumple lo que usted dice, se habra erigido como el rey de la manada
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jlo4mpZ7Uso[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Como que el rey de la mamada :8:


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2011)

Un consejero de Santander compra más de 122.000 acciones a precios entre 6,63 y 6,65 euros

Movimientos INSIDERS, entre ellos el del consejero del SAN que tenía algo suelto en el bolsillo:

ABERTIS

Salvador Alemany, presidente y consejero delegado, compra 46.580 acciones a 10,75 euros. Controla: 0,033%.

ACCIONA

Jaime Castellanos, consejero, compra 8.000 acciones a 61,04 euros. Controla: 0,054%.

BANCO SANTANDER

Ángel Jado Becerro, consejero, compra 20.000 acciones a 6,63 euros; 20.844 acciones a 6,64; y de 81.656 a 6,65 euros. Controla: 0,082%.

BODEGAS RIOJANAS

Infazar, presidente, vende 160 acciones a 5,54 euros; y otras 40 a 5,60 euros. Controla: 6,346%.

CORPORACIÓN FINANCIERA ALBA

Juan March de la Lastra, consejero, compra 781 acciones a 32 euros. Controla: 3,602%.

EDP RENOVAVEIS

Gabriel Alonso Imaz, consejero, compra 18.503 acciones a 3,78 euros. Controla: 0,002%.

Rui Manuel Rodrigues, consejero, compra 750 acciones a 3,81 euros. Controla: 0,001%.

FLUIDRA

Bernat Garrigos, vicesecretario y consejero, compra 1.350 acciones a 2,61 euros. Controla: 0,012%.

INDRA

FMR, accionista significativo, reduce su participación por debajo del 10% hasta el 9,962%.

OHL

Tomás García Madrid, consejero, vende 153.200 acciones a 17,98 euros. Controla: 0,000%.

SNIACE

Félix Revuelta Fernández, consejero, compra 10.000 acciones a 1,20 euros y 20.000 a 1,10 euros. Controla: 9,115%.

VUELING

BNP Paribas, accionista, reduce su participación por debajo del 3% hasta el 2,944%

Insiders: un consejero de santander compra mas de 122000 acciones a precios entre 663 y 665 euros - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2011)

Sarkozy y Merkel piden sanciones para los países que no cumplan con el déficit.

ELLOS TAMBIEN SE INCLUIRÁN??????


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo lo que veo es que distribuyen a diestro y siniestro
> 
> aproveche para cargar cortos , bueno hasta el 31 quedo corto un saludo 8:
> 
> los espero en los 6250 :Aplauso:




Sr. muertoviviente, tras sus cinco minutos de gloria con los místicos suertísticos 8000, creo que debe Ud. cambiar el cristal de su bola de adivinación 

De hecho, están haciendo exactamente lo contrario de lo que Ud. dice: el proceso de acumulación es brutal, como se aprecia en la gráfica de volumen del VTS, y como se ha visto claramente durante toda la mañana con tres visitas al entorno del 5K9 para despues ponernos en resistencia psicológica de 6K.

Ahora mismo estamos con un saldo positivo brutal de +5200 daxies, y agazapados en 6K. Al tiempo si no amagan abajo una tercera vez y luego pegan un zarpazo brutal y rompen la 6K (ayer estuvieron a un pelo de hacerlo). Piense que todos esos contratos acumulados necesitan un buen nivel de precio para venderse... y créame, no se compran 5000+ daxies netos positivos todos los días.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> 
> Hablando de zombis, el chulibex cae por tendencia, pero el como buen zombi se quiere levantar y buscar los nuevemiles, como siempre el daxie dira.



Al mas puro estilo Mulderiano siyalodeciayoismo.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2011)

Ya llego la subidita, a ver donde lo paran porque se les ve con ganas de joder la tarde a mas de uno.

Espectante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Hombre joder joder, si solo nos dejan ponernos largos, nos "regalan dinero", yujuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

Para esta semana tenía la previsión de que bajaramos y aunque no conseguimos superar los máximos semanales del lunes aun (excepto el Stoxx que se marcó un farol cazastops ayer) tampoco pensaba en que tendríamos guano.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Ago 2011)

y este bajon????


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2011)

Si bien las épocas en que la información abundaba en el Foro (*Análisis de Mulder, Niveles de MM, datos sueltos de Fran200, Niveles de Pollastre, Zulomán con los datos exóticos del TT, Cuadros y líneas de Claca y gritos de SELL SELL SELL de kujire*) han quedado atrás y hoy, para conseguir un reporte usado del día de ayer, tienes que ser amigo de *muertoviviente y rbotic*, cuando Pollastre se digna a tirar una migajas el panorama se aclara y el cielo despunta con el brillo áureo del astro rey.

El dato de los *5200 daxies* al menos dan un indicio sustentado de que, más allá de algún giro atrapastops, nos esperan unos cuantos días pepones y eso facilita mucho la toma de decisiones.

Qué pasará para la fecha en que se reactiven los cortos, es toda una incógnita (y tenemos que tener presente ese día), pero, quiero creer que no se han metido en esa cantidad de contratos para venderlos en estampida en una sesión. O si ?

Manténganos al tanto -así sea con estos datos esporádicos- que lo tenemos anotado con gran cantidad de chuletones.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> hoy, para conseguir un reporte usado del día de ayer, tienes que ser amigo de *muertoviviente y rbotic*




Casi se me atraganta el vino de la risa :XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (17 Ago 2011)

ni +5200 daxies ni leches en vinagre

Ud fíjese BIEN quien vuelve a postear :fiufiu: o


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> El dato de los *5200 daxies* al menos dan un indicio sustentado de que, más allá de algún giro atrapastops, nos esperan unos cuantos días pepones y eso facilita mucho la toma de decisiones.




Ud. lo ha dicho magníficamente ... "más allá de algún giro atrapastops". El pequeño inconveniente con estas magnitudes de volumen, es que normalmente no son pájaros de un sólo día.

Esto me dice que están acumulando, sí... pero qué visitas por debajo de 5K9 pueden quedar todavía ? Al pequeño inversor, un descenso a la parte baja del 5K8 es suficiente para asustarlo, cuando no para arruinarlo.

Tenga, pues, cuidado con esta historia. El momento perfecto para largos era el 5K9. Hacerlo en 6K es una apuesta con cierto riesgo: a medio plazo seguramente funcione, pero a corto pueden darle algún susto.

Y, como ud. sabe bien, un susto en el Daxie es sólo apto para bolsillos profundos....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Sr.Pollastre que niveles le da su niña? Veremos de nuevo los 7300, recuerde que robotic ha dicho que el ibex se va a los 10200, asi que el dax le debe seguir :XX: :XX:

Total, mis thyssenkrupp se vienen conmigo a la tumba, nada me falta, latun y thyssen por mi como si se acaba el mundo :XX:


----------



## eruique (17 Ago 2011)

Impresiones :Yo lo que veo es muchos valores haciendo suelo y a punto de despegue
pero mucho miedo en gacelerio, y al mismo tiempo mucho interes en una posible entrada en los distintos foros, con poco volumen teniendo encuenta la época,mas fácil manipular , no pudiendo hacer cortos, tal vez pueda haber una subida hasta septiembre, para cuando lleguen de vacaciones si ha habito subida consistente las ultimas semanas de agosto, entrara dinero fresco para no perderse la subida y despues ...


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Pollastre que niveles le da su niña? Veremos de nuevo los 7300, recuerde que robotic ha dicho que el ibex se va a los 10200, asi que el dax le debe seguir :XX: :XX:
> 
> Total, mis thyssenkrupp se vienen conmigo a la tumba, nada me falta, latun y thyssen por mi como si se acaba el mundo :XX:




Por abajo ya se han tocado (y funcionado) todos hoy. Por arriba está la cosa justita: 5995 (tocado, ojo con éste) , 6013, 6022.

Como ve, todo en un pañuelo. Además la zona 6K ya se ha testado, por lo que podrían ahora intentar un giro asusta-gazelles en vez de ir a perforar los niveles superiores.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Casi se me atraganta el vino de la risa :XX::XX:



Dejese usted de vinos, que luego ve doble y se pone pepón.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

Me acaba de llegar esto del broker (IG M....):

Estimado XXXXXXXXXX:
Le escribimos para informarle de que hemos reducido los spreads de algunos de los índices principales:

Índice
Anterior spread Nuevo spread
Australia 200 al contado 2 1
FTSE100 al Contado 2 1
Alemania 30 al contado 2 1
Alemania 30 al Contado (mini) 3 1
Wall Street al Contado 4 2
Wall Street al Contado (mini) 4 2

Este nuevo spread está disponible desde el 15 de agosto de 2011. Este recorte se ha hecho como parte de nuestro compromiso de proporcionar valores destacados además de calidad en el servicio. Tendrá acceso a un spread más reducido siempre y cuando el índice esté abierto. Tenga en cuenta que si el índice está cerrado, los spreads serán mayores.

Si usted opera regularmente o quiere empezar a operar en los índices bursátiles de todo el mundo, asegúrese de que visita nuestra sección de Análisis de Mercado, donde podrá conocer de primera mano la situación financiera a nivel global y así utilizarla para su operativa.

Si tiene cualquier duda, póngase en contacto con Atención al Cliente


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Señores me voy a que me de el sol hasta ponerme malo, dejo una mini orden puesta en el ibex, no hace falta que les diga el sentido.



Spoiler



8650 con sl 8620



No espero mucho, pero voy sumando operaciones en interdin, a ver si me dan un premio


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2011)

Pues yo ya para dentro en 8680, a ver si aprendo a ponerme largo.

Aunque si los usanos no tiran veremos guano en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Los 8720 del Ibex es la zona a superar.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2011)

Los americanos tienen ganas, atentos al petroleo y el oro, disparadillos.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Ago 2011)

20 puntos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Estan mas tenchos que la picha de nacho vidal.

Otro dia alcista, joder que no he visto ni uno bajando en agosto, me tenia que haber quedado en casa.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

El SP se acerca paso a paso a los 1225. Veremos si el pull back es bueno o no.


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2011)

Al final me van a gustar los largos.

I love CNMV. 



Spoiler



fuera 8740 :Baile:


----------



## Visilleras (17 Ago 2011)

Interesante el Dow Jones. Quiere arrancar, y me parece que va a tener un miercoles potente. Siempre y cuando no salgan Merkel y Sarko hablando...o...Zapatero ::


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2011)

*Bertok:*

Se me ocurre que Bernanke hará compras directas (sin ponerle "nombre" al paquete que use para ello) para evitar que se pierda el impulso -o se consolide la rotura de cuña que tan clarita se observa en el SP y que haría la delicia de muertoviviente y sus dibujitos-.

Salvo que haya un cambio de estrategia muy abrupta -y no se me ocurre cuál con USA habiendo perdido parte de su calificación en la deuda-, lo más seguro es que defiendan el índice con uñas y dientes hasta que el "tozudo" mercado se convenza que tiene que reactivarse.

Recuerda que una baja abrupta y pronunciada en Wall Street implica graves efectos sobre los fondos de pensiones y el empleo en USA donde, sobran los dólares (los imprimen a gusto) y sobran los problemas.

Obviamente puedo estar equivocado y tienen otra estrategia o bien tiene esa pero el mercado "les gana la pulseada".

El dato de los 5200 daxies que acaba de tirar Pollastre me dan una pista de que "los que saben" no apuntan a una caida... ergo... van por la subida "bernakiana".


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2011)

*NOTA Y ACLARACION:*

Niños, no hagan esto en casa sin la supervisión de un adulto experto en derivados, futuros y otras coberturas exóticas.

Todas las manifestaciones y declaraciones que observa en la pantalla están hechas o bien por profesionales experimentados, locos furiosos, mentirosos y opinadores sin dinero arriesgado en el mercado. No debe copiar lo que ve en la pantalla.



_(*) El presente aviso responde a las disposiciones del Real Decreto Reglamentario 27/89 y sus normas complementarias.

(**) Por el momento no podrá aplicar operaciones en "corto" por disposición de la CNMV.

(***) Todas las cifras, declaraciones y análisis son emitidos bajo el principio "as is" lo que importa falta de garantías por parte de quienes lo emiten.

(****) Ninguno de los animales utilizados en este aviso han sufrido lesión alguna y su trabajo se ha realizado respetando su dignidad y los principios aplicables de la Real Sociedad de Guarda de Animales.

(*****) El punto anterior no aplica al Sr. Rafaxl que opera "por su aire". 
_


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Bertok:*
> 
> Se me ocurre que Bernanke hará compras directas (sin ponerle "nombre" al paquete que use para ello) para evitar que se pierda el impulso -o se consolide la rotura de cuña que tan clarita se observa en el SP y que haría la delicia de muertoviviente y sus dibujitos-.
> 
> ...



Me guio por el gráfico. No me creo que la violencia de la bajada haya sido por nada. La pauta de rotura es muy clara y en concreto en el SP ha estado distribuyendo a saco en el periodo enero - julio de 2011.

Por supuesto que van a intentar contener a los índices pero creo yo que ya tienen pocas balas que gastar.

Veo atonía en el mercado y una caida sostenida en el tiempo con mucha menor pendiente que la actual. Para el medio plazo ya se ven precios muy agradables pero todavía queda bajada.


----------



## Claca (17 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esta el dia raro, yo diria q esto guanea, pero es q tambien hay un hchi (creo) q nos llevaria bastante arriba
> 
> a ver si hoy despejamos alguna duda
> 
> ...



Sobre GAS, ya lo comenté (al final del post):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-68.html#post4839589

Al día siguiente del comentario se quedó en 13,7X, cerrando en verde. Luego hemos tenido dos sesiones de caídas duras. Si piensas, como pensaba, que se puede comprar más barato, hay que vender, independientemente de que a meses vista pueda funcionar muy bien, de ahí mi recomendación de venta


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2011)

ya le saco un 2% a TR y me empiezo a agobiar.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2011)

ya está cayendoooooooo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

¿Y ahora vamos a esto?

IBEX35 8690
DAx30 5950


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

debo hacer mas caso a mis propios analisis , ayer dije que el 8815 seria el pico antes del guanazo , creo que a llegado cerca asi a ojo yo diria que a chocado contra la bajista de corto plazo y ahora si señores empieza lo bueno 

poe la mañana no pense que tuviesen webos de ir a probarlo pero si que tuvieron 8:


----------



## Claca (17 Ago 2011)

*IBEX:*







Estructura del movimiento bajista. De momento, todo apunta hacia abajo, y hay margen teórico para rebotar casi mil puntos -que no tiene por qué hacerlo-.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> *IBEX:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahi claca , ya lo tenemos con el grafico , ahora los indicadores a punto de girarse  

una pena me pudo la impaciencia pero aqui seguimos al pie del cañon , van a palmar muchas gacelas largas :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

No cantes victoria tan alegremente...


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2011)

Puajjj !!! Y que hago yo hasta que se levante el baneo a los cortos


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

Si siguen adelante con la tasa en las transacciones financieras, va a correr sangre en los mercados.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Joder menos mal que el daxie se entiende y nos da dinerillos a las gacelas con un simple portatil.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

En rango de minutos, el chulibex tiene una H-C-C-H perfecta. Está tentando la NL con proyección hasta los 8640.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

Lo dejan para la robasta. Vamos a ver.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

La robasta al 705¿?


----------



## rosonero (17 Ago 2011)

Aquí lo dejo. Les leo luego.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

El chulibex aguanta como un jabato ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Se nota ya en las bolsas que pais europeo es el que presenta mayor crecimiento, we are the champions....


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

esta quedando hermoso ::

estocastico y rsi a punto de girarse , segun mi punto de vista guanero ya estamos listos para el segundo tramo del GUANO 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En rango de minutos, el chulibex tiene una H-C-C-H perfecta. Está tentando la NL con proyección hasta los 8640.



esa no seria la linea de cuello? lo digo porque la cabeza aún está formada del todo


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

Al final tendré que soltar la palabra maldita de nuevo... :XX:


----------



## Fran200 (17 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final tendré que soltar la palabra maldita de nuevo... :XX:



No se prive :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Señores el aburrimiento tiene cosas como esta, ademas no me puedo poner corto, asi que poco puedo hablar del ibex.

La mayor lucha es ya una realidad, y no se trata de euro vs dolar, tapayoguristas vs animosas, ni siquiera madrid vs barcelona, la lucha entre los dos reyes del trading ha llegado, y solo puede quedar uno:







Uno tiene como baza un gran dibujo de un triangulo roto, y el otro una vela negra de la bruja lola que tiro esta porque venia lamia, asi que con estas dos buenas razones la batalla se presenta feroz. 

El vencedor ganara un peluche, eso si los gastos de envio los paga el:


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No se prive :no:



Al final tenemos bajadas, no muy fuertes a pesar de todo, pero se han hecho nuevos máximos más arriba, además semanalmente aun estamos por encima de la apertura del lunes.

Sin embargo yo no he visto acumulación en ningún índice, he visto compras intradiarias pero siempre se ha retirado el dinero al terminar la sesión. Los leoncios están jugando a meter dinero y sacarlo rapidito, están especulando en intradías ellos mismos. Ahora mismo en el S&P ya se ven claras retiradas de dinero pero sin exageraciones, en el Stoxx si se sigue viendo algo de acumulación.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El vencedor ganara un peluche, eso si los gastos de envio los paga el:



supongo que relleno de algun tipo de sustancia estupefaciente :Aplauso:


----------



## Fran200 (17 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final tenemos bajadas, no muy fuertes a pesar de todo, pero se han hecho nuevos máximos más arriba, además semanalmente aun estamos por encima de la apertura del lunes.
> 
> Sin embargo yo no he visto acumulación en ningún índice, he visto compras intradiarias pero siempre se ha retirado el dinero al terminar la sesión. Los leoncios están jugando a meter dinero y sacarlo rapidito, están especulando en intradías ellos mismos. Ahora mismo en el S&P ya se ven claras retiradas de dinero pero sin exageraciones, en el Stoxx si se sigue viendo algo de acumulación.



Sin esa acumulación llevamos mil puntos en el IBEX en el último tramo.

Dos direcciones según los ojos que lo miren.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Distribuyendo para bajar mucho mas?


----------



## Visilleras (17 Ago 2011)

Atencion señoooores....

GOL EN LAS GAUNAS!!!!

Oleeeeeeeee, Oleeeeeeeeee!!

*"Venezuela nacionaliza su Oro" (Última hora en El Economista")
"Holanda se opone al eje franco-alemán: No quiere impuesto financiero" (También en el Economista)*







Hilo relacionado: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/245103-miercoles-17-guano-light-every-2.html


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Distribuyendo para bajar mucho mas?



mas que una distribucion , si se fija en los volumenes que estamos registrando , ridiculos en comparacion con los volumenes del tramo de caida esto es un descanso , los osos estan agotados  pero ya estan casi recuperados y van a dar mucha caña 8: 

por cierto yo apuesto por los 6250 aunque veo otros niveles probables , con un margen de error de +-100 y ya que me pongo la fecha mas probable que tengo es el 31 de agosto


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sin esa acumulación llevamos mil puntos en el IBEX en el último tramo.
> 
> Dos direcciones según los ojos que lo miren.



Reconozco que hace tiempo que no miro el Ibex


----------



## Visilleras (17 Ago 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/245214-venezuela-nacionalizara-su-oro.html

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XFEDBMBgKa8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

Como comentábamos antes: jrandes misterios de la humanidad leoncia... hemos acabado en el "nivel mágico" (5K9) con un saldo neto positivo de +5500 Daxies.

Es decir, 60 puntos por debajo de apertura, y 5500 contratos en positivo. Claramente algo traman estos roedoreh....


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Ago 2011)

pues los indices USA no es q esten alcistas precisamente (a estas horas de la tarde)


----------



## Visilleras (17 Ago 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/245103-miercoles-17-guano-light-every.html


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

Dos cositas... primero, una noticia que hará las delicias de muertoviviente y el Malvado Robotnick (además el título les va que ni al pelo):

El cruce de la muerte: los mercados dan una preocupante seal bajista - Cotizalia.com



Y segundo, una reflexión. Nadie ha comentado nada en este hilo acerca de la última soplapollez de nuestros iluminados políticos europeos, a saber, la inclusión de la famosa tasa sobre las transacciones financieras.

No sé si al final seguirán adelante con esta locura (Holanda ya se ha opuesto formalmente esta misma tarde) pero, dado que la tasa se calcula sobre el nominal de la operación, algo tan aparentemente inocuo como un 0,1% de tasa puede sacar del mercado a mucha, mucha gente. 

Cárpatos tiene hoy algunos números y un artículo interesante al respecto en su web. Se nota que le afecta de lleno (a él, y a otros muchos como él. A cualquiera que no seamos una entidad con recursos económicos ilimitados, en definitiva).

No entiendo muy bien qué persiguen estos linces, echando a los retail del mercado. Pero si siguen por ese camino, creo que nos van a poner las cosas todavía más cuesta arriba.... recomiendo lectura del artículo de Cárpatos para hacerse una idea del potencial destructivo de la idea de marras.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dos cositas... primero, una noticia que hará las delicias de muertoviviente y el Malvado Robotnick (además el título les va que ni al pelo):
> 
> El cruce de la muerte: los mercados dan una preocupante seal bajista - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



Pues yo llevo comentándolo desde hace años, nuestros perroflautas amenazan una y otra vez con esta medida, en los años 40 al final de la segunda guerra mundial creo que se hizo algo parecido en USA y el resultado fue un lateral que duró varios años, hasta que la medida se eliminó a principios de los años 50.

No he leido el artículo de Cárpatos, así que no se si comenta algo sobre esto, ahora lo leo.

edito: ya lo he leído y no he visto ninguna referencia a lo que he dicho arriba, así que recomiendo echar un vistazo al gráfico del Dow entre 1945 y 1950 y verán que lateral más bonito y aburrido tuvieron en aquella época, eso es lo que vamos a ver ahora si la medida sale adelante.


----------



## Violator (17 Ago 2011)

Off topic total, excuse me.

Maese Pollastre, estoy programando mi primera red neuronal (una birria probablemente) y quiero empezar a entrenarla con algunas entradas (nada del otro mundo) ¿Dónde puedo obtener datos fiables en formato texto plano o en una base de datos fácilmente manipulable? ¿Alguna empresa los comercializa? De momento tenía pensado empezar con el IBEX pero me da un poco igual cualquier otro indice para empezar a depurar.
Reciba un saludo cordial.

P.D: A ver si algún día escribe un relato sobre su experiencia personal durante el proceso de creación de su/s niña/s, los progresos, los fracasos etc... seguro que es apasionante.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dos cositas... primero, una noticia que hará las delicias de muertoviviente y el Malvado Robotnick (además el título les va que ni al pelo):
> 
> El cruce de la muerte: los mercados dan una preocupante seal bajista - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



a mi me parece una señal clara de impotencia , ya tienen asumido que esto es un guano serio , lo de la tasa lo del gobierno europeo y demas casi seguro son faroles y sino lo son por lo menos son irrealizables a corto plazo .

todos esos faroles son dirigidos a sus respectivos votantes borregos no piense en eso y centrese en el analisis tecnico .

veo el cruce de la muerte y me exito :: la tenemos ya para el segundo round de guano y le digo mas ahi no quedara la cosa tendremos despues de este segundo round un lateral muy lateral para luego romper e irnos a los infiernos patrocinados por algun que otro banco o nacion 8:

pongo un enlace ya que estamos pesimistas 

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esa no seria la linea de cuello? lo digo porque la cabeza aún está formada del todo



Si te fijas, es una figura de HCH con 2 cabezas que forman un doble techo. Al final le salió un doble hombro derecho coincidiendo con el esperpento de la robasta.

Finalmente se confirmó la figura (con un pull back perfecto) con una proyección hasta 8640. Ha llegado casi hasta ahí y se ha vuelto a girar al alza.

Demasiada belleza técnica. El mercado está en manos de los profesionales ahora mismo.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

En próximas sesiones tendremos el desenlace final. Los 8800 son claves y sería muy mala señal que retomara las caidas sin alacanzar siquiera el 50% de recuperación.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si te fijas, es una figura de HCH con 2 cabezas que forman un doble techo. Al final le salió un doble hombro derecho coincidiendo con el esperpento de la robasta.
> 
> Finalmente se confirmó la figura (con un pull back perfecto) con una proyección hasta 8640. Ha llegado casi hasta ahí y se ha vuelto a girar al alza.
> 
> Demasiada belleza técnica. El mercado está en manos de los profesionales ahora mismo.



tienes razón, ¿soy novato aqui, qué es la robasta?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2011)

Buen grafico señor Bertok, dios quiera que rompa hacia arriba, aunque sea para poder ganar unos eurillos, visto asi, sumado a lo que ha dicho el maestro señor Pollastre sobre los contratos del daxie, me hacen ver las proximas semanas con espiritu alcista, lo cual es muy malo, claro.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tienes razón, ¿soy novato aqui, qué es la robasta?



Subasta desde las 17:30 - 17:35.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buen grafico señor Bertok, dios quiera que rompa hacia arriba, aunque sea para poder ganar unos eurillos, visto asi, sumado a lo que ha dicho el maestro señor Pollastre sobre los contratos del daxie, me hacen ver las proximas semanas con espiritu alcista, lo cual es muy malo, claro.



Yo voto por llegar a los 9000 (50%). En caso contrario, las bajadas serían muy duras.

En mi opinión, las directrices bajistas en las que el precio se aleja demasiado (como es el caso actual), pierden eficacia.

En cualquier caso, en poco tiempo lo sabremos.

La espero con calma mucho más abajo.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Ago 2011)

llevamos 3 dias de la marmota.........esto va a ser como la calma antes de la tormenta


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no piense en eso y centrese en el analisis tecnico .



 :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> :ouch:



:XX: pues eso


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Off topic total, excuse me.
> 
> Maese Pollastre, estoy programando mi primera red neuronal (una birria probablemente) y quiero empezar a entrenarla con algunas entradas (nada del otro mundo) ¿Dónde puedo obtener datos fiables en formato texto plano o en una base de datos fácilmente manipulable? ¿Alguna empresa los comercializa? De momento tenía pensado empezar con el IBEX pero me da un poco igual cualquier otro indice para empezar a depurar.
> Reciba un saludo cordial.
> ...




Creo que tanto Cotizalia como El Economista, si mal no recuerdo, tienen históricos de los índices... es cuestión de echar un vistazo en la sección de "mercados", seguramente de ahí pueda sacar algo.


----------



## Claca (17 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Yo voto por llegar a los 9000 (50%). En caso contrario, las bajadas serían muy duras.
> 
> En mi opinión, las directrices bajistas en las que el precio se aleja demasiado (como es el caso actual), pierden eficacia.
> 
> ...



Personalmente creo que un viajecito a los 9.500 no alteraría en absoluto los planes. El sentimiento negativo es muy fuerte y en estos casos los rebotes suelen ser duraderos, sin que eso tenga mayor relevancia que una simple reacción alcista a la dura caída registrada.

Como dices lo suyo es estar tranquilo viendo cómo se desarrolla el escenario. La volatilidad es muy elevada y aunque ahora nos dan un poco de tregua, en cualquier momento se pueden retomar los fuertes movimientos de amplio rango intradiarios. Muy importante tenerlo en cuenta de cara al apalancamiento para así evitar mandriladas.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Personalmente creo que un viajecito a los 9.500 no alteraría en absoluto los planes. El sentimiento negativo es muy fuerte y en estos casos los rebotes suelen ser duraderos, sin que eso tenga mayor relevancia que una simple reacción alcista a la dura caída registrada.
> 
> Como dices lo suyo es estar tranquilo viendo cómo se desarrolla el escenario. La volatilidad es muy elevada y aunque ahora nos dan un poco de tregua, en cualquier momento se pueden retomar los fuertes movimientos de amplio rango intradiarios. Muy importante tenerlo en cuenta de cara al apalancamiento para así evitar mandriladas.



Esos 9500 serían una oportunidad de oro para ponerse corto, como dios manda, en valores no financieros (si es que continuan con la mandanga de prohibir cortos en los valores financieros).

Efectivamente, ahora se impone la calma y mucha pciencia.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Creo que tanto Cotizalia como El Economista, si mal no recuerdo, tienen históricos de los índices... es cuestión de echar un vistazo en la sección de "mercados", seguramente de ahí pueda sacar algo.




Perdon, me autocito: no había caído en la cuenta de que para entrenar una NN necesitará datos intradía, mínimo barras 1m/5m. Esos no sé si puede sacarlos gratuitamente de alguna web (algún otro forero podrá orientarle al respecto) o si por el contrario tendrá que montarse un "listener" para cogerlos al vuelo de cualquier streamer público (pregunte a BL y Mulder, ellos utilizan esa técnica).


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

GUANOS DIAS AMIGOS :Baile:


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Guanos, aunque yo ya ando largo, eso sí, como me tienen acojonado tengo la venta a mercado en otra pestaña con la contraseña puesta por si hay que salir pitando


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Guanos, aunque yo ya ando largo, eso sí, como me tienen acojonado tengo la venta a mercado en otra pestaña con la contraseña puesta por si hay que salir pitando



Y yo ) (Incluso creo con el cierre del gap me voy a dar por contento)


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Y yo ) (Incluso creo con el cierre del gap me voy a dar por contento)



O vuelven a permitir los cortos o nos acaban echando del hilo por pepones :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ago 2011)

Bueno, yo aún no se operar a corto (a no ser que vender mis SAN, y recomprarlas más baratas, sea equiparable ) ) así que voy a empezar a aprovechar el ban para aprender y ver si me convence el tema :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

De momento cierro cortos esperando un punto mas alto desde donde cargar mas cortos 
-_-


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Ains !!! Cómo echo a faltar la volatilidad y cerrar las opes en 10 minutitos : esto va acostar sangre, sudor y lágrimas y es que el Ibex no puede tirar solo de las bolsas europeas


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> De momento cierro cortos esperando un punto mas alto desde donde cargar mas cortos
> -_-



No me dirá que le hemos echo cambiar de opinión un par de gacelas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2011)

Sr. Muertoviviente, está usted actuando en contra de los dictámenes de la CNMV o está siendo infiel al churribex? 
Si está operando en el ibex es usted el nuevo


----------



## Kalevala (18 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> llevamos 3 dias de la marmota.........esto va a ser como la calma antes de la tormenta



Nadie compra porque no lo merece: sentimiento bajista
Nadie vende porque no se puede, por decreto: tapón bajista

EL vencimiento del viernes ya está decidido en 8600-8700 IBEX. Solo hay que esperar al viernes y ver que hace nuestro querido gobierno a instancias de Trinchetin (la famosa carta de instrucciones)

SI convence a los mercados subida rápida hasta los 9000 e incluso 9500.
Si no los convence pues más días de la marmota hasta que quiten la prohibición de cortos y metan cortos hasta los limpiabotas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> No me dirá que le hemos echo cambiar de opinión un par de gacelas



simplemente hoy es el dia en el que pienso hay que ser cautel-oso 

mañana es vencimiento mensual y puede que intenten maquillar esto un poco asi que cojo mini-plusvis y espero que los maquilladores me den un buen punto donde cargar mas cortos , el guano continuo lo espero a partir de mañana hasta el 31 y lo de los cortos no afecta a los creadores de mercados 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

dentro otra vez , parece que no estan por la labor de subirlo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Muertoviviente, está usted actuando en contra de los dictámenes de la CNMV o está siendo infiel al churribex?



¿Pero no era que se podían usar cortos en empresas no financieras dentro del IBEX?

Mucho perroflauta antibotín veo yo por aquí. Desgraciaos, que no quiero ir a la próxima junta de accionistas :´(



:XX:


PD:


> *Morgan Stanley ha decidido recortar su previsión del crecimiento mundial para los próximos dos ejercicios, porque Estados Unidos y la Zona Euro se ciernen peligrosamente hacia la recesión*.
> 
> La casa de análisis matiza que el mundo empresarial aún se mantiene saludable *y que espera más intervenciones de la Reserva Federal (Fed) y del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) para evitarla.*


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Muerto: Has consultado si te puedes poner corto en el IBEX?



De mi broker:


> la CNMV
> acuerda:
> Prohibir de forma cautelar con efectos inmediatos y con carácter transitorio, al
> amparo del artículo 85.2 j de la Ley 24/1988, de 28 de julio, del Mercado de Valores
> ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ago 2011)

Sí, pero en la lista no menciona ningún índice, sólo acciones concretas :ouch: (Los bancos pueden subir, el índice bajar y no se contravendría la norma. ¿Cómo van a controlar eso, o lo contrario?)


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

Esto... no me hagan demasiado caso, pero ... creo que se acaban de cargar el DAX... ha caído 120 puntos de golpe, se ha suspendido la cotización durante unos 20 segundos, y ahora acaba de volver a escena. Im-presionante.


edit: a ver, será el rollover de algún institucional ? todavía estoy flipando por lo que ha pasado. No lo entiendo.


----------



## Areski (18 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sí, pero en la lista no menciona ningún índice, sólo acciones concretas :ouch: (Los bancos pueden subir, el índice bajar y no se contravendría la norma. ¿Cómo van a controlar eso, o lo contrario?)



Futuros: queda prohibido el incremento de posiciones cortas sobre futuros que tengan como subyacente acciones del sector financiero español o *índices*.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Ago 2011)

lo de la cmnv es de risa. mi broker te remite a la nota de cmnv y te dice por ejemplo, que no saben ni si los 15 dias son naturales o habiles..

mierda de paripe que nos han montado, estoy sospesando la idea de pasarme al eurostoxx.

Alguien confirma que no hay problemas en eurexx ni con los brokers locales a la hora de operar en eurexx?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto... no me hagan demasiado caso, pero ... creo que se acaban de cargar el DAX... ha caído 120 puntos de golpe, se ha suspendido la cotización durante unos 20 segundos, y ahora acaba de volver a escena. Im-presionante.
> 
> 
> edit: a ver, será el rollover de algún institucional ? todavía estoy flipando por lo que ha pasado. No lo entiendo.



Pues el IBEX ha recogido el tropiezo y se ha bajado de los 8600 sin venir a cuento. Aunque parece que recupera.



Areski dijo:


> Futuros: queda prohibido el incremento de posiciones cortas sobre futuros que tengan como subyacente acciones del sector financiero español o *índices*.



Ok, eso no lo pone en el mío. o ¿Es una aclaración posterior? (Es para no fiarme de mi broker en lo sucesivo)


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

señores a comenzado el segundo tramo de guano , aprovisionen palomitas y porsiacaso municion ::

hoy y mañana podemos estar relativamente tranquilos la verdad no lo tengo muy claro , pero a partir del lunes lo que tendremos sera una caida brutal sin rebotes salvo alguno intradiario en niveles de mucha importancia y asi sesion tras sesion hasta el 31 de agosto , espero acertar porque entonces cargare largos y no es cuestion de andar perdiendo lo ganado tontamente 8:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues el IBEX ha recogido el tropiezo y se ha bajado de los 8600 sin venir a cuento. Aunque parece que recupera.




Le puedo confirmar que es un "incidente" local del Dax, no es algo global ni ha afectado a otros índices. En concreto, y ya que lo menciona, la bajada del Ibex ha sido de unos 25 pips, algo ridículo para la devastación que se ha visto en el índice teutón. 

Además, puedo confirmar también plenamente que la cotización ha estado suspendida durante casi medio minuto (tengo tres datafeeds independientes, y los tres han quedado muertos completamente).

Ahí ha pasado algo muy gordo, y en 5K7 ha saltado un "fuse" (cortafuegos) de los que tienen implementados para el caso de flash crash, es la única explicación.

La "broma" ha costado -2000 daxies en unas décimas de segundo. Ya digo, que aquí ha habido tomate.


edit: Cárpatos acaba de hacerse eco del trastazo. Acojonadito se le ve al pobre hombre ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> lo de la cmnv es de risa. mi broker te remite a la nota de cmnv y te dice por ejemplo, que no saben ni si los 15 dias son naturales o habiles..



Oye, pues la diferencia no es nada despreciable.
Con 15 naturales nos vamos al viernes 26.
Con 15 hábiles (de bolsa) nos vamos al jueves 01. (¿Y muertoviviente que opina de esto?  )


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> lo de la cmnv es de risa. mi broker te remite a la nota de cmnv y te dice por ejemplo, que no saben ni si los 15 dias son naturales o habiles..
> 
> mierda de paripe que nos han montado, estoy sospesando la idea de pasarme al eurostoxx.
> 
> ...



Ojo, el eurostoxx también lo forman bancos españoles, en Interdin tampoco puedes ponerte corto en este índice, lo mejor es irse a USA.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Oye, pues la diferencia no es nada despreciable.
> Con 15 naturales nos vamos al viernes 26.
> Con 15 hábiles (de bolsa) nos vamos al jueves 01. (¿Y muertoviviente que opina de esto?  )



esta medida simplemente es para fanboys ppsoe , tambien conocidos como votantes borregos para que aplaudan con las orejas que los politicos toman medidas contra los malvados esporculadores .

porque solo afecta al pequeño inversor que es el que no se puede poner corto , los grandes saben como hacerlo y lo estan haciendo , es mas le digo que el rebote que hemos tenido a sido tecnico para aliviar la sobreventa casi le diria que los politicos al ser informados de altisima probabilidad de rebote lo han aprovechado 

pd este rebote solo es el descanso entre dos tramos bajistas 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias, menuda mandrilada en el daxie me han ventilado un stop de 35 pipos y gracias, pero esto que es?????????

Señor Pollastre cuenteme algo que estoy un poco en shock.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ago 2011)

Me refería al hecho de que no se permitieran los cortos hasta el día 1 (incluido) cuando puede ser que haya llegado el guano de verdad. :rolleye:



PD: Cada vez que se cae el foro me dan ganas de vender todo y atrancar la puerta ::

PD2: 8460 y bajando. Mierda, ¿por qué no habré vendido?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Si es una barrida de stop, yo creo que se han pasado un poquillo no? :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me refería al hecho de que no se permitieran los cortos hasta el día 1 (incluido) cuando puede ser que haya llegado el guano de verdad. :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Cada vez que se cae el foro me dan ganas de vender todo y atrancar la puerta ::



solo afecta al 0,5% de la presion bajista por decirle una cifra que puede que sea menor incluso , los que tienen los dineros si que pueden ponerse cortos


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Definitivamente no era día para largos  Con el culo un poco amandrilado a mantenerse al acecho.

Por cierto el DAX ya está en el -4% :8:


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

¿Quien ha invocado al oso del guano?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si es una barrida de stop, yo creo que se han pasado un poquillo no? :XX:



chinito que poca fe tiene usted 

ya se lo dije triangulo simetrico lo rompio tuvo su pullback y el objetivo minimo es 6700 que probablemente sea un poco mas 8:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, menuda mandrilada en el daxie me han ventilado un stop de 35 pipos y gracias, pero esto que es?????????
> 
> Señor Pollastre cuenteme algo que estoy un poco en shock.




Bueno, supongo que podría contarle algo... cuando yo mismo entienda qué es lo que está pasando 

Cárpatos ha publicado un par de explicaciones, una suya propia y otra de un lector de la web. Ninguna de las dos explica el parón de medio minuto en la cotización del DAX, y me inquieta el no saber qué es lo que ha ocurrido. Eso podría viciar cualquier operación en el día de hoy.


----------



## Antiparras (18 Ago 2011)

jojojojo, menos mal que prohibieron las posiciones cortas en bancos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

La respuesta que da carpatos es siempre la misma, las maquinitas, cuando cae un 7% y un 2% en 20 segundos son las maquinitas, siempre son las maquinitas, que puede que si, pero esto tampoco es normal.

Señor Muertoviviente tiene usted el peluche leoncio mas cerca, :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

creo que hay que crear una tercera parte del habeis visto el ibex 35 .

el foro se nos va al carajo 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Al pobre se le nota cabrado.
Carpatos:


> Indicador de volatilidad europeo sube 14 %...ya tenemos el desmadre otra vez aquí...más vale que se hubieran ido de vacaciones Merkel y su comparsa francés, nos habrían ahorrado disgustos. A la próxima cumbre duermo con el motor del coche en marcha y el revólver bajo la almohada.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La respuesta que da carpatos es siempre la misma, las maquinitas, cuando cae un 7% y un 2% en 20 segundos son las maquinitas, siempre son las maquinitas, que puede que si, pero esto tampoco es normal.
> 
> Señor Muertoviviente tiene usted el peluche leoncio mas cerca, :XX:



hemos entrado en sobrecompra en diario ayer ya amenazaba giro , las maquinitas estan en modo GUANIZADO


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

Bueno yo cierro cortos , parece que estan poniendo a punto a las maquinitas para tenerlas listas a partir de mañana o el lunes -_-


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al pobre se le nota cabrado.
> Carpatos:




Normal... el buen hombre es un trader "old school", de los que echa de menos el comportamiento más noble que tenían los mercados hace años. Cada vez que hay alguna movida HFT se pone de los nervios.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Ojo, el eurostoxx también lo forman bancos españoles, en Interdin tampoco puedes ponerte corto en este índice, lo mejor es irse a USA.



buenos dias a todos! (a veces uno mismo se olvida de la cortesia mas basica)

mulder, razon lleva usted. Asi pues entiendo que algunos brokers no dejan ponerse corto al contener el indice bancos, y otros si.. (mi broker, que me da verguenza decir cual es, me ha dicho que si se pueden cortos en eurostoxx, al menos bajo su plataforma)

estaba resistiendome a operar en dolares, pero visto el panorama, el minisp suena buena opcion.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Pues hoy es un dia plagado de datos macro usa, y mañana vencimiento, la volatilidad es el pan de cada dia ya, un mercado sin tendencia clara, o facil de leer, siempre parece loco a la gaceleria.

Veremos que ocurre esta tarde, que puede ser entretenida. Pero lo que dije y me reafirmo, no es normal ver a un indice como el dax caer un 7% y casi cerrar en verde, o caer 140 puntos en 30 segundos, lo entenderia en el ibex, ya que la prohibicion de cortos hace que las caidas por ventas hagan picos de panico, pero en el dax?????


----------



## AssGaper (18 Ago 2011)

Cárpatos dice...





"_*Puedo confirmar a estas horas que mi primera impresión era la correcta. Ya lo están poniendo las agencias por ejemplo Reuters: 

European shares extended losses in volatile trade on Thursday, with Germany's DAX <.GDAXI> falling about 4 percent after the index fell to a level that triggered "stop-loss" selling, traders said.

En suma una activación brutal de stops de venta que han hecho saltar a otros stops, y se han llevado al dax y por contagio a otros mercados a la baja de forma dura, sin que sirviera de nada, la prohibición de cortos que hay en muchos de ellos*_."

Y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

en el ibex tienen prohibido ponerse corto una muy pequeña parte del mercado lo vuelvo a repetir :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ago 2011)

Esto es un desmadre...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Ah pues mira que bien, yo he sido uno de esos stops, espero que ahora lo suban con sus 5000000000000000000000000000 de contratos hasta las nubes y gocen como cerdos del dinero.

Estoy ligeramente carpatos.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cárpatos dice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues como le decia la prohibicion de cortos no es efectiva , cosas de los politicos


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (18 Ago 2011)

tiene pinta de acabar hoy en -4% o incluso mas abajo


----------



## morgan (18 Ago 2011)

En Gamesa sí se pueden poner cortos. 

Acabo de cerrar uno .


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

Bueno, pues "Nos" decidimos que hoy se da por terminada la jornada laboral, sin objetivos ni hostias. 

Esto es una carrera de fondo y preservar el capital está por encima de otras consideraciones. Hay más días que longanizas como para querer entrar a jugarte los bigotes en una sesión ya absolutamente viciada como la de hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

esperando que el puto ibex suba para arrearle :baba:


----------



## Violator (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues "Nos" decidimos que hoy se da por terminada la jornada laboral, sin objetivos ni hostias.
> 
> Esto es una carrera de fondo y preservar el capital está por encima de otras consideraciones. Hay más días que longanizas como para querer entrar a jugarte los bigotes en una sesión ya absolutamente viciada como la de hoy.



Es usted un Terminator no tiene sentimientos  Hace bien, no está el horno para bollos.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues "Nos" decidimos que hoy se da por terminada la jornada laboral, sin objetivos ni hostias.
> 
> Esto es una carrera de fondo y preservar el capital está por encima de otras consideraciones. Hay más días que longanizas como para querer entrar a jugarte los bigotes en una sesión ya absolutamente viciada como la de hoy.



pero si recuperan , que puede que si lo hagan solo para el vencimiento puede ser buena oportunidad de cargar cortos y tirarse a la bartola ienso:


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ago 2011)

Los bancos están aguantando por la prohibición de los cortos, si no, no me explico lo que tardan en romper las barreras...

Exijo mis SAN baratas, todo el mundo tiene derecho a comprar a 4,50€!


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (18 Ago 2011)

le faltan fuerzas, casi no consigue ni mantenerse


----------



## Pepe Broz (18 Ago 2011)

Asi reviente.

Lo espero en los 6700.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Minakami Mai (18 Ago 2011)

aldono, ¿dónde estás?


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿No serán muy caras a 4.5€?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me meta usted el miedo en el cuerpo, que es el límite que me había puesto para entrar...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (18 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pero tú te estás atreviendo a abrir cortos....
> 
> Los hombres de negro irán a por vos.



No hacen falta cortos para hundir las bolsas, y si quieres mi opinión, que los especuladores cojan el dinero y lo saquen de Europa. ¿No insisten tanto la Merkel, Sarkozy, ATTAC, sindicatos y perroflautas asociados en implantar un impuesto a las transacciones financieras? Bien pues; dinero fuera y no volver hasta que éstos se hayan hecho el harakiri en público, porque tal ofensa no tiene otro perdón.

*PD:* Los de las Caimán ya están tardando en crear una réplica de los contratos de futuros y opciones europeos.


----------



## Nico (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues "Nos" decidimos que hoy se da por terminada la jornada laboral, sin objetivos ni hostias.
> 
> Esto es una carrera de fondo y preservar el capital está por encima de otras consideraciones. Hay más días que longanizas como para querer entrar a jugarte los bigotes en una sesión ya absolutamente viciada como la de hoy.



::


_Clo clo... clo clo... cocoroco... clo..._







*=*




​


----------



## Yosako_borrado (18 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No hacen falta para hundirlas, pero hacen falta para ganar euros.



Eso es precisamente lo que esa gentuza quiere, que los "malvados especuladores" pierdan dinero y que tampoco tengan la opción de ganarlo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

Sinceramente, una gallina por 10.000 mortadelos me parece cara.


----------



## Nico (18 Ago 2011)

En este foro, los que somos machos machos y buenos, vamos a pelo, sin stops, sin cortos y con las acciones de bancos.

Y ganando !

===

*Disclaimer*: El autor va con SAN y gana 0,03 euros x acción gracias a sus habilidades infinitas.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (18 Ago 2011)

benditaliquidez dijo:


> sinceramente, una gallina por 10.000 mortadelos me parece cara. :d



*¡¡¡Oferta!!!* 9999 :XX: .


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sinceramente, una gallina por 10.000 mortadelos me parece cara.



Es que el mortadelo está muy devaluado, la última vez que miré el cambio estaba a 1000 filemones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> ::
> 
> 
> _Clo clo... clo clo... cocoroco... clo..._
> ...



jajajajajaja no te metas con el maestro, que en dias así me he metido y ....


----------



## necho (18 Ago 2011)

Oro a 1809 USD /OZ :8: 

Y las gringas todas rojas en el pre-market ::

La película vespertina tiene pinta de ser interesante


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Y aqui solo aguanta MAP. Guao.


----------



## Nico (18 Ago 2011)

Creo que voy a copiar a Maese Pollastre en cualquier momento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ago 2011)

fuera de TR con un 2% de perdida.... a ver si las compro mas abajo y si no el SAN si vuelve a bajar de 6 entro...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes, como perder 600 euros hoy me parece poco la verdad, y visto que aqui no hay nadie dentro, sentimiento contrario total me meto padentro.



Spoiler



Largo daxie 5730


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

Aquí va a haber *SANGRE*.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera de TR con un 2% de perdida.... a ver si las compro mas abajo y si no el SAN si vuelve a bajar de 6 entro...



dejadlas caer con calma .....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

itraxx crossover

Sube 25,6 puntos

Y yo largo :XX:


----------



## Nico (18 Ago 2011)

Uppss... si esto sigue como viene, me siento:


----------



## Nico (18 Ago 2011)

Cuál es la noticia que impacta en Mapfre y que la tiene como la "mosca blanca" (más bien verde en este caso) de todo el Indice ?


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Cuál es la noticia que impacta en Mapfre y que la tiene como la "mosca blanca" (más bien verde en este caso) de todo el Indice ?



Ayer pedí presupuesto para el seguro del coche, la casa y los locales.
Normal que suba.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Como el mogollon de datos macro de hoy sea malo la risa se va a oir en Moscu, lo menos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Señores estan ustedes envueltos en la dinamica del señor muertoviviente, hasta el maestro señor pollastre ha apagado su niña. Esto no puede ser mariateresa.

Los datos usa seran buenos, o por lo menos desde mi prisma de las terracistasllenas y los barespetaos del litoral español. Y subiremos, no hasta las cotas de juanlu, pero cerca, ya saben sentimiento contrario, capisce.


----------



## AssGaper (18 Ago 2011)

Cuando acabe la moratoria de los cortos, vamos a tener lefa para todos.
Si los politicos se pensaban que el guano lo iban a retrasar, van CORTOS ::


----------



## Nico (18 Ago 2011)

Acabo de ver atravesar como mantequilla la muralla de acciones de SAN que seguramente tenían los custodios en los 6,30.

Por supuesto que lo hicieron para quebrar mi SL (en 6,29)  porque ahora van "para arriba" pero fue todo un espectáculo. 

*Nota:* O se las vendieron sin problemas o los gallináceos las retiraron y dejaron que la corriente siguiera -eso no lo vi en tiempo real-.

Lo cierto es que la bajadita fue una belleza.


----------



## JohnSilver (18 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cuando acabe la moratoria de los cortos, vamos a tener lefa para todos.



Menos mal que la prohibición de cortos iba a "mantener" la cotización de SAN y BBVA... :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores estan ustedes envueltos en la dinamica del señor muertoviviente, hasta el maestro señor pollastre ha apagado su niña. Esto no puede ser mariateresa.
> 
> Los datos usa seran buenos, o por lo menos desde mi prisma de las terracistasllenas y los barespetaos del litoral español. Y subiremos, no hasta las cotas de juanlu, pero cerca, ya saben sentimiento contrario, capisce.



la tendencia es bajista , usted esta esperanzado en los datos macro , pero recuerde la tendencia es su amiga 

hoy todavia pueden recuperar milagrosamente pero observe las bolsas asi seran los proximos dias caidas rapidas seguidas de rebotitos seguidos de caidas lentas pero constantes y asi sesion tras sesion .

recuerde lo mas importante la tendencia es su amiga , el que avisa no es traidor 8:


----------



## AssGaper (18 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Acabo de ver atravesar como mantequilla la muralla de acciones de SAN que seguramente tenían los custodios en los 6,30.
> 
> Por supuesto que lo hicieron para quebrar mi SL (en 6,29)  porque ahora van "para arriba" pero fue todo un espectáculo.
> 
> ...



Ha sido una barrida de stops en toda regla. Compre a 6.33 y no vendi por tontisimo cuando estaba a 6.37. Al final vendi por el precio que compre y he observado como han barrido la cifra en un segundo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cuando acabe la moratoria de los cortos, vamos a tener lefa para todos.
> Si los politicos se pensaban que el guano lo iban a retrasar, van CORTOS ::



cuando acabe la moratoria vamos a tener reboton amigo 8:


----------



## AssGaper (18 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando acabe la moratoria vamos a tener reboton amigo 8:



Reboton, sí, pero....¿pero a la baja, no? ::

Necesito inyectarme guanoina por la vena ::::::


----------



## Abner (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues "Nos" decidimos que hoy se da por terminada la jornada laboral, sin objetivos ni hostias.
> 
> Esto es una carrera de fondo y preservar el capital está por encima de otras consideraciones. Hay más días que longanizas como para querer entrar a jugarte los bigotes en una sesión ya absolutamente viciada como la de hoy.



¿Qué ocurre coronel Sanders, tiene miedo?

[YOUTUBE]The Funniest Moments of Spaceballs - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Reboton, sí, pero....¿pero a la baja, no? ::
> 
> Necesito inyectarme guanoina por la vena ::::::



bueno es que mas o menos va a coincidir el final de la moratoria con el momento en que lleguemos al objetivo , si es verdad que termina el 1 de agosto pues se van a fundir a un monton de gacelas que cargaran cortos mientras los leoncios se hincharan a comprar


----------



## necho (18 Ago 2011)

Oro a 1816 USD/Oz :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Mis thyssenkrup estan sufriendo hoy una pequeña caida, no? :´´´(

Me las guardo unicamente por el plan b de la neopeseta, porque aun las tengo en plusvas despues de todo, pero es que ya me las veo por debajo de 2009.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

A los _guruses_: ¿que niveles relevantes hay por abajo a medio plazo (=unos meses)?, ¿claramente inferiores a 7800?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Alguno de ustedes sigue MAN, porque menuda ostia lleva desde mayo, las sigo semana si semana no, y digo venga en estos niveles entro, pero cuando las vuelvo a mirar han caido otros 5 euros. Con este valor me pasara lo que a la mayoria de aqui con el san, en 7 entro, ahora si que si en 6,3 y ahora tambien en 5,4 y mas tarde en 4,5 y aluego en 3,5 hasta que la serie se acerque a 0...


----------



## Nico (18 Ago 2011)

Los días finales están arribando. El destructor ha llegado. La reunión Merkel-Sarkozy tiene que ser castigada (no por reunirse sino por las conclusiones a las que arribaron) y las consecuencias serán terribles y ejemplificadoras.

Colocaos vuestros sayos bastos de estraza y arrojad cenizas en vuestros cabellos. Esconded a vuestros primogénitos y recogeos en la seguridad de vuestras viviendas. Dad por perdidas vuestras mieses, ganados y frutos. Los que sobrevivan no podrán considerarse afortunados porque habrá empezado el gran calvario.


----------



## jelou (18 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Los días finales están arribando. El destructor ha llegado. La reunión Merkel-Sarkozy tiene que ser castigada (no por reunirse sino por las conclusiones a las que arribaron) y las consecuencias serán terribles y ejemplificadoras.
> 
> Colocaos vuestros sayos bastos de estraza y arrojad cenizas en vuestros cabellos. Esconded a vuestros primogénitos y recogeos en la seguridad de vuestras viviendas. Dad por perdidas vuestras mieses, ganados y frutos. Los que sobrevivan no podrán considerarse afortunados porque habrá empezado el gran calvario.



 cuanto optimismo


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ago 2011)

parece que hice bien en vender TR...


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Los gemelos separados, que raro:

BBVA 6.15
SAN 6.27


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Los días finales están arribando. El destructor ha llegado. La reunión Merkel-Sarkozy tiene que ser castigada (no por reunirse sino por las conclusiones a las que arribaron) y las consecuencias serán terribles y ejemplificadoras.
> 
> Colocaos vuestros sayos bastos de estraza y arrojad cenizas en vuestros cabellos. Esconded a vuestros primogénitos y recogeos en la seguridad de vuestras viviendas. Dad por perdidas vuestras mieses, ganados y frutos. Los que sobrevivan no podrán considerarse afortunados porque habrá empezado el gran calvario.



Ilustremos al forero medio de este hilo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

Escupir hacia arriba en Jupiter.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Pongo sp, quien me lo iba a decir hace apenas 3 minutos...


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno es que mas o menos va a coincidir el final de la moratoria con el momento en que lleguemos al objetivo , si es verdad que termina el 1 de agosto pues se van a fundir a un monton de gacelas que cargaran cortos mientras los leoncios se hincharan a comprar



¿un año sin cortos? NOOOOOO!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

si alguien quiere niveles relevantes , comenzare diciendo que llevo siguiendo mucho tiempo el triangulo simetrico en el que estuvo metido el ibex , aun tenia bastante tiempo para seguir dentro de el :XX: pero lo rompio porque todos sus demas compañeros rompian sus propias figuras tecnicas a la baja , vease el sp500 y su h-c-h .

no me considero un experten pero tampoco una gazela y como veo que se esta cumpliendo lo que mas o menos predije exceptuando lo de que se pararia en 8000 si que calcule que la zona 8700-8800 seria el limite del rebote , si leen mis post comprobaran que aunque si que tengo idea del AT me falta un poco de disciplina para aplicar mi propio AT :ouch:

bueno los niveles , estoy convencido de que este GUANO esta dividido en dos tramos separados por un rebote , ya vimos el primer tramo y el rebote que ya practicamente a terminado , ahora toca el segundo que calculo nos llevare desde 8800 a los 7300 o 6700 o 6250 y ademas consegui calcular la fecha en la que dejaremos de caer que sera el 31 de agosto coincidiendo la fecha con alguno de los tres niveles que estoy dando , el 7300 lo considero poco probable , el 6700 ya si que es mas probable incluso puede que cargue largos pero mi operativa se basa en una idea simple el 31 de agosto terminara la caida en alguno de esos niveles .

seria complicado explicarme totalmente y que se entienda el porque me atrevo con niveles y fechas solo les digo que e usado toda mi experiencia de gazela de muchos años . 

finalmente el triangulo simetrico es de libro y su objetivo minimo de caida es 6700 asi que por lo menos mantengan los cortos hasta ese nivel , id y difundid mi palabra 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Un año sin cortos? Donde han leido eso? No me asusten.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si alguien quiere niveles relevantes , comenzare diciendo que llevo siguiendo mucho tiempo el triangulo simetrico en el que estuvo metido el ibex , aun tenia bastante tiempo para seguir dentro de el :XX: pero lo rompio porque todos sus demas compañeros rompian sus propias figuras tecnicas a la baja , vease el sp500 y su h-c-h .
> 
> no me considero un experten pero tampoco una gazela y como veo que se esta cumpliendo lo que mas o menos predije exceptuando lo de que se pararia en 8000 si que calcule que la zona 8700-8800 seria el limite del rebote , si leen mis post comprobaran que aunque si que tengo idea del AT me falta un poco de disciplina para aplicar mi propio AT :ouch:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el rebote será antes del 31, algún día entre el 20 y el 26, probablemente.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que el rebote será antes del 31, algún día entre el 20 y el 26, probablemente.



la caida en dos tramos , es dos tramos que son simetricos o casi , que duran mas o menos lo mismo en tiempo y tamaño osea si caimos 2450 en el primer tramo en el segundo lo mismo poco mas o poco menos , casi siempre poco mas ienso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que el rebote será antes del 31, algún día entre el 20 y el 26, probablemente.



Pero el rebote que el dice que se ha producido ya, segun tu no se ha producido?
O que despues de ese tramo de bajada, rebote y nuevo tramo de bajada, ya piensas que se producira el giro?
Segun el, la cosa es caida, rebote, caida, y estariamos ya en el segundo tramo.
Segun tu estariamos en el primero, falta el rebote y luego la caida, no, si mal no he entendido?
La verdad, es que la mayoria de las veces, lo clavais, aunque dias como hoy, con los cortos prohibidos, deben dar "pena"


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

14:30 PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE DESEMPLEO EEUU 
En la última semana 408.000 vs 400.000 esperado.


14:30 IPC EEUU 
En julio +0,5% vs +0,2% esperado. Dato negativo.

Subyacente +0,2% vs +0,2% esperado. Neutral


:abajo:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Malos datos usa, acabaramos tu.

Que banco aleman recomendais para abrir una cuenta? O mejor noruega?


----------



## morgan (18 Ago 2011)

Preveo un aluvión de certificados hoy  :fiufiu:


----------



## Desencantado (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Malos datos usa, acabaramos tu.
> 
> Que banco aleman recomendais para abrir una cuenta? O mejor noruega?



A Noruega es mejor no acercarse más que de higos a breivik.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Bajamos de 4% y con mala pinta en los USA. Groar.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Ago 2011)

joder vaya guanazo

menos mal que han prohibido los cortos


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (18 Ago 2011)

Hamiho Desenladrillador dijo:


> tiene pinta de acabar hoy en -4% o incluso mas abajo



YALODECIAYOISMO de libro

voy a citarme a mi mismo...un post que he puesto hoy a las 11:02am.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ago 2011)

ESTOY POR PONERME LARGO EN sAN


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ago 2011)

dentro de TR en 24.03


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Ago 2011)

como los USA empujen un poco hacia abajo, me da q este hilo va a petar hoy mismo.....

mañana habra q hacer lo de parte 3......


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Me tiene muy intrigado la separacion de los gemelos.


----------



## Antiparras (18 Ago 2011)

Que alguien despierte al papa de la siesta, necesitamos un milagro!


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

El volumen de caida en los blue chips es ridículo.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El volumen de caida en los blue chips es ridículo.



lo del DAX no es ni medio normal.......... ayer tanto contrato positivo y hoy semejante hachazo............ y el dax no es un chicharro.......... algo debe estar cociendose y aun no nos hemos enterado (modo conspirativo off)


----------



## Le Truhan (18 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El volumen de caida en los blue chips es ridículo.



Y eso que significa?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Y MAP aguantando.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

En Rankia se comenta acerca de Societe Generale. Dicen que tal vez se haga publica una intervencion este fin de semana, etc.

Sarkozy y Trichet deben presentar su dimisión de inmediato

Y Rusia cierra el chiringuito:

All Trading On The Russian Stock Exchange Halted | ZeroHedge

Tremenda apertura de NYSE:

SP500: 1159.95 -33.93 (-2.84%)


----------



## windslegend (18 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> En Rankia se comenta acerca de Societe Generale. Dicen que tal vez se haga publica una intervencion este fin de semana, etc.
> 
> Sarkozy y Trichet deben presentar su dimisión de inmediato
> 
> ...



En estos momentos esta cayendo un -9.05%


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

Oso Moroso seal of approval!







Guanoooooooooo!

Guanooooooooooooo!!


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Juro por mis muertos que no entiendo lo de Ronald.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Y en zerohedge siguen mas o menos en directo la evolucion de los CDS de la deuda soberana europea y bla.


----------



## Disolucion (18 Ago 2011)

Y sin cortos.
De los cuatro desgraciaos, claro.
Malditos hijos de la grandisima puta.

(quien es ronald?)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Ponga la cancion entera, hombre que es usted el autor.

PD: No se a que vienen esos mensajes ofensivos, podria el autor borrarlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

El señor rosonero se habia puesto corto en el ibex?

Tendras mucho dinero, pero por lo que mas quieras no cojas el jabon en la ducha...


----------



## trastamara (18 Ago 2011)

¿dónde está *aldono *para retransmitirnos el DIA DEL GUANO???!!


----------



## Ajoporro (18 Ago 2011)

Juer ... qué día más hermoso ... qué sol hace .. qué luz ... menos mal que lo tengo todo invertío en bolsa y ahora estoy de vacaciones ... cuando vuelva me comparré un Cayenne con lo que haya ganao ... voy a tomarme un cafetito ..


----------



## windslegend (18 Ago 2011)

El daxie esta rozando el -5% , definitivamente hoy hay guano asegurado


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Ago 2011)

Hay que fastidiarse, al final la buena inversión era Bankia...


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (18 Ago 2011)

supongo que si prohiben los cortos es porque saben que muy posiblemente bajara, así al menos quizá puedan regular un poco la bajada y para joder no dejan que aquellos que saben ponerse en corto ganen pasta y aceleren la caída de las acciones demasiado rápido y demasiado abajo


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

Chavales ¿Como está reaccionando Madrid, tras la apertura desastrosa del Dow Jones?

Puede que tal vez los de Madrid estén visitando al Papa, y se hayan olvidado de poner stops...o incluso de encender el Windows.

Verás que risa como haya "un fallo" como en el DAX.
Ya me imagino la situación mañana:

_"-¡Pero Paco, coño, ¿No le dijiste a alguien que vigilase esto mientras íbamos nosotros a Barajas?
-Tranquilo hombre, siempre podremos decir que fue la señora de la limpieza que...
-Si claro, para que Leire Pajín nos cierre el chiringo por machistas ¿Tu estás de coña no?"_

LOL!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

La verdad es que hacia dias que el ibex no se movia 400 puntos en una sesion y se echaba de menos


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Por fin MAP en rojo. Ya era hora. GUANO.


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor rosonero se habia puesto corto en el ibex?
> 
> Tendras mucho dinero, pero por lo que mas quieras no cojas el jabon en la ducha...



Que no, que no, llevaba dos días entrenándome con los largos y hoy que ya les tenía cogido el tranquillo va y me trasquilan, afortunadamente eso pasaba a media mañana y el trasquilón ha sido leve :rolleye:

Hoy me vence un depósito de hace un año que no voy a renovar a la espera de los ansiados 6 miles  Yo también quiero jugar a hacerme carteras de medio y largo plazo, ser himbersor e ir a las juntas de accionistas burbujistas.


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ilustremos al forero medio de este hilo



Secundo la moción
Imprescindible vídeo de como funciona el mercado financiero.Con final feliz.

Buenos días.Hay sangre.Sigo contento
[YOUTUBE]<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LU8DDYz68kM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

EEUU: las peticiones de subsidio al desempleo suben más de lo previsto - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ilustremos al forero medio de este hilo





Le Truhan dijo:


> Y eso que significa?



Que no acompaña una caida tan pronunciada.

En anteriores cracks del mercado, las caidas más dolorosas las he visto con volúmenes de chiste (de bajos). Todavía no estamos en pánico total ni capitulación.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

La vela de las 16:00 se ha comido casi un 1% del Ibex !!!


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

-5.40% en el IBEX.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

Caida a plomo.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Que no acompaña una caida tan pronunciada.
> 
> En anteriores cracks del mercado, las caidas más dolorosas las he visto con volúmenes de chiste (de bajos). Todavía no estamos en pánico total ni capitulación.



¿Manipulacion?, mas de la habitual digo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Velonazo :xx:


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Manipulacion?, mas de la habitual digo.



No, es bastante común.

Se vende a cualquier precio y no se encuentran compradores


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

No me llegan datos de España, ¿se ha parado el sistema?


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

Los CFDs del ibex siguen cayendo a plomo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Esta ultima es una mano muy fuerte o panico, la primera seguramente.


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (18 Ago 2011)

¿Vamos desempolvando esta imagen de 2008?



<center>
<img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-W82SeFlgp2Y/SJMhDQNuxjI/AAAAAAAABuY/WSXsKKE46NM/s800/la_bolsa_se_desploma.JPG" height="533" width="800" /></a>



</center>


----------



## Disolucion (18 Ago 2011)

me siento estafado.
Y no estoy largo.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Ago 2011)

vamos directos a por los minimos de rbotic


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

DIOS el DAX, lo han visto?


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

-6.41% en IBEX (!!)


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

Ojito al Dow, que está minino ahora.
Como a un abuelo muerto al que le inyectan viagra en vena...


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Voy a dar orden de compra:

REE a 31.75€ a ver si cuela.


----------



## Pindik87 (18 Ago 2011)

Han suspendido la cotización del IBEX durante unos instantes?

Vaya GUANAZO


----------



## vider (18 Ago 2011)

Compro compro compro!!!!

alguien sabe algo que los demás no sabemos... todavía...


----------



## Panic Crash (18 Ago 2011)

Por culpa de las malditas posiciones cortas el IBEX se ha venido abajo de un momento a otro desde -4% a -6.30%...oh wait!


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

Este desplome sin haber llegado siquiera al 50% de recuperación, no va a salir gratis.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ago 2011)

Desde que salí de la oficina a comer, hasta que he llegado a casa a la siesta un 2% de caida.

Estoy por quedarme despierto a ver si consigo mis ansiadas acciones para hacerme himbersor XD


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Vamos, vamos !!! No me sean nenazas, esto lo arreglamos en la robasta )


----------



## The Replicant (18 Ago 2011)

nos acercamos al puerto de Ostia :8:

que van a prohibir ahora??


----------



## lopintan (18 Ago 2011)

Ibex -6,21%

guanazoooooooooooooo


----------



## loblesa (18 Ago 2011)

Behind The Scenes Liquidity Scramble In Europe? One Bank Borrows $500MM In Emergency Cash From ECB | ZeroHedge


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

Modo loliphone cervecero ON

Hoygan, no me negaran que al menos tengo cierto olfato para saber cuando hay que salirse de mercado.... 

Anda que no cantaba lo de esta mañana. El cuento chino del salto de stops... A otro perro con ese hueso. Mis algoritmos mostraban una historia muy distinta a esa...


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ago 2011)

Por debajo de los 8200 que resistencia quedaba?

Estos 2 días que han sido? Para coger más impulso?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Modo loliphone cervecero ON
> 
> Hoygan, no me negaran que al menos tengo cierto olfato para saber cuando hay que salirse de mercado....
> 
> Anda que no cantaba lo de esta mañana. El cuento chino del salto de stops... A otro perro con ese hueso. Mis algoritmos mostraban una historia muy distinta a esa...



lo de los 5200 daxies en positivo :XX:


----------



## Pindik87 (18 Ago 2011)

El mal dato de venta de viviendas en USA ha desancadenado esta sangría?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Ahora en serio, quien es MUERTOVIVIENTE? Esto no es normal.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por debajo de los 8200 que resistencia quedaba?
> 
> Estos 2 días que han sido? Para coger más impulso?



Tentar os mínimos del jueves pasado. De ahí al infierno de muerto viviendo o formar suelo ....


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

Que crucen los dedos para que no salga Sarkozy hablando de Societé Generale, Merkel tosiendo, o Berlusconi diciendo cualquier parida.

Cuidado que voy a lanzar una pregunta chorra, y de novato:
¿De seguir así el Dow Jones, creeis que tendría que cerrar hoy antes, es decir, suspender cotizaciones por si acaso?.

Lo digo porque ahora está casi a niveles de cierre del 8 de agosto....y no hace ni una hora que ha abierto.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora en serio, quien es MUERTOVIVIENTE? Esto no es normal.




debe ser el rey leon ) pq como lo clava el jodio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2011)

vider dijo:


> Compro compro compro!!!!
> 
> alguien sabe algo que los demás no sabemos... todavía...



Algo que ya se comentó en el foro la semana pasada....

SG bankrupcy


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Que crucen los dedos para que no salga Sarkozy hablando de Societé Generale, Merkel tosiendo, o Berlusconi diciendo cualquier parida.
> 
> Cuidado que voy a lanzar una pregunta chorra, y de novato:
> ¿De seguir así el Dow Jones, creeis que tendría que cerrar hoy antes, es decir, suspender cotizaciones por si acaso?.
> ...



No deben cerrar los mercados. Están corrigiendo el despropósito anterior (¿no nos acordamos del QE2?)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora en serio, quien es MUERTOVIVIENTE? Esto no es normal.



A Hitler le engañaron las faltas de ortografía, se pensó que era un himberzó despistado pero...


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de los 5200 daxies en positivo :XX:



Luego le subo un gráfico y le explico la jugadita de hoy. No ocurre todos los días que los institucionales pierdan dinero. Y sabe que... "casualmente" cuando el dad ha interrumpido la cotización... Sabe donde la ha reanudado? Pues en -5300 daxies.

Le dice algo eso?

Algunas manos fuertes se equivocaron ayer... O el anuncio del eje franco-alemán les pillo a contrapie.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

Pues ya estamos por debajo de los niveles donde la tetona teutona y el ratatouille canijo anunciaron la prohibición de cortos.

Aparte de eso, y a pesar de algún pequeño error en los máximos también he de decir:

*Siyalodeciayo...*


----------



## The Replicant (18 Ago 2011)

Cárpatos:

_El índice de Polonia ha llegado a bajar el 8,5 % en el peor día desde 1.999_ 

:8:

y eso que los polacos del Barça ganaron ayer la supercopa ::


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ago 2011)

Veo la caída del ibex y leo esta noticia
Inditex va a iniciar la ‘era Isla’ con récord de liquidez

Y entonces pienso seriamente que Amancio va a comprar España con los Españoles incorporados XD


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora en serio, quien es MUERTOVIVIENTE? Esto no es normal.



uno que a dejado de ser gazela , gracias a aprender de mis errores y acumular gran experiencia en muchos años .

siga usted los graficos importantes de medio plazo cuando vea algo fuera de lo normal como ahora , usted sabe lo importante que es que la bolsa bajara , las razones pues ya iran saliendo , lo unico que nos permite saber que es lo que hacen los leoncios es el AT de medio plazo , cuando rompieron el triangulo simetrico del ibex o el h-c-h del sp500 yo ya supe que venian quiebras de bancos y caidas de naciones , claro que no sabia exactamente cuales pero eso da igual 8:


----------



## AssGaper (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta ultima es una mano muy fuerte o panico, la primera seguramente.



Alguien que tenga cuenta en prorealtime con el indicador Koncorde puesto que lo confirme???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Luego le subo un gráfico y le explico la jugadita de hoy. No ocurre todos los días que los institucionales pierdan dinero. Y sabe que... "casualmente" cuando el dad ha interrumpido la cotización... Sabe donde la ha reanudado? Pues en -5300 daxies.
> 
> Le dice algo eso?
> 
> Algunas manos fuertes se equivocaron ayer... O el anuncio del eje franco-alemán les pillo a contrapie.



Y en el Ibex se equivocaron el viernes y el martes, era lo que te decía el otro día pero lo interpretaste más por el lado de las correlaciones entre índices.

El lunes de esta semana en el Ibex distribuyeron la entrada del viernes, que se habían quedado largos, el martes me sale que también se quedaron largos aunque con el vencimiento tan cerca no me atrevo a asegurar que los datos sean precisos.


----------



## jelou (18 Ago 2011)

La culpa es del Papa claramente, ha sido llegar y mira :fiufiu:


----------



## burbufilia (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya estamos por debajo de los niveles donde la tetona teutona y el ratatouille canijo anunciaron la prohibición de cortos.
> 
> Aparte de eso, y a pesar de algún pequeño error en los máximos también he de decir:
> 
> *Siyalodeciayo...*



Lo que me jode es que no me deja cubrirme en condiciones por la letra pequeña de la "posición neta", cuando mi apuesta era guanazo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Una pregunta como se puede esperar un 3,7 y resulte un -30,5. ¿Como se hacen estas previsiones?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Luego le subo un gráfico y le explico la jugadita de hoy. No ocurre todos los días que los institucionales pierdan dinero. Y sabe que... "casualmente" cuando el dad ha interrumpido la cotización... Sabe donde la ha reanudado? Pues en -5300 daxies.
> 
> Le dice algo eso?
> 
> Algunas manos fuertes se equivocaron ayer... O el anuncio del eje franco-alemán les pillo a contrapie.



cuando se termine de dibujar el grafico de esta caida va a pensar que lo a dibujado un niño , le recomiendo mi estrategia que creo es mucho mejor y mas descansada .

siga el mercado en liquidez hasta que aparezca una oportunidad como esta no importa lo que tarde , una buena oportunidad aparece por lo menos 1 cada 3 meses y una como esta tarda mas pero mientras va jugando con los que aparezcan mas a menudo , luego coja el dinero y olvidese , empieze el proceso otra vez .

yo lo e visto y no soy ningun rey leon a lo sumo el rey de las gacelas ::


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una pregunta como se puede esperar un 3,7 y resulte un -30,5. ¿Como se hacen estas previsiones?



El encargado del tippex está de vacaciones


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y en el Ibex se equivocaron el viernes y el martes, era lo que te decía el otro día pero lo interpretaste más por el lado de las correlaciones entre índices.
> 
> El lunes de esta semana en el Ibex distribuyeron la entrada del viernes, que se habían quedado largos, el martes me sale que también se quedaron largos aunque con el vencimiento tan cerca no me atrevo a asegurar que los datos sean precisos.



Sin duda.

Yo he visto a los institucionales equivocandose muy pocas, muy pocas veces. Lo de ayer ha costado, a quien sea, 5000 daxies por -200 pips. Hablamos de 25M€. No es una broma.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

Mañana ya se lo que van a decir los periódicos.
"Los especuladores internacionales hacen bajar el Ibex"





::


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

El guano se relaja. El ano vuelve a lo suyo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una pregunta como se puede esperar un 3,7 y resulte un -30,5. ¿Como se hacen estas previsiones?



sencillo estan manipuladas , cuando el dato es malo pues se cojo un poco del siguiente mes esperando que el siguiente mes sea bueno y se le resta , mas o menos es asi pero cuando mes tras mes la cosa esta mal pues llega un momento en el que hay que sacar un dato muy malo .

ademas y esta es una razon muy importante los gringos son los mas capitalistas del mundo muchas grandes empresas ya lo veian venir asi que recortan inmediatamente y los medianos y pequeños tambien se lo huelen , es lo que tiene tener tanta cultura del capital que si vienen mal dadas pues inmediatamente se reacciona ienso:


----------



## jelou (18 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Veo la caída del ibex y leo esta noticia
> Inditex va a iniciar la ‘era Isla’ con récord de liquidez
> 
> Y entonces pienso seriamente que Amancio va a comprar España con los Españoles incorporados XD



Haremos camisetas de zara por un cuenco de arroz? :Baile:


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando se termine de dibujar el grafico de esta caida va a pensar que lo a dibujado un niño , le recomiendo mi estrategia que creo es mucho mejor y mas descansada .
> 
> siga el mercado en liquidez hasta que aparezca una oportunidad como esta no importa lo que tarde , una buena oportunidad aparece por lo menos 1 cada 3 meses y una como esta tarda mas pero mientras va jugando con los que aparezcan mas a menudo , luego coja el dinero y olvidese , empieze el proceso otra vez .
> 
> yo lo e visto y no soy ningun rey leon a lo sumo el rey de las gacelas ::



O sea, que ahora a entrar el 31 en esos 7200, o 6800? A partir de ahi es donde esperas la subida? y en teoria seria entrar, coger plusvalias y fuera, no? 
Miedo da todo esto, es viendoos desde la barrera y asusta, estando dentro debe dar panico


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Si alguno de ustedes siguen el hilo ir-, habran leido a luisito, a mi con el nada me falta, ya saben lo que dijo de la bolsa...


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si alguno de ustedes siguen el hilo ir-, habran leido a luisito, a mi con el nada me falta, ya saben lo que dijo de la bolsa...



q dijo?

(o ponga el link, please)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

jelou dijo:


> Haremos camisetas de zara por un cuenco de arroz? :Baile:



Cuenco dice..., de la cazuela a la mano y te lo comes con la otra.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

¿El IBEX 8200 es soporte?


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿El IBEX 8200 es soporte?



7800, susto o muerte


----------



## Pindik87 (18 Ago 2011)

Hay que tenerlos muy grandes para decir semejante estupidez:

UE: Van Rompuy dice que no hay "ninguna nueva recesión" a la vista


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, que ahora a entrar el 31 en esos 7200, o 6800? A partir de ahi es donde esperas la subida? y en teoria seria entrar, coger plusvalias y fuera, no?
> Miedo da todo esto, es viendoos desde la barrera y asusta, estando dentro debe dar panico



cuando lleguemos , habra rebote lo que hay despues no lo tengo claro , la idea es completar las plusvalias con ese rebote luego salir y ver que es lo que traman los roedoreh  

asi a primeras creo que tendremos un lateral de unos 3 meses para luego seguir cayendo y ahi si que tendriamos un mercado como el que se inicio en marzo de 2009 , pero eso ya es mas incierto ienso:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

No sé si lo es realmente, pero se comporta Ud. como un necio, Sr. Muertoviviente.

Usualmente ya tengo dificultades en aceptar como válidos los análisis de Claca, gran profesional del AT y analista serio donde los haya, debido a que tengo mis serias reservas sobre la validez del AT.

No me venga, pues, Ud. con dos líneas de patio de colegio pintadas sobre una mierda de gráfica de Prorealtime de 40€ guarros mensuales, diciendo que ha "dejado de ser gacela" [sic]. 

Por favor, que no está Ud. en forocoches.

He visto con mis propios ojos a traders profesionales más que válidos, ser rechazados en entrevistas de trabajo para mesas de negociación, debido a que sus track records impolutos pertenecían a años en los que el mercado era eminentemente alcista (pre-2008, para más señas). Literalmente, los rechazaban porque "no tiene mérito ganar dinero en un mercado alcista".

¿Sabe Ud. lo que es un track record?

En todo caso, y no es la primera vez que digo esto: pronosticar guano cuando la zona euro se está desintegrando delante de nuestras narices, no creo que le haga a Ud. - ni a nadie - acreedor de un track record meritorio. 

Y conste que le digo todo esto desde la más absoluta cordialidad y sin acritud ninguna: tan sólo le ruego que no se arrogue la mera coincidencia como virtud propia, porque podría llevar a error o engaño a otros foreros más inexpertos.




muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando se termine de dibujar el grafico de esta caida va a pensar que lo a dibujado un niño , le recomiendo mi estrategia que creo es mucho mejor y mas descansada .
> 
> siga el mercado en liquidez hasta que aparezca una oportunidad como esta no importa lo que tarde , una buena oportunidad aparece por lo menos 1 cada 3 meses y una como esta tarda mas pero mientras va jugando con los que aparezcan mas a menudo , luego coja el dinero y olvidese , empieze el proceso otra vez .
> 
> yo lo e visto y no soy ningun rey leon a lo sumo el rey de las gacelas ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Luisito vino a decir que las bolsas no van a subir precisamente...


----------



## derivado (18 Ago 2011)

Bueno creo que hoy no va llegar ni esto..jeje


----------



## BHAN83 (18 Ago 2011)

Estupidez ninguna, no es nueva, es la misma, pero sin colorantes ni conservantes que valgan.



Pindik87 dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos muy grandes para decir semejante estupidez:
> 
> UE: Van Rompuy dice que no hay "ninguna nueva recesión" a la vista


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Señor Pollastre hoy necesito que suelte usted la cerveza de las 6 y cuelgue unos pantallazos con alguna que otra impresion que usted tenga.

Estamos asistiendo a momentos interesantes, de eso no hay duda.
Tengo que hacer unas llamadas a mi consultor de cabecera, porque como gacela loca estoy un poco perdido con tanto guano bruto.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Mira, otro nombre que sale mucho en las apuestas de quiebras:

Commerzbank AG	1.91	-0.21	-9.91%


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q dijo?
> 
> (o ponga el link, please)



Luisito creo que es un anarcoliberal y explica en sus larguisimos post, se pasaria semanas leyendolos, que no hay vuelta de hoja, que toda la riqueza se ha consumido y que esto no tiene solucion. Que mas o menos va a ser el desastre total y que solo una reduccion drastica del estado, empobrecimiento brutal, caida de todos los mercados, etc, etc, son los distintos panoramas que nos esperan.
Sus post son extensos y en ellos te explica desde su punto de vista todo lo sucedido y a donde lleva y hacia donde vamos.
No te habla del mad max directamente, pero vamos, casi.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé si lo es realmente, pero se comporta Ud. como un necio, Sr. Muertoviviente.
> 
> Usualmente ya tengo dificultades en aceptar como válidos los análisis de Claca, gran profesional del AT y analista serio donde los haya, debido a que tengo mis serias reservas sobre la validez del AT.
> 
> No me venga, pues, Ud. con dos líneas de patio de colegio pintadas sobre una mierda de gráfica de Prorealtime de 40€ guarros mensuales, diciendo que ha "dejado de ser gacela" [sic].



se equivoca usted , mi prorealtime es gratis  y no es broma , pues usted mismo yo le doy un consejo de compañero de buena fe , porque a mi me funciona y me gustaria que le funcionara a los foreros de burbuja .


----------



## chakal (18 Ago 2011)

chakal dijo:


> No se en qué lio se ha metido usted caballero, en cualquiera de los casos les deseo suerte
> 
> siempre, bueno casi siempre el mercado suele dar segundas oportunidades
> 
> ...



me autocito para darme cera 

))


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

Tras la caida iniciada a las 15:53, el ibex está oscilando de forma "muy académica" entre los fibos del 61,8% y 32,8%.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Esto de las quiebras bancarias es algo insolito.

Toda la banca, trabaja en una linea delgada que separa la viabilidad de la quiebra. Los bonos soberanos de paises en posesion de esos bancos puestos en mercado no valen ni 2/3 partes de su nominal, lo que lleva a los poseedores de esos bonos a tener que asumir unas perdidas que los llevaria a la quiebra. La socializacion de perdidas que comenzo bajo el seudonimo de rescates a paises, puede que no pueda o no fuera viable, y asistimos a la certificacion de la quiebra de la banca europea.

Si el mercado estuviera descontando esto, el mercado caeria entero.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Luisito vino a decir que las bolsas no van a subir precisamente...



Pues a mi me gustaría saber que dijo ya que intento seguirle en el hilo de ir-, pero a veces se va por los cerros de Úbeda y resulta un tanto cansino seguirle.

En mi opinión tras un mínimo que se hará entre los días 20 y 26 de agosto llegará un mercado alcista que durará un año prácticamente sin interrupción.

Podría equivocarme, claro, pero eso es lo que tengo previsto.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

chakal dijo:


> me autocito para darme cera
> 
> ))



cera ? se ve que ya va controlando , pero la zona era 8700-8820 porque por 8820 pasaba la bajista de corto plazo y es el 61,8% de toda la subida 6700-12240 , el 8700 es el 38,2% de el tramo de caida 10220-7760 un saludo y siga usted asi 8:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre hoy necesito que suelte usted la cerveza de las 6 y cuelgue unos pantallazos con alguna que otra impresion que usted tenga.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a momentos interesantes, de eso no hay duda.
> Tengo que hacer unas llamadas a mi consultor de cabecera, porque como gacela loca estoy un poco perdido con tanto guano bruto.



Esto estaba prometido de antes, así que ahí va: el momento bolso en el que algún institucional ha perdido €25M en 24 horas, se produce a las 11 de la mañana (ver VTS).

Ayer se acumulan unos 5400 daxies en todo el día; es imposible conocer las intenciones exactas, pero yo apostaría que era una maniobra típica pre-vencimiento. En un mercado normal, sin sustos y sin la UE yéndose a tomar por el culo, se vería como lo más normal.

Curiosamente, donde se interrumpe la cotización del DAX es 200 puntos más abajo. No sólo eso, sino que cuando la cotización se reanuda... tenemos un saldo neto de -5200 daxies (ver de nuevo VTS). 

Más que sospechoso... es que cuadra al milímetro. Alguna noticia insider entre ayer y hoy, ha hecho que ese institucional se dé cuenta de que no iba a sacar nada de sus 5200 en los 5K9. Venta inmediata y brutal, y castaña que te crió.

Tengo los análisis truetick que no voy a subir por brevedad: muestran que el castañazo de -120 pips hasta 5700 puntos no ha sido negociado, ni siquiera ha sido por HFT, sino que han sido unos pocos bloques brutales.

Si es HFT, se ve la pelea tick a tick; si es salto de stops, se ve perfectamente el efecto avalancha de stops, como empieza poco a poco, y como luego se va precipitando. 
Pero lo de hoy no ha sido nada de eso. Ha sido que alguien se preocupó pacientemente ayer de acumular 5200 daxies, y hoy ha tenido que soltarlos a toda hostia ante la llegada de "nuevas noticias".

Y vemos que se pudo equivocar ayer, pero hoy no se ha equivocado: desde que los ha soltado, el asunto ha llegado a estar casi 200 puntos más por debajo.





Por favor, no seamos ciegos: asistimos a un momento excepcional, y vemos movimientos excepcionales. Europa está_ on the verge _de irse a tomar por culo. El dolar ya no es refugio seguro. Las manos fuertes no saben dónde llevar su dinero. Nada de lo que solía funcionar, funciona estos días. *Nada de esto tiene que ver con el análisis técnico ni con el sum sum corda*, por el amor de Dios, si acaso éste existiese.


----------



## F.GARDEL (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría saber que dijo ya que intento seguirle en el hilo de ir-, pero a veces se va por los cerros de Úbeda y resulta un tanto cansino seguirle.
> 
> En mi opinión tras un mínimo que se hará entre los días 20 y 26 de agosto llegará un mercado alcista que durará un año prácticamente sin interrupción.
> 
> Podría equivocarme, claro, pero eso es lo que tengo previsto.



podría explicarnos en qué fundamenta ese movimiento alcista durante un año?


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

And Some More Bad News...

Sorry to interrupt the panic, but this may be important:

FURTHER DISCUSSION ON COLLATERAL WOULD CANCEL SECOND GREEK BAILOUT- GOVT SOURCE - RTRS

This follows on the heels of news overnight that Finland, Holland and now Slovenia are all pushing to get collateral (aka a DIP out of Greece). And naturally, no Greek bailout means game over for a united Europe, and its disjointed banks.


----------



## morgan (18 Ago 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Preveo un aluvión de certificados hoy  :fiufiu:



Pues sí que se están apilando para la certificación de tonuel hoy. A esta hora 18 empresas del ibex 35 superan el -5% para su certificación.

Y sacyr y bbva haciendo méritos para el premio gordo, el ultra-down certified :fiufiu:.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría saber que dijo ya que intento seguirle en el hilo de ir-, pero a veces se va por los cerros de Úbeda y resulta un tanto cansino seguirle.
> 
> En mi opinión tras un mínimo que se hará entre los días 20 y 26 de agosto llegará un mercado alcista que durará un año prácticamente sin interrupción.
> 
> Podría equivocarme, claro, pero eso es lo que tengo previsto.



que nivel tiene previsto mulder y sus razones digalo amigo , yo podria equivocarme y no quiero equivocarme mas que nada porque perderia dinero .

entre todas las gazelas podriamos comernos a un leoncio


----------



## Independentista_vasco (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría saber que dijo ya que intento seguirle en el hilo de ir-, pero a veces se va por los cerros de Úbeda y resulta un tanto cansino seguirle.
> 
> En mi opinión tras un mínimo que se hará entre los días 20 y 26 de agosto llegará un mercado alcista que durará un año prácticamente sin interrupción.
> 
> Podría equivocarme, claro, pero eso es lo que tengo previsto.



Ni idea si será así o no... pero el año 2012 es electoral en USA, así que igual hacen todo lo posible para que sea alcista, aunque eso suponga tirar la bolsa ahora, en agosto, bastante abajo...

No sé si se ha comentado pero confirmo que en IG Markets se pueden abrir posiciones cortas en el Euro Stocks (bueno, realmente no sé si me he saltado alguna de las limitaciones que indicaron en un mail no muy claro... pero la posición corta se ha abierto sin problemas).


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría saber que dijo ya que intento seguirle en el hilo de ir-, pero a veces se va por los cerros de Úbeda y resulta un tanto cansino seguirle.
> 
> En mi opinión tras un mínimo que se hará entre los días 20 y 26 de agosto llegará un mercado alcista que durará un año prácticamente sin interrupción.
> 
> Podría equivocarme, claro, pero eso es lo que tengo previsto.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/242108-ir-vii-52.html#post4829936

Ahi tienes uno de los post, quizas de los mas cortos y de los que hablo mas claro:
_"y recuerden, vendan todo lo que tengan en la bolsa francesa durante las próximas dos semanas. Los cortos se han quedado con la cara de Sarkozy y los saltitos de afectada indignación y grandeur del personajillo producen unas interminables carcajadas en los especuladores demasiado salvajes como para que los especuladores resistan la tentación de robarle un caramelo a un niño una vez más)"_


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

F.GARDEL dijo:


> podría explicarnos en qué fundamenta ese movimiento alcista durante un año?



En que la historia se repite )


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Acojona un poco lo de Grecia, eh.


----------



## chakal (18 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cera ? se ve que ya va controlando , pero la zona era 8700-8820 porque por 8820 pasaba la bajista de corto plazo y es el 61,8% de toda la subida 6700-12240 , el 8700 es el 38,2% de el tramo de caida 10220-7760 un saludo y siga usted asi 8:



no soy partidario de las cifras exactas

los movimientos de las cotizaciones siguen patrones pero no calcan los porcentajes chartistas como si fueran medidas matematicas

importan los rangos, con sus márgenes y aproximaciones. Los numeros exactos mejor en la lotería. Los máximos y los mínimos solo sirven para los mentirosos, las tendencias son lo importante.

saludos


----------



## Panic Crash (18 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos muy grandes para decir semejante estupidez:
> 
> UE: Van Rompuy dice que no hay "ninguna nueva recesión" a la vista



Y esta mente preclara es al que pastis y buenri quieren poner al cargo de la "gobernanza económica de Europa". Que se la pueden meter por donde se imaginan, todo sea dicho aprovechando la oportunidad que se me ofrece.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

el ibex recupera , mañana la espero mas arriba , sera el ultimo dia para subirse al tren 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

chakal dijo:


> no soy partidario de las cifras exactas
> 
> los movimientos de las cotizaciones siguen patrones pero no calcan los porcentajes chartistas como si fueran medidas matematicas
> 
> ...



pues lo que le di es un rango , 8700-8820 ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

No es ese post al que me referia, y ya sabran ustedes como de largos son los post de luisitos, si lo encuentro lo pongo.

En resumen, el sistema se derrumba por la pata que lo sostiene, las dudas soberanas, promesas que seran inclumplidas, provocando una avalancha de bancarrotas en cadena.

Ya ya se que para el que ve a san muy barata en 6,5 no es un mensaje muy optimista, solo que le sigo desde varios años y me parecen muy interesantes sus opiniones.

Respecto al señor Mulder, creo recordar no se que del año 23 del DJ. No me hagan mucho caso...


----------



## The Replicant (18 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Alguna noticia insider entre ayer y hoy, ha hecho que ese institucional se dé cuenta de que no iba a sacar nada de sus 5200 en los 5K9. Venta inmediata y brutal, y castaña que te crió.



probablemente se han enterado "por casualidad" antes de hora de los malos datos usanos y de la ostia que se avecinaba :8:, pero podian disimular un poco más que se les ha visto el plumero


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No es ese post al que me referia, y ya sabran ustedes como de largos son los post de luisitos, si lo encuentro lo pongo.
> 
> En resumen, el sistema se derrumba por la pata que lo sostiene, las dudas soberanas, promesas que seran inclumplidas, provocando una avalancha de bancarrotas en cadena.
> 
> ...



Fue el 21....¡buena memoria! :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos muy grandes para decir semejante estupidez:
> 
> UE: Van Rompuy dice que no hay "ninguna nueva recesión" a la vista



bueno son politicos que quieres venderian a su mama y su papa


----------



## melchor rodriguez (18 Ago 2011)

Oro sigue disparado Gold Price

El CHF intervenido por el Banco Central de Suiza Divisas cotizacion de divisas eurodolar yen libra cambio de divisas - Cotizaciones de forex - divisas


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> probablemente se han enterado "por casualidad" antes de hora de los malos datos usanos y de la ostia que se avecinaba :8:, pero podian disimular un poco más que se les ha visto el plumero



Ha sido un fallo de Matrix durante una reprogramación 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ago 2011)

El verdadero rebote aún está por llegar, pero antes pueden perderse los mínimos del año
El verdadero rebote aún está por llegar, pero antes pueden perderse los mínimos del año - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No es ese post al que me referia, y ya sabran ustedes como de largos son los post de luisitos, si lo encuentro lo pongo.
> 
> En resumen, el sistema se derrumba por la pata que lo sostiene, las dudas soberanas, promesas que seran inclumplidas, provocando una avalancha de bancarrotas en cadena.
> 
> ...



esta caida lo que esta descontando es eso , pero cuando esta caida termine el sistema aun estara en pie tendremos un lateral y entonces si que habra riesgo de que se hunda el sistema , apostare por el no hundimiento un saludo ienso:


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

O de algo aun no revelado de un banco europeo, o de la falta de acuerdo en el segundo rescate a Grecia, o ...

Sera por malas noticias para escoger. Eso si, no creo que aun la hayamos oido, debe de ser gorda, gorda.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Les pongo una imagen para apreciar lo que dice el señor Mulder.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

Tranquilos, mañana ZP salvará el sistema financiero internacional por segunda (o tercera) vez.


----------



## Gran_Torrero (18 Ago 2011)

El cielo se cae, el cielo se cae!!


----------



## Futuroscope (18 Ago 2011)

Por mucho que digan que Societe Generale esta perfectamente , no me parece normal que se lleve estos batacazos en la bolsa , ni siquiera en los dias en que todo se hunde , como hoy. Ahora esta bajando mas de un 12%. Siempre es la entidad financiera que mas baja y al final acaba bajando varios puntos mas que los demas.

Que no nos pretendan tomar el pelo con Societe Generale porque es evidente que algo esta pasando.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

El saldo que lleva el Ibex ni lo pongo, me sale récord negativo absoluto, puede que tener el vencimiento tan cerca distorsione algo los datos pero parece claro que alguien ha tenido que soltar lo que había ido acumulando cual hormiguita estos últimos días.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Ago 2011)

alguien se queda largo para mañana?


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Pues yo estoy probando un largo robastero y no va mal 

Cuanto pesimismo leñe !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

Futuroscope dijo:


> Por mucho que digan que Societe Generale esta perfectamente , no me parece normal que se lleve estos batacazos en la bolsa , ni siquiera en los dias en que todo se hunde , como hoy. Ahora esta bajando mas de un 12%. Siempre es la entidad financiera que mas baja y al final acaba bajando varios puntos mas que los demas.
> 
> Que no nos pretendan tomar el pelo con Societe Generale porque es evidente que algo esta pasando.



recuerde usted a LEHMAN :baba:


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2011)

vaya... vaya... siempre llego en el momento justo...


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> alguien se queda largo para mañana?



Con que me lo robasten hasta 300-350 tengo suficiente 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues yo estoy probando un largo robastero y no va mal
> 
> Cuanto pesimismo leñe !!!



es usted un valiente , yo no voy contra tendencia y ademas soy muy cobarde , veo su jugada pero recuerde vender mañana rapidamente o lo pueden pasar por encima los leoncios como se descuide


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es usted un valiente , yo no voy contra tendencia y ademas soy muy cobarde , veo su jugada pero recuerde vender mañana rapidamente o lo pueden pasar por encima los leoncios como se descuide



MAÑANA !!! Un largo robastero se lo saca uno de encima en plena robastaeuforia :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2011)

megcado fganses cegado???
EDITO:olviden lo dicho, problemas del broker ::


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

Chavales: ¿Como va la robasta?


----------



## Pindik87 (18 Ago 2011)

Han llegado los cuidadorehh!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

Primer minuto de subasta, están comprando fuerte.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

Estos de ecodiario son unos cachondos 
*
El verdadero rebote aún está por llegar, pero antes pueden perderse los mínimos del año*
Perdidos los soportes en Europa, los índices podrían irse a mínimos del año, que para el Ibex 35 se sitúan en los 7.966 puntos. Desde Ecotrader seguimos prefiriendo la liquidez en cartera. Si quiere recibir la mejor información bursátil, suscríbase aquí a Ecotrader.

Se acabó. Se esfumó el rebote. La apertura bajista de Wall Street (los principales índices norteamericanos ceden en torno a un 4%), acentuó la caída en Europa hasta el punto de que estén perdiéndose los soportes clave que señalábamos desde Ecotrader y que se sitúan en los 8.500 puntos en el caso del Ibex 35 y en los 2.270 puntos en el del EuroStoxx.

Perdidos estos niveles, los analistas de AAFI para Ecotrader señalan "Lo visto marca el final del rebote que se vio la semana pasada y la posibilidad de que los índices vuelvan a mínimos del año", señala Joan Cabrero, analista de AAFI para Ecotrader. Unos niveles que, para el Ibex 35 se sitúan en los 7.966 puntos y para el EuroStoxx en los 2.153,77 puntos.

Es más, Cabrero recalca que incluso, la recuperación experimentada por las bolsas días atrás puede que ni siquiera merezca el calificativo de rebote, ése que esperábamos desde Ecotrader tras la elevada sobreventa acumulada, y que puede estar aún por llegar: "podríamos ver mayores caídas, e incluso puede suceder que se pierdan los mínimos del año y, a partir de ahí empiece una fase lateral alcista que ya sí se pueda considerar un rebote", apunta.

"Los inversores están aprovechando cualquier tipo de rally para vender y seguimos con una absoluta preferencia por la liquidez", señala Alain Galibert, consejero delegado de AAFI. También desde Ecotrader hemos ido aprovechando las efímeras subidas para cerrar estrategias como las de Deutsche Telekom o reducir peso en la propia Apple. La cartera modelo a tres meses propuesta por Ecotrader tan sólo cuenta ya con una leve exposición a renta variable, del 19%, mientras que, tras sucesivos cierres de operativas, el nivel de liquidez se encuentra en el 66%.

Hoy el pretexto han sido los malos datos económicos publicados en EEUU, aunque Galibert señala que, "Wall Street empieza a incorporar no sólo sus problemas sino este riesgo sistémico que viene de Europa".
La caída se extiende a otros activos

Otros activos de riesgo están viéndose contagiados por la sangría bajista. El barril de petróleo West Texas, de referencia en EEUU, cae casi un 5% hasta los 83 dólares. La caída es menor en el Brent, referente en Europa, que se sitúa en los 107 dólares y corrige más de un 3%.

Así, el oro, que en estos días se encontraba más relajado, vuelve a liderar las subidas, como activo refugio por excelencia. Los inversores optan por los activos refugios y ya marca los 1.815 dólares, nuevo máximo histórico.

En divisas, la moneda única se deprecia frente al dólar y pierde los 1,44 dólares, con una caída de casi un 1%, se sitúa en los 1,42 dólares.

fuente: El verdadero rebote aún está por llegar, pero antes pueden perderse los mínimos del año - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

Segundo minuto, mantienen.


----------



## EL FARAON (18 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> vaya... vaya... siempre llego en el momento justo...



Vaya preparando los certificados que no me los quiero perder...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

Tercer minuto, venden casi todo lo comprado.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2011)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Vaya preparando los certificados que no me los quiero perder...



voy... voy... haré un esfuerzo aunque esté de vacaciones...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

Cuarto minuto, saldo de la subasta en cero...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

a mi me late que mañana en el ibex van a intentar un reboton con el rollo de las medidas de zparo y ahi estare para arrearle 8:


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Me acabo de aplicar la pomada anti culo de mandril de esta mañana. :Baile:



Spoiler



Fuera en 340 desde 240 en 15 minutitos


----------



## Desencantado (18 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> vaya... vaya... siempre llego en el momento justo...



Menos cháchara y vaya remangándose, que le toca trabajar...


----------



## Violator (18 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha sido un fallo de Matrix durante una reprogramación 8:



Como se nota que te las has tragado en La Sexta ehhh


----------



## explorador (18 Ago 2011)

Menudo eagle que has echo hoy Tonuel, vas acabar en hcp negativo y te veras obligado a pasarte al profesionalismo de los certificados antes de octubre


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ago 2011)

El tribunal superior alemán sentencia en contra de Telefónica:
El tribunal superior alemán ha sentenciado que el estado alemán no debe devolver al consorcio Quam, liderado por Telefónica los 8.400 millones de euros que pagó en el año 2000 por una licencia de telefonía móvil UMTS.Telefónica había recurrido ya en varias ocasiones y ante tribunales inferiores la decisión, solicitando que se le devolviera la licencia o que se devolviese todo o parte de la cantidad pagada. La decisión de la Corte Administrativa Federal de Leipzig, confirma las decisiones anteriores de tribunales inferiores.
El grupo español volvió a entrar en el mercado alemán –en el que ocupa la cuarta posición- tras la compra de O2, en 2006.


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Resumen Cárpatos

_ Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets



El Ibex termina bajando el 4,7% a pesar de estar prohibidos los cortos y vender en el futuro a corto. Portugal baja 4,2 % e Italia pierde el 6,2 %. El Dax pierde el 6%, el CAC el 5,5 %. Como ven los mercados atacan por igual a todos los pasajeros del Titanic, incluso a Alemania y a Francia aunque vayan en la cubierta superior. Les da igual._


Pd. Por cierto, MAPFRE ha acabado en verde +0.5% :8:


----------



## llaveenmano (18 Ago 2011)

Dax -6%. Expect riots spreading to Germany soon.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El tribunal superior alemán sentencia en contra de Telefónica



Oleeeeeeeee!! Oleeeeeeeeee!! :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Desencantado (18 Ago 2011)

Más de la mitad del IBEX por encima del 5%. 

Ya sé que tiene usted mucho curro pendinete, Sr. Tonuel, pero le rogaría un certificado cum-laude para Société Générale.

Hoy que todavía existe.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2011)

Desencantado dijo:


> Menos cháchara y vaya remangándose, que le toca trabajar...




joder con el botas.... me ha jodido un certified...


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Imágenes de google: Vamos a morir todos y esta es la segunda foto :XX:
Los hay más frikis que los de este hilo :XX:

Por cierto *Fecha:	30 Abr 2008*


----------



## Desencantado (18 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El tribunal superior alemán sentencia en contra de Telefónica:



A mí me da igual, yo lo hago por el dividendo...


----------



## Visilleras (18 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Imágenes de google: Vamos a morir todos y esta es la segunda foto :XX:
> Los hay más frikis que los de este hilo :XX:
> 
> Por cierto *Fecha:	30 Abr 2008*



Mascota oficial del guano!!
(Bueno, despues del oso moroso)
Que grande el pollo con la máscara de Darth Vader :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Como se nota que te las has tragado en La Sexta ehhh



No, la tengo original en DVD, pero al verla anunciada me dio por ponermela en el DVD


----------



## Diegol07 (18 Ago 2011)

Definitivamente estamos en recesion o estamos a punto de entrar?


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2011)

Abengoa  -8,02%
Arcelor -7,62%
Sacyr -7,46%
Gamesa  -7,12%
Mediaset -6,40%
TRE -6,26%
OHL -6,12%
ACS -5,97%
Bankinter -5,89%
BBVA -5,76%
Iberdrola -5,49%
Repsol -5,24%
Ferrovial -5,20%
FCC -5,14%
Amadeus -5,04%
Endesa -5,03%
Acerinox -4,93%
Telefónica -4,76%








puto botas...






Saludos


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Definitivamente estamos en recesion o estamos a punto de entrar?



recesion (tecnicamente) sera cuando llevemos dos trimestres de PIB trimestral negativo......... vamos, q hasta enero no daran su brazo a torcer.......... pero q sepa usted q la cosa se va a poner mu malamente los proximos meses ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)




----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Definitivamente estamos en recesion o estamos a punto de entrar?



por experiencia te digo que con los datos que dan y con las bajadas , a mi no me queda duda ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Imágenes de google: Vamos a morir todos y esta es la segunda foto :XX:
> Los hay más frikis que los de este hilo :XX:
> 
> Por cierto *Fecha:	30 Abr 2008*



Por el monitor monocromo del fondo diría que es Mulder. ::


----------



## tonuel (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>





A 21,6.... y llegaron a estar a 160€....












Societe Generale -12,34%








tranquilos... inversorehs... que sólo le queda subir un 750% para que se recupere... ) ) )



Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por el monitor monocromo del fondo diría que es Mulder. ::



Lo único que me intriga es como ha sabido que era monócromo si estaba apagado ::

Es ud. un Sherlock...


----------



## Cartago (18 Ago 2011)

Como vamos ??? Re-subo el hilo...


----------



## Cartago (18 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Imágenes de google: Vamos a morir todos y esta es la segunda foto :XX:
> Los hay más frikis que los de este hilo :XX:
> 
> Por cierto *Fecha:	30 Abr 2008*



Calopez ???


----------



## Mulder (18 Ago 2011)

Cartago dijo:


> Calopez ???



Yo creo que sería más apropiado teniendo en cuenta el tipo de 'tecnología' que se ve detrás


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

Ahora Cárpatos tiene Twitter:

Twitter


----------



## Claca (18 Ago 2011)

En marzo de 2009 también parecía que el mundo se iba a acabar, pero mira como son las cosas, que no sólo el sistema no petó, sino que las bolsas subieron un poquitín. En mayo de 2010 la UE iba a petar. Fijísimo. Seguro. Incuestionable, aunque, no se sabe muy bien cómo, finalmente la UE no petó y los mercados siguieron escalando hasta dejar el DAX a un 6% de máximos. Estas semanas parece que el sistema vuelve a implosionar. Razones hay de sobras, más que en mayo de 2010 y, por supuesto, muchas más que en marzo del 2009: deuda soberana impagable, re-re-rescates, "Qs" varias que no sirven de nada... cualquier persona si se informa un poco lo verá clarísimo, igual de claro que se veía en mayo del 2010, evidente como se veía en marzo del 2009 ;-)

Lejos del análisis técnico y de las maquinitas que controlan las bolsas, pensemos un poco... ¿se han puesto todas las cartas encima de la mesa? ¿Dejarían que petase el sistema simplemente prohibiendo unos cortocillos de nada?

Esta es una crisis por fascículos, ¿seguro que se han terminado todas las entregas?


----------



## Overlord (18 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que aun nos queda un QE o dos y alguna compra excepcional de deuda periférica por el BCE...no más.


----------



## zombietoads (18 Ago 2011)

Origen de la imagen (vía google) 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tas-veces-habeis-muerto-ya-2.html#post2002704


----------



## Pepe Broz (18 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Abengoa  -8,02%
> Arcelor -7,62%
> Sacyr -7,46%
> Gamesa  -7,12%
> ...




El efecto de la prohibición de cortos, el Botas no está en ese listado y sólo hay dos valores financieros. Se castiga a la economía productiva mucho más que a la especulativa que es la que realmente está jodida. Una medida lamentable.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (18 Ago 2011)

Pregunta a los expertos del foro: tengo un amigo que está metido en Arcelor desde antes que la comprara el hindú. Me acaba de preguntar por la bolsa, y no sabe por qué siempre la suya es la que más baja. 
Alguien sabe si arcelor tiene algún problema, como el de Sacyr, por ejemplo? Gracias de antemano


----------



## Pindik87 (18 Ago 2011)

Ojo a esto:

A $2 Million Bet That Bank Of America Will Be $4 By November

Will BAC be at $4 by November? We don't know. But someone just made a $2 million bet that this is precisely what will happen. Minutes ago, 54k $4 BAC November Puts were purchased at $0.37. The total price: $2 million. Will this event occur? Like we said, we don't know, but it sure looks far more realistic than Paulson's bet that BAC will trade at $30 by the end of the year.

A $2 Million Bet That Bank Of America Will Be $4 By November | ZeroHedge

Vamos a estar muy entretenidos una buena temporada


----------



## Aitor Menta (18 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Imágenes de google: Vamos a morir todos y esta es la segunda foto :XX:
> Los hay más frikis que los de este hilo :XX:
> 
> Por cierto *Fecha:	30 Abr 2008*



Es el hamijo Topo Estepario, honorable miembro de la Logia de los HDP y ejperto en fotochop y en morir cienes de veces por el foro ::

Un respeto por su imagen :no:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Ago 2011)

predigo lateralidad...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Ojo a esto:
> 
> A $2 Million Bet That Bank Of America Will Be $4 By November
> 
> ...



Hoyga, donde se puede hacer esas apuestas, yo tambien quiero. Sacyr a 25€.


----------



## Pindik87 (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoyga, donde se puede hacer esas apuestas, yo tambien quiero. Sacyr a 25€.



jajaja ni idea, cosas de usanos. :: 

Sólo 25€? Veo su apuesta y hago un reraise a 40€ :8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ago 2011)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Pregunta a los expertos del foro: tengo un amigo que está metido en Arcelor desde antes que la comprara el hindú. Me acaba de preguntar por la bolsa, y no sabe por qué siempre la suya es la que más baja.
> Alguien sabe si arcelor tiene algún problema, como el de Sacyr, por ejemplo? Gracias de antemano



Arcelor es una cíclica como la copa de un pino.

Enormes costes fijos que hacen que su beneficio sufra enormes cambios ante un cambio en la demanda mundial de acero o en los precios.

Es decir, si Arcelor vende 10 unidades por 100€ cada una, y de esos 100€ el coste fijo representa 80€ y el variable 10€, haz las cuentas de lo que pasa si la demanda disminuye un 10% (sin cambiar los precios).

Beneficio anterior----> (100-80-10) x 10= 100

Beneficio si baja la demanda un 10%:

Costes fijos totales----> 80 x 10 = 800

Coste variable total----> 10 x 9 = 90

Nuevas ventas totales----> 9 x 100 = 900

Nuevo beneficio----> 900-890 = 10€

El beneficio cae un 90% al caer la demanda un 10%


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (18 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Arcelor es una cíclica como la copa de un pino.
> 
> Enormes costes fijos que hacen que su beneficio sufra enormes cambios ante un cambio en la demanda mundial de acero o en los precios.
> 
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Muchas gracias. Más claro... Ni en expansión. Gracias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Digale a su amigo que aun puede caer mas, no se preocupe :XX: :XX:
La recesion no es amiga de estos valores, aun no ha tocado minimos, cuando los rompa su amigo debe preocuparse, pero no mucho, solo perdera dinero, a costa de hacerse inversor-empresario a largo plazo.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (18 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Digale a su amigo que aun puede caer mas, no se preocupe :XX: :XX:
> La recesion no es amiga de estos valores, aun no ha tocado minimos, cuando los rompa su amigo debe preocuparse, pero no mucho, solo perdera dinero, a costa de hacerse inversor-empresario a largo plazo.



Fue asesorado por un amigo mutuo allá por el 2007... Era un valor seguro. La verdad es que no sé a qué precio entró. Pero siempre que cae el ibex le echo un vistazo, y siempre es de las que más cae. 
Por cierto, ese amigo era burbujista, fue de los que me habló de este foro...

Y leyendo en el hilo del oro... decidí no comprar acciones :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Barato, barato, vendo barato.

Ultimas oportunidades.

Las rebajas llegan a la Bolsa: 12 valores por menos de 50 céntimos - CincoDías.com


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2011)

Las recuperaciones en todos los índices apenas llegan al primer fibo y vuelven a desplomarse. Esto es una señal muy bajista.

Lo darán la vuelta en el nivel que quieran pero de momento parece que no tienen ninguna intención.


----------



## tplink888 (18 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> A 21,6.... y llegaron a estar a 160€....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que jrande , esto tengo que compartirlo con un par de conocidos :XX:


----------



## Volem TV3 a Alacant (18 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Imágenes de google: Vamos a morir todos y esta es la segunda foto :XX:
> Los hay más frikis que los de este hilo :XX:
> 
> Por cierto *Fecha:	30 Abr 2008*




Esta saldrá la décima:







Saludos.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

Que no decaiga, SP500: -5.25


----------



## burbufilia (18 Ago 2011)

Si queréis descansar un poco de tanto rojo tomatero, siempre podéis echar lecturas con Juanlu17000 


"Apostaríamos por valores como Abertis o Técnicas Reunidas"

03/03/2011 - 11:58

"Los cierres de cortos en Banco Santander invitan a pensar que se puede comportar de forma positiva"
03-02-2011


"El pesimismo de los mercados es evidente si miramos al franco suizo, oro e incluso la prima de riesgo"

"Hay que buscar inversiones “que protejan del entorno, como es la posibilidad de fondos global macro, que juegan a tendencias macro sin necesidad de que sea una estrategia direccional” ::

14/07/2011 - 09:03	

"Bank of America es una opcion de inversión razonable"
27-01-2011


"Las bolsas todavía están baratas"

Un argumento que apoya en el hecho de que los beneficios “pueden crecer el 20-25% y continuar en 2011 además de que las primas de riesgo descienden”. Y en general nos dan retornos de hasta un 10% “aunque no será uniforme y no será lo mismo hablar de Estados Unidos que de Europa”.

22-01-2010



Juan Luis Garca Alejo, Director de anlisis y gestin de Inversis Banco


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

El tio es un cachondo, no me jodas. Y mira que en lo de Abertis mas o menos coincido. Es una vaca lechera.

Al final: SP500 -4.31%


----------



## SGAE CLOACAE (18 Ago 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> El efecto de la prohibición de cortos, el Botas no está en ese listado y sólo hay dos valores financieros. Se castiga a la economía productiva mucho más que a la especulativa que es la que realmente está jodida. Una medida lamentable.



Dale un vistazo a Bankia


Los colocadores están echando humo ::


----------



## rafaxl (18 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> El tio es un cachondo, no me jodas. Y mira que en lo de Abertis mas o menos coincido. Es una vaca lechera.
> 
> Al final: SP500 -4.31%



Y el dow en los 11000 clavados y +20 puntos ahora mismo.


----------



## Claca (18 Ago 2011)

Desde luego, a la hora de analizar los mercados, me pierde la visión cortoplacista de mi forma de operar. En su momento, lejos de gráficos horarios, comenté lo siguiente:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-el-ibex-35-mayo-2011-a-10.html#post4338629

El giro alcista claro, que en su momento señalé, nos anunciaba problemas en las bolsas. Realmente no me he creido las caídas hasta tarde -y eso que pasó justamente lo que dije-, pero lo bueno es que encajando las mismas piezas tal vez sea posible ver por donde irán los tiros ahora que parece que el BUND quiere ir a por el objetivo alcista.

Debido a la correlación inversa, si el suelo en el BUND coincidió con un techo en las bolsas, la lógica nos dice que un techo supondría el efecto contrario en la renta variable, como de hecho ha sucedido en el pasado. ¿Pero hay techo o algún indicio de que el precio quiera frenar?. Es pronto, pero algo es posible que se pueda estar gestando.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Ago 2011)

no se como juanlu se gana la vida en este mundillo, en serio, entre ese y jose carlos diez de intermoney.............sabran mucho.......... pero cada vez q hablan sube el pan...... lo malo es la gente q les hace caso..... aunq hacerles caso lleva al castigo 

los indices USA han tenido unos 10 minutos q bien pueden ser manita de dios o simplemente una recogida de beneficios jeje

si no cambian las cosas, mañana testamos los minimos o andaremos rondando, veremos a ver q sorpresa nos tienen preparada.........


----------



## rosonero (18 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Desde luego, a la hora de analizar los mercados, me pierde la visión cortoplacista de mi forma de operar. En su momento, lejos de gráficos horarios, comenté lo siguiente:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-el-ibex-35-mayo-2011-a-10.html#post4338629
> 
> ...




Espectante me hallo.


----------



## burbufilia (18 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no se como juanlu se gana la vida en este mundillo, en serio, entre ese y jose carlos diez de intermoney.............sabran mucho.......... pero cada vez q hablan sube el pan...... lo malo es la gente q les hace caso..... aunq hacerles caso lleva al castigo
> 
> los indices USA han tenido unos 10 minutos q bien pueden ser manita de dios o simplemente una recogida de beneficios jeje
> 
> si no cambian las cosas, mañana testamos los minimos o andaremos rondando, veremos a ver q sorpresa nos tienen preparada.........



Yo me partí la caja el día 12 que prohibieron cortos, cuando escuché en el coche al tío Díez vociferando en la SER que íbamos a morir todos (salvo que los gobiernos hicieran un all-in para salvar al mundo del guano) y que ya estaba perdiendo las esperanzas de recuperación. Llegué a casa acojonado y me encontré con un rebotazo de los índices. 

No encuentro el audio, pero fue en el informativo de 14:30


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ago 2011)

Sea lo que sea espero que pase la semana que viene, estoy largo para mañana ::


----------



## patilltoes (18 Ago 2011)

"Hay que buscar inversiones “que protejan del entorno, como es la posibilidad de fondos global macro, que juegan a tendencias macro sin necesidad de que sea una estrategia direccional”

WTF??


----------



## Claca (18 Ago 2011)

*IBEX*

Seguimos con la ración de gráficos operables. Será el último en una temporadita.



Claca dijo:


> *IBEX:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas divergencias terminaron pesando y aunque se alcanzaron los 8.800, finalmente el precio se ha venido abajo lastrado por la poca fuerza de la presión alcista al perder el canal que ya os anticipaba. A nivel intradía, no obstante, es posible que el IBEX logre sorprender a todos si consigue aguantar en la zona donde en la sesión de hoy marcaba mínimos (8.100) y rompe el canal de ultra corto plazo en el que está metido: 







Aguanta el fibo y el precio es recogido por una directriz que valía la pena mantener en el gráfico ;-)







En 5 minutos, la cosa está clara.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Ago 2011)

Buenas noches,

en este bendito pais, hay dos cosas que yo creo que o vienen seres alienigenas, o aqui el ladrillo y las santanderes se seguiran viendo como la mejor inversion posible, todios se alegra de estas caidas para asi comprar mas barato.

Cuanto sufrimiento, tengo que hacerme unas camisetas con los certificados tonuelisticos aunque me cuesten las amistades.

Mañana seguimos guaneando? parece que le vamos cogiendo cariño ya a salir de portada en los telediarios.


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador, queremos comprar santanderes para poder ir a la kdd burbujista en la junta de accionistas y así sentirnos más integrados...


----------



## burbufilia (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> en este bendito pais, hay dos cosas que yo creo que o vienen seres alienigenas, o aqui el ladrillo y las santanderes se seguiran viendo como la mejor inversion posible, todios se alegra de estas caidas para asi comprar mas barato.
> 
> ...



Ya que estás en el tema,

Tengo que administrar una buena pasta. Había pensado en aumentar cartera de largo en Enagas, Abertis y BME. Son carne de estancamiento, pero remuneran bien y es una beta<1, que para los tiempos que corren, se agradece. 

Mofas y owneds aquí, ahora que no todavía no soy un inversor a largo plazo de éstos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2011)

Buenos días... 

Para el que crea que estamos viviendo buenos momentos para hacerse una cartera a medio/largo plazo y quiere diversificar, ENDESA se enfrenta estos días a una directriz muy importante y al fibo38.2% desde mínimos del 2003. Buen valor para hacer un seguimiento, ya saben, riesgo bajo beneficio alto.







Saludos...


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

parece q el dia empezara en rojo........ rebotaremos? caeremos mas? p q esta tan buena anna simon?  (musica de suspense)


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

Buenos días señores.

Pipoapipo, no puede usted hacer ciertos comentarios sin ilustrar:







Si se arrima está al ibex, pepon total.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenos días señores.
> 
> Pipoapipo, no puede usted hacer ciertos comentarios sin ilustrar:
> 
> ...



ha sido poner la foto y esto va pa´arriba (el ibex me refiero)


----------



## Nico (19 Ago 2011)

Hola pipo !

Vengo a coger sitio en un día especial (hay localidades limitadas) 

El oro sube sin cesar (mala señal para las bolsas), sin embargo los índices asiáticos no parecen haber sufrido un golpe devastador (están negativos en un rango de 1.5% a 3% según la plaza).

Si el Ibex baja un 3% no será tan dramático.

Eso si, son tan degenerados que lo van a dejar "justo" en algún punto incierto que convierta la decisión de quedar abiertos para el lunes en una quimera... no hay nada sencillo aquí.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hola pipo !
> 
> Vengo a coger sitio en un día especial (hay localidades limitadas)
> 
> ...



veremos q nos tienen preparados estos hoy, al dax le queda poco poco para tocar los minimos anuales q toco el otro dia......... supongo q si rebotan, nosotros rebotemos............ pero igual lo dejan como ayer........dos horas y pico al borde del abismo y luego disparo en alguna direccion

no se, ademas como guru acierto menos q muertoviviente y pollastre  pero me da q hoy sera un dia interesante......... o no


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> veremos q nos tienen preparados estos hoy, al dax le queda poco poco para tocar los minimos anuales q toco el otro dia......... supongo q si rebotan, nosotros rebotemos............ pero igual lo dejan como ayer........dos horas y pico al borde del abismo y luego disparo en alguna direccion
> 
> no se, ademas como guru acierto menos q muertoviviente y pollastre  pero me da q hoy sera un dia interesante......... o no



Hoy si que puede ser interesante , me late que hoy la tendran que subir un poco o un mucho para los vencimientos , para cerrar en minimos , lo unico claro es que hoy es el ultimo dia para subirse a la tuneladora


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hoy si que puede ser interesante , me late que hoy la tendran que subir un poco o un mucho para los vencimientos , para cerrar en minimos , lo unico claro es que hoy es el ultimo dia para subirse a la tuneladora



no teme usted q nos hagan la 3.14 aprovechando el fin de semana???::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no teme usted q nos hagan la 3.14 aprovechando el fin de semana???::



3.14 eso me suena a pi :: no temo nada , ya que los indicadores marcaron giro bajista ayer , estocastico entro en sobrecompra y ahora se gira con toda la pinta de irse a sobreventa .

ademas las bolsas estan en modo guano , los politicos saben que ya nada pueden hacer cada medida , farol , engañabobos es para los votantes borregos , no afectaran a las bolsas 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 3.14 eso me suena a pi :: no temo nada , ya que los indicadores marcaron giro bajista ayer , estocastico entro en sobrecompra y ahora se gira con toda la pinta de irse a sobreventa .
> 
> ademas las bolsas estan en modo guano , los politicos saben que ya nada pueden hacer cada medida , farol , engañabobos es para los votantes borregos , no afectaran a las bolsas 8:



si, es pi, pero tambien es para decir q nos haran lo inesperado, q nos daran la del pulpo, un cisne negro, etc

si rompemos los minimos del otro dia con fuerza (cuando sea q esto se produzca) yo creo q sera cuando llegue el guano q usted profetiza, pero hasta ese dia simplemente veo un testar el suelo nuevamente (no es q no le crea, es q los leones me hacen desconfiado)


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

-0.87% en 4 minutos de apertura.

Empezamos bien XD


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

ojo con los gabachos q estan en caida libre (modo dramatico off)


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ago 2011)

SL ejecutado, me vuelvo a la cama


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si, es pi, pero tambien es para decir q nos haran lo inesperado, q nos daran la del pulpo, un cisne negro, etc
> 
> si rompemos los minimos del otro dia con fuerza (cuando sea q esto se produzca) yo creo q sera cuando llegue el guano q usted profetiza, pero hasta ese dia simplemente veo un testar el suelo nuevamente (no es q no le crea, es q los leones me hacen desconfiado)



bueno sin acritud , ya se que en general en internet hay mucho profeta perreoflauta , pero aunque cause risa esta caida en dos tramos es totalmente por TECNICO un saludo amigo pipeador 8:


----------



## rosonero (19 Ago 2011)

Cuando hace pop ya no hay stop 

Mirémoslo por el lado positivo, cuanto antes y más rápido caiga, más horas para que suba [mode pepon off]


----------



## Maestro Cantor (19 Ago 2011)

*¿De qué sirve prohibir los cortos? El mercado retoma los desplomes sin posiciones bajistas*

Eduardo Segovia 19/08/2011 06:00h

La bolsa retomó ayer los desplomes de la semana pasada, y de nuevo de la mano de los valores financieros, que sufrieron durísimas caídas en España, Francia e Italia. Justamente los tres países que han prohibido los cortos (posiciones bajistas) en estos valores, en teoría para frenar las caídas provocadas por los "especuladores". Lo cual plantea si esta prohibición tiene algún efecto.

Los profesionales del mercado ya criticaron la semana pasada la medida porque no sólo no sirve para detener las caídas, sino que agrava la situación del mercado al reducir la liquidez. "La prohibición de los cortos es como tirar una piedra a un barreño lleno de agua: inicialmente, el agua sube de golpe, pero cuando se calma el movimiento, resulta que hay menos agua", explica gráficamente Daniel Lacalle, gestor del fondo Ecofin en Londres y columnista de El Confidencial.

Y eso es justamente lo que ha ocurrido: la banca -y el conjunto de la bolsa por extensión- se disparó como reacción a la medida el jueves y el viernes. Pero, después de tres días de transición, ayer volvieron los descensos con el detonante de que la Fed está investigando la liquidez de las unidades norteamericanas de las entidades europeas. Y fueron muy graves: Société Générale cayó el 12%, Intesa el 9%, ING el 8%, Unicredito, Deutsche Bank y Crédit Agricole más del 7%, y en España, BBVA y Bankinter se dejaron casi el 6%.

Unas caídas que, evidentemente, no fueron provocadas por las posiciones bajistas prohibidas, sino por las ventas de los inversores que estaban largos (alcistas): "El problema no son los cortos, son los fondos tradicionales, que invierten sólo al alza, que están huyendo del mercado y en especial del sector financiero", opina José Carlos Díez, economista jefe de Intermoney.

Y esto es así porque los gestores e inversores siguen sin fiarse de la situación económica europea (un temor agravado ayer por la rebaja de previsiones de Morgan Stanley) ni del estado de la banca. Algo que no soluciona la prohibición. Las medidas anunciadas el martes por Merkel y Sarkozy no han conseguido mejorar esa confianza, porque no son inmediatas, son poco efectivas y, además, tienen muy difícil salir adelante en algunos casos. Es más, el impuesto a las transacciones financieras perjudica a la banca.

*Si no te puedes poner corto, tienes que vender*

Por eso los profesionales critican que esta medida apunta en la dirección equivocada, ya que los "especuladores bajistas" no son los responsables del derrumbe del mercado, como quedó demostrado ayer. Los demonizados hedge funds suponen una parte muy reducida de la negociación en bolsa y, además, no se dedican exclusivamente a tomar posiciones bajistas frente a lo que cree mucha gente. Al contrario, lo normal es que adopten simultáneamente posiciones largas y cortas, con el fin de cubrirse ante caídas del mercado y proteger el capital de sus clientes. Y normalmente su exposición neta (diferencia entre cortos y largos) es alcista.

Y ahí vienen los efectos perniciosos de la medida: si los inversores no se pueden poner cortos para cubrirse (ni prestar las acciones a otros para que se pongan bajistas), lo único que pueden hacer si no se fían del entorno económico es vender sus posiciones alcistas. Lo cual sí agrava las caídas de los mercados, según los expertos consultados. Asimismo, los fondos más agresivos no pueden financiar nuevas posiciones alcistas (con el dinero que ingresan de vender en corto financian la compra de acciones), lo que les impide tomarlas y frena posibles subidas del mercado.

*Más caídas por delante*

Lacalle también cuestiona la oportunidad de la medida: "Han prohibido los cortos precisamente cuando los hedge funds tenían como media una posición neta alcista del 25% (los largos superan a los cortos en un 25%)". Este gestor explica que el problema precisamente es ese, que los gestores estaban sobreexpuestos a la bolsa, sobre todo a la banca y a los valores de materias primas, y lo que hacen es reducir esa exposición, no ponerse bajistas.

Y aventura que nos esperan más caídas: "Ahora viene un problema más peliagudo, que es que saltan los stop loss [órdenes de venta cuando las pérdidas superan un determinado nivel] de los grandes fondos alcistas, que están obligados a vender a cualquier precio. Y si los hedge funds no tienen capacidad para comprar esas acciones, el desplome puede ser tremendo". Una visión bajista que comparten analistas técnicos como Yosi Truzman y que abonan algunas formaciones técnicas muy relevantes.

¿De qué sirve prohibir los cortos? El mercado retoma los desplomes sin posiciones bajistas - Cotizalia.com


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias,

aun no tengo traje para ir de entierro, diganle a los franceses que aguanten un poco mas, no sean unos lehmanesdelavida que no aguantaron ni 5 semanas...


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

Caminito del 2% de perdida en 15 minutos...


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

El oso del guano esta desatado en estos inicios.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

por cierto quedo ya definitivamente corto a esto le quedan 2000 puntos de caida , por unos miseros puntos arriba o abajo que entre no me voy a ahorrar mucho dinero , que hagan lo que quieran -_-

edito quede corto cuando caia un -0,80 ya estamos en beneficios


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Despues de caer un 12% le meten en 3 minutos un 3,7%. Barato barato. El pequeño napoleon tiene que hacer algo le van a tumbar un banco, y no un pastor, popular precisamente.

Tampoco me puedo reir mucho ya que mis Thyssen siguen bajando, que prohiban bajar la bolsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

quiere subir pero yo esperaba mas reboton............ se ve q no hay mucha fe en largos


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Societe Generale	20.86	-0.94	-4.31%

Tocoto.


----------



## 1 de cal y 4 de euribor (19 Ago 2011)

avisen cuando entremos en pánico!


----------



## Desencantado (19 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Caminito del 2% de perdida en 15 minutos...



Si queremos (porque queremos, verdad?) cerrar con -10%, ese es el ritmo a seguir...

[YOUTUBE]WXh1tW16V-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

1 de cal y 4 de euribor dijo:


> avisen cuando entremos en pánico!



es que en panico hemos entrado ayer ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2011)

que mamones los de INFOMERCADOS.com, en "SISTEMAS DE TRADING" te ponen que se han abierto operaciones CORTOS en el IBEX, como recomendación.... no te jode, que me dejen hacerlo.........


----------



## necho (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tampoco me puedo reir mucho ya que mis Thyssen siguen bajando, que prohiban bajar la bolsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Si no es mucha la incumbencia, a qué precio les entro?


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que en panico hemos entrado ayer ::



¡Panico! Todavia recuerdo una sesion a principios de 2008 que se cerro con un -7% de nada... y alguna otra en que se llego a estar intradia a -10% con respecto al cierre anterior. Al dia siguiente o el de despues, reboton epico.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (19 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que mamones los de INFOMERCADOS.com, en "SISTEMAS DE TRADING" te ponen que se han abierto operaciones CORTOS en el IBEX, como recomendación.... no te jode, que me dejen hacerlo.........



Según Ig Markets no hay problema en ponerse corto en el Euro Stocks; sobre el Ibex dicen que hay alguna duda de interpretación y que hay que atenerse a la comunicación promulgada por la CNMV: http://www.cnmv.es/loultimo/posiciones cortas CNMV Agosot 2011.pdf


----------



## Desencantado (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Societe Generale	20.86	-0.94	-4.31%
> 
> Tocoto.



No sabía que Lehman tuviese un Brother en Francia.

Qué familia!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Ago 2011)

Al habla gacela recien nacida: gugutata.

Asumiendo que el mundo no va a implosionar y teniendo en cuenta que en el caso de hacerlo de poco servirá tener el dinero en casa tampoco..
se aproxima el momento para comprar acciones de empresas con el objetivo de invertir a muy largo plazo, verdad?

Puede quedar un buen margen de caidas pero en breve veremos valores a precios que por muy mal que se de la cosa tienen que remontar algo con el apaso de los años.

Cuales creeis que pueden ser esas empresas? Entiendo que bancos fuera, etc, pero de los demas sectores?
Repsol, Iberdrola, GAS o TRE parecen tener opciones de revalorizarse.
Telefonica si llega a 12 y teniendo en cuenta que su facturacion vienen en mayor medida de fuera de España y de fuera de Europa no es una buena alternativa tambien?

No es un buen momento para empezar a formar una cartera a largo plazo?
Como himbersion, eh? Nada de ejporcular::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> ¡Panico! Todavia recuerdo una sesion a principios de 2008 que se cerro con un -7% de nada... y alguna otra en que se llego a estar intradia a -10% con respecto al cierre anterior. Al dia siguiente o el de despues, reboton epico.



revise usted estocastico y rsi por esas fechas estaban en sobreventa , ahora estamos en sobrecompra , asi que queda un largo trecho hasta la sobreventa , me explique mal con respecto al panico no es un momento de panico es que es un estado de panico continuo que durara mas o menos hasta el 31


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Al habla gacela recien nacida: gugutata.
> 
> Asumiendo que el mundo no va a implosionar y teniendo en cuenta que en el caso de hacerlo de poco servirá tener el dinero en casa tampoco..
> se aproxima el momento para comprar acciones de empresas con el objetivo de invertir a muy largo plazo, verdad?
> ...



no aun no , probablemente despues de estas caidas en el corto plazo venga un lateral muy complicado para los traders para finalmente tener la caida definitiva y ahi usted tendra su tan ansiado suelo .

probablemente en el primer trimestre de 2012 llegaremos al suelo ienso:


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Al habla gacela recien nacida: gugutata.
> 
> Asumiendo que el mundo no va a implosionar y teniendo en cuenta que en el caso de hacerlo de poco servirá tener el dinero en casa tampoco..
> se aproxima el momento para comprar acciones de empresas con el objetivo de invertir a muy largo plazo, verdad?
> ...



En esas estamos un buen porron de gente. Yo añadiria REE y ENG como fijas y para mirar: una constructora (ACS, FCC, Ferrovial o Acciona), Abertis (la de las autopistas y aparcamientos), Ebro (arroces y tal), Inditext y Grifols (farmaceutica de hemoderivados).


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2011)

1000 contratos de golpe a venta.... y no son ni las 10:00 

Cómo está el patio, manolo.....


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no aun no , probablemente despues de estas caidas en el corto plazo venga un lateral muy complicado para los traders para finalmente tener la caida definitiva y ahi usted tendra su tan ansiado suelo .
> 
> probablemente en el primer trimestre de 2012 llegaremos al suelo ienso:




Después de estas caidas las caidas definitivas?
Entiendo de leerle a usted señor Muertoviviente que pronostica un suelo por los 6200- 6700..

Eso mas que una caida me parece barranquismo en estado puro.

Hay alguien mas optimista?:fiufiu:


----------



## Maestro Cantor (19 Ago 2011)

8.022,800
-294,90
*-3,55 %*


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Joder, vamos derechos a probar los 7800 o algo asi.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

señores , aquellos que son fieles al dios GUANO les advierto que si se ponen cortos no intenten intradiar , uan de las caracteristicas de una caida en dos tramos es que la segunda es brutal aqui no habra mas que rebotes intradia en niveles de mucha importancia todo lo demas sera una caida cansina que parecera que nunca vaya a parar hasta que llegue a su objetivo claro 

solo son validos los cierres de cortos para cargar mas cuando lleguemos a niveles de soporte muy importantes o para coger mas palanca 8:


----------



## Desencantado (19 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Entiendo de leerle a usted señor Muertoviviente que pronostica un suelo por los 6200- 6700..



Eso no es un "suelo".

Es una fosa. Común.

Ahora entiendo su nick.


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> revise usted estocastico y rsi por esas fechas estaban en sobreventa , ahora estamos en sobrecompra , asi que queda un largo trecho hasta la sobreventa , me explique mal con respecto al panico no es un momento de panico es que es un estado de panico continuo que durara mas o menos hasta el 31



Por cierto por aquel entonces se dio la excusa, que con el tiempo se vio que era mas falsa que un euro de plomo, de que se habia caido tanto y tan contundentemente por un error de un operador de SG, que habia introducido una cantidad bestial en la maquinita, que le iba a costar a SG tropecientos millones, etc, etc...

¿Y ahora es cuando SG (no la sigo) esta liderando las caidas francesas?

¿Que excusa daran ahora?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Después de estas caidas las caidas definitivas?
> Entiendo de leerle a usted señor Muertoviviente que pronostica un suelo por los 6200- 6700..
> 
> Eso mas que una caida me parece barranquismo en estado puro.
> ...



ya que me habla de optimismo , yo lo que creo es que el ser humano es peligrosamente optimista ienso:

barranquismo o en ingles guaning o en latinoamerica guaneo :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

necho dijo:


> Si no es mucha la incumbencia, a qué precio les entro?



Estoy al borde de entrar en rojo, solte la mitad con plusvas, pero me parece que al final voy a perder hasta la camisa.

Ya dije que me las guardo hasta el madmax, como plan b neopesetario, eso si cuando las vea a 10euros, sentire mucho dolor.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Que guay, REE en 31,75€ ayer cancele la orden, a ver si la pillo mas abajo.


----------



## Desencantado (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que me habla de optimismo , yo lo que creo es que el ser humano es peligrosamente optimista ienso:
> 
> barranquismo o en ingles guaning o en latinoamerica guaneo :baba:



...o en telecomunicaciones Wanadoo (ahora Orange). ::


----------



## Yo2k1 (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no aun no , probablemente despues de estas caidas en el corto plazo venga un lateral muy complicado para los traders para finalmente tener la caida definitiva y ahi usted tendra su tan ansiado suelo .
> 
> probablemente en el primer trimestre de 2012 llegaremos al suelo ienso:



O sea que el 31 de Agosto (mas o menos) finalizara esto, pero aun asi, todavia ves otro tramo de caida mas??
Esto oleria ya a 1929 o algo asi, a este paso. El problema de todo esto para vosotros supongo sera detectar ese "suelo", porque a ver quien entra pensando "y si baja mas?".
Porque desde mi total desconocimiento, por que en teoria debe volver a subir?
Si se habla que las bolsas se han mantenido altas por las qE1, 2, etc, las bolsas no pueden tener como la vivienda una "burbuja"?
Nadie espera una recuperacion del precio de la vivienda, o de las acciones de las .com en su momento.
No podriamos vivir el caso de que la bolsa llegara a unos niveles donde su techo no fueran los 10.000, 12.000, sino que no pasara de 5000?
Puede que sea una pregunta tonta y que tenga una explicacion facil, asi que disculpas de antemano por si lo es


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Después de estas caidas las caidas definitivas?
> Entiendo de leerle a usted señor Muertoviviente que pronostica un suelo por los 6200- 6700..
> 
> Eso mas que una caida me parece barranquismo en estado puro.
> ...



Pues a mi ni me parece caida ni na. Barranquismo llamaria a bajar hasta los 5000 por lo menos, mas bien 4000. Claro, que entonces los suicidios serian masivos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 1000 contratos de golpe a venta.... y no son ni las 10:00
> 
> Cómo está el patio, manolo.....



Diganos maestro los niveles por abajo aun estan en los 5miles no? :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Para el que crea que estamos viviendo buenos momentos para hacerse una cartera a medio/largo plazo y quiere diversificar, ENDESA se enfrenta estos días a una directriz muy importante y al fibo38.2% desde mínimos del 2003. Buen valor para hacer un seguimiento, ya saben, riesgo bajo beneficio alto.
> 
> ...



Acaba de tocar la directriz...


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Diganos maestro los niveles por abajo aun estan en los 5miles no? :XX:



5313 es el "busquing no more" ::

Pero vamos, que el miedo no entiende de modelos matemáticos... así que no es día hoy para confiar sus ahorros a las proyecciones, me temo.


ejemplo: mire lo que ha pasado con el 5490, mínimo anual del Dax... que no ha durado ni un asalto. Créame, esto es el Sell-Sell-Sell kujirístico, una orgía desenfrenada, el sueño del capitán zuloman.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Después de estas caidas las caidas definitivas?
> Entiendo de leerle a usted señor Muertoviviente que pronostica un suelo por los 6200- 6700..
> 
> Eso mas que una caida me parece barranquismo en estado puro.
> ...



Yo, y lo veo francamente jodido... ::


PD: Bueno, ¿y ahora qué pasa? Hacia 8100 otra vez...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Pues me parece a mi que voy a ayudar un poquito, dando orden de vender 1/4 de las thyssen, es que las veo y no paran de caer. Y a mercado, para que caiga mas.


----------



## Maestro Cantor (19 Ago 2011)

*¿Esto es Lehman otra vez? Los expertos dicen que no, pero se parece*

Alain Galibert, Bolságora 19/08/2011 - Actualizado: 09:23

Por encima de si la crisis de la deuda europea va a estallar, si EEUU va a volver a la recesión o cuál será el próximo movimiento de la Fe, los mercados quieren saber una sola cosa: ¿Estamos ante otro Lehman? Es decir, si se va a repetir el hundimiento que siguió a la quiebra del banco de inversión, que desató la mayor crisis financiera desde la Gran Depresión.

La respuesta generalizada durante el desplome de ayer fue que no estamos en una repetición del escenario que se vivió a finales de 2008 y principios de 2009. Al menos, es lo que opinan los más veteranos del parqué, pese al miedo que se respiraba entre los operadores.

Va a pasar muchas veces
Eso sí, los profesionales creen que esto no es una caída puntual, sino que va para largo: "No es sólo hoy, esto va a pasar muchas más veces durante el próximo año", según Vern Hayden, presidente de Hayden Wealth Management. "La mayor parte de la culpa la tiene Europa, es la incertidumbre, la falta de crecimiento. La gente se está saliendo de la bolsa por estos miedos".

La mayoría de los expertos rechazan una comparación directa entre la situación actual y la de entonces. Los bancos de EEUU están mucho mejor capitalizados que en las condiciones de excesivo apalancamiento de 2008, por ejemplo.

Aun así, hay quien no se fía. Por ejemplo, el hecho de que un banco no identificado se haya financiado en dólares en el BCE ha reavivado los temores a la situación del sector financiero. "Los bancos centrales no están equipados para gestionar problemas de solvencia. Liquidez sí, pero no solvencia; y el final, no fue tanto la liquidez como una completa falta de confianza sobre sus balances lo que llevó a la quiebra a Lehman y Bear Stearns", opina David Rosenberg, el famoso estratega de Gluskin Sheff.

Esa lección es lo que hace que muchos inversores huyan del riesgo a cualquier precio y provoca momentos de pánico como los de la semana pasada y ayer.

Los valientes veteranos
Precisamente, lo contrario de lo que desaconsejan los veteranos, que creen que es momento de comprar dadas las bajas valoraciones actuales: "Lo que estamos viendo es pánico, ventas indiscriminadas. La historia demuestra que no son precisamente los mejores días para vender", señala Art Hogan, director general de Lazard Capital Markets. A su juicio, "esto no es 2008", por lo que advierte en contra de sumarse a la corriente vendedora. "En estos días hay que sentarse y esperar a aquellas oportunidades en valores que han sido arrasados en este entorno irracional", concluye.

Pese a que la mayoría rechaza la comparación, Reosenberg sí encuentra paralelismos entre 2008 y 2011: aparte de la pérdida de confianza, tenemos la respuesta política, que entonces y ahora fue inadecuada. También apunta a la desbandada de dinero de los fondos, de 23.500 millones la semana pasada, la cifra más alta desde el 15 de octubre de 2008, un mes después de la quiebra de Lehman. Y que una caída del 25% en los valores financieros casi siempre anticipa una recesión.

Y lo que es peor: la Fed no tiene ahora, como sí tenía entonces, la posibilidad de bajar tipos para impulsar la economía, porque ya se encuentran en cero. Además, tampoco piensa renovar sus planes de estímulo, como el quantitative easing. Ni tampoco hay un TARP para rescatar a la banca. Claro que, afortunadamente, ahora no hay bancos que rescatar. De momento.

¿Esto es Lehman otra vez? Los expertos dicen que no, pero se parece - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ago 2011)

Estoy viendo Interecoñomia, llaman los hinbersores desesperados para que M.A.Cifuentes les haga ver la luz, cuando llega el momento de recomendar donde invertir, el analisto dice que ahora mismo no puede recomendar ningun valor, que todo está tan bajista...

Ya se ha terminado. El programa, digo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea que el 31 de Agosto (mas o menos) finalizara esto, pero aun asi, todavia ves otro tramo de caida mas??
> Esto oleria ya a 1929 o algo asi, a este paso. El problema de todo esto para vosotros supongo sera detectar ese "suelo", porque a ver quien entra pensando "y si baja mas?".
> Porque desde mi total desconocimiento, por que en teoria debe volver a subir?
> Si se habla que las bolsas se han mantenido altas por las qE1, 2, etc, las bolsas no pueden tener como la vivienda una "burbuja"?
> ...



fijese usted en el nikkei de los japos , esta en lo correcto se parece mucho a 1929 ahora vemos caidas brutales pero si lo vemos en el largo plazo simplemente estamos en un gran mercado bajista donde hay rebotes , rebotes como el que hubo entre marzo 2009 y enero 2010 en el ibex , en los otros indices el rebote a durado hasta hace muy poco , pero queda claro que esto es un mercado bajista de largo plazo donde hay muy ricos rebotones :baba: .

yo veo despues de esto un lateral pongamos 3 meses o 4 para finalmente caer a eso que llaman suelo , no sera un suelo sera el inicio de un nuevo rebote dentro de la tendencia bajista de largo plazo pero sera un rebote aprovechable , para finalmente despues de un tiempo de año o año y medio por decir algo reanudar la tendencia bajista .

usted vera en el grafico desde 2008 que aunque tengamos rebotes guapos cada vez estaremos mas abajo , hasta que termine la tendencia bajista de largo eso ya es un poco mas complicado ienso:


----------



## rosonero (19 Ago 2011)

Pues para poner la nota de color largo 8030  y de aquí a los 17 miles


----------



## USUREROS (19 Ago 2011)

Estas bajadas conllevan a que las megaendeudas empresas del IBEX = 240000 millones de euros, tengan que aportar mas avales sobre su deuda, por que todos estos creditos se han concedido con la garantia de las acciones propias pignoradas y la clausa del prestamo incluye que en el caso devaluacion de las acciones sera necesario aportar nuevas garantias para cubrir la depreciacion de las acciones pignoradas. Menudo fiasco.


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2011)

Tela, telita.... acabo de cerrar el día, rebasando holgadamente objetivos diarios, pero no estoy nada satisfecho. Es más, estoy todavía acojonado de los bandazos, la volatibilidad y lo que he visto.

Yo no me tengo por fácil de acojonar, hace ya tiempo que trabajo con dos dígitos de contratos del Dax y uno se llega a acostumbrar a que el dinero a veces viene, y otras se va. Pero lo de hoy, no tiene nombre. 

Me hubiera sentido más a gusto jugando, qué se yo, a la ruleta en Las Vegas. Al menos allí ponen cubatas gratis.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues para poner la nota de color largo 8030  y de aquí a los 17 miles



la tendencia es su amiga , no vaya contra tendencia , pasese al lado donde mas facil es ganar no al lado donde mas dificil es ganar y mas facil perder :ouch:


----------



## rosonero (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la tendencia es su amiga , no vaya contra tendencia , pasese al lado donde mas facil es ganar no al lado donde mas dificil es ganar y mas facil perder :ouch:



No puedo poner cortos en mi lonchafinista broker por la prohibición y tal, así que a contracorriente unos días. Ya está el largo cerrado de todas maneras :Baile:

Por cierto, me ha parecido leer en Cárpatos que en Francia habían relajado las normas anticortos, a ver si llega aquí también.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

La leche yo un dia solte 3 y me creia Gekko, andar con dos cifras, debe usted operar con un mascara de leon por lo menos, :XX:

Compren compren que esta barato.


----------



## Yo2k1 (19 Ago 2011)

Parece que se ha contenido algo la cosa, no?
Ya acostumbrados a ver caidas del 5%, parece que la del 2-3% no es "nada".
Al final entrara el BCE a saco y acabara en verde. Como deciais antes, esto parece la ruleta mas que un indice.


----------



## ipj (19 Ago 2011)

Parece que vuelve a caer con fuerza.

Ha subido hasta -2,59%, y ahora ha vuelto a bajar hasta el -2,78%

¿Cuándo aparece Pepiño con las medidas del consejo de ministros de hoy? Según lo que diga, la bolsa se va al guano o pega el subidón de su vida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

El oro lo esta petando, malo para las bolsas.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

me esta dando unas ganas de vender mis cortos del dax....... lo se, soy debil


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

ipj dijo:


> Parece que vuelve a caer con fuerza.
> 
> Ha subido hasta -2,59%, y ahora ha vuelto a bajar hasta el -2,78%
> 
> ¿Cuándo aparece Pepiño con las medidas del consejo de ministros de hoy? Según lo que diga, la bolsa se va al guano o pega el subidón de su vida.



olvidese de los politicos , los leoncios no apostarian su dinero de esta forma a la baja si tuvieran el mas minimo riesgo , ellos lo ven claro y nada los frenara ademas probablemente los politicos tambien lo ven claro y piensen que si esto es un guano serio para que tomar medidas duras si luego el guaneo no va a parar y encima perderan votos su drogaina


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> me esta dando unas ganas de vender mis cortos del dax....... lo se, soy debil



aguante la tentacion por dios , para entretenerse vaya cortandose algunos dedos :XX:

ya vimos caidas brutales anteriormente en 2008 principios de 2009 algun dia tendrian que volver , estamos en esos dias 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

Con el permiso de los guruses del AT del foro y liándome la manta a la cabeza en plan Lord of Guano adjunto la gráfica mensual del churri en escala mensual proponiendo 3 escenarios nada *h*alagüeños:





1) (verde) Cae hasta el entorno de los 7600 coincidiendo con la directriz alcista, rebota hasta los 9700 como mínimo. Luego podrá subir o confirmar el triágulo.
2)(Naranja) Cae hasta mínimos de 2009, entorno de los 6700, sube hasta los 9200 para irnos a los avernos.
3) (rojo) Irnos directamente al guano primigenio, aquel que cago el Gran Muercielago padre.


----------



## ipj (19 Ago 2011)

Por el momento parece que rebota un poquitín: -2,19 %


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con el permiso de los guruses del AT del foro y liándome la manta a la cabeza en plan Lord of Guano adjunto la gráfica mensual del churri en escala mensual proponiendo 3 escenarios nada
> 
> 1) (verde) Cae hasta el entorno de los 7600 coincidiendo con la directriz alcista, rebota hasta los 9700 como mínimo. Luego podrá subir o confirmar el triágulo.
> 2)(Naranja) Cae hasta mínimos de 2009, entorno de los 6700, sube hasta los 9200 para irnos a los avernos.
> 3) (rojo) Irnos directamente al guano primigenio, aquel que cago el Gran Muercielago padre.



me parece que el 7600 esta mal , asi a ojo me parece que en mensual la alcista pasa por 7250-7300 mas o menos , buen punto para cerrar cortos y cargar mas luego de un rebotito .

6700 si se para ahi seria doble suelo , un gran candidato para frenar las caidas sin duda pero yo apuesto por 6250 para estar un tiempo en lateral tal vez chocando con la alcista de largo plazo un saludo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Como este foro lo lee mucha gente, intentare inundarles de animo, con estas imagenes.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

como la estan aguantando por los vencimientos , cuando pasen me late no se porque que caeran u poquito mas 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me parece que el 7600 esta mal , asi a ojo me parece que en mensual la alcista pasa por 7250-7300 mas o menos , buen punto para cerrar cortos y cargar mas luego de un rebotito .
> 
> 6700 si se para ahi seria doble suelo , un gran candidato para frenar las caidas sin duda pero yo apuesto por 6250 para estar un tiempo en lateral tal vez chocando con la alcista de largo plazo un saludo



Puede que sea así, pero me temo que con la volatilidad que tenemos estos dias 300 puntos se los ventilan en medio dia, no?

Una pregunta, ¿Los 6250 por que motivo los sitúa usted? Eso sería romper mínimos de 2009, _very bad thing_, que llevaría el siguiente soporte a los mínimos de la explosión de las _.com_. Entonces vería también plausible lo que comenta usted, la alcista actuando como punto de retorno.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero me temo que con la volatilidad que tenemos estos dias 300 puntos se los ventilan en medio dia, no?
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿Los 6250 por que motivo los sitúa usted? Eso sería romper mínimos de 2009, _very bad thing_, que llevaría el siguiente soporte a los mínimos de la explosión de las _.com_. Entonces vería también plausible lo que comenta usted, la alcista actuando como punto de retorno.



es un poco exotico  trazando una bajista y una horizontal 8:

y ademas porque el segundo tramo bajista deberia llevarnos a esa zona o quedarse en 6700 otro candidato ienso:


----------



## arrhenius (19 Ago 2011)

Hoy el ejecutivo presentaba unas nuevas pmedidas chupis? sabeis a que hora lo hcaen? podria dar la vuelta al viernes negro?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

arrhenius dijo:


> Hoy el ejecutivo presentaba unas nuevas pmedidas chupis? sabeis a que hora lo hcaen? podria dar la vuelta al viernes negro?



si de 360 grados :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

¿La vuelta hacia donde? 





(Supongo que reconocen la escena)


Las medidas las anunciarán en la rueda de prensa posterior al C.M., que suelen ser sobre las 14.00-14:30, ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tenemos una primera onda de 10.000p desde 16000, la siguiente nos debe llevar al 2xxx, incluso a 1800 de ibex.


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Ago 2011)

Y ahora que pasa el chicharribex a su bola subiendo a lo loco, no sucede lo mismo con el DAX, Eurostoxx, etc. :ouch:


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

y ya esta? ahora toca lateralidad hasta los USA?

con lo emocionante q ha sido el comienzo


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y ya esta? ahora toca lateralidad hasta los USA?
> 
> con lo emocionante q ha sido el comienzo



esto es por los vencimientos nada mas , despues de la una de la tarder aproximadamente llega lo bueno


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Y ahora que pasa el chicharribex a su bola subiendo a lo loco, no sucede lo mismo con el DAX, Eurostoxx, etc. :ouch:



Bueno, según el análisis de mi técnico (el de la lavadora) es que toca subir, porque la bolsa está muy barata y hay que aprovechar para invertir a largo plazo. Él ya ha comprado ferroviales, que dice que van pa'rriba. :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tenemos una primera onda de 10.000p desde 16000, la siguiente nos debe llevar al 2xxx, incluso a 1800 de ibex.



No me atrevía a poner el objetivo técnico del triángulo, que sería una caida de *7000 puntos*! que nos llevaria 0 patatero. *Tutte bancarrotte*. Teniendo en cuenta lo que usted dice, y el escenario de ruptura del triángulo, puede que nos dirijamos a esos niveles en los próximo años (????)


----------



## Independentista_vasco (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto es por los vencimientos nada mas , despues de la una de la tarder aproximadamente llega lo bueno



¿Pero esto qué es? ¿Nos vamos a tener que pasar las vacaciones pegados a la pantalla del ordenador? ) Bueno, el que algo quiere algo le cuesta...


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

los franceses como se nota q son latinos  son como nosotros pero algo mas serios 

si hay q caer carrera por ver quien cae mas, si hay q rebotar un poco, carrera por ver quien rebota mas ale ale


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> ¿Pero esto qué es? ¿Nos vamos a tener que pasar las vacaciones pegados a la pantalla del ordenador? ) Bueno, el que algo quiere algo le cuesta...



no hay porque preocuparse despues del vencimiento viene el APOCALIPSIS de las bolsas , la caida sera continua un chorreo cansino que no parara hasta que alcanzen el objetivo sea cual sea este


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Venga a ver si ahora otra torta del oso nos manda por debajo del 8000.

Y mientras tanto, compren compren que esta barato barato, rentabilidad por dividendo del 12%, :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> los franceses como se nota q son latinos  son como nosotros pero algo mas serios
> 
> si hay q caer carrera por ver quien cae mas, si hay q rebotar un poco, carrera por ver quien rebota mas ale ale



Los franceses latinos son los que curran en verano.... 
Los más germanizados noreuropeizados estás de vaciaciones en St. Tropez


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto es por los vencimientos nada mas , despues de la una de la tarder aproximadamente llega lo bueno



se podria vender ahora y poner orden de entrada debajo del lateral cansino q lleva en la ultima hora (hablo del dax)

mmmmmm ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> se podria vender ahora y poner orden de entrada debajo del lateral cansino q lleva en la ultima hora (hablo del dax)
> 
> mmmmmm ::



se te van a quitar las ganas de intradiar amigo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

Una pregunta de gacela mesetaria... ¿Los vencimientos qué son? ¿Tienen que ver con los contratos de futuros? ¿Mantienen el precio para no pagar a los que se pusieron cortos y después del vencimiento lo dejarán caer?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Una pregunta de gacela mesetaria... ¿Los vencimientos qué son? ¿Tienen que ver con los contratos de futuros? ¿Mantienen el precio para no pagar a los que se pusieron cortos y después del vencimiento lo dejarán caer?



si algo asi , pero creo esta es solo de opciones y derivados , parece que mas que subirla estan pensando en adelantarse antes de que la dejen caer


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Muy muy tecnico ahora mismo el ibex, el zarpazo por encima de 8030, es que no tienen muchas ganas de guano.

El papa esta en españa eso debe ser un signo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

hay que me lol esto no da mas de si  bueno señores espero que entre todos consigamos encontrar el punto de rebote yo este fin de semana prometo traer un grafico decente y mis niveles de giro , toda aportacion sera bien recibida :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Ahora mismo decidiendo...


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Aqui o bajamos un 5% o no nos motivamos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Primer sintoma de no guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

el foro esta fallando , es una señal del mal junto con benedicto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

En mi humilde opinión el guano está garantizado, falta saber como y cuando. Razones haylas sobradas.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

pero por dios , llevamos ya un poco mas de la mitad del total de guano que vamos a tener , desde fines de julio estamos en el guano .

empezaremos a rebotar pronto y alguno seguira esperando el guano , sin acritud


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero por dios , llevamos ya un poco mas de la mitad del total de guano que vamos a tener , desde fines de julio estamos en el guano .
> 
> empezaremos a rebotar pronto y alguno seguira esperando el guano , sin acritud



No te preocupes, tenemos idea de hasta donde. El cuando es secundario, ¿o no? 8:

edito: aunque empiezo a sospechar de su _timing_ :


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

el cuando tambien importa, a sido escrito que terminara el 31 de agosto dia mas dia menos ::


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cuando tambien importa, a sido escrito que terminara el 31 de agosto dia mas dia menos ::



amén, hermano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cuando tambien importa, a sido escrito que terminara el 31 de agosto dia mas dia menos ::



va usted a por el oso con toda la artillería.


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Ago 2011)

Y Cárpatos que dice hoy, ¿que también están barriendo los stops las maquinitas?

Por cierto, desde que empezó Agosto los fondos de inversión "LONG ONLY" están sacando el dinero a paladas de la bolsa.

Semana de pnico, dcada de borrachera, ao de resaca - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com.

Algo gordo ha pasado, pero aún no nos lo han contado.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/245553-el-impuesto-la-banca-se-quedara-en-nada-por-la-oposicion-de-reino-unido-suecia-y-el-bce.html

¡Bien, bien, bien!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Y Cárpatos que dice hoy, ¿que también están barriendo los stops las maquinitas?
> 
> Por cierto, desde que empezó Agosto los fondos de inversión "LONG ONLY" están sacando el dinero a paladas de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



le recuerdo 1929 y los años que le siguieron , no existian las maquinitas sin embargo hubo muchos rallys bajistas y dias negrones  

simplemente las maquinitas estan rascando lo que pueden pero siguiendo una tendencia muy bajista , sino estuviesen las maquinitas caeriamos lo mismo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Volumen alto esta claro que aqui a poco habra un buen movimiento, estoy asustado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Y Cárpatos que dice hoy, ¿que también están barriendo los stops las maquinitas?
> 
> Por cierto, desde que empezó Agosto los fondos de inversión "LONG ONLY" están sacando el dinero a paladas de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Como dirían los guruses del AT, los gráficos si que nos lo dicen.


----------



## Claca (19 Ago 2011)

El oro, hoy alcanza el objetivo planteado el día 8 de este mes:







No tiene demasiado misterio la subida vertical.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Volumen alto esta claro que aqui a poco habra un buen movimiento, estoy asustado...



no se atemorize chinito , mantenga la cabeza fria metase algo y siga cargando cortos hasta el mismo momento en el que los geos asalten su casa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El oro, hoy alcanza el objetivo planteado el día 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y ahora bajadita hasta apoyar en la parte superior del canal?


----------



## Desencantado (19 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/245553-el-impuesto-la-banca-se-quedara-en-nada-por-la-oposicion-de-reino-unido-suecia-y-el-bce.html
> 
> ¡Bien, bien, bien!



Lógico. Estaría bueno que los vasallos impusieran las normas a los Señores...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Y ahora bajadita hasta apoyar en la parte superior del canal?



los horos corregiran aproximadamente cuando la bolsa rebote , no tiene mas truco 8:


----------



## univac (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero por dios , llevamos ya un poco mas de la mitad del total de guano que vamos a tener , desde fines de julio estamos en el guano .
> 
> empezaremos a rebotar pronto y alguno seguira esperando el guano , sin acritud



Que raro es leer esto del heraldo del guano ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Vamos que nos vamos


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

Desencantado dijo:


> Lógico. Estaría bueno que los vasallos impusieran las normas a los Señores...



Con los mercados no se juega, los perroflautas se han creido hasta ahora omnipotentes para imponer reglas y penalizaciones a la población, pero les ha salido el tiro por la culata, no han arreglado nada y ahora con la chorrada de los cortos también.

Espero que aprendan la lección y que dejen de tocar las narices al personal con perroflautadas que ya va siendo hora.

PD: Por cierto, el link tiene el error garrafal de decir que esa tasa son impuestos a la banca, cuando el impuesto realmente es para todo aquel que opere en un mercado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2011)

Mulder, eres "cinofóbico"?
lo digo porque utilizas ultimamente mas la palabra "perro-flauta" que incluso guano o plusvies....

edito: que conste que lo de CINOFOBIA = fobia a los perros, lo he buscado en google y es la primera vez que lo leo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los horos corregiran aproximadamente cuando la bolsa rebote , no tiene mas truco 8:








Posiblemente...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

BlackRock recomienda invertir en renta fija de corto plazo - elEconomista.es

El pastor aconsejando a las ovejas, malo malo...


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Sobre lo del impuesto en los mercados financieros. Me parece un cachondeo que sean casi las unicas transacciones no gravadas.

Una lechuga, un piso o un sueldo cambia de manos y zaca. No veo porque no deberia de aplicarse lo mismo con acciones o derivados. Mas alla de que podria tirar a alguno del negocio y tal.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder, eres "cinofóbico"?
> lo digo porque utilizas ultimamente mas la palabra "perro-flauta" que incluso guano o plusvies....



JAJAJAJA

Solo con aquellos perros que te ponen la mano y se sienten moralmente legitimados a robarte por la simple razón de que ellos lo valen 

PD: reconozco que yo también he buscado la palabrita en Google :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Sobre lo del impuesto en los mercados financieros. Me parece un cachondeo que sean casi las unicas transacciones no gravadas.
> 
> Una lechuga, un piso o un sueldo cambia de manos y zaca. No veo porque no deberia de aplicarse lo mismo con acciones o derivados. Mas alla de que podria tirar a alguno del negocio y tal.



Las plusvalías si que tributan y personalmente veo la injusticia en que se graven todas las demás transacciones.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Lo que yo veo injusto es la comparacion, el resto de transacciones tributan. Al margen de plus y minusvalias, que tambien.

La verdad no conozco casi ningun ejemplo de exencion, el oro y ya.


----------



## Origin (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Sobre lo del impuesto en los mercados financieros. Me parece un cachondeo que sean casi las unicas transacciones no gravadas.
> 
> Una lechuga, un piso o un sueldo cambia de manos y zaca. *No veo porque no deberia de aplicarse lo mismo con acciones o derivados. Mas alla de que podria tirar a alguno del negocio y tal.*



De cárpatos hace dos días:



> Sigo dando vueltas a la idea del disparate que quieren hacer con la tasa. Imagine que a partir de septiembre comprar un futuro del eurostoxx cuesta 10 euros entrada + 10 euros salida por la tasa, más las comisiones del broker, un futuro del Mini S&P 2 dólares todo incluido entrada y otros 2 salida ¿Usted que haría? ¿Qué creen que harían el 99,999% de operadores en el mercado? Dios santo que estos políticos ya van tras otra metedura de pata. Y encima no evitarían la famosa especulación porque el mercado sería tan pequeño que imagine con que facilidad una entidad grande podría manipularlo a su antojo...Recuerdo...A Suecia le costó perder el 85% de volumen...¿es eso lo que queremos?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo que yo veo injusto es la comparacion, el resto de transacciones tributan. Al margen de plus y minusvalias, que tambien.
> 
> La verdad no conozco casi ningun ejemplo de exencion, el oro y ya.



¿Te parecería bien que te metieran una tasa cada vez que haces una transferencia para contratar un depósito a plazo fijo?

¿Al usar la tarjeta de crédito?

¿Al sacar dinero del cajero, al ingresar dinero en tu cuenta?

Es lo mismo, es mover el dinero, de efectivo a cuenta, de cuenta a plazo, de cuenta a bolsa, de cuenta a renta fija...


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te parecería bien que te metieran una tasa cada vez que haces una transferencia para contratar un depósito a plazo fijo?
> 
> ¿Al usar la tarjeta de crédito?
> 
> ...



Casi todos los ejemplos que pones no es mover dinero. Es transformar dinero en cosas o realizar compra/ventas.

Si la sociedad ve normal una tasa por comprar cualquier cosas, casi literalmente todo, no veo logico que esto se escape.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo que yo veo injusto es la comparacion, el resto de transacciones tributan. Al margen de plus y minusvalias, que tambien.
> 
> La verdad no conozco casi ningun ejemplo de exencion, el oro y ya.



Lo que tiene tasa a la transacción son los bienes de consumo no los de inversión, comprar acciones significa que el dinero no se convierte en otra cosa porque una acción también se considera dinero.

Por esa razón no hay una tasa a las operaciones en bolsa y además es estúpido ponerla.

PD: el oro también es dinero, pero eso no nos lo dicen.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te parecería bien que te metieran una tasa cada vez que haces una transferencia para contratar un depósito a plazo fijo?
> 
> ¿Al usar la tarjeta de crédito?
> 
> ...



Al pagar un recibo domiciliado, al recibir la transferencia de la nómina/subsidio/beca, al pagar las cuotas de la hipoteca o el alquiler... Son todo cambios de manos del dinero... Sí, está claro que nos la van a meter doblada mientras el respetable aplaude.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Casi todos los ejemplos que pones no es mover dinero. Es transformar dinero en cosas o realizar compra/ventas.
> 
> Si la sociedad ve normal una tasa por comprar cualquier cosas, casi literalmente todo, no veo logico que esto se escape.



Ingresar efectivo en cuenta es lo mismo que comprar acciones, contratar un depósito también.

Hacer una transferencia entre cuentas con distintas condiciones de remuneración es lo mismo que invertir en bolsa.

¿Cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que tiene tasa a la transacción son los bienes de consumo no los de inversión, comprar acciones significa que el dinero no se convierte en otra cosa porque una acción también se considera dinero.
> 
> Por esa razón no hay una tasa a las operaciones en bolsa y es, además estúpido ponerla.



Lo consideras dinero pero no lo es. No veo la estupidez de plantearlo. Solo es una chorrada porque no se va a conseguir y se pierde el tiempo.

Y lo que diga Carpatos me da un poco igual. Es como si un tendero se queja de una subida del IVA, que le tira del negocio por margenes. El resto de negocios paga gane o no gane y luego, aparte, paga si gana.

En la cosa financiera no. No lo veo justo, pero es una batalla perdida.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ingresar efectivo en cuenta es lo mismo que comprar acciones, contratar un depósito también.
> 
> Hacer una transferencia entre cuentas con distintas condiciones de remuneración es lo mismo que invertir en bolsa.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia?



Se parecera la operativa, pero legal y economicamente no es lo mismo. Comprando acciones adquieres parte de una empresa y los correspondientes derechos y deberes, tanto economicos como politicos.

Se parece mucho mas a comprar una sandia con su derecho a comertela, partirla, etc, o a comprar un coche, que a cambiar de dinero fisico (papel, moneda) a apuntes contables.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

JAJAJAJAAJAJAJA toma ladrillo para españa, lo dicho, aqui ladrillo y santanderes.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Al pagar un recibo domiciliado, al recibir la transferencia de la nómina/subsidio/beca, al pagar las cuotas de la hipoteca o el alquiler... Son todo cambios de manos del dinero... Sí, está claro que nos la van a meter doblada mientras el respetable aplaude.



Veo que por deformacion profesional, digo yo, considerais a todos los activos financieros como una forma de dinero.

En todos los intercambios de dinero -> otra cosa, hay tasas aplicadas. Menos cuando la otra cosa es un activo.

Entiendo que es positivo y progresivo fomentar la inversion y capitalizacion y que la mayor parte del gravamen acabase sobre las plusvalias. Pero en un entorno en que se habla de una IVA al 25% no se como hay ese hueco.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2011)

El Gobierno aprobará un nuevo paquete de medidas urgentes contra la crisis

El Consejo de Ministros tiene previsto aprobar este viernes dos medidas con las que espera reducir el déficit público en unos 5.000 millones de euros, equivalentes a medio punto porcentual del PIB. Zapatero hará una comparecencia de urgencia para explicar las medidas económicas.

Por un lado, el Ejecutivo tiene previsto incrementar los pagos a cuenta de las grandes empresas por el impuesto de sociedades. Asimismo, el Consejo de Ministros dará luz verde a los cambios en las prestaciones farmacéuticas para extender el uso de los medicamentos genéricos y reducir el gasto de las comunidades autónomas.

Esta semana, la vicepresidenta de Asuntos Económicos del Gobierno, Elena Salgado, se mostró confiada en que el PP apoye estas medidas ya que, según defendió, son "coherentes con su discurso". Salgado destacó que estas iniciativas servirán para "apuntalar el cumplimiento de déficit para este año, el siguiente y el siguiente", que son en los que se tiene que ?acelerar? la reducción del déficit público.

El Ejecutivo tiene también pendiente aprobar una serie de medidas en materia laboral, como la posibilidad de renovar la ayuda de 400 euros a los parados que hayan agotado sus prestaciones y participen en planes de formación. No obstante, esta medida, junto a otras como la extensión de las subvenciones del Fondo de Garantía Salarial (Fogasa) a los despidos, se revisarán, en principio, el próximo 26 de agosto.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

HAn visto ustedes las medidas de hoy??? reduccuion del iva temporalmente para la compra de vivienda del 8 al 4% WTF?? reduccion del gasto farmaceutico y modificacion del impuesto de sociedades.

Nos tienen que desterrar al puto infierno para siempre.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo consideras dinero pero no lo es. No veo la estupidez de plantearlo. Solo es una chorrada porque no se va a conseguir y se pierde el tiempo.
> 
> Y lo que diga Carpatos me da un poco igual. Es como si un tendero se queja de una subida del IVA, que le tira del negocio por margenes. El resto de negocios paga gane o no gane y luego, aparte, paga si gana.
> 
> En la cosa financiera no. No lo veo justo, pero es una batalla perdida.



Una acción es una participación de capital en una empresa, luego es dinero, de hecho para contabilizar los flujos de dinero se usa la M1 que son los billetes y los depósitos bancarios, las acciones y lo anterior es M2 y lo anterior más los créditos son M3. 

Este tipo de medida se usa de la misma forma en todo el mundo.

Como decía Benditaliquidez antes, pagar con tarjeta de crédito no tiene una tasa porque de lo contrario todo el mundo pagaría con billetes, que realmente es lo mismo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2011)

José Blanco: "El IVA para la adquisción de vivienda nueva pasa del 8 al 4%"
"El IVA para la adquisción de vivienda nueva pasa del 8 al 4% para reactivar el sector de la construcción", ha anunciado Blanco como la primera y principal de las medidas aprobadas en el Consejo de Ministros"
no entiendo: si bajan el IVA como van a bajar el déficit????????? suponen que la gente va a compara mas pisos por esa rebaja???? Zuloman que opinas?


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

Estos tíos son gilipollas.


----------



## Livrac (19 Ago 2011)

Buenas gente o


Si aplicasen esa supuesta tasa, que eso tengo que verlo, sería el mayor error histórico que jamás ví, nos llevaría a una catástrofe en la economía real, pero esto parece un concurso a ver quién se le ocurre la idea más estúpida.



Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

No hay luces en este pais, esta claro por donde quieren tirar y sacrificaran a quien haga falta pero aqui tiene que haber ladrillo por decreto ley.


----------



## Avionero (19 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> José Blanco: "El IVA para la adquisción de vivienda nueva pasa del 8 al 4%"
> "El IVA para la adquisción de vivienda nueva pasa del 8 al 4% para reactivar el sector de la construcción", ha anunciado Blanco como la primera y principal de las medidas aprobadas en el Consejo de Ministros"



::::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2011)

a ver si mis Urbas suben........


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

Después de esta medida que apliquen el interés negativo por ley a las hipotecas sobre vivienda nueva y ya lo han solucionado.

Mentespensantes....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Se parecera la operativa, pero legal y economicamente no es lo mismo. Comprando acciones adquieres parte de una empresa y los correspondientes derechos y deberes, tanto economicos como politicos.
> 
> Se parece mucho mas a comprar una sandia con su derecho a comertela, partirla, etc, o a comprar un coche, que a cambiar de dinero fisico (papel, moneda) a apuntes contables.



Es cierto, comprar un futuro del Ibex se parece más a comprar una sandía que a contratar un depósito referenciado al Ibex.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

COmo veis el escenario ahora con estas revolucionarias medidas...?

::


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> COmo veis el escenario ahora con estas revolucionarias medidas...?
> 
> ::



No veo el escenario, cada vez hay menos circo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2011)

Blanco: "Los médicos recetarán los medicamentos por el nombre de su principio activo y no por la marca"

"Mejorar la gestión del gasto (farmaceútica). Se puede ahorrar manteniendo la calidad de la sanidad pública", ha avanzado Blanco. 

"Los médicos recetarán los medicamentos por el nombre de su principio activo y no por la marca. Los farmaceúticos venderán el medicamento con el menor precio. El paciente tendrá el mismo medicamento pero con un precio menor. Lo hacemos desde un principio de responsabilidad. Tiene que haber un compromiso colectivo por el ahorro, los botiquines de nuestras casas no pueden rebosar medicamentos sin utilizar y caducados", ha declarado el ministro como forma de ahorro en Sanidad.


tampoco lo entiendo, si recetan por el principio activo, el farmaceutico te venderá el mas caro con ese principio activo, yo haría eso....


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Una acción es una participación de capital en una empresa, luego es dinero, de hecho para contabilizar los flujos de dinero se usa la M1 que son los billetes y los depósitos bancarios, las acciones y lo anterior es M2 y lo anterior más los créditos son M3.
> 
> Este tipo de medida se usa de la misma forma en todo el mundo.
> 
> Como decía Benditaliquidez antes, pagar con tarjeta de crédito no tiene una tasa porque de lo contrario todo el mundo pagaría con billetes, que realmente es lo mismo.



Entiendo que en econometria se pongan las acciones en el Mx que toque. Pero si un melon es intercambiable por dinero, es dinero segun tu punto de vista. Y una casa. Y asi con todo. Sin embargo hay una exencion de impuestos solo en una transaccion.

Y una accion no solo es parte del capital. Igual que con todo los demas ejemplos fisicos (comida, bienes raices, etc).

Lo de los pagos con tarjeta o dinero simplemente no lo entiendo. Ya estan gravados con el IVA.

Quicir, no entiendo que aceptando un impuesto regresivo como el IVA, en vez de una esquema sin el y gravando rentas/plusvalias/etc, se escapen los activos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> HAn visto ustedes las medidas de hoy??? reduccuion del iva temporalmente para la compra de vivienda del 8 al 4% WTF?? reduccion del gasto farmaceutico y modificacion del impuesto de sociedades.
> 
> Nos tienen que desterrar al puto infierno para siempre.



anonadado me hallo.. 

españa se merece acabar hundida en un agujero lleno de mierda, donde los borregos retozaran para gozo de sus amos.

yo lo veo asi: problemon que tienen las cajas con los pisos y suelo que vale el 50% de lo que dicen los balances.

hace dias dicen que Lazard (rothchilds, y donde trabajo rato) van a comprar muchos pisos y suelo, pero que antes hay que crear una sociedad que englobe a muchas cajas haciendo la mayor inmobiliaria, y luego los rocamboles vendran a comprar.

y que casualidad, ahora van y rebajan el iva del 8 al 4 % ???? ::

asi los bancos se deshacen de los pisitos buenos, y sobretodo, el suelo que nadie quiere ni a mitad de precio!!!
Se lo pasan a los rocamboles, y el estado deja de ingresar un 4% de iva sobre todos esos miles de millones que pasaran de manos..

al final quedaran las cajas con el suelo mierda y los bajos en los barrios chungos.


QUE SE VAYAN A TOMAR POR CULO!!!!

guillotina para toda esta panda de traidores mentirosos..

i want my money back.. :´( (la traduccion correcta seria: que me devuelvan el dinero que pague por la entrada)


----------



## Avionero (19 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Blanco: "Los médicos recetarán los medicamentos por el nombre de su principio activo y no por la marca"
> 
> "Mejorar la gestión del gasto (farmaceútica). Se puede ahorrar manteniendo la calidad de la sanidad pública", ha avanzado Blanco.
> 
> ...



Pero entonces sanidad no le paga al farmacéutico la receta, solo la paga si se ha recetado el más barato.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

Pues parece que quieren tirar parriba algo, al menos las bajadas estan siendo menores en el dax y el dow.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es cierto, comprar un futuro del Ibex se parece más a comprar una sandía que a contratar un depósito referenciado al Ibex.



Se parecen todos entre si. Y son todos diferentes al ejemplo estrella de una cuenta a la vista o disponer en efectivo de la cuenta.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Y por otro lado, elevar a publico cualquier contrato creo que esta tasado. Por si quereis seguir por el tema de los derivados.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

8200 alla vamos, parece que peponizan poco a poco no?? o nos estan tomando el pelo??? no entiendo nada de esto ya.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

Gasto farmacéutico:

A partir de ahora, para hacer deporte el médico no recetará una camiseta de 200 euros marca Nike, recetará una camiseta de manga corta hecha de tejido ligero y transpirable.

Dios mío, somos la punta de lanza del capitalismo mundial.

Otro día os cuento la diferencia entre tratar un espolón en una persona con sobrepeso mediante infiltraciones vs. tratarlo recetando una plantilla de corcho con un pequeño agujero.

Otro día os explico la diferencia entre pagarle los medicamentos a alguien como mi madre, que toma medicinas porque está gorda porque no le sale de las narices adelgazar o pagárselos a alguien que de verdad tienen mala salud.

Que no digo que sea fácil adelgazar, pero "el tabaco" que se pague cada uno el suyo.

Es como ese fumador, bebedor con sobrepeso que te mira con cara de marciano y te dice "no jodas que no eres donante, tío..."


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

hay que me lol , esas son las medidas ? :XX:

ademas de estupidas a destiempo y demas son muy light , los politicos de ejpaña deben ser de los mas hijoputas del mundo solo miran por lo votos :vomito:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Se parecen todos entre si. Y son todos diferentes al ejemplo estrella de una cuenta a la vista o disponer en efectivo de la cuenta.



¿En qué se diferencia un futuro del Ibex de un depósito referenciado al Ibex?

Ya, ya lo sé, en que tú o alguien de tu entorno sí utiliza depósitos.


----------



## univac (19 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Blanco: "Los médicos recetarán los medicamentos por el nombre de su principio activo y no por la marca"
> 
> "Mejorar la gestión del gasto (farmaceútica). Se puede ahorrar manteniendo la calidad de la sanidad pública", ha avanzado Blanco.
> 
> ...



Sin receta si, al estado se la pela, es tu dinero. Pero si el medicamento se paga con dinero publico la opcion sera la mas economica. Me parece bien, los visitadores medicos tendran que buscarse otra faena.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> José Blanco: "El IVA para la adquisción de vivienda nueva pasa del 8 al 4%"
> "El IVA para la adquisción de vivienda nueva pasa del 8 al 4% para reactivar el sector de la construcción", ha anunciado Blanco como la primera y principal de las medidas aprobadas en el Consejo de Ministros"
> no entiendo: si bajan el IVA como van a bajar el déficit????????? suponen que la gente va a compara mas pisos por esa rebaja???? Zuloman que opinas?



Bueno, para empezar, un 4% que deja de rebajar el vendedor. Se contendrán (algo) las caidas y las ventas se reactivarán (algo). Luego más de lo mismo. 

Con esto se contenta (de momento) a los poprietario inversoreh que veian al psoe como el anticristo inmobiliario. A los bancos que intentarán mantener precios (véase ese proyecto de gran inmobiliaria conjunta) con esta rebaja de impuestos. A los pepitos que verán cumplidos sus sueños de tener SU pisico. 

En fin esto huele a un O-GOSHI del gobierno, te bajo los impuestos de compra y te subo al año el IBI que te dejo tiritando.

Ese Pepe Blanco, mente brillante de nuestra epoca, ¿donde irá cuando todo esto acabe?¿A la constructora San José?¿A la ONU?¿A Marte?


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

Ya tenemos excusa:



> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> El tirón al alza de la última media hora, se ha producido ante los rumores intensos pero yo creo que falsos de que la FED está convocando una reunión de emergencia, por lo que algunos han especulado con otro helicóptero...



Y cerraremos en verde aun... ::


----------



## Avionero (19 Ago 2011)

univac dijo:


> Sin receta si, al estado se la pela, es tu dinero. Pero si el medicamento se paga con dinero publico la opcion sera la mas economica. Me parece bien, los visitadores medicos tendran que buscarse otra faena.



Ayyy amigo, los visitadores médicos que llevan productos "premium" tienen "huecos" de sobra para saltarse esta cutre-medida del gobierno. De hecho es algo que se viene haciendo en Andalucía desde hace tiempo y le aseguro que la profesión no se ha extinguido.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Carpatos que se lo haga mirar,

desde las 12:40 vengo diciendo que a guano lo han dejado aparcado, y vamos que nos vamos, de momento ya se han subido cerca de 110 puntos. El guano llega por debajo de los 8030c.


----------



## Punset (19 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con esto se contenta (de momento) a los poprietario inversoreh que veian al psoe como el anticristo inmobiliario.



Los propietarios inversoreh se joden porque la vivienda de segundamano no tiene iva.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Carpatos que se lo haga mirar,
> 
> desde las 12:40 vengo diciendo que a guano lo han dejado aparcado, y vamos que nos vamos, de momento ya se han subido cerca de 110 puntos. El guano llega por debajo de los 8030c.



:XX: es " el guano " señor carpatos no " guano " a secas y no esta aparcado solo retrocede para coger carrerilla 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

Punset dijo:


> Los propietarios inversoreh se joden porque la vivienda de segundamano no tiene iva.



Cuando se tiene razón, se dá
y esto para mí por no leer bien ::

:XX:


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿En qué se diferencia un futuro del Ibex de un depósito referenciado al Ibex?
> 
> Ya, ya lo sé, en que tú o alguien de tu entorno sí utiliza depósitos.



¿En que he dicho yo que se diferencian?, he distinguido entre cuentas corrientes y todo lo demas. Un deposito, referenciado o IPF me da igual, es un activo.

Por lo demas, no empieces a personalizar. Queda feo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Veo que por deformacion profesional, digo yo, considerais a todos los activos financieros como una forma de dinero.



No que va, mi deformación profesional es otra muy distinta. Esto es por probar, casi con gaseosa.

De todos modos, mi comentario iba en el sentido de que, de aplicarse, la tasa se aplicará sobre todo intercambio financiero. Al tiempo.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

La bajada del IVA a inmuebles es genial. Lo que no ha conseguido una bajada del 30% de precios lo conseguira una del 4% de impuestos. Guou.


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2011)

En breve va a empezar la caída a plomo en el ibex,según mis cálculos en cuanto abran los mercados americanos se va a perder el nivel de los 8.050 puntos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Entiendo que en econometria se pongan las acciones en el Mx que toque. Pero si un melon es intercambiable por dinero, es dinero segun tu punto de vista. Y una casa. Y asi con todo. Sin embargo hay una exencion de impuestos solo en una transaccion.



Yo no te estoy diciendo que algo intercambiable por dinero siga siendo dinero, lo único que te digo es que cuando compras acciones lo que tienes se sigue considerando dinero a todos los efectos.

En otros tiempos se usaba azafrán como medio de pago, pero que este sirviera para condimentar comidas no quería decir automáticamente que el azafrán no fuese un medio de pago y reserva de riqueza. Las acciones también sirven como medio de intercambio de valor y son reserva de riqueza, por lo tanto son dinero.

En una sandía no se dan esas propiedades actualmente a menos que todos nos pongamos de acuerdo algún día.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

bueno ya esta bien de marikonadas vamos a sacar a GUANO como dice el señor carpatos :XX:

venga GUANO tritura a los largos


----------



## Rain dog (19 Ago 2011)

Es impresionante lo de esta gente. Qué ridiculez de medidas. Sin calado ninguno. Se pensarán que pueden reactivar el mercado de vivienda bajando su coste un 4% (aprox) cuando sigue a precios imposibles bajo la actual liquidez/sequia de concesiones hipotecarias/miedo al paro. Es compararnos con lo que hizo Italia y echarse a llorar.

Estamos en manos de auténticos trileros con más cara que espalda. Es tremendo. Impasible el ademán. No saben los gabachos y los alemanes con qué tipo de gente se las están jugando. Ni siquiera descarto que al final acaben trampeandoles el tema.







En parte, es de admirar. Puedo imaginarme a los rubicundos desesperaos de la vida. Pensando "estos son capaces de dejar que todo se vaya a tomar por culo antes de hacer algo que vaya en contra de su cortijo. Estamos perdidos".

Somos la pera.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No que va, mi deformación profesional es otra muy distinta. Esto es por probar, casi con gaseosa.
> 
> De todos modos, mi comentario iba en el sentido de que, de aplicarse, la tasa se aplicará sobre todo intercambio financiero. Al tiempo.



No creo que se aplique a menos que reviente el mundo entero, asi que yo lo veo algo asi como hablar por hablar.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

Pues decimos lo mismo


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no te estoy diciendo que algo intercambiable por dinero siga siendo dinero, lo único que te digo es que cuando compras acciones lo que tienes se sigue considerando dinero a todos los efectos.
> 
> En otros tiempos se usaba azafrán como medio de pago, pero que este sirviera para condimentar comidas no quería decir automáticamente que el azafrán no fuese un medio de pago y reserva de riqueza. Las acciones también sirven como medio de intercambio de valor y son reserva de riqueza, por lo tanto son dinero.
> 
> En una sandía no se dan esas propiedades actualmente a menos que todos nos pongamos de acuerdo algún día.



Es dinero, pero no del todo ya que no puedo ir a una tienda y pagar con eso. No es de curso legal. (CORRIJO que es muy basico: no es dinero, es un activo, si no se acepta como pago corriente no es dinero)

Pero tambien otra cosa, es parte de una empresa, que es lo que omitis en esto. No estoy muy puesto pero casi seguro que por traspasar parte de una comunidad de bienes o una SL se paga transmision de patrimonio o alguna cosa asi. En una SA cotizada no.

En un mundo en el que se paga un IVA tipico del 20% por todo menos por eso. Entiendo que es un impuesto muy jodido y que deberia de andar por el 0.01% de cada transaccion o el capitalismo moriria, pero sigo sin entender esa exencion.

O la entiendo demasiado bien, que es otra posibilidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

NO vendria mal que el señor Pollastre o Benditaliquidez nos dijeran como esta el volumen de futuros. Ya se que hoy es dia de vencimiento pero espero, que de bajar hasta el 8030-60c ibamos a sacar a guano a pasear de verdad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿En que he dicho yo que se diferencian?, he distinguido entre cuentas corrientes y todo lo demas. Un deposito, referenciado o IPF me da igual, es un activo.
> 
> Por lo demas, no empieces a personalizar. Queda feo.



Entonces soy yo el que no tiene clara tu postura, ¿estarías a favor de que se pusiera una tasa para la contratación de depósitos, transferencias entre cuentas...?

Es que yo creo que una cuenta corriente también es un activo, no sé si te has parado a pensarlo.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Punset dijo:


> Los propietarios inversoreh se joden porque la vivienda de segundamano no tiene iva.



Si solo han bajado el IVA y no transmision de patrimonio, es que son mas cinicos de lo esperado.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Entonces soy yo el que no tiene clara tu postura, ¿estarías a favor de que se pusiera una tasa para la contratación de depósitos, transferencias entre cuentas...?
> 
> Es que yo creo que una cuenta corriente también es un activo, no sé si te has parado a pensarlo.



Creo que no he explicado bien. Esta claro que el dinero es un activo. Cuando decia activo, decia cualquier activo menos el dinero.

Una cuenta corriente, transferencias entre cuentas de un mismo titular, etc, son solo dinero en el bolsillo desde mi punto de vista.

Un deposito a plazo o como sea, etc, son activos que uno compra o contrata. Y no entiendo la exencion total de gravamen en esas transacciones (si que sea bajisimo, so pena de cargarse el capitalismo).

O mejor dicho, no entiendo que exista el IVA y todo lo demas y esto no este en la misma categoria.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

La menestra hablando de bolsa, CUIDADO :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

no nos hagamos lios con cifras y porcentajes , son unos hijos de puta y hay que ir a sacarlos a la fuerza antes de que se nos pase la enajenacion .

eso si que mulder , chinito pollastre , patilltoes , optimista , pecata , zulo y seguro me dejo a alguno , que vayan delante yo los cubrire con mi honda


----------



## Yo2k1 (19 Ago 2011)

Los que sabeis de futuros y eso, que anticipa la apertura de WS, mas caidas?
Acabaremos el dia peor que ahora?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La menestra hablando de bolsa, CUIDADO :XX: :XX: :XX:



Hay algo raro en la retransmisión (la de 24h) mi señora me comenta que el intérprete de lengua de signos va por delante (poco, cosa de un par de segundos), tanto en las preguntas de los periodistas como en las respuestas. ¿No se supone que es en directo? :ouch:


PD: Pues me acabo de fijar y es verdad, empieza a signar un par de segundos antes de que el periodista empiece a hablar. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Los futuros usa vienen bien, con ganas de guanear, otra cosa sera el del helicoptero que se pasara sacara la mano, y aqui paz y despues gloria.

Si se rompe el 8030-50c yo preveo que el señor Muertoviviente posteara bastante.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

¿Que se sabe de un posible QEn?


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

vaya dia

una hora divertida seguida de 5 horas aburridas

a ver si en las ultimas horas podemos romper algun soporte mas


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

Están en el caribe, no vayamos a enfadarnos de verdad y quemar el país de una vez!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los futuros usa vienen bien, con ganas de guanear, otra cosa sera el del helicoptero que se pasara sacara la mano, y aqui paz y despues gloria.
> 
> Si se rompe el 8030-50c yo preveo que el señor Muertoviviente posteara bastante.



ahora mismo estoy currando tuve que ausentarme un momento , el helicoptero casi descartado , justo ahora que nos vamos al guano un helicoptero tendria un efecto muy poco duradero , bernie tiene muy poco municion debe usar sus cartuchos solo cuando sea total y absolutamente necesario y cuando estos tengan mayor efecto , que es cuando se descuente to lo malo que esta por venir , imaginese que lanza una QE y su efecto dura un par de dias o una semana , en el futuro no podria lanzar ninguna otra QE porque no serian efectivas un saludo ienso:


----------



## Livrac (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo estoy currando tuve que ausentarme un momento , el helicoptero casi descartado , justo ahora que nos vamos al guano un helicoptero tendria un efecto muy poco duradero , bernie tiene muy poco municion debe usar sus cartuchos solo cuando sea total y absolutamente necesario y cuando estos tengan mayor efecto , que es cuando se descuente to lo malo que esta por venir , imaginese que lanza una QE y su efecto dura un par de dias o una semana , en el futuro no podria lanzar ninguna otra QE porque no serian efectivas un saludo ienso:




Hummmmm.......


Si hoy va según lo previsto deberíamos hacer un hammer.


Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Creo que no he explicado bien. Esta claro que el dinero es un activo. Cuando decia activo, decia cualquier activo menos el dinero.
> 
> Una cuenta corriente, transferencias entre cuentas de un mismo titular, etc, son solo dinero en el bolsillo desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> ...



Una cuenta corriente es un activo financiero, en eso consiste la intermediación financiera, en transformar unos activos en otros, con distintos plazos y distintas remuneraciones.

Dinero, dinero, lo que se dice dinero, es el papel moneda que te da siempre un 0% de interés y tiene disponibilidad total en cuanto lo tienes en la mano.

El resto son activos aunque en la práctica sean dinero o cuasi-dinero.

El IVA grava la generación de valor, el mero intercambio no se grava porque no hay generación de valor ni plusvalía ni nada de nada, en el caso de la venta del melón hay una ganancia o pérdida y una creación de valor que es la que es objeto de gravamen.

Además, es un impuesto sobre el consumo, no sobre el productor, los activos financieros no se consumen, no desaparecen ni se gastan al intercambiarlos, el productor que soporta IVA, si vende a precio de coste, repercute exactamente el mismo IVA y ni paga ni cobra en ese concepto, es el consumidor el que lo soporta.

El consumidor soporta el IVA porque va a destruir ese bien, va a consumirlo, no le va a repercutir ese valor añadido a nadie, se lo va a "comer" él.


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Creo que no he explicado bien. Esta claro que el dinero es un activo. Cuando decia activo, decia cualquier activo menos el dinero.
> 
> Una cuenta corriente, transferencias entre cuentas de un mismo titular, etc, son solo dinero en el bolsillo desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> ...




No se haga pajas mentales, hamijo patillero

Su postura sería comprensible en tiempos pasados, cuando una operación de compra en el mercado de derivados implicaba realmente la adquisición física de unos derechos sobre el subyacente (o, en el sentido contrario, una operación de venta implicaba que Ud. se desprendiese de cierta cantidad del subyacente).

Haga un experimento muy simple. Vaya y adquiera un par de contratos de crude oil. 

Ahora, llame al CME y pídales por favor que le manden el barril de crudo que acaba Ud. de comprar, a su casa. Ofrezca gastos pagados, para facilitarles la transacción.

Verá cómo empieza a escuchar estentóreas carcajadas al otro lado de la línea.

¿Ha comprado Ud. un derecho sobre un bien tangible ?
¿Un futuro?
¿Dónde está su barril de crudo?

¿Entiende ahora que, tal y como está planteado el mercado de derivados hoy en día, son simples transacciones de *efectivo *que no tienen el por qué estar gravadas, a menos que deriven en plusvalías?

¿Cómo puede Ud. comparar el IVA, impuesto sobre el valor añadido, tradicionalmente asociado con la adquisición de bienes tangibles o intangibles (servicios), pero *bienes *para Ud. al final del día, con una transacción de efectivo que Ud. no sabe si va a acabar dándole minusvalías o plusvalías ?

No creo que sea tan difícil de entender, honestamente.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

No es solo el IVA aunque la verdad es que he hecho mas enfasis en el, transmision de patrimonio va en el mismo saco.

Se grava la mera transmision o intercambio de todo, o eso parece viendolo a gran escala.

PD añadida: de todo menos de activos financieros.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Hummmmm.......
> 
> 
> Si hoy va según lo previsto deberíamos hacer un hammer.
> ...



entonces compre todo lo que pueda y forrese :Aplauso: y si luego con las plusvis me invita una cañita mejor que mejor


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Señor Pollastre, añada patrimonio al IVA.

Y ya se que en los mercados de futuros hay mas traders que industriales buscando cobertura o estabilidad de suministros. Ya se que es un casino donde se mueve la pasta.

Pero es que los casinos y la loteria si que pagan impuestos por mover el dinero.


----------



## Livrac (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entonces compre todo lo que pueda y forrese :Aplauso: y si luego con las plusvis me invita una cañita mejor que mejor




Entonces según tú qué haremos hoy (Soportes y resistencias) hablo en el S&P500.



Salu2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

No se si lo que voy a decir es una burrada y con ello me retrataré como burro que soy.
Pero en cierto forma ya se pagan impuestos por estas transacciones. Mientras más operaciones se hacen -> más comisiones pago-> más gana mi broker -> más impuestos paga el broker.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Y añado:

Yo no quiero que se pague por operacion de transmision financiera. Lo que quiero es que el sistema impositivo sea consistente. No veo razon por la que el cambio de manos de un piso, un negocio o un tomate este gravado y el de una accion o una opcion no. No entro en los tipos aplicables a cada cosa, que entiendo que deberian de ser bajisimos en el caso financiero.

Quicir, o tenemos un sistema progresivo (puestos a soñar), sin IVA, patrimonio, tasa financiera, etc y que se base en gravar las rentas y plusvalias.

O tenemos uno donde todos pasen por caja. Digo yo, eh.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Entonces según tú qué haremos hoy (Soportes y resistencias) hablo en el S&P500.
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2



GUANO para todas las bolsas soportes y resistencias no tienen importancia , vamos a caer mucho y durante muchos dias si quiere un soporte pues 1020 ahi tiene un soporte para el sp ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> No es solo el IVA aunque la verdad es que he hecho mas enfasis en el, transmision de patrimonio va en el mismo saco.
> 
> Se grava la mera transmision o intercambio de todo, o eso parece viendolo a gran escala.
> 
> PD añadida: de todo menos de activos financieros.



Y yo te vuelvo a decir que el empresario que compra un melón por 100 y lo vende por 100 no paga absolutamente nada.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo estoy currando tuve que ausentarme un momento , el helicoptero casi descartado , justo ahora que nos vamos al guano un helicoptero tendria un efecto muy poco duradero , bernie tiene muy poco municion debe usar sus cartuchos solo cuando sea total y absolutamente necesario y cuando estos tengan mayor efecto , que es cuando se descuente to lo malo que esta por venir , imaginese que lanza una QE y su efecto dura un par de dias o una semana , en el futuro no podria lanzar ninguna otra QE porque no serian efectivas un saludo ienso:



yo en eso q dice creo q acierta pero q a la vez se olvida de un escenario, por ejemplo: bernie o el q sea puede saber q ahora no es momento de una Q3 o de estimulos (llamemoslo X) pero puede pasar q si anuncie un estimulo y no lo haga real hasta q las aguas se calmen (sea finales de mes o mas adelante)........ en esencia es lo mismo q dice usted......... pero si ese anuncio es por ejemplo este finde.......... el lunes peponismo para luego estar el martes o miercoles en el mismo sitio q cerramos el viernes 

en esencia, como usted, veo caidas........pero tb pienso q pueden tirarse ese farol-jode cortos ::::


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Si, lo paga el consumidor. Ahora compara el traspaso de un negocio con la compraventa de acciones.

PD: dejo el tema, que jorobo un hilo dedicado a otras cosas.


----------



## Livrac (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> GUANO para todas las bolsas soportes y resistencias no tienen importancia , vamos a caer mucho y durante muchos dias si quiere un soporte pues 1020 ahi tiene un soporte para el sp ienso:




Dime como abriremos, como cerraremos pero hoy o es que piensas que bajaremos hoy hasta 1020


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> GUANO para todas las bolsas soportes y resistencias no tienen importancia , vamos a caer mucho y durante muchos dias si quiere un soporte pues 1020 ahi tiene un soporte para el sp ienso:



Cada vez que le leo hablar de soportes cayendo al galope y de esperar el momento oportuno para levantar los largos, me viene a la mente una imagen...

(Estoy buscándola por inet, denme unos minutos)


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Change dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo con lo mio pero veo que no me hace caso ni el apuntaooor, necesito un broker que este bien, anda hombre dejar ya de relameros con la mordida del ibex :: y decirme algo



yo tengo renta4 y me va muy bien eso si no uso tiempo real ni na


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Dime como abriremos, como cerraremos pero hoy o es que piensas que bajaremos hoy hasta 1020


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Dime como abriremos, como cerraremos pero hoy o es que piensas que bajaremos hoy hasta 1020



si lo supiera amigo , donde puedo concretar un poco mas es en el ibex , pero de que todas las bolsas van a caer mucho eso por descontado , ademas lo que se viene va a ser en una unica direccion con rebotitos intradia de cuantia ridicula , lo mejor es que se ponga corto y olvidese de intradiar o tiene la otra opcion de quedarse en liquidez pero los largos ni mirarlos ienso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> GUANO para todas las bolsas soportes y resistencias no tienen importancia , vamos a caer mucho y durante muchos dias si quiere un soporte pues 1020 ahi tiene un soporte para el sp ienso:





> Cada vez que le leo hablar de soportes cayendo al galope y de esperar el momento oportuno para levantar los largos, me viene a la mente una imagen...
> 
> (Estoy buscándola por inet, denme unos minutos)



Vale, lo encontré...

[YOUTUBE]w7ur3iV6Z34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rosonero (19 Ago 2011)

Apple vale más que los 32 bancos europeos del €stoxx Bank Index - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa :8::8:


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, añada patrimonio al IVA.
> 
> Y ya se que en los mercados de futuros hay mas traders que industriales buscando cobertura o estabilidad de suministros. Ya se que es un casino donde se mueve la pasta.
> 
> Pero es que los casinos y la loteria si que pagan impuestos por mover el dinero.



Como es eso?
Ud. o yo (traders) compramos un billete de lotería. Tiene sus tasas ya incluidas que los loteros (brokers/bancos) mas tarde liquidan con el estado.

Si no le toca, no paga nada, solo pierde lo que Ud. apostó.

Si le toca, a mas inri... Tampoco paga nada!

Le gustaría a Ud. Que cada vez que jugase a la lotería y perdiese, además tuviera que pagar una tasa por la osadía de atreverás a haberlo intentado?

Reflexione y vea el absoluto paralelismo entre una historia y la otra.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

Pues yo no veo mucho más guano para hoy, señores...


----------



## Livrac (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si lo supiera amigo , donde puedo concretar un poco mas es en el ibex , pero de que todas las bolsas van a caer mucho eso por descontado , ademas lo que se viene va a ser en una unica direccion con rebotitos intradia de cuantia ridicula , lo mejor es que se ponga corto y olvidese de intradiar o tiene la otra opcion de quedarse en liquidez pero los largos ni mirarlos ienso:




Nosotros operamos todos los dias 8: 

Suerte


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Como es eso?
> Ud. o yo (traders) compramos un billete de lotería. Tiene sus tasas ya incluidas que los loteros (brokers/bancos) mas tarde liquidan con el estado.
> 
> Si no le toca, no paga nada, solo pierde lo que Ud. apostó.
> ...



Además un billete de lotería premiado puede usarse para un intercambio y ser reserva de valor mientras no haya vencido la entrega del premio, por eso un banco lo acepta a cambio de más dinero que el nominal del boleto y luego va a parar a manos de políticos con una extraña abundancia de buena suerte


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no veo mucho más guano para hoy, señores...



itrax crossover sube que te sube , dando correlacion inversa con las bolsas 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

VIX suiendo...


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no veo mucho más guano para hoy, señores...



USA a venido a cortarnos el rollo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Aqui el guano lo sacan en los niveles que he dicho, en usa no hace falta ni que llegue la mano de dios, con solo mentarla se alivian los males, peor sera la caida.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Como es eso?
> Ud. o yo (traders) compramos un billete de lotería. Tiene sus tasas ya incluidas que los loteros (brokers/bancos) mas tarde liquidan con el estado.
> 
> Si no le toca, no paga nada, solo pierde lo que Ud. apostó.
> ...



Es que ya pagas un impuesto cada vez que juegas a algo regulado en España.

Bingo, por ejemplo:

100 unidades (reparto supuesto)
----------------------------
30 impuestos para el estado.
60 premios.
10 beneficio de la casa (que a su vez pagara sociedades o lo que le toque)

Y si pierdes no te devuelven la parte del carton que ya se va en impuestos.

Y si lo piensa bien, a mi tampoco me han devuelto nunca ni el canon de bolsa ni comisiones de compraventa.

En cierta manera veo circularidad en vuestros argumentos. "No se debe de pagar, porque no se paga y ya".

Y yo digo que o pagamos en todos los casos analogos o en ninguno. Y me bajo de aqui y dejo de daros la matraca, ahora si.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

insisto itrax crossover sube que te sube y ahora todavia mas arriba :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> itrax crossover sube que te sube , dando correlacion inversa con las bolsas 8:



Yo que tu no me pondría corto, forastero


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo que tu no me pondría corto, forastero



yo que usted salgo por patas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Duelo en el hilo HVEI35, quien ganara?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

Lo que decía, estoy fuera de SAN, esperándola, y me viene a la mente el sr. Braveheart diciendo "Esperad! Esperad! Esperad! [COJONES]" ::

Ahora mismo espero que gane muertoviviente. Por interés y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Duelo en el hilo HVEI35, quien ganara?



usted apueste por muertoviviente , lleva mucho siguiendo el triangulo simetrico sabe lo que hace 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

50 puntos arriba y abajo, para quitar las moscas cojoneras...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> NO vendria mal que el señor Pollastre o Benditaliquidez nos dijeran como esta el volumen de futuros. Ya se que hoy es dia de vencimiento pero espero, que de bajar hasta el 8030-60c ibamos a sacar a guano a pasear de verdad.




Perdón, estaba enzarzado discutiendo con patilltoes y no lo había leído, no te puedo poner datos porque no cambié al futuro de septiembre y los datos que tengo son una birria, como no lo ponga pollastre nada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> usted apueste por muertoviviente , lleva mucho siguiendo el triangulo simetrico sabe lo que hace 8:



Yo con usted dinero no se si ganare, pero me parto el pecho :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (19 Ago 2011)

Yo que tu no me pondría corto, forastero 
Vs
yo que usted salgo por patas 

[YOUTUBE]Enfrentamiento en el Lejano Oeste - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

El VIX no deja de subir...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

joder parece que gadafi se da a la fuga , esto no me gusta , o suben o preparan una enculada increible .

que si QE3 que si gadafi abandona :ouch: ambas cosas muy improbables ienso:

quieren subir a punta de rumoreh :: bueno los indicadores se an girado a la baja asi que solo queda esperar


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

El oso del guano se modera hoy, ¿se espera alguna noticia inesperada?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Al oso del guano, hoy se le puede invocar con esto:

Cairn Capital: "Alemania también podría perder su triple A" - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

malditos roedoreh nos quieren encular con su rumoreh  

vamos ahora si nos vamos sin freno hasta los infiernos cojones ya :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Dios quien este dentro, debe estar mareado con tanto viaje...


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

Oh!!! wtf usa en verde. Menudos bastardos, solo hacen caso de los rumores cuando son buenos...inocho:.

Vaya dia, 200 puntos de idas y venidas. Usa huele los billetes.


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ago 2011)

Soy el único que está deseoso de ver certificados?
Días así se hacen aburridos si no estás con los € en el parqué


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Jajaja, que divertido estos ultimos minutos, quien vaya con stop esta perdiendo hasta la paga de verano, jajajajaja, que golfos son.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

luego bajaran...... pero luego....... cuando estemos cerrados 

un dia glorioso convertido en un dia mas psssssss


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

Y el dax perdia 200 puntos esta mañana... que coño pasa???

Que viene peponn!!! me remito a mi firma totalmente.


----------



## Diegol07 (19 Ago 2011)

Alguien me puede explicar que noticia positiva hubo en esta ultima hora para que cambie tanto el mercado.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ago 2011)

ZAS y el SP subiendo un 1,2% ya... menuda jugarreta de los hdlgp mas grandes del mundo, los americanos.


----------



## rosonero (19 Ago 2011)

El Ibex clavado en 8.200, ha decidido plantarse :


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

el ibex tiene un problema , como no se iguale a los demas es porque algo gordo va a pasar .

se me ocurre rebajas de rating incluso de dos peldaños :ouch:


----------



## Diegol07 (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex tiene un problema , como no se iguale a los demas es porque algo gordo va a pasar .
> 
> se me ocurre rebajas de rating incluso de dos peldaños :ouch:



Llama mucho la atencion ver como todos se contagian de USA y el Ibex a lo suyo, me da a mi que como empiece a caer DJI el ibex se va a -4.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar que noticia positiva hubo en esta ultima hora para que cambie tanto el mercado.



si lo supiéramos no estariamos posteando en un foro de gacelas )


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Ago 2011)

el Chulibex se va a tirar meses arrastrandose...::


----------



## rosonero (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex tiene un problema , como no se iguale a los demas es porque algo gordo va a pasar .
> 
> se me ocurre rebajas de rating incluso de dos peldaños :ouch:



Ante el último tirón al alza de los usanos el Ibex ni se ha immutado y en cuanto han retrocedido el Ibex como el primero. Voy a estarme quietecito, bueno, hasta la robasta si pinta maquilladora


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Ago 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> el Chulibex se va a tirar meses arrastrandose...::



Botín no lo permitirá ::


----------



## Visilleras (19 Ago 2011)

Atención al Dow Jones, y su "subidita".







Esto me sueeeeenaaaa...
Alguien está intentando librarse de cantidaaaaades de mierdaaaa...
Alguien está vendiendo cosa fina antes de que cierto baaannco se vaya a hacer puñeeetasss...
Maricóooon el úlllltimooooo!!


----------



## Diegol07 (19 Ago 2011)

Todas recuperando y el Ibex en -2. this is Spain.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nos vamos al infierno sin esperas



a mi me lo va a decir


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Atención al Dow Jones, y su "subidita".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como a ellos les queda toda la sesion por delante les da igual , cuando cerremos el chiringuito aqui ellos al guano


----------



## locojaen (19 Ago 2011)

Hewlett-Packard Co	-20.50% 14:39:54

así sin dolor, que le ha pasado doctor?


----------



## Diegol07 (19 Ago 2011)

En poco tiempo todas en rojo otra vez, contagiados de algun problema en la peninsula iberica que detectaron, esta vez Mou no tuvo la culpa.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

el ibex esta muy raro , si mejora la economia de butan el ibex es capaz de subir por eso , raro raro ienso:


----------



## Diegol07 (19 Ago 2011)

locojaen dijo:


> Hewlett-Packard Co	-20.50% 14:39:54
> 
> así sin dolor, que le ha pasado doctor?



Anuncio ayer que no sigue con la tableta y que divide el departamentos de portatiles, si no es que entendi mal en ingles. bloomberg tv.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

¿Que ha sucedido con la joya de los dividendos señor Negrofuturo [joder vaya nicks mas apocalipticos]?

Me interesa porque si cae la cotizacion, los dividendos pueden ser ya del 20%, increible :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Los vencimientos del ibex son mas peligrosos que el manostijeras de masajista...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

locojaen dijo:


> Hewlett-Packard Co	-20.50% 14:39:54
> 
> así sin dolor, que le ha pasado doctor?



HEWLETT PACKARD: Robert W. Baird baja recomendación a NEUTRAL desde sobreponderar P.O: $48 (vs. $51).

HP se desploma tras recortar previsiones y anunciar la compra de Autonomy anoche.

HP se desploma más del 15% tras recortar anoche sus previsiones de ingresos y anunciar una oferta de $10.000 millones por el fabricante de software británico Autonomy.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

algo tienen que haber influido las mierda-medidas del gobierno de zparo y burracalva :XX:

me empieza a gustar el ibex es un indice cojonudo


----------



## Visilleras (19 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> En poco tiempo todas en rojo otra vez, contagiados de algun problema en la peninsula iberica que detectaron, esta vez Mou no tuvo la culpa.



La grafica del Dow de hoy es de libro: Al verla no me cuesta nada imaginarme a gente colocando mierda a velocidades de vertigo. 
Hoy creo yo que muchos pequeños se van a a quedar en calzoncillos. Un "Sálvese quien pueda" de manual.


Con respecto a lo del Ibex, pues ya sabemos...a su bola.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el gobierno ha anunciado la rebaja del I.V.A al 4% para el tema de compra de vivienda, con lo que en Madrid no tiene que estar ahora ni el bedel: Me apuesto un cojón, y no lo pierdo, a que más de la mitad de los que habitualmente curran en la bolsa están haciendo planes para compra venta de sus stocks ladrilleros.

Somos tan previsibles es esta nuestra piel de toro...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Cojonudisimo, es lo mas parecido a un chicharro que hay, llevamos horaymedia con 100 puntos arriba 100 abajo, subidos como si fuera una noria.


----------



## Desencantado (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex esta muy raro , si mejora la economia de butan el ibex es capaz de subir por eso , raro raro ienso:



Raro por? Cualquiera de este hilo sabe que el Ibex es un hijo de butan...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

no sin mi flash crash  

no sin mi gap a la baja el lunes 8:

porque yo lo valgo :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

Y el DOW en rojillo...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

El Instituto de Investigación del Ciclo Económico (ECRI, por sus siglas en inglés) dijo que el índice de crecimiento futuro semanal descendió en la semana que finalizó el 12 de agosto, a un mínimo de 41 meses a 123,9 desde los 127,6 de la semana anterior (127,9 publicado previamente)


hay que me lol


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Esta recesion proxima tiene que traer ya de una vez las cosas a su sitio.


----------



## rosonero (19 Ago 2011)

¿Quien se atreve con un largo robastero? Yo ya tuve suerte ayer y no sé yo si hoy está la cosa para experimentos


----------



## Diegol07 (19 Ago 2011)

Todo esta en rojo otra vez, hagan sus apuestas para el cierre del ibex:
Yo apuesto por el -2.89.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

apuestas????

q esto no es betfair.....


----------



## vyk (19 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Todo esta en rojo otra vez, hagan sus apuestas para el cierre del ibex:
> Yo apuesto por el -2.89.



Creo que la vas a cagar.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

apuesto una accion de societe a que acabamos en verde 

pd la entregaria en 2012 :XX:


----------



## rosonero (19 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Quien se atreve con un largo robastero? Yo ya tuve suerte ayer y no sé yo si hoy está la cosa para experimentos



Se me escapó :´(


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Ago 2011)

Tranquillios no viene ninguna nueva recesión ::

El consumo privado en Portugal sufre la mayor caída en 30 años


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Gacelas quedemonos con esto:



> A cierre de ayer, como desde hace muchos días, el saldo neto de las instituciones sigue siendo vendedor.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Tranquillios no viene ninguna nueva recesión ::
> 
> El consumo privado en Portugal sufre la mayor caída en 30 años



si no viene porque la nombra ? no me sea antipatriota 8:


----------



## Pindik87 (19 Ago 2011)

JOJOJO vaya robasta se espera, esto cae a plomo!!


----------



## Diegol07 (19 Ago 2011)

tres minutos para el cierre y cerca de mi prediccion de -2.89


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

La robasta se llama asi por algo :XX:


----------



## Pepe Broz (19 Ago 2011)

ECRI vs S&P


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ago 2011)

me uno al club mini s&p

ahora les entiendo con lo de churribex.


----------



## David70 (19 Ago 2011)

i


Pindik87 dijo:


> Tranquillios no viene ninguna nueva recesión ::
> 
> El consumo privado en Portugal sufre la mayor caída en 30 años



No me lo creería si ayer mismo no lo hubiese visto con mis propios ojos. La que iba delante de mí en el super llevaba media docena de huevos (como cesta de la compra, se entiende); me dieron ganas de ofrecerle algo, pero luego pensé: ¡Cállate David, a ver si encima te vas a llevar una hostia!"


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

al final parece que el ibex queda bastante parejo con sus compis -_-


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Ago 2011)

David70 dijo:


> i
> 
> No me lo creería si ayer mismo no lo hubiese visto con mis propios ojos. La que iba delante de mí en el super llevaba media docena de huevos (como cesta de la compra, se entiende); me dieron ganas de ofrecerle algo, pero luego pensé: ¡Cállate David, a ver si encima te vas a llevar una hostia!"



Bueno, esto es un poco off-topic, pero para mi no resulta taaan raro. A veces te quedas sin algo y bajas a comprar sólo eso, pues de lo demás ya tienes o no te hace falta en ese momento y no piensas en ello. Si además consigues volver sin 3 cosas más que no necesites, es todo un triunfo. Así que quizá viera usted a una lonchafinista. :rolleye:


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Ago 2011)

Más de 60 millones de acciones del SAN negociadas en subasta...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

el volumen vuelve con las caidas 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

bueno , este finde seguro que tendremos algo importante , demasiados rumoreh atrapagacelas hemos tenido ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ago 2011)

q dia, empezamos con guano brutal, luego nos subieron a cohetazo limpio y ahora indefinicion

malditos roedoreh


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2011)

Señor Benditaliquidez, el señor Mulder le ha enviado un mensaje privado, sírvase pasarse por su bandeja de entrada para leerlo y contestarlo.

Su secretaria electrónica ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Ago 2011)

Hola amigos:

Estoy pensando hacer una estrategia de pares, poniéndome en largo en dos valores y corto en otros dos del IBEX.

¿Cuáles creéis que serán los valores del IBEX que mejor y peor se van a comportar (que no sean bancos)?

Mis principales candidatos alcistas: Grifols / Inditex. Otros candidatos alcistas: Ferrovial / Mapfre.

Mis principales candidatos bajistas: Arcelor Mittal / Gamesa / Técnicas Reunidas. Otros candidatos bajistas: IAG / TL5 / OHl.



Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## debianita (19 Ago 2011)

Hoyga, veo mucho chicharro y empresas semi-quebradas en sus targets. Valores como gamesa o las mamachichos... pueden subir como las espuma o igualar en precio a urbas. Así que si se decide, ponga stops. 

Personalmente, me gustaria más una estrategia con opciones: compre calls y puts del mini-ibex (no se si con las prohibiciones que rigen actualmente el "libre mercado" podrá comprar puts :XX. Así tiene acotadas las pérdidas y solo tiene que rezar para un movimiento fuerte.

La bolsa dá autentico miedo, así que lo mejor es andarse con cuidado 

PD: Me estoy perdiendo el guano :´( Aunque no postee os leo a diario  así que un saludito


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Estos tíos son gilipollas.




padecen de ladrillitis crónica, necesitan la droga digo el pelotazo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Buenas noches,

el sp500 parece confirmar su apuesta bajista despues de un rebote por sobreventa que teniamos en los indices del mundo.

Segun mi humilde entender, nos encaminamos a un escenario muy muy parecido al de 2008.
Y no lo digo ya por los repuntes del vix, el bono americano, etc... Me refiero a la cantidad de papel que esta habiendo en el mercado, clara muestra al menos para mi, de distribucion a trocho y mocho. Los indicadores, que estaran absolutamente maquillados, muestran el claro declive de la economia, que nunca salio de la recesion de hace 3 años, unicamente con trampas contables y la expansion de los balances de los bancos centrales se consiguio mantener el castillo de naipes en pie.

Me hace mucha gracia, cuando aqui algunos hablan sobre los numeros de las empresas, que estos son muy buenos, bien, a mi que me explican esos numeros, tengo que decirles que muestran la salud de esa empresa, como bella esta una mujer una noche de fiesta. 

La empresa reina del ibex, telefonica, presenta unos numeros muy malos, maquillados por la presion alcista del real, y a los ingresos extraordinarios, sumado tambien a las trampas contables.

Es solo un ejemplo, de tantos otros. Hoy he leido por aqui que el mayor reto que se avecina, sera obtener una renta, de trabajo, capital, como sea, porque el ciclo alcista se esta transformando un un ciclo decadente-estacionario, y no puedo estar mas de acuerdo.

Muchos entran preguntando para comenzar una cartera a l/p, quizas mi posicion nuncalargoplacista, me haga no ser objetivo. Pero tengan cuidado, y sepan que estamos en una tendencia bajista, y esta de momento no ha acabado, como ya he dicho, no entren a ganar el primer euro, la gacela nunca lo gana si no es por suerte, y cuando se trata de diversificar, diversifiquen ustedes atendiendo a las caracteristicas futuras, no presentes ni pasadas, ya que buscan el l/p.

Y algo que hay que recordar, todo lo que sube baja, pero no todo lo que baja sube, estos dias tenemos el ejemplo de SocGen.

Saludos, no se si esto le servira a alguno de ustedes, a mi si, y asi me lo recuerdo.


----------



## patilltoes (19 Ago 2011)

Gran post.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

pero de que va chinito ? es lo que yo vengo diciendo desde que comenzo el guaneo :

bueno estos gringos me deben un gap para el lunes , ya veo que lo estan haciendo muy bien 8:


----------



## Independentista_vasco (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero de que va chinito ? es lo que yo vengo diciendo desde que comenzo el guaneo :
> 
> bueno estos gringos me deben un gap para el lunes , ya veo que lo estan haciendo muy bien 8:



O sea que usted sigue con sus previsiones... aunque entiendo que esperaba un descenso superior hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> O sea que usted sigue con sus previsiones... aunque entiendo que esperaba un descenso superior hoy.



asi es , totalmente bajista , lo importante es estar en el lado correcto osea ir con la tendencia las caidas gordas ya vendran , lo mismo que el jueves tuvimos guanazo y hoy un guano mas leve .

pero ya la proxima semana tenemos guano del bueno garantizado un saludo amigo :Baile:


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2011)

Hola, llego nuevo pero les llevo siguiendo en el foro desde hace tiempo. Tienen opiniones muy muy interesantes.


----------



## Pedro Solves (19 Ago 2011)

El BBVA pagó en noviembre de 2010 un total de 6,75 euros por cada acción del turco Garanti Bank, del que se hizo con el 25% de su capital. Hoy, apenas 10 meses después, esas acciones valen prácticamente la mitad: 3,43 euros. Y lo peor es que nunca han cotizado por encima del precio de compra, lo que demuestra que esa operación fue un error absoluto. Ahora la pregunta que hay que hacerse es si alguien debe responsabilizarse del mismo...


----------



## Independentista_vasco (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ...
> 
> pero ya la proxima semana tenemos guano del bueno garantizado un saludo amigo :Baile:



Que así sea, gracias! Ah, por cierto, con eso de "amigo" habla usted como el gran Gatsby )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Señor Muertoviviente, ya escribi hace algun tiempo de caidas en el sp para dejarlo por debajo de 1000 puntos, eso si, yo no tengo esa capacidad predictiva que tiene usted en tiempo y precio mirando un grafico. De lo que trato en mi post, es que igual el ibex no encuentra suelo en los 6200, ya le digo es una simple opinion personal, con esto me gano algun que otro capricho, pasar unos buenos ratos.

Yo espero que cuelgue usted un grafico un poco mas elaborado que el anterior que colgo, que me reconocera era un poco cutre. Aqui hay foreros muy buenos de AT y se curran un monton sus graficos e incluso unas excelentes explicaciones como el señor Claca, y la semana pasada nos dejo a todos con cara de roto con aquello que colgo.

Quizas este usted en lo cierto, pero es que la explicacion es tan simple que roza lo burdo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> D.Jones cierra en mínimos...



parece que tendre mi gap para el lunes :Baile: sera un buen comienzo de semana


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Manuel Jove compro 5000 milloncejos de euros a 17 euros del BBVA, esta claro que tendra contrapartidas y a el si le dejaran ponerse corto :XX:, pero la ostia es historica. De carpintero a promotor millonario, y de ahi a gran accinista de un importante banco europeo, la leche.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Muertoviviente, ya escribi hace algun tiempo de caidas en el sp para dejarlo por debajo de 1000 puntos, eso si, yo no tengo esa capacidad predictiva que tiene usted en tiempo y precio mirando un grafico. De lo que trato en mi post, es que igual el ibex no encuentra suelo en los 6200, ya le digo es una simple opinion personal, con esto me gano algun que otro capricho, pasar unos buenos ratos.
> 
> Yo espero que cuelgue usted un grafico un poco mas elaborado que el anterior que colgo, que me reconocera era un poco cutre. Aqui hay foreros muy buenos de AT y se curran un monton sus graficos e incluso unas excelentes explicaciones como el señor Claca, y la semana pasada nos dejo a todos con cara de roto con aquello que colgo.
> 
> Quizas este usted en lo cierto, pero es que la explicacion es tan simple que roza lo burdo.



si este finde me pongo y les presento un grafico decente  ya veo que no a captado la broma eso o que la broma a sido muy mala :ouch:


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Manuel Jove compro 5000 milloncejos de euros a 17 euros del BBVA, esta claro que tendra contrapartidas y a el si le dejaran ponerse corto :XX:, pero la ostia es historica. De carpintero a promotor millonario, y de ahi a gran accinista de un importante banco europeo, la leche.



Va a pasar el mismo hambre con 800 que con 3200.


----------



## univac (19 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero de que va chinito ? es lo que yo vengo diciendo desde que comenzo el guaneo :
> 
> bueno estos gringos me deben un gap para el lunes , ya veo que lo estan haciendo muy bien 8:



Aunque por ahora usted casi siempre acierte y eso ya es de respetar, entienda que también despierta admiración la forma de anunciar o explicar las cosas. No se ponga celosón :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Va a pasar el mismo hambre con 800 que con 3200.



ademas va recuperando via dividendos :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Pero no me negaran que no tiene logica, que venda la inmobiliaria en el pico, y entre en el pico al banco, si sabia la petada del inmobiliario y como se cocia este, ¿como se metio de esa manera?, ahora podria tener no solo el 5% sino, hasta el 13% con esa misma cantidad de dinero.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Nadie concibe un IBEX a 1800 puntos con los bancos cotizando a Nominal y TEF a 1 euro o menos?
> 
> 
> ....pues vamos camino de ello.



puede que llegue pero tomara 5 años por decir algo ienso:


----------



## Claca (19 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Nadie concibe un IBEX a 1800 puntos con los bancos cotizando a Nominal y TEF a 1 euro o menos?
> 
> 
> ....pues vamos camino de ello.



Sí, es fácil de imaginar. Ahora bien, llevamos mucho tiempo diciendo que nos vamos a los infiernos y es, curiosamente, cuando el guano está más avanzado que nos ponemos en plan pesimistas total. Como vengo planteando, ¿qué diferencia hay a día de hoy respecto a lo vivido en marzo de 2009 o mayo de 2010 que justifique que esta vez nos vayamos a tan tonuelísticos niveles? ¿Por qué no puede seguir la fiesta otro año más?

Fui de los que pensaban que la crisis sería fulminante y que en algunos meses la gente se mataría por unos pocos latunes, pero tras seguir el mercado a diario durante un par de años he comprobado que las cosas no funcionan así. Es una crisis por fascículos y todavía no hemos visto prácticamente nada; es mucho más rentable vender la crisis entrega a entrega que presentarla de golpe y arrasar con todo. Hay miedo, todavía no pánico, por lo que probablemente falte más caída, pero el mercado sigue funcionando a pesar de la alta volatilidad. Cuando el bono se desplome, el oro suba un porrón por ciento y las bolsas cedan un 10% diario, entonces me creeré que el IBEX llegará a perder los 3.000 puntos -y probablemente sea el menor de los problemas-. Mientras, pienso que estos vaivenes exagerados lo que hacen es confundirnos, porque las figuras de medio plazo siguen desarrollándose delante de nuestras pantallas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Ago 2011)

Con la descorrelacion actual, cuando el sp500 se vaya [ si se va] a los 700 puntos, miedo me da donde ira el ibex.

Pero ve usted realmente muy negro el futuro. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Depende; a 2000 puntos/mes llegamos pronto.
> 
> .....Quizás es que llevamos retraso, y por eso vamos a acelerar el proceso.



:no: asi no funciona esto amigo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Ago 2011)

Solo para recordar, volatilidad 2008-2009


----------



## llaveenmano (20 Ago 2011)

The best and biggest trade is still working, year after year. Some insight from Sprott;


----------



## Maestro Cantor (20 Ago 2011)

*7.800 puntos, la línea roja que separa al Ibex del precipicio*

P. M. Simón - Madrid - 20/08/2011

Parece que prohibir las posiciones cortas surtió efecto, pero este fue muy limitado. Los rebotes del jueves y del viernes de la segunda semana de agosto permitieron al Ibex recuperar un 8,5%. Afortunados los valientes que se atrevieron a comprar en ese suelo y acertaron a vender con plusvalías. Es posible además que haya oportunidades interesantes de cara al medio y al largo plazo, aunque a corto la historia es complicada.
En los últimos tiempos, la Bolsa no se mueve por los fundamentales, que, aunque malos, no explican de manera racional esta acusada espiral bajista. El pánico y los robots tienen bastante que ver en lo que está ocurriendo. El análisis técnico puede ser una guía para saber a qué atenerse en el corto plazo.
La situación ahora es muy delicada. El Ibex se sitúa por debajo de su soporte de largo plazo de 8.500 puntos, el entorno de los 8.000 puntos, que ya tanteó este viernes, es la otra baza que puede jugar a corto plazo, según explican desde Noesis. Tras ese nivel, le queda un último cartucho: los 7.800 puntos, el mínimo intradía del jueves 11 de agosto. "Habrá que ver si consigue pararse ahí; si lo hace, podemos esperar una reacción alcista contundente. El nivel que tiene que romper para dar una cierta confianza es el máximo marcado esta semana en los 8.800 puntos", señala David Galán, de Bolsageneral.es.
Los analistas técnicos reiteran que perder los 7.800 puntos abriría la puerta a que el índice bajara hasta 6.800, mínimos de marzo de 2009. La caída respecto al nivel actual se sitúa alrededor del 13%. "Podría detectarse un soporte intermedio en 7.600, por el que pasa el canal alcista que el Ibex ha desplegado desde marzo de 2009", explica Rubén de la Torre, de Inversis. Las eventuales medidas que se adopten en Europa contra la crisis de la deuda y los datos macro determinarán el destino final del selectivo.
Wall Street, hasta hace bien poco uno de los sustentos de las Bolsas occidentales, también se ha dejado llevar por la espiral bajista. El nivel que debe vigilarse es el de 1.100 puntos del S&P, el mínimo del pasado 9 de agosto. José Luis Martínez Campuzano, estratega de Citi en España, advierte que su recuperación hasta 1.200 no fue "nada más que un rebote" y que la cota que no debe perforar ahora son los 1.095 puntos. En Europa, el Euro Stoxx 50 tiene su línea roja en 2.080 puntos, cuya pérdida dejaría al índice sin soporte de relevancia hasta los 1.800 puntos.

7.800 puntos, la línea roja que separa al Ibex del precipicio - CincoDías.com


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

Bueno amigos traigo graficos menos cutres que los anteriores para dar mi punto de vista , para empezar muy importante creo que en general en todas las bolsas del mundo mundial se acabo el rebote dentro de una tendencia bajista de largo plazo , dicho rebote comenzo en marzo de 2009 .

Ahora reanudamos la tendencia bajista asi que tendremos que ver nuevos minimos osea caeremos por debajo de los minimos de 2009 ,¿ pregunto cuantas veces hemos escuchado esto de los analistos ? , cuando lo dijeron se equivocaron y ahora que lo tienen frente a sus narices no lo dicen y estan recomendando esperar un poco para comprar barato , cuando el guano durara lo menos un año mas 8:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

primer grafico el triangulo simetrico del ibex , el que no lo vea que vaya al oculista , el calculo de caida nos lleva aproximadamente a los 3600 , no se asusten no en el corto plazo , para el corto plazo tengo otro grafico 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

grafico del sp500 se ve como el rebote desde marzo 2009 es coronado con un bonito piernas al hombro , digo HOMBRO-CABEZA-HOMBRO si eso no es una figura de vuelta bajista y de suficiente duracion ( aprox dic 2010-agosto2011) se merecen el guano que va a caer sobre vosotros :XX: observen el grafico en el veran lo que creo que pasara en todos sus demas compis , alguno me dira que estan descorrelacionadas y si pero eso a sucedido en mucho tiempo , en el corto plazo seguiran correlacionadas quiere decir que con minimas diferencias guanearan de forma muy parecida .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Y finalmente grafico mensual del ibex donde explico los tres posibles puntos de rebote , el 7250 para mi no tiene gran posibilidad de parar la caida , el 6700 ya si que tiene mas posibilidad si el ibex para ahi alguno puede pensar que no veremos nuevos minimos pero se equivocaria ya que luego de pararnos en 6700 tendremos lateral para luego caer hacia el suelo o a lo que yo llamo inicio de reboton como en marzo 2009 . El 6260 otro gran candidato y si quieren se lo doy en porcentaje las posibilidades que veo yo 7250 20% 6700 40% y 6260 40% .

Termino con la frase " dinero llama dinero " apliquenlo a los mercados pero al revez , las gacelas avanzadas lo entenderan muy bien y las demas gacelas simplemente decirles que por lo increiblemente entrelazado y enrevesado funcionamiento de los mercados las caidas arrastraran mas caidas , solo no se emocionen los nuevos minimos no los veremos el mes que viene sino que estan calculados en un año poco mas poco menos , excepto el ibex ese si que puede ver nuevos minimos este mismo mes un saludo y recuerden que sus aportaciones seran bien recibidas


----------



## tarrito (20 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ... y recuerden que sus aportaciones seran bien recibidas



un "Gracias" por su parte a cualquier forero/a también será bien recibido :X


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

edito , lo pongo todo junto mas abajo :Baile:


----------



## burbufilia (20 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Nadie concibe un IBEX a 1800 puntos con los bancos cotizando a Nominal y TEF a 1 euro o menos?
> 
> 
> ....pues vamos camino de ello.



Pues no. Es inconcebible

Aparte que es un selectivo. Si ahora BBVA muriera de inanición, entraría en el índice un midcap decente y circulen, aquí no hay na' que ver.

Tampoco me creo que TEF vaya a valer menos que los beneficios de un año y sólo uno. ¿Tu patrimonio es lo que ganas en un año y sólo uno con tu sueldo? ¿No tienes ingresos en el futuro? ¿No tienes nada ahorrado? Pues eso


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

Bueno amigos traigo graficos menos cutres que los anteriores para dar mi punto de vista , para empezar muy importante creo que en general en todas las bolsas del mundo mundial se acabo el rebote dentro de una tendencia bajista de largo plazo , dicho rebote comenzo en marzo de 2009 .

Ahora reanudamos la tendencia bajista asi que tendremos que ver nuevos minimos osea caeremos por debajo de los minimos de 2009 ,¿ pregunto cuantas veces hemos escuchado esto de los analistos ? , cuando lo dijeron se equivocaron y ahora que lo tienen frente a sus narices no lo dicen y estan recomendando esperar un poco para comprar barato , cuando el guano durara lo menos un año mas 8:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

primer grafico el triangulo simetrico del ibex , el que no lo vea que vaya al oculista , el calculo de caida nos lleva aproximadamente a los 3600 , no se asusten no en el corto plazo , para el corto plazo tengo otro grafico 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

grafico del sp500 se ve como el rebote desde marzo 2009 es coronado con un bonito piernas al hombro , digo HOMBRO-CABEZA-HOMBRO si eso no es una figura de vuelta bajista y de suficiente duracion ( aprox dic 2010-agosto2011) se merecen el guano que va a caer sobre vosotros :XX: observen el grafico en el veran lo que creo que pasara en todos sus demas compis , alguno me dira que estan descorrelacionadas y si pero eso a sucedido en mucho tiempo , en el corto plazo seguiran correlacionadas quiere decir que con minimas diferencias guanearan de forma muy parecida .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Grafico mensual del ibex donde explico los tres posibles puntos de rebote , el 7250 para mi no tiene gran posibilidad de parar la caida , el 6700 ya si que tiene mas posibilidad si el ibex para ahi alguno puede pensar que no veremos nuevos minimos pero se equivocaria ya que luego de pararnos en 6700 tendremos lateral para luego caer hacia el suelo o a lo que yo llamo inicio de reboton como en marzo 2009 . El 6260 otro gran candidato y si quieren se lo doy en porcentaje las posibilidades que veo yo 7250 20% 6700 40% y 6260 40% .


Vamos con el corto plazo , creo que todo esta muy bien explicado dentro de los graficos ienso:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

vemos como esta delimitada esta caida , pero cuidadin con los largos por abajo no hay linea de soporte estamos en el aire ya que esta muy alejada .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Termino con la frase " dinero llama dinero " apliquenlo a los mercados pero al revez , las gacelas avanzadas lo entenderan muy bien y las demas gacelas simplemente decirles que por lo increiblemente entrelazado y enrevesado funcionamiento de los mercados las caidas arrastraran mas caidas , solo no se emocionen los nuevos minimos no los veremos el mes que viene sino que estan calculados en un año poco mas poco menos , excepto el ibex ese si que puede ver nuevos minimos este mismo mes un saludo y recuerden que sus aportaciones seran bien recibidas 

Pongo todo junto si hay algun error por favor diganmelo mas que nada porque no quiero irme yo al guano :ouch:


----------



## Desencantado (20 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> ¿Tu patrimonio es lo que ganas en un año y sólo uno con tu sueldo? ¿No tienes ingresos en el futuro? ¿No tienes nada ahorrado? Pues eso



Sin querer ha descrito usted a 5.000.000 de compatriotas nuestros. Enhorabuena.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pues no. Es inconcebible
> 
> Aparte que es un selectivo. Si ahora BBVA muriera de inanición, entraría en el índice un midcap decente y circulen, aquí no hay na' que ver.
> 
> Tampoco me creo que TEF vaya a valer menos que los beneficios de un año y sólo uno. ¿Tu patrimonio es lo que ganas en un año y sólo uno con tu sueldo? ¿No tienes ingresos en el futuro? ¿No tienes nada ahorrado? Pues eso



El problema amiga burbufilia es que en Ejpaña no tenemos sustitutos para los 5 o 6 grandes que ponderan alrededor del 70%


----------



## burbufilia (20 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El problema amiga burbufilia es que en Ejpaña no tenemos sustitutos para los 5 o 6 grandes que ponderan alrededor del 70%



Hombre, pero si caen un 95% desde máximos, dejan de ser big cap por definición


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Hombre, pero si caen un 95% desde máximos, dejan de ser big cap por definición



¿ y que pasaria con los midcap ? 

edito , en el ibex hay unos 27-28 midcap realmente no le veo solucion al ibex de la forma que usted propone , pero francamente no creo que haga falta reemplazar a los pesos pesados , porque veremos el inicio de una tendencia alcista de largo plazo despues de este guanazo o del siguiente ienso:


----------



## burbufilia (20 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ y que pasaria con los midcap ?



Una cosa es ver suelos en 6500, que no es descabellado

Pero si de repente todas las empresas valen un 90%, estamos en la III WW. Estaba replicando a NegroFuturo, que confía en su curro de funcionario intocable (creo que el suyo anda de 40k€/año para arriba), pero ve _fijo-nen_ un Ibex en 1800 y una TEF con PER'11 inferior a 1. Todo un ejercicio de coherencia, hoyga.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Una cosa es ver suelos en 6500, que no es descabellado
> 
> Pero si de repente todas las empresas valen un 90%, estamos en la III WW. Estaba replicando a NegroFuturo, que confía en su curro de funcionario intocable (creo que el suyo anda de 40k€/año para arriba), pero ve _fijo-nen_ un Ibex en 1800 y una TEF con PER'11 inferior a 1. Todo un ejercicio de coherencia, hoyga.



solo le recuerdo que el ibex cayo desde los 16k a los 6,7k eso es alrededor de un 60% , pero los 1800 yo tampoco los veo por lo menos no como suelo de las caidas que nos esperan , para verlos necesitaremos lo menos 4 añazos mas como minimo , por decir algo , dejo esto ya porque considero que es casi imposible preveer algo asi en el largo plazo ienso:


----------



## burbufilia (20 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> solo le recuerdo que el ibex cayo desde los 16k a los 6,7k eso es alrededor de un 60% , pero los 1800 yo tampoco los veo por lo menos no como suelo de las caidas que nos esperan , para verlos necesitaremos lo menos 4 añazos mas como minimo , por decir algo , dejo esto ya porque considero que es casi imposible preveer algo asi en el largo plazo ienso:



A ver, un batacazo del 60% entre máximos y mínimos del índice es lo estandar cuando los máximos se sustentan en una burbuja. Estaban en el índice infamias como Metrovacesa, y no recuerdo si llegó a entrar Astroc-otroc o Colonial en el selectivo.

Con las punto com pasó tres cuartos de lo mismo (del 12k a 5,5k aprox.). Flipé con la fe ciega en TEF, que se fue a 30 pavos y ni siquiera daban dividendos. 

Las cotizaciones actuales, incluso las del Ibex 10 mil, están y estaban porque se recogen incertidumbres. Así que las pérdidas son más limitadas. Esto seguirá guaneando si se confirma que la cosa es peor de lo esperado, pero reconóceme que hay más recorrido de ostión cuando eres optimista y de repente te quiebra un Lehman, que cuando eres pesimista y te temes no lo peor, pero sí cosas mu malitas.


----------



## Claca (20 Ago 2011)

Se agradece la explicación, muertoviviente, pero sigo sin ver de donde sacas los tiempos, por ejemplo. Con tu permiso, completo la idea de un nuevo tramo a la baja en el corto plazo:







Es muy positivo que aún en los 8.000 la gente empiece a hablar de un IBEX cotizando en 6.000 puntos, 5.000 o niveles muy inferiores, porque en un suelo siempre parece que puede haber más caída, ahí está la gracia. Obviamente todavía no tenemos suelo y yo también apuesto a que queda guano, y duro, pero en cuanto vea que el precio haga un mínimo gesto de cambio de tendencia, me lo voy a creer, especialmente si mientras pasan un par de cosillas que más adelante comentaré.


----------



## burbufilia (20 Ago 2011)

Cierto, Claca. Cuando el SAN estaba a 4 yo no entraba porque me esperaba cualquier cosa, incluso la desaparición del banco. El pánico era evidente. 

Luego en este mismo foro, leí a gente lamentarse diciendo lo de siempre: q_uién la hubiera pillado a ese precio, el truco está en comprar barato_, etc, etc

En realidad no queda mucho dinero por salir si ya se han ido fonditos y si le preguntas a un particular de a pie sobre comprar en bolsa, te saca un crucifijo envuelto en cabezas de ajo hablándote en latín leído al revés.

PD: Escuchar al tío Díez en la SER diciendo que ha perdido esperanzas y que vamos a morir todos y que los gobiernos hagan algo en el último rebote, no tiene precio


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> A ver, un batacazo del 60% entre máximos y mínimos del índice es lo estandar cuando los máximos se sustentan en una burbuja. Estaban en el índice infamias como Metrovacesa, y no recuerdo si llegó a entrar Astroc-otroc o Colonial en el selectivo.
> 
> Con las punto com pasó tres cuartos de lo mismo (del 12k a 5,5k aprox.). Flipé con la fe ciega en TEF, que se fue a 30 pavos y ni siquiera daban dividendos.
> 
> Las cotizaciones actuales, incluso las del Ibex 10 mil, están y estaban porque se recogen incertidumbres. Así que las pérdidas son más limitadas. Esto seguirá guaneando si se confirma que la cosa es peor de lo esperado, pero reconóceme que hay más recorrido de ostión cuando eres optimista y de repente te quiebra un Lehman, que cuando eres pesimista y te temes no lo peor, pero sí cosas mu malitas.



¿ y si estamos siendo superoptimistas pensando que puede quebrar un Lehman y al final quiebran tres o cuatro ? 

Eso sin contar con el hundimiento de naciones enteras , pero eso es especular , yo lo que veo es el grafico de medio plazo para estas cosas y el grafico me dice cuando se rompio a la baja , que ahora tenemos certidumbre nos vamos al guano si o si tambien me dice que nos iremos a los 3600 +-500 puntos como muy optimista los 5000 puntos no mas arriba .

El grafico nos avisa y es muy facil ver como se van a ir al guano , sencillamente les van a llover ostias , va a aumentar el coste de su deuda como ya le paso a TEF a la cual le acaban de bajar el rating , van a ganar menos dinero vease el pmi de servicios de Ejpaña 46,5 recesion asegurada y por lo tanto menos consumo , mas impagos y demas , van a tener que recortar dividendos el que aun lo dude que se lo mire 8: 

y todo eso no a hecho mas que comenzar , cuando caigan los bancos gordos que tienen que caer no habra interbancario y se estrangulara la economia real y las grandes empresas van a sufrir lo mismo que en el parrafo anterior pero a lo bestia .

por ultimo , como siempre pasa en bolsa las acciones van a caer mas de lo que en realidad deberian por el panico y ahi estaremos para coger el reboton 8:


----------



## burbufilia (20 Ago 2011)

De momento, hipótesis. 

Cuando un Lehman se va al infierno, lo que el mercado hace es, *precisamente*, descontar la posibilidad de más "Lehman". Si en su día no se hubiera descontado esa posibilidad, tendrías un suceso negativo, un ruido blanco, dentro de la aleatoriedad que supone el corto plazo, al margen de la directriz de medio plazo. Como ejemplo, tienes los atentados del 11M de Madrid. 

En cuanto a la caída del dividendo, es obvio. Si los dividendos no fueran a bajar, hipoteco todo y a hacer de carry trade. 

El estrangulamiento del crédito no es una incertidumbre, es un hecho. 

En cuanto a la sobrerreacción del mercado, estoy de acuerdo. Siempre la hay, al alza o a la baja.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ago 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> PD: Escuchar al tío Díez en la SER diciendo que ha perdido esperanzas y que vamos a morir todos y que los gobiernos hagan algo en el último rebote, no tiene precio





Me quedo con ésto... :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## burbufilia (20 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Me quedo con ésto... :baba: :baba: :baba:



Hora 14, franja 14:30-15:00, 12 de agosto. Si lo encuentras, (yo no lo encontré), echamos unas risas.

Creo que es esa franja horaria, porque a partir de las 15h hacen deportes, si no me equivoco.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Se agradece la explicación, muertoviviente, pero sigo sin ver de donde sacas los tiempos, por ejemplo. Con tu permiso, completo la idea de un nuevo tramo a la baja en el corto plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo claca por favor diganos lo que sepa que aqui nos estamos jugando los dineros  

Pregunta usted de donde saco los tiempos , es muy sencillo , es su costumbre hay que respetarla y aprovecharla  fijese usted en los graficos desde la caida de los 16k el ibex tiene dos rallys bajistas separados por un lateral de 3 meses mas o menos cada uno de los rallys esta compuesto por 2 tramos bajistas y entremedias un descanso , compruebelo usted le recomiendo que en semanal .

Ademas recuerde cuando chocamos una y otra vez contra el 11000 y volviamos al ataque desde la alcista de corto plazo hicimos lo mismo un rally de 1800 puntazos pero en 2 tramos , ya le digo el ibex acostumbra hacerlo asi y de momento ya tenemos un primer tramo , tenemos el rebotito yo tambien le llamo descanso para aliviar la sobreventa y desde sobrecompra nos hemos girado a la baja , digame usted si no tenemos ya muchos indicios de que efectivamente esto es un rally bajista en dos tramos y ya hemos iniciado el segundo .

Los tiempos y demas es simplemente que ambos tramos son muy parecidos en tamaño y ademas en tiempo , ¿porque el 31 de agosto? porque si son dos tramos tendria que terminar ahi ( porque duran casi lo mismo normalmente el segundo un poco menos ) dia mas dia menos pero la verdad me da un poco igual , con aproximarme lo suficiente ya estoy contento ienso:

tambien sucedio


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

"es su costumbre hay que respetarla y aprovecharla " me referia al ibex 8:

algo que se me olvidaba , los indices serios  se puede decir que habian dejado de ser bajistas , tan solo les faltaba una ultima condicion y es la de hacer nuevos maximos , eso no quiere decir que continuen la tendencia bajista es probable que caigan mucho se frenen por ejemplo el sp500 en 940 por decir algo y luego reboten para alcanzar nuevos maximos .

Pero una cosa son los indices serios :XX: y otra el ibex , ya que el ibex no cumple ninguna condicion para tener esa ultima esperanza de hacer nuevos maximos despues del guaneo , lo que a hecho el ibex es un triangulo simetrico de libro y eso es figura de continuacion de tendencia , tendencia bajista en este caso .

No me gusta ser catastrofista sin mas solo difundo lo que me dicen los graficos y son caidas gordas para el ibex ienso:


----------



## Claca (20 Ago 2011)

Pero es que el AT falla, muertoviviente o, para decirlo distinto, evoluciona. Las figuras fallan en favor de otras, se ve todos los días, por lo que siempre hay que tener la mente abierta a nuevas posibilidades y los stops listos para no pasar a formar parte de la legión de enganchados.

Yo de momento estoy siguiendo esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-257.html#post4814841

Estos son para mí los objetivos bajistas más fiables en estos momentos, luego cuando el precio los alcance, ya veremos si quiere frenar y, si lo hace, si se ve un giro consistente.

Mientras el escenario se va desarrollando, intentaré evitar plantear futuribles, más ahora que el hilo está recibiendo un grado de atención especial, pues no me gustaría que estos eventuales espectadores se hicieran una idea errónea de cómo funciona la bolsa. Es un mundo en el que hay que ir tramo a tramo y trabajar cada día, donde anticipar cosas suele llevarte a la ruina. Los soportes están ahí, pero no es necesario señalarlos uno por uno 'a ver si este funciona' (como hice cuando empezó el guano), en su lugar esperaré a que funcionen antes de presentarlos al público. En el caso de esas cosillas que comentaba, actuaré igual, esperaré a que confirmen y luego las colgaré.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2011)

El AT al final no falla  los que fallan son los analistas pero eso da igual , veo que mi AT tiene mas papeletas para ser el correcto , pero no me cierro a otros escenarios , si veo algo raro rectificare .

Solo le digo que tenga en cuenta que el ibex es bajista , no lo olvide maximos y minimos decrecientes , no hara falta recordarle que cumple todos los requisitos para considerarlo como bajista , si se para en 7250 para rebotar sera solo eso luego continuara hasta hacer nuevos minimos ademas tengo el 7250 como probable para dar por finalizado este rally bajista como ve no me aferro a una sola hipotesis un saludo amigo Claca :Baile:


----------



## rosonero (21 Ago 2011)

Entre muertoviviente y negrofuturo estoy por renovar mi depósito a un año al 3,5% :vomito: y olvidarme de estar en liquidez para poderme meter cuando el guano haya tocado fondo. Eso, o me compro un cochazo y me hago una vuelta al mundo y me autobaneo del hilo y de la bolsa 

Siempre nos quedará Claca


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes, hoy he leido esto en el hilo ir-, me ha parecido muy interesante:

Suelos bajistas (y II): la necesidad de cobertura - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## burbufilia (21 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes, hoy he leido esto en el hilo ir-, me ha parecido muy interesante:
> 
> Suelos bajistas (y II): la necesidad de cobertura - ElConfidencial.com



OMG, según eso, Tonuel tendrá razón ::


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes, hoy he leido esto en el hilo ir-, me ha parecido muy interesante:
> 
> Suelos bajistas (y II): la necesidad de cobertura - ElConfidencial.com



Muy interesante el link y los comentarios incluidos en el ¿alguien se ha dado cuenta de que están hablando de lo mismo que llevo ya tres fines de semana anunciando?

Al menos en los gráficos se ve bastante claro, ahora toca subidón durante un año y luego otra ración de guano que nos llevará más abajo.

edito: esto no quiere decir que al principio de esta semana no vayamos a ver un 'guanizado' de padre y muy señor mio


----------



## aksarben (21 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Al menos en los gráficos se ve bastante claro, ahora toca subidón durante un año y luego otra ración de guano que nos llevará más abajo.



Debo estar mirando el gráfico del artículo al revés, por eso de tener el cerebro de finde, así que excúseme, pero diría que el gráfico marca caída más o menos contínua hasta mediados de 2012, hacia el tercer suelo de 6700 que indica uno de los comentairos... a lo mejor es que estoy mirando mal el "You are more or less here" ese...

Otra cosa es que sepa yo leer el futuro en las entrañas de un banquero de la FED, a eso sólo llegan Pepón y muertoviviente, por ahora ::


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Ago 2011)

si trincan al gadafi me da q el guano se pospondra unas horas............. pero es inevitable


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Debo estar mirando el gráfico del artículo al revés, por eso de tener el cerebro de finde, así que excúseme, pero diría que el gráfico marca caída más o menos contínua hasta mediados de 2012, hacia el tercer suelo de 6700 que indica uno de los comentairos... a lo mejor es que estoy mirando mal el "You are more or less here" ese...
> 
> Otra cosa es que sepa yo leer el futuro en las entrañas de un banquero de la FED, a eso sólo llegan Pepón y muertoviviente, por ahora ::



Es cierto que el gráfico no está igualado, en mi opinión ahora mismo estamos ligeramente antes de donde aparece el número 4 y la línea azul, pero creo que tras un años de subidas volveremos al guano (esta previsión puede fallar estrepitosamente).

Creo que el fin de semana pasado alguien puso un gráfico donde se correlacionaba una fuerte bajada del dólar con una bajada en bolsa, ese escenario no es posible porque cualquier bajada del dólar implica inflación y las bolsas recogen este efecto subiendo, es decir, el valor objetivo de una empresa no cambia si baja el dólar, por lo tanto las acciones de las empresas suben.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaremos atentos. La clave va a estar en si se hace doble suelo en los mínimos de hace poco más de una semana.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Estaremos atentos. La clave va a estar en si se hace doble suelo en los mínimos de hace poco más de una semana.



En mi modesta opinión haremos un mínimo más abajo y luego ya vendrá el impulso al alza. De hecho hay ciertas noticias que se producen siempre antes de estos mínimos, como por ejemplo el hecho de que los insiders estén comprando.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2011)

Por los 7600 anda una directriz que podría marcar un inicio de rebote. Por otra parte, creo que los insiders ya están comprando aunque se han equivocado muchas veces.

Parece que mañana se abre con un buen gap a la baja (ver cierre del viernes y que la Merkel ha abierto hoy la boca para maldecir los eurobonos).

La imagen de la Merkel anunciando los eurobonos (no tengo duda que los mercados la van a hacer claudicar cuando estén a punto de zamparse a España e Italia y acosando con fuerza a Francia) va a ser impagable.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión haremos un mínimo más abajo y luego ya vendrá el impulso al alza. De hecho hay ciertas noticias que se producen siempre antes de estos mínimos, como por ejemplo el hecho de que los insiders estén comprando.



acabo de ver el analisis técnico de kostaroff

[YOUTUBE]Canal de KostarofTv - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

y dice que como pierda unpoco mas (el no lo cree) se puede ir más abajo :´´´(


----------



## univac (21 Ago 2011)

Entonces, estando "pillado", es mejor salirse ahora con perdidas y reentrar en ese 6700~ visto que los 9.5-10k tardaran en volver a verse, no?
Aun a riesgo de perderse el meeting de accionistas del SAN


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ago 2011)

Bajo mi humilde parecer hay tres opciones(perdonen ser tan atrevido)


1) Estar en liquidez, y esperar a que toque los 6700 o esperad a que rompa una rsistencia fuerte 9000 (esta resistencia no la se)

2) Si usted cree que todavia se puede ir mas para abajo, compre cortos (que ahora no se puede

3) Si usted cree que este es un soporte fuerte entre con un tercio o la mitad y mira si sube o baja


¿a proposito? que fue de kuri, sigue con su blog???


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Ago 2011)

univac dijo:


> Entonces, estando "pillado", es mejor salirse ahora con perdidas y reentrar en ese 6700~ visto que los 9.5-10k tardaran en volver a verse, no?
> Aun a riesgo de perderse el meeting de accionistas del SAN



Una de las cosas que he leído siempre por aquí de la gente que sabe es:"deja correr las ganancias y corta las perdidas"
Creo que el novato, precisamente pensara lo contrario, en cuanto gane algo venderá y cuando pierde "esperara a ver si sube". 
Por eso la primera frase me parece de obligado cumplimiento para este mundo. Yo el día que me atreva a comprar algo, me la grabare a fuego


----------



## Pindik87 (21 Ago 2011)

Bueno pues Gaddafi ya se ha rendido, no sé si va a tener mucho impacto esta notícia en las bolsas europeas ienso: no mucho supongo, aunque mañana tampoco se hacen públicos datos macro relevantes. Yo creo que habrá tranquilidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Bueno pues Gaddafi ya se ha rendido, no sé si va a tener mucho impacto esta notícia en las bolsas europeas ienso: no mucho supongo, aunque mañana tampoco se hacen públicos datos macro relevantes. *Yo creo que habrá tranquilidad*.



Yo opino lo mismo, bajaremos _tranquilamente _unos 200-300 puntos ::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Ago 2011)

cuando abren las asiaticas???? :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (22 Ago 2011)

perdiendo 100 puntitos... a ver la primera media hora de mañana... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (22 Ago 2011)

Tranquilos ya estan desde primerisima hora del lunes soltando bulos sobre los eurobonos y tal... ya veremos si no se sacan algo de la chistera esta semana para contentar al personal y comprar un poco mas de mierda.


----------



## burbufilia (22 Ago 2011)

El día decisivo sería el viernes. 

El último día de baneo de cortos y....esto:

El viernes, en *Estados Unidos,*
conoceremos la referencia de la semana
por excelencia con la primera revisión del
*PIB 2T11* que podría mostrar un
crecimiento trimestral del +1,1% (vs +1,3%
dato inicial). Además, conoceremos los
componentes, prestando especial atención
a los indicadores sobre el consumo
doméstico: consumo personal y deflactor
del consumo privado. Asimismo, *Bernanke*
dará un discurso en la conferencia
económica anual de Kansas City donde será
importante ver si mantiene su discurso
anterior en cuanto a la evolución
económica y de precios y *si da alguna señal*
sobre una mayor probabilidad de aplicar un
*QE3*. Otra referencia será el *dato final de la
confianza de la Universidad de Michigan de
agosto* podría mostrar una mejora hasta 57
vs cifra preliminar de 54,9.​
(De Renta 4)


----------



## burbufilia (22 Ago 2011)

Añado un comentario de R4 bastante neutral, que se suele agradecer:

Esta corrección de los mercados
parece estar descontando una vuelta a la
recesión prácticamente inminente (¿inicio
en 3T11?) y una caída del BPA similar a la
que hubo en 2008 (-47% i.a en el S&P). En
este sentido hay que destacar, que en caso
de recesión la caída de los beneficios no
debería ser tan pronunciada como en 2008,
dado que las compañías han llevado ajustes
que les deberían permitir minimizar el
impacto de una caída de la actividad.
No obstante, continuamos sin ver
catalizadores a corto plazo que nos hagan
pensar en un cambio de tendencia,
teniendo en cuenta que la semana entrante
se publicarán numerosas referencias
macroeconómicas (con una elevada
probabilidad de mostrar un tono negativo)
que seguirán presionando a los mercados y
determinará su rumbo. Insistimos en qué
para que se moderen las caídas en bolsa y
vuelva la confianza en los mercados, es
preciso que:

1) Se avance en el proceso legislativo
en Europa, que permita dar
visibilidad a un programa EFSF más
flexible y de actuación inmediata.
Esto a su vez dejaría el camino libre al
BCE para dejar de intervenir en el
mercado de deuda, y ser sustituido
por el EFSF. Siendo importante una
moderación/estabilización del riesgo
soberano.

2) Se apruebe en Estados Unidos un
QE3 o medidas que consigan
reactivar el ritmo de recuperación
económica, que puedan disipar el
miedo a un nuevo periodo de
recesión. En este caso, Obama ya ha
anunciado que prepara para
septiembre un plan para reactivar el
crecimiento y que sea compatible
con el ajuste fiscal.

Por tanto, mantenemos la idea de
que la volatilidad se mantendrá en niveles
altos y el mercado continuará muy sensible
a cualquier flujo de noticias. A corto plazo,
la sobreventa es extrema, por lo que en
caso de darse un rebote técnico
aprovecharíamos para deshacer posiciones,
a pesar de que vemos valor en bolsa, tras
las fuertes caídas, con muchas compañías
cotizando a múltiplos atractivos y que
cuentan con sólidos fundamentales.

Lo suyo es hacer cortos especulativos cuando levanten el baneo y no tocar la cartera. Esa es mi opinión


----------



## rafaxl (22 Ago 2011)

PArece que las caidas se han reducido a estas horas significativamente. El nikkei esta verde, a ver que pasa dentro de unas horas, parece que esta todo tranquilo, el oro en supermaximos y el crudo queriendo verde.


----------



## Hipotecón (22 Ago 2011)

Conato de panico en Corea. El KOSPI se hunde un 2% en 5 minutos


----------



## Hipotecón (22 Ago 2011)

KOSPI cae el 3%, pierde soporte de 1.700


----------



## Hipotecón (22 Ago 2011)

El KOSPI sale dek momento panico


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Ago 2011)

pinta negro hoy


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> pinta negro hoy



pinta rojo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

VERDE que te quiero VERDE...


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

esta subida es altamente especulativa, deberian prohibir los largos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Imaginese sr.Popoapipo, que se ha puesto usted largo esta mañana bien temprano, y subimos esta semana timidamente, y el viernes el señor Ben Bernanke dice que su toner VERDE esta listo, y subimos juanluisticamente. Se lo imagina?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

En el daxie, como ya sabemos de los alemanes, no son imaginativos, y siguen cabezonamente pensando en el dibujo del señor Muertoviviente.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias por la mañana. IBEX en modo rana peponcica, por lo que veo.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Imaginese sr.Popoapipo, que se ha puesto usted largo esta mañana bien temprano, y subimos esta semana timidamente, y el viernes el señor Ben Bernanke dice que su toner VERDE esta listo, y subimos juanluisticamente. Se lo imagina?



no, no me imagino nada, pq cada vez q me imagino un escenario en bolsa acabo asi -> ::::::

creo q esto de hoy es un homenaje por lo de libia, sin mas, ganas de putear a los q van cortos (vix y oro estan subiendo tambien), respecto a lo de bernake..... pues no se.........sigo pensando q darle a las impresoras es dar una patada hacia delante los problemas, solo eso, no se arregla nada solo se demora ......... pero si ellos son felices asi pues nada, a ponernos largos en una realidad falseada

de todas maneras hoy es un dia importante pq dependiendo del cierre de hoy y como sea el arranque mañana se vera si lo de hoy es espejismo o quieren sujetarlo, es decir, si dan la razon a muertoviviente o a rbotic :XX:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En el daxie, como ya sabemos de los alemanes, no son imaginativos, y siguen cabezonamente pensando en el dibujo del señor Muertoviviente.




En el Daxie, así como el que no quiere la cosa, se están intercambiando hostias bastante grandes. No se nota mucho en el precio, que "parece" que se mueve poco, pero el papel está volando de un lado a otro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Nadie concibe un IBEX a 1800 puntos con los bancos cotizando a Nominal y TEF a 1 euro o menos?
> 
> 
> ....pues vamos camino de ello.



Buenos días...

Yo no. Mi escenario es la Onda cuarta anterior, 5200-5400 puntos. Por cierto, la Onda C suele ser el 61,8% de la Onda A, aunque puede ser el 100% no es lo más común...

Saludos...


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En el Daxie, así como el que no quiere la cosa, se están intercambiando hostias bastante grandes. No se nota mucho en el precio, que "parece" que se mueve poco, pero el papel está volando de un lado a otro.



el dax la semana pasada tuvo momentos q parecia un indice de broma (lo de los 5000 contratos q al dia siguiente alguien se comio, la primera hora del viernes, etc)

pero aun asi ese indice es mas serio-estable-predecible q este indice histerico q tenemos llamado ibex


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ago 2011)

Coño, pues la línea de los 5000 es lo que comenta este pavo:

BolsayOtrasCosas: VideoAnalisis Ibex 35

Esto da muxo miedo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Estaran ustedes contentos, solo se permiten largos y esto sube y sube, que majos son, nos regalan dinero, yujuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Señor Pollastre si tiene usted niveles por debajo de 5400 digamelo, porfaplis.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Coño, pues la línea de los 5000 es lo que comenta este pavo:
> 
> BolsayOtrasCosas: VideoAnalisis Ibex 35
> 
> Esto da muxo miedo.



es normal q lo comente..... ES EL MISMO VIDEO !!!!! :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el dax la semana pasada tuvo momentos q parecia un indice de broma (lo de los 5000 contratos q al dia siguiente alguien se comio, la primera hora del viernes, etc)
> 
> pero aun asi ese indice es mas serio-estable-predecible q este indice histerico q tenemos llamado ibex




Es imposible asegurarlo, pero yo creo que el "patinazo" de los 5200 contratos se debió a que esta gente (todos los sabemos) tiene acceso a filtraciones _insider _de los datos macro.

Supongo (es una hipótesis) que dos o tres horas antes de que salieran los macro del Viernes, este caballero tuvo el soplo de que el asunto iba a salir peor de lo esperado. 

Es en esos momentos _felices_ de la vida (cuando eres súbitamente consciente de que tienes menos de dos horas para distribuir 5000 contratos en el Dax ) cuando los traders muestran su mejor sonrisa y aún mejores modales, sin gritos, sin prisas, todos en fila de a uno y poco a poco, gracias 

En el VTS se vió chico espectáculo: el leoncio hizo una primera andanada "tranquila", unos 1000 contratos. De repente debieron pensar "coño, que no llegamos. Que la liamos." y pulsaron el botón Kuji-SELL, cuyos efectos son bien conocidos: se abren las esclusas y se suelta todo de golpe, a precios MKT.

No obstante, tiene su mérito: este amigo leoncio consiguió algo excepcional, que es bloquear la cotización del DAX durante medio minuto. Lo que es más, si acudes a la página oficinal de Eurex y consultas los ticks de esa jornada, hay unos 20 segundos de ticks que... faltan. No están. Borrados. Vamos, que conforme entró esa orden bloque, yo creo que los sistemas del DAX reaccionaron "ajustando de puertas adentro" la cotización, digiriendo la orden, y luego reanudaron donde ellos vieron oportuno. Un comportamiento de churribex en un índice serio como el Dax.

Vivimos tiempos extraños, qué duda cabe.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

JAJAJAJAJA no queda un indice serio ya.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es normal q lo comente..... ES EL MISMO VIDEO !!!!! :XX::XX:



el mismo video que cual?

Mi no entender:


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es imposible asegurarlo, pero yo creo que el "patinazo" de los 5200 contratos se debió a que esta gente (todos los sabemos) tiene acceso a filtraciones _insider _de los datos macro.
> 
> Supongo (es una hipótesis) que dos o tres horas antes de que salieran los macro del Viernes, este caballero tuvo el soplo de que el asunto iba a salir peor de lo esperado.
> 
> ...



mejor diga usted q vivimos momentos historicos, la sensacion de estar perdidos es la misma, pero por lo menos uno se siente mas importante

si si, q un indice como el DAX pase eso de un stand-by o q en cuestion de segundos se desplome un 2% es algo .......... impensable..... casi como pensar ver al SAN a 4 otra vez....... oh wait!!!:ouch:

en su grafico no le aparece al final una jaula atrapagacelas hoy? me creo poco poco esta subida


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> el mismo video que cual?
> 
> Mi no entender:



mira el primer mensaje de la pagina 137


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> mejor diga usted q vivimos momentos historicos, la sensacion de estar perdidos es la misma, pero por lo menos uno se siente mas importante
> 
> si si, q un indice como el DAX pase eso de un stand-by o q en cuestion de segundos se desplome un 2% es algo .......... impensable..... casi como pensar ver al SAN a 4 otra vez....... oh wait!!!:ouch:
> 
> en su grafico no le aparece al final una jaula atrapagacelas hoy? me creo poco poco esta subida




Oh, vamos.... un espíritu libre como Ud. , seguro que no se deja atrapar en ninguna_ jaula atrapagacelas _ :cook:


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos.... un espíritu libre como Ud. , seguro que no se deja atrapar en ninguna_ jaula atrapagacelas _ :cook:



anda q no he dejado yo pelo en jaulas atrapagacelas :cook:



pero como usted tiene a la niña q le dice.......papa, no entres alli, leones malos inside


----------



## univac (22 Ago 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Coño, pues la línea de los 5000 es lo que comenta este pavo:
> 
> BolsayOtrasCosas: VideoAnalisis Ibex 35
> 
> Esto da muxo miedo.



Bueno, el señor apuesta por otra tendencia, solo ve esos niveles si se rompe el suelo del canal bajista que marca. Muy bueno el video, los foreros podrian marcarse videos asi en lugar de imagenes


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

buenos dias amigos , ya veo que podemos cargar cortos desde un poco mas arriba .

si no e posteado es porque esaba durmiendo la mona , llevo una resaca tremenda :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> mejor diga usted q vivimos momentos historicos, la sensacion de estar perdidos es la misma, pero por lo menos uno se siente mas importante




Bueno, ahí tengo que estar de acuerdo con Ud., la verdad sea dicha...

La sensación es de cierta "pérdida" o desorientación, ciertamente; las proyecciones y otro tipo de cálculos básicamente siguen funcionando y respetándose, pero hay tanto, tanto miedo, que todo el mundo sale corriendo a la primera señal extraña, lo cual hace que los márgenes de seguridad sean mucho más amplios que antes... y claro, en un entorno como el que tenemos, uno ya no sabe si está siendo generoso con el filtro, o está entrando en más pérdidas de las que debe.

Me consta que otros _algo traders _ con los que mantengo contacto están exactamente igual... la sensación es "comunitaria", por así decirlo.

Para "nosotros" (algos / quants) la situación idea es que los índices cayeran ya a donde tengan que caer, más arriba, más abajo, o más al medio, pero que caigan ya. Tenga en cuenta que a nosotros no podría importarnos menos un DAX a 7000, a 6500 o a 3000, eso nos es indiferente. 

Pero la altísima (casi de broma) volatibilidad que se vive estos días mientras el mercado termina de ajustarse definitivamente, eso sí que nos hace algo más de daño y reduce nuestros beneficios (o al menos nos provoca más riesgos al conseguirlos).


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, ahí tengo que estar de acuerdo con Ud., la verdad sea dicha...
> 
> La sensación es de cierta "pérdida" o desorientación, ciertamente; las proyecciones y otro tipo de cálculos básicamente siguen funcionando y respetándose, pero hay tanto, tanto miedo, que todo el mundo sale corriendo a la primera señal extraña, lo cual hace que los márgenes de seguridad sean mucho más amplios que antes... y claro, en un entorno como el que tenemos, uno ya no sabe si está siendo generoso con el filtro, o está entrando en más pérdidas de las que debe.
> 
> ...



pero es logico q pase asi......... si pasamos años de calma pq no podemos pasar meses locos????

es mas normal pasar 6 años todo el rato subiendo como desde finales de la crisis .com hasta q peto la burbuja inmobiliaria????? es igual de "historico" pero nos importaba menos pq todo era mas predecible

ahora es momento de reconfigurar los parametros o estar al margen, es otro escenario, q no sera eterno, pero es el q tenemos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Se siente señor Pollastre si fuera usted una gacela loca con suerte, se lo estaria pasando pipa en estos momentos.

Señor Muertoviviente su guano se demora, exigo responsabilidades.


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero es logico q pase asi......... si pasamos años de calma pq no podemos pasar meses locos????
> 
> es mas normal pasar 6 años todo el rato subiendo como desde finales de la crisis .com hasta q peto la burbuja inmobiliaria????? es igual de "historico" pero nos importaba menos pq todo era mas predecible
> 
> ahora es momento de reconfigurar los parametros o estar al margen, es otro escenario, q no sera eterno, pero es el q tenemos



Sí, verá, si no me quejo... como decía un antiguo socio mío, "_what it is, is what it is_", esto es lo que hay, y lo coges o te quitas de enmedio.

De hecho yo sigo operando todos los días (o casi todos, alguno no entro por pura precaución racional), pero tendrá que reconocerme que es complicado que este escenario beneficie a algún estilo de trading. Si los _algos _tenemos ya ciertas dificultades, no veo como los ATs o un trader más tradicional podría obtener beneficio de una situación en la cual puedes perder 30.000€ en 10 segundos de DAX, por poner un ejemplo ficticio.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se siente señor Pollastre si fuera usted una gacela loca con suerte, se lo estaria pasando pipa en estos momentos.
> 
> Señor Muertoviviente su guano se demora, exigo responsabilidades.



no sea impaciente señor chinito y agradezca que tiene la oportunidad de cargar cortos desde un poco mas arriba o mas baratos 

que mamao que estoy , ya me estaba imaginando el finde que lo de libia lo tendrian listo para hoy , el ibex como siempre apuntandose a la fiesta 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Le doy a usted 48 horas, si no veo resultados me pongo largo en Sacyr, :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le doy a usted 48 horas, si no veo resultados me pongo largo en Sacyr, :XX:



Buenos días, me ha arrancado usted una carcajada considerable.

A esto solo se puede contestar con un:
"No hay huevos"


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenos días, me ha arrancado usted una carcajada considerable.
> 
> A esto solo se puede contestar con un:
> "No hay huevos"




Decorado a su vez con una foto de mandril culero. El Sr. MarketMaker era especialista en localizarlas y postearlas. Era ciertamente habilidoso en encontrar fotos inéditas de mandriles.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> uno ya no sabe si está siendo generoso con el filtro, o está entrando en más pérdidas de las que debe.



.
ME gusta esta frase porque, según vas aprendiendo un poquito de esto, te das cuenta de que describe el problema clave para conseguir una operativa decente.

Siempre se habla mucho de que hay que poner stops, y estoy de acuerdo. Pero si eso no está englobado en una estrategia que te dé un porcentaje de aciertos/fallos y un r/r r decentes NO sirve para nada. Sólo para ir perdiendo el dinero poco a poco.

Y encontrar ese equilibrio en cada situación para lograr beneficios consistentes es lo que, creo, te da tu medida como trader.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

:Aplauso: chinito tiene usted los webos muy pequeños ::

tenemos rebotito gracias a Gadafi , pero no hay porque preocuparse los indicadores se han girado a la baja asi que solo hay que esperar y olvidarse de los rebotitos


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ME gusta esta frase porque, según vas aprendiendo un poquito de esto, te das cuenta de que describe el problema clave para conseguir una operativa decente.
> 
> Siempre se habla mucho de que hay que poner stops, y estoy de acuerdo. Pero si eso no está englobado en una estrategia que te dé un porcentaje de aciertos/fallos y un r/r r decentes NO sirve para nada. Sólo para ir perdiendo el dinero poco a poco.
> ...



buenos dias amigo neutron , creo que la estrategia es sencilla espere sentado en liquidez , mantengase al acecho hasta que aparezca una buena oportunidad si usted tiene disciplina esta estrategia no le fallara ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :Aplauso: chinito tiene usted los webos muy pequeños ::
> 
> tenemos rebotito gracias a Gadafi , pero no hay porque preocuparse los indicadores se han girado a la baja asi que solo hay que esperar y olvidarse de los rebotitos



aun no es momento de entrar corto :: he oido al negro de zuloman al otro lado de la puerta de mi casa


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias amigo neutron , creo que la estrategia es sencilla espere sentado en liquidez , mantengase al acecho hasta que aparezca una buena oportunidad si usted tiene disciplina esta estrategia no le fallara ienso:



.
PARA el m/p estoy con Vd. Pero para el gusanillo del intradía siempre hay un poco de suelto.

Esta mañana era una pena dejar pasar la subidita. Dieron una buena oportunidad.


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pero si eso no está englobado en una estrategia que te dé un porcentaje de aciertos/fallos y un r/r r decentes NO sirve para nada.




Tiene mucha razón en eso. El "problema" de las 3 R's es muy complejo, mucho más de lo que pueda parecer "desde fuera".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Ago 2011)

No creo que dure mucho la fiesta en los bancos....pero aqui tienen medida tipica hispanistani que justificaria una subida en bolsa de los bancos....si no fuera por que no les va a servir de mucho 

LA BAJADA DEL IVA SOLO FAVORECE A LA BANCA

Otro regalito con ese dinero publico que no es de nadie para los bankitos, pobrecitos ellos hoygan ::

Panico me dan ustedes y sus comentarios asi que no enlazo el correspondiente hilo en el foro , que " aluego" me abrasan con sus comentarios


----------



## Mulder (22 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> Panico me dan ustedes y sus comentarios asi que no enlazo el correspondiente hilo en el foro , que " aluego" me abrasan con sus comentarios



No se preocupe, ud. sabe que solo nos metemos con esa parte de su cuerpo que está en su centro geométrico ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Ago 2011)

Bueno, ¿entonces hoy toca que caiga Trípoli y que los americanos abran en verde para el último rebote, o como va la cosa?


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

Oh, vamos, no se lo tenga en cuenta a los "chicos"... total, sólo por el pequeño, insignificante detalle, de que Ud. se dedica al sector inmobiliario y ha venido a postear al foro anti-inmobiliario por excelencia... vamos, es que estos jóvenes de hoy en día apenas tienen paciencia por nada xDD





zuloman dijo:


> No creo que dure mucho la fiesta en los bancos....pero aqui tienen medida tipica hispanistani que justificaria una subida en bolsa de los bancos....si no fuera por que no les va a servir de mucho
> 
> LA BAJADA DEL IVA SOLO FAVORECE A LA BANCA
> 
> ...


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Ago 2011)

Primera parada los 10.000 del ibex... luego no digan que no se les avisó... :no:



Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Ago 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> LA BAJADA DEL IVA SOLO FAVORECE A LA BANCA




Hay que ayudar a la banca... no a los propietariohs inversorehs... :no:



Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## rosonero (22 Ago 2011)

Para contrarstar el peponismo Gadafil aquí está Moody's. 

*Capital Bolsa
*
_SE INCREMENTA EL RIESGO DE INCUMPLIMIENTO EN GRECIA

Por los acuerdos bilaterales sobre colaterales según Moody's
Lunes, 22 de Agosto del 2011 - 11:38:50


La agencia de calificación Moody's afirma que los acuerdos bilaterales sobre colaterales sería negativo para el crédito de Grecia y otros países rescatados.



La búsqueda de estos acuerdos podría retrasar el siguiente tramo de ayuda a Grecia, y pricipitar al país al default. _


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos, no se lo tenga en cuenta a los "chicos"... total, sólo por el pequeño, insignificante detalle, de que Ud. se dedica al sector inmobiliario y ha venido a postear al foro anti-inmobiliario por excelencia... vamos, es que estos jóvenes de hoy en día apenas tienen paciencia por nada xDD



Hombre Pollastre no sea usted tan cruel :no: ..piense que yo soy al mercado inmobiliario lo que un cura de un barrio obrero es al papa  , vamos que no he destacado precisamente por defender a la profesion....mas que nada por que desde la desregularizacion del sector y la entrada de "analfabestias" poco defensa tiene la verdad :X:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre Pollastre no sea usted tan cruel :no: ..piense que yo soy al mercado inmobiliario lo que un cura de un barrio obrero es al papa  , vamos que no he destacado precisamente por defender a la profesion....mas que nada por que desde la desregularizacion del sector y la entrada de "analfabestias" poco defensa tiene la verdad :X:



Ya sabe que los "chicos" tienen ciertas "dificultades" en diferenciar al obispo rechoncho del espigado cura de barrio... ambos representan al mismo sector, y cargan por igual contra ellos.

Sólo aquí, en HVEI35, se encuentra Ud. "relativamente" a salvo  y aún así nos invaden las hordas de nuevos Gazelle, así que cada vez le quedan a Ud. menos pisos francos (valga el juego de palabras) donde sentirse seguro ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Señor Zuloman, tenga usted la referencia de contestarme.

Quiero ponerme largo en Sacyr y/o Metrovacesa, cual piensa usted que llevara al ibex de la mano hasta los 15miles?


----------



## tonuel (22 Ago 2011)

Ambas... 8:



Por cierto...

no se metan con Zulow Jones... :no: o recibirán una visita inesperada de Nelson...







Saludos


----------



## Desencantado (22 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> La agencia de calificación Moody's afirma que los acuerdos bilaterales sobre colaterales sería negativo para el crédito de Grecia y otros países rescatados.



Resumen de la noticia:

"*Debido a los acuerdos bilaterales sobre colaterales, Grecia pagará su deuda en cortycoles.*".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Zuloman, tenga usted la referencia de contestarme.
> 
> Quiero ponerme largo en Sacyr y/o Metrovacesa, cual piensa usted que llevara al ibex de la mano hasta los 15miles?



tomese las pastillitas  y si de verdad quiere usted ganar dinero en bolsa con inmobiliarias espera a las urbas a 1 centimo y gire la ruleta 







sr pollastre, el unico piso "franco" que conozco es en el que vivo, 180 m2 al lado del Bernabeu con el yugo y las flechas , eso si eran pisos de vpo y no los de animosa en Alcorcon :XX::XX:

Y no se preocupe por mi seguridad en el foro que tengo hilos con record de thanks en el principal, mas de 150 thanks hoyga :no:

ni su niña dando niveles me supera ::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Ago 2011)

san y telf parados y eso que están intercambiando papeles


alguien sabe algo???


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2011)

Pues entonces a ver qué día nos vuelve a honrar, no ya con su presencia, sino con su operativa 

Pensaba que su TT era difícilmente superable en desastre, pero últimamente se está viendo cada operativa en el foro, que me hace echar de menos la suya como científica y ponderada, fíjese :XX:



zuloman dijo:


> tomese las pastillitas  y si de verdad quiere usted ganar dinero en bolsa con inmobiliarias espera a las urbas a 1 centimo y gire la ruleta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2011)

Ni he fenecido, ni he cogido eso que hacen ustedes... como se llama... vacaciones... es sólo que a mis "escasos" quehaceres habituales he añadido la pelea con el HTML, CSS, PHP y otros HDPs varios... que me traen loco, porque ya los tengo muy olvidados. Mientras tanto, mis operaciones de cobertura, me van a dar más alegrías que la operativa habitual (manda narices, pero oiga...). La semana pasada en el SP fué excelente, pero esta semana estoy MUY perdido. Veo, como todo el mundo, rebote y , veo, como todo el mundo, caída hasta los 700 (total, ya puestos...), la cosa es saber el orden. Así que, de momento, estoy en cash y a la espera. Y ya veremos si tenemos noticias de la FED a finales de la semana y si estas son buenas, malas, o regulares. Mientras tanto, los rumores pueden hacer estragos en ambas direcciones.

Pero sólo para el deleite de los burbujistas más genuínos les dejo el enlace a una web que he descubierto hace poco.

Por si ya no saben que hacer con el excedente de ladrillos

O por si quieren saber cuanto pisito han pagado hoy con el sudor de su frente

No conocía a etos chicos de mmmm.... pero merecen su sitio en burbuja.info. Aunque no me cabe la menor duda que serán de los más habituales e ilustres miembros del foro...

Saludos.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Ago 2011)

Quien lo diria, el ibex subiendo casi un 2% en dias de guano... este negrata de obama va muy rapido, bin laden, gadafi... ahora quien toca?

Haciendo maximos diarios. 8300 power.


----------



## mcd (22 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> san y telf parados y eso que están intercambiando papeles
> alguien sabe algo???



¿estan repartiendo entre fondos y planes de pensiones?, pa ver quien se come el marron


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Quien lo diria, el ibex subiendo casi un 2% en dias de guano... este negrata de obama va muy rapido, bin laden, gadafi... ahora quien toca?



cualquier dia se pasan con la racion de quimio de chavez...... o al de iran se le indigesta el cus cus.......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Que poca alegria veo por aqui, todos los que operen con futuros en el ibex, estamos ganando dinero, esto es jauja señores, animense. Solo me dejan ponerme largo y esto sube que te sube.

Ya he comprado Sacyres y OHLes, ahora voy a por Santanderes, populares y bbves, que se acaban, y que me dicen de gamesa señores, eso solo puede subir que ya ha bajado un 80%.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Ago 2011)

Y seguimos para arriba, quien da mas??? simple rebote gadafiano??


----------



## rosonero (22 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que poca alegria veo por aqui, todos los que operen con futuros en el ibex, estamos ganando dinero, esto es jauja señores, animense. Solo me dejan ponerme largo y esto sube que te sube.
> 
> Ya he comprado Sacyres y OHLes, ahora voy a por Santanderes, populares y bbves, que se acaban, y que me dicen de gamesa señores, eso solo puede subir que ya ha bajado un 80%.



A falta de cortos, buenos son largos 

Se me escapó el subidón de primera hora, como siempre un movimiento muy rápido para ser pillado por gacelas, pero cuando tuve de nuevo señal entré largo, eso sí, me he comido un lateral de horas y la mayor parte del tiempo en rojo pero al final resultó.
Ahora de miranda, a ver cómo llegan los usanos.


----------



## morgan (22 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Y seguimos para arriba, quien da mas??? simple rebote gadafiano??



Debe ser que Gadafi era el culpable de la crisis económica y de la recesión en Europa y EEUU .

Me choca el flojo papel en un día pepón como hoy de los bancos, con caídas los medianos y subidas bastante por debajo del ibex los grandes. Mala señal ienso:.

De hecho, visto lo mal que rulaban los bancos, hoy he hecho un intradía con TEF, algo que no pasaba desde hacía meses.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Y seguimos para arriba, quien da mas??? simple rebote gadafiano??



en breve sabremos, tb los usa tienen derecho a un subidon gadafiano real, no solo en futuros 

la cosa es saber si a ellos la resaca libia les dura poco o como a muertoviviente la suya 

edito: un cierre alrededor de 5600 en el dax seria muy alcista, pero nos queda mucho por ver aun (excepto q los usa hagan como ultimamente y se guarden lo bueno para cuando estamos cerrados)


----------



## Maestro Cantor (22 Ago 2011)

*Los valores del Ibex que los ejecutivos han comprado en el desplome*

*Consejeros y directivos de Abertis, Acciona, Caixabank, Ebro, Endesa, Indra, OHL, Red Eléctrica, Santander y Telefónica han invertido unos 41 millones de euros en acciones de sus compañías desde que comenzó la sangría en las Bolsas.*

Pablo M. Simón - Madrid - 22/08/2011 - 11:24
Está siendo un agosto de pesadilla para las Bolsas de todo el planeta. La caída del Ibex desde el cierre del 22 de julio hasta el pasado viernes se sitúa en el 19%. El hundimiento ha sido generalizado, no hay sectores que hayan logrado salvarse de la quema. Las compañías más castigadas han sido Arcelor Mittal, con un desplome del 40% en el periodo, OHL (-33,5%), IAG (-30,2%) y Gamesa (-28,5%).
Los insiders, entendidos como los miembros del consejo de administración de una empresa cotizada, no se han quedado parados durante el caos bursátil. Las compras netas (adquisiciones menos ventas) de acciones de las empresas que gestionan han alcanzado los 41 millones de euros desde el comienzo de la tormenta, según los registros de la CNMV. El plazo de los administradores para comunicar las operaciones es de siete días hábiles, de forma que puede que se desconozcan las efectuadas en la semana pasada.
Las compañías del Ibex en las que los consejeros y directivos han reforzado sus inversiones son OHL, Santander, Telefónica, Abertis, Caixabank, Acciona, Ebro Foods, Endesa, Indra y Red Eléctrica. En Banco Popular, la Sindicatura de Accionistas ha rebajado levemente su posición en el capital.

*OHL*
El grueso del dinero invertido corresponde a las compras efectuadas por Juan Miguel Villar-Mir en OHL a través de Inmobiliaria Espacio, la firma a través de la que controla el 60% del grupo constructor y de concesiones. El 5 de julio, la sociedad comunicó que había adquirido 2,1 millones de acciones, valoradas al cierre de dicha sesión en unos 39,9 millones de euros.
Curiosamente, unos días más tarde, cuando comenzaba un fugaz rebote del Ibex, Tomás García Madrid, miembro del consejo de administración de OHL y consejero delegado de Grupo Villar Mir, vendió 153.200 acciones de la compañía a 17,98 euros por título. Las desinversiones de García Madrid comenzaron en agosto del año pasado.

*Santander*
Ángel Jado Becerro de Bengoa, consejero independiente, compró el 5 de agosto 122.500 acciones del Santander a precios de entre 6,63 y 6,65 euros por título. Su inversión superó los 808.000 euros. Francisco Luzón López, vicepresidente ejecutivo de América Latina de Santander, adquirió entre el 3 y el 12 de agosto un total de 80.637 acciones a precios de entre 5,8 y 6,6 euros por título. Por último, Manuel Soto Serrano, consejero independiente, se hizo con 40.000 acciones el 2 de agosto.

*Telefónica*
La que fuera la máxima responsable de Merrill Lynch para España y actual consejera independiente de Telefónica desde enero de 2008, Eva Castillo, compró el pasado 3 de agosto 3.285 acciones de la operadora a 15,14 euros por título.
Abertis
El director general de Caixabank, Gonzalo Gortázar Rotaeche, que también forma parte del consejo de administración del grupo de concesiones, compró entre el 4 y el 5 de agosto un total de 17.830 títulos de Abertis a entre 11,26 y 11,48 euros por acción. La inversión total ascendió a unos 201.000 euros.

*Caixabank*
La consejera independiente de Caixabank, Isabel Estapé Tous, compró 22.312 acciones del banco de La Caixa a 3,93 euros por acción. En total, controla 275.000 acciones de la entidad, equivalentes al 0,007% del capital, valoradas en 918.000 euros, según el cierre del pasado viernes.
Acciona
Jaime Castellanos Borrego, expresidente de Recoletos y actual presidente de Willis Iberia y Lazard Asesores Financiero, es uno de los consejeros independientes del grupo de construcción y de servicios presidido por José Manuel Entrecanales. Ha aprovechado las caídas de Acciona en Bolsa para invertir 488.320 euros en la compra de 8.000 acciones.

*Ebro Foods*
José Ignacio Comenge *******-Real, uno de los consejeros independientes de Ebro Foods, compró 87.000 acciones del grupo de alimentación directamente y otros 100.000 a través de la sociedad Mendibea 2002. El precio de adquisición fue de entre 12,38 y 12,7 euros por acción, de manera que su inversión total ascendió a unos 2,3 millones de euros.
Endesa
El presidente de la utility controlada por Enel, Borja Prado Eulate, realizó una mínima inversión en Endesa el pasado 5 de agosto, cuando compró 103 acciones por menos de 2.000 euros.

*Indra*
Javier de Andrés, consejero delegado del grupo de tecnologías de la información, invirtió cerca de 200.000 euros, al comprar 17.250 acciones de Indra a 11,56 euros cada una. Llevó a cabo la operación el pasado 9 de agosto.

*Red Eléctrica*
Luis Atienza Serna, presidente de Red Eléctrica, se reforzó en la compañía con la adquisición de 3.000 títulos a 34 euros el pasado 10 de agosto. Unos días antes, el 4 de agosto, Manuel Alves Torres, consejero dominical a propuesta de la Sociedad Estatal de Participaciones Industriales (Sepi), adquirió 500 acciones a 36,6 euros.

*Banco Popular*
En la entidad presidida por Ángel Ron, el saldo de compraventas de la Sindicatura de Accionistas de la entidad es negativo entre el 25 de julio y el pasado 11 de agosto, fecha de la última operación comunicada. En términos netos, vendieron 87.267 acciones de la entidad a precios en el entorno de lo 3,5 euros por acción. Según los últimos registros de la CNMV, la Sindicatura controla el 12,94% del capital.

Los valores del Ibex que los ejecutivos han comprado en el desplome - CincoDías.com


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

soy una gacela experta en palmar pasta  pero yo no entraria (a los q estamos de miranda) hasta mas alla de las 4 de la tarde

creoooo q nos vienen un par de horitas volatiles y mas falsas q un euro de madera

(dicho esto se peponizara o llegara el guano violentamente)


----------



## rafaxl (22 Ago 2011)

Otro tiron mas, el dow por encima de los 11k y el dax acercandose a los 5600. Del ibex ni hablo. Me recuerda a la semana pasada todo esto.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Ago 2011)

Aqui esta la otra excusa: 



> CHICAGO ACTIVIDAD NACIONAL
> En julio -0,06 vs -0,38 de junio. La media de 3 meses se sitúa en -0,29 vs -0,54 de junio.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ago 2011)

Lo peor está por ver: los beneficios del Ibex caerán un 30% en este trimestre


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Ago 2011)

El DOW abre con 200 puntos al alza y pasa los 11000. (El IBEX roza los 8380)


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

estan haciendo la inversa del viernes creo

si el otro dia arrearon desde minimos, hoy arrearan desde maximos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2011)

Hasta que no pase 842x con fuerza no me creo nada. Más aún, opino que tocará esa zona y guaneará con fuerza para testear los 7700.

edito: Si no ocurre, me pasaré para oir las chanzas y burlas de rigor


----------



## Mulder (22 Ago 2011)

Lo único que estoy viendo hoy es que los leoncios no entran al trapo, algo en el Stoxx pero sin comparación con días normales, lo que si entran son muchas gacelas.

A mi me parece día de engañabobos y con más peligro que eduardo manostijeras de masajista.

edito: antes lo digo, antes pasa...::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

:S tengo miedo 

estos malditos roedoreh  nos la quieren jugar , buenisima oportunidad de cargar cortos amigos :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo único que estoy viendo hoy es que los leoncios no entran al trapo, algo en el Stoxx pero sin comparación con días normales, lo que si entran son muchas gacelas.
> 
> A mi me parece día de engañabobos y con más peligro que eduardo manostijeras de masajista.
> 
> edito: antes lo digo, antes pasa...::



Es usted un siyalodeciayoista de primera ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2011)

offtopic _irresitible_



Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

uno nunca sabe cuando van a ocurrir estos rebotitos ni hasta donde lo subiran , pero lo importante es estar con la tendencia


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2011)

Un buen asado necesita mucha carne .....


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2011)

Después de la apertura el SP corrige hasta 1135. Pienso que llegue hasta 1130. No creo que le quede mucho recorrido abajo. Torpedos en los tubos... calculando deriva...


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Después de la apertura el SP corrige hasta 1135. Pienso que llegue hasta 1130. No creo que le quede mucho recorrido abajo. Torpedos en los tubos... calculando deriva...



no me haga mucho caso, pero creo q hasta 1118 puede el SP bajar, asi q calme usted ese ansia larguista::

ayer vio U-571????? ajajajaj


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Señores leoncios del ibex, creo que les acabao de pillar su operativa, ustedes intentan dibujar el perfil de las etapas mas miticas del tour de francia.

Hoy parece qeu toca la del galibier.

Muy buena informacion señor Mulder, la gente comprando, bien bien, compren compren que se acaban.


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no me haga mucho caso, pero creo q hasta 1118 puede el SP bajar, asi q calme usted ese ansia larguista::
> 
> ayer vio U-571????? ajajajaj



Ejjque yo... no creo que cerremos el gap. 

...se me escapó el objetivo...


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2011)

Ooootra vez...

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KoElLaLcfOc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

esta claro que preparan caidas gordas , el oro se acerca a los 1900 verdes ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2011)

la ruptura de esos 8270 a la baja son de relativa importancia,no? 
Un poquito de guano para terminar la tarde y terminar como si nada hubiera pasado.


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta claro que preparan caidas gordas , el oro se acerca a los 1900 verdes ::












...están apretando las _Bowl_ingerBs.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Bankia, banco de valencia, y CAM cayendo a plomo, pero no era amunt valencia?


----------



## patilltoes (22 Ago 2011)

¿Ya se le ha acabado la pasta al cuidador/colocador/manipulador de Bankia?


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2011)

me da a mi q mañana muertoviviente va a postear mucho (si no cambia el panorama USA mientras estamos nosotros cerrados)

sr atman, era usted el q buscaba los cortos en un mercado alcista y los largos en un mercado bajista....... increible !!!!


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bankia, banco de valencia, y CAM cayendo a plomo, pero no era amunt valencia?



La culpa, señores, la tienen los malditos ejpeculadores que operan a corto porque quieren hundir el país y son todos unos... unos.. unos... oh, wait!!


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> me da a mi q mañana muertoviviente va a postear mucho (si no cambia el panorama USA mientras estamos nosotros cerrados)
> 
> sr atman, era usted el q buscaba los cortos en un mercado alcista y los largos en un mercado bajista....... increible !!!!



Pues sí, manda narices... menos mal que, al final, lo que cuenta es esto:







De lo contrario... muegto estaba ya...


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ago 2011)

El jueves lo único resaltable será publicación de las peticiones semanales de subsidios de desempleo en Estados Unidos. Pero el plato fuerte llegará el viernes: no sólo se publicará en el país el dato de PIB, sino que, está previsto que Ben Bernanke pronuncie un discurso, al que estarán muy atentos los inversores, después de que ayer defraudasen una oleada de datos económicos y se cerniesen de nuevo las dudas sobre una posible segunda recesión.


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Ago 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Mercado querer drogaina de la buena, llamar qe o eq dar igual, querer billetes verdes gratis.

Yo si hay otra ronda de impresora, me voy a Korea del Norte.

Se les ha roto el poton de buy en los USA, desde que han abierto estan empecinados en una sola direccion, que aburridos.


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Ago 2011)

Mañana


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)




----------



## atman (22 Ago 2011)

En fín... ya sabemos lo que es el NY Post.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2011)

Robando wifi en Madeira, consulto correo y procedo a saludar a mis amigos de la cola de la bolsadona.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Robando wifi en Madeira, consulto correo y procedo a saludar a mis amigos de la cola de la bolsadona.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Siento ser yo el que lo diga, pero ese post sin fotos no vale nada :no:


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2011)

Mañana tendremos desenlace (ojo al triángulo porque parece continuador de tendencia).

Aún así voto *GUANO*. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2011)

Creo que puede ir contanto con el señor Muertoviviente como guanero tambien para mañana :XX:

Si como dijo el señor Mulder, aqui estan entrando gacelas, como si no, vamos a pasarlo bien estos dias. Algun rumor sobre SocGen o Grecia estaria bien para añadirle salsa al asunto.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

hoy se a podido ganar dinero con largos , cuando desperte ya no merecia el riesgo coger el rebotito .

hoy nuevamente se ve que en los rebotes baja el volumen y estocastico nos dice que las manos fuertes siguen vendiendo


----------



## FranR (22 Ago 2011)

"Bernanke would announce further quantitative easing at his upcoming Jackson Hole speech. Finally the market looked ripe after four weeks of declines."


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2011)

FranR dijo:


> "Bernanke would announce further quantitative easing at his upcoming Jackson Hole speech. Finally the market looked ripe after four weeks of declines."



muy ripe muy ripe tampoco ha parecido hoy,no?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

Las acciones de Goldman Sachs se han desplomado en la parte final de la sesión, después de que Reuters haya publicado que el CEO del banco, Lloyd Blankfein, ha contratado a uno de los mejores abogados defensores de Estados Unidos, Reid Weingarten.

Entre los clientes de Weingarten, se encuentran clientes tan afamados como el CEO de WorldCom, Bernard Ebbers; o el antiguo director financiero de Enron, Richard Causey.

Las acciones de Goldman han cerrado con pérdidas del 4,9% y han marcado un nuevo mínimo de las últimas 52 semanas en $106,20. En el mercado after hours, siguen cayendo un 2,5%.

lo e sacado de bolsamania , los optimistas firmarian un nuevo LEHMAN pero creo yo que vamos a tener bastante mas que eso 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por encima de 8150, *el guano* está desactivado.



¿usted cree ? 8:


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Ago 2011)

Mi humilde opinión para lo que queda de semana es la siguiente:

Es probable que los indicadores macro que se publicarán dentro de los cuatro días siguientes sean peor de lo esperado, ello provocaría guano generalizado ya que haría, si cabe, aún más evidente que vamos de cabeza a una nueva recesión. Será la puntilla final para que Bernanke anuncie la ansiada QE3 el viernes. Después puede haber un buen rebote. Por lo tanto, las gacelas tenemos que estar muy atentos a como evoluciona la semana para entrar o seguir en liquidez.

Espero no tener que recibir un owned en el devenir de la semana.


----------



## atman (23 Ago 2011)

No entiendo por qué todo el mundo está tan convencido de que este viernes tendremos QE3... ¿queremos convertir el discurso de Jackson Hole en un nuevo día de la marmota? Yo creo que ahora hace falta una nueva purga y digo "ahora" porque si no, la cosa explotará en plenas elecciones y eso no puede pasar... Habrá alguna medida, eso seguro, pero decepcionará...

Yo me puse bastante corto en el rebote, y con esos casi 12 puntos de margen que me ha dado el cierre quiero aguantar a ver cómo de nervioso se pone el gallinero...

Por cierto, clavadita la proyección de los 1118. Chapeau! 
Espero que la haya aprovechado, que así se las ponían a Felipe II.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

Guanos dias amigos , veo el iTraxx Crossover quedo a las 18:30 en 695.5 / 700 
+36 (5.4%) ::

esto tiene muy buena pinta , por cierto quien es el encargado de abrir los hilos de ¿ habeis visto el guaneo del ibex 35? creo que ya toca crear la tercera parte ienso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias amigos , veo el iTraxx Crossover quedo a las 18:30 en 695.5 / 700
> +36 (5.4%) ::
> 
> esto tiene muy buena pinta , por cierto quien es el encargado de abrir los hilos de ¿ habeis visto el guaneo del ibex 35? creo que ya toca crear la tercera parte ienso:



Pues de momento hoy tiene pinta de acabar también verde. 
Para el 31 quedan 8 días de bolsa. Si hoy acaba en los 8000 y pico, para llegar a esos 7200 o menos haría falta un descenso de un 15% en esos 8 días. Mucho es, no?
Sigues pensando que cerramos el mes en el entorno de los 7000?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues de momento hoy tiene pinta de acabar también verde.
> Para el 31 quedan 8 días de bolsa. Si hoy acaba en los 8000 y pico, para llegar a esos 7200 o menos haría falta un descenso de un 15% en esos 8 días. Mucho es, no?
> Sigues pensando que cerramos el mes en el entorno de los 7000?



Hola , a los 7250 le veo muy pocas posibilidades , el 6700 y el 6260 son los candidatos mas firmes para el giro al alza , pero estos rebotitos ya son muy raros , ya que los indicadores dicen que las manos fuertes ayer siguieron vendiendo y el iTraxx Crossover correlacionado inversamente sube como la espuma , parece la tipica maniobra antes del big guano , pero porsiacaso pongo stop loss 50 puntitos encima de la bajista de corto plazo un saludo ienso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hola , a los 7250 le veo muy pocas posibilidades , el 6700 y el 6260 son los candidatos mas firmes para el giro al alza , pero estos rebotitos ya son muy raros , ya que los indicadores dicen que las manos fuertes ayer siguieron vendiendo y el iTraxx Crossover correlacionado inversamente sube como la espuma , parece la tipica maniobra antes del big guano , pero porsiacaso pongo stop loss 50 puntitos encima de la bajista de corto plazo un saludo ienso:



Pues para 6700 o 6250 hablaríamos de un 20% en 8 días o mas. 
Eso sin contar estos días que sigue de rebote. 
Pero buenos , queda menos para ver que pasa. La semana pasada si me daba mas sensación de esa posible bajada, ahora viendo esto, que la subasta hoy saldrá bien, que los datos macro no van a ser catastróficos estos días, ver una bajada del 20% de aquí a 7 días, ya no lo se que pensar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2011)

acerca del origen de estos movimientos alcistas habría que preguntarse cuanto ha costado la campaña de publicidad atrapa impalas de ayer, que era un 

*que me las quitan de las manos hoyga*

a más no poder.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Al final me están dejando sin 'guanizado' al principio de la semana ¿con qué me refrescaré ahora? 

Hoy los leoncios si que están entrando largos y mientras las gacelas vendiendo...en fin, lo de siempre.

Hoy no podré estar muy atento al mercado, pero no se ha cumplido mi plan básico de hacer un nuevo mínimo antes del rebote (que preveía entre los días 20 y 26), ese mínimo lo esperaba para este inicio de semana, así que yo estaría atento por si en medio de la euforia tranquilizadora de los largos nos dan alguna sorpresa, aunque de momento no hay nada que lo anuncie, salvo que nos acercamos a la primera directriz bajista donde empezaron las caídas en vertical.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues para 6700 o 6250 hablaríamos de un 20% en 8 días o mas.
> Eso sin contar estos días que sigue de rebote.
> Pero buenos , queda menos para ver que pasa. La semana pasada si me daba mas sensación de esa posible bajada, ahora viendo esto, que la subasta hoy saldrá bien, que los datos macro no van a ser catastróficos estos días, ver una bajada del 20% de aquí a 7 días, ya no lo se que pensar.



a veces las cosas no salen como uno espera , hay que tener stop loss y disciplina para aplicarlo , pero estando cerca la bajista de corto plazo hay que ver que es lo que pasa , insisto en que me parece maniobra tipica antes de guanear 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias,

imaginacion señores, imaginacion, se acuerdan de lo que les hable ayer. Hoy los alemanes ya estan mas imaginativos que nosotros, ya saben que aqui nos adelantamos, por algo somos la locomotora europea ahora mismo, creciendo por encima de Alemania y Francia :XX:

Estamos en tierra de nadie, aliviando indicadores y poco mas.
Con otra qe o eq me voy a Korea del Norte andando de rodillas.

PD:Enhorabuena a esas plusvalias, todos ganando dinero, gracias gobierno.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues para 6700 o 6250 hablaríamos de un 20% en 8 días o mas.
> Eso sin contar estos días que sigue de rebote.
> Pero buenos , queda menos para ver que pasa. La semana pasada si me daba mas sensación de esa posible bajada, ahora viendo esto, que la subasta hoy saldrá bien, que los datos macro no van a ser catastróficos estos días, ver una bajada del 20% de aquí a 7 días, ya no lo se que pensar.



Hace 2 jueves se marcaron mínimos y el miércoles de la semana siguiente (4 jornadas) estábamos un 20% por encima. Ayer (3 jornadas después) cerramos un 10% por debajo.

Yo tampoco sé que pensar ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Ago 2011)

.
ESTOS últimos días he estado trabajando con lo que se ve en este gráfico, bastantes puntos con pocos sobresaltos. (Ahora supongo que se irá a cerrar el gap, yo ya lo dejo por hoy):


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a veces las cosas no salen como uno espera , hay que tener stop loss y disciplina para aplicarlo , pero estando cerca la bajista de corto plazo hay que ver que es lo que pasa , insisto en que me parece maniobra tipica antes de guanear 8:



Ya, ya se que no salen como uno se espera, normalmente nada en esta vida, no solo la bolsa. No me lo entiendas como critica, solo es un comentario, nada mas.
Mas que nada porque me llamo la atencion la rotundidad de la bajada, y de esos niveles tan claros, y que si, logicamente pueden variar, pero cuando se dan tan claros, tan especificos, pienso que es porque la seguridad en ellos es grande.
Yo no se nada de esto, pero si ahora dijera que no se, veremos los 20.000 en Diciembre, pues creo que estaria cimentado en algo serio, que no solo "una vueltecita de mercado" fuera capaz de variar.
Una cosa creo es equivocarse en un intervalo pequeño, y otra que cuando se anticipa una bajada del 20 o 30% o una subida similiar, no creo que el mercado cambie una variable de tal magnitud de un dia a otro.
La semana pasada que habia para esperar ese 20% menos ,que no hay esta?


----------



## rosonero (23 Ago 2011)

Buenos días a todos.

Me incorporó un poco más tarde hoy a ver cómo se da la pesca hoy.

En cuanto a crear nueva parte del hilo hasta los 4.000 mensajes no es necesario, claro que si llega el ansiado guanizado muertoviviente en un par de tardes nos lleva hasta allí.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

a mi me da igual si me critican amigo yo2k1 lo digo en serio , aun veo muy clara la caida y sigo insistiendo en los niveles , pero no es bueno para el bolsillo aferrarse ciegamente , que yo recuerde no e visto nunca que se inicie un gran rebote duradero con las manos fuertes vendiendo y subiendo tanto el iTraxx Crossover , si que e visto rebotes como el que estamos teniendo para luego ir pabajo , ademas encaja muy bien todavia en el escenario de primer tramo de caida lateral y segundo tramo de caida ienso:

por eso estoy relativamente tranquilo , tengo mi stop loss un poco por encima de la bajista de corto plazo , porque se que es en estos casos cuando anteriormente me e confundido y me an terminado fundiendo con estos rebotitos raros 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

ya pronto dejaran la maricada  como les gusta marear al personal pero con la experiencia en enculadas que tiene servidor 8: no entro en su juego .

pd bursatiles queria decir ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

La montaña rusa ibexiana sigue funcionando muy bien, estamos en epoca de ferias, no podia ser menos.

Señor Muertoviviente, su guano vendra o no, pero ha hecho pasar usted unas buenas tardes a estos burbujos bolsisticos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Ago 2011)

Vamos a ver, ¿donde está el guano?

[YOUTUBE]AcPeuaseImw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2011)

EL CAC +2%
SAN y BBVA +2%
y bancos françoises

BNP -2%
SocGen -2%
Credit Agr -1.5%

repartiendo papeles entre la gacelada???


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

que no cunda el panico o mejor que cunda 8: yo lo veo como la maniobra tipica , pero porsiacaso no se olviden de los stop loss .

estoy mas tranquilo que nunca , lo hacen de libro 

edito iTraxx Crossover por encima de los 700 puntos , sube 1,4% :abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2011)

Llevaba tiempo intentando ver los precios del oro en función de distintas divisas. Por fin he encontrado los datos en excel. Aquí os pego una grafiquita de precios normalizados a febrero de 1979:







Ayúdenme a sacar conclusiones. Parece indicar los paises que le han estado dando a la maquinita,no?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

claro que le estan dando a las fotocopiadoras , pero tambien hay un componente especulativo en las subidas eso no lo dude ienso:


----------



## patilltoes (23 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo intentando ver los precios del oro en función de distintas divisas. Por fin he encontrado los datos en excel. Aquí os pego una grafiquita de precios normalizados a febrero de 1979:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente. Y algunos que no dandole a la maquina, tienen su divisa atada a otra que si (CAD).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que le estan dando a las fotocopiadoras , pero tambien hay un componente especulativo en las subidas eso no lo dude ienso:



Hombre eso ya lo suponía, siendo el coste de extracción 588$/onza.

Lo que me indica es quien le ha dado *más *a las fotocopiadoras y ganan los hijos de la pérfida albión!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes,

los hijos de la perfida albion, tienen una inflacion del 5,2% maquillada. Y nosotros no estamos ahi porque le peseta ya no esta, si no, seriamos de los primeros de la lista, aqui a los politicos les dejas el poder de una moneda y gozan como cerdos.

¿El oro al final se come o no se come? :XX:


----------



## patilltoes (23 Ago 2011)

Pero el RU es AAA++.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

estos roedoreh quieren atrapar hasta la ultima gacela seran cabrones 

parece que ya no quedan muchas gacelas por atrapar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Los futuros usa vienen con esperanza, imaginativos alli son bastante.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los futuros usa vienen con esperanza, imaginativos alli son bastante.



amigo chinito , este rebotito atrapagacelas es el canto del cisne del lateral previo al segundo tramo de caida , ya le digo lo hacen de libro :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Lo siento señor Muertoviviente, perdoneme que no me muestre ilusionado ante otra ronda de GUANO, pero al no permitirse las posiciones cortas, esas supuestas caidas no sabran igual que cuando ves al indice cayendo con un corto en tu haber.

Y mientras esa oleada llega, imagine que lo peor ya ha pasado, ahora comienza la recuperacion, Grecia no esta quebrada, ningun banco caera, USA devolvera toda su deuda, imagine que pronto Sacyr se levantara de su agonia y Del Rivero sera nombrado empresario del año, imagine, que estos dias son para ello, imagine el mundo siemprealcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo siento señor Muertoviviente, perdoneme que no me muestre ilusionado ante otra ronda de GUANO, pero al no permitirse las posiciones cortas, esas supuestas caidas no sabran igual que cuando ves al indice cayendo con un corto en tu haber.
> 
> Y mientras esa oleada llega, imagine que lo peor ya ha pasado, ahora comienza la recuperacion, Grecia no esta quebrada, ningun banco caera, USA devolvera toda su deuda, imagine que pronto Sacyr se levantara de su agonia y Del Rivero sera nombrado empresario del año, imagine, que estos dias son para ello, imagine el mundo siemprealcista.



: :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

No se sorprenda esa imaginacion es la que destilan los que estan comprando ahora mismo.
Debe ser igual a lo que se imagina un animal que va al matadero, pensara que alli encontrara comida y agua, y la seguirdad que no ve en los ladridos del perro que le persigue por detras.

Creo que lo lei aqui, hace falta mucha carne para hacer un gran asado.

DEP esos ahorros que se perderan el dia del GUANO :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

bueno ya veo que no lo decia en serio  

por cierto iTraxx Crossover 717 sube 3,7% de las gacelas no van dejar ni el tuetano 8:


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Ago 2011)

Bueno el Ibex vuelve al punto de partida.

Romperá hacia el subsuelo?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno el Ibex vuelve al punto de partida.
> 
> Romperá hacia el subsuelo?



no lo dude , lleva unos cuantos dias metido en el lateral , pero cuando se inicie el segundo tramo a la baja le recomiendo estar corto o en liquidez y olvidese del intradia porque sera visto y no visto 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Ago 2011)

saludos y tal!

S&P Board Fires CEO For Telling The Truth, To Be Replaced With COO Of Citibank | ZeroHedge

Esta visto, que mentir y ser un falso hipocrita te lleva al poder y a la pasta..

que no es lo mismo que la felicidad 

siesta y a ver como abre el sp.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ago 2011)

que maravilla al otro lado del charco ¿será por contagio del dax?

NYSE Breaks... And It's Not Even Rule 48 Time | ZeroHedge


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube un 4,2 % hasta 720 puntos , por fin comienza el segundo tramo del rally bajista abrochense los cinturones amigos y suelten toda posicion larg , el que avisa no es traidor :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno ya veo que no lo decia en serio
> 
> por cierto iTraxx Crossover 717 sube 3,7% de las gacelas no van dejar ni el tuetano 8:



¿dónde miras el iTraxx?
gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que maravilla al otro lado del charco ¿será por contagio del dax?
> 
> NYSE Breaks... And It's Not Even Rule 48 Time | ZeroHedge



malditos gringos , mas dura sera la caida y lo saben al final tendran que abrir , amigos gringos no sean tan webones


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> iTraxx Crossover sube un 4,2 % hasta 720 puntos , por fin comienza el segundo tramo del rally bajista abrochense los cinturones amigos y suelten toda posicion larg , el que avisa no es traidor :Baile:



hasta que no pierda los 8220, no cantes victoria. :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde miras el iTraxx?
> gracias



Financial Information Services - Markit.com

con 15 minutos de retraso con un par  el tiempo real es para niñas 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> hasta que no pierda los 8220, no cantes victoria. :fiufiu:



es que lo estan haciendo de libro , las probabilidades de owned son minimas


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

eta bajada coincide con la cercania de la apertura americana....

aunque antes me ha parecido ver los futuros usa en verde verde


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que lo estan haciendo de libro , las probabilidades de owned son minimas



Digo como el otro día. Si vemos eso 6000 y pico, 6700 o 7000, me quito diez sombreros. 
Que expectación


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Digo como el otro día. Si vemos eso 6000 y pico, 6700 o 7000, me quito diez sombreros.
> Que expectación



a ver si se para en alguno de los tres niveles que tengo 7250 , 6700 o 6260 porque tendremos un reboton de los buenos :Baile:


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

Es timofónica la que está sosteniendo al chulibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es timofónica la que está sosteniendo al chulibex.



asi que las ultimas gacelas resisten desesperadamente desde TELEFONICA v


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

lleva 55 puntos en caida libre,....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> lleva 55 puntos en caida libre,....



si usted cree que eso es caida libre le recomiendo que se tome una tila


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Los 13,90 aguantan?????

Rapido al batmovil...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Es oler el GUANO y aparecemos, como nos gusta la fiesta....


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si usted cree que eso es caida libre le recomiendo que se tome una tila




jajaja, no se ha entendido?? Me refería 55 puntos del tiron...sin pegarse un respiro tal y como ha hecho ahora....que si antes hablo, antes para.

Estamos como locos por ver esto en los sietemiles...::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

El ex presidente de la Reserva Federal Alan Greenspan, dice que el euro está rompiéndose y que la crisis del euro está perjudicando a la economía estadounidense.


:S:S:S


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

Mala pinta tiene la pillada de esta mañana.

Si se pierden los niveles actuales, se cae con todo el equipo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mala pinta tiene la pillada de esta mañana.
> 
> Si se pierden los niveles actuales, se cae con todo el equipo.



como que mala pinta : no me sea traidor amigo bertok


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como que mala pinta : no me sea traidor amigo bertok



Para las gacelillas "largistas" ::


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

tef ya en rojo

lo unico en verde popular y bme....auqnue mientras escriboe sto tal vez ya no


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Enlace a lo de Greenspan?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Enlace a lo de Greenspan?



- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Digo como el otro día. Si vemos eso 6000 y pico, 6700 o 7000, me quito diez sombreros.
> Que expectación





bertok dijo:


> hasta que no pierda los 8220, no cantes victoria. :fiufiu:





muertoviviente dijo:


> si usted cree que eso es caida libre le recomiendo que se tome una tila









Por debajo de 8190 y sólo Popular y Obrascon en verde mientras escribo esto...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Alguien esta vendiendo mucho....


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

Sólo falta que se caiga el SP ....... de una p uta vez.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

ahora que sale lo de Greenspan , queria comentar que me parece que en europa ya estan abandonando a grecia vease finlandia , lo hace diplomaticamente pero creo que todos sabemos como va a acabar esto ya que grecia necesita que le presten a tipos negativos muy gordos o una gran quita .


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

solo italia baja mas que nosotros...los demas flirteando


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora que sale lo de Greenspan , queria comentar que me parece que en europa ya estan abandonando a grecia vease finlandia , lo hace diplomaticamente pero creo que todos sabemos como va a acabar esto ya que grecia necesita que le presten a tipos negativos muy gordos o una gran quita .



Antes de que ocurra, expoliarán todo lo expoliable.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Antes de que ocurra, expoliarán todo lo expoliable.



todos sabemos que llegara el momento en que ocurrira inevitablemente , pero y si ese momento a llegado , a mi me parece que a llegado ahora que la cosa de la economia se pone mal para todos no creo que puedan ademas cargar con el muertoviviente osea grecia 

recuerde que este es su segundo rescate y parece que no lo quieren hacer efectivo ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

malditos gringos subnormales , como se atreven y el iTraxx Crossover sube ya un 5%


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

En lugar de UE vamos a llamarla EPV, el ejército de Pancho Villa, aquí hace lo que le da la gana cada uno, especialmente si no está siendo acosado por los mercados. Finlandia sigue tocando las narices a todos y ahora dicen que se retiraría del rescate a Grecia si se les niega el colateral de préstamos.

sacado de carpatos , esta claro que no quieren prestar a grecia pero lo dicen de una forma diplomatica .


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Ago 2011)

festival de politicad.. queria decir, perroflautadas 

Vice Chairman Of Germany's CDU Party Demands Gold As Collateral From European Bailout Recipients | ZeroHedge

ahora quieren oro como colateral para rescatar a los PIIGS..


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

VENTAS DE VIVIENDA NUEVA EEUU En julio -0,7%

CONFIANZA CONSUMIDOR EUROZONA En agosto -16,6 vs -12,4 esperado.

ÍNDICE FED RICHMOND EEUU En agosto -10 vs -5 esperado 


y aun asi suben , hoy se extinguen las gacelas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Esa noticia ya salio hace un mes, y la vuelven a replicar, que raro, todos quieren oro y este no se come, no entiendo :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Hoy es un dia para que postee el señor Rafaxl.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Ago 2011)

Voy a dejar de comer a estas horas, en el transcurso del curro a casa y comer se tiñe de mala manera...


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

otra vez para abajoooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

ya esta , lo que no ocurriria al final a ocurrido grecia no sera salvada :rolleye:

si grecia no es salvada ya no hay ninguna garantia de que los demas cerdos sean salvados :ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esa noticia ya salio hace un mes, y la vuelven a replicar, que raro, todos quieren oro y este no se come, no entiendo :XX:



le salen gnomos a la merkel en su propio partido. politicadas..



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy es un dia para que postee el señor Rafaxl.



debe estar en el hilo del HVESP500


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

Tienen pocas ganas de caidas, la directriz bajista diaria (en minutos) se ha roto con violencia y ha hecho un pulla back bastante decente. Luego ha salido al alza con un cohete.

Queda el fibo de 8295.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

malditos gringos , lo siguen haciendo de libro atrapando a toda gacela viviente hasta el cierre europeo cabrones


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

joder, parecía que hoy iba a haber sangrre y nos han dejado con las ganassss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2011)

Bueno sp chocando en directriz bajista a ver a donde nos lleva....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

cuidado amigos , si esto termina asi o si suben mas mañana estoy convencido que nos espera un gap a la baja acojonante , no son pendejos ni na


----------



## atman (23 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno sp chocando en directriz bajista a ver a donde nos lleva....



De momento, si no les importa, vamos a cerrar el GAp y ya luego si eso... después de que el otro saque la lengua a pasear, decidimos...


[moraleja] Ponte largo Pepe, que hoy llegamos a los 1400 [/moraleja]


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

No os enterais hombre, como salen datos malos los malvados espekulatas se alegran porque esperan una qe3 pero bernie que tiene miedo no anunciara las medidas o estas no estaran a la altura y zas! 

El viernes sale la pelicula.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

a mi me late que tenemos una de las mayores trampas atrapagacelas de todos los tiempos ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Ago 2011)

Hale, el IBEX en verde, al final me voy a creer la leyenda que le rodea sr. Rafaxl )

EDITO: (Qué rápido cambia esto, pero juro que lo he visto unas centésimas de segundo)


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

> Bank of America [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Baja más del 6 % ante miedo a que tenga que subir capital



Ibex plano de nuevo despues de perder mas de un 1% y despues de haber subido casi un 2%...

Vaya jornada jose francisco.

Edito: el demente senil ese de greenspan levantando mierda en europa para que no huela la suya, seguimos con lo mismo.


----------



## Diegol07 (23 Ago 2011)

Como puede ser que esto se mantenga en verde dos dias seguidos con las pesimas noticias economicas que llegan todos los dias y cada vez peores, ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Ahora le estan dando duro, a ver por donde sale, pero como salga disparado los yankis nos sacan 100 puntos de ventaja desde este mediodia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Hay que distribuir señor Diegol07, distribucion a cascoporro.

Compren compren que el bbva esta en 6 euros, barato barato, pronto de nuevo los 17, entren ahora o se lo perderan...


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Como puede ser que esto se mantenga en verde dos dias seguidos con las pesimas noticias economicas que llegan todos los dias y cada vez peores, ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?



Los índices no se mueven por noticias. Se mueven por los flujos de dinero que manejan los inversores institucionales.

Por otra parte, los datos están más que manipulados, y los que menejan el cotarro bien que lo saben.


----------



## atman (23 Ago 2011)

El SP no puede... al menos en este intento... no sé cuantas oportunidades más les quedan a los burbujeadores... yo diría que no muchas... le he puesto un par de adornos a los cortos de ayer.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Yo entraria contologordo en el sp ahora corto, con stop ajustado eso si.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> El SP no puede... al menos en este intento... no sé cuantas oportunidades más les quedan a los burbujeadores... yo diría que no muchas... le he puesto un par de adornos a los cortos de ayer.



Aqui viene otra contraccion... veremos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

menudos son los gringos :XX:

espero despertarme mañana con un gap del 20% 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Taba claro, esta era facil.


----------



## Seren (23 Ago 2011)

la gran manzana tirando para arriba


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

alguien mira esto por forexpros??

hasta ayer me funcionaba bien, pero hoy la grafica de forexpros me va con un cierto retraso......la grafica me marca 16:40 minutos y son y 16:56 minutos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

parece que no va a hacer falta el gap vamonos ibex podemos -_-


----------



## Diegol07 (23 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> alguien mira esto por forexpros??
> 
> hasta ayer me funcionaba bien, pero hoy la grafica de forexpros me va con un cierto retraso......la grafica me marca 16:40 minutos y son y 16:56 minutos.



Yo lo miro por forexpros y me va bien y los futuros tambien van bien.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

Entre el fibo de 8295 y el nivel de los 8300, se ha contenido el rebote intradiario.

Ya le han comido 60 puntos.

Jornada de ida y venida para terminar en nada. Al menos se ha consumido tiempo (fundamental para destensionar el aspecto gráfico de los índices).


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Como puede ser que esto se mantenga en verde dos dias seguidos con las pesimas noticias economicas que llegan todos los dias y cada vez peores, ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?



si es un casino, mejor dicho un casino amañado (supuestamente transmite confianza)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

Por el mercado se están escuchando vagos rumores de una posible prohibición de posiciones cortas en financieras estadounidenses, ante los problemas de financiación que se rumorean entre las entidades americanas

hasta los huevos de los rumores


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2011)

*Aún no se mueve*

Lo cierto es que después de la gran bajada reciente, sigue sin subir de forma convincente, síntoma bearish ....
.... pero dá cierto respeto abrir cortos porque estos americanos lo mismo le meten un subidón antes de bajarlo fuerte después.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

De esos hoy tambien se escuchaban aqui, para alargar la prohibicon de cortos 30 dias mas, rumores de verano.

El corto de 140 del sp esta dando buen caldo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

estan clavando la figura tecnica conocida como stalingrado de largos


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los índices no se mueven por noticias. Se mueven por los flujos de dinero que manejan los inversores institucionales.
> 
> Por otra parte, los datos están más que manipulados, y los que menejan el cotarro bien que lo saben.



Va a costar que se mueva mucho antes de la reunión del viernes de Bernanke.


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Yo lo miro por forexpros y me va bien y los futuros tambien van bien.



joder pues ami 15 min tarde segun su reloj....aunque es posible que el reloj este mal y que los puntos del ibex los cuadre con el tiempo real...ahora al cierrelo vere


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Carpatos apunta al cielo...


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

Carpatos es un siemprealcista que sufre en periodos como el actual. ::


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Vaya rebotada del ibex de nuevo para cerrar plano. De carpatos que decir, ayer diciendo tonterias sobre libia... cada dia me cae peor.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Despego el cohete americano, carpatos estara feliz con su estrella del amanecer. 

Putos yankis.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2011)

El SP está llegando a los 1145 aprox. Si supera los 1150, pueden subirlo hasta los 1180. Esto hace un DAX de 5800 / 5900. Otra vez en la parte de arriba del rectángulo de consolidación ....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

malditos gringos a ver que hacen :Baile:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> malditos gringos a ver que hacen :Baile:



Aun lo sigues viendo como un atrapagacelas??? a mi esto de rumorologia anticortos en usa me da hasta miedo. El sp nos lo estan pasando de 1145 ya a por el 1150.

El dow ni mirar, casi 200 puntos de subida.


----------



## Diegol07 (23 Ago 2011)

Me da a mi que la proxima caida va a ser de las gordas, y que sera el viernes.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2011)

Lo tienen a huevo tras las conclusiones de la reunión con Bernanke. Si quieren tirarlo ... pondrán cualquier excusa (que si no hay QEn, que si hay QEn pero es insuficiente ....).
Si entre el viernes y lunes no lo tiran, es para pensar ... aunque estos cabrones están con la escopeta siempre cargada.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Aun lo sigues viendo como un atrapagacelas??? a mi esto de rumorologia anticortos en usa me da hasta miedo. El sp nos lo estan pasando de 1145 ya.



la verdad es que esto ya es mosqueante , pero es probable que sea un atrapagacelas y no me sorprenderia si mañana continuan atrapando gacelas 

pero mantengo mi stop loss un poco mas arriba dela bajista de corto plazo , hoy se acerco mucho y mañana la tenemos cerca de los 8400 asi que por lo menos eso que vamos ganando 8:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Nose pero fijaos en las materias, el oro baja bastante y el petroleo ha pegado un subidon guapo, algo pasa por ahi detras.

El dow supera los 200 puntos de subida y el sp cortejando...


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> malditos gringos a ver que hacen :Baile:



La DTB que tiene el Chulibex en 8575, el SP la tiene en los 1170.

De momento no pasa nada, más que consumir tiempo. Lo cual es muy sano.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Nose pero fijaos en las materias, el oro baja bastante y el petroleo ha pegado un subidon guapo, algo pasa por ahi detras.
> 
> El dow supera los 200 puntos de subida y el sp cortejando...



pero por otro lado la cosa se esta poniendo muy mal para el tema de rescates de recesiones y lo unico que lo esta sosteniendo es el puto bernanke y su QE3 , el ibex se mantiene sin poder romper la bajista de corto plazo asi que de momento yo lo unico que veo es mantener cortos con stop loss en la bajista de corto plazo o un poco mas arriba para darle el filtro correspondiente ienso:


----------



## Diegol07 (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Nose pero fijaos en las materias, el oro baja bastante y el petroleo ha pegado un subidon guapo, algo pasa por ahi detras.
> 
> El dow supera los 200 puntos de subida y el sp cortejando...



El oro ahora mismo esta 1863 -2,32, llego a estar 1912 ayer por la noche,
el petroleo subiendo en torno al 1,30 y la plata -2,63. Yo no se de donde sacan noticias positivas los inversores, estamos en medio de un caos de informaciones malas y estos a los suyo, ¿Que estaran tramando?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> El oro ahora mismo esta 1863 -2,32, llego a estar 1912 ayer por la noche,
> el petroleo subiendo en torno al 1,30 y la plata -2,63. Yo no se de donde sacan noticias positivas los inversores, estamos en medio de un caos de informaciones malas y estos a los suyo, ¿Que estaran tramando?



yo realmente lo que pienso es que o estan distribuyendo o es que ya tienen informacion fiable de una QE3 , en 1120 estan haciendo un suelo guapo .

de todas maneras aunque se produzca la QE3 la cosa esta jodidisima y despues de una buena subida pabajo de nuevo , por eso mismo creo que pueden demorar su lanzamiento para no malgastar el posiblemente ultimo cartucho ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo realmente lo que pienso es que o estan distribuyendo o es que ya tienen informacion fiable de una QE3 , en 1120 estan haciendo un suelo guapo .
> 
> de todas maneras aunque se produzca la QE3 la cosa esta jodidisima y despues de una buena subida pabajo de nuevo , por eso mismo creo que pueden demorar su lanzamiento para no malgastar el posiblemente ultimo cartucho ienso:



Pues yo como he dicho antes, pienso que la nueva qe, si la sacan, va a decepcionar y eso puede dar un pequeño empujoncito.

Es solo una opinion eh!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues yo como he dicho antes, pienso que la nueva qe, si la sacan, va a decepcionar y eso puede dar un pequeño empujoncito.
> 
> Es solo una opinion eh!!!



la cosa esta complicada , yo apuesto mas porque no la saquen aun , imaginese usted si la FED falla entonces es el acabose , pero si la saca por mucho que decepcione la sobreventa provocara cierre de cortos ienso:


----------



## Diegol07 (23 Ago 2011)

Yo no se si vivo en otro mundo pero una QE3 desde mi punto de vista en un veneno que a corto plazo te pone bien pero a la larga te va a dejar peor de lo que estabas, es mas de lo mismo, tratar de solucionar los problemas solamente con dinero, no estan haciendo acuerdos de ningun tipo, simplemente donde ven un problema inyectan dinero y a seguir, se muy poco de economia pero hay algo que no entiendo, si todos los paises se deben dinero, si todos los bancos deben dinero, si todas la corporaciones deben dinero, ¿ A quien se lo deben? Algunos tiene que tener un saldo a favor gigantesco y si no me equivoco ese alguien es la FED o no?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

dejo aqui grafico cutrecillo del ibex corto plazo para que vean como no puede con la bajista eso si estocastico dice que hoy las manos fuertes han comprado pero aun no hay un giro alcista 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## atman (23 Ago 2011)

Y... y... esta gente que hace aquí...









Hay que aguantaaar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2011)

Lo más sospechoso de todo es que los siguientes foreros están M.I.A:

Sr. Claca
Maese Pollastre
Ilustre FranR
Excelentísimo Mulder

........
...................






?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Aqui no pasa nada circulen
JP Morgan May Take Over Bank Of America - 24/7 Wall St.


----------



## Misterio (23 Ago 2011)

Bueno después de unas vacaciones me encuentro que Bernanke todavía no ha sacado la escopeta a pasear, que raro, estará comprando barato barato para anunciar no el Q3 sino el Qinfinito.


----------



## ProfePaco (23 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Yo no se si vivo en otro mundo pero una QE3 desde mi punto de vista en un veneno que a corto plazo te pone bien pero a la larga te va a dejar peor de lo que estabas, es mas de lo mismo, tratar de solucionar los problemas solamente con dinero, no estan haciendo acuerdos de ningun tipo, simplemente donde ven un problema inyectan dinero y a seguir, se muy poco de economia pero hay algo que no entiendo, si todos los paises se deben dinero, si todos los bancos deben dinero, si todas la corporaciones deben dinero, ¿ A quien se lo deben? Algunos tiene que tener un saldo a favor gigantesco y si no me equivoco ese alguien es la FED o no?



pues eso, sólo eso y nada más.

y como pueden imprimir billetes pago con billetes que imprimo.

así va el mundo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2011)

Hoy estoy en modo lector intermitente, pasando un día de sol y playa en algún lugar del mar menor, como no tengo mi play delante solo puedo leer sus desventuras con el mercado 

Por cierto, hay que darle el premio pedazo de gacela king size del día al forero Diego, mira que creer que el mercado se mueve por noticias y ni siquiera pensar que ya están descontadas ::


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo más sospechoso de todo es que los siguientes foreros están M.I.A:
> 
> Sr. Claca
> Maese Pollastre
> ...



No están "desaparecidos". El Sr. Claca dijo que desaparecía unos días (creo), así que lo tenemos controlado.

El resto creo que están de meros observadores, al igual que yo.

Mi visión del mercado ya la dejé clara hace bastantes sesiones y de momento aguantamos cerca, de lo que para mí, sería el suelo del canal trimestral. (Si bien es verdad que se produjo un cierre de verdadero miedo por debajo de lo asumible por un servidor)

Así que a seguir observando, buscando movimientos claros en el intra y aguantando posiciones con vistas a la directriz trimestral.

"At least one measure of global economic activity is not showing recession -- in fact, it could be showing the reverse.
According to Seeking Alpha (via @carney), the Baltic Dry Index jumped up by 16% last week, suggesting that the global economy could be starting to move in a positive direction.
The index, which measures the cost of transporting raw materials by sea, is regarded by some economists as a "bellwether of economic activity." Others criticize the index for its volatility and questionable relationship to economic growth.
Despite rising recently, the measure is nowhere close to the levels it reached earlier this year, when markets showed signs of recovering from the economic slowdown of 2008."

Y esto de regalo de lo que se habla ahora mismo entre los analistas, y una de las posibles claves del rebote desde mínimos.







Suerte ahí fuera.

P.D. Como bien dice Mulder el mercado no se mueve por noticias, estas solo sirven para justificar movimientos, y esta no sería mala para "explicar" una subida basada en un aumento de la actividad en los próximos meses.


----------



## Diegol07 (23 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy estoy en modo lector intermitente, pasando un día de sol y playa en algún lugar del mar menor, como no tengo mi play delante solo puedo leer sus desventuras con el mercado
> 
> Por cierto, hay que darle el premio pedazo de gacela king size del día al forero Diego, mira que creer que el mercado se mueve por noticias y ni siquiera pensar que ya están descontadas ::



Acepto el premio, pero me llama la atencion que si ya estan descontadas que no lo pongo en duda, seguramente sabran mas que yo, ¿Porque cada vez que sale algun alto cargo a dar una noticia en vivo el mercado se tambalea, tanto para arriba en ocasiones o para bajo como esta pasando en las ultimas declaraciones? Si ya lo tienen descontado.

Saludos de gacela king.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Acepto el premio, pero me llama la atencion que si ya estan descontadas que no lo pongo en duda, seguramente sabran mas que yo, ¿Porque cada vez que sale algun alto cargo a dar una noticia en vivo el mercado se tambalea, tanto para arriba en ocasiones o para bajo como esta pasando en las ultimas declaraciones? Si ya lo tienen descontado.
> 
> Saludos de gacela king.



Relea la primera parte de la razón por la que se le otorga el premio


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No están "desaparecidos". El Sr. Claca dijo que desaparecía unos días (creo), así que lo tenemos controlado.
> 
> El resto creo que están de meros observadores, al igual que yo.
> 
> ...



Que curioso el caso verdad? cuando interesa el bdi es una clara referencia de como se encamina esta "crisis" pero cuando no interesa esta descorrelado porque hay "demasiada oferta" y abaratan los precios...

Otro indicador que podemos presentar es el ECRI, que lleva semanas bajando e incluso la semana pasada bajo mas abruptamente, pero ahora ese indice no valdra ...


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que curioso el caso verdad? cuando interesa el bdi es una clara referencia de como se encamina esta "crisis" pero cuando no interesa esta descorrelado porque hay "demasiada oferta" y abaratan los precios...
> 
> Otro indicador que podemos presentar es el ECRI, que lleva semanas bajando e incluso la semana pasada bajo mas abruptamente, pero ahora ese indice no valdra ...



Lo dicho, se usan los indicadores según convenga...

Lo que si es importante es tener en cuenta de que se "habla" en cada momento y la lectura que se hace para "ajustar" las gráficas.::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Señor Fran200 digale a su amigo el señor Marketmaker si nos puede avisar el dia que hagan el movimiento brusco, lo digo para ayudar, no se crea que es para ganar dinero.

Siento decirle que el BDI a mi por lo menos hace tiempo que dejo de decirme muchas cosas, pero yo le agradezco su mensaje.

El VIX cae, y de este me fio mas. El señor Muertoviviente igual debe esperar su GUANO, pero llegar tie que llegar.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Fran200 digale a su amigo el señor Marketmaker si nos puede avisar el dia que hagan el movimiento brusco, lo digo para ayudar, no se crea que es para ganar dinero.
> 
> Siento decirle que el BDI a mi por lo menos hace tiempo que dejo de decirme muchas cosas, pero yo le agradezco su mensaje.
> 
> El VIX cae, y de este me fio mas. El señor Muertoviviente igual debe esperar su GUANO, pero llegar tie que llegar.



Si yo le pregunto al muchacho, pero ya sabe como son estos tíos.

Te sueltan pildoritas, pero no te dan el premio completo....


P.D. Ha habido un terremoto...voy a mirar grado y demás


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2011)

Vaya meneo...el JFK me parece que han evacuado las torres. Epicentro en Richmond


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Entiendo, mientras no trabaje para las saquetas de goldman, yo por lo menos no se lo tengo en cuenta, hace unas semanas nos dijo algo sobre un rebote pero poco mas, ni las migajas tu, semos probes de dineros y de informacion :XX:


----------



## credulo (23 Ago 2011)

Coño, que lo del terremoto es verdad, creí que era un movimiento de mercado


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2011)

Creo que el día 8 MM dijo que estaban acumulando, el SP ese mismo día empezó un rally de 100 puntos. El Ibex tardó en acompañarlo dos sesiones, por el pánico generado (lo comentado antes de perder un suelo, para mi, importante).

Ahora tenemos que estar atentos si mantienen las posiciones de esa compra, o ceden y les da por repartir el papel.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2011)

Bueno señores, me tengo que ir. Ya seguiremos comentando....


----------



## necho (23 Ago 2011)

El Oro yéndose ahora mismo a tomar por saco. Está perdiendo -4.00% :8:


----------



## FranR (23 Ago 2011)

necho dijo:


> El Oro yéndose ahora mismo a tomar por saco. Está perdiendo -4.00% :8:



"ROUBINI: Gold Is In A Hyperbolic Bubble"

Esto lo dijo Roubini hace unas horas...algo tendrá que ver. Movimientos especulativos.

P.D. Fran all ok?


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Le esta sentando bien el meneito al dow y al sp... otro empujoncito hacia maximos.


----------



## neofiz (23 Ago 2011)

necho dijo:


> El Oro yéndose ahora mismo a tomar por saco. Está perdiendo -4.00% :8:



Eso es caida o simplemente corrección, yo diria que a tomar por saco es a partir de un 15% y más si hablamos del oro que ya está muy muy alto.

Si el oro cae hasta 1200 yo lo veria una corrección normal porque nada sube se mantiene y vuelve a subir, y sin bajar en ningún momento.

Es que los auríferos han vendido una función geométrica de subida olvidándose de ondas y fibos.


----------



## Fran200 (23 Ago 2011)

FranR dijo:


> "ROUBINI: Gold Is In A Hyperbolic Bubble"
> 
> Esto lo dijo Roubini hace unas horas...algo tendrá que ver. Movimientos especulativos.
> 
> P.D. Fran all ok?



Alguno que ha salido del NYMEX corriendo y poco mas. Ahora mismo en la calle, con la tableta


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Ole! pepinazo bestial como traca final del espectaculo.

Que hijos de puta son estos yankis. 1160 del sp, esto se sale de trampa ya.

Abriremos con gap mañana pero de 100 puntazos arriba...::::


----------



## FranR (23 Ago 2011)

Estos si saben como darle marcha...vaya pepinazo SP


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

que exageraos que son estos gringos , ya estan descontando la QE3 

aqui lo unico que se puede hacer es parapetarse en la bajista de corto plazo y rezar para que aguante ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Los numeros del dia 18 parecen significativos ahora...


----------



## FranR (23 Ago 2011)

Con traca final van a cerrar y todo. Capaces de meterse en los 70 en el SP

Perdón 60 quería decir:o:o


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Cerrado en maximos diarios, menuda panda de cerdos . Algun dia reiremos los ultimos y esto va a ser un parto.

El sp sube casi un 3 y medio % y aun siguen con ganas. Mi amigo el hdlgp de bernie ya tiene el cartucho preparado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Señor Muertoviviente creo que se estan riendo de su GUANO, no me haga mucho caso, pero esto es lo que he visto, le juro que yo no he dibujado nada con el paint.







PD: Tengo que hacer que me guste el furbol, que si no estas noches me aburro mucho.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ole! pepinazo bestial como traca final del espectaculo.
> 
> Que hijos de puta son estos yankis. 1160 del sp, esto se sale de trampa ya.
> 
> Abriremos con gap mañana pero de 100 puntazos arriba...::::



hostia con estos golfos de mierda.

Al SP lo pueden subir hasta los 1220, y haciendo el bestia lo pueden llevar hasta el 1250. Aún así, no sería más que un pull back bestial a la SHS que le hiecieron durante los 7 primeros meses del 2011.

No te preocupes por el chulibex porque tiene un comportamiento muy mediocre (no refleja como dios manda las subidas del SP y sin embargo magnifica las caidas del SP).

Esto se ve mejor desde fuera esperando de nuevo el giro a la baja.


----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2011)

Hombres de poca fe !!, impíos !!, bajistas !! 

Cómo podeis pensar que Bernie irá a la reunión del hoyo (Hole) a dar su conferencia con el índice humillándolo ?

Antes muerto que sencillo !

===

Hablando en serio... creo que aún sin anunciar un QE nuevo, la FED no pierde la potestad de realizar sus intervenciones directas y sus compras selectivas. Además, Bernanke es un férreo defensor de sostener el sistema financiero como correa de transmisión de la liquidez al mercado y, en algún momento confía en destapar el caño atorado y que el dinero llegue a un mercado que decida ponerse en marcha.

He notado una suba desproporcionada de todas las empresas vinculadas a fotovoltaica (no sigo las eólicas por lo que no puedo decir si ha ocurrido lo mismo) y esto puede estar vinculado a algún anuncio que se espera por parte de la Administración Obama.

El cambio en la situación de Libia es otro factor que pueden tomar "a favor".

Finalmente les aviso que la "limpieza" que han hecho los yanquis en la cartera de inmuebles embargados por los bancos es increíble -no lo han visto aún en las estadísticas pero puedo confirmarles el dato por otras fuentes propias-. Se van a sorprender cuando vean las "buenas nuevas" en materia inmobiliaria que pronto van a mostrar los yanquis en su mercado -con la consiguiente mejora en sus bancos-.

En este mes que pasó los inmuebles embargados se han vendido en paquetes y de a MILES (por precios ridículos aviso, ideales para entrar).

Si ya han negociado una salida para el BAC (que por lo puesto más arriba puede ser engordando al JPMorgan Chase con otro banco de regalo) se sacan uno de los lastres que tienen en el sector.

Como nadie es adivino -yo tampoco- realmente no se puede adivinar el futuro con certeza pero, por mero "olfato" me parece que están a punto de empezar a dar noticias positivas en cascada y eso puede darle un enorme tirón para arriba a los índices (al menos los yanquis, Europa va a su anquilosado ritmo).

Posiblemente los más avezados esperan que si USA empieza a mostrar señales de recuperación, Europa NO podrá quedarse atrás y esto obligará a los alemanes a meterse de una vez por todas en el tema del eurobono y eso liquidaría en un solo paso la situación de todos los PIGS.

No digo que "ese" sea el escenario pero, si lo fuera, llegaría "justo" en el momento en que toda la gacelada esperaba la "gran caída" y, una vez más, los grandes se alzarían con todas las perlas dejando las migajas para los que se salieron del mercado.

Pregunto... si tuvieras que ganar dinero... en qué punto harías un "Gran Iván" ?... cuando todos los esperan o en el momento menos pensado ?

Pues eso.

[MODE PILLADO EN SAN A 7,23 OFF]


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que exageraos que son estos gringos , ya estan descontando la QE3
> 
> aqui lo unico que se puede hacer es parapetarse en la bajista de corto plazo y rezar para que aguante ::



Lo van a poner dificil pero todavía el escenario sigue siendo el mismo.

Aunque supere la bajista a corto plazo, mucho cuidado.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cerrado en maximos diarios, menuda panda de cerdos . Algun dia reiremos los ultimos y esto va a ser un parto.
> 
> El sp sube casi un 3 y medio % y aun siguen con ganas. Mi amigo el hdlgp de bernie *ya tiene el cartucho preparado*.



Ná, un perdigón de mierda. ::


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

Una reflexión....

En el último batacazo que hubo...san llegó a estar a menos de 4 euros.

recuerdo gente diciendo meses antes: "como san baje de 6 compro a tope, y si baja a 4, jaja, hipoteco mi casa y compro todo san"

Al final ninguno de los que decía eso de mi entorno lo hizo, es más, ni compró acciones.

Por qué? por el miedo.....a todos se nos hizo ver que lo peor estaba aún por llegar...analistos, foreros, entendidillos y demás, daban por hecho que la bolsa bajaría mucho más. 

Ya sabéis el resto de la historia.

Ahora hablas con la gente, lees foros y todo el mundo está convencido de que esto aún ha de bajar mucho más.

Santander estuvo a 5,56...y poca gente que conozco compró, "porque va a bajar mucho más"

Pues bien, es posible que no lo volvamos a ver a ese precio, quien sabe...lo digo por lo que ocurrió hace unos años....parece que la bolsa hace lo contrario de lo que todo el mundo piensa.

Y ahora todo el mundo piensa que va a bajar, luego....

alegraos de que estén prohibidos los cortos, dinero que os ahorrais:fiufiu:


----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2011)

Santa *Virgencita de las Gacelas* te suplico:

*Pon el SAN a 7,43* antes de conducirnos a los
infiernos "_muertovivientistas_".
Te prometo que seré más estricto con los *stop loss y aceptaré
las pérdidas* sin esperar los rebotes.
Trae a *Rafaxl* todos los días al foro hasta que ello ocurra
y te prometo que en la próxima Semana Santa iré a Sevilla
y alquilaré unas sillas privilegiadas para ver el paso de 
todas las procesiones.
Ah! y no te olvides de *habilitar los cortos* para cuando ello suceda.
Que así sea. Amén.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

el ibex esta destinado a los infiernos , es bajista maximos y minimos decrecientes 8:


----------



## faraico (23 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Santa *Virgencita de las Gacelas* te suplico:
> 
> *Pon el SAN a 7,43* antes de conducirnos a los
> infiernos "_muertovivientistas_".
> ...



ni se te ocurra vender a 7,43.....no se vaya a ir a 9o


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Noticion, aunque por algunos conocido:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0-millones-de-ayuda-del-gobierno-de-eeuu.html


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Noticion, aunque por algunos conocido:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0-millones-de-ayuda-del-gobierno-de-eeuu.html



Que se lo coman con patatas. Está repleto de mierda y los 100.000 millones los tendrán que devolver, digo yo, salvo que el negrata la lie antes de que le despidan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Pues para mi no cambia nada, estan igual que el dia 18, la tendencia sigue siendo la misma.
Lo que si parece claro que algo se mueve, JPMorgan quedandose con BoA, Greenspan señalando al de al lado, subidita al petroleo...

PD: El SAN bajara hasta 3, lo certificara el señor TONUEL. Palabra de Tochovista.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

bank of guano terminara como lehman , pero parece que quieren hacer creer que la operacion es buena 

hay estos gringos 8:


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues para mi no cambia nada, estan igual que el dia 18, la tendencia sigue siendo la misma.
> Lo que si parece claro que algo se mueve, JPMorgan quedandose con BoA, Greenspan señalando al de al lado, subidita al petroleo...
> 
> PD: El SAN bajara hasta 3, lo certificara el señor TONUEL. Palabra de Tochovista.



Tonuel va a tener que ampliar el límite del MegaDown ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

yo estoy alucinando con lo de bank of guano ::

dudo mucho que la compre algun banco , pero que mucho , cuando quiebre no digan que les cojio por sorpresa , estos gringos hacen como si fuera lo mas natural del mundo seran pendejos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2011)

Lo mas gracioso es que BoA se quedo con ML porque este ultimo tambien estaba quebrado. Entre quebrados anda el juego, esta claro.

No me creo esta subida como como info de otra impresoradazimbagueña, porque tendriamos a la plata y oro subiendo como los aticos de sanchinarro.

PD: Señor Bertok, estaremos aqui para verlo


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo mas gracioso es que BoA se quedo con ML porque este ultimo tambien estaba quebrado. Entre quebrados anda el juego, esta claro.
> 
> No me creo esta subida como como info de otra impresoradazimbagueña, porque tendriamos a la plata y oro subiendo como los aticos de sanchinarro.
> 
> PD: Señor Bertok, estaremos aqui para verlo



Y tanto que lo veremos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

veo que los rebotes son por rumores mientras la realidad se pone mas jodida que nunca , respetando los stop loss es probable que nos encontremos un dia de estos con un guano acojonante ienso:

lo del banco del guano no tiene otra solucion que la quiebra , banco que lo compre banco quebrado mas pronto que tarde 

estos gringos son unos maquinas haciendo como que aqui no pasa nada , de pronto cuando empieza el guano son capaces de decir que es por bank of guano ::


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

Pues siguen pepones aun, el jueves podemos tener buen dia con el dato de paro y demas. Estos gringos estan mas salidos que charlie sheen.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues siguen pepones aun, el jueves podemos tener buen dia con el dato de paro y demas.



Rafaxl, el dato es lo de menos.

Están especulando si Tito Bernie suelta los verdes o no.

Ojalá les reviente en las manos.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Rafaxl, el dato es lo de menos.
> 
> Están especulando si Tito Bernie suelta los verdes o no.
> 
> Ojalá les reviente en las manos.



Yo como he puesto esta tarde... creo que va a defraudar si es que al final no pulsa el print. Y de ahi trallazo. Claro que son suposiciones de bruja lola.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yo como he puesto esta tarde... creo que va a defraudar si es que al final no pulsa el print. Y de ahi trallazo. Claro que son suposiciones de bruja lola.



Pues yo creo que tomará alguna medida innovadora que no entenderá ni dios y tendremos una volatilidad de cojones.

De este pollo desconfío demasiado, me parece peor que Greenspan 8:


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2011)

Hombre, esa foto hace brillar a su post ::

El caso es que me voy a finales de esta semana de vacaciones... había pensado seguir operando y tal... de hecho ya tenía el portátil preparado, todo el software, etc...

Pero ayer, al cerrar el día, tuve un momento de "lucidez" y finalmente he decido tomarme las vacaciones completamente sabáticas. Tres semanazas (guauuuu) completas sin operar... lo cual para mí es ya un mérito (por lo del síndrome de abstinencia y tal...).

Ya no recuerdo la última vez que cogí vacaciones para hacer, simplemente, "vacaciones". Siempre he ido con el portátil a cuestas en los últimos años. Queda muy "kirsch" eso de ganar pasta mientras estás de vacaciones, pero creo que esta vez lo dejaré correr. 
Tengo la suerte de tener lo que para mí es uno de los mejores trabajos del mundo, y de vez en cuando hay que aprovechar las ventajas que te ofrece: el poder dejar de trabajar cuantos días gustes, a tu discreción.

Sumemos a eso que el mercado todavía está estabilizándose de sus recientes meneos de pánico (y lo que te rondaré morena), y creo que eso convierte a este momento en una ocasión perfecta para una pequeña desconexión. 

Así pues, sean buenos y escuchen las plegarias del Maestro Nico hasta el 15 de Septiembre, cuando me reincorporaré a la disciplina de HVEI35. Si están a punto de abrir una posición, y su corazón duda, recuerden también las palabras del "Maestro" MuertoViviente:



> _respetando los stop loss es probable que nos encontremos un dia de estos con un guano acojonante
> _



[sic]

Ya lo ven, la operativa es clara y cristalina: fijen SL en los 13000, respétenlo, y esperen a que llegue el guano _un día de estos_. Eventualmente. :XX::XX::XX::XX:




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo más sospechoso de todo es que los siguientes foreros están M.I.A:
> 
> Sr. Claca
> Maese Pollastre
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (23 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, esa foto hace brillar a su post ::
> 
> El caso es que me voy a finales de esta semana de vacaciones... había pensado seguir operando y tal... de hecho ya tenía el portátil preparado, todo el software, etc...
> 
> ...



Vaya con Dios y disfrutes las vacaciones. Yo le tomo el relevo con mis conocidas gaceladas y 60.000 pepones esperando entrar largos cuando toquemos fondo... ¿y cuando es eso?







Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (23 Ago 2011)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya con Dios y disfrutes las vacaciones. Yo le tomo el relevo con mis conocidas gaceladas y 60.000 pepones esperando entrar largos cuando toquemos fondo... ¿y cuando es eso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando baje la marea y a alguna chati de esas se le escape el bañador... :: Ahi entras con todo lo largo, en bolsa claro, o con bolsa ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2011)

Disfrute Maese Pollastre!
Y creo que ha hecho bien en dejar los bártulos en casa. 

_La sensación de ganar dinero es fantástica, pero no es comparable con la de gastarlo en vacaciones!!!!!_


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

Maese, hace bien. El mercado está ahora para perder con tanto movimiento y el barbas afilando el dalle.

Que disfrute fundiendo las plusvas.


----------



## rbotic statistics (23 Ago 2011)

*El místico 7.700 (c) rbotic*

El increible poder del *místico 7.700 *ha actuado... y las risas que provocaban aquellos mensajes de rbotic de que nos íbamos al místico 7.700 han ido desapareciendo... supongo que lo habéis visto?

Además ahora, protegidos ahora en el místico 8.100, no se espera que ambos niveles místicos vuelvan a ser hollados y mancilados... y el camino ya está trazado hacia el místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011... los que conocen a rbotic ya saben lo que eso significa! 

Espero que hayaís cogido billete para tal viaje... 

La leyenda de rbotic continua...

S2s


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> El increible poder del *místico 7.700 *ha actuado... y las risas que provocaban aquellos mensajes de rbotic de que nos íbamos al místico 7.700 han ido desapareciendo... supongo que lo habéis visto?
> 
> Además ahora, protegidos ahora en el místico 8.100, no se espera que ambos niveles místicos vuelvan a ser hollados y mancilados... y el camino ya está trazado hacia el místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011... los que conocen a rbotic ya saben lo que eso significa!
> 
> ...



Coooooooooññññññññññoooooooooooooo


----------



## rbotic statistics (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, estoy de acuerdo en el nivel de 8330 (es vital en el muy corto plazo).
> 
> Este mediodía he entrado fuerte ante la llegada de los 7700 (espero que el robotics ese tenga una flor en el culo)



Bueno, supongo que es eso... la flor en el culo ha vuelto a actuar!

S2s bertok


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> El increible poder del *místico 7.700 *ha actuado... y las risas que provocaban aquellos mensajes de rbotic de que nos íbamos al místico 7.700 han ido desapareciendo... supongo que lo habéis visto?
> 
> Además ahora, protegidos ahora en el místico 8.100, no se espera que ambos niveles místicos vuelvan a ser hollados y mancilados... y el camino ya está trazado hacia el místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011... los que conocen a rbotic ya saben lo que eso significa!
> 
> ...



hay que me lol  10700 no lo veo :no:


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Bueno, supongo que es eso... la flor en el culo ha vuelto a actuar!
> 
> S2s bertok



¿nos va a quitar el ansiado GUANO?


----------



## rosonero (23 Ago 2011)

Madre mía !!!! Rbotic ya pasa página al guano y se alinea con Mulder :8:

Este hilo pasa a ser el último bastión del Guano (con muertoviviente y Bertok como sus apóstoles)


----------



## rbotic statistics (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿nos va a quitar el ansiado GUANO?



Lo siento...

Toca movimiento al alza... Rally de Navidad... luego ya veremos!

S2s


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Madre mía !!!! Rbotic ya pasa página al guano y se alinea con Mulder :8:
> 
> Este hilo pasa a ser el último bastión del Guano (con muertoviviente y Bertok como sus apóstoles)



Apuesto por bajas generalizadas en los mercados, pero cambio de opinión rápidamente si el chulibex supera los 8600 (al menos en el corto plazo de un par de semanas).


----------



## rbotic statistics (23 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Madre mía !!!! Rbotic ya pasa página al guano y se alinea con Mulder :8:
> 
> Este hilo pasa a ser el último bastión del Guano (con muertoviviente y Bertok como sus apóstoles)



Ya os avisé con meses de antelación del místico 7.700...

Suelo de este arreón bajista...

S2s


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Lo siento...
> 
> Toca movimiento al alza... Rally de Navidad... luego ya veremos!
> 
> S2s



!!! no jodas !!!, que vendí las timofónicas con plusvas en el rebote :


----------



## ghkghk (23 Ago 2011)

Por Dios Robotic dame 4 valores del Ibex o el Stoxx que aun me subo al vagon en marcha!!!! Como me gusta el peponeo!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rafaxl (23 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> !!! no jodas !!!, que vendí las timofónicas con plusvas en el rebote :



No acabo de entender, poniendome en el pellejo de este hombre yo estaria mas que petado de pasta viendo con ese ojo los movimientos del mercado...

Olentzero...estas ahi??? :XX:


----------



## rosonero (24 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ya os avisé con meses de antelación del místico 7.700...
> 
> Suelo de este arreón bajista...
> 
> S2s



Pero hombre si solo los rozó un poquitín durante menos de una hora


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2011)

Paso a saludar y actualizo el último gráfico para que se vea el desenlace:



Claca dijo:


> *IBEX*
> 
> Seguimos con la ración de gráficos operables. Será el último en una temporadita.
> 
> ...










Pese a que dilató por debajo, finalmente rompió el canal y cumplió el planteamiento al 100%.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Paso a saludar y actualizo el último gráfico para que se vea el desenlace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, desde el movil no veo nada... ¿dónde crees que vamos digamos de aquí a noviembre? Como opinión simplemente.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, desde el movil no veo nada... ¿dónde crees que vamos digamos de aquí a noviembre? Como opinión simplemente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



La volatilidad sigue alta, los objetivos no se han alcanzado y la estructura del movimiento bajista permanece intacta, así que de momento yo no me confiaría. No obstante, jamás he sido de los que han puesto fecha o prisas al guano y creo que hay margen de sobras para marear al personal. Llevamos una caída muy fuerte y un par de sustos importantes en el cuerpo, y todavía no hemos tenido un rebote sólido, por lo que tampoco sería de extrañar un poco de amor alcista durante algunos días o semanas para aliviar el miedo.

De aquí a noviembre, si el escenario no cambia, yo apostaría por hacer un nuevo mínimo y ya un giro fuerte. De todos modos, yo opero en el corto plazo y voy tramo a tramo, por lo que tómate eso como lo que pedías, una opinión simplemente, porque a la que el precio dé muestras de modificar el guión, me cambio de chaqueta ;-)

Espero que las vacaciones te hayan sentado muy bien. A mí lo máximo que me ha dado el verano ha sido una bronquitis que no termina de curar >: (


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, esa foto hace brillar a su post ::
> 
> El caso es que me voy a finales de esta semana de vacaciones... había pensado seguir operando y tal... de hecho ya tenía el portátil preparado, todo el software, etc...
> 
> ...



A disfrutar, aunque reconoce que no es tanto por ti, como por la niña; esos inocentes píxels te miraban ya con expresión cansada, y hasta un malvado ejpeculador como tú tiene sus sentimientos


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> El increible poder del *místico 7.700 *ha actuado... y las risas que provocaban aquellos mensajes de rbotic de que nos íbamos al místico 7.700 han ido desapareciendo... supongo que lo habéis visto?
> 
> Además ahora, protegidos ahora en el místico 8.100, no se espera que ambos niveles místicos vuelvan a ser hollados y mancilados... y el camino ya está trazado hacia el místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011... los que conocen a rbotic ya saben lo que eso significa!
> 
> ...




Las cosas como son, se han alcanzado los 7.700 y allí se ha rebotado, enhorabuena. Ahora bien, han sido dos años repitiendo lo mismo, durante los cuales al más mínimo síntoma bajista aparecías para recordar tus niveles, aún cuando el precio luego giraba y se iba 3.000 puntos arriba, y lo más importante de todo, hayas acertado o no, durante todo este tiempo nadie ha podido aprender nada de ti, porque no has dado explicación alguna a tu críptico mensaje. En fin, tu pin, legendario rbotic :XX:


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

Terremoto, bajadita en el momento y luego subidón. Supongo que ni un terremoto les cambia el guión.

El chiste de hoy dice que la bolsa se ha disparado... cuando se han enterado de que los políticos abandonaban el capitolio.

Aunque el after esté tranquilo de momento... mañana pa´bajo... y si no, pasado.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias amigos , moodys a venido a hecharnos una mano 

la cosa de la economia se esta complicando , hoy toca parapetarse en la bajista de corto plazo y si esta aguanta no veo otro camino que el guaneo .

respetar el stop loss 8:


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



rosonero dijo:


> Madre mía !!!! Rbotic ya pasa página al guano y se alinea con Mulder :8:
> 
> Este hilo pasa a ser el último bastión del Guano (con muertoviviente y Bertok como sus apóstoles)



Hoyga hamijo, las comparaciones son odiosas, yo doy previsiones temporales basadas en ciclos y estadísticas, no en cálculos numerológicos ni en alineaciones planetarias, además cubro todo el espectro temporal, desde el duelo western con el zombie del otro día hasta previsiones anuales, dando timings bastante concretos.

Además la palabra 'místico' no aparece en ninguno de mis posts (para rbotic hasta el 8286 es 'místico'


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

el iTraxx Crossover no se baja de la burra sube un 1,6 % 713 puntos ienso: la cosa se pone interesante , parece que seguimos en un lateral y tiene mas pinta de romper por abajo , pero cuidado al loro con el stop loss 8:


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Acéptelo, son la pareja de moda....::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

De momento la esto pinta bien , no han llegado ni a la bajista :Baile:


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2011)

Hay silencio en la sala...¿Susto o muerte?. Ya están con las hostilidades. A ver si terminamos pronto hoy y dejamos que se maten entre ellos. 200 puntos de Ibex entran en juego....


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

se veia venir


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

estos cabrones han hecho de to pa retrasarnos el guano , como se rompa el lateral por abajo tendremos fiesta , no han podido atacar la bajista hay que me lol


----------



## rosonero (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compararlos :8: nada más lejos de mi intención, Dottore o


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

seguimos metidos en el lateral , por abajo soporte claro los 8000 por arriba la bajista de corto plazo como resistencia :Baile:


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2011)

No andará por los 8520 por casualidad ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No andará por los 8520 por casualidad ¿no?



asi a ojo esta por los 8400 poco mas , si rompemos el 8000 el guanazo va a ser brutal :baba:


----------



## aksarben (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Además la palabra 'místico' no aparece en ninguno de mis posts (para rbotic hasta el 8286 es 'místico'



Hoyga, que para la época el 80286 era bien místico, sobre todo si lo que tenías era un 8086 ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias,

parece que seguimos donde estabamos, y ya es miercoles.

Por ahi andara señor Fran200, sospecho de su presencia a estas horas, algo malo pasara...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

el ibex se esta quedando atras ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Vaya, lo siento señor Pollastre y señor Mulder, la señora Salgado el viernes subira los impuestos a las grandes fortunas. Por especuladores. :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex se esta quedando atras ienso:



Semos la locomotora de Europa en cuanto a crecimiento, eso debe notarse en las bolsas


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

el iTraxx Crossover subiendo un 2,2% en 718 puntos , tengo la sensacion de que el guano va a llegar pero de uno u otra forma consiguen aplazarlo pero 
el iTraxx Crossover nos dice claramente como se estan protegiendo los cabrones contra el big guano ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Cuando esto llegue a 70, vendra el GUANO.
VDAX


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

ahora si parece que guaneamos en serio , ahora que han pillado a toda gacela viviente  no dejen ni los huesos amigos leoncios 8:

edito , que alegria el ibex el que mas cae :Aplauso:


----------



## rosonero (24 Ago 2011)

Parece que volveremos a tener la oportunidad de poner a prueba esos 8100 rboticos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

los que importan son los 8000 clavados , si lo rompemos segundo tramo bajista que te crio


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Hoyga, que para la época el 80286 era bien místico, sobre todo si lo que tenías era un 8086 ::



Trescientas mil místicas pesetas pagué yo por el 80.286.... por ese dinero hoy me compro 3 portátiles generosos... ayss... que tiempos...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

Las compañías Telefónica, Banco Santander e Iberdrola podrían verse forzadas a pagar al gobierno 1.000 millones de euros por deduciones fiscales registradas por las adquisiciones de compañías extranjeras antes de 2007, según citan varias fuentes cercanas a esta operación.


hay que me lol , a perro flaco todo son pulgas


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2011)

Esto va a subir un webo hoy.
Esta tarde Vix 32.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2011)

Grandioso el místico último post del Malvado RobotNick. Impagable.

El tío realmente se cree sus propias ínfulas. Es terrorífico


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

A las 10 publicaban dato macro de Alemania, ¿ha ido bien o qué?

Edito: (Lo sé, lo sé, ya estaba descontado, ni siquiera se tenía en cuenta y tal. Pero ahora estamos en verde)


----------



## rosonero (24 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> A las 10 publicaban dato macro de Alemania, ¿ha ido bien o qué?
> 
> Edito: (Lo sé, lo sé, ya estaba descontado, ni siquiera se tenía en cuenta y tal. Pero ahora estamos en verde)



Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Difícil de entender la reacción de las bolsas que ante un dato de IFO bastante peor de lo esperado han reaccionado con alzas fuertes.


:XX::XX:


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los que importan son los 8000 clavados , si lo rompemos segundo tramo bajista que te crio



Para romper esos 8000, necesitariamos casi un 3% de caida en el dia de hoy.  
No creo, y no se nada de esto, que eso se produzca hoy solamente. No veo el mercado para ello, a nivel de nada, aunque esta claro, repito, no se absolutamente nada de esto.
Pero cada dia que pasa, veo mas lejos esos niveles a finales de Agosto de 6 mil y pico, y a este paso ni de los 7 mil y pico.
Pero bueno, creo que el final de esta incertidumbre sera como el de casi todos: la bolsa subira..o bajara. (asi no hay error posible).
Y sino, pues..."sera en Octubre"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

eso es el chocolate del loro comparado con los 8.400 millones que timofónica le reclamaba al gobierno alemán y este le ha dicho


Spoiler












edito para que se entienda :


> Las compañías Telefónica, Banco Santander e Iberdrola podrían verse forzadas a pagar al gobierno 1.000 millones de euros por deduciones fiscales registradas por las adquisiciones de compañías extranjeras antes de 2007, según citan varias fuentes cercanas a esta operación.
> 
> 
> hay que me lol , a perro flaco todo son pulgas


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Difícil de entender la reacción de las bolsas que ante un dato de IFO bastante peor de lo esperado han reaccionado con alzas fuertes.
> 
> 
> :XX::XX:



O sea que sí que estaba descontado y al final ha sido menos malo de lo que se temía inicialmente.

[modo "todo tiene explicación"=off]

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

Agosto 108,7 frente 111 previsto IFO 

por un momento se activo el bug del dato malo , luego se dieron cuenta de que aqui no sacan QE si las cosas van mal 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

como suben los cabrones ::


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2011)

Olorcillo a dia quemagalecascortas.
Como los yankees abran en verde la subida puede ser bonita.


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

psss. de momento el overnight se estaba portando bien hasta llegar a los 1140-45, pero ahora ha empezado a zumbar pa'rriba siguiendo a las bolsas europedas... e incluso antes. A este ritmo, efectivamente, abrimos en verde.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Olorcillo a dia quemagalecascortas.
> Como los yankees abran en verde la subida puede ser bonita.



Con terremoto ayer y todo, seguro que activan el chip patriótico y el de aquí-no-ha-pasao-ná. Al menos por un rato, hasta que cierren los mercados europeos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

pero el ibex se queda ya muy atras o guanea o petardazo :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Hoyga, que para la época el 80286 era bien místico, sobre todo si lo que tenías era un 8086 ::



Pues yo tuve un 80286 en la época del 8086 con su disco duro de 40 Mb. y CGA (mientras lo habitual era tener solo diskette y Hercules) ¡una auténtica pieza de coleccionista oiga!

Su uso era hacer de host para varias terminales y funcionaba con MS-DOS 3.1 o XENIX, su pila de manuales ocupaba unos increíbles 100 cm. de puro papel , con sus místicas hojas 'dejadas en blanco intencionadamente' D), apilados de lado uno sobre otro.

Algo totalmente audaz e impensable con el nivel tecnológico de hoy en día ::

edito: aun lo guardo en algún desván polvoriento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Pero como puede ser una atrapagacelascortas, si no se puede ponerse corto?
Si suben regalan dinero, gracias gobierno, esta puede ser una medida mejor que la de 400 euros.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Ago 2011)

MUlder un par de preguntitas por curiosidad


Hace tiempo decías que utilizabas tus propios programas, entonces me han surgido unas dudas, ahora sé perl

1) ¿en qué lenguaje has hecho tus programas?

2) Existe algún sitio donde se puedan ver los diferentes algoritmos para poderlos implementar?? en algún lenguaje me refiero


Muchas gracias


----------



## Condor (24 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> MUlder un par de preguntitas por curiosidad
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo decías que utilizabas tus propios programas, entonces me han surgido unas dudas, ahora sé perl
> ...



Te faltó preguntar de dónde obtiene los datos y como los trata, que no todo es el algoritmo


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

Ostras tú... yo creía que ya no quedaba nadie que se acordara de XENIX... yo tambien trabajé con ello en un 8086 con pantalla de fósforo verde... una maravilla. Luego en 80286 lo tuve instado e iba como terminal del otro... pero no creo que llegara a usarlo más de 15 días. Ya todo se fué al MSDOS... 4.1 si mal no recuerdo.. ayysss... tiempos para el recuerdo... suena de fondo... Locomía..!!!


----------



## rosonero (24 Ago 2011)

De CAPITAL BOLSA

_BCE COMPRANDO BONOS ITALIANOS

Miércoles, 24 de Agosto del 2011 - 10:22:38


Según operadores del mercado de deuda, el BCE está comprando bonos italianos._


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Ago 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Te faltó preguntar de dónde obtiene los datos y como los trata, que no todo es el algoritmo



bueno en ese caso me importa menos

quiero decir

me los puedo bajar de invertia y meterlos en la base de datos mysql.

O del yahoo

o de otros sitios

aunque no sean en tiempo real


Es decir los datos, y cargarlos en la base de datos para poderlos tratar no es problema


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> MUlder un par de preguntitas por curiosidad
> 
> Hace tiempo decías que utilizabas tus propios programas, entonces me han surgido unas dudas, ahora sé perl



Pues yo creo que python le da 100 patadas a perl, ese lenguaje es el caos puro, ya ni siquiera es lo mejor en pattern recognition, que era lo que le distinguía antes.




> 1) ¿en qué lenguaje has hecho tus programas?



La respuesta sería redundante 




> 2) Existe algún sitio donde se puedan ver los diferentes algoritmos para poderlos implementar?? en algún lenguaje me refiero



¿qué algoritmos? si te refieres a mis sistemas de timing es algo propio que he ido desgranando de todas las obras de Gann que han caido en mis manos y también me he inventando algunas cosas más sobre el camino.

También buceo entre estadísticas a largo plazo, pero eso es algo que viene también de mi propio desarrollo, los algoritmos que uso son el producto de mi análisis de un problema o un proceso, no de algo que haya visto por ahí.


----------



## aksarben (24 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ostras tú... yo creía que ya no quedaba nadie que se acordara de XENIX...



Lo mejor es cuando, años después, decías que Microsoft hizo un UNIX y la gente te miraba con cara de :: Y hablo de informáticos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que python le da 100 patadas a perl, ese lenguaje es el caos puro, ya ni siquiera es lo mejor en pattern recognition, que era lo que le distinguía antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok es lo que quería saber Mulder, muchas gracias


:: Foro de IBEX 35 : W. D.Gann, si tegusta la bolsa tienes queaplicar estas formulas....... ::.


Yo es que como he montado la empresa todo el backoffice va en perl


Supongo que no es la mejor opción, pero ya tengo programado todo allí, pero le echaré una ojeada al phyton. Me gusta el perl, la verdad, pero si me dices que el phyton es mejor lo miraré, auqnue hasta ahora no tengo limitaciones con el perl y eso que no he hecho poco, sobre todo en referencia a bases de datos

Hace mucho tiempo que no programaba, pero la verdad es que me da un poco igual el lenguaje (ya he pasado por casi todos)

Gann es un buen punto de partida que necesitaba muchas gracias, quería ver el incicio de estos algoritmos. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, como siempre en el blanco

PD: no estaba preguntando por los algoritmos propios que has hecho tú, por supuesto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Ostia tu, un seguidor de WDG, que bueno.

Os dejo un video para aquel que no lo conozca, yo hasta me compre un par de libros suyos.

W.D.Gann Free Lesson 1 - YouTube


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> ok es lo que quería saber Mulder, muchas gracias
> 
> 
> :: Foro de IBEX 35 : W. D.Gann, si tegusta la bolsa tienes queaplicar estas formulas....... ::.
> ...



Python es casi como java y muy orientado a objetados, aunque es muy estricto con la forma del texto del programa, se quejará si no pones bien las tabulaciones y al final te obliga a programar bien, quieras o no 

Tiene casi tantos módulos como perl, todo tipo de libs. para que programes con ventanitas en entornos gráficos, sea el que sea, funciona en windows, etc.

Aunque tiene la pega de que algunos módulos no están bien portados a win y te puede tocar recompilarlos, pero como yo uso Linux a mi me da igual.


----------



## rbotic statistics (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que python le da 100 patadas a perl, ese lenguaje es el caos puro, ya ni siquiera es lo mejor en pattern recognition, que era lo que le distinguía antes.
> 
> La respuesta sería redundante
> 
> ...



Anda que Gann y sus ciclos no son místicos ni na! Cuestión de Fé...

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (24 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Grandioso el místico último post del Malvado RobotNick. Impagable.
> 
> El tío realmente se cree sus propias ínfulas. Es terrorífico



Sr. Don Pollo 

Si se cumplen, porque no creerlas?... ha visto Ud la reacción tras tocar el místico 7.700? y esto es sólo el comienzo!

S2s


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Python es casi como java y muy orientado a objetados, aunque es muy estricto con la forma del texto del programa, se quejará si no pones bien las tabulaciones y al final te obliga a programar bien, quieras o no
> 
> Tiene casi tantos módulos como perl, todo tipo de libs. para que programes con ventanitas en entornos gráficos, sea el que sea, funciona en windows, etc.
> 
> Aunque tiene la pega de que algunos módulos no están bien portados a win y te puede tocar recompilarlos, pero como yo uso Linux a mi me da igual.



Y si quiero sacar un mac o un rsi de una una serie? las medias? 

se puede ver en algún sitio los pasos (algoritmo) que utilizan para sacar estos datos de las series


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Pedidos industriales zona euro junio -0,7% vs +0,5% esperado. Interanual +11,1% vs +12,1% esperado. 

Esta descontado, circulen.

Rbotic, pon el mapa de acciones, que este post lo lee mucha gente ansiosa de formarse una cartera de l/p.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Greenspan llama corriendo a los chinos que no se enteran.

Según diversos operadores de divisas, fondos soberanos chinos están comprando el euro/dólar a niveles del 1,4410/1,4420..


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Anda que Gann y sus ciclos no son místicos ni na! Cuestión de Fé...
> 
> S2s



Los ciclos de Gann funcionan, pero es importantísimo saber como aplicarlos en la práctica y eso no es nada fácil, a mi me costó mucho tiempo dar con la clave y esta no tiene que ver exactamente con lo que hay por ahí escrito sobre Gann, es algo más.

Pero funcionar funciona, aunque no lo haga al 100% el índice de aciertos es muy alto.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

cerramos cortos , a ver que hacen :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> Y si quiero sacar un mac o un rsi de una una serie? las medias?
> 
> se puede ver en algún sitio los pasos (algoritmo) que utilizan para sacar estos datos de las series



Para eso tendrás que saber como se calculan esos indicadores, personalmente yo no los uso pero buscando en Google es fácil dar con las fórmulas.

De todas formas también existe esta librería en C, creo que los demás lenguajes tienen tweaks para acceder a estas librerías:

TA-Lib : Technical Analysis Library - Home


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Vaya subidita que hemos tenido de nuevo, claro, como indica la palabra de moda otra vez: estaba descontado ::.

En fin, cachondeo a tope y el bce comprando mierda y van...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> Y si quiero sacar un mac o un rsi de una una serie? las medias?
> 
> se puede ver en algún sitio los pasos (algoritmo) que utilizan para sacar estos datos de las series




Ahí tienes cómo calcular diversos indicadores, está hecho para representar en Excel pero da igual porque lo que te interesa son las fórmulas:

Economía Excel: BOLSA


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos , a ver que hacen :Baile:



Eso significa que ya das por perdida la predicción de los 6700 para el 31?
Fin de la caída y acabamos el mes en nueve miles?
Cada hora que pasa creo mas que esto va a salir hacia arriba. Sigue siendo un circo. Y hacen lo que quieren en la pista.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Ago 2011)

Muchas gracias a todoss!!!!! :baba::baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Eso significa que ya das por perdida la predicción de los 6700 para el 31?
> Fin de la caída y acabamos el mes en nueve miles?
> Cada hora que pasa creo mas que esto va a salir hacia arriba. Sigue siendo un circo. Y hacen lo que quieren en la pista.



aun nos queda la bajista , si es capaz de aguantar nos vamos pabajo , pero por precaucion primero quiero ver que aguante una vez mas un saludo ienso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Cada hora que pasa creo mas que esto va a salir hacia arriba. Sigue siendo un circo. Y hacen lo que quieren en la pista.



Y yo que pensaba que en la pista estábamos las gacelas ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Aqui de momento no se ha roto nada, cuando se rompa, y suba por encima de la db se dira.
Seguimos con el mismo plan, parece que ahora quieren ustedes un -4% todos los dias. En un mes nos cargamos el indice.

Paciencia y tranquilidad.


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Lo mejor es cuando, años después, decías que Microsoft hizo un UNIX y la gente te miraba con cara de :: Y hablo de informáticos...



Y ya les dices que hizo un sistema operativo que funcionaba... entonces flipan. BUeno, al menos yo nunca tuve el más minimo problema, salvo alguna pequeña limitación.


Joer, que viejuno...


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Y ya les dices que hizo un sistema operativo que funcionaba... entonces flipan. BUeno, al menos yo nunca tuve el más minimo problema, salvo alguna pequeña limitación.
> 
> Joer, que viejuno...



Yo también he sufrido esas cosas, así que no me queda más remedio que autocalificarme de....viejuno :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

bueno pa dentro otra vez :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2011)

pssssshhh..... programen en assembler, pendejossss :XX:


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

A ver si me acuerdo de lo básico al menos...

mov ax,cs
mov ds,ax
mov ah,....
mov dx, offset laninadepollastre
int 21h
xor ax,ax
int 21h

laninadepollastre:
?????


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> pssssshhh..... programen en assembler, pendejossss :XX:



Yo ya lo hice en su día de la mano del (todavía más viejuno) señor Norton


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que a partir de mañana esto se decidira si toca imaginacion o realidad.
Cierres por encima de 8470 lo consideraria como inicio de rebote serio, por debajo de ahi, continuariamos en tendencia bajista a c/p.

Ni el eurusd, oro y plata predicen una nueva ronda de estimulos. Futuros usa vienen cantando que el guion no ha cambiado desde hace 2 semanas.
Y como no cambie señor Rbotic el mistico no sera tan mistico. Ponga usted el mapa.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

lo unico que me preocupa es que salga algun dato demasiado malo 

estamos cerca de romper el lateral , e irnos pabajo , si finalmente caemos debemos aplaudir a los leoncios :Aplauso: porque lo estan haciendo de libro con unos rebotes atrapagacelas que parece que no queda ninguna sin su porcion de guano 8:


----------



## Francisco Camps (24 Ago 2011)

Nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero ahora estoy pensando en comprar 20.000€ en acciones del Santander. Son todos mis ahorros pero tengo un empleo bastante seguro. ¿Como lo veis? Muchos de mis amigos compraron cuando estaba a 8 y me presionaron mucho. ¿Ahora son un chollo? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## faraico (24 Ago 2011)

Me da a mi que los "gacelas" van a ser los que no entren a estos precios, se pierdan el rebote y entren en los 10.000 puntos....para luego quedarse pillados

al tiempo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero ahora estoy pensando en comprar 20.000€ en acciones del Santander. Son todos mis ahorros pero tengo un empleo bastante seguro. ¿Como lo veis? Muchos de mis amigos compraron cuando estaba a 8 y me presionaron mucho. ¿Ahora son un chollo? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

6 es menor que 8.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

La rentabilidad del bono griego a 2 años extiende las subidas en la jornada de hoy, elevándose a niveles anteriores a la reunión de emergencia del 21 de julio. El bono a 2 años se sitúa en el 39,72% frente al máximo del 39,38% anterior al 21 de julio.

En el ánimo inversor pesan las negativas perspectivas de crecimiento económico (reciente revisión a la baja) y la demanda por parte de Finlandia de garantías por su participación en el segundo plan de rescate. El coste del seguro frente a un default repunta 106 puntos básicos hasta los 2.200 pbs.


----------



## tarrito (24 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 6 es menor que 8.



y mayor que, que que ...

3 (¿?) ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero ahora estoy pensando en comprar 20.000€ en acciones del Santander. Son todos mis ahorros pero tengo un empleo bastante seguro. ¿Como lo veis? Muchos de mis amigos compraron cuando estaba a 8 y me presionaron mucho. ¿Ahora son un chollo? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



o si prefieres....






PD: El espiritu de botero, que me ha poseido ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Me da a mi que los "gacelas" van a ser los que no entren a estos precios, se pierdan el rebote y entren en los 10.000 puntos....para luego quedarse pillados
> 
> al tiempo



Supongo que habrás leido cuales son los razonamientos que nos llevan, a algunos, pensar que esto todavía no a terminado. El escenario bajista, de momento, no ha variado ni un ápice. Si piensas lo contrario, no estaría de más que dieras tus motivos. Y no vale eso de más no va caer, ni zapatero no lo permitirá. Lo demás es wishful thinking.

Sin acritud y tal, eh?


----------



## The Replicant (24 Ago 2011)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero ahora estoy pensando en comprar 20.000€ en acciones del Santander. Son todos mis ahorros pero tengo un empleo bastante seguro. ¿Como lo veis? Muchos de mis amigos compraron cuando estaba a 8 y me presionaron mucho. ¿Ahora son un chollo? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



que dicen tus amigos ahora con acciones a 8???? :XX:

que se lo pasan bomba en las juntas de accionistas???? ::


----------



## Rauxa (24 Ago 2011)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero ahora estoy pensando en comprar 20.000€ en acciones del Santander. Son todos mis ahorros pero tengo un empleo bastante seguro. ¿Como lo veis? Muchos de mis amigos compraron cuando estaba a 8 y me presionaron mucho. ¿Ahora son un chollo? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



Si no tienes experiencia y decides meter todos tus ahorros, la cosa te puede salir mal. No seas avaricioso. 

Yo invierto entre 2 y 3k. Y mi filosofia es ganar muchos pocos en lugar de pocos muchos. O sea, cuando le saco entre un 5-20% vendo. Raramente aguanto más, excepto Linkedin o algún valor que se calienta mucho por algo en concreto.

Una opción seria meter 5k a santander y otros 5k a BBVA, que tanto montan, montan tanto... Suben y bajan a la par y ahora estan en la parte baja de la horquilla (ojo, que eso no quiere decir que no puedan bajar mas).

NO te juegues los 20k, resérvate unos miles y el resto, diversifica.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Diversificar entre bbva y san, es como nadar de espaldas o libre, mojar te mojaras.

Si cree que es buen momento para entrar en el sector bancario español, decidalo usted, no haga caso a sus amigos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

por cierto, a todo esto, la sangría de los bancos franceses sigue y sigue


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Parece que tampoco toca hoy o que??? los usa vienen rojos pero a saber...


----------



## faraico (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que habrás leido cuales son los razonamientos que nos llevan, a algunos, pensar que esto todavía no a terminado. El escenario bajista, de momento, no ha variado ni un ápice. Si piensas lo contrario, no estaría de más que dieras tus motivos. Y no vale eso de más no va caer, ni zapatero no lo permitirá. Lo demás es wishful thinking.
> 
> Sin acritud y tal, eh?



Hola, esto posteé ayer unas páginas más atrás...en resumen: No será la primera vez que TODO el mundo piensa que va a bajar y no baja.

Sé que igual te parece wishful thinking pero ya ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones...por tanto, no sé porque esta opinión queda invalidada, todo puede ocurrir.

"Una reflexión....

En el último batacazo que hubo...san llegó a estar a menos de 4 euros.

recuerdo gente diciendo meses antes: "como san baje de 6 compro a tope, y si baja a 4, jaja, hipoteco mi casa y compro todo san"

Al final ninguno de los que decía eso de mi entorno lo hizo, es más, ni compró acciones.

Por qué? por el miedo.....a todos se nos hizo ver que lo peor estaba aún por llegar...analistos, foreros, entendidillos y demás, daban por hecho que la bolsa bajaría mucho más. 

Ya sabéis el resto de la historia.

Ahora hablas con la gente, lees foros y todo el mundo está convencido de que esto aún ha de bajar mucho más.

Santander estuvo a 5,56...y poca gente que conozco compró, "porque va a bajar mucho más"

Pues bien, es posible que no lo volvamos a ver a ese precio, quien sabe...lo digo por lo que ocurrió hace unos años....parece que la bolsa hace lo contrario de lo que todo el mundo piensa.

Y ahora todo el mundo piensa que va a bajar, luego...."


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Pues si repasa usted aquella epoca vera que el volumen del san aquellos dias fues historico. Eso es que mucha gente compro y mucho. El 99,9% de la gente sabe de bolsa como conoce los dialectos chinos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Ago 2011)

y para todos los osados que estan operando, somos como este 

<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DhyaKYoEtsY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

slds,


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Parece que tampoco toca hoy o que??? los usa vienen rojos pero a saber...



por sentimiento contrario lo apuesto todo a que hoy comienza el big guano 

lo han estado retrasando todo lo que han podido pero estoya no aguanta mas , el iTraxx Crossover no para de subir indicandonos que se estan asegurando con cds , grecia tiene la rentabilidad de su deuda a dos años es casi del 40% :8: descuentan que sera abandonada a su suerte y tanto bank of guano como societe parece que estan ya al borde del abismo 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> recuerdo gente diciendo meses antes: "como san baje de 6 compro a tope, y si baja a 4, jaja, hipoteco mi casa y compro todo san"
> 
> Al final ninguno de los que decía eso de mi entorno lo hizo, es más, ni compró acciones.
> 
> ...



y cuando en esa gran caida estuvo a 8 y luego a 7 y luego a 6 que me dice usted de eso , durante toda esa caida muchos dijeron que caeria mas y no compraron .

entiendame el que se piense que caera mas no debe ser razon suficiente para comprar , por TECNICO el ibex es bajista le puedo asegurar que en 6 euros no se va a parar y puede recordarmelo en el futuro ienso:


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Nunca he invertido en bolsa, pero ahora estoy pensando en comprar 20.000€ en acciones del Santander. Son todos mis ahorros pero tengo un empleo bastante seguro. ¿Como lo veis? Muchos de mis amigos compraron cuando estaba a 8 y me presionaron mucho. ¿Ahora son un chollo? Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



El concurso 'The most exquisite & apetitous gazelle of the month" del hilo está concurridísimo


----------



## Violator (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Los ciclos de Gann funcionan, pero es importantísimo saber como aplicarlos en la práctica y eso no es nada fácil, a mi me costó mucho tiempo dar con la clave y esta no tiene que ver exactamente con lo que hay por ahí escrito sobre Gann, es algo más.
> 
> Pero funcionar funciona, aunque no lo haga al 100% el índice de aciertos es muy alto.



Has leido "The tunnel thru the Air"? Le sacaste el supuesto sentido oculto?


----------



## Violator (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El concurso 'The most exquisite & apetitous gazelle of the month" del hilo está concurridísimo



Lo mejor es que pida un prestamo o se apalanque asi puede comprar 200.000 en lugar de 20.000


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> y para todos los osados que estan operando, somos como este
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con picos es muy fácil, los foreros de burbuja nos agarramos a lo que sea con los dientes.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Has leido "The tunnel thru the Air"? Le sacaste el supuesto sentido oculto?



Empecé a leerlo un día que estaba en la sala del espera de la consulta de un médico y me aburrí pronto


----------



## faraico (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y cuando en esa gran caida estuvo a 8 y luego a 7 y luego a 6 que me dice usted de eso , durante toda esa caida muchos dijeron que caeria mas y no compraron .
> 
> entiendame el que se piense que caera mas no debe ser razon suficiente para comprar , por TECNICO el ibex es bajista le puedo asegurar que en 6 euros no se va a parar y puede recordarmelo en el futuro ienso:



OK....dijeron que caería más y no compraron, acertaron, ok...pero cuando en 3,9 no compraron porque pensaban que caería más, se equivocaron...al igual que en caso de que ya no caiga más actualmente, habrá gente que se equivoque.

si los mínimos del año son los de agosto pasado, se lo recordaré, eso sí, no se enfadeo

Y ojo, que yo deseo que baje el ibex pero bien bajado...


----------



## Violator (24 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Empecé a leerlo un día que estaba en la sala del espera de la consulta de un médico y me aburrí pronto



Me consuela porque a mi me parece un conyazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

para aquellos que estan como locos por comprar les pido que esperen lo menos 6 meses mis razones son principalmente que el ibex es totalmente bajista .

vamos con los indices serios :XX: me entra la risa , bueno el sp500 para ponerles solo un ejemplo muy representativo de los indices serios 

cayo aproximadamente asi a ojo desde los 1600 a los 690 , recupero el 61,8% de fibo llegando aproximadamente a los 1230 luego cayo hasta 1000 y luego finalmente supero ese 61,8% y llego hasta los 1370 desde ahi viene cayendo .

el ibex cayo aproximadamente desde los 16000 hasta los 6700 recupero como sus otros compis el 61,8% aproximadamente llego a los 12240 amigos ahi termino el asunto porque el ibex a diferencia de sus compañeros mas serios nunca a podido volver a la zona 12240 a partir de ese momento no a hecho mas que maximos y minimos decrecientes y una figura horrorosa que se llama triangulo simetrico que rompio a la baja y ahora lo tenemos en los 8000 , para terminar si el ibex no fuese bajista aproxidamente tendria que haber llegado a los 13700 mas o menos es la correlacion con el sp500 un saludo y el que quiere ver que vea y que compruebe que esto es asi ienso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con picos es muy fácil, los foreros de burbuja nos agarramos a lo que sea con los dientes.



ni punto de comparacion, nosotros escalamos a base de papelitos! que tiene mucho mas merito que usar un piolet de esos.

ahora link al video de los foreros de burbuja en pleno guano: SICKEST Base Jumping- WINGSUITS - YouTube



ps: Gracias por la info maestro M!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> OK....dijeron que caería más y no compraron, acertaron, ok...pero cuando en 3,9 no compraron porque pensaban que caería más, se equivocaron...al igual que en caso de que ya no caiga más actualmente, habrá gente que se equivoque.
> 
> si los mínimos del año son los de agosto pasado, se lo recordaré, eso sí, no se enfadeo
> 
> Y ojo, que yo deseo que baje el ibex pero bien bajado...



solo le digo que si su unica razon de compra es el sentimiento contrario , si consigue comprar mas o menos en los minimos sera pura y simple suerte , lo mas probable es que compre cuando aun quede recorrido a la baja ienso:

usted necesita del analisis tecnico para evitar que se lo coman vivo los leoncios


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Nigel Bolton


> Una de las cosas que los inversores deben mirar es la rentabilidad por dividendos, y la calidad de los activos. No se tiene que entrar en compañías de baja calidad para conseguir dividendos del 5,5%. Mi objetivo para los próximos 3-5 años es centrarnos en el retorno por dividendos, y menos en el factor de crecimiento


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

Pedidos bienes duraderos julio +4,0% vs +2,0% esperado

¿dato bueno subimos ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pedidos bienes duraderos julio +4,0% vs +2,0% esperado
> 
> ¿dato bueno subimos ?



Of course, pero hasta 8350x :no: , que se me jodería el gráfico :: :XX:

edito: la gente esta deseosa de buenas nuevas al parecer


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Bueno se acabo el guano ya. Hemos subido 100 puntos en 10 minutos y esto tiene visos de alcismo desbocado.

Espero que hayan disfrutado, yo no demasiado.

Edito: este dato puede ayudar a "descartar" la qe3 de momento. A carpatos se le caen las bragas, debe estar metido hasta el cuello.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Plata y oro por segundo dia consecutivo pegandose un hostion guapo, veremos...


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pedidos bienes duraderos julio +4,0% vs +2,0% esperado
> 
> ¿dato bueno subimos ?



Ya veo sus 6700, Sr. MuertoViviente.... 

ya los veo....

"Ven hacia la luz, Caroline.... "

Dónde coño estará el gráfico "smiley" que Chinazo_Deslocalizador posteó el otro día... lo estoy buscando pero no lo encuentro... entiendo que es _"ideal-ideal"_ para este _momento bolso _:XX::XX:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Ahora si esto sale hacia arriba cual cohete imagino a parte de la plantilla del hilo cargando contra MVV con satiras y demas adornos.

En fin el ser humano es y sera asin.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Muertoviviente creo que se estan riendo de su GUANO, no me haga mucho caso, pero esto es lo que he visto, le juro que yo no he dibujado nada con el paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

escriba minimo diez


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

malditos roedoreh  hay que parapetarse en la bajista , esperemos que aguante :ouch:

edito el ibex no levanta cabeza a ver si lo estrellan contra la bajista y lo matan de una vez pa que se vaya al fondo :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Of course, pero hasta 8350x :no: , que se me jodería el gráfico :: :XX:
> 
> edito: la gente esta deseosa de buenas nuevas al parecer









de momento :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

bueno creo que finalmente tendremos desenlace , si rompe la bajista salir corriendo los cortos y si no puede no creo que se atrevan a atacarlo y se iran palfondo .

parece que la ultima gacela que faltaba era el compañero pollastre asi que ya pueden comenzar señores leoncios 8:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> escriba minimo diez










jaaaajajajajaja!!! +20, por fin apareció el susodicho gráfico. 

Eso es TECNICO, verdad ? :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que la ultima gacela que faltaba era el compañero pollastre asi que ya pueden comenzar señores leoncios 8:




Sr. Muertoviviente, permítame disentir: estoy de vacaciones desde hace 48 horas, así que ni entro ni salgo en lo que pase en los mercados hasta el 15-S 

Por otra parte, y dadas las circunstancias, me permito sugerirle que capitule y reconozca que se la han metido doblada. Nada que deba extrañarnos, empero, pero es menester reconocer las cosas como son.

Si no depone su actitud y sigue empeñado en su porqueyolovalguismo, se arriesga a que tras el gráfico smiley aparezca el forero MarketMaker con un gráfico de mandril culero. Ese sería su fin, nunca podría superar Ud. tan traumática experiencia :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

El nivel de los 8505 (DTB) ahora es crítico.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Muertoviviente, permítame disentir: estoy de vacaciones desde hace 48 horas, así que ni entro ni salgo en lo que pase en los mercados hasta el 15-S
> 
> Por otra parte, y dadas las circunstancias, me permito sugerirle que capitule y reconozca que se la han metido doblada. Nada que deba extrañarnos, empero, pero es menester reconocer las cosas como son.
> 
> Si no depone su actitud y sigue empeñado en su porqueyolovalguismo, se arriesga a que tras el gráfico smiley aparezca el forero MarketMaker con un gráfico de mandril culero. Ese sería su fin, nunca podría superar Ud. tan traumática experiencia :XX::XX::XX:



capitulare cuando rompan la bajista , mas que nada porque no voy a perder dinero tontamente , ya esta no hay mas que decir mientras no rompan la bajista aqui no hay porque capitular :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (24 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Los leoncios en el Stoxx bastante comprados, en el S&P no tanto pero aun están en el overnight. Las gacelas hacia el lado contrario en ambos índices, yo esperaba algo de bajada para hoy, así que hay que ir con cuidado que ahora veremos como las gastan los gringos.

De momento pronóstico indefinido pero apostando más por largos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> de momento :rolleye:



malévolos!!!!!!!!!!!


:: :: ::


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Como es habitual, hasta ahora, el comportamiento del chulibex es bastante mediocre respecto a las subidas fuertes de los principales índices europeos.


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

En el SP500, estos cabr.nes son capaces de cerrar hoy el gap que dejamos el jueves pasado... lo veo y no puedo creerlo... pero...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Hoygan como hagan el 1190 y el ibex no rompa la db, estoy con muertoviviente, he dicho.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

En los 1180 tienen la DTB. Veremos ahí que hacen.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> En el SP500, estos cabr.nes son capaces de cerrar hoy el gap que dejamos el jueves pasado... lo veo y no puedo creerlo... pero...



Camino de ello van por lo visto, llevo 2 minutos frente a la pantalla y el dow ha subido 20 puntos.

Viva la fiesta!!! y el oro cayendo 53 dolares, se dice pronto sisi.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> jaaaajajajajaja!!! +20, por fin apareció el susodicho gráfico.
> 
> Eso es TECNICO, verdad ? :XX::XX:



Esta noche dibujare el signo de NIKE.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

¿Y donde andaba la DB? :rolleye:

EDITO: (Del IBEX)


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Y donde andaba la DB? :rolleye:
> 
> EDITO: (Del IBEX)



Yo la tengo en los 8495 (CFDs)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

8505-20, segun.

Le quedan 80 puntitios hasta la zona de batalla. Los USA a cerrar el gap, y creo que de vuelta hacia abajo, todo esto por TECNICO, :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

El hostión de los metales es desconcertante.

Está claro que no prevén QE3 porque no lo están reflejando. Pero ante esta situación, los índices están muy pepones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El hostión de los metales es desconcertante.
> 
> Está claro que no prevén QE3 porque no lo están reflejando. Pero ante esta situación, los índices están muy pepones.



¿Que podría animar a las bolsas sin necesidad de QE3? ienso:

edito: correciones metaleras haylas también. Recuerdo cuando una vez cambiaron unas reglas de yo que se que y pegó la plata un batacazo del 30% en un par de dias ....

NECESITAMOS UN LIDER


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

A por los 100 dolares de caida en un dia, parece descontar que ni qe ni eq.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Que podría animar a las bolsas sin necesidad de QE3? ienso:



Corrección de la sobreventa y que estamos lejos de los fibos de recuperación. Aún así, el chulibex está demasiado débil aunque cualquiera sabe porque es capaz de solventar la descorrelación en un par de jornadas.

El peso de los grande bancos está penalizando.

Hasta que no hable el barbas en Jackson's Hole, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

El dinero que sale de los metales se va a la bolsa, hay que recordar que hay mucho dinero en liquidez en estos momentos.


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Que podría animar a las bolsas sin necesidad de QE3? ienso:



Los datos del PIB yankie, que tambien salen mañana.


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 8505-20, segun.
> 
> Le quedan 80 puntitios hasta la zona de batalla. Los USA a cerrar el gap, y creo *que de vuelta hacia abajo*, todo esto por TECNICO, :XX: :XX:



Yo pienso que esta correción no es más que un pequeño pullback a la subida vertical que hemos tenido. Pero volverá a atacar..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los datos del PIB yankie, que tambien salen mañana.



esta vez con o sin


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> esta vez con o sin



Probablemente lleve más capas que una puerta, pero irá en top-less para que no nos fijemos mucho en la cara... )


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> esta vez con o sin ...



¿acaso importa?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

Una duda, ¿estarán mareando la perdiz para romper la bajista en la subasta?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> ¿acaso importa?



Pues depende si la diferencia es esta





o esta






::


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ago 2011)

lei que las subidas de ayer con malos datos se podia deber al hecho de que al salir dichos datos peor de lo que se esperaba podría adelantarse la tan ansiada q3 (que todavía no tengo muy claro que es), con lo cual si ahora salen buenos datos podría suceder lo contrario.....particularmente espero que suba ya que estoy con mis Urbas casi plano y con unas americanas perdiendo, y porque no me puedo poner corto......


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ago 2011)

quien es la tia fea esa sin gafas???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ago 2011)

Meanwhile, at Hitler's headquarter...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Meanwhile, at Hitler's headquarter...



¿Va a haber HHQ2? :rolleye:

PD: edito ortografía ::


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En los 1180 tienen la DTB. Veremos ahí que hacen.



Viendo ayer que superaba los 1145 en el SP, era previsible que lo estiraran hasta 1180 (hace un rato lo han dejado en 1176).
Puede que se fume los 1180 y se estire al máximo anterior en 1208. Sin embargo, con los bandazos que dá, te saltan los stops que da gusto ... aún estando en la dirección correcta.

Mi humilde opinión es que la fuerte bajada de finales de Julio, no es gratis y denota que hay ganas de bajarlo un buen trazo. Este proceso de rebote, pienso, es para enganchar gacelas y conejos .... y después cocerlos a estirones bajistas.
Aún estando hipotéticamente acertado en este feeling, uno tiene que asumir stops (mejor mentales) muy grandes porque te quedas fuera a la mínima.

P.D: La plata ha marcado en 3988 (más del 4% de bajada). Le han dado más de 400 de bajada en 2-3 días. A ver qué hace sobre los 3900 donde está pasando un directriz.
P.D: Hostiazo bueno el de oro hoy. Mañana lo podrían mover muchísimo (dirección?) en función de lo que diga mister dollar print.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues depende si la diferencia es esta



se me acaba de caer un mito :8:

si hacen lo mismo con los indices son capaces de engañar hasta a los leoncios


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Viendo ayer que superaba los 1145 en el SP, era previsible que lo estiraran hasta 1180 (hace un rato lo han dejado en 1176).
> Puede que se fume los 1180 y se estire al máximo anterior en 1208. Sin embargo, con los bandazos que dá, te saltan los stops que da gusto ... aún estando en la dirección correcta.
> 
> Mi humilde opinión es que la fuerte bajada de finales de Julio, no es gratis y denota que hay ganas de bajarlo un buen trazo. Este proceso de rebote, pienso, es para enganchar gacelas y conejos .... y después cocerlos a estirones bajistas.
> ...



El cementerio está lleno de Stop mentales. En este hilo ya hay unos cuantos "inversores a largo" por ese concepto.

Hay que saber preservar el capital.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

:XX: :XX:

Tiene cierta logica:

Por el mercado está corriendo un rumor que los países conocidos como PIIGS (Portugal, Italia, Irlanda, Grecia y España), están vendiendo parte de sus reservas de oro.


----------



## dj-mesa (24 Ago 2011)

El DAX hoy me tiene de los nervios (ya lo he dejado todo en corto), me da que mañana abran caídas y pienso que este inicio de semana la estrategia ha estado muy bien preparada para la estocada final de Agosto. 

Espero ser un león y no estar pensando como una gacela


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El cementerio está lleno de Stop mentales. En este hilo ya hay unos cuantos "inversores a largo" por ese concepto.
> 
> Hay que saber preservar el capital.



Lo digo por el que no te lo barran desde el broker en el que se opera. Ahora bien, quién luego no se atreve a ejecutarlo .... es problema suyo o que le domina la ambición/miedo.

Yo los conozco también que lo ponen 30 pipos por debajo (en los largos) y los van bajando a medida que se acerca al primer stop ... para que no se les ejecute porque piensan que el subyacente va a terminar subiendo!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> Tiene cierta logica:
> 
> Por el mercado está corriendo un rumor que los países conocidos como PIIGS (Portugal, Italia, Irlanda, Grecia y España), están vendiendo parte de sus reservas de oro.



A partir de ahora serán conocidos por *GIPSI*
por su afición al oro...



Spoiler


----------



## The Replicant (24 Ago 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El DAX hoy me tiene de los nervios (ya lo he dejado todo en corto), me da que mañana abran caídas y pienso que este inicio de semana la estrategia ha estado muy bien preparada para la estocada final de Agosto.
> 
> Espero ser un león y no estar pensando como una gacela



al loro con Gadafi que en cualquier momento lo pillan y esto pega un subidón :8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ago 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> al loro con Gadafi que en cualquier momento lo pillan y esto pega un subidón :8:



Ya está descontado. Seguro que baja


----------



## dj-mesa (24 Ago 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> al loro con Gadafi que en cualquier momento lo pillan y esto pega un subidón :8:



Piensas como una gacela


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2011)

Nos hemos quedado a mitad de camino, vamos a ver el cierre, hasta el rabo todo es TORO.


----------



## rosonero (24 Ago 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> al loro con Gadafi que en cualquier momento lo pillan y esto pega un subidón :8:



Del subidón se encarga la robasta :XX::XX:

A ver que nos depara hoy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ago 2011)

porque estan cayendo los americanos?????


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ago 2011)

mis urbas en positivooooooooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

menuda trampa atrapagacelas , es inevitable que suceda esto cuando te comes los puntos por millares como en el anterior guanazo , pero siempre un buen stop loss y mucho mejor si tenemos una bajista que actua como stop loss dinamico ya que cada dia nuestro stop lo tenemos mas abajo con mucha disciplina para que los roedoreh no nos pasen por encima .

y al compañero pollastre le recomiendo que se centre en lo pequeñito que veo que ahi es donde con sus maquinas le puede ir bien , aunque no se gane mucho recuerde que tampoco perdera mucho es un consejo de amigo para que no tenga la mala suerte de quedarse atrapado ya que veo que sigue siendo usted una gacela incauta .

como dije no hay porque capitular ya que seguimos el analisis TECNICO hay una bajista de corto plazo la a atacado las gacelas que tenian que quedarse atrapadas han quedado atrapadas y luego pabajo como tiene que ser , si lo hubiesen roto simplemente como todo stop loss se habria asumido perdidas , en este caso miniplusvis vamos de libro 8:

esperemos parapetados en la bajista y al no poder ir para arriba entonces no podran evitar ir para abajo , un TECNICO sencillo , simple pero eficaz ya entrara largo pollastre y entonces sera el momento del segundo tramo bajista ienso:

un saludo a todos y a esperar que la bajista siga aguantando


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> porque estan cayendo los americanos?????



Lo que parece: Están sacando a última hora gente del mercado aquí en el cierre...perooo están dibujando unos magníficos mínimos crecientes en gráfica a un minuto.

Dejan para nuestro cierre su táctica, no quieren muchos acompañantes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ago 2011)

hoy a las constructoras quebradas les ha ido bien.
alguien sabe el porque? no creo que sea por lo del IVA


----------



## Diegol07 (24 Ago 2011)

No soy experto en la materia, pero analizando el ibex desde afuera (no soy inversor) veo que cada vez que hay subidas en europa es de los que menos sube, y cuando la cosa se pone mal es de los peores, le cuesta mucho subir y muy poco bajar, si USA sube fuerte el ibex no se contagia, pero cuando USA baja fuerte parece un hermano gemelo.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> No soy experto en la materia, pero analizando el ibex desde afuera (no soy inversor) veo que cada vez que hay subidas en europa es de los que menos sube, y cuando la cosa se pone mal es de los peores, le cuesta mucho subir y muy poco bajar, si USA sube fuerte el ibex no se contagia, pero cuando USA baja fuerte parece un hermano gemelo.



Buen ojo. Es como cuando vas con el colega de caza y sólo pilla él ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

grafico cutre pa que vean nuestro stop dinamico :Baile:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> No soy experto en la materia, pero analizando el ibex desde afuera (no soy inversor) veo que cada vez que hay subidas en europa es de los que menos sube, y cuando la cosa se pone mal es de los peores, le cuesta mucho subir y muy poco bajar, si USA sube fuerte el ibex no se contagia, pero cuando USA baja fuerte parece un hermano gemelo.



Coincido, es un índice superdeshonesto e innoble. Por eso, es preferible el DAX.
Si miramos el largo plazo, tanto el Footsie, el DAX como el SP500 están bastante por encima de los mínimos del 2009. Sin embargo, el IBEX lo tiene ahí cerca (vamos, que dos semanas como las de hace un mes ... y lo toca). Y además, en CFDs tiene el mayor spread de los índices a invertir. En fin, un auténtido ñordo de narices.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Lo que parece: Están sacando a última hora gente del mercado aquí en el cierre...perooo están dibujando unos magníficos mínimos crecientes en gráfica a un minuto.
> 
> Dejan para nuestro cierre su táctica, no quieren muchos acompañantes.



No se crea ....


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2011)

Mantengo niveles para mañana 425-530. Nos quedamos en tierra de nadie en los anchos campos de Castilla (240-370).

Para los "guaneros" de vocación, es cierto que tenemos el canal inferior con una horquilla amplia.

Creo que mantienen las posiciones que comentó Luis. Pero con una zona de ventas automáticas muy cerquita ahí abajo, que se pueden cepillar 300 puntos en un suspiro (por eso el canal del que hablo tan amplio).

Hoy no he alcanzado los objetivos, ni de largo, así que me quedo en una situación solo apta para suicidas y para los que saben de esto. (Me incluyo en el primer grupo)


----------



## Diegol07 (24 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Coincido, es un índice superdeshonesto e innoble. Por eso, es preferible el DAX.
> Si miramos el largo plazo, tanto el Footsie, el DAX como el SP500 están bastante por encima de los mínimos del 2009. Sin embargo, el IBEX lo tiene ahí cerca (vamos, que dos semanas como las de hace un mes ... y lo toca). Y además, en CFDs tiene el mayor spread de los índices a invertir. En fin, un auténtido ñordo de narices.



Tambien me llama mucho la atencion que con una caida fuerte del ORO (se suponia, por lo menos yo) los mercados se iban a ir fuerte para arriba y en estos momentos USA esta que si, que no, que rojo, que verde. Esto es muy raro raro raro.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Tambien me llama mucho la atencion que con una caida fuerte del ORO (se suponia, por lo menos yo) los mercados se iban a ir fuerte para arriba y en estos momentos USA esta que si, que no, que rojo, que verde. Esto es muy raro raro raro.



no es raro amigo , es de lo mas normal que antes de una gran caida atrapen a toda gacela viviente , si se fija el volumen con el que hemos subido es muy inferior a los volumenes que teniamos en las bajadas , eso si lo que nos tienen preparado es muy gordo ya que se estan tomando su tiempo 8:


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Demasiada belleza técnica. Conjugando la DTB de cortísimo plazo, el canal alcista de recuperación, los pull backs y el soporte. Mercado dominado por los profesionales.

Cuidado.


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Lo que parece: Están sacando a última hora gente del mercado aquí en el cierre...*perooo están dibujando unos magníficos mínimos crecientes en gráfica a un minuto.*
> 
> Dejan para nuestro cierre su táctica, no quieren muchos acompañantes.





bertok dijo:


> Demasiada belleza técnica. Conjugando la DTB de cortísimo plazo, el canal alcista de recuperación, los pull backs y el soporte. Mercado dominado por los profesionales.
> 
> Cuidado.



Lo que le comentaba están haciendo un dibujo gráfico perfecto, demasiado evidente al cierre europeo. 

Mínimos crecientes en gráfico a un minuto, entrada de posiciones largas, hasta el momento de fractura, y además de forma contundente (saltan stop)

A continuación búsqueda de la directriz bajista, donde se puede perforar, apertura de posiciones bajistas...y termina el "jueguecito" para tomar la dirección en serio.


----------



## Fran200 (24 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Muertoviviente, permítame disentir: estoy de vacaciones desde hace 48 horas, así que ni entro ni salgo en lo que pase en los mercados hasta el 15-S
> 
> Por otra parte, y dadas las circunstancias, me permito sugerirle que capitule y reconozca que se la han metido doblada. Nada que deba extrañarnos, empero, pero es menester reconocer las cosas como son.
> 
> Si no depone su actitud y sigue empeñado en su porqueyolovalguismo, se arriesga a que tras el gráfico smiley aparezca el forero MarketMaker con un gráfico de mandril culero. Ese sería su fin, nunca podría superar Ud. tan traumática experiencia :XX::XX::XX:




Haré todo lo posible para que esta tarde-noche, Luis dedique una mandrilada al owned del intradia...:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

Hablando del SP... no está hacienco un bonito canal alcista???







edito: tuampa??


Spoiler


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando del SP... no está hacienco un bonito canal alcista???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buena. Tiene bastante pendiente para tradear.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

Precaución Sr. Bertok, me da que no le queda mucho recorrido _parriba_

edito: ni idea... lo mismo hacen lo de las 15:00 (14:00 en mi graf) y nos vamos a la parte alta del canal... 

mi ser gacela temerosa


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> grafico cutre pa que vean nuestro stop dinamico :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



no me quiero inamginar como tengas razón con el grafiquito:´´´(


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Ahora mismo está peponeando que da gusto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora mismo está peponeando que da gusto.



acabo de editar.... mis dudas me las da el mac que parece todavía indicar ganas de subir pero el estocástico está a punto de caramelo (5mins)

Aviso: Comentario de gacelón.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> no me quiero inamginar como tengas razón con el grafiquito:´´´(



si usted esta en el lado correcto no deberia haber problema 

eso si con cuidado respetando la bajista , si la rompen hay que salir de inmediato ienso:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si usted esta en el lado correcto no deberia haber problema
> 
> eso si con cuidado respetando la bajista , si la rompen hay que salir de inmediato ienso:



yo estoy en liquidez absoluta desdehacemuchos años


estoy esperando el 4,5 del san para meterme con todo lo gordo8:8:


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2011)

*Era la plata, no el oro*

El oro niquelado. En gráfico de 15 minutos, comienza a bajar en 4200, hace un gallardete de continuación en 4040/4050 y depués le meten los siguientes 150 puntos de objetivo para pararlo en 3900 (en concreto en 3908,5). Y ahí lo rebotan (ahora en 3968,3). El problema es qué puede hacer ahora ¿?

Joder, ahí habían 2000 dólares fácil de ganancia. No te puedes ir ni a mear.


----------



## rbotic statistics (24 Ago 2011)

*Viaje al místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011.*

El *místico 7.700 * no va a ser perforado... 

Además tenemos al *místico 8.100 *que le da una protección extra...

Y para mas Inri, tenemos activado un rally al místico 10.700 de diciembre de 2011... que se nos está resistiendo el 8.400 del Ibex?... Nada, es un nivel secundario y sin importancia, que cruzaremos como si nunca hubiera existido... el auténtico peligro está bastante más arriba en el *místico y traidor 9.200*

Por lo que la pregunta sería, ¿porqué no intentarlo?

Algunos direis, porqué no puede volver al místico 7.700 e incluso más abajo y volver al archifamoso guano... todo puede ser, pero esta es la última oportunidad de una recuperación en W, y al mercado le suelen gustar estas opciones de última oportunidad... de no ser así la W se esfuma... y nos vamos a una crisis a la japonesa con recuperación en L.

Así que con unos buenos stops, quien quiera que se monte al tren al místico 10.700 de diciembre de 2011... aún hay tiempo, el recorrido es largo y como siempre no es directo en línea recta... 

Aquí queda dicho... como en su día quedó anticipado el místico 7.700 (ago-11) o el místico 6.800 (mar-09)...

S2s


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> El *místico 7.700 * no va a ser perforado...
> 
> Además tenemos al *místico 8.100 *que le da una protección extra...
> 
> ...




Ojalá!.

Lo que está claro es que mientras rebote, no hay que ir en contra ni pretender acertar buscando un corto en un supuesto techo del rebote (buscado en acciones mientras no podamos abrir cortos en índice).
Lo que me tiene muy mosqueado es la enorme descarga de papel (salvaje) que hicieron el mes pasado. Habrá que estar muy muy atentos y no intentar adivinar lo que no se ve claramente.
El 9200 es fuerte y primero tiene el 8830 ... que viendo la flojera del innoble IBEX, ¿cuánto subidar el DAX para que el IBEX llegue ahí?.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

1172, estamos jugando mucho.

En el hilo del oro hablan de noticias muy negativas en proximos dias... a saber.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Haré todo lo posible para que esta tarde-noche, Luis dedique una mandrilada al owned del intradia...:XX:



Favor que Ud. me hace 

Entiendo que el chaval se lo ha merecido hoy "con papas" :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y al compañero pollastre le recomiendo que se centre en lo pequeñito que veo que ahi es donde con sus maquinas le puede ir bien , aunque no se gane mucho recuerde que tampoco perdera mucho es un consejo de amigo para que no tenga la mala suerte de quedarse atrapado ya que veo que sigue siendo usted una gacela incauta .




Ud. sueña, hamijo. 

Despierte y siga operando con su mini. Deje el intradiario para los mayores :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Buenas noches,

señor Pollastre, calle calle y no haga caso, que yo hoy ya he notado que usted no estaba, ha bajado el volumen en el daxie. Por cierto, el señor ghkghk nos alegra el hilo con italianas, no esperamos menos de usted en sus vacaciones, si tiene media costilla, digale que es para subirlas a un foro de bolsa :: :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2011)

La verdad es que son cabrones hasta decir basta.
La plata y los índices totalmente descorrelados ... cuando los últimos meses han estado correlados. Supuestamente un QE3, beneficia mucho a la plata ... y a los índices.
Pero marcan ahora malas noticias para las commodities reinas (hora y plata) ... y los índices hacia arriba (ahora el SP tocando los 1176).
Mañana, algunos sangrarán de pelotas ...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Cerdos usanos en maximos diarios, el sp arrimandose a 1180. Follada de ultima hora tras hacer la gamba a la tarde.

Que lo disfruten.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

Lo van a cerrar en máximos.

¿tendrán webox mañana a romper al alza las DTB del SP y del Chulibex, justo el día antes de hablar el barbas?


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que son cabrones hasta decir basta.
> La plata y los índices totalmente descorrelados ... cuando los últimos meses han estado correlados. Supuestamente un QE3, beneficia mucho a la plata ... y a los índices.
> Pero marcan ahora malas noticias para las commodities reinas (hora y plata) ... y los índices hacia arriba (ahora el SP tocando los 1176).
> Mañana, algunos sangrarán de pelotas ...



Son yankis, que esperabas? con el resto de mercados cerrados hacen siempre lo que les sale de los huevos. Siempre echando mierda a otros.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cerdos usanos en maximos diarios, el sp arrimandose a 1180. Follada de ultima hora tras hacer la gamba a la tarde.
> 
> Que lo disfruten.



Rafaxl, son usanos con sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.

Fuegos de artificio. El que tiene la llave es Bernie. :fiufiu:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Rafaxl, son usanos con sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
> 
> Fuegos de artificio. El que tiene la llave es Bernie. :fiufiu:



Lo que no entiendo es como el VIX baja viendo el viaje que le han metido a esto en la ultima media hora...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es como el VIX baja viendo el viaje que le han metido a esto en la ultima media hora...



Lo saben hacer.

Lo van a dejar pegadito a la DTB para que no qeude duda que lo ponen donde quieren. :8:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Venga les pongo un video ochentero, epoca de juventud y despreocupacion...

[YOUTUBE]DWFwF_6wKN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

Mas rumorologia desde el hilo del oro que andan diciendo que la correccion llego a su fin en la plata con el minimo de 39.08 dolares (si no he leido mal). Al igual pasara en el oro imagino.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

El que manda.



El que come las migajas.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mas rumorologia desde el hilo del oro que andan diciendo que la correccion llego a su fin en la plata con el minimo de 39.08 dolares (si no he leido mal). Al igual pasara en el oro imagino.



Depeche las viene clavando ultimamente.

Yo no metería ni un leuro antes de la reunión de Bernie. ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ago 2011)

Viendo esto queda claro que el viaje sera interesante. Yo quiero subirme espero que no me arranquen el brazo.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El que manda.
> 
> 
> 
> El que come las migajas.



Clavado el sp, 1175. El oro en igmarkets ya marca subida de casi 10 pavos.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Viendo esto queda claro que el viaje sera interesante. Yo quiero subirme espero que no me arranquen el brazo.



El movimiento será muy violento tras la diatriba del barbas.

Vas a tener que tirarte en marcha y a mucha velocidad.


----------



## Pepe Broz (24 Ago 2011)

¿A que hora habla?


----------



## patilltoes (24 Ago 2011)

¿De verdad va a haber un QE3?, ¿de verdad se lo plantean?


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2011)

Esta noche puede haber mucho movimiento en el overnight. A la plata ya la están meneando .... y cuando abran los japos, es de esperar up/down/up/down ... esta noche a dormir poco según como vaya.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> señor Pollastre, calle calle y no haga caso, que yo hoy ya he notado que usted no estaba, ha bajado el volumen en el daxie. Por cierto, el señor ghkghk nos alegra el hilo con italianas, no esperamos menos de usted en sus vacaciones, si tiene media costilla, digale que es para subirlas a un foro de bolsa :: :XX::XX::XX::XX:




Lo que Ud. comenta no va desencaminado.... sucede que desde las 17:00 hasta el cierre de futuros a las 22:00 (ver VTS) el volumen ha estado prácticamente plano, 200 contratos arriba, 200 abajo. Se han retirado del terreno de juego la mayoría de algoritmos "fuertes", y han quedado sólo algunas gazelles.






El Martes que viene será el último día que podré poner snapshots de la AI, ya hasta el 15-S .... pero de momento, nos vamos entreteniendo un rato...


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Ago 2011)

En primer lugar no se lo tome como algo personal, simplemente se ha ganado una mención especial en el día de hoy, aunque lo que he podido mirar por encima de otros días, podría tener en su haber una mención honorífica "gacela del mes"

Vamos allá: Sin empezar la sesión....



muertoviviente dijo:


> Buenos dias amigos , moodys a venido a hecharnos una mano
> 
> la cosa de la economia se esta complicando , hoy toca parapetarse en la bajista de corto plazo y si esta aguanta no veo otro camino que el guaneo .
> 
> respetar el stop loss 8:











Ante la inminente apertura en positivo, y notando la apertura verdosa reculamos y ya el camino al guaneo se pone algo borroso...



muertoviviente dijo:


> el iTraxx Crossover no se baja de la burra sube un 1,6 % 713 puntos ienso: la cosa se pone interesante , parece que seguimos en un lateral y tiene mas pinta de romper por abajo , pero cuidado al loro con el stop loss 8:




Vamos acotando la operativa, rango 8000-84xx (que son 400 puntos de Ibex... na!!::. Ahora ya sabemos donde meter cortos y largos...:XX:



muertoviviente dijo:


> seguimos metidos en el lateral , por abajo soporte claro los 8000 por arriba la bajista de corto plazo como resistencia :Baile:



Parece que eso ya se va a pique, la zuloeuforia queda en nada comparado con el momento culmen donde se hacen mínimos.



muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora si parece que guaneamos en serio , ahora que han pillado a toda gacela viviente  no dejen ni los huesos amigos leoncios 8:
> 
> edito , que alegria el ibex el que mas cae :Aplauso:



Hamijo, se va a dar cuenta tarde que la gacela es usted...tenga cuidado








Se acabó, terminamos con el fin de la historia que tantas veces hemos visto por estos lares..







Mandril 1:"Sr. MV donde vamos?"
M.V." A refugiarnos a la bajista! Allí los esperaremos sentados y sera nuestro momento guano "
Mandril 2 "Si no le importa, mejor esperamos de pie"::


P.D. Jefe, ahora delante del gacelerío, vuelva dos mesecitos nada mas. Necesitamos un jefe de sala en el bingo del Ibex, le prometo emociones fuertes.

Para el SR. MV. Esto no es una risa de su operativa, válida como cualquier otra y sobre todo si le hace ganar dinero, pues es la mejor. Recibir esta mención honorífica, es por la valentía de hacer lo que ni los corbatitas de "BDA" (Billion Dolar Account) hacen.
Y tenga cuidado, un soporte o una resistencia lo son, hasta que se rompen.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ago 2011)

Me acabo de reír un ratillo... Aunque por un lado me fastidia, "tengo derecho a mis santanderes a 4,5 y timofonicas a 12! tengo derecho a mi fieshta!"


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Para el SR. MV. Esto no es una risa de su operativa, válida como cualquier otra y sobre todo si le hace ganar dinero, pues es la mejor. Recibir esta mención honorífica, es por la valentía de hacer lo que ni los corbatitas de "BDA" (Billion Dolar Account) hacen.
> Y tenga cuidado, un soporte o una resistencia lo son, hasta que se rompen.



muchas gracias amigo market por la condecoracion , ¿usted que cree que quiero decir cuando digo que usemos la bajista de corto plazo como stop loss dinamico ? :rolleye:

llevo corto desde los 9800 8: y el rebote lo e pillado en parte largo parte corto , osea en el rebote lo comido por lo servido simplemente por el ansia viva de bordarlo , sabia perfectamente que se hiba a 8700-8800 pero luego llevo corto desde 8650 al ver que la bajista aguantaba y hacia girarse al ibex , vamos vaya si me funciona 

por ultimo lo unico que intento es reivindicar el analisis TECNICO mas simple que a mi parecer es el que funciona cuando veo que aqui la gente se complica demasiado y solo para pillar intradias cuando lo que importa es pillar el movimiento fuerte y continuado :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Le digo mas amigo market , usted se equivoca conmigo , cree que mi operativa es intradiaria ahi esta su grave error .

Lo importante es ver el movimiento fuerte y continuado y eso se hace por TECNICO pero bueno usted condecoreme como gacela ya que mientras yo perdia mucho poniendome corto desde los 9800 aqui los experten ganaban poniendose largos :Aplauso:


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

Como gesto de buena voluntad Luis podría ayudar con mis dos niveles y regalarnos un 660 (lo mismo es mucho pedir):fiufiu:


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mantengo niveles para mañana 425-530. Nos quedamos en tierra de nadie en los anchos campos de Castilla (240-370).
> 
> Para los "guaneros" de vocación, es cierto que tenemos el canal inferior con una horquilla amplia.
> 
> ...



Primero tocado...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Sobrepasada la bajista , aplicando filtro para no caer en la trampa , probable recompensa 2000 puntos pabajo sino salir con miniplusvis 

pd esto solo lo hacen las gacelas asi que expertos ponerse largos :Baile:


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Sobrepasada la bajista , aplicando filtro para no caer en la trampa , probable recompensa 2000 puntos pabajo sino salir con miniplusvis
> 
> pd esto solo lo hacen las gacelas asi que expertos ponerse largos :Baile:



Sigues afirmando seis mil y pico para el 31???????
Ahora si que si después de lo que esta subiendo, se cumple eso, te hago una colecta para poner una estatua.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Sigues afirmando seis mil y pico para el 31???????
> Ahora si que si después de lo que esta subiendo, se cumple eso, te hago una colecta para poner una estatua.



si finalmente cae , el 31 ya no sera posible ienso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si finalmente cae , el 31 ya no sera posible ienso:



¿Cómo que "si finalmente"? :rolleye:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ago 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESTOS últimos días he estado trabajando con lo que se ve en este gráfico, bastantes puntos con pocos sobresaltos. (Ahora supongo que se irá a cerrar el gap, yo ya lo dejo por hoy):




.
SIGUE funcionando el canal de estos últimos días, no siempre nos lo ponen tan fácil, actualizo:








Edito: No sólo se fue a cerrar el gap sino que lo hizo rebotando en el suelo del canal, lo que parece darle más validez.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Cómo que "si finalmente"? :rolleye:



claro , si aguanta la bajista , vamos si esta es una rotura en falso , yo ya estoy fuera con miniplusvis , ahora a esperar a donde lo llevan ienso:


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

A los güenos días. Como saben lo mío es el SP500 y veo sus quejas de ayer...y no acabo de entenderlo. Independientemente de las "cosas" que cada uno vea o quiera ver (a mí me calzaron los cortos que llevaba a primera hora), no creo que nadie me pueda negar que la rotura por arriba del lateral de la tarde dió 10 puntitos perfectamnete aprovechables....


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2011)

Como MM ya nos dió el canal de hoy, acabo de hablar con mi broker y le dije que directamente me acredite en la cuenta un bin laden y no perdamos tiempo con entradas y salidas.

Aceptó de inmediato y nos ahorramos ambos el trabajo. Como acostumbra el Maese Pollastre, ya cumplidos los objetivos procederé a cerrar el Baptisterio -el tiene una tienda de ultramarinos, en mi caso es un Baptisterio-.

Una vez más MM regalando billetes de 500. Qué persona generosa !


----------



## ex-perto (25 Ago 2011)

Dr. Mulder iluminenos


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2011)

Del hilo del oro:



Xpiro dijo:


> En el comentario que hace Lucero de Jarvi, nos comenta que los banksters se han tirado a la piscina hundiendo el joro y la platis, a la espera de la intervención mañana de Berni anunciando alguna forma de darle a la print ::, pero como no les salga bien... :rolleye:
> 
> I'm DayStar with the Wednesday Harvey Organ report. Oh, somewhere bands are playing, and somewhere children shout, but there is no joy in Mudville; mighty AuAgacy has struck out! A 104 buck smack down in one day! Of course, it was just market forces Riiiiight! *Harvey thinks that the banksters staged a mega raid on gold and silver in preparation for Berneke's Jackson Hole speech this Friday. If Berneke does not announce some form of QEIII, the markets will tank because they have been rising in anticipation of Berneke's put. Because the bankers mega-raided today, Harvey thinks Berneke will punt on QEIII, the markets will tank, and gold and silver will do a "To da moon, Alice! To da moon!" So the banksters staged a mega raid to tank the PMs so the metals will have a much longer way to run to get back to where they were.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2011)

*Rafa:*

Te hago notar que hay dos modos de intervenir en un mercado -y afectar una cotización-:

a) Con *dinero* -compras o vendes para dirigir el precio a donde quieres-

b) Con el *cambio de reglas*.

En este caso la caida en el precio del oro -que se llevó puesto por empatía al precio de la plata también- se logró *sin un centavo de los "banksters"*. Simplemente tuvieron que cambiar una sencilla regla vinculada a los montos de garantía. Ahora hace falta mucho más dinero para operar futuros y, lógicamente, los más débiles tuvieron que liquidar contratos a lo tonto para no quedar fuera del nuevo ratio que les impusieron.

Dicho de otro modo... bajaron el precio del oro sin tener que poner NI UN CENTAVO para ello -y pueden seguirlo ajustando un buen pico adicional si quieren tal como lo demostraron con el cambio de reglas en la plata-.

_*Por qué lo hacen ?*_

Supongo que para calzar el precio de los futuros que tenían comprometidos. No creo que tenga que ver con lo de Bernanke por la sencilla razón de que nadie movió mucho dinero fuera en ese mercado.

Simplemente se "adelgazó" mediante la liquidación de los contratos y, todo el efectivo recibido fue para ajustar las cuentas con los nuevos márgenes. Punto. Ni un centavo (o muy pocos) han salido de allí para ir a liquidez o a la bolsa.

O bien -y esto es posible- porque Bernanke SI va a anunciar el QEIII (con el nombre que sea) y, como esa declaración puede percibirse como devaluatoria del dólar, quería evitar que el oro SUBIERA desde los $ 1900. Pasar la barrera psicológica de los $ 2000 era algo muy grave.

De este modo, aún cuando haya una búsqueda de cobertura de la gente en el oro para escapar de la devaluación del dólar, arrancará en $ 1750 y no en $ 1950. Algo es algo. el $ 2000 queda lejos y les da unos cuantos meses de tiempo antes de que lo sobrepase.

===

Digo todo esto porque realmente no creo que en un mercado tan estrictamente controlado como el del oro (con muy pocos actores que manejan todo), estas cosas ocurran porque "quieren tener dinero" para seguir las declaraciones del Bernie... ellos YA LAS CONOCEN de antemano !!


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Veo indefinición de momento, además hoy y mañana van a ser días muy decisivos sobre lo que va a acontecer durante los próximos meses, sospecho que nos van a hacer un bear trap y tirar hacia arriba con fuerza pillando desprevenido a todo bicho viviente 

Esta semana no deberíamos cerrar en negativo y parece que no están por la labor de corregir nada, ahora mismo el volumen apunta hacia las bajadas pero levemente, en cualquier momento podrían girarlo, sin embargo creo que habría que corregir tanta subida.

Tampoco me deberían de hacer caso porque esta semana estoy teniendo algún problema con los gráficos, pero lograré solucionarlo.


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2011)

Esto está fantástico !... *Pollastre* se fue de vacaciones, *Mulder* tiene los gráficos fallando, *Claca* está borracho en alguna alcantarilla y *Market Maker* pasa para dejarnos unos gráficos de mandriles abochornados.

Al final todo este hilo se sostiene con los datos que aportamos *Rafaxl, Muertoviviente y un servidor* !! ::

Bueno... guardo las esperanzas de que *Rbotic* nos ilumine. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

La bajista de corta ahora esta actuando de soporte , la rotura tiene toda la pinta de ser firme asi que servidor se posiciona largo con stop loss en la bajista .

objetivo maximo 9280 donde nos espera el 61,8% fibo y una bajista ademas por encima anteriormente se frenaron las caidas asi que considero esa zona casi imposible de superar un saludo :Baile:


----------



## patilltoes (25 Ago 2011)

Incluso las leyendas abandonan al oso del guano. ¿Que sera de el?

(¿De verdad ha cambiado el escenario bajista a medio plazo, semanas/meses?)


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Incluso las leyendas abandonan al oso del guano. ¿Que sera de el?
> 
> (¿De verdad ha cambiado el escenario bajista a medio plazo, semanas/meses?)



amigo la cosa esta clara , el ibex tiene una bajista que le a impedido subir , ahora la a roto por lo tanto solo se pueden hacer dos cosas ponerse largo o quedarse en liquidez pero tranquilidad los 9280 son infranqueables ienso:


----------



## faraico (25 Ago 2011)

joder, ahora todo el mundo alcista..jaja, os digo lo mismo que cuando estabais casi todos bajistas......no os fieis!!!!

Si algo tiene la bolsa es que hace lo que le sale de las narices.

saludos y suerte


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo la cosa esta clara , el ibex tiene una bajista que le a impedido subir , ahora la a roto por lo tanto solo se pueden hacer dos cosas ponerse largo o quedarse en liquidez pero tranquilidad los 9280 son infranqueables ienso:



Eres culo inquieto 8:

SP



Chulibex


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes,

no hay saldo comprador claro, de momento parecen agazapados, me encantan estos momentos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

joder , los graficos que tengo yo me dicen que estamos bien por encima de la bajista :


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Emilio Botín, presidente de la entidad, comunica la compra de 403 acciones del Banco Santander a 6,48 euros por título. ::

con la calderilla


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ago 2011)

Será la vuelta del café de esta mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

HORARIO: Directriz bajista rota, cambio de chip,¿no?





DIARIO: ganas de subir, parece que hasta donde le deje la directriz decreciente,no? Creo que el Sr. Claca comentó algo parecido. En caso contrario, disculpe y corrijo.





MENSUAL: parece que que seguiremos la hoja de ruta marcada por la flecha verde. El oso guanoso se retira a invernar???


EDITO: AL FINAL DEPENDERÄ DE LO QUE DIGA EL BARBAS.

DISCLAIMER: Si alguien nota que tiro las líneas incorrectamente, se aceptan consejos


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2011)

Amigos... tirad vuestros gráficos !!

No sirven absolutamente para nada y ahora os daré las claves:

a) Si hoy el SP abre para arriba... el IBEX arriba !!

b) Si Bernie el viernes anuncia confetti gratis... el IBEX arriba !!

Y, obviamente, a la inversa.

Para qué quieren gráficos si lo único que tienen que hacer es atender el SP y a Bernie ?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

muy bien amigo Guybrush_Threepwood , ojala no sea una rotura en falso :Baile:

lo unico que veo dificil es superar los 9280 61,8% fibo un saludo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Amigos... tirad vuestros gráficos !!
> 
> No sirven absolutamente para nada y ahora os daré las claves:
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJA razón no le falta! Pero le diré una cosa que nuca falla.....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

como suben los spaghetti :Baile:

mibtel 2,80%


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como suben los spaghetti :Baile:
> 
> mibtel 2,80%



Que esperaba ud., con el BCE comprando toda su mierda faltaria mas.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2011)

Primera tanda de entrenamientos para la supuesta qe...



> Paro semanal [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> 417.000 peor esperado


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

¿cuando publicaban el PIB usano?


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ago 2011)

Seguirán coartando la libertad de inversión
Alejandro Nieto - 25/08/2011 13:22h 
Italia, Francia, España y Bélgica planean extender la prohibición sobre las ventas cortas de acciones por otro mes hasta fines de septiembre. Los entes fiscalizadores de estos cuatro estados miembros de la Unión Europea (UE) impusieron este veto el 12 de agosto. La venta corta es una manera común de que los fondos de cobertura apuesten a la baja de los precios de las acciones, en la que los operadores piden prestadas acciones para venderlas y después recogerlas a un menor precio.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ago 2011)

El gobierno británico busca liquidez en las cuentas de sus ciudadanos en Suiza
Alejandro Nieto - 25/08/2011 13:09h 
Gobierno británico ha alcanzado un acuerdo con los bancos suizos para erradicar la evasión de impuestos de contribuyentes del Reino Unido en Suiza. Comenzará a ser efectivo a partir de 2013 y respeta el secreto bancario de preservar el anonimato de los propietarios de cuentas del Reino Unido. A los residentes británicos que tengan fondos en cuentas de bancos suizos también se les impondrá un nuevo impuesto de retención del 48% sobre ingresos por inversión y un 27% sobre las ganancias.


----------



## Mercurio (25 Ago 2011)

Interesante caida ahora mismo. 
Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - elEconomista.es


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Ago 2011)

vaya chute les acaban de meter a los USA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

Ese chulibex campeón abusador de gacelas. Mírenlo como se cepilla cortos largos y lo que se tercie. Que espectáculo!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Acciones suben después de conocerse que Warren Buffett invertírá 50.000 mlns de dólares en Bank of America.

El Ibex 35 avanza un 0,22% y el Euro Stoxx 50 un 0,57%.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vaya chute les acaban de meter a los USA



Estos desgraciados van a su bola pero joden al resto del mundo.

Asi nos va.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Acciones suben después de conocerse que Warren Buffett invertírá 50.000 mlns de dólares en Bank of America.
> 
> El Ibex 35 avanza un 0,22% y el Euro Stoxx 50 un 0,57%.



Esto parece hasta ironico, es un pollo descabezado. Cuando va a chupar ese tio del gobierno?


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

SP:





Chulibex:


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Veo indefinición de momento, además hoy y mañana van a ser días muy decisivos sobre lo que va a acontecer durante los próximos meses, *sospecho que nos van a hacer un bear trap y tirar hacia arriba con fuerza pillando desprevenido a todo bicho viviente*
> 
> ...



Siyalodeciayo....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

ahora lo tienen a huevo para subir , con lo que le gusta a los mercados estas cosas y ya sabemos que guarro Buffett nunca pierde :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Acciones suben después de conocerse que Warren Buffett invertírá 50.000 mlns de dólares en Bank of America.
> 
> El Ibex 35 avanza un 0,22% y el Euro Stoxx 50 un 0,57%.



Mamá, el premarket de BAC

+24%


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Estos desgraciados van a su bola pero joden al resto del mundo.
> 
> Asi nos va.



La vela de minuto es espectacular.

Es de chiste que la DTB del SP se rompa al alza ante la noticia de que el viejales va a gastarse un fortuna en esa mierda enladrillada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ago 2011)

Buffett invertirá 5.000 millones de dólares en Bank of America

EDITO: PERDON NO HABIA LEIDO LO ANTERIOR....


----------



## rafaxl (25 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Buffett invertirá 5.000 millones de dólares en Bank of America



Le tenia que reventar en las narices.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

son 5 o 50 mil millones ::

el mercado esta raro


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La vela de minuto es espectacular.
> 
> Es de chiste que la DTB del SP se rompa al alza ante la noticia de que el viejales va a gastarse un fortuna en esa mierda enladrillada.



Creo que no lo entiendes, a BAC la acabará ayudando el gobierno, es de ahí de donde el tito Warren se lo quiere llevar crudo, igual que hizo con Goldman en su día.

Ya lleva tiempo diciendo que quiere que se suban los impuestos a 'los ricos' y este no da puntada sin hilo.

Y mientras prepara el saqueo los perroflautas le aplauden hasta con las orejas


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

los horos ya caen -2,7%


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que no lo entiendes, a BAC la acabará ayudando el gobierno, es de ahí de donde el tito Warren se lo quiere llevar crudo, igual que hizo con Goldman en su día.
> 
> Ya lleva tiempo diciendo que quiere que se suban los impuestos a 'los ricos' y este no da puntada sin hilo.



Mulder, lo tengo bastante claro.

Pero no deja de ser curioso que se ataque con esa violencia a la DTB del SP500 a partir de una noticia de 5.000 millones de leuros.

Este viejales le está quitando el protagonismo a Bernie en reunión de mañana :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que no lo entiendes, a BAC la acabará ayudando el gobierno, es de ahí de donde el tito Warren se lo quiere llevar crudo, igual que hizo con Goldman en su día.
> 
> Ya lleva tiempo diciendo que quiere que se suban los impuestos a 'los ricos' y este no da puntada sin hilo.
> 
> Y mientras prepara el saqueo los perroflautas le aplauden hasta con las orejas



Te leí el otro día tu definición de perroflautas.

Estoy de acuerdo y me gusta. Lo que tradicionalmente se han llamado perroflautas se ligaba demasiado a antisistemas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, lo tengo bastante claro.
> 
> Pero no deja de ser curioso que se ataque con esa violencia a la DTB del SP500 a partir de una noticia de 5.000 millones de leuros.
> 
> Este viejales le está quitando el protagonismo a Bernie en reunión de mañana :XX::XX::XX:



no solamente es eso fijate bien : Buffett comprará 50.000 acciones preferentes a 100.000 dólares por acción. Las acciones preferentes darán una rentabilidad anual del 6%. También recibirá garantías para comprar 700 millones de acciones (precio de conversión 7,142857 dólares). Las acciones preferentes son redimibles en cualquier momento con una prima del 5%.


osea que si la cosa sale muy bien , tendra la opcion de forrarse todavia mas y lo mas importante es que bank of guano aplaza una buena temporada su caida


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Ago 2011)

hemos opado el DAX y los indices USA?????

pq parecen autenticos chicharribex ......


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2011)

Venga, compramos un puñado de Urbas y manipulamos el mercado


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

Repito lo que ya dije algún día de estos: así se las ponían a Felipe II. Si no se han puesto cortos en el Sp al tocar los 118X y muchos... es que no sirven pa esto. Aunque sea para un mete-saca... leches...

Yo ya estoy fuera, y si tuviera objetivos diarios los habría cubierto con creces y no llevamos media hora de mercado regular. A partir de aquí, eso sí... a ver que pasa... que estamos jugando a susto o muerte...


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2011)

El DAX se pone feo .... si pierde los 5600 (que por ahí está ahora).

Lo suben un 1% del tirón con la noticia de BoA y después lo tirán 120 puntos como si nada.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (25 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes, que le ha pasado al DAX, en nada ha ido para el piso¿????


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Venga, compramos un puñado de Urbas y manipulamos el mercado



POR FAVORRRRRRRR asi subiran las mias que tengo compradas en 0.040


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2011)

Sangre en el DAX. Dos días trabajándose los 5600 y se los han pulido en un par de barras. Atentos a próximos movimientos.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Ago 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, que le ha pasado al DAX, en nada ha ido para el piso¿????



no se pero cuando las barbas del DAX veas pelar...

:8:


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ago 2011)

Venga que nos vamos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Daxie en peligro con volumen.


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

Glup. El SP se ha comido ya toda la subida... hubiera podido sacarle a estos cortos un par de benjamines... me perdonarán ustedes, pero yo quito las manos del teclado, que igual da calambre...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

es acojonante que el ibex no caiga casi y el dax 3% pabajo pero esto que es ?


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2011)

Camarada Atman !!, no abandone la lucha !!

Que somos pocos y tenemos que tirar esto abajo.


----------



## Dula (25 Ago 2011)

¿Qué le ha pasado al Dax?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es acojonante que el ibex no caiga casi y el dax 3% pabajo pero esto que es ?



serán los bancos que están babeando con la inyección que le ha metido el buffet y claro no cae ni a tiros.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es acojonante que el ibex no caiga casi y el dax 3% pabajo pero esto que es ?


----------



## The Replicant (25 Ago 2011)

hasta Cárpatos sabe que el sr. pollastre está de vacaciones ::

_Intradía 

Impresionante. El futuro del Dax pierde el 4 % cuando hace pocos minutos subía. En 15 minutos ha perdido 200 puntos y no veo razón alguna que lo justifique. Si sigue de vacaciones, querido lector, no se le ocurra volver, esto sigue siendo una locura_.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

Cárpatos es un lolailo. Cómo se nota que tiene intereses desde que maneja fondos.

En el mundo de la información, la pérdida de la independencia es el inicio del fin.


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

El SP pelea por los niveles de ayer. La ludopatía no me permite estarme más quieto. Le voy a meter un cortito chitiquín... solo para ver como salta en todas direcciones...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2011)

4% de caída para el DAX, fiuuuu

se habrán dado cuenta de todos los "sinpas" que le esperan


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

corto otra vez no hay na que hacer


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Estas cosas en el dax no son normales.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2011)

Dejaos de cortos en el sp, el futuro está en Grecia

Récord: el rendimiento de los títulos griegos a 10 años llega al 18,50% - elEconomista.es

Ya se puede oler el percal


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto otra vez no hay na que hacer



Pero alma de dios, cómo se te ocurre estar en la mesa de juego (corto o largo) sabiendo que Bernie va a actuar ....


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2011)

Qué artistas, lo llevan subiendo varios días .... le hacen pasar (al DAX) niveles de resistencia .... y la gacelada para adentro confiada en que se está pasando el peligro. Pues toma hostia y media. Lo han bajado a escasos puntos del mínimo de hace un mes.

Señores, volvió la volatilidad ..... el mercado se acerca al momento en el que descubrirá su dirección.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2011)

Cuidado que en el BBVA ya están metiendo paquetazos de venta de vértigo...

el sp ya se ha abierto de patas ::


----------



## diluido (25 Ago 2011)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué le ha pasado al Dax?



Comentarios sobre BOA y el DAX:

Buffett Bailout Of BAC Sends Stock To Early August Levels, Changes Nothing | ZeroHedge

And In The Meantime, The German Stock Market Plummets | ZeroHedge

Cómo tenga razón la burbuja en el mercado de palomitas va a ser de órdago.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Pero alma de dios, cómo se te ocurre estar en la mesa de juego (corto o largo) sabiendo que Bernie va a actuar ....



acabo de tener una vision


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Ago 2011)

ya estan aquíiiiiii


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

joder si al final voy a tener razon y to , no me lo creia ni yo


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

Pfff.... me ha saltado el SP del corto... vale que estaba pegado pero... pero... ¿esto que es? 

Voy a por las palomitas, así tengo las manos ocupadas...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ago 2011)

Esto me huele a QE3 del barbas mañana...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Señor Muertoviviente vamos a la directriz, ahora otra vez GUANERO, no?


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ago 2011)

Mañana va a ser un gran día


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Muertoviviente vamos a la directriz, ahora otra vez GUANERO, no?



es que estos leoncios cabrones , de verdad quieren pillar a toda gacela viviente pero se estan llendo al extremo :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Ale pa que la gente que vaya con stop pegadito aprenda, aqui stop grandecitos como los machos.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2011)

Los leoncios del S&P están tirándolo, mal momento para intentar largos. Los leoncios del Stoxx están por debajo del 0 igual que esta mañana, pero ahora están más lejos.

Las gacelillas en general también venden.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Estos leoncios estoy hasta por pensar que alguno no sabe muy bien por donde le vienen, no es normal tamaño despiporre...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Los leoncios del S&P están tirándolo, mal momento para intentar largos. Los leoncios del Stoxx están por debajo del 0 igual que esta mañana, pero ahora están más lejos.
> 
> Las gacelillas en general también venden.



Y quien compra? :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

Uff. tal y como estamos al SP aún le quedan 10-15 puntos abajo... hasta los 115X. ¿no les parece?


----------



## urisamir (25 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 4% de caída para el DAX, fiuuuu
> 
> se habrán dado cuenta de todos los "sinpas" que le esperan



Los seres de luz tienen al KommerzBank con un 32% de vencimientos a corto sobre valor bursátil. Pole. El segundo, creo el RBS, está en 10% y nuestros Lazarillos patrios están entre el 0,5% del BBVA y el 0,8% del Santander.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estos leoncios estoy hasta por pensar que alguno no sabe muy bien por donde le vienen, no es normal tamaño despiporre...



Tampoco es tan raro.

En el Chulibex han girado abajo al tocar la DTB.
En el SP, han amgado su ruptura con una vela (la de la noticia de Buffet) que finalmente ha quedado entera en sombra. La siguiente vela, para abajo.

Hasta que no rompan las DTB, ná de ná.

Me extrañaba que le quitaran el papel de prota al barbas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estos leoncios estoy hasta por pensar que alguno no sabe muy bien por donde le vienen, no es normal tamaño despiporre...



amigo chinito esta ya debe ser la ultima vez que atacamos la bajista porque hay que tener huevos de atacarla una y otra vez sin conseguir pasarla , salvo hoy que en mis graficos tengo que la habian roto pero ahora esa parece que sera la guinda , la falsa rotura de la bajista y de ahi pabajo eso o nos vamos a los 17000 :ouch:


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Ago 2011)

Pero en que quedamos, subimos, bajamos o todo lo contrario?
Cuando muertoviviente anuncia caida estrepitosa, todo el mundo piensa que subira. Ahora que ya iba a subir, y hasta el habia rectificado en parte su "prevision", hundimiento del DAX.
De verdad tiene todo esto alguna logica o sentido?
Ahora si, divertido, para los que lo vemos desde fuera, si es. Pero hay que tener, de verdad, os lo reconozco un par de narices para estar ahi dentro.
Bueno, a ver si al final van a ser verdad esos 6 miles



muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo chinito esta ya debe ser la ultima vez que atacamos la bajista porque hay que tener huevos de atacarla una y otra vez sin conseguir pasarla , salvo hoy que en mis graficos tengo que la habian roto pero ahora esa parece que sera la guinda , la falsa rotura de la bajista y de ahi pabajo eso o nos vamos a los 17000 :ouch:



Buena conclusion, o nos vamos para "abajo" o nos vamos a los 17.000...
Vamos que o sube o baja.
Aunque tambien se podria quedar en 8400 toda la vida.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo chinito esta ya debe ser la ultima vez que atacamos la bajista porque hay que tener huevos de atacarla una y otra vez sin conseguir pasarla , salvo hoy que en mis graficos tengo que la habian roto pero ahora esa parece que sera la guinda , la falsa rotura de la bajista y de ahi pabajo eso o nos vamos a los 17000 :ouch:



¿graficabas sobre el contado?


----------



## The Replicant (25 Ago 2011)

Cárpatos says:

_¿Qué pasa? 

Por fin tengo claro lo que ha pasado en esa locura del futuro del Dax. Es interesante, para que vean la tómbola que es el mercado. 

El desplome del Dax se ha debido a un rumor que ha corrido por el mercado diciendo que al cierre de hoy se prohibían los cortos. 

Entonces muchos se han tirado como locos a vender, para poder quedarse vendidos pensando que mañana ya no les iban a dejar. 

Este rumor ha hecho bajar el futuro del dax de 5.700 a poco más de 5.400. 

Este es el mercado actual, un auténtico casino
_


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tampoco es tan raro.
> 
> En el Chulibex han girado abajo al tocar la DTB.
> En el SP, han amgado su ruptura con una vela (la de la noticia de Buffet) que finalmente ha quedado entera en sombra. La siguiente vela, para abajo.
> ...



amigo bertok es muy tipico que la guinda de una trampa sea una falsa rotura , realmente ya no deberia quedar mas camino que hacia abajo pero vaya usted a saber :ouch:


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo bertok es muy tipico que la guinda de una trampa sea una falsa rotura , realmente ya no deberia quedar mas camino que hacia abajo pero vaya usted a saber :ouch:



Trabajo sobre los CFDs de IG Markets y no he visto la rotura (al cierre de la vela) por ningún sitio, por ahora.


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mantengo niveles para mañana 425-530. Nos quedamos en tierra de nadie en los anchos campos de Castilla (*240*-370).
> 
> Para los "guaneros" de vocación, es cierto que tenemos el canal inferior con una horquilla amplia.
> 
> ...



Aguantando como jabatos. El nivel del canal pre-infierno tiene mucha pasta en juego...la cosa se pone emocionante.:cook:


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

Es que al rumor de la mayor prohibición de cortos del DAX se le ha juntado el rumor de la bajada de rating de Alemania... y claro...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Los reguladores alemanes niegan los rumores de un cambio en la normativa de posiciones cortas (CNBC).

osea solo queda el rumor de rebaja de rating , como vayan a por alemania las agencias de ratas , van a ganar mucha credibilidad -_-


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

Pues ya hemos tocado los 115Xs.... pero parece que no entramos demasiado... yo diría que aquí se acaba la carrera de momento... habrá que rehacer el camino en algún lado...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

La agencia de calificación Fitch reafirma la calificación AAA de Alemania y su perspectiva estable, según la CNBC.

Recordamos que había rumores de una posible rebaja de rating en Alemania.


cierro cortos jugosisimos


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

Primer round salvado...estaban en las trincheras.


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La agencia de calificación Fitch reafirma la calificación AAA de Alemania y su perspectiva estable, según la CNBC.
> 
> Recordamos que había rumores de una posible rebaja de rating en Alemania.
> 
> ...




Pero no dijo Ud. a MM que no hacia intradías?:


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La agencia de calificación Fitch reafirma la calificación AAA de Alemania y su perspectiva estable, según la CNBC.
> 
> Recordamos que había rumores de una posible rebaja de rating en Alemania.
> 
> ...



pensaba que te la ibas a jugar con Bernie en escena :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## pleura (25 Ago 2011)

otro rumor de invertia:
_El índice DAX 30 de la bolsa de Fráncfort caía hoy un 4 % hora y media antes del cierre de la negociación, mientras otros mercados de valores europeos y Wall Street presentaban una tendencia bajista moderada. Una operadora de la bolsa de Fráncfort dijo a EFE que circulaba el rumor de que el Estado de Pensilvania no podrá reembolsar el pago de bonos el 15 de septiembre. El selectivo de Fráncfort comenzó a perder posiciones con fuerza a las 13.50 horas GMT y en veinte minutos los números rojos aumentaron del 1 al 4 %. _


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Aguantando como jabatos. El nivel del canal pre-infierno tiene mucha pasta en juego...la cosa se pone emocionante.:cook:



a mí me sale que ha marcado el mínimo en 8242 :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pero no dijo Ud. a MM que no hacia intradías?:



prefiero coger rallys gordos pero cuando veo algo aprovechable no lo desperdicio 8:


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> a mí me sale que ha marcado el mínimo en 8242 :8:



No se quejará, nivel relevante y rebote de 50 puntos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Las agencias de calificación Fitch, Moody's y S&P confirman la calificación AAA de Alemania y su perspectiva estable, según la CNBC.

Recordamos que había rumores de una posible rebaja de rating en Alemania.


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

Para no perder las costumbres a los 70 puntos del giro, deshacemos alguna posición. Stop Profit en +30...


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

Hecho! Ahora stop dinámico mirando como se alejan a distancia prudencial...


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

Objetivo, techo del canal. Me han tirado!!!

Buscando nueva entrada.:


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

En el SP500.... señores, vayan haciendo las maletas, que ahora sí que nos vamos...

Edito: NO sé, igual aún rebotamos algo más pero en cualqeuir caso, yo empiezo a meter cortos de nuevo... hoy... va a ser un gran día


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Y mañana el señor Bernanke, que grandes dias, estos son los que hace aficion.


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y mañana el señor Bernanke, que grandes dias, estos son los que hace aficion.



Y que lo diga!!

Dentro de nuevo, colocamos SP muyyy ajustado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

¿Lo cerraran justo en la directriz?, a ver quien es el guapo que se queda abierto para mañana, esto es la leche.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Lo cerraran justo en la directriz?, a ver quien es el guapo que se queda abierto para mañana, esto es la leche.



nadie medianamente cuerdo o sin información confidencial ::


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Lo cerraran justo en la directriz?, a ver quien es el guapo que se queda abierto para mañana, esto es la leche.



Yo lo estoy barajando, si no me tiran antes.


Ahora empieza el factor miedo....


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Lo cerraran justo en la directriz?, a ver quien es el guapo que se queda abierto para mañana, esto es la leche.



Yo me quedaría abierto y corto para el overnight, aunque los gringos puedan subirlo un poco están mucho más vendedores que compradores en este momento y no veo que las cosas vayan a cambiar hasta mañana a la hora de 'El Show de Bernie'


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

quedo corto , viendo que la bajista aguanta al ibex no le va a quedar otra que rendirse a una insignificante bajista de cortisimo plazo .

que alegria ya voy ganando pa pipas


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo lo estoy barajando, si no me tiran antes.
> 
> 
> Ahora empieza el factor miedo....




Para acojonar no está mal. Velón de 20 puntos antes de la subasta


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pero no dijo Ud. a MM que no hacia intradías?:




La gente dice tantas cosas a la ligera.... 


Buen ojo el suyo, Sr. Fran200.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

Menos mal que ya mañana hay desenlace, tanto suspense me tiene hasta los mismos huevos. 

edito: y eso que he estado viendo una pelicula.... mano de santo para no meter la pata


----------



## Discordante (25 Ago 2011)

Yo que entre a formar parte de esto en la semana magica viendo esto casi que me aburro no se ve casi nada de volumen comparado con jornadas anteriores.

Parece que se hayan quedado al margen hasta ver que ocurre mañana.


----------



## Fran200 (25 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La gente dice tantas cosas a la ligera....
> 
> 
> Buen ojo el suyo, Sr. Fran200.




Eso digámelo mañana. Hoy día suertudo. 
Operación de la mañana cerrada en positivo, la de esta tarde también...pero siempre hay algo malo: tengo algunas cosas "pendientes". :S

Buen cierre. Me deja algo más de margen.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tampoco es tan raro.
> 
> En el Chulibex han girado abajo al tocar la DTB.
> En el SP, han amgado su ruptura con una vela (la de la noticia de Buffet) que finalmente ha quedado entera en sombra. La siguiente vela, para abajo.
> ...



¿qué es DTB?
gracias


----------



## FranR (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quedo corto , viendo que la bajista aguanta al ibex no le va a quedar otra que rendirse a una insignificante bajista de cortisimo plazo .
> 
> que alegria ya voy ganando pa pipas



Pues con este cierre, de momento le han quitado la bolsa pipas.

Bien visto ese mínimo del día, desde ayer Fran2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Bueno mañana esperamos que esto se decida, y si no esta incertidumbre nos tendra pegados a las pantallas. Y aprovechen estos dias, que asi se adelgaza mas que con ninguna otra dieta.

Compren o vendan, pero compren y vendan.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Esto está fantástico !... *Pollastre* se fue de vacaciones, *Mulder* tiene los gráficos fallando, *Claca* está borracho en alguna alcantarilla y *Market Maker* pasa para dejarnos unos gráficos de mandriles abochornados.
> 
> Al final todo este hilo se sostiene con los datos que aportamos *Rafaxl, Muertoviviente y un servidor* !! ::
> 
> Bueno... guardo las esperanzas de que *Rbotic* nos ilumine. :XX:




Veo que el pesimismo le inunda... esto me trae a la mente algunos versos, oscuros como los tiempos que nos toca vivir:


_Cuando a Pollastre le falla lo proyectado,
cuando a Nico se le socarra un asado,
no ven, acaso, que el mercado descarrila,
- algo no funciona como debiere - ,

A rafaXL, calmarlo, ni con una tila,
siempre pepón, aunque ello su ruina fuere;

Y es que nada es ya, lo que otrora vieres,
el caos campa por sus respetos,
cual versión financiera de Atila,
quien por donde pasaba decía, sin mayor respeto,
"si te das la vuelta, te la meto".

Maestro Nico, nos dió la espalda la suerte,
mas hete aquí, que en vez de volverme iracundo,
me he convertido en La Muerte,
Destructora de Mundos._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Veo que el pesimismo le inunda... esto me trae a la mente algunos versos, oscuros como los tiempos que nos toca vivir:
> 
> 
> _Cuando a Pollastre le falla lo proyectado,
> ...



:Aplauso:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Ago 2011)

jojojo y las cuotas participativas de la CAM que no tienen ni siquiera contraparte

han permitido que se puedan vender por un 50% de su valor y no hay contraparte


como los pisitos

viven en un no-mercado


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :Aplauso:




Bravo, sí señor.

Los dos últimos versos son de un poeta indio cuyo nombre renuncio a memorizar. Personalmente los considero maravillosos, una obra de arte.

Los pronunció el amigo Robert cuando vió por primera vez "la que había liado". Momento épico como pocos en la humanidad, yo creo.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

Al cierre:

SP:



Chulibex:


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué es DTB?
> gracias



Directriz de Tendencia Bajista. En el caso que ocupa son de muy corto plazo (rango de 2 horas).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Los cortos ALGUN DIA se permitiran? Ahora hasta el dia 30 de septiembre.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ago 2011)

Francia lo amplía hasta el 11 de noviembre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bravo, sí señor.
> 
> Los dos últimos versos son de un poeta indio cuyo nombre renuncio a memorizar. Personalmente los considero maravillosos, una obra de arte.
> 
> Los pronunció el amigo Robert cuando vió por primera vez "la que había liado". Momento épico como pocos en la humanidad, yo creo.



Ciertamente. Este señor junto a lo sumo, otras 100 personas a lo sumo a lo largo de la historia, son las que han modelado el mundo tal y como es hoy (para bien o para mal).


----------



## EL FARAON (25 Ago 2011)

Ultima hora:

España prorroga la prohibición de las posiciones cortas hasta el 30 de septiembre - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Ultima hora:
> 
> España prorroga la prohibición de las posiciones cortas hasta el 30 de septiembre - elEconomista.es



que pesadilla, se creen que va a servir de algo....


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2011)

Con esta última noticia, este escenario se perfila más chungo, pero mientras el precio no diga lo contrario, hay tiempo de marear un poco al personal. Aquí voy a colgar un planteamiento todavía hipotético, porque no está ni siquiera activado, pero lo dejo por si tenemos sorpresa pepónica:







Donde pone "objetivo final del hipotétivo movimiento alcista" hay que entender que es una referencia, pero en cualquier caso sería por encima de los 9.100.

Pese a todo, el movimiento de fondo seguiría bajista ;-)


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

Ding Dong!!!!  ya hemos vuelto a mínimos de hoy. Ahora, quien sea hombre que se quede corto a ver si pilla los mínimos de ayer. A mí, que me cambien las fichas, que me levanto. :

Al cierre, dependiendo de cómo vayamos, igual hasta pongo un cortito...


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2011)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Ultima hora:
> 
> España prorroga la prohibición de las posiciones cortas hasta el 30 de septiembre - elEconomista.es



Bufffff.... ya se ha explicado muchas veces lo nefasto que resultan estas medidas, porque sirven en bandeja las bajadas a los grandes, ya que si los peques no podemos sacar tajada de las caídas, nada impide a las manos fuertes tumbar las cotizaciones en plan salvaje y recomprar baratísimo dejando a toda la gacelada instalada en Mandrilandia.


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2011)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Ultima hora:
> 
> España prorroga la prohibición de las posiciones cortas hasta el 30 de septiembre - elEconomista.es



Lo mejor será huir a brokers USAnos y operar en índices donde no se les haya ocurrido la perroflautada de prohibir los cortos.

Esta gente merece que todo les estalle en la cara.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

Excelente figura Sr. Claca. Le agradezco, y creo en nombre de muchos, sus aportaciones. 

Ese escenario es el que estaba yo planteando (expuesto con menor claridad que usted, estamos empezando en esto). Me gustaría preguntarle, una serie de cosas:

1) Esa ruptura de la DTB (verde discontinua), ¿Desactiva ya el triangulo expansivo?
2) Ese triangulo formado por la DTA (verde continua)y la trinchera bajista, ¿su altura es la que le da el primer objetivo alcista?
3) Si rompe a la baja la DTA y la linea de guano aguanta ¿más lateral?. 

De todas formas lo han dejado clavado sin dar pistas los muy malandrines.

Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo mejor será huir a brokers USAnos y operar en índices *donde no se les haya ocurrido la perroflautada de prohibir los cortos*.
> 
> Esta gente merece que todo les estalle en la cara.



quiere decir usted "de momento..."

Recuerde que ya hay precedentes y no consta arrepentimiento alguno a pesar de los resultados.

Si está usted pensando en broker americano, sígame el consejo y de momento quédese lejos de ThinkorSwim y Ameritrade. Están de obras...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

quiero compartir con ustedes a lo mejor muchos lo recuerdan cuando guarro buffett entro en Goldman me parece todavia los mercadillos siguieron cayendo y muchos se quedaron pensando que guarro era un primo pero al poco tiempo los mercadillos se giraron y como no nuestro amigo gano mucho dinerito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quiero compartir con ustedes a lo mejor muchos lo recuerdan cuando guarro buffett entro en Goldman me parece todavia los mercadillos siguieron cayendo y muchos se quedaron pensando que guarro era un primo pero al poco tiempo los mercadillos se giraron y como no nuestro amigo gano mucho dinerito



¿Al cabo de cuanto tiempo giró el mercado? Para delimitar escenarios, _zabe uhté_


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Excelente figura Sr. Claca. Le agradezco, y creo en nombre de muchos, sus aportaciones.
> 
> Ese escenario es el que estaba yo planteando (expuesto con menor claridad que usted, estamos empezando en esto). Me gustaría preguntarle, una serie de cosas:
> 
> ...



1) De momento sí, pero fíjate en un detalle, la ruptura no ha sido violenta, esta en stand by, en lo que se podría considerar un pull. Como se gire y vaya para abajo de nuevo, el movimiento será muy, muy feo y deberíamos considerar que simplemente ha hecho una dilatación y que no ha logrado romper.

2) Correcto, es el objetivo de la cuña. El objetivo marcado con el fibo, que podría verse como un segundo, coincide con la proyección que arroja el expansivo.

3) Un poco por lo que comentaba antes, creo que si rompe por abajo, en pocos días vemos los 7.500.

Y añado una cosa, para dar garantías al movimiento, imprescindible superar los 8.650, pero no nos obsesionemos con eso. Primero veamos si quiere romper por arriba y luego ya veremos si encuentra algún escollo en el camino. Lógicamente, a mayor fuerza alcista en la reacción, mayor probabilidad de que cumpla con lo planteado -y repito, no significaría nada, porque con la volatilidad actual los movimientos al alza también pueden ser fuertes sin que eso implique la más mínima consistencia en los mismos-.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Al cabo de cuanto tiempo giró el mercado? Para delimitar escenarios, _zabe uhté_



segun lo que e visto octubre 2008 y el reboton llego en marzo 2009 :ouch: espero que esta ves tenga mejor punteria


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2011)

Ya que incluso el Sr. MarketMaker ha aportado un magnífico post culero mandril, me veo obligado a aportar algo yo mismo, aunque esté en modo maricona vacaciones...

Ya sabes Uds. que en esta, nuestra comunidad, nada sucede por casualidad. Mucho menos cuando el movimiento tiene escala institucional...

Vale que a eso de las 15:00 ha empezado el run-run de que iban a prohibir los cortos en el Daxie. Pero luego se ha desmentido oficialmente por el gobierno teutón, y... ¿qué ha ocurrido? ... ¿han vuelto las posiciones a sus orígenes?...



Nou !

El saldo negativo con escala auténticamente institucional ( -6000 Daxies ) ha venido para quedarse. Al menos en overnight, mañana Dios (si acaso existiera) dirá. 

¿Tal vez una realización de beneficios en 100 pips desde mínimos? ¿ Tal vez se cuece una visita a los 5K ? 

Ah, tantas preguntas.... y yo tres días sin entrar a mercado, y ya con un mono que lo flipas....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> segun lo que e visto octubre 2008 y el reboton llego en marzo 2009 :ouch: espero que esta ves tenga mejor punteria



bueno, entoces da tiempo llegar a los 3000, sanstandereses de regalo con las magdalenas, timofónicas con los cupones del marca, acciones del INDUSTRIA QUIMICA Y FARMACEUTICA VIR, S.A. a 10000000trillones y volver a los 17000 ::



Spoiler


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

-6k daxies y yo con un corto ordenado en cola. Igual me arrancan el brazo pero y lo entretenido que estoy, eh, eso no cuenta o que, son intangibles. :XX:


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Con esta última noticia, este escenario se perfila más chungo, pero mientras el precio no diga lo contrario, hay tiempo de marear un poco al personal. Aquí voy a colgar un planteamiento todavía hipotético, porque no está ni siquiera activado, pero lo dejo por si tenemos sorpresa pepónica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, en los gráficos que manejo, no se ha roto la directriz bajista de corto plazo. Veo que en los tuyos sí. ¿graficas el contado o futuros?.

El escenario cambia bastante.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Ago 2011)

esta noticia hará las delicias o no de algunos 

Price Discovery Era Coming To An End As Spain, France, Belgium, Greece Extend Short Selling Ban "Due To Market Conditions" (Update: And Italy) | ZeroHedge

*Kiss the free market goodbye. Spain's and France's regulator have both just announced that the short selling ban, which was supposed to expire tomorrow, has now been extended until the end of September 30, and November 11, respectively. Add to this Belgium and Greece whose regulators announced they will lift its own short selling ban "when conditions allow", *

PD erdón ya estaba puesta


----------



## Mulder (25 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, en los gráficos que manejo, no se ha roto la directriz bajista de corto plazo. Veo que en los tuyos sí. ¿graficas el contado o futuros?.
> 
> El escenario cambia bastante.



También cambia el gráfico según si es logarítmico o no, cuidado con eso.


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, en los gráficos que manejo, no se ha roto la directriz bajista de corto plazo. Veo que en los tuyos sí. ¿graficas el contado o futuros?.
> 
> El escenario cambia bastante.



Contado, siempre contado. El futuro ya sabemos que va a su bola, pero yo me fijo en lo que hace el escaparate y luego aplico el filtro realista correspondiente para no llevarme un chasco.

Estas directrices, por cierto, son las mismas que vengo colgando estos días, no las he modifidado desde entonces:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-2.html#post4823148


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> También cambia el gráfico según si es logarítmico o no, cuidado con eso.



Ya veía que no eran logarítmicas. Apuesto que es contado y espero que me conteste.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Contado, siempre contado. El futuro ya sabemos que va a su bola, pero yo me fijo en lo que hace el escaparate y luego aplico el filtro realista correspondiente para no llevarme un chasco.
> 
> Estas directrices, por cierto, son las mismas que vengo colgando estos días, no las he modifidado desde entonces:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-2.html#post4823148



Me lo temía. Gracias.


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> También cambia el gráfico según si es logarítmico o no, cuidado con eso.



Tienes razón, aunque siempre uso escala lineal, con dividendo ajustado. Lo pondré en plan disclaimer a partir de ahora 

Lo que también pasa que la cosa cambia según la plataforma. Por lo que la gente comenta, en concepto de precisión el Visual Chart y el Pro Real no tienen rival -y a veces tienen diferencias en las series históricas, lo cual me pone de muy mala leche-.


----------



## tarrito (25 Ago 2011)

Tonuel !!!

para l@s forer@s de la ""terreta", ¿nos podría certificar a la CAM?

ya sé que no certifica al Mercado Continuo perooo ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

Señores animense, porra futbolera:

Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...


----------



## llaveenmano (25 Ago 2011)

Out of Control: The Destructive Power of the Financial Markets - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores animense, porra futbolera:
> 
> Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...



yo creo que mañana nos la pegamos y que no hay QE3


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Ago 2011)

Estos son mas pesimistas todavia que muertoviviente

La renta variable podría "desplomarse" en las próximas semanas, advierten los banqueros - elEconomista.es

La renta variable podría "desplomarse" en las próximas semanas, advierten los banqueros
_Si el verano ya se ha perfilado como una acalorada pesadilla para la renta variable de todo el mundo, durante las próximas semanas la situación podría empeorar. Al menos eso pronostican varios banqueros consultados por el rotativo The Telegraph, que aseguran que durante el próximo otoño podríamos registrar un nuevo colapso bursátil muy similar al registrado durante la quiebra de Lehman Brothers.
Al fin y al cabo, asegurar deuda de los grandes bancos europeos ha alcanzado niveles históricos, incluso por encima de los niveles registrados durante la crisis financiera hace casi tres años. Los credit default swaps de bonos de Royal Bank of Scotland, BNP Paribas, Deutsche Bank e Intesa Sanpaolo, entre otros bancos, ya brindaron señales de advertencia a los inversores durante la jornada del miércoles.
Así, los credit default swaps (CDS) en RBS se negociaban a 343,54 puntos básicos, es decir, el coste anual para asegurar 10 millones de libras de bonos de la entidad crediticia que cuenta con el respaldo del Estado ascendió hasta las 343.540 libras.
En estas circunstancias, el coste de asegurar bonos de RBS es ahora mucho mayor que cuando los contribuyentes se vieron obligados a intervenir y rescatar bancos en octubre de 2008, y pone de manifiesto el dramático desplome de la confianza de los inversores en los bancos. "El problema es la falta de liquidez".
Esto es lo que está causando los problemas con los bancos. Nos encontramos en una situación muy similar a la de 2008", dijo al Telegraph un alto ejecutivo de un banco con sede en Londres. "Creo que nos estamos dirigiendo a un shock del mercado en septiembre u octubre que podría superar cualquier colapso anterior ", advirtió._


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Estos son mas pesimistas todavia que muertoviviente
> 
> La renta variable podría "desplomarse" en las próximas semanas, advierten los banqueros - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...










de todas formas si lo dicen los expetos significa que de aqui a octubre estamos en los 15000


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

El famoso itraxx del señor Muertoviviente, no deberia cogernos por sorpresa, con lo voluntarioso que resulta, nuestro afamado compañero GUANERO.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2011)

Bueno dejamos el guano para mañana yo me voy a dormir , buenas noches amigos :Baile:


----------



## credulo (25 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores animense, porra futbolera:




 Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
 Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2011)

A ver cómo se mueven los índices en el overnight y a partir de las 08:00.
Tanto el IBEX como el DAX tienen ahora mismo unas velas más jodidas ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Bueno dejamos el guano para mañana yo me voy a dormir , buenas noches amigos :Baile:



Descanse mañana puede ser su dia


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
> Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.




[*] Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> [*] Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.




Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2011)

[*] Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos intradiarios. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.

Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).

Amén.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
> Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
> Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
> blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
> ...



El premio como siempre, un leon de peluche. Mañana a las 8 se cierra la porra, :XX:


----------



## aksarben (25 Ago 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
> Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
> Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
> blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.



[*]aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Ago 2011)

> Chinito_deslocalizador: *NO QE3*, Bolsas al guano...
> Credulo: *Si QE3*, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
> Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. *No QE3*. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
> blackholesun: *No qe3*, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
> ...



Ese panda esta en buen estado?, 5 karlillos te doy.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Ago 2011)

ponerlo bien que no cuesta nada


Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> [*]aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.



Janus

-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.
-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.
-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un ñordo.

Por supuesto, operar viendo lo que hacen los índices ... no vaya a ser que nos metan una bajada, nos enganchemos y luego tiren para arriba para que salten los stops y se comen después ellos toda la bajada.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ago 2011)

[*]dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano


¿A que hora exacta (peninsular) empieza el show de Bernie?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un ñordo.
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano


----------



## Clander (26 Ago 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> [*]dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano
> 
> 
> ¿A que hora exacta (peninsular) empieza el show de Bernie?



Es a las 10:00am ET (Jackson Hole, Wyoming), con lo que sino voy desencaminado, nos da que en spain es a las 18


----------



## aksarben (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese panda esta en buen estado?, 5 karlillos te doy.



Añada un par de latunes premium y es suyo.

Por cierto, Buffett cascó mucha pasta a principio de año vendiendo sus BAC. Ahora lo que ha pillado son preferentes con condiciones muy favorables. Quien busque copiarle comprando acciones normales, que se lo piense dos veces, plis.


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

mañana va a ser un dia normal +1 o -1., el dia del guano va a ser el menos esperado, eso mismo me enseño alguno de ustedes aqui, a si que si todos creen que mañana hay desplome ocurrira todo lo contrario


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

mavr76 dijo:


> Es a las 10:00am ET (Jackson Hole, Wyoming), con lo que sino voy desencaminado, nos da que en spain es a las 18



Viendo como se mueve europa mañana tendremos alguna pequeña señal de como iran los tiros por el lejano oeste.


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Ago 2011)

Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...

Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.

Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.

blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.

Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).

aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.

Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un ñordo.

dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano

Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Ago 2011)

La Reserva Federal de San Francisco (FRBSF) acaba de publicar un documento (puede leerlo en su totalidad pinchando aquí) muy interesante sobre la relación entre la demografía de Estados Unidos y el comportamiento del mercado bursátil.

Primero el documento demuestra que existe una correlación alta entre el ratio PER precio sobre beneficio de la bolsa (línea roja en el gráfico adjunto) y el ratio entre el segmento de la población comprendido entre los 40 y los 49 años (que se supone está en la fase de acumulación de riqueza) y el segmento de la población comprendida entre los 60 y los 69 años (que está claramente en la fase de utilización de la riqueza acumulada). El estudio calcula que ese ratio entre jóvenes y viejos, por decirlo de alguna forma, explica el 61% de los movimientos del PER. Es decir, el valor de la bolsa está muy relacionado con la distribución de la población.








uente: FRBSF Economic Letter: "Boomer Retirement: Headwinds for U.S. Equity Markets? Aug 22, 2011

Pero el estudio no se para ahí. Teniendo en cuenta que podemos anticipar las tendencias demográficas (y anticipar la proporción de jóvenes frente a los ancianos), también podríamos anticipar la posible evolución del PER de la bolsa. Es lo que gráficamente aparece en la siguiente ilustración.









Premios de FondosAnálisisAnálisis de fondosArtículos de fondosArtículos de planesVídeosPerspectivasHerramientasBúsq. Rápida de FondosBúsq. Avanzada FondosComparador FondosRent. de los índicesRent. de las categoríasEducaciónABC de fondosGlosario

¿Y si la bolsa dependiera de la demografía?
Un estudio demuestra que el factor demográfico podría presionar a la baja la bolsa americana
Imprimir ArtículoPermisos/ReimpresionesComentar
AddThis Social Bookmark Button
Fernando Luque | 25-08-11 | Enviar artículo

La Reserva Federal de San Francisco (FRBSF) acaba de publicar un documento (puede leerlo en su totalidad pinchando aquí) muy interesante sobre la relación entre la demografía de Estados Unidos y el comportamiento del mercado bursátil.

Primero el documento demuestra que existe una correlación alta entre el ratio PER precio sobre beneficio de la bolsa (línea roja en el gráfico adjunto) y el ratio entre el segmento de la población comprendido entre los 40 y los 49 años (que se supone está en la fase de acumulación de riqueza) y el segmento de la población comprendida entre los 60 y los 69 años (que está claramente en la fase de utilización de la riqueza acumulada). El estudio calcula que ese ratio entre jóvenes y viejos, por decirlo de alguna forma, explica el 61% de los movimientos del PER. Es decir, el valor de la bolsa está muy relacionado con la distribución de la población.

Fuente: FRBSF Economic Letter: "Boomer Retirement: Headwinds for U.S. Equity Markets? Aug 22, 2011

Pero el estudio no se para ahí. Teniendo en cuenta que podemos anticipar las tendencias demográficas (y anticipar la proporción de jóvenes frente a los ancianos), también podríamos anticipar la posible evolución del PER de la bolsa. Es lo que gráficamente aparece en la siguiente ilustración.

Fuente: FRBSF Economic Letter: "Boomer Retirement: Headwinds for U.S. Equity Markets? Aug 22, 2011

¿Y qué dice el modelo de la Reserva Federal de San Francisco? Dice que el ratio PER debería seguir cayendo de forma persistente desde unos niveles de 15 alcanzados en 2010 hasta aproximadamente unos niveles de 8,4 en 2025, aunque luego habría una recuperación hasta 9,14 en 2030.

En cuanto a los precios de las acciones (una cosa es predecir el comportamiento del ratio PER y otro el valor de la bolsa, es decir el numerador de este ratio), los autores del estudio han supuesto que los beneficios empresariales crecerán al mismo ritmo que lo han hecho durante el periodo 1954-2010. Con estas hipótesis concluyen que la bolsa podría acumular una caída del 13% del entre 2010 y el 2021. Eso sí, sería una caída en términos reales, es decir teniendo en cuenta el impacto de la inflación. Si suponemos una inflación del 2% anual la caída adicional sería de casi el 20%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

[*]Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3. Unica salvación no guanil es confirmación de triángulo. Pero sería un deus ex machina en toda regla.

Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un *ñordo*.
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano
Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe.
Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3 y salvo_ Deus ex machina_. Guano. 


Que pesimismo, *ANTIPATRIOTAS*


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [*]Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3. Unica salvación no guanil es confirmación de triángulo. Pero sería un deus ex machina en toda regla.
> 
> Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
> Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
> ...



No se como copiar desde el movil, asi que pido que alguien lo haga por mi. Creo que me quedan pocas opciones, asi que "q3 en toda regla y subidon".

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Es6ta va por Don ghkghk a cambio de ronda de fotos _de _italianas


Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un *ñordo*.
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano
Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe.
Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3 y salvo_ Deus ex machina_. Guano. 
ghkghk: q3 en toda regla y subidon.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Llego a tiempo


Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un *ñordo*.
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano
Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe.
Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3 y salvo_ Deus ex machina_. Guano. 
ghkghk: q3 en toda regla y subidon.

Fran200 Entre Trichet y Bernake nos van a pegar un meneo bueno. Las especulaciones durante la mañana deben tener esto "meneadito". Habrá un QE3, o como quiera llamarlo preparado para dopar la economía cuando haga falta. Preferiría un peponazo matinal de proporciones bíblicas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Sin ánimo de suplantar al legendario tonuel, no he podido reprimir al Tintoretto que llevo dentro. A falta de su aprovación ahí dejo esto:


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2011)

A ver, a ver, no se cierren sólo al QE3 que se pierden parte de la fiesta. Y lo digo sobre todo para que tengais en cuenta que Bernie habla después del cierre europedo... pero que hay muchos datos importantes que SÍ cotizarán aquí.

Mañana a mediodía (creo) tenemos el dato del PIB de la pérfida Albión y de la M3 en Europa. Hasta hace poco este último movía mercado, ahora parece que no está en las quinielas de la gente. No sé por qué.

Luego, a las 16:30 tenemos dato del PIB yankie, y recuerden que este dato debió salir ayer (¿o era anteayer? bueno...) y lo retrasaron. ¿huele? Pues sí, pero mi pronóstico es opuesto a lo que sería trivial...

A las 18:00 habla su excelencia. Pero creo que antes tendremos tambien los datos de consumo de Michigan que mueven y bastante las cosas...

Así que yo pienso en el día de mañana en 3 tiempos, sobre los 4 posibles escenarios:
antes del PIB, entre datos y despues de "Berni de Poo".

*1º.- PIB bueno, sin QE o QE insuficiente, más "otras medidas": arriba a medio gas, subida fuerte, bajada de cierto nivel = cierre verde ligero a moderado*
2º.- PIB bueno, con QE= solo falta la familia Trap.
3º.- PIB malo, sin QE = por fín llega la sangre a las calles, es hora de ir pensando en ir de compras
4º.- PIB malo, con QE = apertura arriba a medio gas, *incógnita*, y subida suave = cara de bobo.

Obviamente esto son elucubraciones y *mi apuesta* va para la porra. No tengo ni pajolera idea de lo que hará.


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2011)

Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un *ñordo*.
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano
Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe.
Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3 y salvo_ Deus ex machina_. Guano. 
ghkghk: q3 en toda regla y subidon.
Fran200: Entre Trichet y Bernake nos van a pegar un meneo bueno. Las especulaciones durante la mañana deben tener esto "meneadito". Habrá un QE3, o como quiera llamarlo preparado para dopar la economía cuando haga falta. Preferiría un peponazo matinal de proporciones bíblicas.
atman: PIB bueno, sin QE o QE insuficiente, más "otras medidas": arriba a medio gas antes de subida fuerte y luego bajada de cierto nivel = cierre verde ligero a moderado. El guano ni está ni se le espera.


----------



## faraico (26 Ago 2011)

Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un *ñordo*.
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano
Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe.
Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3 y salvo_ Deus ex machina_. Guano. 
ghkghk: q3 en toda regla y subidon.
Fran200: Entre Trichet y Bernake nos van a pegar un meneo bueno. Las especulaciones durante la mañana deben tener esto "meneadito". Habrá un QE3, o como quiera llamarlo preparado para dopar la economía cuando haga falta. Preferiría un peponazo matinal de proporciones bíblicas.
atman: PIB bueno, sin QE o QE insuficiente, más "otras medidas": arriba a medio gas antes de subida fuerte y luego bajada de cierto nivel = cierre verde ligero a moderado. El guano ni está ni se le espera.
faraico: Sí QE3 en breve, rally alcista de dos o tres meses, hasta que deuda española reviente por algún sitio y entonces tendremos WANO


----------



## faraico (26 Ago 2011)

japos ligeramente en verde


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> japos ligeramente en verde



Japos ahora ligeramente en rojo, ORO a 1762.


----------



## faraico (26 Ago 2011)

camino del


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
> Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
> Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
> blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
> ...



Caronte el barquero: No Q3, de momeno. Bajista sin Guano hasta Octubre.


----------



## The Hellion (26 Ago 2011)

El barbas propugna la recuperación de los valores de los padres fundadores, es aclamado por el Tea Party y sustituye el helicóptero por medios más tradicionales



Spoiler


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Que se note mi patriotismo 


Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000.
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad).
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda.
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un *ñordo*.
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano
Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe.
Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3 y salvo_ Deus ex machina_. Guano. 
ghkghk: q3 en toda regla y subidon.
Fran200: Entre Trichet y Bernake nos van a pegar un meneo bueno. Las especulaciones durante la mañana deben tener esto "meneadito". Habrá un QE3, o como quiera llamarlo preparado para dopar la economía cuando haga falta. Preferiría un peponazo matinal de proporciones bíblicas.
atman: PIB bueno, sin QE o QE insuficiente, más "otras medidas": arriba a medio gas antes de subida fuerte y luego bajada de cierto nivel = cierre verde ligero a moderado. El guano ni está ni se le espera.
faraico: Sí QE3 en breve, rally alcista de dos o tres meses, hasta que deuda española reviente por algún sitio y entonces tendremos WANO
Caronte el barquero: No Q3, de momeno. Bajista sin Guano hasta Octubre.
Mulder: QE3 descafeinada o anunciada para más tarde o más distribuida en el tiempo (no se llamará QE3), bolsa alcista durante todo el año siguiente al día de mañana, con guano muy moderado hacia abril-mayo del año que viene, mientras tanto solo correcciones técnicas, Tonuel acaba siendo un desconocido en el hilo del Ibex.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sin ánimo de suplantar al legendario tonuel, no he podido reprimir al Tintoretto que llevo dentro. A falta de su aprovación ahí dejo esto:



ahora mismo están sin contraparte


me he levantado un poco hijoputa


voy a meterr una orden de compra de 1 acción a 1,7 euros. A ver si así se mueve un poco el mercado :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ago 2011)

Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano... 
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano. 
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO. 
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina. 
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000. 
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad). 
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda. 
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un ñordo. 
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano 
Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe. 
Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3 y salvo Deus ex machina. Guano. 
ghkghk: q3 en toda regla y subidon. 
Fran200: Entre Trichet y Bernake nos van a pegar un meneo bueno. Las especulaciones durante la mañana deben tener esto "meneadito". Habrá un QE3, o como quiera llamarlo preparado para dopar la economía cuando haga falta. Preferiría un peponazo matinal de proporciones bíblicas. 
atman: PIB bueno, sin QE o QE insuficiente, más "otras medidas": arriba a medio gas antes de subida fuerte y luego bajada de cierto nivel = cierre verde ligero a moderado. El guano ni está ni se le espera. 
faraico: Sí QE3 en breve, rally alcista de dos o tres meses, hasta que deuda española reviente por algún sitio y entonces tendremos WANO 
Caronte el barquero: No Q3, de momeno. Bajista sin Guano hasta Octubre. 
Mulder: QE3 descafeinada o anunciada para más tarde o más distribuida en el tiempo (no se llamará QE3), bolsa alcista durante todo el año siguiente al día de mañana, con guano muy moderado hacia abril-mayo del año que viene, mientras tanto solo correcciones técnicas, Tonuel acaba siendo un desconocido en el hilo del Ibex. 
Lángaro: después de hablar Mulder... el 3Q me la trae floja, pero por sentimiento contrario subidón de aqui a diciembre, y mis Urbas a 1 euro


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Guanos dias amigos , en esto dias de lateral hemos aliviado totalmente la sobreventa , estocastico a punto de girarse a la baja 8: .


----------



## Nico (26 Ago 2011)

Hola MV !!

Ya estoy cansado de estos altibajos turbulentos... en mi caso que soy un mero inversor de largo plazo con toques de "swing trading" para pasar el rato, esto de tener que vivir al pie del cañón para estar preparado en caso de un mega-guano, ya me tiene harto.

Le pueden decir a Bernie que abra la billetera YA y se deje de crear suspenso ?


----------



## Nico (26 Ago 2011)

Ah! y alguien que le avise al camarada Bertok que tiene uno de los neumáticos desinflados (el izquierdo trasero para más detalles).


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ah! y alguien que le avise al camarada Bertok que tiene uno de los neumáticos desinflados (el izquierdo trasero para más detalles).



¿¿¿ einnnnn ???


----------



## moboncio (26 Ago 2011)

Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano... 
Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano. 
Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO. 
blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina. 
Bertok: No QE3, de momento. El mensaje enrevesado de Bernie hará que mañana sea una locura a la hora de su show, para terminar cerca de mínimos. La semana que viene desplome en los principales índices. En varias semanas el chulibex en 7600 y vuelta a tontear con los 8000. 
Después ligera continuidad bajista, con poca pendiente (son las que hacen daño de verdad). 
aksarben: No QE3, inyección de pasta en entidades específicas por parte del Bobierno Perroflauta Usano, caída y posterior lateral alcista hasta final de año. Buffett se hincha a ganar pasta con sus preferentes. Mis CSCO salen de pérdidas. Vendo Seat Panda. 
Janus:-QE3 muy descafeinado. Reinversión del corto plazo en el largo.-Dax a 5100 aprox en cuestión de días.-Ibex: ni puta idea porque es un ñordo. 
dj-mesa: No QE3, día de Mega-guano... y si hubiera o hubiese QE3, también guano 
Manu_alcala: No QE3. Día internacional del guano. Muertoviviente ficha por intereconomía y sustitute a Roberto Moro como AT. Botín compra otras 407 acciones del SAN con lo que le sobra del cafe. 
Guybrush_Threepwood: NO QE3 y salvo Deus ex machina. Guano. 
ghkghk: q3 en toda regla y subidon. 
Fran200: Entre Trichet y Bernake nos van a pegar un meneo bueno. Las especulaciones durante la mañana deben tener esto "meneadito". Habrá un QE3, o como quiera llamarlo preparado para dopar la economía cuando haga falta. Preferiría un peponazo matinal de proporciones bíblicas. 
atman: PIB bueno, sin QE o QE insuficiente, más "otras medidas": arriba a medio gas antes de subida fuerte y luego bajada de cierto nivel = cierre verde ligero a moderado. El guano ni está ni se le espera. 
faraico: Sí QE3 en breve, rally alcista de dos o tres meses, hasta que deuda española reviente por algún sitio y entonces tendremos WANO 
Caronte el barquero: No Q3, de momeno. Bajista sin Guano hasta Octubre. 
Mulder: QE3 descafeinada o anunciada para más tarde o más distribuida en el tiempo (no se llamará QE3), bolsa alcista durante todo el año siguiente al día de mañana, con guano muy moderado hacia abril-mayo del año que viene, mientras tanto solo correcciones técnicas, Tonuel acaba siendo un desconocido en el hilo del Ibex. 
Lángaro: después de hablar Mulder... el 3Q me la trae floja, pero por sentimiento contrario subidón de aqui a diciembre, y mis Urbas a 1 euro 
Moboncio: Como sale gratis y no voy a operar......DOW a 8400 en un plis, pero parece que somos muchos guaneros, esto es Burbuja


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hola MV !!
> 
> Ya estoy cansado de estos altibajos turbulentos... en mi caso que soy un mero inversor de largo plazo con toques de "swing trading" para pasar el rato, esto de tener que vivir al pie del cañón para estar preparado en caso de un mega-guano, ya me tiene harto.
> 
> Le pueden decir a Bernie que abra la billetera YA y se deje de crear suspenso ?



estos altibajos son normales , recuerde que hemos caido 10219 al 7770 simplemente hemos rebotado para aliviar la sobreventa , segun mis calculos iniciales este rebote y lateral tenia que haber durado mucho menos , esta calculado aproximadamente que reanudariamos con fuerza las caidas hacia el 22 reconozco que e fallado en ese calculo .

pero ahora ya lo tienen todo listo sin duda el lateral a durado mas por la magnitud de la caida , pero ya estamos muy cerca es ahora o nunca ::


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

cerrada primra operacion dejada abierta ayer. Buscamos nueva entrada


----------



## The Replicant (26 Ago 2011)

Cárpatos: 

9:13:40 h. 
Datos España 
CNMV prohíbe posiciones cortas hasta el 30 de septiembre.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

iTraxx Crossover 2,3% sube a 711 , no da tregua estan descontando problemas gordos en algun banco sistemico :S

encima ya hay algun mandamas criticando las compras de bonos , digo mandamas porque son alemanes :rolleye:

grecia a punto de caer y tal , todo se a hido juntando y ahora explota al mismo tiempo , finalmente los indicadores a punto de girarse a la baja 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias 
en la gran Alemania los cortos se permiten y dan buenos resultados, yo pongo un sp para poder pagar la luz, y espero el espectaculo tranquilo, y leyendo a muertoviviente.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quedo corto , viendo que la bajista aguanta al ibex no le va a quedar otra que rendirse a una insignificante bajista de cortisimo plazo .
> 
> que alegria ya voy ganando pa pipas



Pero amigo no haga afirmaciones tan contundentes. Ni MM en sus momentos de euforia era capaz de sentenciar de esa forma, y más después de la apertura de hoy acongojando a los que quedaron "cortos".¿¿¿????

Y que alguien llame al TALIBAN HORTOGRAFICO POR FAVOOOORRRRR


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

por cierto eur-chf y eur-usd tambien llevan un tiempito sobrecomprados especialmente eur-chf osea que estan todos en sus puestos a punto de despegar , digo de bucear en el guano ::


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estos altibajos son normales , recuerde que hemos caido 10219 al 7770 simplemente hemos rebotado para aliviar la sobreventa , segun mis calculos iniciales este rebote y lateral tenia que haber durado mucho menos , esta calculado aproximadamente que reanudariamos con fuerza las caidas hacia el 22 reconozco que e fallado en ese calculo .
> 
> pero ahora ya lo tienen todo listo sin duda el lateral a durado mas por la magnitud de la caida , pero ya estamos muy cerca es ahora o nunca ::



O sea, vuelves a la postura de que vamos a caer?? Despues de estos dias de duda, otra vez vamos a la incertidumbre del espectaculo de esa caida.
Aunque con unos dias de retraso


----------



## Nico (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿¿¿ einnnnn ???



Hay viejo dicho popular que dice: "Hay que pegarle a la cabra para que aparezca el pastor" 

Quería saber si ya estaba trabajando.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Colocamos SP ajustado...seguimos para bingo....


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, vuelves a la postura de que vamos a caer?? Despues de estos dias de duda, otra vez vamos a la incertidumbre del espectaculo de esa caida.
> Aunque con unos dias de retraso



incluso llegue a salirme cuando rompieron la bajista , pero resulto ser una rotura falsa asi que padentro de nuevo .

6700 o 6260 no veo otros soportes pa rebotar , sin duda en 6700 cierro cortos y cambio a largos sin duda ahi es cambio de tendencia o reboton guapo :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Estos alemanes van a piñon fijo, me gusta...

Sr.Muertoviviente entonces esta usted corto de nuevo? El dinero le valdra en la carcel para ganarse favores, :XX:.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias
> en la gran Alemania los cortos se permiten y dan buenos resultados, yo pongo un sp para poder pagar la luz, y espero el espectaculo tranquilo, y leyendo a muertoviviente.



usted si que sabe amigo chinito :Baile:


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> incluso llegue a salirme cuando rompieron la bajista , pero resulto ser una rotura falsa asi que padentro de nuevo .
> 
> 6700 o 6260 no veo otros soportes pa rebotar , sin duda en 6700 cierro cortos y cambio a largos sin duda ahi es cambio de tendencia o reboton guapo :Baile:



Pues parece que hoy baja poquito, y si seguimos asi, cuando hoy Bernanke hable, esto puede dispararse, pero hacia arriba.
Aunque si leemos cualquier analisis, ya no solo aqui, sino de los que se supone grandes entendidos, todos vaticinan un gran colapso en la renta variable.
Sera lo que llaman "sentimiento de mercado"
Bueno, esperaremos con expectacion esos 6700, aunque yo ya te aplaudiria si fueran 7200 o mas, ya me pareceria un gran acierto, pero no se porque, en la nariz veo mas los 9 mil y pico que eso, y repito, no tengo ni idea


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues parece que hoy baja poquito, y si seguimos asi, cuando hoy Bernanke hable, esto puede dispararse, pero hacia arriba.
> Aunque si leemos cualquier analisis, ya no solo aqui, sino de los que se supone grandes entendidos, todos vaticinan un gran colapso en la renta variable.
> Sera lo que llaman "sentimiento de mercado"
> Bueno, esperaremos con expectacion esos 6700, aunque yo ya te aplaudiria si fueran 7200 o mas, ya me pareceria un gran acierto, pero no se porque, en la nariz veo mas los 9 mil y pico que eso, y repito, no tengo ni idea



lo importante es la tendencia general de los mercadillos , el ibex ya se empatara con sus compis , lo e visto montones de veces :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> iTraxx Crossover 2,3% sube a 711 , no da tregua estan descontando problemas gordos en algun banco sistemico :S
> 
> encima ya hay algun mandamas criticando las compras de bonos , digo mandamas porque son alemanes :rolleye:
> 
> grecia a punto de caer y tal , todo se a hido juntando y ahora explota al mismo tiempo , finalmente los indicadores a punto de girarse a la baja 8:



si pecata te viera........


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Ago 2011)

No se si esto es para subir o para bajar, o para todo lo contrario.

Zona euro: el agregado monetario M3 sube un 2% interanual en julio - elEconomista.es

La masa monetaria de la zona del euro, medida por el agregado M3, subió en junio un 2% interanual, por debajo del 2,1% de junio.

Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban de media un incremento del 2,2%.

El agregado M3 comprende el efectivo en circulación, depósitos a la vista y a plazo hasta dos años, depósitos disponibles hasta tres meses, cesiones temporales de deuda y fondos de inversión en activos del mercado monetario (FIAMM). Es considerado por el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) un indicador de presiones inflacionistas para el mercado.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> No se si esto es para subir o para bajar, o para todo lo contrario.
> 
> Zona euro: el agregado monetario M3 sube un 2% interanual en julio - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




Puede tener algo mas de efecto en los hipotecados ::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

El ibex parece haberle cogido cariño a esta zona, esta ahi parapetado, no vaya a sacar la cabeza y le den.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El ibex parece haberle cogido cariño a esta zona, esta ahi parapetado, no vaya a sacar la cabeza le den.



Pues si, esto empieza a no tener gracia. Debería haber un movimiento "simpático" en breve. ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Apuro mucho mas el sp, que dentro de poco puede comenzar la volatilidad, y los pajaros hay que amarrarlos.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estos alemanes van a piñon fijo, me gusta...



últimamente están en modo "grossen guanen" ::


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Apuro mucho mas el sp, que dentro de poco puede comenzar la volatilidad, y los pajaros hay que amarrarlos.



Le sacarán amigo. Hay que mirar un poco de lejos. Si la entrada ha sido cerca del nivel "bueno", les llevamos ventaja.

Mire usted que ya voy con +50 y no lo subo ....hay que aguantarles un poco, si se está convencido de haber cogido la dirección correcta.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Los 70 de rigor...ahora si.

Señores les dejo. Esto merece mucha atención, mucha pasta en juego.

Espero que les haya gustado esta nueva sesión de "Operativa en Directo"..pero es que les tenemos mal acostumbrados, ya les parecen normales estas cosas..


Suerte amigos, esto promete muchas emociones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Me sacaron, pero yo hoy ya tengo la luz pagada con mas 85 pipos en el dax.


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Ago 2011)

Pues ya estamos en verde, y seguimos hacia arriba.
Al final, el "sentimiento de mercado", el crack de la renta variable y demas, como siempre seran en "octubre". Son muchos años ya de ver "acabar el mundo" y ahora tendremos que esperar a los mayas en 2012. Recuerdo en el 2000, cuando iban a fallar todos los ordenadores, o anteriormente, cuando lo de Libia, hace muuuuchos años, ya era casi la "tercera guerra mundial".
Al final, lo mejor es recurrir a los topicos "sera en octubre", "circulen", "patada hacia delante"


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Los 70 de rigor...ahora si.
> 
> Señores les dejo. Esto merece mucha atención, mucha pasta en juego.
> 
> ...



Se había quedado mi despedida por ahí arriba perdida. Enhorabuena por esas plusvis "compañero"


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Nos acercamos. El PIB y sobre todo el tito Bernie marcarán una dirección clara (ojo al MACD). Estamos terminando los minutos de la basura.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hay viejo dicho popular que dice: "Hay que pegarle a la cabra para que aparezca el pastor"
> 
> Quería saber si ya estaba trabajando.



Siempre con la escopeta cargada. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

parece ser que la importancia de la bajista de corto plazo desaparece , el ibex esta metido en un pequeño triangulo simetrico que al romperse nos da un objetivo minimo en los 7000 ienso: que yo creo que alargara un poquito hasta los 6700 8:


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Por encima de 8450 hay que ir largo con mucha munición.

Por debajo de 8200, se ven las caidas desde la barrera (no nos dejan salir a torear).

Esos son niveles claves.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece ser que la importancia de la bajista de corto plazo desaparece , el ibex esta metido en un pequeño triangulo simetrico que al romperse nos da un objetivo minimo en los 7000 ienso: que yo creo que alargara un poquito hasta los 6700 8:



En mi opinión lo de las directrices es algo delicado y hemos de ser algo flexibles. Ayer postee una gráfica horaria (que ahora actualizo y he añadido una DTA que parece servir de soporte). Tracé 2 DTB la roja y la naranja. Parece que la roja de momento aguanta. 

A veces me parece que busco indicios para justificar mi deseo ::







Dentro amplio la escala para que se vea dsde donde tiro las directrices 


Spoiler


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

> Según los modelos de Bank of America Merrill Lynch, la probabilidad de una recesión económica de doble suelo es del 80%, reflejan la rebaja de rating de EE.UU., los problemas en Europa, y la volatilidad del mercado de valores.
> 
> El equipo de investigación de la empresa advirtió que se necesitan más datos para que aumente su predicción de recesión a nivel global. Sin embargo, las lecturas de los últimos indicadores de la FED de Filadelfia, y de la Universidad de Michigan, han sido suficientes para que Merrill elevara su probabilidad de recesión global el próximo año al 40% desde el 35% del comienzo de este mes.
> 
> La FED de Filadelfia fija una probabilidad de recesión del 85,7%, mientras que las encuestas del consumidor establece una probabilidad del 80%, de acuerdo con los modelos de probabilidad de Bank of America.



Pero sus modelos que dicen de sus cuentas, que son bank of guano o bank of winner.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En mi opinión lo de las directrices es algo delicado y hemos de ser algo flexibles. Ayer postee una gráfica horaria (que ahora actualizo y he añadido una DTA que parece servir de soporte). Tracé 2 DTB la roja y la naranja. Parece que la roja de momento aguanta.
> 
> A veces me parece que busco indicios para justificar mi deseo ::



no se preocupe por los deseos , lo importante es no solo tener una dta o dtb sino que ademas los indicadores apoyen .

ahora mismo hemos corregido totalmente la sobreventa , estamos a punto de girarnos desde sobrecompra dinamica 

le recomiendo que mire usted graficos del ibex y vea como siempre antes de una caida se da la combinacion de sobrecompra y directriz bajista o 61,8% fibo o incluso los dos a la vez 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

:XX: Es gracioso el jodio



> CDS de Grecia suben 92 puntos básicos a 2.300. Finlandia se pasa a Markel por el arco del triunfo y sigue exigiendo colaterales.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: Es gracioso el jodio



amigo chinito grecia va a tener que hacer la quita gorda de su deuda si o si y ya mismo , finlandia lo unico que quiere es asegurarse de no perder los dineros .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Bond | GRIECHENLAND 09/12 | A0T6US | GR0110021236

Dele a 3y, incluso vea los de portugal, irlanda.

Aqui alguien esta perdiendo mucho dinero, pero por arte de magia parece que no. 

En roman paladino, el señor TONUEL certificara y mucho.


----------



## univac (26 Ago 2011)

el helicoptero despegara hoy? habra manguera o chorrito? como va la porra?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Sobre esa hora dan el PIB USANO???


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

esta bonito ese triangulito 

pero es uno mas grande que viene desde los 9050 por arriba y 7770 por abajo de todas maneras esta muy guapo ese triangulo amigo Guybrush_Threepwood :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

con lo bonito que es y apunto de joderse ....


----------



## The Replicant (26 Ago 2011)

_14:30 EE.UU. Producto Interior Bruto (Preliminar) 1.3% 3.7% 
15:55 EE.UU. Confianza Consumidor U.Michigan (Final) 54.9 _


hasta esa hora nos podemos ir a la playa

joder, si está nublao


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ago 2011)

a que hora habla tito bernie en jackson hole?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Ago 2011)

Disculpen que esta gacela también se lance a usar el PAINT, pero es que empiezo a notar un cosquilleo de "sentimiento contrario" ante tanto efluvio guanil y no he podido menos que acordarme de Monthy Python 









Edito: manejo mal hasta el paint y las letras eran un horror ::


----------



## Desencantado (26 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a que hora habla tito bernie en jackson hole?



Con lo que nos va a decir, creo que el discurso debería ser en CocksOn Hole.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a que hora habla tito bernie en jackson hole?



creo que a las 16:00 h. hora española.

Pero supongo que los efectos de lo que diga se empezarán a notar (o no) cuando cerremos aqui, con lo que para la apertura del lunes puede haber movida guapa :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Disculpen que esta gacela también se lance a usar el PAINT, pero es que empiezo a notar un cosquilleo de "sentimiento contrario" ante tanto efluvio guanil y no he podido menos que acordarme de Monthy Python



una x preciosa, si señor! :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> una x preciosa, si señor! :XX:



No pillaba lo de la X porque yo sí que veo la imagen, pero voy a resubirla a ver que pasa (está como adjunto en el foro) ::

Probando...
(Puto foro)

Edito: Subida a imageshack (si es que hacer experimentos con burbuja...)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ago 2011)

Desencantado dijo:


> Con lo que nos va a decir, creo que el discurso debería ser en CocksOn Hole.



sea Jack o sea Cock,

lo del hole esta mas claro que el agua, no se olviden de renovar el stock de vaselina "On the Hole"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

vaya coñazo,no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

De Hole a Hole y tiro porque me toca. Señor Tonuel usted no certifica el continuo no? entiendo que no tendria suficiente tiempo para ello. 

Me vuelvo al agujero:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> De Hole a Hole y tiro porque me toca. Señor Tonuel usted no certifica el continuo no? entiendo que no tendria suficiente tiempo para ello.
> 
> Me vuelvo al agujero:



alquila el de al lado??? :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vaya coñazo,no?



viajeros al tren!!!!!


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2011)

Señores... tiemblen... este es el último sistema de gestión que están comprando los leoncios para manejar a todos los "pollos" que se encuentran en el mercado.

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lO5TikjZU3c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Y están trabajando en un sistema de admisión tamaño gacela. El sistema de distribución y almacenamiento no hace falta cambiarlo. Donde entra un pollo entra una gacela.


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2011)

"holes", Berni y los Monthy Piton...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

que aburrimiento , por cierto iTraxx Crossover en 713 puntos sube un 2,6%


----------



## Nico (26 Ago 2011)

Lo que es un mercado que depende por completo de situaciones y hechos ajenos al mismo, no ?

En SAN la cotización va de 6,09 a 6,10 (y antes lo hizo de 6,08 a 6,09). Sube, baja, sube, baja, tic, tac, tic, tac.

Wait !!, tenemos mínimos crecientes !!!


----------



## Nico (26 Ago 2011)

Oppss... fue hablar y la bajaron !!


*Edito:* Falsa alarma... sigue tic tac, tic tac.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Ago 2011)

es la calma que precede a la tormenta...:


----------



## AssGaper (26 Ago 2011)

Y mapfre bajando, cosa que no habia hecho en dias anteriores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

para no aburrirme estoy haciendo dibujitos de los oros...






bastante noble el tio, verdad?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ago 2011)

que alguien diga a los leoncios que se han olvidado el freno de mano en el churribex!

lunch time! se me apetece un pollo de esos.. asado a la lenya


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que alguien diga a los leoncios que se han olvidado el freno de mano en el churribex!
> 
> lunch time! se me apetece un pollo de esos.. asado a la lenya



le recomiendo el pollo a la brasa amigo :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

el euro tiene pinta de hacer un movimiento gordo en poco tiempo...


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vaya coñazo,no?



Es la calma antes de la tempestad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el euro tiene pinta de hacer un movimiento gordo en poco tiempo...



Pues como las bolsas, todo pendiente:
si qe3 eur/usd parriba
no qe3 eur/usd pabajo



bertok dijo:


> Es la calma antes de la tempestad.



pues si, guaneando un poco


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Ventilando largos para el peponismo?


----------



## The Replicant (26 Ago 2011)

hay chistorras para comer :abajo:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

¿Qué posibilidad hay de volver a la peseta? - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

No me gusta nada, nada que esté bajando los índices antes de publicar los datos.

De momento se merece la calificación de movimiento asusta gacelas.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

El SP no acompaña el movimiento ...

De momento, sólo es un tema de los índices europeos.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Bueno amigos me paso al euro-dolar , bajista por supuesto le veo mas recorrido a la baja un saludo


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El SP no acompaña el movimiento ...
> 
> De momento, sólo es un tema de los índices europeos.




Amigo, a las 14:30 sale el PIB USA ... ahí debería comenzar a moverse en condiciones. Hasta entonces, todo puede ser "falso" ... aunque ahora el DAX se la está dando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Aproaching Mr. Claca's line of Guano,

Tocada....


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, a las 14:30 sale el PIB USA ... ahí debería comenzar a moverse en condiciones. Hasta entonces, todo puede ser "falso" ... aunque ahora el DAX se la está dando.



Por eso huele mal la bajada de europa ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

chinito te estaras forrando :Baile:


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

Ya está el DAX más o menos donde lo pararon ayer cuando lo desplomaron. Decían que atendía, la bajada, al rumor de que iban a limitar las operaciones a corto en el índice (Cárpatos dixit) .... pero aún desdiciéndolo, ahí está de nuevo. Muchas ganas de bajar parece que había. Como se decía ayer en el foro, -6K Daxies ...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

Esta tarde puede caer guano del bueno...


----------



## Pindik87 (26 Ago 2011)

Si aún no ha pasado nada y la cosa ya está así, cuando salga un mal dato de PIB EUA y Bernanke decepcione vamos a tener una tarde muy entretenida


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta tarde puede caer guano del bueno...



amigo pepitora , que decia del euro-dolar ? yo tambien lo llevo siguiendo y para mi tiene una buenisima pinta para cortos desde lo mas alto ,¿usted que cree ? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Por eso huele mal la bajada de europa ::



Pero en la vieja europa tambien tenemos nuestras cosillas....

A lo mejor se está _fristrando_ alguna noticia jugosona....


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo pepitora , que decia del euro-dolar ? yo tambien lo llevo siguiendo y para mi tiene una buenisima pinta para cortos desde lo mas alto ,¿usted que cree ? ienso:



Se prepara un movimiento de los gordos...si su suposición es buena y mi olfato también prepare una maquina para contar billetes...

como diría Tonuel; está para darle con todo lo gordo...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

veo que el euro-dolar no puede pasar la bajista de corto plazo , esta muy claro y ademas veo los indicadores en sobrecompra alguno a punto de girarse y otros girados ya ienso:

tambien veo que hace mucho no tiene una correccion decente , coloco stop loss en 1,455 un saludo y que le vaya bien :baba:


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo que el euro-dolar no puede pasar la bajista de corto plazo , esta muy claro y ademas veo los indicadores en sobrecompra alguno a punto de girarse y otros girados ya ienso:
> 
> tambien veo que hace mucho no tiene una correccion decente , coloco stop loss en 1,455 un saludo y que le vaya bien :baba:



Píntese el gráfico en rango de 5 minutos y mire lo que ha estado haciendo hoy desde las 08:00 - 13:30 ::

Son muy buenos distribuyendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

buena pinta tiene , ojala bernie no me deje el culo colorao , de momento ya tengo pa pipas y pa cañas :Baile:


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buena pinta tiene , ojala bernie no me deje el culo colorao , de momento ya tengo pa pipas y pa cañas :Baile:



Lamentablemente, las oscilaciones que van a ocurrir a partir de las 14:30, invalidan cualquier tipo de análisis / movimiento que se haya realizado en las 2 últimas jornadas.

Va a ser como un ataque de epilepsia aguda :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

OROS: ni han chocado con el 50% fibo y acaban de perforar el 61,8% y la DTB perforada







no QE3? o reacción normal a la sobrecompra???

y DAXIE a puntito???


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> le recomiendo el pollo a la brasa amigo :Baile:



brasa pero de lenya!!! nada de barbacoa con carbon negro de ese..

y donde esten unas buenas chuletas de cordero asadas en sarmientos..

en fin, ahora toca esperar a que hable el barbas..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Compro un billete en el tren del daxie en 5450, mas adelante les digo el sentido que ahora me apredean, :XX: Con stop de 90 puntos las ganancias de esta mañana. Ale con dos cojones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

usted vaparriba bribón!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

> +1% cuando se esperaba +1,1% PIB



me viene bien.



> Ventas finales +1,2% vs +1,0% esperado.



y este no tanto, la verdad...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Vamos daxie aprende del chirribex con estas velatias bonitas pabajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

> Gastos del consumidor que es la partida vital +0,4% desde el +0,1% anterior. Duraderos -5,1% peor declive desde finales de 2.008.





> Gastos del consumidor que es la partida vital +0,4% desde el +0,1% anterior. Duraderos -5,1% peor declive desde finales de 2.008.



Vendan vendan vendan, como se dice vendan en aleman?


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Vaya mierda de dato. Ni se ha meneado.

In Bernie we trust.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

_WASHINGTON, ago 26 (Reuters) - La economía de Estados Unidos creció a un ritmo más lento de lo esperado en el segundo trimestre, ya que los inventarios empresariales y las exportaciones no fueron muy robustas, mostró un informe del Gobierno, aunque el gasto del consumidor fue revisado al alza. 

El crecimiento del Producto Interno Bruto (PIB) -una medida de todos los bienes y servicios producidos dentro de las fronteras de Estados Unidos- avanzó a un ritmo anual del 1,0 por ciento, una revisión a la baja desde la estimación previa de 1,3 por ciento, dijo el viernes el Departamento de Comercio. 

Los analistas consultados por Reuters pronosticaban que el PIB sería revisado a una tasa del 1,1 por ciento. 

En el primer trimestre del año, la economía apenas creció un 0,4 por ciento. 
_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Bajo el sl, me alegro de que vendan y espero ya hasta los 5100 :XX: :XX:

Edito, sp por sl.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Leo por algun lado que el mes del daxie esta siendo el peor desde el 2002.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Así va la cosa:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ago 2011)

esta es mi prevision del barba's speech a las 16h:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Ya tenemos para un sp en el daxie, este indice a parte de ser mas serio, es mas facil.


----------



## faraico (26 Ago 2011)

joder el santander como se agaarra a los 6....vamos, que caiga, que caiga...barrida de stops plizzzz!!!


y al postear esto...cayeron...5,99


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

sp abierto de patas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> joder el santander como se agaarra a los 6....vamos, que caiga, que caiga...barrida de stops plizzzz!!!
> 
> 
> y al postear esto...cayeron...5,99



Vaya tendran que esperar mis ordenes a 3,16


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Así va la cosa:



Sip, y sobrepasada con creces la linea de guano del Sr. Claca. Siguiente parada 8022.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

La leche el ibex le estan dando bien eh, comenten los que esten dentro, niveles importantes era ese 8200?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

ya solo falta bernie y nos podemos ir a por los 6700 o 6260 , yo voy acompañando corto en euro-dolar :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sip, y sobrepasada con creces la linea de guano del Sr. Claca. Siguiente parada 8022.



Si no tuviéramos al barbas, ya podríamos decir que nos vamos muy abajo.

Espero que este tío no nos joda la fiesta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Los bancos griegos estan con los bolsillos vacios, alguien les puede dar algo?


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La leche el ibex le estan dando bien eh, comenten los que esten dentro, niveles importantes era ese 8200?



Salvo que lo remedie el barbas, ya estamos en modo "Caidas a plomo". Los 8200 eran críticos.

El barbas es la última parada antes del precipicio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya solo falta bernie y nos podemos ir a por los 6700 o 6260 , yo voy acompañando corto en euro-dolar :Aplauso:



Forex son palabras mayores ya, es usted una gacela loca


----------



## AssGaper (26 Ago 2011)

Estoy con una barbacoa liado y hoy el olor es diferente, huele a GUANO.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2011)

venga Bernie... tu puedes hacerlo... :baba:



Saludos :baba:


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo importante es la tendencia general de los mercadillos , el ibex ya se empatara con sus compis , lo *e *visto montones de veces :Baile:




Impresionante.

Nunca tan pocos hablaron tanto teniendo tan poca puta idea de lo que hablaban :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La leche el ibex le estan dando bien eh, comenten los que esten dentro, niveles importantes era ese 8200?






bertok dijo:


> Salvo que lo remedie el barbas, ya estamos en modo "Caidas a plomo". Los 8200 eran críticos.
> 
> El barbas es la última parada antes del precipicio.




Más bien y como bien apunto Claca eran loa 8172 (23% subida desde 7764) pero para el caso da igual.

edito: por cierto, de momento funciona el canal bajista en el DAX que posteé antes....


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2011)

la maquinita de los leoncios... limpia el pollo antes de asarlo... así se evitan el olor a guano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Bueno yo ya tengo mi billete en mi apuesta del dia, ademas con sp de 5 puntitos para pagar el intermediario, que hay guano, feliz, que no tambien, porque eso es sintoma de que no moriremos cienes de veces.............de momento.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante.
> 
> Nunca tan pocos hablaron tanto teniendo tan poca puta idea de lo que hablaban :XX:



es la suerte de la gacela amigo pollastre 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ago 2011)

bertok, no hay otra trinchera en 8050 futuro, la que usaron el 19 agosto?

edit: o es que la la ralla verde, gorda, muy gorda, que atraviesa toda la pantalla que me da el PRT no sirve pa na?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante.
> 
> Nunca tan pocos hablaron tanto teniendo tan poca puta idea de lo que hablaban :XX:



Ni en vacaciones puedo uno dejar de pasarse por aqui, ej , a mi tambien me paso. Que bien nos vendria el canto de su niña hoy.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2011)

*"casi" tan seguras como un depósito...* :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


Saludos )


----------



## rosonero (26 Ago 2011)

Largo 8095 , tranquilos !!!! solo busco 50 puntillos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

> Seguimos en un mercado enloquecido que no se sabe hacia donde va. A las 16H00 el discurso de Bernanke, con esta volatilidad tan alta que tenemos puede pasar cualquier cosa, como que acabemos bajando o subiendo el 5 % o más. Mejor no complicarse la vida hasta esa hora.



Subir o bajar o todo lo contrario.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bertok, no hay otra trinchera en 8050 futuro, la que usaron el 19 agosto?



ya no queda nada pero con Bernie en plan Showman, hay las mismas probabilidades de cerrar en 8300 que en 7900.

Da igual, cuando baja la marea se ve quién está en pelotas: el chulibex con su manifiesta debilidad frente a otros índices (aunque el DAX ya se pone en plan chicharrillo).


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> *"casi" tan seguras como un depósito...* :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos )



lo que beben es cianuro, ¿no? ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ni en vacaciones puedo uno dejar de pasarse por aqui, ej , a mi tambien me paso. *Que bien nos vendria el canto de su niña hoy*.


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2011)

Señores, ha llegado la hora poner la pasta donde uno pone la boca... pero poca, eh? que no quiero que me la partan....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Man sacao, me quedo fuera.........de momento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Wir wollen den Guano machen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Wir wollen den Guano machen



großse guanen bitte schön.

sprechen hund-Flöte,sprechen 



Spoiler


----------



## rosonero (26 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Largo 8095 , tranquilos !!!! solo busco 50 puntillos



No da ni para eso, saltó sp para pagar las comis :S


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> No da ni para eso, saltó sp para pagar las comis :S



hombre de poca fe , con el permiso de nuestro buen amigo bernie comenzaremos el segundo tramo del guano tanto tiempo esperado


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

En cuanto abra DJ perdemos los 8000, ya estamos en -2.60.


----------



## rosonero (26 Ago 2011)

A los usanos les gusta abrir a la contra, aunque solo sea un rato o para que aparezca rafaxl a maldecirlos 

Pd. Estoy por volver a intertarlo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Puede ser que antes del guano se pruebe ese 8200? Alguien ve esta posibilidad o ya definitivamente, Bernanke mediante, aqui tendremos guano?


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Ago 2011)

Nada, ahora llegara la impresora de Bernanke, metera mil trillones de billetes y subidon de USA y de toda europa. Hoy cerramos en verde???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Puede ser que antes del guano se pruebe ese 8200? Alguien ve esta posibilidad o ya definitivamente, Bernanke mediante, aqui tendremos guano?



8200 es 50% fibo de la caida de hoy, y además coindiría con la DTA (que ahora se convierte en resistencia) trazada desde los mínimos del 11 y 26 de agosto....


edito: eur/usd pepon


----------



## rosonero (26 Ago 2011)

Bernanke en jackson Hole: _Hola, hola ... probando probando_ _Guano, guano, brote brote _

Asistente: _Mr Bernanke, vuelve a ser MV al teléfono preguntando que hay de lo suyo, dice que si vuelve a cambiar de opinión lo echan del hilo HVEI35_.


----------



## Violator (26 Ago 2011)

Acojonante Pollastre ::


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Alea Jacta Est.

Les deseo suerte y mucha calma (no se me pongan nerviosos y se precipoten). ::


----------



## rosonero (26 Ago 2011)

Pero qué pasa??? Estamos ante la noticia de la semana, el mes o el año y todo el mundo desaparecido !!!!

No estaréis en el lavabo


----------



## Seren (26 Ago 2011)




----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Estamos a un pasito del guanen grüssen y no creo que el tito Bernie nos ayude a equilibrar hoy el gráfico ¡podemos!


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pero qué pasa??? Estamos ante la noticia de la semana, el mes o el año y todo el mundo desaparecido !!!!
> 
> No estaréis en el lavabo



Con las neuronas en la pantalla ... para tradear!!!!


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

Esta todo el mundo atento a cada segundo, no les da tiempo ni a comentar.
El ORO 1783 empezando la subida despues de la gran correccion de estos dias.
USA en general con caidas no superiores al -1.
Y todos pendientes del tito berni en un par de horas. No habra QE3 es mas que obvio.


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Esta todo el mundo atento a cada segundo, no les da tiempo ni a comentar.
> El ORO 1783 empezando la subida despues de la gran correccion de estos dias.
> USA en general con caidas no superiores al -1.
> Y todos pendientes del tito berni en un par de horas. No habra QE3 es mas que obvio.



O sea, caida bestial despues de la conferencia? es lo que se supone si no hay impresora, no?


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, caida bestial despues de la conferencia? es lo que se supone si no hay impresora, no?



cuidado porque el primer tirón puede ser en la dirección contraria. Al ser un discurso las idas y venidas serán un visto y no visto.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

¿tendremos un flash crash?

Hay "alimento" hasta los 1100


----------



## rosonero (26 Ago 2011)

_CONFIANZA CONSUMIDOR UNIV. DE MICHIGAN

Viernes, 26 de Agosto del 2011 - 15:55:40
En agosto 55,7 vs 56,0 esperado.
_


Primer hachazo


----------



## AssGaper (26 Ago 2011)

Benrnanke dice que tiene herramientas para actuar en favor de la economía, pero que no se utilizarán ahora.

Pues bien hay desplome, NOS VAMOS AL GUANO CABALLEROS.:Baile:


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

Que caida que pego el ibex en estos minutos.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

"""" Recuperación de la crisis menos fuerte de lo esperado, con problemas mucho más persistentes, y no temporales. 

La FED se va a reunir dos días en septiembre en lugar de uno para estudiar herramientas adicionales de estímulo. Asegura que la FED está preparada para usar lo que sea necesario. """"

¿Entiendo que no van a hacer nada ahora?


----------



## AssGaper (26 Ago 2011)

Es impresionante, el mercado no sabe ni por donde tirar. El oro lo mismo. jajaja, ESTO ES EL CAOS.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ago 2011)

alguien con ganas de leerselo?

FRB: Speech--Bernanke, The Near- and Longer-Term Prospects for the U.S. Economy--August 26, 2011


----------



## Pindik87 (26 Ago 2011)

Bandazos a tutiplen!!


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es impresionante, el mercado no sabe ni por donde tirar. El oro lo mismo. jajaja, ESTO ES EL CAOS.



Pues si no lo saben, no dudes que se van para abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

El rally alcista, para septiembre, ok. Todo es cuestión de tiempo


----------



## Mercurio (26 Ago 2011)

IBEX -3,15% -261,20 puntos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

ni rastro de QE3 ) 

ahora a romper el 8000 e irnos pa los infiernos :Baile:


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ago 2011)

Bueno, ya estoy por aqui... buenas tardes a todos...., gran dia tenemos hoy


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2011)

Obviamente, el planteamiento alcista ni siquiera ha estado cerca de activarse, lo cual nos deja... con las manos atadas por la puta prohibición. Al perder la línea del guano se ha activado un bonito doble techo que nos manda por debajo de los 8.000, y como ya comentaba ayer la inercia bajista que adquiere el precio al realizar este gesto es mucha y pesará durante las próximas sesiones, ya sea bajando poco a poco o metiendo un sprint guanista de esos que tanto gustan a Tonuel.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

!!!! Bernie ha dejado a los mercados de la mano de dios !!!!

Le queda poca munición.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Obviamente, el planteamiento alcista ni siquiera ha estado cerca de activarse, lo cual nos deja... con las manos atadas por la puta prohibición. Al perder la línea del guano se ha activado un bonito doble techo que nos manda por debajo de los 8.000, y como ya comentaba ayer la inercia bajista que adquiere el precio al realizar este gesto es mucha y pesará durante las próximas sesiones, ya sea bajando poco a poco o metiendo un sprint guanista de esos que tanto gustan a Tonuel.



*Más barato lo podremos comprar*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Se precipitan los acontecimientos y así quedará más de uno que quiera coger el cuchillo cayendo....


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> !!!! Bernie ha dejado a los mercados de la mano de dios !!!!
> 
> Le queda poca munición.



yalodeciayo , tiene pocas balas y tiene que usarlas en el momento adecuado esta jodido , pero aun tendremos una ultima ronda de medidas de apoyo a la economia , pero despues de eso si no levantamos cabeza no hay mas


----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ago 2011)

Y encima le hace gracia


----------



## EL FARAON (26 Ago 2011)

Esta bajada es por culpa de los cortos, ¿verdad?...::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Grandes expectativas, grandes desilusiones. La sacaran pero mas adelante, aunque yo creo que andan realmente preocupados porque las balas que le quedan son las mismas que no han podido matar al monstruo.

Estaran pensando en los ovnis de Krugman.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Grandes expectativas, grandes desilusiones. La sacaran pero mas adelante, aunque yo creo que andan realmente preocupados porque las bajas que le quedan son las mismas que no han podido matar al monstruo.
> 
> Estaran pensando en los ovnis de Krugman.



lo que no mata al monstruo lo engorda , ese es el problemon que tienen amigo chinito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

y ese poponiso aleman??


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Grandes expectativas, grandes desilusiones. La sacaran pero mas adelante, aunque yo creo que andan realmente preocupados porque las balas que le quedan son las mismas que no han podido matar al monstruo.
> 
> Estaran pensando en los ovnis de Krugman.



Si pudieran meter mano a los mercados, lo hubieran hecho hoy.

La incertidumbre es lo que peor llevan los mercados. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

Its a trap....of Bernanke!!


----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, caida bestial despues de la conferencia? es lo que se supone si no hay impresora, no?



Lo que no hay son cartuchos:8:


----------



## @@strom (26 Ago 2011)

Los Nasdaq en positifo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

iTraxx Crossover sube un 4,1% a punto de hacer nuevos maximos :Aplauso:


----------



## @@strom (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> iTraxx Crossover sube un 4,1% a punto de hacer nuevos maximos :Aplauso:



¿Podría decirnos dónde mira el Itraxx?


----------



## faraico (26 Ago 2011)

jaja, es que me parto...hacen siempre lo contrario de lo que la mayoría de aquí pensamos que va a hacer.

hace unas semanas, guano seguro.....pues no

hace dos días.....alcistas, alcistas......y hoy por la mañana......guano, guano............

así claro que acertaremos, jajaa

saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

Señores no se vuelvan uds. locos, hoy toca caída pero a partir de este lunes ya se habrá terminado todo, como mucho veremos un gran gap bajista pero nada del otro mundo, empezarán las subidas continuadas durante mucho tiempo.

Lo siento por el zombie hortojrafiko y los demás 

edito: de la porra de ayer parece que ya está acertado que no habrá qe3 pero harán algo.


----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ago 2011)




----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ago 2011)

Mas bonita


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores no se vuelvan uds. locos, hoy toca caída pero a partir de este lunes ya se habrá terminado todo, como mucho veremos un gran gap bajista pero nada del otro mundo, empezarán las subidas continuadas durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Lo siento por el zombie hortojrafiko y los demás



¿Y cual cree usted que será el catalizador que active esa subida?


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores no se vuelvan uds. locos, hoy toca caída pero a partir de este lunes ya se habrá terminado todo, como mucho veremos un gran gap bajista pero nada del otro mundo, empezarán las subidas continuadas durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Lo siento por el zombie hortojrafiko y los demás
> 
> edito: de la porra de ayer parece que ya está acertado que no habrá qe3 pero harán algo.



En 8450 nos subiremos al tren, en caso de que pase por esa estación


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Sr. Microlito, son ambas prehiozas.

Sin acritud


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Y cual cree usted que será el catalizador que active esa subida?



El sentimiento contrario


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

itraxx sube 4,2% a punto de superar sus anteriores maximos 

por cierto habia alguien que pedia link pa verlo 

Financial Information Services - Markit.com

y para el amigo mulder solo decirle que espero gane mucho dinerito con sus largos


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes, al final emociones fuertes, y lo que nos queda.

A ver que nos deparan estos 45 minutos..


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Ago 2011)

Yo cada dia entiendo menos esto, o sea habla Bernanke, dice que no tiene municion, que no hara nada, el ibex baja al 3% y de pronto sube sin explicacion.
Sin qe3 no pasa nada, con ella tampoco pasa nada, al final, en el fondo, da igual lo que se haga o diga, esto sigue siendo, creo yo un gran circo.
Ahora por lo menos, Claca tambien ve esas bajadas en el corto plazo, se une casi a muertoviviente, esperan dias interesantes, parece ser


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Los gráficos tienen la respuesta (son los rastros de los leoncios). Ahí está la clave.

*De momento*, la tendencia es bajista. Por encima de 8450, con tó lo gordo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (26 Ago 2011)

Pues yo creo que en el IBEX o no hay rebote o si lo hay será muy pequeño y para volver a las andadas.

La economia mundial esta gangrenada y se decidio poner tiritas y no se amputarón las partes enfermas.

Ahora se estan cayendo las tiritas y se ha visto que la gangrena sigue avanzando y ya no se puede amputar.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo cada dia entiendo menos esto, o sea habla Bernanke, dice que no tiene municion, que no hara nada, el ibex baja al 3% y de pronto sube sin explicacion.
> Sin qe3 no pasa nada, con ella tampoco pasa nada, al final, en el fondo, da igual lo que se haga o diga, esto sigue siendo, creo yo un gran circo.
> Ahora por lo menos, Claca tambien ve esas bajadas en el corto plazo, se une casi a muertoviviente, esperan dias interesantes, parece ser



amigo yo2k1 en estos casos la volatilidad es muy grande lo menean como quieren pero al final hay un solo camino


----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ago 2011)

Es igual que suba hoy estamos a falta de una raya.


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo yo2k1 en estos casos la volatilidad es muy grande lo menean como quieren pero al final hay un solo camino



Si, eso estais diciendo, pero a este paso hasta hoy cerramos en verde. Ya solo cae 1.43%


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

SP atacando la bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Si, eso estais diciendo, pero a este paso hasta hoy cerramos en verde. Ya solo cae 1.43%



es una trampa de los gringos , pero los europedos no son tan gilipollas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Probando esos 8200...


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

¿Porque se aplaza para septiembre? Si se aplaza para septimbre creo que nadie tiene duda de es porque vamos a ir para peor.
¿Porque mini caida en picado y rebote fuerte? De eso no tengo ni idea, pero queda claro que los mercados cada dia estan menos predecibles.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2011)

el usd-chf sube un 2,3% 8:

El Instituto de Investigación del Ciclo Económico (ECRI, por sus siglas en inglés) dijo que el índice de crecimiento futuro semanal descendió en la semana que finalizó el 19 de agosto.

El indicador líder semanal (WLI) elaborado por el ECRI, bajó a 122,8 desde el 123,8 de la semana anterior.

El índice de tasa anualizada de crecimiento dufre un fuerte varapalo al bajar hasta -2,1% desde el -0,1% de la semana anterior.

lo deja pa septiembre para que ya la bolsa haya guaneado lo que tiene que guanear , entonces se vera como que es el QE3 el que hace subir a la bolsa y conservara to su prestigio


----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ago 2011)

El hermanito gemelo, raya y media


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo cada dia entiendo menos esto, o sea habla Bernanke, dice que no tiene municion, que no hara nada, el ibex baja al 3% y de pronto sube sin explicacion.
> Sin qe3 no pasa nada, con ella tampoco pasa nada, al final, en el fondo, da igual lo que se haga o diga, esto sigue siendo, creo yo un gran circo.
> Ahora por lo menos, Claca tambien ve esas bajadas en el corto plazo, se une casi a muertoviviente, esperan dias interesantes, parece ser



Si yo no lo he entendido mal, y mi ingles es muy malo, ha dejado claro que la bala las sacaran, pero hoy no. Ha sido un mensaje muy suavito tirando a bueno, por debajo de no sacar qe3 ha sido muy indulgente para el mercado.

Habra qe3, seguiremos luchando, no prometemos nada, pero el mundo no se acaba hoy.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

Gap cerrado en el S&P y ahora....

Guanen grüssen


----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ago 2011)

La subidas son porque lo gordo viene el lunes?http://url?sa=t&source=web&cd=8&ved=0CFgQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dlatinos.tv%2Fportal%2Findex.php%2Fnoticias-swfl%2F4235-alerta-por-irene-en-los-centros-financieros-de-nueva-york-y-washington&ei=mrRXTseDCKfh4QT05YyLDA&usg=AFQjCNFl6PSulyfixP0kS7zp7DNN-3M7rw


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 8200 es 50% fibo de la caida de hoy, y además coindiría con la DTA (que ahora se convierte en resistencia) trazada desde los mínimos del 11 y 26 de agosto....
> 
> 
> edito: eur/usd pepon



Al final los tocó! Chinito_Deslocalizador, se puso largo?

edito:Que llegue añ 50% de la bajada es muy TECNICO,no?

Ahora pabajo a probar de nuevo mínimos?


----------



## Seren (26 Ago 2011)

Buenas perspectivas para la economía americana a largo plazo y continuacion de los tipos muy bajos
¿comienzo de rally alcista?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

El ibex no ha podido con la directrix del 8200 zonal.
Pena porque era un corto bastante probable, pero estos politicos nuestros....


Sr.Mulder, el movimiento alcista, situaria al sp en niveles por encima de 1300?


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Que me "asujeten"...que meto largos YA!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Muy bien sr.Fran200 verde que te quiero verde.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El ibex no ha podido con la directrix del 8200 zonal.
> Pena porque era un corto bastante probable, pero estos politicos nuestros....
> 
> 
> Sr.Mulder, el movimiento alcista, situaria al sp en niveles por encima de 1300?



Creo razonablemente que si, deberíamos hacer un nuevo máximo contando desde los mínimos de 2009.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al final los tocó! Chinito_Deslocalizador, se puso largo?
> 
> edito:Que llegue añ 50% de la bajada es muy TECNICO,no?
> 
> Ahora pabajo a probar de nuevo mínimos?



2 minis solo, que largo e ibex no me gustan del todo, aun.


----------



## AlalbaVincero (26 Ago 2011)

Buenas, yo creo simplemente que esto es un casino. A mi juicio Bernie ha sido hoy bastante mas claro que hace un año, solo que el enfermo (terminal) cada vez pide dosis mas altas y cada menos tiempo

hace media hora todos los titulares iban en plan 'chaaaascazo' ya veremos mañana, dependiendo de como cierren las bolsas, si no se tira precisamente por todo lo contrario

En fin... para ganar dinero otros tienen (tenemos :´( ) que perderlo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

SP haciendo la misma trampa de ayer?


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

El Ibex como siempre, para no perder la costumbre, todos recuperandose y el a lo suyo.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SP haciendo la misma trampa de ayer?



Ese SP me está pidiendo unos cortos A GRITOS


----------



## Livrac (26 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo razonablemente que si, deberíamos hacer un nuevo máximo contando desde los mínimos de 2009.




Hummm.... yo no estoy seguro


P.D. @Muertoviviente se lo advertí 8:




Salu2


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> El Ibex como siempre, para no perder la costumbre, todos recuperandose y el a lo suyo.



asín es. Los gráficos a corto plazo del SP y del Chulibex son muy diferentes.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

Pues parece que de guanen grüssen nada de nada :fiufiu:


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

El vicepresidente de EE UU, Joe Biden, ha asegurado hoy que la economía del país necesita más estímulos para crecer. Las palabras de Biden llegan después de que el presidente de la Reserva Federal, Paul Bernanke, haya descartado nuevos estímulos monetarios inminentes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Cierre por encima de 8200 es aqui no ha pasado nada, nos hemos pasado de frenada, pero na, arreglado.

Atentos, que son niveles relevantes.


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo cada dia entiendo menos esto, o sea habla Bernanke, dice que no tiene municion, que no hara nada, el ibex baja al 3% y de pronto sube sin explicacion.




:no:


Estaba descontado...


----------



## tonuel (26 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que de guanen grüssen nada de nada :fiufiu:




movimiento predecible... 8:


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que de guanen grüssen nada de nada :fiufiu:



Las probabilidades de que el SP esté a punto de terminar el movimiento intradiario son bastante altas.

Después veremos qué hace y marcará el camino.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

Porque sube el sp, por esto, estaba descontado algo mucho peor:


> 16:52 INDICADOR ECRI DE CRECIMIENTO - EEUU
> Fuerte caída de la tasa anualizada
> El Instituto de Investigación del Ciclo Económico (ECRI, por sus siglas en inglés) dijo que el índice de crecimiento futuro semanal descendió en la semana que finalizó el 19 de agosto.
> 
> ...


----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ago 2011)

El ::de BernankeGoogle Traductor


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ago 2011)

El saldo del SP casi en cero y el del Ibex en híper negativo.

El día que a alguien le dé por comprar en el Ibex lo sube 1000 puntos en un día.

Qué bárbaro qué forma de atizarle un día sí y otro también, incluso los días que sube lo hace con saldos discretísimos.

No me extraña que los largos no se fíen, les han hecho pirulas de todos los colores y tamaños, en cuanto alguien entra fuerte largo le atizan siempre, siempre, siempre, solo lo dejan subir mientras sea sin volumen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

En el caso de de nuevo suelo en los 802x.... propongo el siguiente escenario (depende de cierre usano) que cambia la forma, pero no el fondo GUANO


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

El chulibex es una mierda de espanto. Lo es desde hace mucho tiempo.

Llevo meses alertando de su extrema debilidad respecto a otros índices.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El saldo del SP casi en cero y el del Ibex en híper negativo.



Será por 'ezoz marditoh ejpeculadoreh a corto'....ah no! que están prohibidos!


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Se acabó, mejor dicho, ahora empieza la verdadera fiesta. Americanooo te saludaaamos con alegriiiia!!!!


----------



## Livrac (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Las probabilidades de que el SP esté a punto de terminar el movimiento intradiario son bastante altas.
> 
> Después veremos qué hace y marcará el camino.




Falta una rampa 


Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ago 2011)

Vaya vaya, los yankis peponizandose por minutos. Aqui huele mal ya, bernie ha defraudado de momento pero se percibe en el ambiente el olor a papel.

Bienvenido 1170 de nuevo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Será por 'ezoz marditoh ejpeculadoreh a corto'....ah no! que están prohibidos!



Sobre TEF no


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Falta una rampa
> 
> 
> Salu2



¿has visto la cuña?.

Estoy agarrándome y no voy a poder evitarlo. En un plis plas.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Se acabó, mejor dicho, ahora empieza la verdadera fiesta. Americanooo te saludaaamos con alegriiiia!!!!



¿pabajo? .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2011)

Me gusta cierre semanal de SAN por debajo de 6€


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

A ver quien tiene algo de idea sobre lo que pasara el lunes con el ibex? yo por las dudas no digo nada. Ya me di cuenta que aqui hay expertos de verdad y suelen tener un acierto del 50% por lo poco que llevo en el foro, asi que yo que soy gacela King segun Rafaxl (y lo acepto) creo que fallo mis pronosticos en un promedio parecido al de los expertos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Ago 2011)

El ibex lo han dejado, por lo menos en mis lineas, justo justito en la zona de decision. Malo malo. Habra GAP.

Santander por debajo de 6???????? Me voy a comprarmelas todas, antes que me las quiten. El lunes mas y mejor señores.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> A ver quien tiene algo de idea sobre lo que pasara el lunes con el ibex? yo por las dudas no digo nada. Ya me di cuenta que aqui hay expertos de verdad y suelen tener un acierto del 50% por lo poco que llevo en el foro, asi que yo que soy gacela King segun Rafaxl (y lo acepto) creo que fallo mis pronosticos en un promedio parecido al de los expertos.



Yo me voy a quedar cerrado y el lunes veo a partir de las 14:00 (a ver que hace en la mañana europea). Cualquier movimiento agresivo nos barre los stops.


----------



## Livrac (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿has visto la cuña?.
> 
> Estoy agarrándome y no voy a poder evitarlo. En un plis plas.




Mmmm no, si pones un gráfico mejor

Ratios Internals NYSE 2.46/1 y NQ 6.3/1




Salu2


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

Lo que creo que esta claro es que estos dias estan mareando a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Sobran las palabras.

SP:




Chulibex:


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Mmmm no, si pones un gráfico mejor
> 
> 
> Salu2






Los niveles actuales se corresponden con la DTB que vengo dibujando. Sería excesivo romperla con el subudón que lleva.

La inercia en el cortísimo es muy alta. Tiene que dibujar pauta para repartir los verdes y creo que lo está haciendo ahora. El nivel de 1164 es clave.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

Itraxx Crossover subiendo
Cuando han bajado los índices, lo han hecho con ganas.
Los rebotes con bastante menos volumen que las subidas.
Resistencias por todos los lados.

Pero de momento está funcionando el sentimiento contrario. Ben no ha dicho nada (en realidad ha dicho que en vez de un días, va a dedicar dos en el mes de septiembre para pensar .... ESO ES PATADA A SEGUIR Y ESPERAR HASTA ENTONCES) y los índices (los decentes) se han puesto a subir (eso sí, lo primero fué bajar con ganas).

La partida en todo lo alto. Quien entre en el momento justo, va a acertar en condiciones!!!
De momento, yo por lo menos, me voy a refugiar en el trading en la plata que lleva unos días funcionando bastante bien en rangos de minuto y 15 minutos.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mantengo niveles para mañana 425-530. Nos quedamos en tierra de nadie en los anchos campos de Castilla (240-370).
> 
> Para los "guaneros" de vocación, es cierto que tenemos el canal inferior con una horquilla amplia.
> 
> ...



Bueno una vez cerrado el Casino de Torrelodones veamos que ha pasado, respecto a lo dicho.

Esto del 24 de Agosto. El 240 ha aguantado muy bien, sirviendo de entrada en largo en unas cuantas ocasiones. El peligro de esa zona estaba comentado y la perdida ha sido algo menor a lo esperado (>200 puntos), por lo que tengo que pensar que han sujetado un poquito la caída, al no tener demasiado claro el devenir de los USA por la tarde. 


Ya son 20 días metidos en 600 puntos, y todos intuimos que debe haber ya un movimiento de entidad, que nos saque de esta situación. Unos esperan un 7400 otros un 9000. Pronto sabremos quien ha "acertado" esta vez.ienso:

P.D. Sobra decir que yo soy de los optimistas.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los niveles actuales se corresponden con la DTB que vengo dibujando. Sería excesivo romperla con el subudón que lleva.
> 
> La inercia en el cortísimo es muy alta. Tiene que dibujar pauta para repartir los verdes y creo que lo está haciendo ahora. El nivel de 1164 es clave.



Te cambio el gráfico (parece un triángulo de continuación). Ya va con menos pendiente y no parece que le quede mucho de subida. La seguimos y pide cortos a gritos.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno una vez cerrado el Casino de Torrelodones veamos que ha pasado, respecto a lo dicho.
> 
> Esto del 24 de Agosto. El 240 ha aguantado muy bien, sirviendo de entrada en largo en unas cuantas ocasiones. El peligro de esa zona estaba comentado y la perdida ha sido algo menor a lo esperado (>200 puntos), por lo que tengo que pensar que han sujetado un poquito la caída, al no tener demasiado claro el devenir de los USA por la tarde.
> 
> ...



El SP tiene toda la pinta de largarse a 1225 - 1250. en cambio el Chulibex tiene toda la pinta de todo lo contrario.

En todo caso, el que manda es el SP y si le dá por tirar arriba, el Chulibex le tendrá que seguir aunque apuesto por un comportamiento muy mediocre (as usual).

Efectivamente, están a punto de levantar todas las cartas encima de la mesa.


----------



## Livrac (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los niveles actuales se corresponden con la DTB que vengo dibujando. Sería excesivo romperla con el subudón que lleva.
> 
> La inercia en el cortísimo es muy alta. Tiene que dibujar pauta para repartir los verdes y creo que lo está haciendo ahora. El nivel de 1164 es clave.




En la cuña obvias algún maximo desde mi punto de vista, pero en general yo no entraría corto salvo para algún scalp.


Salu2


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Calopez sigue tocando los webox con el servidor ....


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> En la cuña obvias algún maximo desde mi punto de vista, pero en general yo no entraría corto salvo para algún scalp.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Hasta que no pinte una pauta de vuelta nada. A ver en los 1180.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hasta que no pinte una pauta de vuelta nada. A ver en los 1180.



El SP está muy agitado como para abrir un corto. Lleva mucha inercia y contra corriente ....
Pienso que hay más riesgo que beneficio.


----------



## Livrac (26 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hasta que no pinte una pauta de vuelta nada. A ver en los 1180.




El geométrico es una referencia pero siempre ten por cuenta que sirve para que tú veas lo que ellos quieren que veas 


Salu2


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> El geométrico es una referencia pero siempre ten por cuenta que sirve para que tú veas lo que ellos quieren que veas
> 
> 
> Salu2



Lo sé. Ahora están dibujando la misma consolidación que 14 puntos más abajo.

Lo que está claro es que se han llevado por delante la DTB de corto plazo desde arriba del todo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ago 2011)




----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Como les veo tan entretenidos con el SP lo he mirado por encima (no subo la gráfica que estoy muy liado)

Lo que veo ahora mismo. A 1 minuto desde las 4 apoyándose en una tendencial alcista a muy corto. Barrida hasta la zona de los 1172-3. Debe seguir manteniendo esa tendencial llegando hasta los 1185, antes de los posibles movimientos de reacción.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

Recapitulación:
Creemos que Ben no ha dicho nada pero implícitamente sí lo ha dicho. El tema lo tienen jodido, y ven más amenazas que antes. Si antes decía que va a hacer cualquier cosa para estimular su economía, ahora lo pensará con más convencimiento.
Ahora bien, quiere estar seguro de que va a usar su bala cuando realmente sea necesario. No tiene límite de balance y más vale inflacción (si se ve forzado a ello) que dejar que los índices se den la hostia. En definitiva, el consumo es una variable que pondera mucho su PIB, y la riqueza de las familias yankis está en sus acciones (ya que la vivienda está jodida). Joe Biden ha dicho que considera que la economía necesita más y mejores estímulos .... En definitiva, que los mercados perfectamente pueden haber interpretado que ha dicho "sí va a haber estímulo pero vamos a esperar a septiembre a ver de cuánto estamos hablando". Por lo que de momento, para arriba .. aunque habrá volatilidad. Todo el mundo está pensando que va a venir una leche, bla, bla, bla, bla pero de momento los bajos de julio han aguantado y desde ahí rebota y rebota una y otra vez. El lateral es muy amplio como para que haya juego dentro de él.

Recuerdo que hace exactamente un año tenía un corto en expedia y apple por estas fechas ya que ambos estaban perdiendo referencias importantes (sobre todo apple) y lo tuve que vender porque me iba 15 días a NY de vacaciones. Menos mal porque fué salir Bernanke con el QE2 y todo para arriba, arriba y arriba. Sin volumen pero percutiendo todos los días. Este tío no va a dejar que se le caiga el índice por nada del mundo ... como si tiene que cortar el Amazonas para tener papel a espuertas.

Ayer pensaba que una noticia de no_QE3 podía enviar el DAX a 5K pero el tema es que hoy ha dicho un "sí" pero implícito.

No hay que dejar de escuchar nunca al jefe, que para eso lo es. Yo por lo menos apuesto que los índices van a terminar yendo hacia arriba. La duda es si los hedge fund se van a poner chulos forzando un mal mercado para que Ben le meta gasolina a espuertas en septiembre.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Aquí hemos tenido la primera barrida a la zona de los 1173. Se supone que buen lugar para probar unos largos. 

Esto me reafirma que puede empezar una serie de movimientos de mucha volatilidad en no demasiado rato.


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Recapitulación:
> Creemos que Ben no ha dicho nada pero implícitamente sí lo ha dicho. El tema lo tienen jodido, y ven más amenazas que antes. Si antes decía que va a hacer cualquier cosa para estimular su economía, ahora lo pensará con más convencimiento.
> Ahora bien, quiere estar seguro de que va a usar su bala cuando realmente sea necesario. No tiene límite de balance y más vale inflacción (si se ve forzado a ello) que dejar que los índices se den la hostia. En definitiva, el consumo es una variable que pondera mucho su PIB, y la riqueza de las familias yankis está en sus acciones (ya que la vivienda está jodida). Joe Biden ha dicho que considera que la economía necesita más y mejores estímulos .... En definitiva, que los mercados perfectamente pueden haber interpretado que ha dicho "sí va a haber estímulo pero vamos a esperar a septiembre a ver de cuánto estamos hablando". Por lo que de momento, para arriba .. aunque habrá volatilidad. Todo el mundo está pensando que va a venir una leche, bla, bla, bla, bla pero de momento los bajos de julio han aguantado y desde ahí rebota y rebota una y otra vez. El lateral es muy amplio como para que haya juego dentro de él.
> 
> ...



Dejar para septiembre desde mi punto de vista es lo mismo que na hacer nada de nada, porque aunque lo digan o lo oculten en cualquier momento pueden meter mano, si la semana que viene hay un desastre economico no tendran mas remedio que adelantar la reunion, y si esto empieza a mejorar a un ritmo acelerado puede que llegue septiembre y no hagan nada porque la economia se esta mejorando sola sin estimulos. Lo que leo entrelineas son dos hipotesis: 1º Que no estamos tan mal (o tienen indicios de que ira mejorando) y por eso no hacen nada.
2º Que no hay acuerdo dentro de la FED y que la cosa esta peor de lo que imaginamos.
Me decanto por la segunda, pero lo que realmente esta pasando solo lo saben ellos, nosotros de momento a especular.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer pensaba que una noticia de no_QE3 podía enviar el DAX a 5K pero el tema es que hoy ha dicho un "sí" pero implícito.
> 
> No hay que dejar de escuchar nunca al jefe, que para eso lo es. Yo por lo menos apuesto que los índices van a terminar yendo hacia arriba. La duda es si los hedge fund se van a poner chulos forzando un mal mercado para que Ben le meta gasolina a espuertas en septiembre.



Me van a fastidiar uds. el sentimiento contrario ::


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Como les veo tan entretenidos con el SP lo he mirado por encima (no subo la gráfica que estoy muy liado)
> 
> Lo que veo ahora mismo. A 1 minuto desde las 4 apoyándose en una tendencial alcista a muy corto. Barrida hasta la zona de los 1172-3. Debe seguir manteniendo esa tendencial llegando hasta los 1185, antes de los posibles movimientos de reacción.



yo lo veo más parado que la hostia. Está todo el mundo acojonado con meter cortos porque viendo como se las gastan, se pueden quedar sin los verdes en un plis plas.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que se volverá a los 1120 el sp en unos días y a partir de hay pepon se saca el traje de gala del armario y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ago 2011)

Están en contacto con los chicos de Langley para comprobar que rafaxl no se haya puesto largo utilizando un nombre falso y poder seguir subiendo...

No pueden subir sin revisar antes la lista de inversores baneados.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo creo que se volverá a los 1120 el sp en unos días y a partir de hay pepon se saca el traje de gala del armario y aquí no ha pasado nada.



Pues disimulan muy bien porque se ha llevado por delante la DTB de corto plazo.

La subida de hoy sólo se hace con muchos verdes por delante.


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2011)

Yo soy de los que piensan que el fondo es bajista y queda todavía caída en todos los índices, aunque luego espero un giro consistente durante meses. A corto plazo a mí me cuadraba subida, por eso (margen hay en la estructura bajista de medio plazo y el sentimiento es extremadamente pesimista), pero durante la sesión de hoy el IBEX ha perdido una buena oportunidad de girarse y de hecho el cierre, aunque arroja esperanzas, sólo es un pull al doble techo que he comentado antes, así que ojo el lunes si no reacciona con fuerza al alza. 

Independientemente de los yankis y sus Qs, el tema ha quedado así:







Para mí está muy claro: los mínimos del 19 y hoy, claves para que Fran200 y Mulder se lleven su premio, pero por ahora el precio sigue dirección sur (y me hubiera encantado quedarme comprado viendo como se rompían resistencias), aunque cierto es que un gap alcista cambia el escenario al momento. Hay muchas figuras solapándose en un rango estrecho y eso quiere decir que pronto tendremos un movimiento violento hacia alguna dirección, lo mejor en estos casos es no quedarse abierto e intentar entrar intradía para evitar gaps mandrilescos y aguantar posiciones cuando veamos que la tendencia acompaña con claridad.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Con las tonterías de la cerveza he borrado el post anterior...bueno venía a decir que es tocar el 1172-3 y es como si quemara el suelo...


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2011)

Me van ustedes a perdonar, llevo un rato por aquí pero estoy de un café... que mejor me quedo calladito... a estas alturas, ya poco creo que pueda aprovechar...


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ya estoy de vuelta.
> 
> El primer rebote no ha tenido mucho recorrido, apenas 8 puntos.
> 
> ...



Y con esa mierda de volumen ¿esto se aguanta?

No me quiero imaginar cuando pepon vuelva de vacaciones que pasará...


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y con esa mierda de volumen ¿esto se aguanta?
> 
> No me quiero imaginar cuando pepon vuelva de vacaciones que pasará...


----------



## Fran200 (26 Ago 2011)

Este último rebote de poca entidad. 5 puntos de ná.

Vamos a ver si este es el definitivo FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2011)

La plata como un tiro. Tiene velas cojonudas tanto en diario como en 15 minutos.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2011)

Se cierra la tienda.

El SP rompiendo la DTB y con el MACD cortándose al alza. Próximas resistencias en 1185 (donde tiene el fibo) y 1225-1250 donde le meterán papelón si es que llega.



El chulibex inmerso en su mediocridad absoluta y con la misma situación bajista ya comentada. Es dificil pensar que no acompañe, aunque sea con debilidad, el escape del SP.



Las próximas sesiones (sobre todo la del lunes) son realmente importantes.

Que pasen un buen finde fundiendo plusvas.


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2011)

Al BUND lo tengo en vigilancia intensiva. Cuando llegue el momento, alejaré el gráfico a ver si se pueden detectar indicios de cansancio importantes, porque ya comenté que estoy viendo cosillas interesantes. Mientras, recordar que la estructura alcista sigue intacta, y hasta en el muy corto plazo parece haber roto una bandera de continuidad al alza:







El delicado momento que atraviesa la renta variable también lo refleja el índice de volatilidad del SP500:







No queda mucho para saber si las bolsas se tomarán un respiro o si seguirán los descensos. En cualquier caso, la volatilidad sigue elevada y no se ha producido un giro claro, y tal y como se ve en los siguientes gráficos, espacio para marear hay sin que signifique el tan ansiado cambio de guión:

DOW:







DAX:


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2011)

bueno y.... ¿como quedo la porra? A quien hay que mandarle la botella de Carlos I ???


----------



## faraico (27 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> bueno y.... ¿como quedo la porra? A quien hay que mandarle la botella de Carlos I ???



acerté yo, envía, envía...:fiufiu:


La renta variable podría "desplomarse" en las próximas semanas, advierten los banqueros - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ago 2011)

Ojeando el grafico del san observo muchisimo volumen en esta caida desde la zona de los 7,2€ mucho mucho, aqui seguro que alguno de los que tienen esas graficas con el volumen tan bonitas seguro que nos pueden ayudar a que lo veamos con mejor tino. Me viene mosqueando mas que sigan sacando productos relacionados a su cotizacion.


Me mosquean dos cosas, una la caida tan clara del daxie, ni en tiempos de LBrothers, se ha caido mas en menos tiempo, parecido aquel terrible 2002.

Si estamos asistiendo al inicio de defuncion de la banca europea, nuestro indice lo pasara mal, por eso me mosquean esos 3 banquitos famosos franceses y esa pareja de bancos alemana, habra que seguirlos de cerca. El deterioro de los bonos el ultimo mes es esclarecedor y puede justificar estas caidas, un respiro podria dar cierto alivio al sector. 
Bond | GRIECHENLAND 03/13 | 724072 | GR0124021552

Tambien me gustaria señalar lo que se ha publicado en algunos medios y que en otras paginas web se estan haciendo eco, sobre una qe a la europea. Miedo me dan esta gente.


----------



## expresionista (27 Ago 2011)

Dejo esto también aquí:


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ojeando el grafico del san observo muchisimo volumen en esta caida desde la zona de los 7,2€ mucho mucho, aqui seguro que alguno de los que tienen esas graficas con el volumen tan bonitas seguro que nos pueden ayudar a que lo veamos con mejor tino. Me viene mosqueando mas que sigan sacando productos relacionados a su cotizacion.
> 
> 
> Me mosquean dos cosas, una la caida tan clara del daxie, ni en tiempos de LBrothers, se ha caido mas en menos tiempo, parecido aquel terrible 2002.
> ...



Viendo el gráfico, sólo se puede decir que todavía les queda caída a los bancos:







Entornos cercanos a la horizontal verde creo que pueden llegar a verse para formar un punto de apoyo en el tiempo importante.


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2011)

Para el hamijo aksarben:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-junio-2011-a-20.html#post4529777







Durante el recorte ha probado la vital zona de soporte y la ha despedido con una fuerte reacción al alza de un 15%. Buena señal, porque si realmente el mercado no ha terminado de purgar sus excesos, es posible que CSCO logre salvar los trastos hasta que vuelva el Coronel Pepón a dejar las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## aksarben (27 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para el hamijo aksarben:
> 
> Durante el recorte ha probado la vital zona de soporte y la ha despedido con una fuerte reacción al alza de un 15%. Buena señal, porque si realmente el mercado no ha terminado de purgar sus excesos, es posible que CSCO logre salvar los trastos hasta que vuelva el Coronel Pepón a dejar las cosas en su sitio.



Muchísimas gracias señor Claca


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> bueno y.... ¿como quedo la porra? A quien hay que mandarle la botella de Carlos I ???



Sr. Chinito como organizador de la porra, queda en sus manos otorgar el premio/s. Se lo tiene que currar y crear una firma que tendrán derecho a llevar un mes los "ganaores". Algo así como la medalla al Bernanke boy.

P.D. Los ganadores deben de comprometerse a llevarla por mucha vergüenza ajena que de llevarla. Así que sea malvado en su creación.::::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ago 2011)

moboncio dijo:


> Chinito_deslocalizador: NO QE3, Bolsas al guano...
> Credulo: Si QE3, "está descontado y el mercado esperaba más" por lo que bolsas al guano.
> Pollastre: Daxie suelo en 5K, lento lateral-alcista durante los próximos meses. No QE3. El Malvado RobotNik es expulsado de la casa de Acuario por ser demasiado TECNICO.
> blackholesun: No qe3, minimos en 6700 del IBEX de aquí a un par de semanas, y la duquesa de alba muere en la noche de bodas puesta hasta las cejas de cocaina.
> ...



Viendo esto, el ganador se lo otorgo a...............nadie, no se espere que me las lea todas bien, como galardon, este prodria servir, ya que estamos en burbuja:





aunque aqui hay mucha gente muy buena con el paint o potocho ese, asi que admito sugerencias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ago 2011)

Despues de leer, tengo que decir dos cosas.

1) Esto foro es muy grande, y estamos muy mal, :XX:
2) El señor Mulder muy probablemente sea Bernanke, o un becario suyo, asi que de momento parece que puede partir en la pole hacia el premio final. En caso afirmativo a que seas Bernanke, por dios que el señor Rafaxl no se le acerque que perdemos un forero.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Viendo esto, el ganador se lo otorgo a...............nadie, no se espere que me las lea todas bien, como galardon, este prodria servir, ya que estamos en burbuja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hoyga, debo impugnar e impugno el resultado de la porra. Cierto es que no han expulsado al Malvado Robotnik de la casa de Acuario, pero salvo ese detalle, no voy mal en el resto de predicciones ::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, debo impugnar e impugno el resultado de la porra. Cierto es que no han expulsado al Malvado Robotnik de la casa de Acuario, pero salvo ese detalle, no voy mal en el resto de predicciones ::



tu esperate a que se cae la duquesa de alba, que me voy allevar la botellita:XX::XX:


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2011)

Pues yo también voy a reclamar mi parte de gloria y a lucir tan ilustre emblema en mi firma.

"Fran200: Entre Trichet y Bernake nos van a pegar un meneo bueno. Las especulaciones durante la mañana deben tener esto "meneadito". *Habrá un QE3, o como quiera llamarlo preparado para dopar la economía cuando haga falta*. Preferiría un peponazo matinal de proporciones bíblicas."

"Herramientas anticrisis
El Comité de Mercado Abierto del banco central estadounidense «está preparado para desplegar sus herramientas según sea necesario para promover una recuperación económica más firme en el contexto de una estabilidad en los precios», agregó Bernanke", según recoge Efe. 

Esto dijo Benito, así que no iba desencaminado

El peponazo de la apertura se quedo en petardillo y el meneo fue solo de 300 puntos entre máximos y mínimos. (Que no está mal)

P.D. Sigan aportando argumentos para que el Sr. Chinito nos haga acreedores del emblema...pero que lo haga un poquito mas chiquito.

P.D. Será una dura lucha ya que la dupla Robotnic-Mulder nos lleva una ventaja esoteríco-técnica considerable.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> P.D. Será una dura lucha ya que la dupla Robotnic-Mulder nos lleva una ventaja esoteríco-técnica considerable.:XX::XX::XX:





¿Es cierto eso que se dice, se comenta, acerca de que son la pareja de moda? :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Es cierto eso que se dice, se comenta, acerca de que son la pareja de moda? :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


>



Es Ud. un monstruo atroz :XX:


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es Ud. un monstruo atroz :XX:



Espero que Robotnic no se moleste al ponerlo de pareja con el maestro.::::::


Que sepa Vd. Sr. Mulder que estas malvadas acciones, en parte, son como represalia por dejarnos sin sus "informenes" al cierre. Alguno al año tampoco nos haría daño (alguno en días un poco especiales)


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2011)

Bueno, algo más serio.







A muy corto plazo.

Importante para el lunes: 8050-8375 salida del triángulo. Para mi 8015-8155-8370

Para mi escenario alcista, sería muy importante superar (aunque no sea al cierre) esos 8370, para buscar y superar al día siguiente los 8.470.
Esto nos podría llevar en las siguientes jornadas a otro nivel importante, que si podría alargar las subidas (sobre los 8.800)

En el apartado simplemente numérico, el *MARTES* se me vuelven un poco "locas" las cifras. El output en las distintas simulaciones, me da ese día un movimiento brusco. (Me han revisado, porque yo soy incapaz, creo que se llama depurar, y no hay nada técnico raro. Simplemente es que puede pasar algo gordo ese día).

Ya veremos.

La ruptura del triángulo por abajo, nos acerca al "éxtasis mariano" de M.V. apoyándose sobre los 7680.

Buena suerte Hamijos ejpeculadores.

*Perdonad pero al revisar algunas acciones me daba el martes el día de cambio y me extrañó (He revisado IBEX y es verdad, es el día 30):S.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2011)

Y hablando de índices serios

¿que posibilidades hay que "masque" el hueso de los 112X en el SP?, ojo, sólo que se dirija hacia allí y que luego pegue un peponazo. Eso va en línea a lo que indicas de movimiento gordo del miércoles, que yo lo pongo entre ese día o el martes.


----------



## Fran200 (27 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y hablando de índices serios
> 
> ¿que posibilidades hay que "masque" el hueso de los 112X en el SP?, ojo, sólo que se dirija hacia allí y que luego pegue un peponazo. Eso va en línea a lo que indicas de movimiento gordo del miércoles, que yo lo pongo entre ese día o el martes.



Estoy un poquito desentrenado con el SP. Pero la superación el lunes de los 1179 (aunque no sea al cierre) y el día posterior los 1186, nos manda por encima de 1210.

Romper esos 1120 abajo con fuerza?, debería primero tener un flirteo sub 1152-49 en las siguientes sesiones.

Como he dicho el miércoles es un día importante, veremos si se trata de un movimiento de mucha entidad o puede que un comienzo de tendencia o acentuación de esta a medio plazo.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Espero que Robotnic no se moleste al ponerlo de pareja con el maestro.::::::
> 
> Que sepa Vd. Sr. Mulder que estas malvadas acciones, en parte, son como represalia por dejarnos sin sus "informenes" al cierre. Alguno al año tampoco nos haría daño (alguno en días un poco especiales)



No tenía noticia de que echaran tanto de menos mis viejos informes de volumen. De todas formas últimamente estoy contando cosas que voy viendo en el intradía pero si quieren algún informe de volumen hasta el punto de dedicarme GIF animados cutre-patateros o hacerme pareja de moda con un tarotista que reniega de Gann, pues bien algún día de estos lo pongo 

No, tampoco soy Bernie, ni siquiera tengo barbas


----------



## CHARLIE (28 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No tenía noticia de que echaran tanto de menos mis viejos informes de volumen. De todas formas últimamente estoy contando cosas que voy viendo en el intradía pero si quieren algún informe de volumen hasta el punto de dedicarme GIF animados cutre-patateros o hacerme pareja de moda con un tarotista que reniega de Gann, pues bien algún día de estos lo pongo
> 
> No, tampoco soy Bernie, ni siquiera tengo barbas




Es que la culpa es suya.....Vd. nos "malacostumbró".

Yo mismo era uno de los "fanáticos" que cuando abría el foro a eso de las seis y media-siete de la tarde, lo primero que hacía era dar un vistazo a los informes diarios de Mulder y ahora, francamente echamos en falta sus impresiones diarias que tan bién resumidas estaban allí.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno, algo más serio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿que datos utilizas para hacer esas simulaciones?


----------



## faraico (28 Ago 2011)

El gráfico que explica porque los mercados están en modo pánico | GurusBlog


----------



## rosonero (29 Ago 2011)

Buenos días y tal.

Como se nota que ha abierto el ibex en verde y con un buen gap, las 09:30 y el hilo por abrir 

Pues nada, como no hay cortos uno que se va de paseo dejando unas órdenes por si vuelve el guano.


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2011)

Buenos días y buena semana, dormilones.
En IBEX y SP, parece que seguimos para bingo... No acabo de ver esos 1210 en el SP que comentábais... pero al menos los 1200 yo diría que sí llegamos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Ago 2011)

Pues me parece a mí que hay algo que está descontando el mercado

Con el artículo este que habeis colgado donde se ve como se ha secado el interbancario, me da a mi que aquí pasa algo raro y que no cuentan

1) el oro en maximos
2) el franco suizo en maximos
3) El interbancario seco
4) las bolsas cayendo y a la banca dándole más que al resto

Y supongo que 1000 cosas mas que se me escapan. Yo creo que descuentan algo gordo, y me parece que es lo de grecia, que lo van a anunciar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias, 
el señor Muertoviviente sigue vivo tecnicamente? Ando preocupado.

El sector bancario es la clave, miedo me dan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Grecia? Alguien ha dicho Grecia?

Como siempre, clicar en 3Y, aqui no pasa nada circulen:
Bond | GRIECHENLAND 03/13 | 724072 | GR0124021552


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Ago 2011)

buenos dias!

estaba este fin de semana mirando monitores, y pense que con tanto pro-trader por aqui, seguro me pueden recomendar alguno.

busco algo 24", LED, pivotable para poder girarlo si hace falta (lo mas probable), que acepte DVI o en su caso HDMI, es para trabajar (trading), no es para ver peliculas...

me gusta el Samsung bx2440 Monitor de 24

alguna sugerencia?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> buenos dias!
> 
> estaba este fin de semana mirando monitores, y pense que con tanto pro-trader por aqui, seguro me pueden recomendar alguno.
> 
> ...



Yo me compre este, junto al nuevo portatil, comparado a trabajar con la pantalla del portatil, este se ve gigante. Me lo recomendaron por la marca, pero no soy ningun experto en estos temas.

Asus PA238Q 23" LED IPS 90LME4150T00081 Monitor


----------



## univac (29 Ago 2011)

Tanto en el ibex como en el dax el gap de salida estaba dopado, pero la tendencia no es muy pepona por ahora...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias amigos , todo el fin de semana estuve revisando el tema de las bolsas .

creo que ya se ve el final del guano , tanto bernie como trinchete lo tienen todo solucionado por lo menos a corto plazo pongamos 6 meses mas o menos , asi que solo falta llegar al objetivo que despues de revisar las figuras tecnicas me llevan al 6700 a partir de ahi pepon se desatara con subidones .

ya empiezo a ver subidas tontas en el sp500 pero caeran para volver a subir tontamente con poco volumen y entonces cuando parece que llega el big guano todo se solucionara 8: y parriba de forma cansina .

nada pues esa es mi vision de los mercadillos , un saludo :Baile:

edito para decir que veo al BCE y la FED totalmente listos para actuar , ademas el BCE ahora si que esta dispuesto a ser agresivo para frenar las caidas , cada vez se parece mas a la FED pronto tendremos la solucion a los cds de los bancos y de las deudas , como siempre seran soluciones temporales


----------



## aksarben (29 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> edito para decir que veo al BCE y la FED totalmente listos para actuar , ademas el BCE ahora si que esta dispuesto a ser agresivo para frenar las caidas , cada vez se parece mas a la FED pronto tendremos la solucion a los cds de los bancos y de las deudas , como siempre seran soluciones temporales



Lo que nos faltaba, que ahondaran la crisis a base de imprimir (aún más) papelitos...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Lo que nos faltaba, que ahondaran la crisis a base de imprimir (aún más) papelitos...



los papelitos probablemente sera lo ultimo pero que el BCE esta dispuesto a arriesgarse , esta bastante claro .

lo mas probable para el ibex es un doble suelo ienso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Buenos dias amigos , todo el fin de semana estuve revisando el tema de las bolsas .
> 
> creo que ya se ve el final del guano , tanto bernie como trinchete lo tienen todo solucionado por lo menos a corto plazo pongamos 6 meses mas o menos , asi que solo falta llegar al objetivo que despues de revisar las figuras tecnicas me llevan al 6700 a partir de ahi pepon se desatara con subidones .
> 
> ...



O sea, ves el final de la caida, pero antes tiene que llegar al 6700?
O sea que sigues insistiendo en que todavia tiene que caer, 6700, intervendran BCE etc, y subidas ya sin parar?
A este paso no se cuando vamos a caer, desde luego ya para el 31 no creo, y mas bien me voy a acabar apuntando a la teoria de que ya va a subir poco a poco, y que ni siquiera tocamos el 7800, 7200.
Pero bueno, apunto tu 6700. Logicamente, debera ser en breve, no? Caida y luego subida


----------



## Fran200 (29 Ago 2011)

Buenos días. A ver si llegamos rápido al primer objetivo y cerramos el día.


----------



## necho (29 Ago 2011)

Sin mirar los charts se sabe que hoy no hay guano. Cómo? viendo el movimiento de este hilo


----------



## rafaxl (29 Ago 2011)

Pepon esta contento hoy... se masca en el ambiente, de mientras el pepito currito se hunde en la miseria. Bien, a esto le llaman recu...que?

Leyendo un poco por encima los planes europedos me quedo a cuadros.

Buen dia.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

Mucho marrano en los índices y commodities. Mucha fuga falsa .... en fín mamonéo y muy muy técnico en márgenes muy estrechos de pipos.

Por cierto, he comprobado que en alguna plataforma SI se puede abrir cortos en el miniIBEX35 sin tener una posición abierta al contrario. En teoría, el broker avisa de que solamente es posible una posición corta si se trata de una cobertura ¿?. La plataforma, es IG Markets.

Alguien sabe sobre esto?.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Si, puede acudir al señor Rosonero, el le puede responder su consulta, lo unico que tiene que ir a


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Ago 2011)

alguien sabe si hay convencion de tiburones hoy? 
el volumen del ibex es pequeño en comparacion a la semana pasada.. 200 contratos en los primeros 5 minutos continua siendo el tick con mayor volumen..


----------



## rosonero (29 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mucho marrano en los índices y commodities. Mucha fuga falsa .... en fín mamonéo y muy muy técnico en márgenes muy estrechos de pipos.
> 
> Por cierto, he comprobado que en alguna plataforma SI se puede abrir cortos en el miniIBEX35 sin tener una posición abierta al contrario. En teoría, el broker avisa de que solamente es posible una posición corta si se trata de una cobertura ¿?. La plataforma, es IG Markets.
> 
> Alguien sabe sobre esto?.



Como bien dices sí se pueden abrir pero en un comunicado de la CNMV detallaban que esas posiciones cortas han de ser abiertas como cobertura y es uno mismo el responsable de que así sea.

De todas maneras la gente del foro es muy maja y si te acaban pillando siempre te enviarán tabaco a la trena


----------



## rosonero (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si, puede acudir al señor Rosonero, el le puede responder su consulta, lo unico que tiene que ir a



Ja ja ja !!! Que cabr...., los tres cortos _alegales_ que abrí los cerré en negativo así que espero que no me los tengan en cuenta y no me envien a los CNMboys


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> alguien sabe si hay convencion de tiburones hoy?
> el volumen del ibex es pequeño en comparacion a la semana pasada.. 200 contratos en los primeros 5 minutos continua siendo el tick con mayor volumen..



¿Ha visto usted postear hoy a los señores Mulder, Benditaliquidez, Pollastre, Claca, Nico, Kujire, Bertok, FranR...?
Algo se traen entre manos, creo que esperan la vuelta del pasapisero señor Zuloman para abrir a la gacelada en canal.

¿Pero *tecnicamente* esto como esta?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Ja ja ja !!! Que cabr...., los tres cortos _alegales_ que abrí los cerré en negativo así que espero que no me los tengan en cuenta y no me envien a los CNMboys





Descuide, le tienen controlado. No salga de casa sin despedirse de su mujer e hijos. :XX:


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Descuide, le tienen controlado. No salga de casa sin despedirse de su mujer e hijos. :XX:




Que no se preocupe "ROSENERO". Se le llevará tabaco y alguna revista divertida.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ago 2011)

Mientras TRE sea la que más suba (y lleva bastantes sesiones consecutivas mejorando el resultado del conjunto del IBEX) por mí que aquí no aparezca nadie...


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pepon esta contento hoy... se masca en el ambiente, de mientras el pepito currito se hunde en la miseria. Bien, a esto le llaman recu...que?
> 
> Leyendo un poco por encima los planes europedos me quedo a cuadros.
> 
> Buen dia.



Con volumen de mierda. Ergo indica que ni ellos mismos creen en Pepon. inocho:


----------



## univac (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Ha visto usted postear hoy a los señores Mulder, Benditaliquidez, Pollastre, Claca, Nico, Kujire, Bertok, FranR...?
> Algo se traen entre manos, creo que esperan la vuelta del pasapisero señor Zuloman para abrir a la gacelada en canal.
> 
> ¿Pero *tecnicamente* esto como esta?



[YOUTUBE]Sr. Cava29-08-11 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Esto le da un poco de razon al muelto


----------



## Fran200 (29 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno, algo más serio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DING DONG....
Pues nada señores, a otra cosa. 

Desaparezco unos días, no se cuantos, voy a echar unas "peonadas". Si es que al final esto te crea adicción (Como casino que es).


P.D. Esperemos que a partir de mañana el volumen suba:::::fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Hoyga, cuando se ponga la careta de leon no nos coma con saña, acuerdese cuando era una gacela.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

Bueno, ya se movió con un poco de alegría el DAX y ha dado la opción de hacer un par de trades decentillos. A ver si dura ...


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Ha visto usted postear hoy a los señores Mulder, Benditaliquidez, Pollastre, Claca, Nico, Kujire, Bertok, FranR...?
> Algo se traen entre manos, creo que esperan la vuelta del pasapisero señor Zuloman para abrir a la gacelada en canal.
> 
> ¿Pero *tecnicamente* esto como esta?



Analizando la película desde fuera. Momentos importantes ahora mismo.


----------



## Claca (29 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> DING DONG....
> Pues nada señores, a otra cosa.
> 
> Desaparezco unos días, no se cuantos, voy a echar unas "peonadas". Si es que al final esto te crea adicción (Como casino que es).
> ...



Para variar, muy bien visto ese canal, Fran200. Ojalá sea el camino a seguir durante las próximas sesiones, para lo que estoy vigilando encajaría muy elegantemente.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

El DAX lo pueden enviar a 5580 si no pasa de los 5626. Al menos, es lo que veo.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX lo pueden enviar a 5580 si no pasa de los 5626. Al menos, es lo que veo.



Hay una oportunidad interesante si pierde los 5614 en cierre de vela de minutos.

Perfecta, 10 pipos a la saca.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hay una oportunidad interesante si pierde los 5614 en cierre de vela de minutos.



Me voy a montar un spread a que Plata y DAX tienen dirección contraria. Plata alcista y DAX bajista .... en rango diario. A ver ... (eso sí, con el paracaidas puesto y revisado)


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX lo pueden enviar a 5580 si no pasa de los 5626. Al menos, es lo que veo.



Bueno, momento de cerrar este trade. Que los últimos pipos se los lleve otro ... que 16 ahora son muy muy ricos.

Dejamos abierto el corto diario que monta el spread con plata. Ya vendrá la noticia excusa que se lo lleve todo por delante. Suckers!!!


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

En Grecia deben haber encontrado petróleo. Qué bestias!!! subiendo casi un 30%. Como si una fusión bancaria les iría a pagar sus deudas ... me dá que ni haciéndose todos/as putas ... les va a llegar.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ago 2011)

Recórcholis y zapatetas, pues sí que nos ha durado Ud. poco, hamijo.

Del guano-mundano-marrano, en apenas 10 días, a pepón-todo-subidón.

Analistas estables, perseverantes, coherentes y robustos como Ud., son los que echamos en falta en este hilo. ::



muertoviviente dijo:


> Buenos dias amigos , todo el fin de semana estuve revisando el tema de las bolsas .
> 
> creo que ya se ve el final del guano , tanto bernie como trinchete lo tienen todo solucionado por lo menos a corto plazo pongamos 6 meses mas o menos , asi que solo falta llegar al objetivo que despues de revisar las figuras tecnicas me llevan al 6700 a partir de ahi pepon se desatara con subidones .
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Buenas tardes, 

tenia como resistencia el 8365 y el ibex es extremista en todo, subidas y bajadas.
Poco volumen, pero saldo positivo, vamos a ver si no tenemos un viernes con apreciable caidita, de momento seguimos ganando dinero, gracias al gobierno.

Los bancos griegos sanfusionao, como sea como las fusiones de goku, ya sabemos el porque de la subida peponica.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Me voy a montar un spread a que Plata y DAX tienen dirección contraria. Plata alcista y DAX bajista .... en rango diario. A ver ... (eso sí, con el paracaidas puesto y revisado)




Joer, out already.


----------



## Mulder (29 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Sospecho que hoy los gringos nos van a dar un toque de gracia bajando para cerrar el gap y luego posteriormente volviendo a subir para que nos olvidemos del tema y sigamos como hasta ahora.

En breve lo veremos.

edito: parece que antes hay que tocar el 1200 o un punto cercano.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

El DAX se está comportando especialmente bien por técnico. Ha permitido hacer posis interesantes.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Sospecho que hoy los gringos nos van a dar un toque de gracia bajando para cerrar el gap y luego posteriormente volviendo a subir para que nos olvidemos del tema y sigamos como hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Mulder, ¿donde tienes el gap, en 1178?


----------



## Mulder (29 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, ¿donde tienes el gap, en 1178?



Si, más o menos, pero parece que los gringos no están por la labor de girarse de momento.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

DAX, atención a los 5680. Llevan un rato soltando papel en los mismos niveles.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

Nada, seguimos para bingo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Alguien en el daxie le sobran los billetes, menudos paquetones.


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2011)

NO es por la fusión en sí, creo más bien que sea por los petrodólares. Parece que no vamos a pagar la factura nosotros solos, hay más gente dispuesta a entrar a escote. Y eso es un alivio...


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

A ver si el SP de decide a hacer el movimiento al cierre de las bolsas europeas. Seria la hostia que dejaran a toda la gacelada ahí arriba ::::::


----------



## Mulder (29 Ago 2011)

Parece que ya quieren empezar a guanear con algo más de ganas...


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

El DAX es una gozada técnica. No lo seguía apenas pero ahora es un must.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Señor Bertok por increible que parezca se gana mas dinero y es mas sencillo, entiendase esto bien.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Bertok por increible que parezca se gana mas dinero y es mas sencillo, entiendase esto bien.



Estoy repasando otras sesiones para ver la historia de las pautas técnicas que se van pintando y se porta medianamente bien.

No es tan histérica como la zorra patria. ::

Lo voy a seguir con detenimiento.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Bertok por increible que parezca se gana mas dinero y es mas sencillo, entiendase esto bien.





bertok dijo:


> Estoy repasando otras sesiones para ver la historia de las pautas técnicas que se van pintando y se porta medianamente bien.
> 
> No es tan histérica como la zorra patria. ::
> 
> Lo voy a seguir con detenimiento.




No sé con qué están operando... pero en mi humilde opinión, están Uds. ligeramente "off-track" si piensan que el Daxie es un parque de atracciones exento de riesgo. 

Si están operando con un derivado mini (tipo CFD) entonces no digo nada, puede ser muy divertido.

Pero si operan con futuros, el mínimo multiplicador es 25€ x 1 pip, un 250% del valor de un futuro plus del churribex. 

Ciertamente puede que los últimos días de Agosto estén dando una tranquila (y equivocada) impresión, máxime si tenemos en cuenta que a duras penas se ha movido 100 pips el índice hoy, con un volumen irrisorio.

Pero de ahí a decir que el Daxie es un índice "noble, técnico y tranquilo" (o expresión equivalente) hay, no un paso, sino toda una cañada real. El Daxie es un índice extremadamente tecnológico (que no *técnico*, apréciese la diferencia entre los dos términos) gobernado mayormente por algos y quants. 

Meterse aquí en días de poco volumen, donde sólo hay gazelles, pues vale que va. Pero cuando arranque Septiembre, mejor harían en tener ojete-calor....


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

Opero con minis CFDs ::

Lo estoy siguiendo con interés y no creo que me asuste ya que todos los días operas unas cuantas veces con el EUR/JPY (tiene su volatilidad).

Gracias por la opinión.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé con qué están operando... pero en mi humilde opinión, están Uds. ligeramente "off-track" si piensan que el Daxie es un parque de atracciones exento de riesgo.
> 
> Si están operando con un derivado mini (tipo CFD) entonces no digo nada, puede ser muy divertido.
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo. No hay nada fácil y aquí se meten 25 pavos por pipo. Entrar con dos y estar 100 puntos, son 5000 pavos (para arriba o para abajo). Existe un mini de 5 pavos por punto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Si, si eso esta claro.

Por eso decia entiendase bien. El ibex puede ser el indice que aparece en la pantalla global de forexpros menos serio y estridente. No se comporta de manera tan docil como los demas, sera que somos latinos, pero aqui se exageran los movimientos, sera tambien que hay poco nivel tecnologico y profundidad de cartera.

No estoy invitando a nadie que pase del ibex y opere en el dax, a mi personalmente, me ha ido mejor en este ultimo. Incluso el eurostoxx es tambien mas noble. Y alli es 10 x pip, igual que el ibex.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. No hay nada fácil y aquí se meten 25 pavos por pipo. Entrar con dos y estar 100 puntos, son 5000 pavos (para arriba o para abajo). Existe un mini de 5 pavos por punto.



CFD de IGmarkets. ¿lo usas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ....
> 
> Pero de ahí a decir que el Daxie es un índice "noble, técnico y tranquilo" (o expresión equivalente) hay, no un paso, sino toda una cañada real. El Daxie es un índice extremadamente tecnológico (que no *técnico*, apréciese la diferencia entre los dos términos) gobernado mayormente por *algos *y quants.
> 
> Meterse aquí en días de poco volumen, donde sólo hay gazelles, pues vale que va. Pero cuando arranque Septiembre, mejor harían en tener ojete-calor....





Spoiler


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

A mi el dax a excepcion de este ultimo verano, no me ha metido bloques de 100 puntos en medio minuto.

Ya lo he comentado aqui un par de veces, este verano el daxie ha perdido un poco de raciocinio, pero supongo que sera por los tiempos que vivimos. Y ya con las maquinitas, esto es como un colegio lleno de niños, mira ya parezco carpatos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Señores viendo la bolsa griega, tengo que decir:

Fusion del SAN y BBVA ya, hoy mismo, que volamos a los 10 euros en una jornada, que barbaros, y los cataris metiendo dinero.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi el dax a excepcion de este ultimo verano, no me ha metido bloques de 100 puntos en medio minuto.
> 
> Ya lo he comentado aqui un par de veces, este verano el daxie ha perdido un poco de raciocinio, pero supongo que sera por los tiempos que vivimos. Y ya con las maquinitas, esto es como un colegio lleno de niños, mira ya parezco carpatos.




A mí me gusta más, bastante más, el DAX .... pero ahí los errores se pagan más caros. Rayajos de más de 20 / 30 puntos ocurren en cualquier momento del año ... y son bastante bastante dinero. En fín, esto es así y por eso no es la primitiva.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

Pensaba que para postear aqui hacia falta poder aguantar 80 puntos en contra por contrato en el dax, y no menos de 5 contratos eh............ :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pensaba que para postear aqui hacia falta poder aguantar 80 puntos en contra por contrato en el dax, y no menos de 5 contratos eh............ :XX:



mas o menos


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

Desde que se ha cerrado la sesión europea, el SP ha salido pepón.

El DAX sigue comportándose de librillo gaceril.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2011)

el ibex a subido un 2,5% con un volumen de risa , seguimos dentro del pequeño triangulo simetrico un saludo 8:


----------



## Mulder (29 Ago 2011)

Pues iba a poner el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex pero hoy ha sido tan ridículo que no creo que se puedan sacar buenas conclusiones.

En subasta han comprado, es prácticamente lo único que puedo decir.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ago 2011)

Está el mar en tanta calma, que aburrimiento...

Espera que lancen los primeros barriles para delatar su presencia,...







...ya está asomando....la mandrilada suprema se acerca


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Está el mar en tanta calma, que aburrimiento...
> 
> Espera que lancen los primeros barriles para delatar su presencia,...ya está asomando....la mandrilada suprema se acerca



Si quisieran corregir en el SP, ahora lo tienen a webo.

Si no lo hacen el los próximos minutos, es dificil que veamos puntos mas bajos en la sesión de hoy.

Por lo menos, caer a 1200 lo debieran hacer.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ago 2011)

Que va, si tomará unos días el tema

El tiburón no va a asomar tan fácil...de momento sólo lo están cebando


----------



## rafaxl (29 Ago 2011)

Los yankis en maximos diarios minuto si y minuto tambien. El petroleo de nuevo empalmandose, veo dolor.

De vuelta al redil.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Los yankis en maximos diarios minuto si y minuto tambien. El petroleo de nuevo empalmandose, veo dolor.
> 
> De vuelta al redil.



La verdad es que la sesión del SP está siendo subir, subir y subir.

Ni la cercanía del 1208 le acojona :8:


----------



## pollastre (29 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi el dax a excepcion de este ultimo verano, no me ha metido bloques de 100 puntos en medio minuto.
> 
> Ya lo he comentado aqui un par de veces, este verano el daxie ha perdido un poco de raciocinio, pero supongo que sera por los tiempos que vivimos. Y ya con las maquinitas, esto es como un colegio lleno de niños, mira ya parezco carpatos.



Bueno, es que 100 pipolettos del Dax son, por comparación, 250 del churribex... como ejemplo, yendo con lo mínimo (1 contrato) y si hubiera tenido Ud. la mala suerte de estar en el lado equivocado, el día en que la cotización del Dax fue interrumpida durante 30 segundos, habría perdido Ud. 150 x 25 => 3750€ en menos de 10 segundos (no cuente con su SL para ese caso, que creo que no se respetaron en absoluto).

El gran problema del Dax, como decía otro forero más arriba, es que es un índice de "susto o muerte": los errores se pagan demasiado caros. 

Poniendo otro ejemplo: una mandrilada en el churribex, si tienes una cuenta modestita-baja ( < 100K€ ) puede darte un dolorcillo de cabeza. Pero esa misma mandrilada en el Dax te puede volar un 25% del capital en 60 segundos (digamos que *ejem* sé por qué lo digo... incluso los frailes tenemos pasado, querido Adzo :fiufiu: )


----------



## rafaxl (29 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La verdad es que la sesión del SP está siendo subir, subir y subir.
> 
> Ni la cercanía del 1208 le acojona :8:



Ahi estan a medio punto ya del 1208. A ver que tal sale la ultima hora yanki que habitualmente suele ser movidita.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, es que 100 pipolettos del Dax son, por comparación, 250 del churribex... como ejemplo, yendo con lo mínimo (1 contrato) y si hubiera tenido Ud. la mala suerte de estar en el lado equivocado, el día en que la cotización del Dax fue interrumpida durante 30 segundos, habría perdido Ud. 150 x 25 => 3750€ en menos de 10 segundos (no cuente con su SL para ese caso, que creo que no se respetaron en absoluto).
> 
> El gran problema del Dax, como decía otro forero más arriba, es que es un índice de "susto o muerte": los errores se pagan demasiado caros.
> 
> Poniendo otro ejemplo: una mandrilada en el churribex, si tienes una cuenta modestita-baja ( < 100K€ ) puede darte un dolorcillo de cabeza. Pero esa misma mandrilada en el Dax te puede volar un 25% del capital en 60 segundos (digamos que *ejem* sé por qué lo digo... incluso los frailes tenemos pasado, querido Adzo :fiufiu: )



Y anteriormente a este verano, aunque yo recuerdo uno parecido dos dias antes del lemanazo, estos 100 puntitos sin cotizacacion no eran cosas normales.

Hoyga que a mi el dax me ha quitado pero tambien me ha dado, como suelo decir estos alemanes son cuadrados.

Señores les dije de ponerme largo en Sacyr y lo decia por algo, una empresa que quebro hace años, que por las reglas de la CNMV deberia estar fuera del selectivo desde hace meses, y no la apean es porque es parte del regimen, y ahora salen con esto, compren compren que se acaban.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ahi estan a medio punto ya del 1208. A ver que tal sale la ultima hora yanki que habitualmente suele ser movidita.



Entre los mínimos del viernes y hoy hay +70 puntos. A ver si descansan un poquito, joer.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, es que 100 pipolettos del Dax son, por comparación, 250 del churribex... como ejemplo, yendo con lo mínimo (1 contrato) y si hubiera tenido Ud. la mala suerte de estar en el lado equivocado, el día en que la cotización del Dax fue interrumpida durante 30 segundos, habría perdido Ud. 150 x 25 => 3750€ en menos de 10 segundos (no cuente con su SL para ese caso, que creo que no se respetaron en absoluto).
> 
> El gran problema del Dax, como decía otro forero más arriba, es que es un índice de "susto o muerte": los errores se pagan demasiado caros.
> 
> Poniendo otro ejemplo: una mandrilada en el churribex, si tienes una cuenta modestita-baja ( < 100K€ ) puede darte un dolorcillo de cabeza. Pero esa misma mandrilada en el Dax te puede volar un 25% del capital en 60 segundos (digamos que *ejem* sé por qué lo digo... incluso los frailes tenemos pasado, querido Adzo :fiufiu: )



Cuando uno le ha visto los huevos al toro .... sabe cómo duelen las cornadas. Muy bueno tu post, Pollastre.
o


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues iba a poner el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex pero hoy ha sido tan ridículo que no creo que se puedan sacar buenas conclusiones.
> 
> En subasta han comprado, es prácticamente lo único que puedo decir.



una pregunta 
¿cómo afecta el volumen?
gracias


----------



## Mulder (29 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta
> ¿cómo afecta el volumen?
> gracias



Una pregunta muy simple para una respuesta excesivamente complicada, así que digamos que todo tipo de volumen afecta :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (29 Ago 2011)

No veo tiburones en el mercado dispuestos a dar mordiscos, me puedo equivocar, pero para mañana espero otro día pepónico como el de hoy, incluso aunque hayamos llegado a resistencias importantes.

Mañana me darán o quitarán la razón porque puedo equivocarme, solo digo lo que veo en mis análisis.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No veo tiburones en el mercado dispuestos a dar mordiscos, me puedo equivocar, pero para mañana espero otro día pepónico como el de hoy, incluso aunque hayamos llegado a resistencias importantes.
> 
> Mañana me darán o quitarán la razón porque puedo equivocarme, solo digo lo que veo en mis análisis.



Ahí están con dos pelotas. Cerrando el SP en máximos!


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí están con dos pelotas. Cerrando el SP en máximos!



tras apoyarse 4 veces en la DTA desde las 21:00.

Me da que ahora la dejarán caer.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No veo tiburones en el mercado dispuestos a dar mordiscos, me puedo equivocar, pero para mañana espero otro día pepónico como el de hoy, incluso aunque hayamos llegado a resistencias importantes.
> 
> Mañana me darán o quitarán la razón porque puedo equivocarme, solo digo lo que veo en mis análisis.



comparte un poco tus análisis , porfi, con nosotros


----------



## Claca (30 Ago 2011)

El otro día Guybrush_Threepwood preguntaba si ya podíamos dar por desactivado el triángulo expansivo que parecía seguir el IBEX. Lo lógico es que cuando una figura se rompe la reacción posterior sea fuerte y con recorrido. A veces, no obstante, parece que se efectua una ruptura, pero simplemente el precio dilata un poco en una trampa atrapagacelas, en cuyo caso es succionado nuevamente y con vehemencia dentro del fronteras de la formación. Sea como sea, la influencia de la figura se ve clara en la histérica reacción del precio. En el caso que nos ocupa, por eso, no ha sucedido ni lo uno ni lo otro: ha roto, pero se ha vuelto a meter dentro del triángulo, con calma, por lo que luego ha violado la directriz como si nada, con poco ánimo y sin recorrido, cruzando una línea que en el pasado suponía comprar un pasaje de cientos de puntos para abajo, y se ha quedado bastante lateral. ¿Qué ha pasado? Como siempre cuando un movimiento aparentemente claro falla, la respuesta es fácil: existe otro de grado mayor tocando las narices.







_Con el canal de Fran200, las gacelas no se aburren. ¡Lógico que Tele5 se vaya al guano!_

Es por ello que no debemos obsesionarnos ya con las figuras que en el corto plazo el índice hace y deshace como si nada. Implícitamente el IBEX nos está diciendo que el movimiento dominante ahora mismo es lateral. Un lateral que ha aparecido tras unas semanas muy bajistas, no hay que olvidarlo, porque todo lateral viene de alguna parte y tiene un principio, pero también un final. ¿Sabemos en qué niveles empieza el desenlace?

Tito Claca ya comentó que precios algo por encima de los 9.000 no significarían todavía un cambio de escenario. Por abajo, los mínimos cercanos a los 8.000 probablemenye sean la clave antes del guano, guano que, por la estructura que sigo y que de momento permanece intacta, falta por llegar.


----------



## Yo2k1 (30 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El otro día Guybrush_Threepwood preguntaba si ya podíamos dar por desactivado el triángulo expansivo que parecía seguir el IBEX. Lo lógico es que cuando una figura se rompe la reacción posterior sea fuerte y con recorrido. A veces, no obstante, parece que se efectua una ruptura, pero simplemente el precio dilata un poco en una trampa atrapagacelas, en cuyo caso es succionado nuevamente y con vehemencia dentro del fronteras de la formación. Sea como sea, la influencia de la figura se ve clara en la histérica reacción del precio. En el caso que nos ocupa, por eso, no ha sucedido ni lo uno ni lo otro: ha roto, pero se ha vuelto a meter dentro del triángulo, con calma, por lo que luego ha violado la directriz como si nada, con poco ánimo y sin recorrido, cruzando una línea que en el pasado suponía comprar un pasaje de cientos de puntos para abajo, y se ha quedado bastante lateral. ¿Qué ha pasado? Como siempre cuando un movimiento aparentemente claro falla, la respuesta es fácil: existe otro de grado mayor tocando las narices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu normalmente siempre basas tus análisis en las situaciones reales y además siempre dejando abiertas posibilidades, lo cual para lo que no entendemos mucho, se agradece. 
En este ultimo puedo suponer que como has dicho ya en anteriores análisis, sigues viendo que el ibex tiene que caer, no? En eso casi coincides con muertoviviente. Crees que la ruptura por abajo seria muy a corto plazo o estaremos laterales mucho tiempo?
El 31 de agosto de muertoviviente, ya se queda atrás. 
Por cierto , otra cosa, que pensáis de Repsol con la maniobra de Sacyr?


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Tu normalmente siempre basas tus análisis en las situaciones reales y además siempre dejando abiertas posibilidades, lo cual para lo que no entendemos mucho, se agradece.
> En este ultimo puedo suponer que como has dicho ya en anteriores análisis, sigues viendo que el ibex tiene que caer, no? *En eso casi coincides con muertoviviente*. Crees que la ruptura por abajo seria muy a corto plazo o estaremos laterales mucho tiempo?
> El 31 de agosto de muertoviviente, ya se queda atrás.
> Por cierto , otra cosa, que pensáis de Repsol con la maniobra de Sacyr?



Otra pareja de moda en el foro: Claca-MV:XX::XX: Sabía yo que tantas horas juntos no podía ser bueno


----------



## Claca (30 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Tu normalmente siempre basas tus análisis en las situaciones reales y además siempre dejando abiertas posibilidades, lo cual para lo que no entendemos mucho, se agradece.
> En este ultimo puedo suponer que como has dicho ya en anteriores análisis, sigues viendo que el ibex tiene que caer, no? En eso casi coincides con muertoviviente. Crees que la ruptura por abajo seria muy a corto plazo o estaremos laterales mucho tiempo?
> El 31 de agosto de muertoviviente, ya se queda atrás.
> Por cierto , otra cosa, que pensáis de Repsol con la maniobra de Sacyr?



Fecha a las caídas -si se producen-, yo no me atrevo a poner, pero para la estructura que sigo y que de momento está intacta, pasar algunas sesiones guarreando es bueno para no forzar las cosas y aliviar la sobreventa. Los objetivos bajistas los mantengo, con un IBEX por debajo de los 7.400.

Edito: De todos modos quiero dejar clara una cosa, si hay que cambiar de chaqueta, se cambia, en este sentido yo no soy de los que piensan que el IBEX hará esto o lo otro por mis ******** pero de momento para mí hay que seguir en liquidez.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2011)

Mire por donde anda el IBEX ahora mismo y mire el segundo objetivo que di para hoy mismo. Lo estamos tocando en el pre.


El día de hoy ha sido relativamente tranquilo, una "velita de 160 puntos y sin grandes sobresaltos. Esperemos que mañana acudan a la "llamada" a nuestro ibex y tengamos una jornada jugosa.


El SP se ha chupado en un día todos los niveles previstos para dos-tres jornadas. Tienen prisa, eso se nota y mañana notaremos esas prisas.


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2011)

La leche y yo pensando que de 1200-1205 no pasaba... el grafico del SP a minutos es prácticamente una autopista hacia el cielo. Mañana los 1230??


----------



## Nico (30 Ago 2011)

Por favor virgencita... acerca ese *SAN a 7,32* antes de que llegue el claquismo muertovivientista... es lo único que pido !!


----------



## Nico (30 Ago 2011)

Mode *"analisis tecnico avanzado off"* :d


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!



vmmp29 dijo:


> comparte un poco tus análisis , porfi, con nosotros



Mis análisis usan un sistema de timing que prefiero no desvelar al gran público de momento. Lo único que puedo comentar es lo que digo del volumen.

Por eso no pongo gráficos, el que quiera discutirme que lo haga, sorry.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2011)

Que peponizados dias empezamos a tener!
Sr. Mulder, no se disculpe. La gacelada agradece sus aportaciones.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

estan intentando salir del triangulo simetrico por arriba , esto esta pidiendo cortos a gritos -_-


----------



## rosonero (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estan intentando salir del triangulo simetrico por arriba , esto esta pidiendo cortos a gritos -_-



Cago en sanPitoPato !!! Pero ese triángulo, construido con el paso de cientos o miles de sesiones, no era indestructible?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Cago en sanPitoPato !!! Pero ese triángulo, construido con el paso de cientos o miles de sesiones, no era indestructible?



asi a ojo lleva unas 10 sesiones , si finalmente no lo rompen ya sabes lo que toca


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Buenos días, sería de esperar que bajen un poco más el DAX y luego lo lleven hacia arriba. Tiene que testar los 5.800 puntos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

el ibex esta metido en un pequeño triangulo simetrico de continuacion de tendencia o de continuacion de guano , es de libro ya que el volumen se va reduciendo mientras mas tiempo pasa dentro un saludo 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias,

señor Muertoviviente le pego esto, malo de momento para los guaneros.

El iTraxx Crossover, que mide el corte de asegurarse contra un default sobre las 50 principales compañías europeas con un rating de bonos basura, se estrecha 30 puntos básicos a 681,5 pbs.

El iTraxx SovX, que mide el coste del seguro contra un default sobre una cesta de deuda de 9 países soberanos de la Europa occidental cae 15 pbs hasta los 295,25 pbs.

El Markit iTraxx Europe, que mide el coste de asegurarse frente a un default sobre las principales compañías europeas con un rating de investment grade, baja 9 pbs a 161,75 pbs.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

El triangulo ese que usted dice es el formado desde el dia 8 de este mes? Si es asi lo esta rompiendo por arrbia, y como al sp hoy le de por buscar los 1220-25, ya le digo si lo rompe.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

buenos dias chinito , esas caidas que mencionas deben estar casi totalmente descontadas , por los subidones de las bolsas de ayer , subidones con volumen ridiculo , ahora atacamos el triangulito y si lo rompe entonces se desata pepon sino pues pabajo :Baile:

edito , claro el triangulito se rompe por algun lado , es sencillo el asunto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Cierto el volumen no es nada alto. Atento a ese triangulo.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

El triángulo del Chulibex:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

hicimos una falsa rotura por abajo la ultima vez que atacamos los 8000 , amigo bertok creo que la linea de abajo tiene mas pendiente , de todas maneras se agradece :Baile:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

Le he pintado desde los mínimos de la última caida. El naterior efectivamente se rompió.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hicimos una falsa rotura por abajo la ultima vez que atacamos los 8000 , amigo bertok creo que la linea de abajo tiene mas pendiente , de todas maneras se agradece :Baile:



No quiero ser anti-guanero, y menos en el IBEX que no podemos abrir cortos .... pero muchas veces amenaza una ruptura por un lado, se da la vuelta y rompe decididamente por el otro. A vigilar, a ver si va a ser una de esas veces.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

El DAX intentando superar un canal bajista (scalp, 1 minuto).


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX intentando superar un canal bajista (scalp, 1 minuto).




.... tan falso como un duro de madera.::


----------



## Fran200 (30 Ago 2011)

Que barbaridad! no mueve ficha nadie.

A esto hay que darle recorrido, si no se quedan agazapados.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> .... tan falso como un duro de madera.::



fíjate en el histograma MACD de 1 minuto ::


----------



## PalPueblo (30 Ago 2011)

Entro poco por aqui, no tengo inversiones, pero me hace gracia que entro en Cotizalia y con movimientos de 0,99% hacia arriba como hoy saque letras grandes en titulares, al día siguiente el IBEX cae a lo loco y lo saca con tamaño 12 de fuente... así que no me tomen en serio pero esto pinta feo... (ademas Sacyr subiendo...)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Sacyr sube un 8% y ya esta en los 5 euros, ya queda menos para los 25€, poco a poco :XX:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> fíjate en el histograma MACD de 1 minuto ::



Ahí es donde se visualiza el canal. Tras fugarse unos 10 pips .... le han metido 35 pips en dirección contraria.:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Señor Muertoviviente se ha puesto corto?


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ago 2011)

queda poco para que mis Urbas esten a 1...........
pero ya me he quitado la mitad en 0.047..... soy un cagao....


----------



## The Replicant (30 Ago 2011)

_11:06:17 h. 
Datos de le eurozona 

Sentimiento económico zona euro baja de 103 a 98,3
_

:abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2011)

hacemos de marvadoh ejpeculadore y le metemos todos cortacos a sacyr? ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hacemos de marvadoh ejpeculadore y le metemos todos cortacos a sacyr? ::




:baba: :baba:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Ya está el DAX sobre los 5600 (soporte y antes resistencia, aprox +/- 30 pips). A ver qué hace ahí ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Que bien hubieran venido esos cortos señor muertoviviente, lastima de prohibicion...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Los soportes se romperan tranquilo, por eso usted no padezca.
Como se nota cual es ahora la locomotora europea,


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya está el DAX sobre los 5600 (soporte y antes resistencia, aprox +/- 30 pips). A ver qué hace ahí ...



Pues rebotó .... desde 5601 y ahora anda sobre 5630.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

bueno amigos , ya veo que no han podido romper el triangulito por arriba 
e tenido que ausentarme un momento , por cierto chinito yo me e pasado al euro-dolar es que no quiero delinquir cargando cortos en el ibex 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Uff, yo las divisas las veo desde la barrera.


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2011)

ay mami... que pasó...????


----------



## scalibu (30 Ago 2011)

YUjuuuuuuu.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uff, yo las divisas las veo desde la barrera.



son bastante más leales que los índices. Te lo digo tras más de 1.500 operaciones en el EUR/JPY y EUR /USD.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

parece que a trinchete se le acaban los dineros , empieza a asomar la cabeza el espreed de la deuda 

espero el doble suelo en 6700 ahi si que compro :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2011)

una pregunta , el sp tiene el fibo del 50% en torno a 1215 ¿si lo supera a por el 61.8% o atrapagacelas?


----------



## univac (30 Ago 2011)

paberse forrao con la CAM


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> son bastante más leales que los índices. Te lo digo tras más de 1.500 operaciones en el EUR/JPY y EUR /USD.



pues el EUR ha bajdo +100 pipos en unas horas


----------



## faraico (30 Ago 2011)

univac dijo:


> paberse forrao con la CAM



)

a ver quién tenía huevos....:fiufiu:

Con las sesiones tan entretenidas que teníamos hace unas semanas, ahora entre 8200 y 8500 forever an ever!!


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues el EUR ha bajdo +100 pipos en unas horas



lo que le pido a un cruce es volatilidad y lealtad en las pautas técnicas .

Sin volatilidad controlada, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Antiparras (30 Ago 2011)

alguien sabe lo que ha pasado con las acciones de la CAM?, esto no es normal hamijos


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> alguien sabe lo que ha pasado con las acciones de la CAM?, esto no es normal hamijos



Botín ha cogido lo que le ha sobrado del café de esta mañana, se ha sentido patriota y ha comprado un paquetito, total estaban baratas


----------



## SAMPLERKING (30 Ago 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> alguien sabe lo que ha pasado con las acciones de la CAM?, esto no es normal hamijos



El administrador de la caja decidió suspender la asamblea prevista para el día 16 de septiembre, que debía aprobar la amortización, hasta que se concrete el futuro de la entidad.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ago 2011)

Siguiendo a la mía, atentos a una que con el rebote puede estar fuerte:

Últimas 8 sesiones, incluyendo hoy:

TRE

29/08/2011 4,08%
26/08/2011 -1,32%
25/08/2011 0,00%
24/08/2011 1,82%
23/08/2011 0,74%
22/08/2011 2,02%
19/08/2011 -1,71%


IBEX:

29/08/2011 2,56%
26/08/2011 -1,37%
25/08/2011 -0,84%
24/08/2011 1,08%
23/08/2011 -0,17%
22/08/2011 1,87%
19/08/2011 -2,11%

Hoy: +0.50
TRE: +2.85


Con la de hoy son 8 sesiones consecutivas mejorando la media, en algunas de ellas de forma significativa. Es poca muestra, pero...


----------



## univac (30 Ago 2011)

Que siga la racha ghkghk, a ver si el cadaver que cargo en el maletero le da por espavilar tambien


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> lo que le pido a un cruce es volatilidad y* lealtad en las pautas técnicas *.
> 
> Sin volatilidad controlada, no hay nada que hacer.




Hamijo Bertok, lo que Ud. pide es un índice donde, al final del día, no es posible ganar dinero de forma recurrente (*Efficient-market hypothesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*)


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Ago 2011)

Sacyr subiendo un 8%...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

...me voy a poner corto.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2011)

Primeros barriles para llamar la atencion del bicho







Barrilete zampado... )


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ...me voy a poner corto.



¡ Soy la CNMV, y se lo prohibo ! :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ago 2011)

como vienen los futuros americanos????????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡ Soy la CNMV, y se lo prohibo ! :XX:



 Se siente en sacyr me dejan.

Alguien de noseque fed esta hablando y la esta cagando, acaban de meterle al oro 35 dolares arriba, que siga que siga hablando.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se siente en sacyr me dejan.
> 
> Alguien de noseque fed esta hablando y la esta cagando, acaban de meterle al oro 35 dolares arriba, que siga que siga hablando.



¿En que % de subida crees que cerrará hoy Sacyr?


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Vaya ... el DAX se ha movido 30 pipos en un segundo ... al menos en mi terminal.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

confianza del consumidor mucho peor del esperado 8:

vamonos :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Volvemos al comentario de ayer. El DAX se ha movido casi 90 puntos en 4 minutos ... por si a alguien le quedaba la duda sobre si en este índice los errores se pagan caros!. Es para profesionales que tengan claro cuándo entrar, cuándo salir, su money management .... y suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

La confianza del consumidor EEUU se desplomó en agosto a su nivel más bajo en más de dos años ante la decepción de sus políticos.

La Conference Board informó de una caída del índice de confianza hasta los 44,5 desde 59,2 del mes anterior. El consenso de analistas esperaba una menor caída hasta 52,0.

El índice de expectativas cae hasta 51,9 desde 74,9 y el de condiciones actuales baja a 33,3 desde 35,7.

El número de encuestados que dijeron que era difícil encontrar un trabajo respuntó al 49,1% desde el 44,8% del mes anterior.

El dato es negativo para los mercados de acciones y el euro dólar.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

DAX: En gráficos de 1 hora, se ha pulido una envolvente alcista muy clara .... en 4 minutos!!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Ago 2011)

me gusta este movimiento en las gráficas... :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Primeros barriles para llamar la atencion del bicho



Barrilete zampado... ). El tiburón anda cerca


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX: En gráficos de 1 hora, se ha pulido una envolvente alcista muy clara .... en 4 minutos!!!



... y por cierto, tiene una hipersensibilidad notable .... basta con ver las subidas y bajadas del resto de índices .... y los del DAX.

Casi que mejor, así da juego y se menea.:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Barrilete zampado... ). El tiburón anda cerca



que tal si les hechas un par de metros cubicos de sangre de gacela compadre :Baile:


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2011)

Que cabrón el pececito... que eso no era un barril... era media pierna... leches y yo que lo esperaba largo...


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

ToK, tok, tok, tok, tok: Bernie?, te queda alguna duda de que tienes que meter hasta el esternón en la economía americana. Vas camino de un superQE+.

Pensabas que ibas a tener hasta septiembre de cuartelillo, y a los dos días te han dado un toque. Al loro ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2011)

Acabo de llegar y ya la estais liando ::, leo a ver que ha pasado


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

estoy viendo intereconomia y el cava se esta poniendo como loco minimo 7000 sera cabron seguro que me a copiao


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

no seais pajilleros, que todavía no ha pasado nada (de momento).


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Mulder?, cómo estás viendo a las manos fuertes en el SP?. Ya están por encima del 1.200 otra vez.


----------



## Yo2k1 (30 Ago 2011)

Tanto anunciar todo el mundo, economistas, prensa, foros, etc, esa bajada tremenda, a los 7000 o mas abajo, me huele "raro". 
Al final voy a pensar que lo mejor es siempre ir al contrario, y ahora que todos los articulos vaticinan un crash en pocos dias, que en toda la prensa leemos que se va a ir la bolsa al garete, apostamos por una gran subida?? Como han dicho por aqui, sentimiento contrario?


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estoy viendo intereconomia y el cava se esta poniendo como loco minimo 7000 sera cabron seguro que me a copiao



Que diga lo que quiera.

Para que pepón no salga de la cueva, es necesario que no hay cierre diarios por encima de 8480.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Tanto anunciar todo el mundo, economistas, prensa, foros, etc, esa bajada tremenda, a los 7000 o mas abajo, me huele "raro".
> Al final voy a pensar que lo mejor es siempre ir al contrario, y ahora que todos los articulos vaticinan un crash en pocos dias, que en toda la prensa leemos que se va a ir la bolsa al garete, apostamos por una gran subida?? Como han dicho por aqui, sentimiento contrario?



ten en cuenta los indicadores , estan marcando ya nuevamente sobrecompra  lo del sentimiento contrario esta muy bien pero combinado a sobreventa y una clara zona de soporte un saludo :Baile:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Ago 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Tanto anunciar todo el mundo, economistas, prensa, foros, etc, esa bajada tremenda, a los 7000 o mas abajo, me huele "raro".
> Al final voy a pensar que *lo mejor es siempre ir al contrario, y ahora que todos los articulos vaticinan un crash en pocos dias, que en toda la prensa leemos que se va a ir la bolsa al garete, apostamos por una gran subida*?? Como han dicho por aqui, sentimiento contrario?





Optimista bien informado dijo:


>



:fiufiu:

PD: A ver si corrijo la gramática ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Que diga lo que quiera.
> 
> Para que pepón no salga de la cueva, es necesario que no hay cierre diarios por encima de 8480.



amigo bertok se me haria sumamente raro que rompiesen por arriba estando los indicadores en diarios sobrecomprados y a punto de girarse a la baja , por cierto el triangulito ya no da mas de si como mucho puede quedarse dentro un par de sesiones mas asi que atentos porque rompera por algun lado


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo bertok se me haria sumamente raro que rompiesen por arriba estando los indicadores en diarios sobrecomprados y a punto de girarse a la baja , por cierto el triangulito ya no da mas de si como mucho puede quedarse dentro un par de sesiones mas asi que atentos porque rompera por algun lado



estoy más o menos de acuerdo, pero ahora mismo la pauta de precio está en tierra de nadie marraneando.

De momento, ni tocar salvo para scalping.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Ago 2011)

para los q siguen el S&P........... si hoy cierra por esta zona y mañana abre con gap a la baja entorno a 1188 estariamos ante una isla??????

como el 7-7-2011

si estoy errando mi vision q alguien me lo diga


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

Dale pepon dale!!! estos putos yankis tienen ganas de subir o que???

El petroleo sigue subiendo y se apunta casi otros 2 dolares mas hoy, muy putas se van a pasar.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

y que no se diga que el dato estaba descontado. Se lo han pasado por el forro de los webox.

Cerquita de resistencia importantes pero si pepón sale a pasear a la perra ...... poco hay que hace más que subirse al tren aunque sea en el vagón de cola y sin ticket.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2011)

De gracias a que pepon todavía no ha aparecido, pero a riesgo que en septiembre lo vamos a flipar.

Está la pura gacelada llevando el tinglado y de vez en cuando le meten el remo ligeramente para sostener a su antojo.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> y que no se diga que el dato estaba descontado. Se lo han pasado por el forro de los webox.
> 
> Cerquita de resistencia importantes pero si pepón sale a pasear a la perra ...... poco hay que hace más que subirse al tren aunque sea en el vagón de cola y sin ticket.




Parece que están peponcetes y como dices, ante eso .... solo queda seguirles. Pero con cuidado ya que no sería descartable que se vayan a apoyar en 1180. En algún momento deberían descansar.

Ganas de subir parece que tienen. El indicador de confianza ya se lo han pasado por el forro.ehhh


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Señores buenas tardes,

a que vemos los 1300 antes de fin de año, eh, que lo veo, que esta gente puede con todo y todos.

Mis cortos en Sacyr en rojo, ::


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

Bueno, los usa verdeando como no. Si pepon no ha venido hoy que venga dios y lo vea, despues de bajar 100 puntos el dow sube ahora 10.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2011)

Carburante para la gacelada

"La Fed debería poner en marcha un QE3, la economía de EEUU lo necesita" - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

SP en verde ya. Se aceptan apuestas, bienvenidos al casinoputi de la bolsa.

Zasca cada vez un poquito mas arriba, puntito a puntito y el petroleo 2 dolares. Ya soltaron a pepon hoy.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

Pues parece que se acabo el guano por hoy amigos...ya le metieron el supositorio de glicerina al sp asin que a tomar el sol.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Señor Rafaxl, han roto la DTB las voces de una nueva qe o eq se escuchan cada vez con mas fuerza, asi que la bolsa solo parece tener una direccion.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Rafaxl, han roto la DTB las voces de una nueva qe o eq se escuchan cada vez con mas fuerza, asi que la bolsa solo parece tener una direccion.



La nueva qe, que tanto celebran los descabezados yankis va a acabar de petar este jodido sistema.

Cuantisimo daño hizo la segunda con un subidon terrible en materias primas, esta la haran para papel de fumar.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

acabo de revisar el triangulito simetrico y lo hace de libro hoy choco con la bajista del triangulito y pabajo .

esto se decide casi con toda seguridad mañana , hay espacio para la sesion del jueves pero seria ridiculo porque a la bajista y alcista les separarian 50 puntitos :ouch:

asi que mañana sera el dia , yo de momento en euro-dolar ya voy haciendo la semana :Baile:


----------



## Desencantado (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi que mañana sera el dia , yo de momento en euro-dolar ya voy haciendo la semana :Baile:



El día... de? Ilumine a los que no entendemos de gráficas, please.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

Desencantado dijo:


> El día... de? Ilumine a los que no entendemos de gráficas, please.



siguiendo la serie "graficos cutres " les presento el triangulito 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

estocastico no se gira a la baja aun asi que esto tiene mucho peligro podria romper por cualquier lado asi que cuidadin ienso:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> acabo de revisar el triangulito simetrico y lo hace de libro hoy choco con la bajista del triangulito y pabajo .
> 
> esto se decide casi con toda seguridad mañana , hay espacio para la sesion del jueves pero seria ridiculo porque a la bajista y alcista les separarian 50 puntitos :ouch:
> 
> asi que mañana sera el dia , yo de momento en euro-dolar ya voy haciendo la semana :Baile:



Pues es difícil que el IBEX haga algo al margen del SP y cia .... y éstos de momento son pepones pepones y nada incide en que se vayan a despeñar para que el IBEX pueda ser guano del marrano (perdón, gazelle).:bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Jamóncontomate (30 Ago 2011)

A ver si es cierto, que esta calma chicha me pone nervioso.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2011)

Ya tiene que estar Mulder elaborando su informe de cierre de mercados:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues es difícil que el IBEX haga algo al margen del SP y cia .... y éstos de momento son pepones pepones y nada incide en que se vayan a despeñar para que el IBEX pueda ser guano del marrano (perdón, gazelle).:bla::bla::bla::bla:



bueno el sp ya a subido lo suficiente , no digo que no pueda seguir subiendo solo que no me sorprenderia que ahora caiga de forma cansina :baba:

como usted puede ver en el triangulito estamos en la puntita


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siguiendo la serie "graficos cutres " les presento el triangulito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MV, en los gráficos de futuros que manejo, la situación está a puntito de desparramarse. Es cuestión de 1 ó 2 sesiones y parece que se va para arriba :.



Recuerde que el Chulibex lleva un par de jornadas comportándose mejor que el resto de los principales índices europeos ......


----------



## Jamóncontomate (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siguiendo la serie "graficos cutres " les presento el triangulito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta: ¿Por qué no unes la línea de soporte con el siguiente mínimo? Un triángulo un poco más larguito vamos. Daría unos días más de plazo para que se diesen las bajadas ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> MV, en los gráficos de futuros que manejo, la situación está a puntito de desparramarse. Es cuestión de 1 ó 2 sesiones y parece que se va para arriba :.
> 
> 
> 
> Recuerde que el Chulibex lleva un par de jornadas comportándose mejor que el resto de los principales índices europeos ......



casi seguro que es cuestion de una sola sesion la de mañana , no me cuadra nada que rompan por arriba , veo por ejemplo ahora que estoy en divisas que estamos el euro esta en todo lo alto con respecto a dolar y franco suizo .

ya le digo no me cuadra nada ademas estamos solo un poco por encima de la resistencia del sp500 y para terminar el triangulo simetrico es figura de continuacion asi que yo veo una pequeña trampa alcista en sp500 y una mucho mayor probabilidad de romper por abajo amigo bertok ienso:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Por qué no unes la línea de soporte con el siguiente mínimo? Un triángulo un poco más larguito vamos. Daría unos días más de plazo para que se diesen las bajadas ¿no?



Efectivamente, si se usan las sombras, se usan tanto para la lcista como para la bajista.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2011)

Señores:

*Siyalodecíayo!* 

Pero los muy $#$%& han dado bastante guerra.

Dentro de un rato pongo el informe de volumen que ahora ando ocupado con unas cosillas.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Por qué no unes la línea de soporte con el siguiente mínimo? Un triángulo un poco más larguito vamos. Daría unos días más de plazo para que se diesen las bajadas ¿no?



porque entonces tendriamos un triangulo normal y lo que tenemos es un triangulo simetrico de libro con reduccion de volumen , fijese usted en como el volumen se va secando a medida que se acerca a la puntita


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Asi que mañana es el dia del guano final? Marcho a por palomitas y me quedo largo, ya me perdonara pero he iniciado una nueva operativa basada en un sentimiento contrario con la cantidad de sus post y la palabra guano.

Veremos que tal mañana, esperaremos al cierre usa, que como suban por encima del 1216 me uno al club del señor Rafaxl.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque entonces tendriamos un triangulo normal y lo que tenemos es un triangulo simetrico de libro con reduccion de volumen , fijese usted en como el volumen se va secando a medida que se acerca a la puntita



Ehhhh... guay entonces. A mí también me viene mejor que empiece el despiporre mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Asi que mañana es el dia del guano final? Marcho a por palomitas y me quedo largo, ya me perdonara pero he iniciado una nueva operativa basada en un sentimiento contrario con la cantidad de sus post y la palabra guano.
> 
> Veremos que tal mañana, esperaremos al cierre usa, que como suban por encima del 1216 me uno al club del señor Rafaxl.



e revisado en profundidad el ibex , y ya no hay nada mas que este triangulo asi que si rompe por arriba soltaran a pepon dopado a mas no poder y si rompe por abajo claro solo puede haber guano .


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Asi que mañana es el dia del guano final? Marcho a por palomitas y me quedo largo, ya me perdonara pero he iniciado una nueva operativa basada en un sentimiento contrario con la cantidad de sus post y la palabra guano.
> 
> Veremos que tal mañana, esperaremos al cierre usa, que como suban por encima del 1216 me uno al club del señor Rafaxl.



Cuidado porque el SP ya está en niveles en los que da respeto.

Otra cosa es el mierda-Ibex que sigue hundido en el fondo del lodazal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Pues que llegue que mis cortos en Sacyr estan en rojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

que risa , chinito me esta aplicando el sentimiento contrario y seguro que se esta forrando  pero usted chinito se olvida de algo muy importante y es que algun dia tendre que acertar un saludo


----------



## univac (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque entonces tendriamos un triangulo normal y lo que tenemos es un triangulo simetrico de libro con reduccion de volumen , fijese usted en como el volumen se va secando a medida que se acerca a la puntita



No entiendo, entonces se justifica dibujar "mal" para que encaje mejor el escenario y se parezca al del libro?


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

SP, vaya subidita de la los últimos minutos, sin anchura de velas (volumen de risa, risa).


----------



## Yo2k1 (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> e revisado en profundidad el ibex , y ya no hay nada mas que este triangulo asi que si rompe por arriba soltaran a pepon dopado a mas no poder y si rompe por abajo claro solo puede haber guano .



Eso esta mas que claro, o sube o baja, me has sacado de dudas.
Eso de si rompe por arriba sube y si rompe por abajo baja, es como el "sera en octubre".
Pero bueno, a ver mañana que dia nos espera, que ya me tienes otra vez pendiente de esto a ver al final quien acierta o no.
Yo ahora me uno aunque sea solo moralmente a chinito, en su "sentimiento contrario", apuesto ya claramente por que va a tirar hacia arriba. Pero repito, de esto no se absolutamente nada, lo estoy diciendo solo porque me parecen demasiadas noticias de hundimiento total, con lo que creo que va a ir hacia el otro lado


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SP, vaya subidita de la los últimos minutos, sin anchura de velas (volumen de risa, risa).



Era de esperar :no:. Un par de velotes bajistas y barrida de posiciones.
Son los minutos guarros e ideales para hacer esto ::


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido otro día bastante aburrido en cuanto a volumen donde los saldos máximos y mínimos del día han estado por debajo del umbral de lo que suelen poner los leoncios sobre la mesa. El día ha empezado con saldo positivo muy leve, pasando a negativo de vez en cuando pero también de forma leve, hacia las 16:00 han empezado a vender algo más hasta el final.

En subasta han quedado totalmente neutrales, los movimientos de dinero en ese momento no han tenido ninguna consecuencia en el precio.

En fin, más o menos lo mismo que ayer, parálisis total y mercado gobernado por gacelas, supongo que los leoncios están a la espera de que se supere algún nivel en particular para entrar ya convencidos.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Era de esperar :no:. Un par de velotes bajistas y barrida de posiciones.
> Son los minutos guarros e ideales para hacer esto ::



van un poco pasados de frenada ...


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.
> 
> Hoy hemos tenido otro día bastante aburrido en cuanto a volumen donde los saldos máximos y mínimos del día han estado por debajo del umbral de lo que suelen poner los leoncios sobre la mesa. El día ha empezado con saldo positivo muy leve, pasando a negativo de vez en cuando pero también de forma leve, hacia las 16:00 han empezado a vender algo más hasta el final.
> 
> ...



Ese momento está muuuuy cerca.

Ahora va a ser cara o cruz.


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado porque el SP ya está en niveles en los que da respeto.
> 
> Otra cosa es el mierda-Ibex que sigue hundido en el fondo del lodazal.



Efectivamente y aparecen divergencias bajistas por todas partes...


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

El DAX mamoneando en 20 puntos desde hace una hora. De momento no se decide ... a la par del SP .... pero en cualquier momento les entra el tembleque!.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Curioso, tanto SP como DAX como Plata .... pegados a los máximos del día. Curioso por la plata que venía descorrelacionada con los índices.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Efectivamente y aparecen divergencias bajistas por todas partes...



Lo cual incrementa la probabilidades de una ruptura falsa.

Este es un juego de probabilidades 

Todo dependerá de si empiezan a meter dinero a paladas o no.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo cual incrementa la probabilidades de una ruptura falsa.
> 
> Este es un juego de probabilidades
> 
> Todo dependerá de si empiezan a meter dinero a paladas o no.



Como no se pongan a ello ... lo van a dejar para los últimos 20 minutos. Si es que se ponen. Las gacelas estamos pastando ...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

Vamos a ver esos maximos! que hijos de ***** en la ultima media hora a petar culos.

Estare atento a ver.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

SP supera máximos. A ver qué hacen, seguir un poco o darle la vuelta con fuerza. Con el poquito volumen, lo que quieran (as usual). Puede ser el último trade del día .... por lo menos para mí.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

Esta visto que quieren subir a tope. Siguen haciendo maximos minuto a minuto.


----------



## Pepe Broz (30 Ago 2011)

Será en octubre


*¿Podríamos asistir a un crash en los mercados dentro de unas semanas? - elEconomista.es*


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

SP en el fibo de 50%. Descansará un poco o irá a por el siguiente fibo?. To be continued.


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2011)

Señores, ha vuelto un clásico. _Hats off _:Aplauso:



Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.
> 
> Hoy hemos tenido otro día bastante aburrido en cuanto a volumen donde los saldos máximos y mínimos del día han estado por debajo del umbral de lo que suelen poner los leoncios sobre la mesa. El día ha empezado con saldo positivo muy leve, pasando a negativo de vez en cuando pero también de forma leve, hacia las 16:00 han empezado a vender algo más hasta el final.
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

No si lo de los 1300 no iba en broma, que brutos.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

Señores, llegados a este punto en el SP, ganar dinero en ese índice va a ser como hacer una excursión en un campo de minas.

Las resistencias que tiene por delante son muy duras y la Neck Line del HCH está ya muy cerca.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

1220. Esto es la polla, hace hora y media en rojo y ahora subiendo un 1%, tanto sp como dow.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No si lo de los 1300 no iba en broma, que brutos.



son muy brutos, de hecho a mi juicio el SP es uno de los peores índices para tradear o seguir pautas técnicas.


----------



## Yo2k1 (30 Ago 2011)

Asustando, que es gerundio
Casi anuncian la "quiebra" de Royal Bank of Scotland, BNP Paribas, Deutsche Bank e Intesa San Paolo
Lo que decia antes, sentimiento contrario
¿Podríamos asistir a un crash en los mercados dentro de unas semanas? - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GDf8O-SlYSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Señores, llegados a este punto en el SP, ganar dinero en ese índice va a ser como hacer una excursión en un campo de minas.
> 
> Las resistencias que tiene por delante son muy duras y la Neck Line del HCH está ya muy cerca.



Sobre los 1250-60, donde también está el último fibo. Lo llevarán por ahí, por lo menos si quieren porque visto lo visto. Vaya campeones, todo el día mamoneando ... y al cierre se ponen a subirle los puntos que necesitan ... y ver una peli tras cierre de sesión. Las palomitas les sale gratis, fijo.
:cook:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]GDf8O-SlYSQ[/YOUTUBE]



Parece que queda poquito.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2011)

Closed, tomorrow it will be opened again.
Pedazo de pájaros que son y el cierre que se han marcado.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2011)

se ve en 1220 habia algo


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se ve en 1220 habia algo



Viendo las velas de estos últimos minutos, parece que están descargando la mochila. ::


----------



## rafaxl (30 Ago 2011)

Cierre made in USA.

Toma ya.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2011)

Como lo suben lo bajan, es que son la hostia, quiero una maquinita de esas.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2011)

Otro barrilete han soltado para el tiburón en los 1220....mañana veremos si ha surtido efecto


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2011)

A las 21:45:




A las 22:00



¿cómo se ha quedado la gacelada?


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2011)

Aunque ahora no estoy analizando gráficos recuerdo que mañana tocaba volver a subir, cuando me levante volveré a analizar gráficos a ver si veo algún punto negruzco.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2011)




----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

Estimados e ilustres foreros. Quiero compartir con ustedes un mail que me ha intercambiado un buen profesional de los mercados con el que tengo una estrecha relación familiar. Disculpen aquellos a los que les parezca bien un rollo o bien no estén de acuerdo con todo o parte del contenido. Espero a algunos, la reflexión les aporte algo.

___________________________________________________________________
Hola XXXX
mira el gráfico de largo plazo "desde 2000" primero y luego "desde 2006" para el SP, el DAX y el EuroStokk. Es muy muy claro. Con esas figuras en scalping y bajo la premisa de la "tendencia reciente es tu amiga", solo habría sitio para cortos. Lo que pasa es que en gráficos diarios, se requieren velas y velas (es decir, consumir timming como dice Antonio Sáenz del Castillo) para que se produzca el movimiento. Está claro, muy claro.
Parece que fué el año pasado pero el sell off de julio lo hicieron las manos fuertes y muchos long-only (algunos lo creen porque lo escribió serenitymarkets.com pero yo lo sé porque se comenta en el trading desk del curro). Y no han vuelto a comprar. Si esto fuera a subir, a qué están esperando (no hay volumen). En el curro, nuestra operativa es libre pero nos dicen que seamos conscientes del sesgo del mercado y por lo tanto prudentes en los largos.
Llegará el día en el que ante cualquier noticia de la deuda etc... se baje con fuerza. La excusa para darle credibilidad, pero la pregunta es ¿qué va antes, el huevo o la gallina?.

Lo que están haciendo ahora los índices, son figuras de "intermedio". Fíjate que el SP se ha escapado por arriba pero no le queda excesivo recorrido (no es previsible que se supere el fibo de 61,8% y menos el neck-line ... para eso ha conformado un techo de mucho tiempo .... recuerda la mega HCH que tenían los índices en el 2007-8 ... rompieron la neck-line que era 12.500 y después vino un pull-back con extensión hasta 12.800 que atrapó a muchos ilusos para seguir luego baja que te baja y baja que te baja). Sin embargo, el DAX sigue dentro de esa figura de "intermetido". Romper ese techo intermedio, le supondría subir sobre el 10% (hasta los 6.200 aprox) .... y el SP no va a subir un 10% porque se volvería a poner en máximos.

Que las ramas no nos impidan ver el bosque. La enorme bajada era lo que queríamos (recuerda, fué un sell-off en toda regla y con un volumen bestial .... eso no es baladí.... máxime cuando las manos fuertes no han entrado y se han perdido la subida SP desde 1080 hasta 1220), por lo hay que evitar que el día a día, la desinformación de los medios, el "ahora sí que se va a escapar", el tres largos que nos han salido bien nos deje un poso alcista .... nos vuelva gacelas (al menos, de las que corren en la cola de la manada que son a las que las va a caer la primera dentellada). Desde un poco más lejos se ve muy muy bien. A eso es a lo que tenemos que jugar.

Piénsalo bien, y sobre todo piensa que será una bala que tendrá un par de momentos que no son ahora. No es necesario estar siempre dentro porque además .... el estar ahora todos los días subiendo, nos hace ser alcistas en el subconsciente.

Yo lo tengo muy claro y a eso voy a jugar. Va a llevar su tiempo porque es posible que el SP corriga hasta 1180, después suba despacio o con altibajos hasta los 1250, e incluso ahí se pegue un piwi a los 1280. No sé lo que va a hacer pero yo esos pipos los aguanto sin problema al ser una oportunidad muy muy notable y que tiene un beneficio potencial enorme. Eso sí, en el SP no (ahí está la FED para limitar el daño), mejor en el DAX que además va puede estar muy bajista porque:
-Su fuerza relativa es ridícula. Está más cerca que nadie del mínimo ahora mismo y eso que fué de los que se la pegó a plomo. Se ha visto claramente esta mañana con el dato de confianza en USA. De largo es el que más leche se ha pegado.
-El detonante puede algún tema de Europa por la deuda (el SP ya no está sirviendo tanto de escudo por lo visto en la última bajada y posterior subida). Desde el principio, hace tres años, se decía que había que rescatar la banca, parecía imposible pero con tiempo es donde está ahora España con el Frob. Éstos son tan gilipollas que son capaces de posponer la decisión (hoy en prensa aparece información sobre diversas peticiones de algunos bancos para lograr encontran fondos) y que los mercados se pongan nerviosos. Idem con la supervivencia del euro, está claro que seguir como está no puede hacerlo porque hay paises que ni de lejos pueden pagar sus deudas y el escenario probable (para evitar la ruptura del euro) va a ser echarlos de Europa. No descartes que se follen a Irlanda, Grecia y Portugal. Y que se definan reglas muy estrictas para que a nivel comunitario se gestione la capacidad de pago y endeudamiento de los que quedan. Así sí que se van a fiar de que España puede pagar porque en %PIB no debe mucho y nos trincarían avales etc... Y de paso nos dictan los ajustes etc... con lo que el pago se hace seguro aunque tengamos que pasa hambre (en definitiva los deudores son dueños de nuestros ahorros y propietades. Recuerda lo que ocurre en la películas de vikingos cuando llegan los malos a una aldea, que como son los que ahora mandan, entonces son los que se follan a las mujeres, y vuelta y vuelta, por delante y por detrás y agachadita un poquito). Viendo como se actúa en Europa (siempre a última hora y cuando ya no hay más posiblidad de "wait and see", esta decisión u otra análoga vendrá cuando los mercados se pongan muy burros y no quede más remedio que se lancen los eurobonos, o algo sustitutivo, condicionados a todo lo anterior (para entonces, los bancos alemanes y franceses ya no tendrán demasiado deuda de Grecia porque ahora ya la han disminuido mucho y no tienen apenas de Irlanda y Portugal).

Al tiempo ....

Saludos
___________________________________________________________________


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2011)

Dios !!, algo ha ocurrido... estoy SOLO en el hilo del Ibex a más de media hora de abierto el mercado.

El Mad Max ha empezado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias,

yo estaba celebrando que mis cortos en Sacyr esten en verde, y me he ido a tomarme un vaso de agua a una terracita, me gusta darme de vez en cuando algun caprichito.

La DTB parece electrica que viajes mete...
La operativa contraria al señor Muertoviviente me sigue dando para pagar la luz, aunque hoy todavia no ha posteado y eso me mosquea...


----------



## AssGaper (31 Ago 2011)

Tranquilo, no estas solo en esto hamijo! xD


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2011)

Ahora lo entiendo !, es como una película de terror. Es una casa grande y llena de puertas. Hace un rato abrí una de ellas y estaba Bertok y Rosonero como detrás de un vidrio... hablaban entre ellos pero era como si no pudieran verme.

Grité y grité y nada pasaba. Desesperado corrí a otra habitación pero la puerta estaba cerrada. Hubiera jurado que detrás de ella se escuchaba cantar "Sobre el Puente de Avignon" en una versión en catalán a MuertoViviente... agrieté mis nudillos golpeando la puerta pero nadie abrió.

He intentado con la puerta que da al exterior pero está cerrada.

La cotización del SAN da bandazos increíbles en rangos de 8 centavos y escucho una música. Alguien viene pero no puedo ver quien es.

Agggghhh !


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2011)




----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

aqui muertoviviente reportandose :Baile: en este dia tan especial :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Ve, postea usted y sube 30 puntos, gracias hamijo.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ve, postea usted y sube 30 puntos, gracias hamijo.



Que hable otra vez, el SP500 ya está en 1215 en el overnight. :rolleye:


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Ago 2011)

a mi esta subida matutina me parece falsa.......... hasta la apertura de USA me parece q nos van a marear......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Sera falsa pero los dineros son reales, dejense de niñas, sentimiento contrario al señor Muertoviviente, desde los 8100, son ya 400 pipos reales.
Ahora pongo sp en el 8480 y que salga el sol por Antequera.

Y los cortos en sacyr otra vez en rojo, ::


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

A los buenos días!

Pues como les comentaba ayer, aunque fuese de memoria, hoy pepón vuelve a ser nuestro pastor y con el nada nos falta


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

iTraxx Crossover baja 4% acompaña las subidas , pero divisas no acompañan 

se a roto la bajista , sera falsa rotura o no ?


----------



## atman (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Que hable otra vez, el SP500 ya está en 1215 en el overnight. :rolleye:



Pues sí... y pienso que no es mal sitio para entrar corto... No hay tanto que perder y si muuucho que ganar... ¿que opinan ustedes? Además a corto plazo en algún sitio tendrá que corregir... vamos... digo yo... y que mejor que el presente...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Señor Mulder ¿el viernes lo tiene usted marcado en rojo? Sigue usted el dax?


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> iTraxx Crossover baja 4% acompaña las subidas , pero divisas no acompañan
> 
> se a roto la bajista , sera falsa rotura o no ?



Súmese a la marea mientras tenga fuerza. Ya habrá tiempo para bajarse y montarse en otra.
Con tiempo todos acertaréis, los de 1300 en USA y los del 6200 en IBEX, pero mientras tanto los sube y baja forman parte de la obra. Como en las películas, 90 minutos de acción (y a veces buena) para esperar al final.

No se empeñe, el coste oportunidad es enorme.

:no:


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Mulder ¿el viernes lo tiene usted marcado en rojo? Sigue usted el dax?



Desde luego el viernes será un día señalado pero aun no lo tengo en ningún color, más adelante, tal vez mañana comente algo sobre el tema.

edito: el DAX no lo sigo, pero si el Stoxx que es muy parecido, ahora mismo veo muy probable un giro en 2312 y estamos algo lejos aun.

Y los leoncios están bastante comprados, hoy si que han entrado con ganas y es que como comentaba ayer, estos estaban esperando a que se superara algún nivel, como puede ser el 1200 del S&P.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues sí... y pienso que no es mal sitio para entrar corto... No hay tanto que perder y si muuucho que ganar... ¿que opinan ustedes? Además a corto plazo en algún sitio tendrá que corregir... vamos... digo yo... y que mejor que el presente...



Ya está en 1218 y todo petado hacia arriba. Un corto sí se puede intentar con un stop ceñido. Más o menos si llega a 1220/1221 (máximo de ayer), el DAX estaría sobre los máximos recientes 5776 aprox (del 25/8).


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Súmese a la marea mientras tenga fuerza. Ya habrá tiempo para bajarse y montarse en otra.
> Con tiempo todos acertaréis, los de 1300 en USA y los del 6200 en IBEX, pero mientras tanto los sube y baja forman parte de la obra. Como en las películas, 90 minutos de acción (y a veces buena) para esperar al final.
> 
> No se empeñe, el coste oportunidad es enorme.
> ...



ya estoy subido en el euro-dolar :Baile: corto , al ibex no le veo mucho recorrido , en teoria romper el triangulito simetrico por arriba lo llevaria como minimo a 9700 y antes de eso tenemos el 9280 61,8% asi que eso no me cuadra ienso:

espero que sea una falsa rotura y nos vayamos por fin a los 6700 donde si que pienso comprar ienso:


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya estoy subido en el euro-dolar :Baile: corto , al ibex no le veo mucho recorrido , en teoria romper el triangulito simetrico por arriba lo llevaria como minimo a 9700 y antes de eso tenemos el 9280 61,8% asi que eso no me cuadra ienso:
> 
> espero que sea una falsa rotura y nos vayamos por fin a los 6700 donde si que pienso comprar ienso:



Yo veo antes resistencia en 8800. En cualquier caso, un mísero futuro daría 2600 euros. Es decir, quien se atreva y acierte, tendrá recompensa en función del número de futuros que le meta al tema.:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo veo antes resistencia en 8800. En cualquier caso, un mísero futuro daría 2600 euros. Es decir, quien se atreva y acierte, tendrá recompensa en función del número de futuros que le meta al tema.:ouch:



lo veo complicado , en estocastico ayer hemos cerrado en 57 para el ibex acercandose a la zona 62-64 donde el ibex se a girado 3 de los 4 giros que a tenido en los ultimos 3 meses , asi a ojo calculo que ahora mismo hemos tocado esa zona 

8800 si tambien es una zona de resistencia , veo mucho peligro para hoy mismo en el ibex , peligro de trampa atrapagacelas y no quiero que me atrapen 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Yo subo el sp, que estoy escuchando cantos de sirena...


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que no dejaremos de subir hasta el 12-16 de septiembre, esas deberían ser las fechas para un futuro giro abajo pero será un giro de corrección, algo fuerte al principio pero lateral hasta el 17-20 de octubre donde deberíamos seguir subiendo con normalidad.

Ahí tienen otra predicción 'robotnica'


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Eso nos lleva al mistico 10700 de diciembre de 2011, no?

:XX: Mulderotnico


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso nos lleva al mistico 10700 de diciembre de 2011, no?
> 
> :XX: Mulderotnico



No doy niveles y tampoco hago 'cosas' místicas. De todas formas estas predicciones son para los gringos, en Europa no creo que las sigamos tan al pie de la letra aunque nos arrastremos un poco.

En diciembre deberíamos hacer máximos anuales de 2011.

Por cierto, ¿se han fijado en como la prensa económica se nos ha puesto totalmente apocalíptica hablando de desplomes al estilo de Lehman Brothers?

¿no lo huelen? casi nos están diciendo que va a pasar :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## univac (31 Ago 2011)

Bueno, hoy me he sacado cuatro perras para gastarmelas en el ikea esta tarde xD
Me salgo del dax antes de que hablen los usanos y se decida la direccion.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Palabra de Goldman, palabra de dios:

Los analistas de Goldman Sachs creen que la Reserva Federal reducirá sus estimaciones de crecimiento para la segunda mitad de 2011 y 2012 y de empleo, y que a partir de ahí serán más proclives a más medidas de estímulo económico. Goldman piensa que el FOMC espera un PIB en la segunda mitad del año del 2,5% y quizás del 3% para 2012.

Hay dos argumentos contra más medidas de estímulos, pero Goldman no cree que ninguna de las dos sea insalvable.

Primero es que la QE2 no funcionó y por lo tanto ¿por qué hacer una Q3? Pero Goldman no cree que la QE2 no haya funcionado. Es verdad que fracasó en su intención de impulsar una recuperación más enérgica, pero esto se puede atribuir a la combinación de una comparativa más adversa y el incremento de los precios del petróleo.

El segundo argumento contra la QE3 es que la mayoría de los problemas en la economía no se reconducirán con medidas monetarias sino que requerirán soluciones fiscales o simplemente tiempo. Goldman está de acuerdo en que la política monetaria probablemente no sea muy poderosa, pero sí que añadirá unas décimas al PIB sin un coste significativo en cuanto a inflación.

"En última instancia, la cuestión de si desarrollar una QE3 o no es un cálculo de costes-beneficios, y los beneficios superan a los costes en nuestra opinión" dice Goldman.


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estimados e ilustres foreros. Quiero compartir con ustedes un mail que me ha intercambiado un buen profesional de los mercados con el que tengo una estrecha relación familiar. Disculpen aquellos a los que les parezca bien un rollo o bien no estén de acuerdo con todo o parte del contenido. Espero a algunos, la reflexión les aporte algo.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________
> Hola XXXX
> ...



Desde hace un año y medio la gente que pulula por este foro ha aprendido varias cosas y este mensaje se puede resumir en tres reflexiones.

1. Me he perdido esta subida de casi 1000 puntos.

2. El tiempo me dará la razón (Sea dentro de dos días o cinco meses esto caerá). Así aciertan todos los analistas (de los que ahora haremos mención)

3. ¿Está Vd. seguro que los "gordos" se han perdido esta subida? Me extraña, por algo son los "boss" de esto.


Luis apareció por aquí diciendo que estaba acumulando (en mínimos) es decir, que ya hay pasta de los gordos dentro. Cuando se quieran dar cuenta y vean que han fallado (1000 puntos de Ibex después o lo que sea) los otros estarán cómodamente esperando y en el momento que menos se lo esperen verán que los gordos van en el coche que baja y ellos en el que sube (y será tarde).

Hay dos tipos de pros en esto. 
Los primeros los que viven de dar consejo al resto y juegan con pólvora ajena. Siempre habrá una excusa y a alguien o algo a quien culpar del error.

Los que viven de esto. Que normalmente están calladitos, haciendo su "sucio" trabajo y sin tener que vender sus cursos para ganar dinero de la bolsa.


Algo que creo que todos los que seguimos el mercado desde este foro, es que el ruido del mercado es interesado, aparte de los "bombillos" que esa es otra, mas o menos insistentes, y con escenarios cambiantes INCLUSO EN EL INTRA. (me refiero escenarios que se suponen a medio plazo, porque todos sabemos que el ejpeculador malvado no ejpecula con lo que va a hacer el mercado, sino que se adapta y lo hace 40 veces en el día)

Sigo con lo mío.

P.D. Bueno ahora me haré un poco de autopublicidad en el siguiente mensaje, ya que voy a montar un curso técnico de 300 euros por cabeza y día...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Yo2k1 (31 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No doy niveles y tampoco hago 'cosas' místicas. De todas formas estas predicciones son para los gringos, en Europa no creo que las sigamos tan al pie de la letra aunque nos arrastremos un poco.
> 
> En diciembre deberíamos hacer máximos anuales de 2011.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que decia yo ayer. Nunca en los ultimos meses se han visto noticias tan claras y tajantes sobre un desastre total.
Antes era "podra pasar, o ya veremos". Hoy es ya claramente todos los periodicos, economistas, noticias, etc: habra un desastre total peor que lehman.
Por eso yo ahora mismo, me estan convenciendo de todo lo contrario. No va a pasar nada. Sentimiento contrario


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Señor Fran esta bien su mensaje, pero intente que Luis le diga algun que otro nivel, ya sabe para confirmar nuestros sistemas :XX:

Aqui filantropos hay pocos, eso seguro.

PD: Donde se quedo aquello de colgar fotos de las mesas de operacion de los maestros del foro? Me gustaria ver especialemente el de los señores Pollastre y Muertoviviente.


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno, algo más serio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno el escenario marcado se está cumpliendo a la perfección, de momento hemos dejado atrás el 470 en tiempo y forma, de momento alargando por arriba 100 puntos.

P.D. Con respecto al post anterior. Este tipo de análisis, durante (creo que desde hace dos años al menos), por parte de determinados foreros de aquí, son los que (creo) han abierto los ojos de como funciona este mundo. Hechos son amores y no buenas razones.

Suerte y buen trading.


----------



## Adriangtir (31 Ago 2011)

Abren los ojos y a muchos nos quitan las ganas de palmar dinero de manera tan rápida...

Leyendo muchas veces por aquí, cuando tengo ganas de meter pasta en bolsa, me planteo que casi mejor ingresarla en la cuenta de algún forero directamente, por eso de ahorrarnos intermediarios en el proceso de saqueo


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No doy niveles y tampoco hago 'cosas' místicas. De todas formas estas predicciones son para los gringos, en Europa no creo que las sigamos tan al pie de la letra aunque nos arrastremos un poco.
> 
> En diciembre deberíamos hacer máximos anuales de 2011.
> 
> ...



Lo dicho señor Mulder, se han perdido la subida y de forma interesada intentan hacer caer esto (que puede pasar, no digo que no, y sería como una profecía autocumplida). Lo de diciembre no lo veo (no me refiero a que no vea ese máximo, sino que mis gafas de lejos no dan para tanto), ya sabe que trabajo "trimestralmente" y hasta que no nos metamos unos días en Octubre no tendré medianamente clara, la tendencia del trimestre final.

Ahora si vuelvo al curro.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> P.D. Bueno ahora me haré un poco de autopublicidad en el siguiente mensaje, ya que voy a montar un curso técnico de 300 euros por cabeza y día...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



¿y a quien le echarás la culpa? ::


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Fran esta bien su mensaje, pero intente que Luis le diga algun que otro nivel, ya sabe para confirmar nuestros sistemas :XX:
> 
> Aqui filantropos hay pocos, eso seguro.
> 
> PD: Donde se quedo aquello de colgar fotos de las mesas de operacion de los maestros del foro? Me gustaria ver especialemente el de los señores Pollastre y Muertoviviente.



Son insaciables::. Le tendremos que decir como hace tiempo se dijo por aquí, mejor dejen sus direcciones y les enviamos los billetes de 500 directamente.

P.D. Vamos si 1000 puntos de IBEX no está bien para la última aparición de MM, que venga Bernanke y lo vea. Otra cosa es que después de todo lo que han visto por aquí, le hubieran hecho caso o no.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Desde hace un año y medio la gente que pulula por este foro ha aprendido varias cosas y este mensaje se puede resumir en tres reflexiones.
> 
> 1. Me he perdido esta subida de casi 1000 puntos.
> 
> ...



Seguro que con tiempo tú también acertarás, como todos. Aún no hay 1000 puntos desde el mínimo y ser adivino no es rentable (yo por lo menos intento entrar y salir por disciplina y táctica ya que los caprichos en el mercado son muy caros --alguno tuve hace años--).

Diferencie usted entre una aportación forera, una reflexión de alguien particular, una táctica de inversión/trading y un consejo. Es como tener suegra, madre, mujer e hija ... todas mujeres y todas diferentes en su rol.

Sigo con lo mío.


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Abren los ojos y a muchos nos quitan las ganas de palmar dinero de manera tan rápida...
> 
> Leyendo muchas veces por aquí, cuando tengo ganas de meter pasta en bolsa, me planteo que casi mejor ingresarla en la cuenta de algún forero directamente, por eso de ahorrarnos intermediarios en el proceso de saqueo



Amigo no diga eso en público que ya mismo recibe ofertas de los ejpertos que salen en la tele para gestionarle su patrimonio.::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Yo entre en el 8100, soy un cagao y cuando veo los 7miles pienso en latunes.

Solo le diga Luis si me lo pueden subir al 9700 y ya luego lo tiran si quieren, es que ahora esta la vuelta al cole, y los libros estan muy caros... :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

euro y dolar cayendo un 1,5% respecto al franco suizo , Markit iTraxx Crossover cae un 3% , cuando estuvo cayendo un 4% , cuidadin porque esto esta muy raro amigos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Leo que el 8 de septiembre entrara bankia en el ibex, si eso no es signo de GUANO que venga dios y lo vea.

Señores el GUANO va a llegar.


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Seguro que con tiempo tú también acertarás, como todos. Aún no hay 1000 puntos desde el mínimo y ser adivino no es rentable (yo por lo menos intento entrar y salir por disciplina y táctica ya que los caprichos en el mercado son muy caros --alguno tuve hace años--).
> 
> Diferencie usted entre una aportación forera, una reflexión de alguien particular, una táctica de inversión/trading y un consejo. Es como tener suegra, madre, mujer e hija ... todas mujeres y todas diferentes en su rol.
> 
> Sigo con lo mío.




Siento si le ha molestado mi aportación a su comentario y si usted es del primer tipo de expertos, no crea que es algo personal, deben ser malas experiencias con los "aconsejadores" profesionales. Desde luego me he ganado una reputación de adivino en este foro por cosas como estas, pero no soy yo el mejor para hablar del tema.

Lo que pasa es que cuando veo un analista experto, que "sabe" de lo que va esto me enciendo, excepto si es Juanlu que lo hacía con mucha gracia y salero. Por cierto un saludo por si anda por aquí echando un ojillo.

Desde luego yo no considero a la gente que participa en un foro como adivino, eso si, nos echamos unas risas cuando no son capaces de reconocer un error y se empecinan en algo. El éxito de este foro es el respeto a todas las aportaciones que se hacen, que desde luego creo son las de mas nivel que se producen en todos los foros que por ahí funcionan. Solo hay que mirar las visitas de este. Se ha ganado a pulso ser uno de los mas serios (en lo técnico), de los mas divertidos (sin duda) y el más respetuoso, con diferencia. 


P.D. Algunos aquí se ganan la vida como adivinos y no les va mal...


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Leo que el 8 de septiembre entrara bankia en el ibex, si eso no es signo de GUANO que venga dios y lo vea.
> 
> Señores el GUANO va a llegar.





¿Rumores de quién sale?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

AhorroCorporacion 

El jueves 8 de septiembre, a cierre de mercado, el Comité Asesor Técnico del Ibex 35 celebrará la reunión de seguimiento para decidir qué compañía completará el Ibex 35 tras la salida del índice de Iberdrola Renovables en el mes de julio. Bankia principal candidato.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿rumores de quién sale?



tr)))


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tr)))




De aquí al 8 de septiembre estamos en 41 euros de nuevo. No dejamos de empalmar los +4% :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ago 2011)

No me acordaba de que "somos" 34...


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Siento si le ha molestado mi aportación a su comentario y si usted es del primer tipo de expertos, no crea que es algo personal, deben ser malas experiencias con los "aconsejadores" profesionales. Desde luego me he ganado una reputación de adivino en este foro por cosas como estas, pero no soy yo el mejor para hablar del tema.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que cuando veo un analista experto, que "sabe" de lo que va esto me enciendo, excepto si es Juanlu que lo hacía con mucha gracia y salero. Por cierto un saludo por si anda por aquí echando un ojillo.
> 
> ...



Amigo Fran200, en absoluto me ha molestado (creo que he sido el segundo o tercer en marcar el "gracias"). Sus aportaciones me parecen muy valiosas para ponerlas en la mochila ... ya que la decisión última de inversión y error debería ser de cada uno en su cueva.

Hace tiempo aprendí que lo escrito es frío (por lo tanto, sujeto a malinterpretarse) y que a la comunicación escrita le falta el ver la cara y ánimo de quién escribe para saber que hay honestidad en una respuesta. Eso sí, NO SOY ADIVINO :Aplauso: sobre si cuando usted ha respodido, estaba descojonándose o estaba llorando ). Me imagino una actitud constructivo y positiva ... y me quedo feliz.

P.D: No soy de ninguno de los dos tipos de expertos (mi familiar es de los primeros aunque puede considerarse de los segundos ya que la mitad de su sueldo es variable por performance). Creo que hay más abanico en la inversión particular que el dedicarse a operar por cuenta de otros o el vivir exclusivamente de esto.
P.D: Mi aportación no ha pretendido ser más que "poner en la mesa" otras reflexiones que puluan por ahí. Ni siquiera estando en la dirección correcta, uno puede estar seguro de que no escalden. Como no quiero la etiqueta de only-guanero, digo (sorry por lo explícito) que estuve largo en el DAX entre el 23/08 y 25/08 por total de 180,5 puntos con un par de contratos. El IBEX no me gusta pero lo simulo vía acciones y tuve la fortuna de estar medio euro alcista en TEF con 6000 títulos. Esto último lo digo porque no quede duda de que los 1000 puntos no solo se pillan en el futuro del IBEX. También he de reconocer que la mitad de los cuartos ganados en TEF me los llevó una inversión errónea en Coeur d'Alene Mines.

Un abrazo y sigamos disfrutando de este estupendo foro.


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

Bueno, tal y como lo veo yo, el tema de dar buenos consejos va más en función de saber conectar con el perfil inversor del oyente que de acertar al tick los movimientos del mercado, porque la mayoría de comentarios que escribimos aquí no sirven de nada al grueso de la población, que se mueve más por clásico buy&hold que por otra cosa, muy reacios, pues, a vender en el corto plazo aunque la resistencia esté clara y los objetivos se hayan alcanzado. En este sentido, los rebotes de mil puntos, aunque dan mucho dinero, no son suelen encajar en la estrategia tranquila contagiada entre la gacelada, y eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Estos días he recibido varios privados de usuarios con la cartera bien roja y, por ejemplo, en pleno proceso de rebote di una serie de niveles en los que había que vender porque podríamos entrar mucho más barato -y decir estas cosas cuesta, porque hablamos de, probablemente, asumir pérdidas-, SAN en 6.6, etc, en unos pocos días el banco volvía a estar por debajo de los 6 euros, con un recorte superior al 10%. ¿Hicieron caso al consejo? No lo sé, pero apuesto a que no. El timing y los niveles son muy importantes, pero deben ir en consonancia con el tempo especulativo de cada uno. 

Sobre el IBEX, nada que no haya comentado ya:







El corto plazo está bastante complicado, porque nos encontramos en una situación similar a la vivida en el verano de 2010, con el agravante de que ahora no hay cortos, lo cual distorsiona aún más el mercado.

Viendo el movimiento al completo, yo diría que todavía falta caída. En verde señalo el proceso de recogida de títulos que Luis & cia están realizando, pero fijaos en un detalle, y es que en el pasado el mismo proceso se ejecutó con mínimos decrecientes, para ir aumentando el pánico y que la gacelada fuera soltando papel. En esta ocasión nada nos indica que esta maniobra de recogida haya finalizado y mientras no haya un giro claro es de esperar que tarde o temprano las caídas sigan en una tónica similar a la vivida el año pasado, apretando las tuercas. 

Personalmente no tengo la más mínima duda de que en algunos valores ya se han visto precios muy buenos de compra y hasta es posible que mínimos, pero, en general, tengo la impresión de que vamos a poder efectuar una mejor entrada en un futuro relativamente próximo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Muy buena grafica, pero si marcara el volumen tambien, yo creo que se verian las cosas aun con mas claridad.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2011)

Hola gacelada! qué tal las vacaciones? 

Veo que en el recuento que puse hace un mes, siguen las mismas incógnitas... podemos estar tanto en la onda2 del primer gráfico, como en la onda4 del segundo... yo ya saben, me decanto más por la primera...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html

Un saludo!

PD: Pecata y Debianita no tienen nada que hacer contra las cositas a su caucito, 2 meses y medio 6,5Kgs... :


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> De aquí al 8 de septiembre estamos en 41 euros de nuevo. No dejamos de empalmar los +4% :fiufiu:



Los 28 euros pueden verse, giro de muy corto plazo hay. Ahora bien, si el mercado quiere seguir recortando, TRE tiene bastantes papeletas para visitar los 21,65 euros antes de hacer definitivamente un suelo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2011)

Necesito la cotización y el volumen del futuro del Ibex desde las 10:00 hasta ahora, se me ha escacharrado el Excel, :´( ¿alguien me la puede pasar?


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

SAN:







Si rompe, puede dar bastante juego en el lado largo.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, tal y como lo veo yo, el tema de dar buenos consejos va más en función de saber conectar con el perfil inversor del oyente que de acertar al tick los movimientos del mercado, porque la mayoría de comentarios que escribimos aquí no sirven de nada al grueso de la población, que se mueve más por clásico buy&hold que por otra cosa, muy reacios, pues, a vender en el corto plazo aunque la resistencia esté clara y los objetivos se hayan alcanzado. En este sentido, los rebotes de mil puntos, aunque dan mucho dinero, no son suelen encajar en la estrategia tranquila contagiada entre la gacelada, y eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Estos días he recibido varios privados de usuarios con la cartera bien roja y, por ejemplo, en pleno proceso de rebote di una serie de niveles en los que había que vender porque podríamos entrar mucho más barato -y decir estas cosas cuesta, porque hablamos de, probablemente, asumir pérdidas-, SAN en 6.6, etc, en unos pocos días el banco volvía a estar por debajo de los 6 euros, con un recorte superior al 10%. ¿Hicieron caso al consejo? No lo sé, pero apuesto a que no. El timing y los niveles son muy importantes, pero deben ir en consonancia con el tempo especulativo de cada uno.
> 
> Sobre el IBEX, nada que no haya comentado ya:
> 
> ...



Están fuertemente correlados el DAX, IBEX y SP????. Quizá más en la forma que en el fondo. El mercado podrá hacer cualquier cosa pero de momento, que no le dé por toser al SP.


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Son insaciables::. Le tendremos que decir como hace tiempo se dijo por aquí, mejor dejen sus direcciones y les enviamos los billetes de 500 directamente.
> 
> P.D. Vamos si 1000 puntos de IBEX no está bien para la última aparición de MM, que venga Bernanke y lo vea. Otra cosa es que después de todo lo que han visto por aquí, le hubieran hecho caso o no.



Por cierto, Sr. Leoncio, intenté mandarle un privado sin éxito alguno. ¿No quiere jugar a los secretitos en el patio del cole?


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Los 28 euros pueden verse, giro de muy corto plazo hay. Ahora bien, si el mercado quiere seguir recortando, TRE tiene bastantes papeletas para visitar los 21,65 euros antes de hacer definitivamente un suelo.




Como quien dice los 28 están ya ahí (TRE/TECNICAS REUNIDAS	14:04	27,485	1,365	+5,23). Confiemos en que no recorte el índice (a medio plazo)

A mí lo que me da confianza es que su fortaleza relativa con el IBEX se ha tornado de forma muy acusada, y como comenté creo que esta va a ser la novena o décima jornada consecutiva que se comporta mejor que su índice. A los precios que está, se considera que no va a haber prácticamente adjudicaciones a corto plazo. Y sin embargo se siguen negociando contratos. Creo que en 4-8 meses, hay mucho más que ganar que perder.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gacelada! qué tal las vacaciones?
> 
> Veo que en el recuento que puse hace un mes, siguen las mismas incógnitas... podemos estar tanto en la onda2 del primer gráfico, como en la onda4 del segundo... yo ya saben, me decanto más por la primera...
> 
> ...



¿Y encima te deja tiempo para hacer dibujitos y contar ondas? QUÉ SUERTE DE NIÑO.
pecatita no es muy grande, a 1 semana de cumplir 3 meses pesa 5,8 kg. Pero está para comérsela.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y encima te deja tiempo para hacer dibujitos y contar ondas? QUÉ SUERTE DE NIÑO.
> pecatita no es muy grande, a 1 semana de cumplir 3 meses pesa 5,8 kg. Pero está para comérsela.



Tu déjasela a mi hijo y se la come... )


----------



## aksarben (31 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y encima te deja tiempo para hacer dibujitos y contar ondas? QUÉ SUERTE DE NIÑO.
> pecatita no es muy grande, a 1 semana de cumplir 3 meses pesa 5,8 kg. Pero está para comérsela.



La experiencia propia me dice... que es mejor comérsela ::

¡Mucho ánimo a todos los padres!


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como quien dice los 28 están ya ahí (TRE/TECNICAS REUNIDAS	14:04	27,485	1,365	+5,23). Confiemos en que no recorte el índice (a medio plazo)
> 
> A mí lo que me da confianza es que su fortaleza relativa con el IBEX se ha tornado de forma muy acusada, y como comenté creo que esta va a ser la novena o décima jornada consecutiva que se comporta mejor que su índice. A los precios que está, se considera que no va a haber prácticamente adjudicaciones a corto plazo. Y sin embargo se siguen negociando contratos. Creo que en 4-8 meses, hay mucho más que ganar que perder.



También se había comportado como la peor, así que es normal que Pepón le dedique un poco de mimo.







La tenemos frenando y rebotando en zona de soporte, lo cual es muy bueno. Ahora bien, si el giro es el definitivo, todavía hay que ponerlo en duda. A pesar de la reacción alcista, el movimiento bajista es muy bestia como para asegurar que ya ha finalizado, eso se verá en unas semanas, aunque repito, que haya recogida en las proximidades de la zona de soporte es muy positivo para el medio plazo e indicativo de la formación de un suelo.

PD: Perdona que aproveche para hacer un poco de pedagogía stopil.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

Ahora si que vino pepon, dato ADP peor de lo esperado (91.000 vs 100.000), huele a qe.

Por cierto no decian que este dato salia el viernes??


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

Ya están los índices como ayer. Aún más fuertes en tanto que ni siquiera ha habido ningún susto por la mañana (ayer, índice de confianza). Se acerca la apertura de los yankis, y se pone cerca de los máximos .... A ver cómo abren finalmente y qué sucede en la primera media hora o primera hora.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gacelada! qué tal las vacaciones?
> 
> Veo que en el recuento que puse hace un mes, siguen las mismas incógnitas... podemos estar tanto en la onda2 del primer gráfico, como en la onda4 del segundo... yo ya saben, me decanto más por la primera...
> 
> ...



LCASC, que bueno leerle de vuelta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

No pare sube sube, señor Muertoviviente postee algo que me sube el ibex al 8800 y ya estoy contento. Su itraxx si que anda guaneando, bueno supongo que asi podra cargar cortos mas arriba no?


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya están los índices como ayer. Aún más fuertes en tanto que ni siquiera ha habido ningún susto por la mañana (ayer, índice de confianza). Se acerca la apertura de los yankis, y se pone cerca de los máximos .... A ver cómo abren finalmente y qué sucede en la primera media hora o primera hora.



Lo mismo se pasan por el forro de los webox la descarga del último cuarto de hora de ayer 8:


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Siento si le ha molestado mi aportación a su comentario y si usted es del primer tipo de expertos, no crea que es algo personal,





Janus dijo:


> Amigo Fran200, en absoluto me ha molestado (creo que he sido el segundo o tercer en marcar el "gracias"). Sus aportaciones me parecen muy valiosas para ponerlas en la mochila ... ya que la decisión última de inversión y error debería ser de cada uno en su cueva.




Haya pazzzzz, marditoh roedoreh...

Sr. Janus, tenga paciencia con el Sr. Fran200. Tengo la convicción interior (porque al no conocerlo de primera mano, no puedo tener la seguridad) de que el susodicho es un trader brillante, pero le falta esa pizca de sal - como, por ejemplo, el interés por los coches horteras de MarketMaker, o su pasión por el Ponche Caballero - . Por lo demás, creo que el ínclito _incluso _gana dinero _de vez en cuando _con su operativa ::

No obstante, cúmpleme manifestarle mi opinión (ya que estamos con eso de la libetad de expresión y tal y tal), y es que no puedo por menos que estar de acuerdo con el Sr. Fran200: leyendo atentamente la misiva de su amigo/familiar (por cierto, muy agradecido a Ud. por aportarla en el foro) me quedo con la impresión de que el buen hombre se ha "quedado sin billete" para éste autobús. 

Créame si le digo que tengo datos sobrados para demostrar que muchos institucionales han participado en esta montaña rusa que hemos vivido en Agosto (en ambas direcciones). Todos perdemos trenes, no pasa nada (a mí me pasa a menudo, de hecho, a pesar de todo el array tecnológico y de medios que tengo desplegado) pero puedo afirmar, rotundamente, que este tren de Agosto sí iba "bien poblado" :fiufiu:

Por último, señalar que da gusto ver a Noveau Foreros con buenas aportaciones. Vuelvo a estar de acuerdo con el Sr. Fran200 en lo que respecta a la calidad de este hilo.


----------



## debianita (31 Ago 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gacelada! qué tal las vacaciones?
> 
> Veo que en el recuento que puse hace un mes, siguen las mismas incógnitas... podemos estar tanto en la onda2 del primer gráfico, como en la onda4 del segundo... yo ya saben, me decanto más por la primera...
> 
> ...



:fiufiu: como se nota que ustec no conoce a Debianito, está hecho un toro ::

Me alegro que su paternidad vaya viento en popa. Esto de ser papi es lo más grande de la vida. Es como ir corto contra el Botas, sacándole 1000 pips y apalancado x100 :baba:


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

Kaboom!!!! asi suena el pepinazo de hoy, si esto no es especulacion que se acabe el mundo ya:



> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Ya han visto la reacción de las bolsas al dato de ADP, sale peor de lo esperado, y las bolsas suben...porque así...hay más posibilidades de helicóptero, entramos en dinámica de lo malo es bueno...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Señor Rafaxl cuando vea al sp por encima del 1225 tomeselo con calma, porque igual lo mandan por encima del 1300 antes de octubre. El drogata huele al camello cerca. Me voy a comprar hasta acciones de los saquetas de hombreoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

Corto ibex 8620 :baba:


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Corto ibex 8620 :baba:



Ha entrado Ud. corto justo en un retrace técnico de un swing alcista. Algo así como llamar a la puerta de los problemas. Espero que tenga suerte, porque el movimiento es MUY arriesgado.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Ago 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y encima te deja tiempo para hacer dibujitos y contar ondas? QUÉ SUERTE DE NIÑO.
> pecatita no es muy grande, a 1 semana de cumplir 3 meses pesa 5,8 kg. Pero está para comérsela.



sobrinitas de blackito


2 años y medio 14 kilitos :

Casi 5 años y 25 kilitos ::

Y no están gordas, son como muy grandes

Se salen de los percentiles de altura y de peso


Si la das una croqueta con la mano, puedes perder algún dedo si las coges con hambre :´´´(

Son como los critters


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2011)

¿Nadie tiene eso datos a mano joeeer?

Necesito precios y volumen del futuro del Ibex desde las 10:00 hasta las 13:30...


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo mismo se pasan por el forro de los webox la descarga del último cuarto de hora de ayer 8:



Parece que sí, ya está por encima del máximo de ayer. Están fuertes así que .... a no ir contra corriente.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Ago 2011)

¿Pensáis que TRE ha iniciado un cambio de tendencia? Que mala suerte, justo me puse en corto al incio de este subidón que ha dado...


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2011)

joder, ya empiezo a estar nervioso con un 1.5% de beneficio con San..... subirá mas o recortará????? lo compré ayer en 6.19....


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

euro y dolar caen 2,3% con respecto al franco suizo , arriesgamos miniplusvis -_-


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

> RUMOR DE MERCADO
> 
> Miércoles, 31 de Agosto del 2011 - 14:51:29
> 
> ...



Cuidado con esto, a lo mejor les da por bajar... ::. Puede ser la guinda al pastel.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cuidado con esto, a lo mejor les da por bajar... ::. Puede ser la guinda al pastel.



A tenerlo en cuenta ya que el índice está aprox. sobre el máximo de ayer y no hace nada en ninguna dirección de momento.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Nadie tiene eso datos a mano joeeer?
> 
> Necesito precios y volumen del futuro del Ibex desde las 10:00 hasta las 13:30...



Hoy TEF ha tenido la gracia de dejarme sin Inet durante una meda hora aproximadamente, así que lo mio no vale ::


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Joder que mamoneo, no se me activa ninguna señal en el DAX.

Me imagino a las 15:45 saldrá disparado en alguna dirección.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

Los leoncios están compradísimos en este momento así que solo cabe ir en una sola dirección, a no ser que en algún momento dado les de por vender, pero dudo mucho que desde el sitio que han alcanzado hoy se pueda caer con un mínimo de confianza.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

Adios!!! pepinazo bueno. Dato mejor de lo esperado, sueltan el rumor, joden como siempre y luego a su pedo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Ya estan aquiiiiiiiii señor Rafaxl. Tomeselo con calma, y el señor Muertoviviente ya puedo ir cargando cortos mas arriba, :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Han tocado el 1225, no se quedaran ahi...


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

Petroleo en verde, buscando los 115 dolares, otro que huele la qe.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

Ilustrísima Benditaliquidez, maese Mulder le ha dejado un pergamino en su bandeja de entrada a la abadía, sírvase pasarse por allí para recogerlo y estudiarlo fríamente a la luz de las velas de la biblioteca.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Adios!!! pepinazo bueno. Dato mejor de lo esperado, sueltan el rumor, joden como siempre y luego a su pedo.



Pepón sin collar corroteando porque nadie le mira!!!!. Que no vengan sus padres en un par de días.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

A este ritmo mañana el 8800, no? :fiu:


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A este ritmo mañana el 8800, no? :fiu:



Mañana??? queda hora y media de sesion amigo, estos son capaces de todo.::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A este ritmo mañana el 8800, no? :fiu:



Lo siento por tus cortos de Sacyr.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Adios!!! pepinazo bueno. Dato mejor de lo esperado, sueltan el rumor, joden como siempre y luego a su pedo.



¿dónde has visto el dato?. No lo encuentro por ningún sitio.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dónde has visto el dato?. No lo encuentro por ningún sitio.



En capitalbolsa: - CAPITAL BOLSA -

Carpatos esta de medio vakatas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo siento por tus cortos de Sacyr.



::

Cortos en sacyr y estoy en perdidas, definitivamente el ibex se ha vuelto loco. En fin, menos mal que voy largo en el indice. Me las voy a tomar como el señor ghkghk sus TRE, me da igual que suban a 25 pago y punto. :´(


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

Pedidos a fabrica de los usanos 2,4% frente a 1,9% previsto. Lo que faltaba, esto esta totalmente fuera de control ya, aun quieren una nueva inyeccion estos desalmados??

El dax subiendo 200 puntos, hacia tiempo ya. Que bien se lo montan los de arriba para manejar el rebaño de borregos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Bien voy a subir mi sp 100 puntitos ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Hoy quien se sale son las TKAG.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

Uy, el euro como va afilando la bajada...


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, Sr. Leoncio, intenté mandarle un privado sin éxito alguno. ¿No quiere jugar a los secretitos en el patio del cole?



????¿¿¿¿¿ no veo nada


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

Otro empujoncito mas, im-presionante. VIX bajando un 8%.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ago 2011)

He visto a alguien hablar de una resistencia en 8700, pero ahora ha desaparecido... ¿algún motivo para el retracto? :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Como ha dicho el señor Mulder, hoy han llegado, y ya estan aqui los primeros leoncios, yo hasta ahora no tenia noticias de muchos de ellos, aunque Luis lleve ya aqui un rato, pero ahora comienzan a ser mayoria.


----------



## Misterio (31 Ago 2011)

Decidme que pepón ha llegado para quedarse un laaaaaaaargo tiempo


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como ha dicho el señor Mulder, hoy han llegado, y ya estan aqui los primeros leoncios, yo hasta ahora no tenia noticias de muchos de ellos, aunque Luis lleve ya aqui un rato, pero ahora comienzan a ser mayoria.



Lo curioso es que cuando aparece uno aparecen todos. :fiufiu:


----------



## Depeche (31 Ago 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> He visto a alguien hablar de una resistencia en 8700, pero ahora ha desaparecido... ¿algún motivo para el retracto? :rolleye:



Era yo quien había puesto el mensaje,pero lo he borrado, creo que no pasaremos de 8.700 puntos, pero no estoy seguro,lo he borrado porque no quiero crear confusión en el foro,pero me da la sensación de que retrocederá el ibex.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2011)

me podríais explicar que es el VIX????


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2011)

VIX (Volatility Index) es un oscilador financiero que mide la volatilidad sobre las opciones puts del S&P 500, es una medida ampliamente utilizada de riesgo de mercado.

En el momento en que hay alta volatilidad, el VIX alcanza una cifra elevada y se correlacionan con caídas del S&P 500, indicándonos que en el mercado hay miedo y pesimismo y suele coincidir con mínimos en el índice de referencia, es en estos momentos donde se producen fuertes movimientos en los mercados bursátiles, mientras que cuando el VIX está en mínimos, hay alegría y confianza. Se calcula utilizando una serie de opciones del S&P 500. Aunque existen otros índices de volatilidad, como son el VXN para el Nasdaq 100 y el VXD para el Dow Jones Industrial Average, el VIX es el más famoso y utilizado.

La teoría de este indicador es que si el mercado es bajista, los inversores creen que el mercado va a caer, cubrirán sus carteras comprando más puts y por el contrario si los operadores son alcistas no compraran puts, puesto que no verán la necesidad de protegerse. En definitiva descuenta expectativas en un futuro cercano y en general funciona en sentido inverso al índice. Por debajo de 20 es un indicador de posible techos en los mercados financieros bursátiles.

me auto respondo


----------



## The Replicant (31 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Corto ibex 8620 :baba:





pollastre dijo:


> Ha entrado Ud. corto justo en un retrace técnico de un swing alcista. Algo así como llamar a la puerta de los problemas. Espero que tenga suerte, porque el movimiento es MUY arriesgado.




duelo de titanes... ::


----------



## faraico (31 Ago 2011)

Yo cada vez estoy mas convencido de que esto es un puto casino, no hay dios que lo entienda


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2011)

ghkghk felicidades


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me podríais explicar que es el VIX????



Es el indice de volatilidad del SP, dicho rapido. Cuando baja, suele indicar subidas y cuando sube fuertemente como en agosto, bajadas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Que pasa con DT alguien la sigue?


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Yo cada vez estoy mas convencido de que esto es un puto casino, no hay dios que lo entienda



Si siguiera el hilo con asiduidad comprendería que hay mucha gente que entiende al casino, incluso es capaz de adelantarse a los acontecimientos mucho antes de que se produzcan.

Por esta razón le voy a conceder el premio 'gacela de oro' del día :Aplauso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ago 2011)

Compro compro que me lo quitan de las manos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ago 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Era yo quien había puesto el mensaje,pero lo he borrado, creo que no pasaremos de 8.700 puntos, pero no estoy seguro,lo he borrado porque no quiero crear confusión en el foro,pero me da la sensación de que retrocederá el ibex.



Ok, ya digo que refresqué la página y echaba en falta el mensaje justo cuando el IBEX tocaba esa cifra, por eso preguntaba si había motivo (tómeselo como una gacela a la que hay algo que no le cuadra y levanta la cabeza a echar un vistazo por si acaso, y eso que estoy en liquidez ) )


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que pasa con DT alguien la sigue?



EEUU intenta bloquear la compra de T-Mobile por parte de AT&T - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si siguiera el hilo con asiduidad comprendería que hay mucha gente que entiende al casino, incluso es capaz de adelantarse a los acontecimientos mucho antes de que se produzcan.
> 
> Por esta razón le voy a conceder el premio 'gacela de oro' del día :Aplauso:



¿Quienes son los foreros que más han acertado en el pasado? ¿Quién es el mejor gurú?

Un saludo.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Quienes son los foreros que más han acertado en el pasado? ¿Quién es el mejor gurú?
> 
> Un saludo.



De traca sería relatar el lado opuesto, que también se puede relatar; aún recuerdo a Apollo Creed y otro que ya no recuerdo que se zampó toda una subida bestial con cortos a fuego.

Todos somos :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Usted haga caso a los maestros, los señores Mulder, BL, Fran200, Pollastre, Claca, Bertok y le ira muy bien, y ya si me sigue a mi, pero al contrario le ira requetebien.


----------



## Seren (31 Ago 2011)

Y hablando del Ibex el triángulo simétrico se transforma en alcista ienso:


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

coooño, el DAX se va a terminar comiendo toda la subida desde las 15:40.

El chulibex a lo suyo, engordando el chon antes del sacrificio.


----------



## The Replicant (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted haga caso a los maestros, los señores Mulder, BL, Fran200, Pollastre, Claca, Bertok y le ira muy bien, y ya si me sigue a mi, pero al contrario le ira requetebien.



se deja ud. a alguien...POR TECNICO


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> ????¿¿¿¿¿ no veo nada



Precisamente, me dice que la configuración leoncia de tu perfil no admite privados.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> EEUU intenta bloquear la compra de T-Mobile por parte de AT&T - elEconomista.es



luego lo llaman libre mercado::


----------



## ex-perto (31 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego el viernes será un día señalado pero aun no lo tengo en ningún color, más adelante, tal vez mañana comente algo sobre el tema.
> 
> edito: el DAX no lo sigo, pero si el Stoxx que es muy parecido, ahora mismo veo muy probable un giro en 2312 y estamos algo lejos aun.
> 
> Y los leoncios están bastante comprados, hoy si que han entrado con ganas y es que como comentaba ayer, estos estaban esperando a que se superara algún nivel, como puede ser el 1200 del S&P.



dr mulder es usted un crack se ha girado en 2314


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> se deja ud. a alguien...POR TECNICO



Cierto. 8:
:Baile: Si le gustaban a usted los triangulos cuando era pequeño su trader es el señor Muertoviviente, el junto con el señor Robotic stadistics fueron los que pregonaron el guano, aunque ya sabemos que ultimamente son como los ojos del dioni cada uno mira hacia un lado, asi seguro que uno acierta y se lleva toda la gloria. Y todo ello, con un triangulo y un mistico, pacagarse pepe la patah bajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si siguiera el hilo con asiduidad comprendería que hay mucha gente que entiende al casino, incluso es capaz de adelantarse a los acontecimientos mucho antes de que se produzcan.
> 
> Por esta razón le voy a conceder el premio 'gacela de oro' del día :Aplauso:



Sr. Mulder, totalmente de acuerdo con usted. 

Ante todo decir que me considero la Gacela más _gazelle_ que pasta por el foro, pero me gustaría dar mi opinión sobre la idea que tienen algunos de que esto es un casino (a veces cansino):

El ruido de mercado (que creo que así es como lo llaman) es lo que ve la gacela. En lo que se centra. Este ruido tiene una gran componente aleatoria ó estocástica si se prefiere. Está para eso, para despistar. De ahí que cuando la gacela piensa "este es mi momento" viene un león por detrás y te recuerda _"gacela de mi corazón, si estas pastando y no ves que los leones estén devorando alguna gacela, es que esta vez te toca a ti"_.

El mercado siempre tiene razón. La gacela piensa que toca subir, pero va el mercado y baja. La gacela piensa: "_mi razonamiento era bueno, ergo si el mercado va en sentido contrario al que predije, es que es un casino_". Todo esto en lugar de lamerse as heridas y repasar la jugada para ver en que se equivocó.

Por último, hay personas (que merecen mi respeto y anónima admiración) que ganan dinero de forma recurrente con esto, si fuese casino, dudo que pudieran vencer a la casa... ( a no ser que hayan descubierto el patron de la ruleta :.

Fin de tocho


----------



## locoAC (31 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por último, hay personas (que merecen mi respeto y anónima admiración) que ganan dinero de forma recurrente con esto, si fuese casino, dudo que pudieran vencer a la casa... ( a no ser que hayan descubierto el patron de la ruleta :.



Un comentario inmaculado, pero sólo por puntualizar... Esas personas no vencen a la casa; se llevan la pasta de los que la pierden. Igual que en el casino (y no estoy diciendo que la bolsa lo sea).


----------



## locoAC (31 Ago 2011)

Por aquí se dijo hace unos días/semanas, que el guano llegaría hasta los 8000 (aprox), y que allí rebotaría hasta los 8700 (aprox)... para comenzar el guano final hasta el entorno de los 6700-7000.

El movimiento se pronosticó más rápido de lo que está siendo, pero me parece que la cosa no iba desencaminada.


----------



## Ilustrador (31 Ago 2011)

Bueno, esto últimamente está de lo más divertido, arriba, abajo... ¿Abajo o arriba?


Gacelas y Leones, todos quieren ser los campeones. 

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/iDSesEJLJdU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/iDSesEJLJdU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="390" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Aunque al final ya sabemos quien gana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Un comentario inmaculado, pero sólo por puntualizar... Esas personas no vencen a la casa; se llevan la pasta de los que la pierden. Igual que en el casino (y no estoy diciendo que la bolsa lo sea).



Buena puntualización, pero si no recuerdo, mal hay dos tipos de brokers (ilustres correjidme, no quiero confundir a la gacelada), unos que sólo crean el mercado en el que la gente se da cuchilladas (ellos sólo cobran comisiones) y otro tipo en el que además participan de forma activa. 
¿Es esto así?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

Como sostienen a los dos banquitos en el ibex. Ahora mismo no quieren dejarlo caer.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

Uy, uy 

Están lanzando "barriletes" en el sp...quieren llamar al bicho de nuevo


----------



## The Replicant (31 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Corto ibex 8620 :baba:



por cierto el sr. muertoviviente no postea desde las 15:30, debe estar cargando más cortos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> por cierto el sr. muertoviviente no postea desde las 15:30, debe estar cargando más cortos ::



cierro cortos palmando :ouch:

a la espera de un buen punto de entrada :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy, uy
> 
> Están lanzando "barriletes" en el sp...quieren llamar al bicho de nuevo



Hay barriletes para que los tiburones se los devoren hasta que se termine la sesión. Hoy van sobrados.


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

Aprovecho para mencionar lo que nos dicen los últimos datos acerca del sentimiento en el mercado. En el IBEX, para variar, la percepción generalizada es muy pesimista y de hecho registra niveles mínimos en lo que va de año, cuando se encuentra casi mil puntos por encima de esos 7.780 desde los que rebotó. En el mercado EEUU, no obstante, si bien hay pesimismo, no está tan extendido y el rebote de estas últimas sesiones está alimentando el optimismo, lo cual es muy peligroso al no haber un giro claro en el gráfico.

Según estos datos, es de esperar que el comportamiento del IBEX sea todavía alcista y pueda alcanzar cotas superiores, pero al mismo tiempo la falta de capitulación de los yankis nos indica que muy probablemente vengan problemas en un futuro. Sea como sea, a corto plazo el IBEX podría subir más o caer menos que sus amiguitos, por más que nos cueste de entender, debido a que todo el mundo espera que sea el primero en flojear y apuesten por otros selectivos. En un plazo superior, el duro castigo que arrastra el índice y el fuerte sentimiento negativo existente en nuestro mercado, me hacen pensar que tal vez el suelo pueda ser más fuerte de lo que muchos esperan.

Podéis votar, consultar los datos y leer una reflexión muy parecida a la mía aquí:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2011)

palmo 40 pipos , esta claro que lo quieren llevar mas arriba , les estare esperando ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2011)

No entiendo los movimiento s del SP. *Es un casino!*
Lo del churribex...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2011)

Han comprando en subasta como animales.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2011)

vaya pepinazo en la robasta el SAN.....
esta en 6.33, puse orden de venta en 6.4 y se me ha efectuado..... cojonudo un 3% de beneficio y fuera a ver como empieza mañana el mercado........


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Mañana el 8800, no es una pregunta es una afirmacion, continuo largo.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cierto. 8:
> :Baile: Si le gustaban a usted los triangulos cuando era pequeño su trader es el señor Muertoviviente, el junto con el señor Robotic stadistics fueron los que pregonaron el guano, aunque ya sabemos que ultimamente son como los ojos del dioni cada uno mira hacia un lado, asi seguro que uno acierta y se lleva toda la gloria. Y todo ello, con un triangulo y un mistico, pacagarse pepe la patah bajo.



Hombre, a cada uno lo suyo. El Sr MV pronosticó la caida fuerte y acertó. Luego lo clavó con el rebote hasta los 8800.

Otra cosa es que la emoción de los aciertos, le llevara a intentar acertar cada movimiento del mercado pero se puede decir que ha acertado 2 movimientos muy grandes del mercado.


----------



## The Replicant (31 Ago 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierro cortos palmando :ouch:
> 
> a la espera de un buen punto de entrada :Baile:



menos mal que ha cerrado porque si no con la traca final del ibex le hubieran puesto mirando pa cuenca

ni las fallas de valencia :8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2011)

corrijo...... puse orden de venta en 6.4.......... y me han comprado los titulos a 6.42.........................


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Mulder, totalmente de acuerdo con usted.
> 
> Ante todo decir que me considero la Gacela más _gazelle_ que pasta por el foro, pero me gustaría dar mi opinión sobre la idea que tienen algunos de que esto es un casino (a veces cansino):
> 
> ...



La gacela alfa (la que sobrevive) es la que corre tras el león ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Aprovecho para mencionar lo que nos dicen los últimos datos acerca del sentimiento en el mercado. En el IBEX, para variar, la percepción generalizada es muy pesimista y de hecho registra niveles mínimos en lo que va de año, cuando se encuentra casi mil puntos por encima de esos 7.780 desde los que rebotó. En el mercado EEUU, no obstante, si bien hay pesimismo, no está tan extendido y el rebote de estas últimas sesiones está alimentando el optimismo, lo cual es muy peligroso al no haber un giro claro en el gráfico.
> 
> Según estos datos, es de esperar que el comportamiento del IBEX sea todavía alcista y pueda alcanzar cotas superiores, pero al mismo tiempo la falta de capitulación de los yankis nos indica que muy probablemente vengan problemas en un futuro. Sea como sea, a corto plazo el IBEX podría subir más o caer menos que sus amiguitos, por más que nos cueste de entender, debido a que todo el mundo espera que sea el primero en flojear y apuesten por otros selectivos. En un plazo superior, el duro castigo que arrastra el índice y el fuerte sentimiento negativo existente en nuestro mercado, me hacen pensar que tal vez el suelo pueda ser más fuerte de lo que muchos esperan.
> 
> ...



En USA las gacelas no han entrado en toda la semana, ayer pensé que empezarían a entrar pero con el sustito de final de sesión creo que les bastó para mantenerlas a raya.

Contado y futuro del Ibex separándose, aparece cotango de nuevo no sé si es que mañana se paga algún dividendo o algo.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como sostienen a los dos banquitos en el ibex. Ahora mismo no quieren dejarlo caer.



Han estado todo el día porcentualmente por debajo de lo que subía el índice, al igual que SG y BNP en Francia. Ahora en el cierre, están en máximos y porcentualmente por encima del índice (ambas subastas, de chapeau porque están un 1% por encima de la última cotización --o eso veo en mi terminal--). Campeones, no saben nada.:rolleye:


----------



## credulo (31 Ago 2011)

Yo al Ibex lo veo alcista, al menos para lo que queda de semana. 

Me he solidarizado con ghkghk y me he metido en técnicas a 25, stop profit dinámico y a dormir  Seguro que me ignoran el stop y acabo perdiendo...

También estoy buscando un punto para entrar en endesa, no se acaba de decidir si pega un rebote o sigue hundiéndose, yo voto por rebote.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ago 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vaya pepinazo en la robasta el SAN.....
> esta en 6.33, puse orden de venta en 6.4 y se me ha efectuado..... cojonudo un 3% de beneficio y fuera a ver como empieza mañana el mercado........



Al final ha cerrado en 6,42. Ya me flagelo yo por no apostar por el gráfico de Claca y haber vuelto a entrar al romper los 6,30 (salí un par de céntimos antes, porque no me fiaba del tema USA de esta tarde)

Para mañana esta gacela apuesta (SAN) a:


Spoiler



que habrá un gap al alza (subida de 2% entre gap y primeros minutos) para cerrar un hueco que creo que se quedó en 6,541, y a partir de ahí (con el IBEX en el entorno de los 8800) pues la ley de la selva, perdón, de la sabana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2011)

Hablando de bancos ahí pego una grafiquita del SAN.







Vale que ha roto la tendencia bajista, pero no ha sido con un volumen que deja mucho que desear?


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

Hoy he tenido problemas durante un rato gracias a la inestimable cortesía de TEF, así que los datos que tengo no son del todo exactos.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy se han puesto compradores desde las 10 donde han empezado por meter un buen paquete y a partir de ahí ha sido todo subida sin más, algún paquetito a la baja discreto pero nada importante.

En subasta han comprado fuertemente, sobre todo al final con un par de paquetones de más de 100 contratos.

En resumen, como comentaba ayer los leoncios estaban esperando a algo para entrar, la superación del 1200 en el S&P creo que ha sido el detonante y se ha metido todo el mundo dentro, para mañana espero gap al alza.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> duelo de titanes... ::



Por favor, de qué duelo habla... yo no lucho contra gente desarmada, lo lamento 

Por otra parte el resultado del "duelo" creo que ha quedado bien claro ::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Duelo?

La niña del señor pollastre se acerca con sus gigajherzios






al feliz gacelario y triangulero señor muertoviviente


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

Hay que reconocerle al IBEX su deferencia hacia nosotros. Ante la imposibilidad de abrir cortos .... nos obsequia con subidas para que podamos estar dentro desde el lado largo. Quién diría que era un cabroncete ...


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

Curiosa la sesion yanki, de mas a menos a mas y... de momento es lo que hay.

Mareando.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

Los leoncios del S&P vuelven a las andadas, empiezan a meter dinero de nuevo y esto vuelve a ir p'arriba.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Ago 2011)

La ley de la sabana...







Saludos...


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

8 Agosto 23 horas y un tío dice esto en el foro. Surgen dudas pero cada vez que habla el del león sube el pan y raramente se equivoca.

"Buenas tardes, por decir algo. Que alegría ver el hilo renacer con fuerzaaaaaa

A los que llevan tiempo en esto no hay que decírselo, pero no está de mas recordar cosas...

Esta situación se ha repetido, incluso la hemos vivido juntos aquí: En estos momentos los fondos están analizando para entrar a medio, los precios empiezan a ser atractivos y hay mercados que con un poco de dopamina se comportan muy bien.

Cuando todo el mundo está histérico, cuando los precios están tirados y en circunstancias excepcionales en el aspecto operativo de los grandes, en este momento, es cuando se unen varias circunstancias que producen movimientos a la contra de mucha envergadura. 
Hablamos de fondos entrando, operadores comprando a muerte y políticos metidos por medio que creen que la bolsa subiendo es una aprobación a su gestión. *En estas los pequeños inversores y sus gestores se quedan mirando atónitos como el precio sube y no ven una clara señal de entrada.*

No digo que sea hoy ni mañana, ni siquiera pasado pero el giro será fuerte. En estos momentos de pánico es cuando se hace el dinero, y digo el DINERO de verdad.

Os dejo y os leo desde el curro, ahora mas aburrido analizando valores para fondos...al menos menos estresante."

¿Increíble? Si, el mismo día que empieza el rebote y hoy estamos casi 1000 puntos por encima.

No está de más recordar estas cosas y que los nuevos vean que esto no es un casino, que esto tiene unas reglas y unas directrices. ¿Que es difícil llegar a medio comprenderlo? Pues claro, por eso hay gente que trabaja en Square Mile, Beaver St o incluso en la Defense y otros que trabajan en Madrid ::

P.D. Aún recuerdo un día en que a MM un forero le metió caña y le cantó la sesión del Ibex POR ADELANTADO.:XX::XX::XX:

Así que no se preocupen si se han quedado fuera. Simplemente no los han dejado acompañarles en el viaje...


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Así que no se preocupen si se han quedado fuera. Simplemente no los han dejado acompañarles en el viaje...



Para los que estamos pillados en SAN en el entorno [6,8X-7,2X] parecen buenas noticias, pero veo poco volumen en estas subidas. Poco comparado con el de las bajadas...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Ago 2011)

¿Cómo veis a TRE? ¿Ya no es bajista?


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ago 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para los que estamos pillados en SAN en el entorno [6,8X-7,2X] parecen buenas noticias, pero veo poco volumen en estas subidas. Poco comparado con el de las bajadas...



Estamos un 6% por debajo del límite inferior, y un 12% del superior. Tiene pinta de que ha promediado a la baja:ouch:.

Eso supone un Ibex a 9250 para empezar a quedarse a la par. La verdad que ahora mismo no se cuanto se va a alargar la subida, todo depende de cuando la gacelada esté dispuesta a comprar mucho papel a determinado precio. 
Personalmente estoy viendo movimientos demasiado evidentes de entradas fuertes (se están enseñando las cartas). Ahora veremos si la "masa" entra a saco o de forma escalonada. 
En estos momentos los niveles técnicos mas evidentes se convierten en cruciales. Ya sabe, hay gente esperando para entrar en esas "duras resistencias" y que se rompan en cierre....Esos momentos que tanto le gustan a pollastre cuando coinciden proyecciones y gráficas clásicas.

Tenga por seguro que cuando la gacelada entra, los gemelos tienen un "magnífico comportamiento", así que solo queda esperar. Los que tenían que hacer dinero ya lo tienen ahora solo hay que seguir el precio hasta que se gire y dejar colgados a los tardíos en la entrada.

En resumen: Está usted en sus manos (como siempre) pero en una situación que no considero mala. Si le sirve, yo también compro acciones y llevo en cartera algunas de un gran banco.

P.D. Además amigo alégrese, ha estado usted financiando el sistema aguantando esas acciones . Sabrán agradecérselo y mas a esos precios. Así que no se considere inversor a largo plazo con esas acciones.


----------



## rosonero (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 8 Agosto 23 horas y un tío dice esto en el foro. Surgen dudas pero cada vez que habla el del león sube el pan y raramente se equivoca.
> 
> "Buenas tardes, por decir algo. Que alegría ver el hilo renacer con fuerzaaaaaa
> 
> ...




Caoentó, me ha retratado : 
No pasa de mañana que entro esté como esté y una de dos, pillo aunque sea unas migajas del pastel o le pongo freno a este desmadre y todos pa'bajo. inocho:

Ains!!! Nunca será mio !!!


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Guarreando sobre el techo del canal.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (31 Ago 2011)

Cuando se termina la restricción a los cortos? Interesaría que suba para después arrearle de lo lindo ahí arriba, no?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Cuando se termina la restricción a los cortos? Interesaría que suba para después arrearle de lo lindo ahí arriba, no?



Me huele a mí que será ahí cuando Pepón se saque la correa y deje a todos tirados


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Cuando se termina la restricción a los cortos? Interesaría que suba para después arrearle de lo lindo ahí arriba, no?



En España creo que es hasta el 30 de Septiembre. En Francia creo que es hasta el 11 de Octubre.

Hablo de memoria ::


----------



## Jamóncontomate (31 Ago 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 8 Agosto 23 horas y un tío dice esto en el foro. Surgen dudas pero cada vez que habla el del león sube el pan y raramente se equivoca.
> 
> "Buenas tardes, por decir algo. Que alegría ver el hilo renacer con fuerzaaaaaa
> 
> ...



¿Ha habido suficiente volumen como para afirmar esto? Antes se ha mostrado el del SAN y era bastante bajo y el del IBEX me da que también lo es.

Me voy a pegar una ducha que vengo de correr y estoy to sudao. Llevo un enganche con el hilo quepaqué.:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

SP con ganas de marcha y mascar los 120X


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Yo al Ibex lo veo alcista, al menos para lo que queda de semana.
> 
> Me he solidarizado con ghkghk y me he metido en técnicas a 25, stop profit dinámico y a dormir  Seguro que me ignoran el stop y acabo perdiendo...
> 
> También estoy buscando un punto para entrar en endesa, no se acaba de decidir si pega un rebote o sigue hundiéndose, yo voto por rebote.



Odio prepar un puto gráfico durante un rato para que luego se cuelgue el pro real... en fin.

ENDESA:







Valor lateral en el largo plazo, del cual sólo hay que entrar para aprovechar tramos, muy definidos en el precio, además. No entiendo la obsesión que tiene la gente en meter dinero en un valor que le va a aburrir, pero allá cada cual con sus manías.







En el corto plazo, no hay giro todavía. El nivel claro, y la zona de resistencia, también. De todos modos, mirando el medio plazo, puede haber roto una formación importante o haber tocado el suelo del canal, eso lo veremos con la reacción posterior. De momento se mantiene sin dar pistas:







Si quieres apostar a que ha hecho suelo y que el canal es bueno, espera a que rompa la resistencia de muy corto y pa'dentro, lo más probable sean plusvis sea verdad o no, porque lo lógico entonces sería que pillase carrerilla en la subida ;-)

PD: Hagas lo que hagas, por favor, a tramos, que ENDESA es un puto coñazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

Creo que había alguien siguendo TRE

Técnicas Reunidas redujo un 13,5% su beneficio hasta junio - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2011)

Señor Claca, estaría bien analizar TEF en este momento a pesar de su penosa calidad de servicio


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Señor Claca, estaría bien analizar TEF en este momento a pesar de su penosa calidad de servicio



Secundo la petición ::


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ago 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para los que estamos pillados en SAN en el entorno [6,8X-7,2X] parecen buenas noticias, pero veo poco volumen en estas subidas. Poco comparado con el de las bajadas...



Yo no estoy pillada. Es que quiero ser inversora a largo plazo para poder ir a las Juntas de Accionistas y saludar a tito botas, y hacer una quedada burbujista en Santander.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

Tocados los 120X, si la cosa sigue su curso hasta los 119X

Ni rastro de tiburones ni barriletes cósmicos

Lo que es de flipar es como ha acabado las plazas europeas tan peponas y los usanos como están ahora.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ago 2011)

el sp en rojete


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Vaya, vaya con los USA, si ya decia yo que el señor Rafaxl no ha posteado esta tarde, malo, malo malo. Purque? Que estan en rojo, al final con tanto barril el tiburon se ha ido a venderlos al fondo del mar. :XX: Esperemos que vuelva.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

He estado buena parte de la sesión haciendo scalping en el Dow Jones.

La sesión ha sido muy, muy dificil ya que aunque parezca que ha habido volatilidad con tanta subida y bajada, los indicadores que uso llegaban agotados a los giros de las pauta de precio.

De hecho sólo se me han activado 2 posiciones en las que tenía buenas probabilidades de éxito.

Sesión muy compleja y aburrida.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el sp en rojete



Es bueno que se tome algún respiro. Las subidas no son infinitas aunque más rápidas se han visto. Ayer hicieron una descargilla al final, hoy ya sin tanto miramiento tras subirlo bastante arriba (se pasó el fibo de 1217 sin respirar). Esto puede servir para que quienes no estén dentro, se puedan meter. Sería hasta muy bueno que bajase hasta 1180 para después volver a retomar impulso, pero muy predecible parece ... por lo que difícil que se cumpla.

En resumen, es bueno dar un paso para atrás para intentar dar dos pasos hacia adelante. Pero a vigiliar los 1180 más filtro.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es bueno que se tome algún respiro. Las subidas no son infinitas aunque más rápidas se han visto. Ayer hicieron una descargilla al final, hoy ya sin tanto miramiento tras subirlo bastante arriba (se pasó el fibo de 1217 sin respirar). Esto puede servir para que quienes no estén dentro, se puedan meter. Sería hasta muy bueno que bajase hasta 1180 para después volver a retomar impulso, pero muy predecible parece ... por lo que difícil que se cumpla.
> 
> En resumen, es bueno dar un paso para atrás para intentar dar dos pasos hacia adelante. Pero a vigiliar los 1180 más filtro.



Considero que no es buena idea entrar en estos niveles porque creo que la mayor parte del movimiento ya está hecho. Entramos en niveles en los que las probabilidades de éxito empiezan a ser desfavorables.

Ayer descargaron con descaro y dejaron jodidos a los últimos en sumar a la fiesta. Hoy tirón para arriba y jugada parecida aunque con menos violencia.

El forero Bertok no se va a jugar un leuro largo en el corto plazo en el SP. Puedo estar equivocado, pero dormiré mucho más tranquilo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que había alguien siguendo TRE
> 
> Técnicas Reunidas redujo un 13,5% su beneficio hasta junio - elEconomista.es



Entiendo que a la cotización no le sentará muy bien... (Yo estoy corto en este valor, y estos días ha pegado un subidón).


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vaya, vaya con los USA, si ya decia yo que el señor Rafaxl no ha posteado esta tarde, malo, malo malo. Purque? Que estan en rojo, al final con tanto barril el tiburon se ha ido a venderlos al fondo del mar. :XX: Esperemos que vuelva.



He estado practicando ciclismo, deporte del cual disfruto a niveles cosmicos. No estoy todo el dia pegado al pc, entre el curro y eso me mareo.

Aun queda partido manolooo!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Al final este señor sera nombrado Saquetero de Oro.


----------



## rosonero (31 Ago 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Caoentó, me ha retratado :
> No pasa de mañana que entro esté como esté y una de dos, pillo aunque sea unas migajas del pastel o le pongo freno a este desmadre y todos pa'bajo. inocho:
> 
> Ains!!! Nunca será mio !!!



Ha sido anunciar que la gacelada iba a entrar y bajadita para acojonar


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

Se iban a quedar sin la jugarreta de ultima media hora los yankis... alguno tuvo que esperar de mas en la cola del super y se lo echaron para abajo para pillar  .

Caminito de los 1220, cago en judas si soy mas bajista que satan y pepon me persigue.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

macho, si es que tienes obsesionado al pepón de los webox :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ago 2011)

Es que no falla, hagaselo mirar, o pongase largo y postee, no se, usted tiene algo, rentabilicelo.


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Señor Claca, estaría bien analizar TEF en este momento a pesar de su penosa calidad de servicio



Hecho, pero basta ya con lo de señor, que me hacéis viejo o me suponéis una clase que no tengo o

TEF:







Sorprende que se haya quedado tan cerca de visitar la alcista, pero estamos ante un señor soporte y es normal que haya recogida. La formación de largo plazo es muy fea, como ya he comentado alguna vez, especialmente para un valor que suele ser el refugio de los inversores cuyo lema es el _yasubirá_. Ahora, mientras no rompa, tampoco nos podemos poner nerviosos.







En el corto sigue lateral y no ha logrado girarse. Si rompe por arriba, sería probable ver precios superiores a los 15,5 euros y cercanos al 61% fibo del impulso, aunque una ruptura por el lado inferior lo manda directamente a la alcista -apoyo que sería natrual, por otra parte-.


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Ago 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Se iban a quedar sin la jugarreta de ultima media hora los yankis... alguno tuvo que esperar de mas en la cola del super y se lo echaron para abajo para pillar  .
> 
> Caminito de los 1220, cago en judas si soy mas bajista que satan y pepon me persigue.



esta maldito :XX::XX:


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ago 2011)

No penseis mal, no soy un super leon con 50 kilotones en el bolsillo esperando para entrar. Al menos por ahora .


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Considero que no es buena idea entrar en estos niveles porque creo que la mayor parte del movimiento ya está hecho. Entramos en niveles en los que las probabilidades de éxito empiezan a ser desfavorables.
> 
> Ayer descargaron con descaro y dejaron jodidos a los últimos en sumar a la fiesta. Hoy tirón para arriba y jugada parecida aunque con menos violencia.
> 
> El forero Bertok no se va a jugar un leuro largo en el corto plazo en el SP. Puedo estar equivocado, pero dormiré mucho más tranquilo.



Si, si, si. Si lo que digo es que es mejor descansar que subir como un cohete (en este rato ya lo tienen 12 pips por encima de nuevo, sobre los 1120). Se sumarán nuevos inversores que crean que hay oportunidad (ahí cada uno decide en su caverna y su timming). Yo prefiero ver qué hace ahora y ver si lo llevan a 1180 o sigue subiendo. Yo lo que llevaba ya lo dejé fuera en 1208 ayer en el convencimiento de que iba a descansar. Ahora a esperar y decidir cual puede ser buen punto de estar nuevamente en juego (si es que lo veo).

P.D: Ya lo tienen en 1222. Tienen mucho interés en cerrarlo alto parece. Mañana puede ser una sesión de "cards on the table".


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si, si, si. Si lo que digo es que es mejor descansar que subir como un cohete (en este rato ya lo tienen 12 pips por encima de nuevo, sobre los 1120). Se sumarán nuevos inversores que crean que hay oportunidad (ahí cada uno decide en su caverna y su timming). Yo prefiero ver qué hace ahora y ver si lo llevan a 1180 o sigue subiendo. Yo lo que llevaba ya lo dejé fuera en 1208 ayer en el convencimiento de que iba a descansar. Ahora a esperar y decidir cual puede ser buen punto de estar nuevamente en juego (si es que lo veo).
> 
> P.D: Ya lo tienen en 1222. Tienen mucho interés en cerrarlo alto parece. Mañana puede ser una sesión de "cards on the table".



Mírelo en un gráfico diario para eliminar el sesgo del corto plazo 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2011)

Mini-descarga de última hora


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mírelo en un gráfico diario para eliminar el seso del corto plazo 8:



En diario lo veo también alcista y si baja a apoyarse en 1180, sigue siendo perfectamente alcista. Pero vamos, que ahora mismo no entro ni de coña.

P.D: Vaya nuesvas descarguitas que le están metiendo al SP de nuevo.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Janus dijo:


> En diario lo veo también alcista y si baja a apoyarse en 1180, sigue siendo perfectamente alcista. Pero vamos, que ahora mismo no entro ni de coña.
> 
> P.D: Vaya nuesvas descarguitas que le están metiendo al SP de nuevo.



¿lo ves más arriba de la NL del HCH? :8:


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mini-descarga de última hora



de chiste, vamos ....


----------



## univac (31 Ago 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted haga caso a los maestros, los señores Mulder, BL, Fran200, Pollastre, Claca, Bertok y le ira muy bien, y ya si me sigue a mi, pero al contrario le ira requetebien.



Estoy de acuerdo, y como buenos maestros, hablan como Yoda y a veces no se les entiende lo que dicen, pero este seguro que saben lo que dicen 
A base de prestar atención algo se va rascando.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ago 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Entiendo que a la cotización no le sentará muy bien... (Yo estoy corto en este valor, y estos días ha pegado un subidón).



Me da que los inversores lo tenían más que descontado (recuerda que llegó a caer más de un 50% desde máximos anuales). Que habrá una ligera corrección es seguro, porque va camino de un +20% semanal, pero tanto como que sea buena idea estar corto... ahí ya no me meto.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ago 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Yo al Ibex lo veo alcista, al menos para lo que queda de semana.
> 
> Me he solidarizado con ghkghk y me he metido en técnicas a 25, stop profit dinámico y a dormir  Seguro que me ignoran el stop y acabo perdiendo...
> 
> También estoy buscando un punto para entrar en endesa, no se acaba de decidir si pega un rebote o sigue hundiéndose, yo voto por rebote.



Enhorabuena por el +10% largo en dos sesiones...


----------



## loblesa (31 Ago 2011)

Claca, cuando puedas y tengas ganas, ¿puedes echar unas líneas y leer los posos de café de REE? Gracias


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> También se había comportado como la peor, así que es normal que Pepón le dedique un poco de mimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muchísimas gracias por los consejos y el tiempo dedicado. 

Quizá si sube un poco más y la corrección del Ibex la lleva de nuevo abajo, aproveche para quitármelas aprovechando el rebote de estas dos semanas. Eso sí, abajo volveré a comprar (y quizá con un nuevo paquete) porque me encanta el valor.


----------



## credulo (31 Ago 2011)

Claca dijo:


> PD: Hagas lo que hagas, por favor, a tramos, que ENDESA es un puto coñazo.



Muchas gracias por el análisis, el canal que muestras es el que busco. a ver que tal sale.


----------



## univac (31 Ago 2011)

Como veis este analisis de Arcelor Mittal?

Arcelor Mittal

Segun nos muestra, dentro de su canal bajista esta en la zona baja y tiene buen recorrido de subida en ese mismo canal. Aun llegando tarde a la subida de hoy, pinta bien para las proximas semanas, no? :cook:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ago 2011)

univac dijo:


> Como veis este analisis de Arcelor Mittal?
> 
> Arcelor Mittal
> 
> Segun nos muestra, dentro de su canal bajista esta en la zona baja y tiene buen recorrido de subida en ese mismo canal. Aun llegando tarde a la subida de hoy, pinta bien para las proximas semanas, no? :cook:




Mejor llegar al vagón en la subida que intentar ser tú el que encarrile un tren descarrilado. Recorrido tiene de sobra.

¿De qué plazo estaríamos hablando? Quizá la corrección que se prevé a corto lastre su subida. Eso sí, a medio plazo creo que le queda una revalorización más que obvia.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2011)

univac dijo:


> Como veis este analisis de Arcelor Mittal?
> 
> Arcelor Mittal
> 
> Segun nos muestra, dentro de su canal bajista esta en la zona baja y tiene buen recorrido de subida en ese mismo canal. Aun llegando tarde a la subida de hoy, pinta bien para las proximas semanas, no? :cook:



Si le dá por subir, tiene bastante recorrido. El riesgo es doble:
-Viene de subir dos euros en tres días por lo que si un día el mercado está raro, le pueden dar un viaje hacia abajo sin que el gráfico se altere. Ahí, podrían saltar stops de tenerlos (poner un stop dos euros por debajo, es un poco fuerte).
-Tiene una resistencia un euro más arriba.

Pensar en una vuelta potente debería requerir de tiempo para formar y consolidar un suelo (la anterior vez, le dedicó bastante meses). Ha realizado un doble barril en zona de mínimos de 2009. Superar y consolidar los 16,3 euros, supone una mejora del escenario bajista en el que se encuentra. La resistencia mayor (y muy muy fuerte) está en 22.

Todas las velas de bajada, con mucho volumen. Esta muy sobrevendido, tanto Estocástico, MACD y RSI salen a zona de compra.


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, y como buenos maestros, hablan como Yoda y a veces no se les entiende lo que dicen, pero este seguro que saben lo que dicen
> A base de prestar atención algo se va rascando.




Trataré de explicar de un modo sencillo el razonamiento científico con el que muchos de los inversores nos movemos. Palabras simples y conceptos llanos, supongo que no tendrás problema en entenderlo.

*[ MODE ANALISIS TECNICO SOFISTICADO ON ]*

Virgencita *SAN*ta, Virgencita *SAN*ta... por favor...
que el *SAN* llegue a *7,32* antes que los gráficos del
Señor CLACA lo arruinen.

Protege al Benemérito Botín e ilumínalo.

Te lo pido Virgencita *SAN*ta.

Amén.

*[ MODE ANALISIS TECNICO SOFISTICADO OFF ]*

Has visto ?

Todo se puede explicar de un modo sencillo también. Gracias por tu interés.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

parece que nos vamos a los 9280 como primera parada , creo que lo veremos el viernes y desde ahi corregiremos para luego llegar al objetivo 9751 para el vencimiento trimestral del 16 un saludo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

subo otros 100 puntitos el sp y ya buscando el 8800 para cerrar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que nos vamos a los 9280 como primera parada , creo que lo veremos el viernes y desde ahi corregiremos para luego llegar al objetivo 9751 para el vencimiento trimestral del 16 un saludo



Sentimiento contrario de mi sistema hacia usted, me da un warning ante estas palabras, si me dice que vamos parriba cierro y espero a cargar largos mas abajo, :XX:

Señor Muertoviviente cargara cortos en el 8800 o 9280?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

No es broma, he cerrado el largo con mas 660 pipos. Si rompe el 8840 entrare de nuevo largo.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sentimiento contrario de mi sistema hacia usted, me da un warning ante estas palabras, si me dice que vamos parriba cierro y espero a cargar largos mas abajo, :XX:
> 
> Señor Muertoviviente cargara cortos en el 8800 o 9280?



cargare cortos mañana en 9280 :Baile:

me alegro que le funcione lo del sentimiento contrario a MV ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Enhorabuena chinito_sentimiento_contrario_muertovivientista!!!!!


Edito: pues yo soy de la opinión que debería bajar hasta los 862x para retomar el impulso alcista e intentar atacar esos 881x, que han sido una resistencia notable. Como se ventile esa resistencia en estos dias creo que ni siquiera Gandalf sería capaz de detener a pepón hasta los 9200.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que nos vamos a los 9280 como primera parada , creo que lo veremos el viernes y desde ahi corregiremos para luego llegar al objetivo 9751 para el vencimiento trimestral del 16 un saludo



Ahora a 9800? Ya no tocamos los 6200? Mas de 3000 puntos de diferencia en ese cambio de opinión?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Ahora a 9800? Ya no tocamos los 6200? Mas de 3000 puntos de diferencia en ese cambio de opinión?



se a roto el triangulito por arriba amigo ienso:


----------



## aitor33 (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se a roto el triangulito por arriba amigo ienso:



¿No se puede estar aún,todavía, en lo que llaman una falsa rotura ?No sé, no capisco mucho del tema, pero es que estos días habíais marcado en el sp500 la resistencia de 1220 y no la da pasado con claridad y las bolsas europeas ha sido como si hubiesen tocado techo y mta y girarse hacia abajo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2011)

Reacción de las gacelas del SP durante todo el rebote:


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Sep 2011)

yo veo mucho rojo empezando


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Señor BL ve usted paquetes fuertes de venta?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> yo veo mucho rojo empezando



Y mis TRE haciendo el trabajo sucio. Somos la empresa se moda, marcando tendencia...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2011)

Si lo tiran ahora que se lo hagan mirar porque la entradita de ayer en subasta es la más fuerte que han hecho un mes.

¿Estarán histéricos los leoncios?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor BL ve usted paquetes fuertes de venta?



No, de momento, no, pero ya te digo que si sueltan lo de la subasta de ayer...

No sé con cuánto stop iban, ya veremos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Ahora mismo estan en la linea, igual es el momento de probar un largo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Sep 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si lo tiran ahora que se lo hagan mirar porque la entradita de ayer en subasta es la más fuerte que han hecho un mes.
> 
> ¿Estarán histéricos los leoncios?



La explicación que daban ayer en bolsacava, era que lo de ayer fue maquillaje fin de mes para cierre mensual de fondos de inversión. Y que para hoy y sobretodo mañana, se esperaba corrección.

¿Estos cabrones huelen los stop loss cuando los pones, o es mi sensación?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Yo espero ver lo 119X en el sp hoy

por cierto, el que fuera corto en el eur estará feliz...


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Sep 2011)

Estamos a principio de mes, y septiembre es un mes de rojo, correccion, el maquillaje, gacelas, bla bla, hay muchas probabilidades de que hoy termine en rojo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Definitivamente quedo a la espera del 8840 para entrar largo, y como cortos no dejan, me conformo con los cortos en sacyr y a esperar, me voy a gastarme las plusvas en la cafeteria de abajo, hoy pedire un vaso de agua y un sobre de azucar, no me gusta ser tan lonchafina.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2011)

De momento yo creo que han distribuido el papel que compraron ayer en los últimos minutos sin perder ni un euro, se inventan una apertura por encima para tener margen para ir vendiendo y la maquinita deja el saldo a cero sin perder ni un céntimo, por eso no se ven paquetes gordos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

A los bueno días!

Señores, que uds. ven un poco de rojo y ya abren las puertas del abismo.

Hoy acabaremos en verde igual que ayer, mañana también toca verde, lo siento por los apocalípticos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Sep 2011)

_Hoygan_, quiero mi premio de _gazelle king size_...


Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Para mañana esta gacela apuesta (SAN) a:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Sep 2011)

los de Infomercados dicen de comprar Tecnicas y Metrovacesa.....2 de las 4 que mas bajan.......


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Sep 2011)

espero que el euro siga cayendo ya que ayer compré AGEN (0.505) en dolares..........


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Sep 2011)

caja del mediterraneo un -10%, igual es buen momento para entrar....


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Sep 2011)

Ultima Hora
*Alemania *redujo su déficit público hasta el 0,6% del PIB en el primer semestre. Se acerca al límite estipulado en su reforma constitucional de 2009 (el 0,36%) y deja atrás el desequilibrio que le provocó la crisis: 3,1% en el primer semestre de 2010 y 5,4% en el segundo semestre.
*
Zona euro:* *el PMI manufacturero en contracción y el de servicios retrocede*

*España: Cuarto mes de contracción del PMI manufacturero*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

ATg churribesco







Tiene pinta de querer apoyar con la DTA que además coincide con la 50% FIBO de la peponada de estos dias. ¿que os parece?

Aunque no sé, ha estado bastante sobrecomprado

A) ¿Nos zampamos otra vez la subida y de nuevo a los 84xx?
B) ¿Apoya en la fibo y DTA para luego _parriba_?
C) Mulder is right y verdemaos hoy también.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A) ¿Nos zampamos otra vez la subida y de nuevo a los 84xx?
> B) ¿Apoya en la fibo y DTA para luego _parriba_?
> C) Mulder is right y verdemaos hoy también.



Ante todo he de decir que mi análisis puede fallar, pero por otra parte el verde es lo que indican mis análisis para hoy y mañana.


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ante todo he de decir que mi análisis puede fallar, pero por otra parte el verde es lo que indican mis análisis para hoy y mañana.



Todavia es temprano...., esto baja y sube como si nada (dentro de poco me pondre a comprar...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ante todo he de decir que mi análisis puede fallar, pero por otra parte el verde es lo que indican mis análisis para hoy y mañana.



Si de hecho, tal y como van las cosas, el punto B y el C no son incompatibles. Están a sólo 25 puntos de llegar al 50% fibo y apoyar en la DTA....

Por lo demás, sólo soy una gacela padawan


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Si ya lo dijo King africa



> Para empezar esto es una bombaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, todo el mundo lo baila así, así asi.
> 
> Suavecito para abajo, para abajo, para abajo.





Spoiler



Padentro otro vez largo, esta vez mini


----------



## faraico (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si siguiera el hilo con asiduidad comprendería que hay mucha gente que entiende al casino, incluso es capaz de adelantarse a los acontecimientos mucho antes de que se produzcan.
> 
> Por esta razón le voy a conceder el premio 'gacela de oro' del día :Aplauso:



jaja, no había visto este mensaje, muchísimas gracias!!

Pienso revalidar el título hoy habiendo vendido Santanderes a 6,40...cuando todos o lo mayoría creéis que esto seguirá subiendo más.

Respecto a lo del casino, a lo que voy es que esto no es una ciencia cierta, esa era la intención de mi comentario, y con el que estaremos todos de acuerdo...a no ser que estéis escribiendo desde el yate amarrado en Porto Cervo

saludos


----------



## univac (1 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> jaja, no había visto este mensaje, muchísimas gracias!!
> 
> Pienso revalidar el título hoy habiendo vendido Santanderes a 6,40...cuando todos o lo mayoría creéis que esto seguirá subiendo más.
> 
> ...



Si fuera ciencia cierta estariamos todos forrados y por consiguiente, el sistema no seria sostenible, para que alguien gane alguien tiene que perder 
Yo soy un involucrado y contribuyo al sistema ayudando a que otros ganen.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

El problema es que la gente se suele creer lo que lee en los manuales de economia de los libros que encuentra en las bibliotecas en la universidad.

Si me preguntan que es la bolsa en un examen de la universidad, ya le digo que el profesor me pondria un 0, pero la diferencia es que yo de vez en cuando gano dinero en esto y el pierde y pierde.

Como la realidad les demuestra que no es lo que los libros pone, comienzan a pensar que esto es un casino, y lo es en parte en la idea ultima, desplumar a ignorantes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Por cierto mi mini largo ya da 25 pipos, confio en el vaticinio del señor Mulder, tengo que pagar la luz y el gas esta semana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por cierto mi mini largo ya da 25 pipos, confio en el vaticinio del señor Mulder, tengo que pagar la luz y el gas esta semana.



eh eh! un momentito! que de momento he vaticinado el punto de giro con 0 puntos de error!!!! 
Quiero mi medalla! :XX:

PD: aunque lo importante es si hace doble suelo en el giro a la baja que se acerca....


----------



## islandttt (1 Sep 2011)

El ibex seguira manteniendose esta semana.


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Al loro con los 1214 (resistencia intradía) en el SP500. Superarlo puede ayudar al DAX a subir los 5700.
El verde en USA está cerca


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Al loro con los 1214 (resistencia intradía) en el SP500. Superarlo puede ayudar al DAX a subir los 5700.
> El verde en USA está cerca









Pues ni doble suelo ni ná
edito: esperemos esperemos a ese doble suelo. Estocástico horario girando....


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Al loro con los 1214 (resistencia intradía) en el SP500. Superarlo puede ayudar al DAX a subir los 5700.
> El verde en USA está cerca



Ahí siguen todavía peleandose y dando fugas falsas ... pero de momento sin decisión en ninguna decisión. Ambos dos en rectángulos, arriba y abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Juas 

Los "gemelos" en negativo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Duelo?
> 
> La niña del señor pollastre se acerca con sus gigajherzios
> 
> ...



Al final nuestro ilustre maestro triangulero tendra razon, :XX:


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Leches!!!. Ponerlo y darse la vuelta:8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Sep 2011)

Milenarisssssssmoooooooooo llegaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Por las horas que son ya en USA, el pepón debe estar desayunando. A ver si se gana hoy el sueldo ...


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2011)

Buenos días amigos...hay que ver donde se ha dado la vuelta esto.

Cosas de brujas.

Seguimos con la tarea.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno, algo más serio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:::::: 

P.D. Del 27 de agosto a las 21 horas. Por si alguien sigue pensando que esto es un casino. Lo es!! pero con las cartas marcadas.8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos días amigos...hay que ver donde se ha dado la vuelta esto.
> 
> Cosas de brujas.
> 
> Seguimos con la tarea.



Se refiere al cruce fibo 50% cona la DTA?


Spoiler


----------



## univac (1 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al final nuestro ilustre maestro triangulero tendra razon, :XX:



Cual de las dos veces, la de 6700 o la de 9700?


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se refiere al cruce fibo 50% cona la DTA?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No, me refería al último objetivo alcista que puse el sábado pasado. Ahora empieza un nuevo partido.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que nos vamos a los 9280 como primera parada , creo que lo veremos el viernes y desde ahi corregiremos para luego llegar al objetivo 9751 para el vencimiento trimestral del 16 un saludo



Lleva usted una racha impresionante. No ceje siga intentándolo ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Cual de las dos veces, la de 6700 o la de 9700?





Creo que eso ha quedado claro ya, no?::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No, me refería al último objetivo alcista que puse el sábado pasado. Ahora empieza un nuevo partido.



Y en ese nuevo partido...






¿Bajamos para más lateral rango 8000-8800
¿O rompemos por arriba siguiendo canal alcista hasta chocar con la DTB del triángulo expansivo? Ese nivel serían los (místicos???) 9280....

No tengo ni idea, supongo que esperar más señales gaceleras ::

Ahhhh himboco a Maese Pollastre y sus niveles! :XX:

edito: Intuyo que los maestros tienen razón. El miedo gacelil me sugiere prudencia. Pero repito que creo que van a llevar razón....


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Bueno al final no se dio el movimiento del Martes pero creo ver algo serio para no más tarde de mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno al final no se dio el movimiento del Martes pero creo ver algo serio para no más tarde de mañana.



No sé, Sr. Pepitoria, son niveles jodidos estos.
¿Esta bajada es para cargarse largos gaceliles y hacer el viaje los leoncios solos?¿Lo de estos días peponiles es un brindis al sol?

La impresión que me da es que todos esperamos que baje para coger ese tren que se nos escapó y nos dejó con cara de tontos  _otra vez igual_. Pero el comentario de MM hace unos días, ese canal que nos llevaría hasta los 9280, la directriz del expansivo... me da a mi que hacia esos niveles nos quieren llevar. Poblar la sabana de gacelas para luego salir de cacería por esos niveles.

Esperemos apariciones foriles futuras que nos alumbren el camino o


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Sabéis a qué hora son los datos USA?.
Lo digo por evitar scalps en ese momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sabéis a qué hora son los datos USA?.
> Lo digo por evitar scalps en ese momento.



14:30h y 16:00h


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Bueno 409.000 vs 410.000 esperado. Seguro que para ellos es un gran dato, ya se huele el verde en usa. No hay por donde cogerlos a esos bastardos.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> jaja, no había visto este mensaje, muchísimas gracias!!
> 
> Pienso revalidar el título hoy habiendo vendido Santanderes a 6,40...cuando todos o lo mayoría creéis que esto seguirá subiendo más.
> 
> ...



¿No le han dicho a usted, hombre de dios, que un requisito imprescindible para poder seguir participando en este hilo es no mencionar esa palabra?

¿Y encima vende las SAN y se queda si poder ir a la junta?


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Productividad USA -0.7% vs -0.5% esperado. Costes laborales +3.3% vs +2.4% esperado.

Datos mixtos hoy. Suerte. Usa verde, dax superando 5700.


----------



## faraico (1 Sep 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿No le han dicho a usted, hombre de dios, que un requisito imprescindible para poder seguir participando en este hilo es no mencionar esa palabra?
> 
> ¿Y encima vende las SAN y se queda si poder ir a la junta?



Vender acciones de SAN le incapacita a uno para ir a la junta? Desde cuando?ienso:


No se preocupe, estoy en contacto con la gente de la junta, nuestro consejero externo no corre peligro.


Ahora relájese y disfrute de la subida


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Ya vino pepon!! que raro que no peguen la espantada despues de toda la mañana mareando la perdiz con bajadas prometedoras.

Se acabo por hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

¿sólo eso es pepón?

bua, tu esperate


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿sólo eso es pepón?
> 
> bua, tu esperate



De momento por lo menos el petroleo ha peponizado bien, perdia un dolar y ahora gira a verde. Seguimos para bingo.

Por cierto que dato tenemos a las 16:00??


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Sep 2011)

apuesto guano en el sp si ISM usano sale pero peor de lo esperado
preparado para comer::

mer..::
datos mixtos


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Encontrado:

(16:00) Estados Unidos: ISM manufacturero de agosto,

(16:00) Estados Unidos: Gasto en construcción de julio,


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Sospecho que los de Onda4 leen este hilo :XX:


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Sospecho que los de Onda4 leen este hilo :XX:



¿Síii? 
y de qué hablan ¿osos polares, embarcaciones de lujo, futbolines, niñas, pollos, zombis, mandriles, gacelas, leones ... etc, etc? 

cuente, cuente ienso:


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Las 16:00. Están preparando al SP para un posible gran movimiento.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

Bueno, en unos minutos se acaba la tranquilidad.

Suerte.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes. Cuente caballero mientras esto arranca...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Sospecho que los de Onda4 leen este hilo :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes 
si pepon esta es ahora...


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

Dicen que a partir de ahora se basarán en sistemas bastante sencillos probados con estadística que no necesitan ni siquiera un ordenador ni cosas tan complicadas como *redes neuronales* para poder ver sus señales


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

pepón awakes


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Sep 2011)

rafaxl estese quieto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



y usted tambien fran200!!!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

jajajajajajaja


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Si hay una palabra para deifinir a los suelta rumores es hijos de la grandisima puta. Llevan media hora con el ism diciendo que 43,5 y zasca 50,6. A tomar por culo el guano, la guana y la madre que les pario, solo van a hacer daño.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Mirad a carpatos.



> ¡Son unos mafiosos! [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Han calentado con rumores falsos para luego disparar el mercado al alza



Son unos putos cerdos, lo mismo ayer con el otro dato del pmi creo que fue. Son yankis, para que definir mas.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Como una lanza...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

Claro ejemplo de por qué tradear cuando se publican este tipo de noticias es un deporte de algo riesgo para las finanzas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Un dia carpatos descubrira la polvora, que tio.


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Dicen que a partir de ahora se basarán en sistemas bastante sencillos probados con estadística que no necesitan ni siquiera un ordenador ni cosas tan complicadas como *redes neuronales* para poder ver sus señales



yaaaa ... entonces hablan de Zombis :XX: 8:


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mirad a carpatos.
> 
> 
> 
> Son unos putos cerdos, lo mismo ayer con el otro dato del pmi creo que fue. Son yankis, para que definir mas.



Cárpatos es del mismo pelaje. Su siemprealcismo es *interesado*.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Una dudilla, ¿que le pasa al dax utimamente que anda algo flojete??


----------



## faraico (1 Sep 2011)

ajaj, joder.....vaya subiditaaaa


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Una dudilla, ¿que le pasa al dax utimamente que anda algo flojete??



Está así desde que ayer *los usanos* pusieran trabas a la venta de la filial americana de D. Telekom.


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

... ahora lo tiran y quedan como unos artistas. Sería de traca.

Asustan a la peña con rumores antes de las 16:00 y recogen el papel. Después lo suben de repente (100 ptos en el DAX, ya está bien eh!). Ahora empezarán a soltar papel y las gacelas a comer como vacas. Sería la hostia que pasase esto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Índice ISM sector manufacturero EEUU cae en agosto a 50,6 ptos

01 sep 2011 - 15:04


NUEVA YORK, 1 sep (Reuters) - La actividad del sector manufacturero estadounidense bajó en agosto pero quedó en un nivel mejor de lo esperado por los analistas, según un informe publicado el jueves. 

El Instituto de Gerencia y Abastecimiento (ISM, por sus siglas en inglés) dijo que su índice sobre el sector fabril nacional estadounidense cayó a 50,6 puntos en agosto, tras los 50,9 puntos de julio. 

Los analistas consultados por Reuters esperaban una lectura de 48,5 puntos para agosto. 

((Washington newsroom, +1 202 898-8318, fax +1 202 898- 8383, washington.economic.newsroom@reuters.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

Ese spike me ha jodido los puntos de entrada del sistema. Habrá que esperar media hora para eliminar el efecto de esa vela.

Panda de cerdos asustaviejas.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2011)

Oh wait, dato güeno = no billetes, no toca bajar hoy??? .

Parece que el dax se va animando, a ver como acaba esto. Me voy a hacer bici.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Esto acaba en verde porque lo dice el señor Mulder.
Palabra del señor.
Amen.
Ya puede ir preparando un siyalodeciayo..
Mis respetos.
A sus pies.
:XX:


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

Señores he llegado aquí esta mañana y:

*Siyalodeciayo....* 

A mi Cárpatos siempre me ha caido muy simpático, es un señor superamable y de trato correctísimo, incluso admiro su humildad, para mi es un señor que se merece los mejores adjetivos que se le puedan dar a un trader.

Pero con el tiempo me he dado cuenta de que al seguir su página acaba uno con cierto sesgo en la cabeza, por eso ahora solo miro su web al final del día cuando todo el pescado ya está vendido. Hace tiempo que a mi las noticias ni fu ni fua, paso de ellas completamente, sigo mi sistema sin distorsiones mentales propias del mundo económico financiero que realmente no me interesan lo más mínimo a la hora de operar.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

El movimiento continua. Ojo a donde tira.

edit: han pelado la vela, aviso


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2011)

Pero si era de esperar... ¿no llevais días diciendo que se estaba preparando una buena? Pues sí, se estaba preparando y lo que aún queda, no os habeis equivocado... a toro pasado supongo que era lo lógico, porque en estos movimientos se espera el acompañamiento de todos, y con mercados donde los cortos están prohibidos (o casi), acompañar hacia abajo es más complicado.

Yo aquí, no estoy para nadie... dejémoslo reposar y a ver que quieren hacer luego. Nada más...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Sep 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> yaaaa ... entonces hablan de Zombis :XX: 8:



y adivinen cuando pasan la segunda temporada??


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El movimiento continua. Ojo a donde tira.
> 
> edit: han pelado la vela, aviso



Si, pero han metido burradas de dinero en la primera subida, solo están saltando stops de largos, no quieren compañía.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

SP, si cerramos en niveles actuales o inferiores, sería el tercer día consecutivo de descarga (todavía falta muuuucha sesión).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> y adivinen cuando pasan la segunda temporada??



OMFG, entonces si que será en octubre!!!!

moriremos cienes de veces!!!


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2011)

gracias por cambiar la foto... la otra me disgustaba un poco...


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Las 16:00. Están preparando al SP para un posible gran movimiento.



Bien visto:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Os dejo un rato.

Requieren de mi atención..aprieten culos.


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> SP, si cerramos en niveles actuales o inferiores, sería el tercer día consecutivo de descarga (todavía falta muuuucha sesión).



Han limpiado stop de cortos a mogollón. Tanto que han subido SP y DAX hasta 1230 y 5800 respectivamente.

Genial el post de Pollastre del otro día sobre el escarnio que puede hacer el DAX en un instante (que no ya minuto). Que nadie dude que los contratos no mini, son para hombres .... y locos (por si alguien se mete sin saber).

::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Han limpiado stop de cortos a mogollón. Tanto que han subido SP y DAX hasta 1230 y 5800 respectivamente.
> 
> Genial el post de Pollastre del otro día sobre el escarnio que puede hacer el DAX en un instante (que no ya minuto). Que nadie dude que los contratos no mini, son para hombres .... y locos (por si alguien se mete sin saber).
> 
> ::::::::::::::::::::::::



Es que no se puede operar en los momentos en que los usanos van a dar noticias de este calado. Es una lotería.

Para todo lo demás, pongan un SL en su vida. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero han metido burradas de dinero en la primera subida, solo están saltando stops de largos, no quieren compañía.



Yo no lo tengo tan claro...uhmm...
están pelando todas las velas

preparando un ojete-calor


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Tanto SP como DAX cotizan igual (aprox.) que a las 15:30. Quién haya salido a dar una vuelta, estará en cuenta que no ha pasado na!
Si es que hay veces que lo mejor es estar con el culete contra la pared.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Han limpiado stop de cortos a mogollón. Tanto que han subido SP y DAX hasta 1230 y 5800 respectivamente.
> 
> Genial el post de Pollastre del otro día sobre el escarnio que puede hacer el DAX en un instante (que no ya minuto). Que nadie dude que los contratos no mini, son para hombres .... y locos (por si alguien se mete sin saber).
> 
> ::::::::::::::::::::::::



ya bueno, pero el susodicho, que estará ahora por su segundo Duque de Alba, comentó (si no entendí mal) que operaba con decenas de contratos :8: ....
Definio una cuenta de 100k€ como media-baja.... :8:

Siempre hubo clases y clases....


----------



## morgan (1 Sep 2011)

Joer, esto parece la montaña rusa espacial ).


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo tan claro...uhmm...
> están pelando todas las velas
> 
> preparando un ojete-calor



Pues no veo ventas fuertes de leoncios, aunque si veo a las gacelas comprando, el saldo leoncio ha bajado como máximo una tercera parte de lo que ha subido con la velita del dato.

Raro, raro....

edito: En el Stoxx se ve lo mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

De 8800 a 8670 en un tris

Increible


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OMFG, entonces si que será en octubre!!!!
> 
> moriremos cienes de veces!!!



eso ya no se, pero espero sea un mes divertido.. 22milmillones de bonos patrios que vencen a renovar.

si no es por la bolsa, por lo menos por la serie.


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya bueno, pero el susodicho, que estará ahora por su segundo Duque de Alba, comentó (si no entendí mal) que operaba con decenas de contratos :8: ....
> Definio una cuenta de 100k€ como media-baja.... :8:
> 
> Siempre hubo clases y clases....



Al que le hayan cazado, le han bajado de medio-baja a "ir restado". Suerte a todos.:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no veo ventas fuertes de leoncios, aunque si veo a las gacelas comprando, el saldo leoncio ha bajado como máximo una tercera parte de lo que ha subido con la velita del dato.
> 
> Raro, raro....
> 
> edito: En el Stoxx se ve lo mismo.



Lo mismo están engordando a las gacelas hasta que se queden preñadas. Luego llaman al de Viernes 13 y a cortar cabezas. Momentos inquietantesienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)




----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

En la visión del día completo, se ve claramente:
-Hasta las 11:00, bajar (140 puntos en el DAX).
-Desde las 11:00 hasta la apertura americana, subida de 80 puntos. Pero subida muy escarpada.
-Hasta las 16:00, bajadote rápida (60 puntos).
-A las 16:00 le meten un offset de 140 puntos y en adelante como el resto del día ... para abajo.

Estaría bien cuanto les ha costado meter ese offset, lo mismo menos de lo recaudado en las descargas constantes previas (y de ayer).


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Preparando la mandrilada...

Los gemelos empiezan a estar nerviosos...


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

SP500, ya está a 1 punto de donde estaba a las 15:59. Miren que me cuesta creer que han entrado con una millonada para estar donde estaban antes. Éstos no son de ir dejándose los cuartos por el caminillo.

Alguien puede dar info sobre el volumen de los leones en el DAX desde la apertura hasta las 15:59, desde las 16:00 hasta las 16:30 y en adelante?.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Sep 2011)

ISM manufacturero 50.6. Previsión 48.5.

Debe haber sido la excusa de primera hora.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Por debajo de los 1210 se pone el tema chungo


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

Pues a mi me parece que los leoncios están acumulando sin que se note, ha entrado mucha pasta al mercado en bloques grandes y esa pasta se queda ahí aunque el precio baje.

Y llevan desde el 26 de agosto haciendo lo mismo, excepto el 30 donde al final lo vendieron todo antes del cierre de sesión.

Hoy seguimos en saldo positivo.


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que los leoncios están acumulando sin que se note, ha entrado mucha pasta al mercado en bloques grandes y esa pasta se queda ahí aunque el precio baje.
> 
> Y llevan desde el 26 de agosto haciendo lo mismo, excepto el 30 donde al final lo vendieron todo antes del cierre de sesión.
> 
> Hoy seguimos en saldo positivo.



Muy interesante lo que comenta amigo Mulder. La realidad es que más allá del movimiento intradía, terminan por dejarlo en el cierre donde quieren/necesitan. De momento hoy mucho ruido pero ahí está sobre el verde.:


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los bueno días!
> 
> Señores, que uds. ven un poco de rojo y ya abren las puertas del abismo.
> 
> Hoy acabaremos en verde igual que ayer, mañana también toca verde, lo siento por los apocalípticos.



Es usted un fiera. Decir esto a las 9:30 de la mañana y acertar, tiene mérito. Y ahora la pregunta de rigor. ¿Este tren llega a 9300?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

Mala pinta tiene esto , ya se que soy muy cansino pero ahora si que veo el comienzo de la segunda parte del guaneo , 8800 o un poco mas arriba pero esto no da mas de si , estamos entrando ya en niveles serios de sobrecompra en diario , estocastico me esta diciendo que como muy mucho llegamos a 9000 y de ahi pa los infiernos un saludo


----------



## Apocalipsis (1 Sep 2011)

¿Cómo es posible que fluctúe de esa forma el índice en la subasta dos días seguidos y en el mismo sentido?

¿Porqué esperan a la subasta para subir las cotizaciones?


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Índice ISM sector manufacturero EEUU cae en agosto a 50,6 ptos
> 
> 01 sep 2011 - 15:04
> 
> ...



y lo que es peor el dato de construcción ha sido horrendo -1.3% visto que se manufactura mucho ::
panda de .................


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es usted un fiera. Decir esto a las 9:30 de la mañana y acertar, tiene mérito. Y ahora la pregunta de rigor. ¿Este tren llega a 9300?



Del Ibex lo único que miro es lo que voy a poner a continuación.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posible que fluctúe de esa forma el índice en la subasta dos días seguidos y en el mismo sentido?
> 
> ¿Porqué esperan a la subasta para subir las cotizaciones?



quieren distribuir por la mañanita ienso:


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que los leoncios están acumulando sin que se note, ha entrado mucha pasta al mercado en bloques grandes y esa pasta se queda ahí aunque el precio baje.
> 
> Y llevan desde el 26 de agosto haciendo lo mismo, excepto el 30 donde al final lo vendieron todo antes del cierre de sesión.
> 
> Hoy seguimos en saldo positivo.



Fran200 ya lo comentó, con la tontería, desde mínimos llevamos un buen pellizco. Todavía está por ver si la recogida ha sido suficiente, en mi opinión, como ya sabéis, no.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Sep 2011)

Dios que me caliento y entro apalancadísimo a MAP, MTS o ACX. Y mañana a las 10h fuera millonario.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos empezado el día con ventas pero han sido de poco calibre, paquetes muy modestos pero el precio ha bajado porque nadie ha presentado batalla en el lado contrario, a las 16 hemos tenido el superpaquetón del día con 314 contratos a la compra, aunque 11 minutos más tarde han vendido la mitad del paquete, luego hemos tenido más ventas pero también de poco calibre.

En subasta solo hemos tenido compras, pero el volumen de esas compras ha sido bastante modesto.

En resumen, hoy no hemos visto aparecer a los leoncios salvo en momentos muy puntuales, el resto del día ha estado dominado por la apatía total y prácticamente solo hemos tenido un par de oportunidades de verlos en acción, sin embargo el saldo del dinero sigue subiendo y de momento nada anuncia que quieran vender.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

estocastico ya en 84 para el ibex , no intenten ganar el ultimo centavo , esto ya no da mas de si , como mucho llegamos a 9000 el viernes o el lunes y a partir de ahi correccion gorda o el segundo tramo guanero , esta vez va en serio no como las otras veces en las que me equivoque  .

el que avisa no es traidor 8:


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> Claca, cuando puedas y tengas ganas, ¿puedes echar unas líneas y leer los posos de café de REE? Gracias



REE:







Muy relevante el suelo que ha hecho REE, puede ser uno de los valores que ya haya visto mínimos independientemente de lo que vaya a hacer el mercado.







A corto tenemos giro, apoyado además en el canal de medio plazo y con una figura de vuelta en diario. No obstante, de momento el precio no demuestra mucha fuerza y eso puede significar ir a cerrar el gap en las próximas sesiones. Hay que vigilar si pierde la alcista de muy corto plazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Pues a pesar de la tonteria de hoy, nada parece haber cambiado,no? Recuelgo la graf ibexiana de esta mañana actualizada y tuneada 







o sube o baja 
Creo que seguiremos hasta los 9280 razones:
Aparte de que sigue dentro del canal alcista, si bien se enfrenta a resistencia de relativa importancia, le queda algo de recorrido alcista (estocástico diario por debajo de 80, estocástico horario girado al alza), hay un cruce bonito entre el techo canal alcista y el techo del triangulo expansivo bajista en el nivel de los 9280. Por otro lado los informes del expediente X indican que los leones compran, luego venden, pero el saldo sigue siendo _positifos_, nunca _negatifos_.
Sin embargo hay varios indicios que indican que va hacia arriba:

Mulder asi lo dice.
RafaXl se está cabreando.
Muertoviviente dice que vamos para abajo.

Así que subirá o bajará, pero y las risas que me pego aqui!!!


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> SAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo colgué como futurible para que lo pudierais aprovechar al 100% si se daba el caso. La operativa sigue vigente. El stop en los 6,05 (ya muy mal R/R), por lo que ahora tal vez haya quien prefiera asegurar el 4% de beneficios, que en una sesión no está nada mal, y si recorta, pues entonces sí, incorporarse de nuevo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

De momento el Gandalf de los 1230 funcionó a las mil maravillas....

Atención, al sp que se le puede estar cayendo el moquillo...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

el lateral a durado mucho mas de lo que tenia previsto , este error a impedido que muertoviviente se jubile , pero ahora ya lo tenemos , en la parte alta del lateral , con estocastico en sobrecompra listos para ir pabajo , el guano final sera retrasado por el 8000 un par de sesiones , pero luego a por los 6700 o 6260 8:


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues a pesar de la tonteria de hoy, nada parece haber cambiado,no? Recuelgo la graf ibexiana de esta mañana actualizada y tuneada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a depender muy mucho del SP. Su situación es esta:



Respecto al Chulibex, en un escenario normal podría llegar al fibo de los 92XX. Sin embargo, en estos niveles ya da la sensación de *"ir persiguiendo el precio"* y eso no me gusta porque aumenta la probabilidades de hacer "cresting".

Tal vez mi opinión esté mediatizada por las 3 descargas que hemos visto en el SP (personalmente no me gustan nada de cara a abrir largos en estos niveles).


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

el sp500 esta en estocastico en 94,5 el que piense que esto puede subir mucho mas que se lo haga ver .

lo tienen todo listo hace un par de dias empezaron a refugiarse en el franco suizo desde euro y dolar  

las probabilidades de owned que veo son minimas asi que me atrevo a decir que el segundo tramo de guano comienza mañana y que nos vamos a por los 6700 o 6260 ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Momento ojete-calor

Agarrense a las kalandrakas que nos podemos ir a los 1200


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

creo que no se han dado cuenta que el sp500 a alcanzado los 1232 puntos 
ese nivel es el 61,8% de la caida 1600-690 

el 61,8% de la caida 16000-6700 del ibex esta en 8820 :rolleye: amigos esta vez no apliquen el sentimiento contrario a muertoviviente porque traigo un guano muy serio 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el sp500 esta en estocastico en 94,5 el que piense que esto puede subir mucho mas que se lo haga ver .
> 
> lo tienen todo listo hace un par de dias empezaron a refugiarse en el franco suizo desde euro y dolar
> 
> las probabilidades de owned que veo son minimas asi que me atrevo a decir que el segundo tramo de guano comienza mañana y que nos vamos a por los 6700 o 6260 ienso:



[YOUTUBE]4eWteViRYgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el sp500 esta en estocastico en 94,5 el que piense que esto puede subir mucho mas que se lo haga ver .
> 
> lo tienen todo listo hace un par de dias empezaron a refugiarse en el franco suizo desde euro y dolar
> 
> las probabilidades de owned que veo son minimas asi que me atrevo a decir que el segundo tramo de guano comienza mañana y que nos vamos a por los 6700 o 6260 ienso:



MV, apuesto por bajadas.

Sin embargo quiero aprovechar para indicarte que ese estocástico tan alto se puede mantener en el tiempo. Incluso, la pauta de precio se puede mantener en lateral y el estocástico corregir la sobrecompra para volver a pegar un latigazo arriba.

No creo que sea el caso pero hay que poner en su sitio al indicador estocástico.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> MV, apuesto por bajadas.
> 
> Sin embargo quiero aprovechar para indicarte que ese estocástico tan alto se puede mantener en el tiempo. Incluso, la pauta de precio se puede mantener en lateral y el estocástico corregir la sobrecompra para volver a pegar un latigazo arriba.
> 
> No creo que sea el caso pero hay que poner en su sitio al indicador estocástico.



creo que no se han dado cuenta que el sp500 a alcanzado los 1232 puntos 
ese nivel es el 61,8% de la caida 1600-690 

el 61,8% de la caida 16000-6700 del ibex esta en 8820 amigos esta vez no apliquen el sentimiento contrario a muertoviviente porque traigo un guano muy serio 

copio y pego , lo tienen todo listo , estos cabrones han hecho un lateral mucho mas duradero que el que me esperaba , pero ahora esta todo en su sitio amigo bertok presenciara el rally bajista en dos tramos y cuando vea el grafico completo pensara que lo a dibujado un niño :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Cierto es que al SP le está entrando el tembleque, y lo que hagamos por aquí dependerá de lo que aguante. Yo no me pondría largo en el SP ahora R/R desfavorable ya que los 1250 dan ya algo de vértigo. Una caida de 50-55 pipos hasta llegar a la base del canal alcista tampoco sería una catástrofe. ¿Dónde llevaría eso al churri? Pues supongo que a los 8300 a ojo de buen cubero. Si el SP rompe esa base del canal, pues abría que ver a donde llega.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que no se han dado cuenta que el sp500 a alcanzado los 1232 puntos
> ese nivel es el 61,8% de la caida 1600-690
> 
> el 61,8% de la caida 16000-6700 del ibex esta en 8820 amigos esta vez no apliquen el sentimiento contrario a muertoviviente porque traigo un guano muy serio
> ...



Dios te oiga.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Invoquemos al oso del guano entonces, ahora ya estamos todos.

Yo soy un oso sin plata
De donde habitan los cortos
Yo soy un oso sin plata
De donde habitan los cortos
Y antes de palmar yo quiero
Mucho guano para todos

Chorus:
Juan Guananera
Me llaman Juan Guananera
Juan Guananera
Me llaman Juan Guananera


Acciones de Unión Fenosa
Y del Banco Santader
Acciones de Unión Fenosa
Y del Banco Santader
Acciones como las gacelas
que pierden siempre sus pelas

Chorus:
Juan Guananera
Me llaman Juan Guananera
Juan Guananera
Me llaman Juan Guananera


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Invoquemos al oso del guano entonces, ahora ya estamos todos.



HEHEHE

Que risión ::


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Dios te oiga.



Da la sensación de que cuando quieren ----> lo suben con facilidad. Yo veo más inercia hacia arriba pero no descarto una bajada a buscar soportes para después subir. Si llégaran a esos soportes, y se los pulen ... entonces ya pensaría en otro escenario.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

No tnego certeza de qué van a hacer pero hay que identificar los rastros que dejan los leones.

Esas descargas indican algo ehhh


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No tnego certeza de qué van a hacer pero hay que identificar los rastros que dejan los leones.
> 
> Esas descargas indican algo ehhh


----------



## univac (1 Sep 2011)

pollastre esta de vacances?

esta desaparecido cuando antes pasaba cada dia....es el olor a guano/muerto? ::


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2011)

de todas maneras aun no se ha roto nada, esta mañana hizo un amago de guano pero fue una falsa alarma................... el cierre de hoy y la apertura europea daran la razon al zombi........o no


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Mañana va a ser un día de infarto

Mucha posibilidad de comernos 30 puntos arriba/abajo en el sp


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Sep 2011)

Se huele el guano y se nota en la cantidad de post, igual no llega pero mañana es viernes y los viernes son dias propicios para el guano. Tampoco nos deberiamos, o por lo menos en este hilo, de alegrar de un guano del cual no sacamos nada gracias a las medidas de los politicos. 

Que suba que asi la vuelta al cole se nota menos que esta todo mu`caro.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se huele el guano y se nota en la cantidad de post, igual no llega pero mañana es viernes y los viernes son dias propicios para el guano. Tampoco nos deberiamos, o por lo menos en este hilo, de alegrar de un guano del cual no sacamos nada gracias a las medidas de los politicos.
> 
> Que suba que asi la vuelta al cole se nota menos que esta todo mu`caro.



Yo sí me alegro y no tengo manía persecutoria ..... ::


----------



## The Hellion (1 Sep 2011)

Yo les leo, me río un rato, sobre todo de mí mismo y mi gacelismo potencial, y me hacen pensar, cosa que les agradezco en extremo. 

No participo porque no tengo qué decir, y muchas de las preguntas que haría serían un incordio, como cuando los niños chicos molestan a los mayores cuando están trabajando. 

De todas formas, ya que no me ha parecido ver ningún comentario explicativo, ¿qué coño ha pasado a las 16:00? Es por cultura general, así que no hace falta que me den explicaciones muy detalladas. Simplemente agradecería que alguien me dijese por qué ha subido todo como un sputnik y para qué se hacen esas cosas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2011)

Mulder te he enviado un privado, no he podido antes porque estaba viendo a Santiago Niño Becerra.

Ha dado una charla organizada por UGT y tengo que decir que tiene más paciencia que un santo porque el turno de preguntas ha sido una auténtica sucesión de mítines de elementos cincuentones de izquierda de los que aquí denominaríamos perroflautas.

Ha tenido cierta gracia cuando ha preguntado al personal si alguien sabía lo que eran los futuros...


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder te he enviado un privado, no he podido antes porque estaba viendo a Santiago Niño Becerra.
> 
> Ha dado una charla organizada por UGT y tengo que decir que tiene más paciencia que un santo porque el turno de preguntas ha sido una auténtica sucesión de mítines de elementos cincuentones de izquierda de los que aquí denominaríamos perroflautas.
> 
> Ha tenido cierta gracia cuando ha preguntado al personal si alguien sabía lo que eran los futuros...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


>



Viendo la imagen, ¿ondeandará Crédito Compulsado?


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

El rojo guanero aflora mis instintos más primarios ::

Linkin Park - Bleed It Out (Madison Square Garden 2011) HD - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ...
> De todas formas, ya que no me ha parecido ver ningún comentario explicativo, ¿qué coño ha pasado a las 16:00? Es por cultura general, así que no hace falta que me den explicaciones muy detalladas. Simplemente agradecería que alguien me dijese por qué ha subido todo como un sputnik y para qué se hacen esas cosas.



Usted no se corte y pregunte. Tampoco se lo tome como algo personal si no se le responde. Lo de las 16:00 ha sido por un dato macro que ha salido mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted no se corte y pregunte. Tampoco se lo tome como algo personal si no se le responde. Lo de las 16:00 ha sido por un dato macro que ha salido mejor de lo esperado.



previo de acojone del personal para que fueran soltando papel para recogerlo y ponerlo más barato a partir de las 16:01 con jugosas plusvalías.

Sólo al alcance del los Market Makers que al hacerlo tan rápido y violento se aseguran que sólo ellos participan de las plusvalías.

Mercado peligroso para el trading.

El viejales que mire mañana la cotización de las acciones se la sudará porque desconocerá el comportamiento intradía de los leones.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se huele el guano y se nota en la cantidad de post, igual no llega pero mañana es viernes y los viernes son dias propicios para el guano. Tampoco nos deberiamos, o por lo menos en este hilo, de alegrar de un guano del cual no sacamos nada gracias a las medidas de los politicos.
> 
> Que suba que asi la vuelta al cole se nota menos que esta todo mu`caro.



Aún quedan bastantes valores para poder ponerse corto.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

buenas noches amigos , eh cometido un error con lo del sp500 y ibex sus 61,8% .

el 1232 es el 61,8% de la caida 1600-690 pero el 8820 no es el 61,8% de la caida 16000-6700 sino que es el 61,8% de la subida 6700-12240 , como ven el ibex es muy bajista 8:


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

Ponte un avatar como diox manda.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted no se corte y pregunte. Tampoco se lo tome como algo personal si no se le responde. Lo de las 16:00 ha sido por un dato macro que ha salido mejor de lo esperado.



Muchas gracias (también al Sr. Bertok, pero todavía no se hacer multiquotes), en cuestión de un par de meses me temo que les asaré a preguntas (en el afterhours), pero serán de índole más bien léxica, y si nadie me responde, tampoco me lo tomaré como algo personal. 

A estas alturas ya tengo claro que si quiero que me respondan siempre, siempre, debería haberme puesto Hellen como nick, pero qué le vamos a hacer, errores de principiante. 

También había pensado cambiar mi avatar por este otro, que es lo mismo, pero diferente







pero entonces igual me tomaban por la prima heavy de animosa, y tampoco es eso.


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


>



Ya le ha pagado el copyright a nuestra queridisima Doña Pecada? ienso:

A Mix (CP) se le echa en falta, aprendí muchas cosas de él.

BL, ustec con el becerro .... ese que decia que oro era una mala himbersión cuando estaba regalado :XX:, menudo iluminati, ojalá hubiera pillado más onzas 

Disclaimer: el horo no se come, es una burbuja como el ladrillo, no puedes encender con el una hoguera igual que con los papelitos verdes o


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

no encuentro la forma de cambiarme el avatar ? una ayudita


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Muchas gracias (también al Sr. Bertok, pero todavía no se hacer multiquotes), en cuestión de un par de meses me temo que les asaré a preguntas (en el afterhours), pero serán de índole más bien léxica, y si nadie me responde, tampoco me lo tomaré como algo personal.
> 
> A estas alturas ya tengo claro que si quiero que me respondan siempre, siempre, debería haberme puesto Hellen como nick, pero qué le vamos a hacer, errores de principiante.
> 
> ...



Copiando portadas del los Priest .... :fiufiu: Hellion, me quedo con The Sentinel, aunque Haldford está mayor, el pasado 2 de Agosto volví ha nacer en el concierto de los Judas, DIOS!!!!!!! son lo más Jrande de la música

Judas Priest - The Sentinel - YouTube

Metal is my religion, and Judas is my Priest


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Muchas gracias (también al Sr. Bertok, pero todavía no se hacer multiquotes), en cuestión de un par de meses me temo que les asaré a preguntas (en el afterhours), pero serán de índole más bien léxica, y si nadie me responde, tampoco me lo tomaré como algo personal.
> 
> A estas alturas ya tengo claro que si quiero que me respondan siempre, siempre, debería haberme puesto Hellen como nick, pero qué le vamos a hacer, errores de principiante.
> 
> ...



Por diox, animosa en este hilo nooooooooo.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no encuentro la forma de cambiarme el avatar ? una ayudita



macho, del 2006 y con 1000 posts ..... ya te vale.

Enreda en el perfil y sube el avatar. Es más fácil que adivinar tendencias ::


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no encuentro la forma de cambiarme el avatar ? una ayudita



Si, póngase un icono de la FSF + Libre office y le hará la competencia a BL ::

EDIT: Dejo de postear tontás. Espero al ibex arriba para pillar ETF inversos baratos para mi churumbel 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2011)

no se lo explican ustedes bien a hellion........... lo q pasaba es q hoy estaba todo algo bajista y de un mal dato (ha sido inferior al anterior) como por los mentideros decian q iba a ser horrible, por debajo de 50 (= recesion), lo han convertido en una excusa para pegar un cohetazo q jodiera los stop loss a todos los q iban cortos, arruinara a los q iban sin stop loss y les hiciera ricos solo a ellos (han sido mas rapidos q usain bolt)

por cierto, el cierre USA es pre-guano, mañana va a ser un dia interesante

era el dia 5 cuando el Zapatero negro iba a anular medidas para estimular la economia USA?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Foto finish en los 1204, ha hecho un mínimo en 1203, (3 puntitos escaso de los 1200)

Verde, como se dice verde, no ha acabado esto mucho y es que cuando se ataca a los máximos de forma salvaje (como ha pasado a las 16:00h) y escupen la vela formada como si fuera un hueso de cordero rancio a varios metros de la boca esta claro que por ahí no va a ir los cauces de la sesión.

Veo mañana toques a los 1190-1180. Ojo a romper más abajo y con fuerza esto que sería el acabose, *pero* yo creo que hay muchas posibilidades que pepon saque la cartera y nos vayamos a máximos y superándolos 1230-1240. Mañana creo que puede ser una jornada de locos, muchas gacelas van a quedar aplastadas en la carretera por esas idas y venidas tan fuertes.

La última bajada ha sido pero que muy controlada, sospechoso. Espero un after-night tranquilo para que se cumpla y tal vez el toquecito a los 1200


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Foto finish en los 1204, ha hecho un mínimo en 1203, (3 puntitos escaso de los 1200)
> 
> Verde, como se dice verde, no ha acabado esto mucho y es que cuando se ataca a los máximos de forma salvaje (como ha pasado a las 16:00h) y escupen la vela formada como si fuera un hueso de cordero rancio a varios metros de la boca esta claro que por ahí no va a ir los cauces de la sesión.
> 
> ...



capaces son de todo................ acuerdese de lo de los contratos peponicos del dax q salieron como alma q lleva al diablo al dia siguiente

la noche puede q hoy sea muy larga o no.............. por cierto, esta mañana creo q el BCE saco a pasear la chequera cuando se giro el mercado......... lo haran mañana tambien si viene un tsunami?????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Copiando portadas del los Priest .... :fiufiu: Hellion, me quedo con The Sentinel, aunque Haldford está mayor, el pasado 2 de Agosto volví ha nacer en el concierto de los Judas, DIOS!!!!!!! son lo más Jrande de la música
> 
> Judas Priest - The Sentinel - YouTube
> 
> Metal is my religion, and Judas is my Priest



Yo los vi en valencia... 
pain
pain 
killer
killer


----------



## The Hellion (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo los vi en valencia...
> pain
> pain
> killer
> killer



Y yo en Bilbao :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

de momento el estocastico del sp500 se a girado a la baja , esto tiene buena pinta -_-


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> capaces son de todo................ acuerdese de lo de los contratos peponicos del dax q salieron como alma q lleva al diablo al dia siguiente
> 
> la noche puede q hoy sea muy larga o no.............. por cierto, esta mañana creo q el BCE saco a pasear la chequera cuando se giro el mercado......... lo haran mañana tambien si viene un tsunami?????



Ostia, eso lo vi yo en directo... Creo que alguien de este hilo calculó las minusvalías de esa jugada leoncia y fueron de -25M€ aprox.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ostia, eso lo vi yo en directo... Creo que alguien de este hilo calculó las minusvalías de esa jugada leoncia y fueron de -25M€ aprox.



si, lo hizo pollastre, hoy con ese subidon alguno tambien habra dejado pelo en la gatera

señor muerto viviente.......... q cojones se ha puesto de fotoooooooo??????? ::


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2011)

Se me cae la lagrimilla 

Son muy jrandes

Viavan los Priest y los cortos (si el "libre mercado" lo permite :: )


----------



## The Hellion (1 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no se lo explican ustedes bien a hellion........... lo q pasaba es q hoy estaba todo algo bajista y de un mal dato (ha sido inferior al anterior) como por los mentideros decian q iba a ser horrible, por debajo de 50 (= recesion), lo han convertido en una excusa para pegar un cohetazo q jodiera los stop loss a todos los q iban cortos, arruinara a los q iban sin stop loss y les hiciera ricos solo a ellos (han sido mas rapidos q usain bolt)
> 
> por cierto, el cierre USA es pre-guano, mañana va a ser un dia interesante
> 
> era el dia 5 cuando el Zapatero negro iba a anular medidas para estimular la economia USA?



Muchas gracias. Sigo teniendo problemas con los cortos y las gráficas; si sube, ganas, y si baja, pierdes, ya me entiende usted... :o

Y pensar que me reía de mi mujer porque cuando íbamos hacia el sur le daba la vuelta al mapa... :XX:


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de momento el estocastico del sp500 se a girado a la baja , esto tiene buena pinta -_-



No nos engañe con ese avatar. Usted no pasa desapercibido y su mensaje es un GAME OVER en toda regla.

Hágase el favor. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si, lo hizo pollastre, hoy con ese subidon alguno tambien habra dejado pelo en la gatera
> 
> señor muerto viviente.......... q cojones se ha puesto de fotoooooooo??????? ::



es un gato de los andes :Baile: lo rescate de un cementerio de mascotas 8:


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Se me cae la lagrimilla
> 
> Son muy jrandes
> 
> Viavan los Priest y los cortos (si el "libre mercado" lo permite :: )



Hamijo, cómo pasan los años ....

Judas Priest - The Sentinel [Barcelona 2.08.2011] - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

El Sr. MV se está haciendo un experto en el foro. Para obtener el título de PhD Forum Magister e hace falta lo siguiente:
1) Dar algún que otro thank a los demás conforeros.
2) Añadir en su firma "El guano va a llegar, por TÉCNICO"

:XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es un gato de los andes :Baile: lo rescate de un cementerio de mascotas 8:



es usted raro raro raro

sr. hellion ya se desliara, no se preocupe, cuando uno pierde pasta espabila mas rapido ::::

jajajajajaj si la foto del gato la ha sacado de wikipedia :XX: es usted la caña :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Aqui estuve yo....
[YOUTUBE]pLE7_y-wzpM[/YOUTUBE]
Video dedicado a todos los que se ponen cortos en SAN y BBVa estos dias....


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pa los que quieren ponerse largo , calculo que el lunes 5 tendremos rebotito en 7770


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, cómo pasan los años ....
> 
> Judas Priest - The Sentinel [Barcelona 2.08.2011] - YouTube



Yo estaba entre el público, llorando de la emocion o (mi canción favorita de Judas). Pero en Victim of Changes parecia el Halford de los 80's.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2011)

Ya han tocado los 1200


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> pa los que quieren ponerse largo , calculo que el lunes 5 tendremos rebotito en 7770



Te emocionas en exceso porque en 2 jornadas no va a perder 900 puntos.

Déjala caer con calma, son las mejores caidas, las que más daño hacen y las que desaniman a la gacelada a participar en rebotes que auténticas trampas.


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Ya le ha pagado el copyright a nuestra queridisima Doña Pecada? ienso:



Tenemos un acuerdo, le pago una acción del Botas cada vez que lo uso. Menos mal que el próximo pago *será en octubre* ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2011)

en cuanto rompamos los 8000 como te descuides lo tienes en los 6260 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Cambio de firma, a ver como se ve...


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Al BUND lo tengo en vigilancia intensiva. Cuando llegue el momento, alejaré el gráfico a ver si se pueden detectar indicios de cansancio importantes, porque ya comenté que estoy viendo cosillas interesantes. Mientras, recordar que la estructura alcista sigue intacta, y hasta en el muy corto plazo parece haber roto una bandera de continuidad al alza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUND:







Este tiene pinta de ser el planteamiento correcto, aunque la resolución, obviamente, no puede anticiparse. El BUND sigue claramente alcista en el medio plazo.

DOW:







La superación de la directriz punteada ha dado casi 300 puntos hasta la resistencia que señalaba. Es completamente normal que frene en seco en estos niveles. Si tenemos giro o no, es algo que está por ver, pero que el precio se entretenga debe poner en estado de alerta las posiciones largas. Los leones cuando suben no hacen prisioneros: quien está dentro bien, quien no, se queda fuera, por lo que ir despacito, con buenos datos, sin ganas y, lo más importante, con cortos prohibidos en varios mercados, a mí me huele mal. Hasta que no se vea ese fibo superado con fuerza, el DOW sigue bajista y con mala pinta (ver además el canal en el RSI).

VIX:







La volatilidad sigue elevada y al estar en un lateral no arroja demasiada luz acerca de sus intenciones. Puede ser que lo peor ya haya pasado, o puede que no, en cualquier caso, niveles por encima de 25 señalan peligro. Personalmente pienso que todavía queda caída y que, por lo tanto, veremos nuevas alzas en este índice.


----------



## necho (1 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta; en dónde veis el "after hours" de los indices americanos en real time?


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> VIX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You'll never walk alone*


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> *You'll never walk alone*



Esos ositos!! ::



Walk on...
Through the rain...
Walk on...
Through the rain
Walk through the wind
And your dreams be tossed and blown...

Walk on... (walk on)
Walk on... (walk on)
With hope (with hope)
In your heart...
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone.
Alone...


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cambio de firma, a ver como se ve...



Grandiosa!!! ))


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Grandiosa!!! ))



por 1 acción del SAN puedo personalizar mi firma al gusto del cliente :XX:


----------



## faraico (1 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cambio de firma, a ver como se ve...



jajaja, muy buena, muy buena....)


----------



## vyk (1 Sep 2011)

Me apunto al hilo.

Bolsa+Judas Priest...lo máximo.

Otro que estuvo en el concierto de A Coruña.

Por cierto, yo creo que mañana los Judas son alcistas. Palabrita de Haldford.


----------



## Yo2k1 (1 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en cuanto rompamos los 8000 como te descuides lo tienes en los 6260 8:



Todavía crees en eso después de ayer decir que 9700?
Y en dos días caerá 800?
En que quedamos, sube, baja, o todo lo contrario.


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Si hay una palabra para deifinir a los suelta rumores es hijos de la grandisima puta. Llevan media hora con el ism diciendo que 43,5 y zasca 50,6. A tomar por culo el guano, la guana y la madre que les pario, solo van a hacer daño.



Es que son eso y más. Van a por la gacelas y se las follarán aún con 90 años. Creo que Darwin lo llamaba "evolución natural".
Al igual que a un tío le suben las hormonas ante un buen pibón, a estos pájaros se les afilan los colmillos. Yo creo que no son leones, son peores porque son capaces de aniquilar por placer.

P.D: Peores fechorías han hecho .... y peores las harán. Como digo muchas veces, .... con el culete pegado a la pared y nada de ir sin toalla a baños extraños.

:


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bien visto:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Os dejo un rato.
> 
> Requieren de mi atención..aprieten culos.



Si digo la verdad, me estaba llamando la atención como lo estaban bajando desde media hora antes. Pensé, ingenuo de mí, que estaban llenando "la arena" de pesimismo para luego darle un rayajo para abajo a las 16:00 y meterse ellos después. Todo ello, con independencia de la valoración de la noticia, ya que eso es lo de menos.

Tenía 1 contrato DAX preparado para darle al botón cuando he visto una raya verde que se escapaba por arriba de la pantalla (vamos se le ha metido entre las faldas de la recepcionista del piso de arriba) .... y además el terminal no aceptaba órdenes en el DAX del bloqueo que tenía. No sé si le han metido mucha pasta o no para subirlo pero me dá la impresión que sólo han comprado leones y que a la venta debería haber bastante poco porque lo han limpiado entre las 15:39 y las 15:39.

Después ha sido un contínuo goteo desde 1230. Vamos que le han subido 20 puntos del golpe para seguir igual.

Yo no es que tengan la capacidad de mover los índices a su antojo, es que lo saben hacer de maravilla y con picardía extrema.

En cualquier caso, a medio plazo ... no ha pasado nada. Sigue igual que ayer y lo que ha cambiado es que parece que están depurando un poquito para que se sumen una nueva gacelada. Vamos a ver si llega a los soportes y cómo se comporta ahí.

Por mi parte, hats off!.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Sep 2011)

Jodó con el 3T del IBEX, me da a mi que mañana (con la sesión que se presenta) pasamos de largo los 4000 mensajes y tocará abrir la tercera parte de un trimestre que se esperaba tranquilito... :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

No he podido resistirme... 







:XX: 

Sin acritud y tal

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Sep 2011)

Que todos tengan un buen día
Dejo una par de frases célebres para hoy ……​
*"La suerte es aquello que sucede cuando la preparación y la oportunidad se encuentran"*
(Seneca)

*"Todos los triunfos nacen cuando nos atrevemos a comenzar"*
(Eugene Ware)

*"Atrévete a equivocarte y soñar"*
(Schiller)

*"Céntrate en lo que quieres que suceda"*
(Bob Parsons)

*"El triunfo del verdadero hombre surge de las cenizas del error"*
(Pablo Neruda)

*"Si una persona es perseverante, aunque sea dura de entendimiento, se hará inteligente; y aunque sea débil se transformará en fuerte"*
(Da Vinci)

*"Aquel que vive de esperanzas corre el riesgo de morirse de hambre"*
(Benjamin Franklin)

*"Quien atribuye a la crisis sus fracasos y penurias, violenta su propio talento y respeta más a los problemas que a las soluciones"*
(Albert Einstein)

*"No esperes por el momento preciso. Empieza ahora. Hazlo ahora. Si esperas por el momento adecuado, nunca dejarás de esperar"*
(Jasmine Gillman)


----------



## The Hellion (2 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> *Yo creo que no son leones, son peores porque son capaces de aniquilar por placer.*
> 
> P.D: Peores fechorías han hecho .... y peores las harán. Como digo muchas veces, .... con el culete pegado a la pared y nada de ir sin toalla a baños extraños.
> 
> :



Déjense de leones, es el Nightcrawler: 

¿Qué come?... ¿Qué come?.... Gacelas :XX:

[YOUTUBE]UgjRfraQDjg[/YOUTUBE]

Acurrucados en el sótano 
Con el terror en la mirada 
Sin atreverse a moverse ni para respirar 
Mientras la criatura aúlla 

Mueren al instante 
Como se temían 
Sus almas van al cielo 
Mientras la bestia se da un festín de sangre y carne 

No les distraigo más, que he convertido el hilo del IBEX en el Monsters of Rock. Pero Judas tiene razón. Si hasta los Maiden le pedían que fuese su guía...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Todavía crees en eso después de ayer decir que 9700?
> Y en dos días caerá 800?
> En que quedamos, sube, baja, o todo lo contrario.



la verdad , es que no esperaba que la duracion del lateral fuese tan grande y me eh confundido totalmente lo reconozco , pero ayer cuando vi que el 8800 aguantaba y viendo el nivel maximo del sp500 es cuando finalmente todo encajo a la perfeccion .

anduve como pollo sin cabeza por eso me pase al euro-dolar , una pena no haber aguantado un poco mas los cortos :ouch: un saludo


----------



## morgan (2 Sep 2011)

Madre, como viene la apertura a esta hora. 

O mucho cambia la cosa o me parece que hoy habrá que agarrarse a los cortos de lo que se pueda.


----------



## Nico (2 Sep 2011)

Matad a todos que Dios sabrá separar a los justos cuando sus almas lleguen al cielo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad , es que no esperaba que la duracion del lateral fuese tan grande y me eh confundido totalmente lo reconozco , pero ayer cuando vi que el 8800 aguantaba y viendo el nivel maximo del sp500 es cuando finalmente todo encajo a la perfeccion .
> 
> anduve como pollo sin cabeza por eso me pase al euro-dolar , una pena no haber aguantado un poco mas los cortos :ouch: un saludo



O sea, resumiendo, vuelves a afirmar el 7000 y pico o menos para ya mismo? Esta semana?


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, resumiendo, vuelves a afirmar el 7000 y pico o menos para ya mismo? *Esta semana?*



Eso no equivale a decir "hoy"?

Eso si sería un viernes negro, 1000 puntos perdidos en un día, podría ser épico!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

espero que mis cortos en Sacyr pasen a verde, o mato a Del Rivero.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, resumiendo, vuelves a afirmar el 7000 y pico o menos para ya mismo? Esta semana?



El nivel que mencionas es el 7250 , pero ahi como mucho tendremos rebotito intradiario , los niveles fuertes para girarse al alza son el 6700 y 6260 , necesitaremos unas 10-12 sesiones para alcanzarlos


----------



## necho (2 Sep 2011)

Joder con el DAXi. Entre el "after hours" de ayer y el "pre market" de esta mañana se ha zampado el 3% que había ganado antes de ayer :8: ::


----------



## Yo2k1 (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El nivel que mencionas es el 7250 , pero ahi como mucho tendremos rebotito intradiario , los niveles fuertes para girarse al alza son el 6700 y 6260 , necesitaremos unas 10-12 sesiones para alcanzarlos



Ya. Bueno es que decía los números porque realmente cualquiera de esos niveles ya me parece tremendo. 
Ya el 7250 lo veo bajísimo, los 6 mil y pico ni te cuento. Y en 10-12 sesiones o sea casi una semana y poco?
Y claro, no de golpe o sea, a 7 mil y pico en breve.
Esto esta interesante. A ver si aciertas esta vez. Y desde luego, se da vida al hilo. Esperemos con expectación esos 7200. Con eso ya te doy por "acertado" aunque no siguiera a los 6 mil


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Bueno pues ya llego a estar por debajo de los 1200

Veo emoción para este día


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

corto 8650  

en 8000 cierro cortos espero rebotito y corto que te crio en 8200-8300 , en 7770 lo mismo rebotito y en 8000 corto que te crio , luego quedo corto pal guano gordo :Baile:


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El nivel que mencionas es el 7250 , pero ahi como mucho tendremos rebotito intradiario , los niveles fuertes para girarse al alza son el 6700 y 6260 , necesitaremos unas 10-12 sesiones para alcanzarlos



A forrarse!!!!.
Tengan cuidado que ese tren no aparece por ningún sitio (ni pautas de volumen y gráficos). De momento, habría que romper los mínimos anteriores y hasta entonces hay dos soportes. Si eso sucede, MM sería candidato para presidente del foro


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2011)

Pero vamos hombre !!!!

Ayer conseguí subirme al tren en 8620, justo unos minutos antes del dato de las 16:00, pero en ese momento estaba en el coche y poco después de ruta en bici durante 3 horitas.
Ahora prácticamente vuelvo a estar en el mismo sitio después de pasar por el 8.800 :´( y se ponen de todos de acuerdo por dar finiquitado el trayecto :S

Que duro ser gacela


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pero vamos hombre !!!!
> 
> Ayer conseguí subirme al tren en 8620, justo unos minutos antes del dato de las 16:00, pero en ese momento estaba en el coche y poco después de ruta en bici durante 3 horitas.
> Ahora prácticamente vuelvo a estar en el mismo sitio después de pasar por el 8.800 :´( y se ponen de todos de acuerdo por dar finiquitado el trayecto :S
> ...




Ups!!!.
Quiero decir que yo no veo ningún desplome tan evidente. El tren que referencio es el bajista y no lo veo al menos tan claro con MM. Queda mucha tela por cortar y yo creo que algo más debería subir esto (aunque estemos en momento correctivo).
Suerte con sus boletos.:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ups!!!.
> Quiero decir que yo no veo ningún desplome tan evidente. El tren que referencio es el bajista y no lo veo al menos tan claro con MM. Queda mucha tela por cortar y yo creo que algo más debería subir esto (aunque estemos en momento correctivo).
> Suerte con sus boletos.:



¿quien es MM ? si se refiere a mi por aqui me llaman MV


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Miren aqui el analista de renta4 con el triangulo simetrico grandote ::
sera cabron 

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿quien es MM ? si se refiere a mi por aqui me llaman MV



Sorry, así es.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

Yo sigo sin ver volumen leoncio vendedor, de hecho no veo leoncios por ningún lado, el saldo no baja ni veo tampoco ninguna señal.

Aunque si espero para hoy una mañana bajista sin exageraciones (ya la estamos viendo, esto no es una predicción) y una tarde alcista, donde deberíamos retomar las subidas de nuevo.

Ya veremos si me equivoco mucho.


----------



## Overlord (2 Sep 2011)

los metales arrean fuerte ¿es un anticipo del guano?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> los metales arrean fuerte ¿es un anticipo del guano?



y el franco suizo , ahi se estan refugiando desde euro y dolar , sin contar que al oro le han subido por dos ocasiones las garantias y no lo han podido tirar 8:


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el franco suizo , ahi se estan refugiando desde euro y dolar , sin contar que al oro le han subido por dos ocasiones las garantias y no lo han podido tirar 8:



Al menos para USA, metales fuertes = perspectivas de inflacción largo plazo = mayor masa monetaria = estimulos hasta las orejas.

Y como la FED le meta estímulos, al SP le van a volver a calentar y contra eso no puede ni el tato.

Be carefull, como dice Mulder ... a ver si los leoncias están llenando las alforjas así que como que nadie les ve.

Hagan lo que hagan, a las gacelas las están cebando ::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Al menos para USA, metales fuertes = perspectivas de inflacción largo plazo = mayor masa monetaria = estimulos hasta las orejas.
> 
> Y como la FED le meta estímulos, al SP le van a volver a calentar y contra eso no puede ni el tato.
> 
> ...



normalmente cuando la FED y el BCE actuan para salvar a la humanidad , suele ser epico , la FED se reune me parece que el 20 y 21 y por ahi el BCE aprobara que la compra de bonos de los paises cerdos pase a ser algo de lo mas normal , asi que el timing es llegar al objetivo el dia anterior a que esto ocurra y asi nos pueden salvar en el ultimo momento


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> normalmente cuando la FED y el BCE actuan para salvar a la humanidad , suele ser epico , la FED se reune me parece que el 20 y 21 y por ahi el BCE aprobara que la compra de bonos de los paises cerdos pase a ser algo de lo mas normal , asi que el timing es llegar al objetivo el dia anterior a que esto ocurra y asi nos pueden salvar en el ultimo momento



¿hoy no había reunión del FOMC o la FED para hablar de medidas para reactivar la economía sin decir 'QE3'?


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> normalmente cuando la FED y el BCE actuan para salvar a la humanidad , suele ser epico , la FED se reune me parece que el 20 y 21 y por ahi el BCE aprobara que la compra de bonos de los paises cerdos pase a ser algo de lo mas normal , asi que el timing es llegar al objetivo el dia anterior a que esto ocurra y asi nos pueden salvar en el ultimo momento



Parece un escenario muy de tiralíneas. Una reflexión, no están para salvarnos, sino para cazarnos y complicarnos.
En fín, el día 21 veremos qué hacen los políticos ... y qué hacen los mercados.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿hoy no había reunión del FOMC o la FED para hablar de medidas para reactivar la economía sin decir 'QE3'?



pues no lo se pero sera alguna reunion de segunda categoria porque la reunion donde anunciaran la QE3 sera el 20 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

Habemus de acongojarnus?


----------



## univac (2 Sep 2011)

Estoy por crear un nuevo indicador tecnico, que dependa de la cantidad de posts en este hilo por hora. La anticipacion de guano y el guaneo son perfectamente detectables, asi como cuando esto sube tranquilamente que no postea ni el tato.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

ya empieza a animarse esto :Baile: despues de que la enfermedad del merme atacase mi cartera , ya hiba siendo hora de que recuperase los pipos que palme :ouch:

por cada pipo que me han robado yo les robare 50


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Estoy por crear un nuevo indicador tecnico, que dependa de la cantidad de posts en este hilo por hora. La anticipacion de guano y el guaneo son perfectamente detectables, asi como cuando esto sube tranquilamente que no postea ni el tato.



Tu indicador estaría contaminado por la prohibición de cortos en algunos mercados.

No cortos-> sólo se opera a largo->no se postea cuando sube->regocijo porque baja->abundancia de posteos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Señores anden tranquilos que ayer metieron una vela de 160 puntos, esto hoy lo ponen en verde en menos de un minuto. 

Como se ha puesto corto, señor Muertoviviente?


----------



## univac (2 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tu indicador estaría contaminado por la prohibición de cortos en algunos mercados.
> 
> No cortos-> sólo se opera a largo->no se postea cuando sube->regocijo porque baja->abundancia de posteos



Me parece que no, esa prohibicion solo afecta la operativa, no la psicologia del individuo que es lo que se vierte aqui


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2011)

Puaj !!! perdidos los 8600, fuera y a esperar el próximo tren :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores anden tranquilos que ayer metieron una vela de 160 puntos, esto hoy lo ponen en verde en menos de un minuto.
> 
> Como se ha puesto corto, señor Muertoviviente?



asi es corto desde 8650 , pero le advierto que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras asi que mucho cuidado con aplicar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Puaj !!! perdidos los 8600, fuera y a esperar el próximo tren :´(



cargue cortos señor rosonero o espere al 6260 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

Discusión mañanera con Señor univac (diálogo de besugos _insaid_)



Spoiler






univac dijo:


> Me parece que no, esa prohibicion solo afecta la operativa, no la psicologia del individuo que es lo que se vierte aqui



Ya pero el tiempo mientras se opera no se postea, de forma que habrá más post cuando el mercado baja que cuando sube


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Estoy por crear un nuevo indicador tecnico, que dependa de la cantidad de posts en este hilo por hora. La anticipacion de guano y el guaneo son perfectamente detectables, asi como cuando esto sube tranquilamente que no postea ni el tato.



estamos correlacionados con el olor a guano

SAN -3,9%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

La verdad es que sus continuos post han exaltado a mi niño, que no para de gritar, que entre contologordolargo que el señor Muertoviviente esta viendo triangulos de nuevo, pero ya dije que este tren ya lo tome y gane, ahora espero en otra parada, si al final resulta lo que usted dice, por mi parte se le recompensara con un trofeo, estoy por ver cual.

PD: Del Rivero cabron.


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargue cortos señor rosonero o espere al 6260 8:



Eso es pecado y por ahora me resisto a hacerme una cartera solo para poder meter cortos. Esperaré :|


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Habemus de acongojarnus?



esta descontado :XX:

ademas, hace poco salio alguien diciendo que el BCE no es como la FED (en serio) ::

edit: un poquito acongojado deberiamos estarlo, el grafico muestra la confianza que se tienen entre bancos.. y por lo que se ve, es muy poca.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Sep 2011)

largo en el SAN.........


----------



## ghkghk (2 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> largo en el SAN.........



¡Más gente como tú necesita este país!

¿No has vuelto a plantearte TRE? Tras la corrección de ayer (+20% los 3 primeros días de la semana) vuelve a ser la menos mala del IBEX. Tengo la impresión de que va a coger las subidas de éste como un cohete.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Pasaba a saludar y dar los guanos días.

De momento, las velas mandan.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> largo en el SAN.........



Así me gusta.
Yo hasta 8 no las suelto.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

esto esta comenzando asi que vamos lentamente , el aceleron vendra al romper los 8000 :baba:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Sep 2011)

por cierto, me gusta la beta de PRT, mejor visualizacion general y mejoras añadidas.

alguien mas se ha percatado?

i bon dia a tothom!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Señor Muertoviviente, he encontrado un avatar para usted, el triangulo feliz, y el resto gacelario y leoncitos cuadraos.







En dias como hoy me alegro de haber soltado las san en 6,7


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Ya tocó los 1190 en el after el sp...No creo que llegue más allá (más abajo de los 1180 está tonuel certificando) y el bandazo lo puede dar pronto.

Pobres gacelillas. Ya se huele la sangre


----------



## moboncio (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto esta comenzando asi que vamos lentamente , el aceleron vendra al romper los 8000 :baba:



hay que ve si se rompen y cómo, si lo hace 1ª parada 7500, pero aún falta para eso


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En dias como hoy me alegro de haber soltado las san en 6,7



Antipatriota


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

según forexpros la acción de SAN lleva sin moverse de los 6,21 más de 25 minutos

?????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Antipatriota



Mi banco solo tiene una duraccion






es mentira estamos quebraos, te lo digo fernando







me quedo con tol dinero y los dividendos en papelitos


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> según forexpros la acción de SAN lleva sin moverse de los 6,21 más de 25 minutos
> 
> ?????



si antes hablo...6,22


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> según forexpros la acción de SAN lleva sin moverse de los 6,21 más de 25 minutos
> 
> ?????



Están preparando la mascletá final..


----------



## univac (2 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> según forexpros la acción de SAN lleva sin moverse de los 6,21 más de 25 minutos
> 
> ?????



en algunos valores la cosa lleva practicamente plana desde hace dos horas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están preparando la mascletá final..



Usted me asusta, diganos lo que sepa...


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

Ibex el que menos cae de europa


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted me asusta, diganos lo que sepa...



Voy en línea con lo que dice Mulder. Están haciendo una bajada sin tirar muchos platos.

Muy posiblemente haya un subidón con superación de máximos (ojete calor), incluso hoy mismo. Todo dependerá me supongo del dato del paro (y tal vez alguna noticia más) pero eso es sólo la excusa. En 1210 puede que esté la clave.

Un clásico de los clásicos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ibex el que menos cae de europa



habrán suspendido las cotización de todas las acciones ::
o habrán prohibido cortos, largos y hasta los cortados :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están preparando la mascletá final..



Y en la batalla final... ¿Triunfará el verde, o el rojo que viene con doble carga? Ya sabe usted de parte de quien iría yo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> según forexpros la acción de SAN lleva sin moverse de los 6,21 más de 25 minutos
> 
> ?????



El volumen de SAN es flojo a pesar de la caída. El de TEF si es elevado para lo que llevamos de sesión.

Edito: Algo que parece lógico, ya que sobre TEF si se pueden poner cortos y sobre SAN no.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

La de verde está más resultona


----------



## ghkghk (2 Sep 2011)

Hablamos poco de OHL. ¿A alguien le gusta para largos cuando toquemos los 6.000 famosos de MV?


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Sep 2011)

Mini Resumen:

El Ibex pierde en torno a un 2% a media mañana, en línea con los principales índices europeos. A la espera de un mal dato mensual de paro en Estados Unidos, y ante la mala previsión de déficit en Grecia, las Bolsas caen y la prima de riesgo española sube a 297 puntos básicos.


----------



## Nico (2 Sep 2011)

Camaradas, ya me retiro.

Sabed que si el SAN rompe por abajo de los 6,13 Dios matará TODOS los gatitos que encuentre. Haced lo posible para que ello no ocurra.

Por el contrario, una hermosa vela de 200 puntos dirigida al infinito será un reconocimiento de vuestra fe y lealtad. Espero que os inclineis por esta opción.

La Virgen *SAN*ta os proteja.

[ MODE ANALISIS TECNICO BASADO EN FE OFF ]


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hablamos poco de OHL. ¿A alguien le gusta para largos cuando toquemos los 6.000 famosos de MV?



amigo , cuando toquemos el suelo temporal , lo que hay que comprar es santander y bbva no hay mas ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

BIS se pasara hoy a comprar deuda o ya si eso mañana?


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hablamos poco de OHL. ¿A alguien le gusta para largos cuando toquemos los 6.000 famosos de MV?



En esos niveles el acojonamiento del personal puede ser épico:cook:

Coincido con MV en comprar SAN y BBVA, pero añadiría IBE y TEF para diversificar...


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BIS se pasara hoy a comprar deuda o ya si eso mañana?



diga usted todo, BIS = BCE

parece q hoy o piensan q luego subimos o q con su cacito no van a parar el tsunami ::::


----------



## ghkghk (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo , cuando toquemos el suelo temporal , lo que hay que comprar es santander y bbva no hay mas ienso:





faraico dijo:


> En esos niveles el acojonamiento del personal puede ser épico:cook:
> 
> Coincido con MV en comprar SAN y BBVA, pero añadiría IBE y TEF para diversificar...




No soy ni de Madrid ni de Barça, ni de Pegaso ni Dragón, ni de Oliver o Mark Lenders... Soy del Valencia, el Cisne y Philip Callaghan. Asú que sólo miro TRE, OHL, BME, AMS...

O me hago rico o caigo con todo el equipo. SAN ni tocarlo. Y T5 sólo cortos por su asquerosa programación.


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

esto se anima....para abajo


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No soy ni de Madrid ni de Barça, ni de Pegaso ni Dragón, ni de Oliver o Mark Lenders... Soy del Valencia, el Cisne y Philip Callaghan. Asú que sólo miro TRE, OHL, BME, AMS...
> 
> O me hago rico o caigo con todo el equipo. SAN ni tocarlo. Y T5 sólo cortos por su asquerosa programación.



q rarito es usted

a q su numero es el 3 y su metal el bronce?


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

El caso es que por abajo tenemos un interesante gap por cerrar en el S&P que nos podría llevar hasta el 1173, sin embargo sigo sin ver salidas de pasta de los leoncios, yo creo que hasta la semana que empieza el 12 de septiembre no nos toca bajar, recuerden que dije que bajaríamos fuerte al principio y luego nos pasaríamos un período hasta mitad de octubre haciendo laterales.

Desde luego tiene pinta de cumplirse, ahora nos mandan arriba mientras el gacelerío de los triangulitos anda corto :XX: y lo suben hasta la semana donde tocan vencimientos trimestrales, donde el gacelerío se pone largo y les toca otra vez sufrir en su trasero la apisonadora bajista de los leoncios, a la semana siguiente se cierra el gap del S&P hacia el día 22 de septiembre.

De ahí nos pondríamos laterales y aburridos.

A mi me suena bastante razonable.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q rarito es usted
> 
> a q su numero es el 3 y su metal el bronce?



El 8... y nunca me había planteado tener un metal favorito. Quizá el estramonio ese que está tan de moda ahora.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El caso es que por abajo tenemos un interesante gap por cerrar en el S&P que nos podría llevar hasta el 1173, sin embargo sigo sin ver salidas de pasta de los leoncios, yo creo que hasta la semana que empieza el 12 de septiembre no toca bajar, recuerden que dije que bajaríamos fuerte al principio y luego nos pasaríamos un período hasta mitad de octubre haciendo laterales.
> 
> Desde luego tiene pinta de cumplirse, ahora nos mandan arriba mientras el gacelerío de los triangulitos anda corto :XX: y lo suben hasta la semana donde tocan vencimientos trimestrales, donde el gacelerío se pone largo y les toca otra vez sufrir en su trasero la apisonadora bajista de los leoncios, a la semana siguiente se cierra el gap del S&P hacia el día 22 de septiembre.
> 
> ...



se me hace que al final va a resultar ser usted el " gacelerio " 8:


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se me hace que al final va a resultar ser usted el " gacelerio " 8:



Si me equivoco me mudaré a la sabana


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

AVISO IMPORTANTE

He dado orden de compra en SAN a 6,185.

Siempre que se me cruza la orden la acción baja y baja.....así que vended ahora que la podréis comprar más barato, 100% gazzelle seal of approval


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se me hace que al final va a resultar ser usted el " gacelerio " 8:





Mulder dijo:


> Si me equivoco me mudaré a la sabana



Esto suena a duelo.

Venga rapido formemos el tipico corro del colegio, PELEA PELEA PELEA :XX::XX::XX:

Solo quedara uno, :


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> AVISO IMPORTANTE
> 
> He dado orden de compra en SAN a 6,185.
> 
> Siempre que se me cruza la orden la acción baja y baja.....así que vended ahora que la podréis comprar más barato, 100% gazzelle seal of approval



orden cruzada, avisados quedais:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

los triangulitos nunca existieron , me equivoque porque el lateral duro demasiado , cuando se rompio el triangulo no hubo volumen de rotura , una equivocacion gorda lo reconozco , si usted lee lo que dije cuando empezo el rebote pronostique que llegariamos a los 8700-8800 y tambien que hariamos un lateral y que volveriamos a los mismos 8700-8800 para el inicio del segundo tramo bajista , pero entre el primer 8800 y el segundo 8800 yo calculaba que pasarian 5 o 6 sesiones y pasaron muchas mas lo que me termino confundiendo un saludo ienso:


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2011)

Largo en TEF a 14,24. (in Mulder we thrust).

Me llama la atención la diferencia con otra de sus gemelas, France Telecom, que "sólo" cae un 0,83%.


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Largo en TEF a 14,24. (in Mulder we thrust)



No nos queda otra que confiar...

Y no hacer caso al premarket USA, rojito rojito...

Premarket Stock Trading - CNNMoney


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Sep 2011)

A las 14:30 horas viene lo importante se publicará la tasa de desempleo en Estados Unidos y el cambio en nóminas no agrícolas, y parece que el DAX empieza a coger un par de bocanas de aire viendo la que se le viene (Mulder, hoy no estoy contigo)


----------



## scalibu (2 Sep 2011)

aviso a navegantes.

14h30	[Imprimir]	


Estén atentos al dato de empleo a esa hora. Les pondré el dato lo más veloz que pueda, pero por favor sean prudentes, la volatilidad va a ser salvaje, se puede perder mucho, y no olviden los barridos de stops.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes, 

BIS esta usted ahi, hola, esta ahi?
Porfavor la cerdada europea le necesita. Gracias. Nosotros les podemos dar todo el arenal de mallorca, de momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Que raro que hoy no esté Fran por aquí...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que raro que hoy no esté Fran por aquí...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Nos acercamos a la hora del despelote. Cierren las puertas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Spoiler



Largo ibex 8555, sl de 60 puntitos



Lo se, estoy muloco.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Momento ojete-calor

Rezando por las almas de las tiernas gacelillas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Operación conservadora:

Mulder la aprueba
Sentimiento contrario-muertevivientista


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

hay que tener mucho valor para apostar a un buen dato de empleo , con la que esta cayendo y con lo capitalistas que son los usanos tienen que haber destruido empleo a puntapala ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

JO JO

Como han petado stops

Son unos craks


----------



## Depeche (2 Sep 2011)

Creo que vamos a seguir viendo grandes bajadas en el ibex en los próximos dias.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2011)

Empleo no agricola 0 vs +75.000 esperado. Si, cero.


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que tener mucho valor para apostar a un buen dato de empleo , con la que esta cayendo y con lo capitalistas que son los usanos tienen que haber destruido empleo a puntapala ienso:



Helicopter...


----------



## AssGaper (2 Sep 2011)

la puta de oros, ¿Habéis visto el DAX lo que ha hecho?

PD: he revisado el SP y los demas mercados y hostia puta. Como es posible que hagan esas barridas tan brutales?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

yalodeciayo , lo importante es saber el punto de giro , porque lo acomodan de tal forma que luego los datos macroeconomicos acompañan


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> la puta de oros, ¿Habéis visto el DAX lo que ha hecho?



IMPREZIONANTE.

Ya vengo avisando que en estos momentos no se puede tradear. Es una tómbola.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

A ver que hace ahora...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Helicopter...



¿te refieres a dato malo por lo tanto QE3 que te crio ? el problema amigo es que ya estan sobrecomprados asi que de subidas con datos malos nada 8:


----------



## faraico (2 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> AVISO IMPORTANTE
> 
> He dado orden de compra en SAN a 6,185.
> 
> Siempre que se me cruza la orden la acción baja y baja.....así que vended ahora que la podréis comprar más barato, 100% gazzelle seal of approval



facepalm, pacepalm everywhereeee


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2011)

como esto no mejore con los USA nos vamos a hacer triple suelo

si, muertoviviente me posee


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2011)

SANTANDER	SAN	6,117	-5,00%	

Certificados a gogo para hoy si los usanos no echan el freno.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Sep 2011)

Parece un nuevo día de gran guano.


----------



## aitor33 (2 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> la puta de oros, ¿Habéis visto el DAX lo que ha hecho?
> 
> PD: he revisado el SP y los demas mercados y hostia puta. Como es posible que hagan esas barridas tan brutales?





Índices antes de las 14:30 h y después a los 5 minutos

alemania -2.5/3.8
Francia -2.40/3.6 futuros dj-0.60/1.5
Londres -1.5 /2.5 futuros sp-0.80/1.7
Ibex - 2.23/3.1


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Spoiler



Cierro, que coño cierro, melancerrao largo con -63 pipos, antes 60 pipos era un margen amplio, ahora manventilaogacelisticamentefacil



Las sacyres me redimen.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Movimiento tocho como me temía...

Si los 1180 (sp) se mantiene puede ser muy buena entrada

Los gemelos están en orden aún


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

La sesión es muy laaarga y los usanos se las suelen gastar como ya sabemos en el hilo.

El cierre es crucial.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2011)

joder, ahora un pullback lento hasta los USA y luego nos despeñamos todos de la mano

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente aviso , el que avisa no es traidor , el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista a muerto :: 

el segundo tramo bajista a empezado despues del descanso o lateral , ahora a las manos inquietas recomiendo cortos y olvidarse un par de semanitas 8:


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Sep 2011)

Estados Unidos no creó empleos en agosto. La tasa de paro se mantuvo estable en el 9,1%.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente aviso , el que avisa no es traidor , el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista a muerto ::
> 
> el segundo tramo bajista a empezado despues del descanso o lateral , ahora a las manos inquietas recomiendo cortos y olvidarse un par de semanitas 8:



macho, no ha comenzado nada hasta que no se rompa la figura de consolidación tras el primer descalabro de Agosto.

Hayq ue dejarlo trabajar, no te emociones.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente aviso , el que avisa no es traidor , el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista a muerto ::
> 
> el segundo tramo bajista a empezado despues del descanso o lateral , ahora a las manos inquietas recomiendo cortos y olvidarse un par de semanitas 8:



Y yo a usted le recomiendo que revise su ortografía.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión es muy laaarga y los usanos se las suelen gastar como ya sabemos en el hilo.
> 
> El cierre es crucial.



amigo bertok , es que no es capaz de ver que nos espera un guano cansino , continuamente cayendo con algun rebotito intradia :8:

estas oportunidades no pueden desaprovecharse ienso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Estás ya en verde en tus sacyres? Me alegro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Estás ya en verde en tus sacyres? Me alegro.



Si, la entrada la tengo en 5,26. Hasta los cuatro euros no ceso en el empeño. Ahora andan copypasteandod desaladoras por medio mundo, pero es que la compañia es lamentable. Ademas ahora tengo a favor el 6200 triangulero del señor Muertoviviente :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Quien programa las "lanzas" que peta los stops merece patíbulo hehe....


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Minuto y resultado.

Chulibex:



SP:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

nos giramos desde sobrecompra , hasta alcanzar sobreventa para girarnos al alza tenemos que irnos a los 6700 0 6260 , el nivel a romper es el 8000 para salirnos del lateral , pero aguantara un par de sesiones nada mas .

ya vamos a por los 4000 post , mejor abrir la tercera parte de habeis visto el guaneo del ibex :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Los 1180,... como los peten...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo bertok , es que no es capaz de ver que nos espera un guano cansino , continuamente cayendo con algun rebotito intradia :8:
> 
> estas oportunidades no pueden desaprovecharse ienso:



Soy guanero en esta situación de mercado, pero los gráficos me dicen que se está corrigiendo la pauta de precio dentro de la pauta de consolidación de corto plazo. De momento no dicen nada más.

Hay que ir quemando etapas y al final llegaremos al mismo fin.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

no había visto lo del dax....ay que me lol


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Soy guanero en esta situación de mercado, pero los gráficos me dicen que se está corrigiendo la pauta de precio dentro de la pauta de consolidación de corto plazo. De momento no dicen nada más.
> 
> Hay que ir quemando etapas y al final llegaremos al mismo fin.::



la unica etapa que veo yo es el 8000 una vez se rompa la caida nos lleva muy abajo ienso: 

yo en estos momentos es cuando me aprovecho para cargar y cargar , ademas de apalancarme mas y mas sabiendo que la tendencia es marcadamente bajista no hay riesgo :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)




----------



## aksarben (2 Sep 2011)

Si ya ha dicho pollastre cienes de veces que quedarse abierto antes de un dato es un suicidio... :8:


----------



## morgan (2 Sep 2011)

Arrgggg, toda la mañana corto en TEF desde los 14,40 .Me salgo en 14,20 por lo del paro yanki y lo que decía mulder de subidas por la tarde (me acojonó) . 

Y ahora cuando llego me encuentro esto :´(.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Arrgggg, toda la mañana corto en TEF desde los 14,40 .Me salgo en 14,20 por lo del paro yanki y lo que decía mulder de subidas por la tarde (me acojonó) .
> 
> Y ahora cuando llego me encuentro esto :´(.



Pero es que la sesión gringa aun no ha empezado ::

Aprovecho para recordarselo al resto de foreros.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero es que la sesión gringa aun no ha empezado ::
> 
> Aprovecho para recordarselo al resto de foreros.



pues reza para un giro cuando abran en gringolandia pq vienen aun con mas ganas de guano q los de este foro ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

si hay por aqui alguno que tenga fe en el guano que traigo lo unico que recomiendo aparte de estar corto es olvidarse de esos cortos unos 10 dias , estarse quietecito un saludo ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Mandando SMS a 1180 

"Quiero ganar pasta"

Remitente: Pepon


----------



## morgan (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero es que la sesión gringa aun no ha empezado ::
> 
> Aprovecho para recordarselo al resto de foreros.



Sí . He aprovechado a hacer un cortito en TEF rapidito (hoy era un día para cortos al SAN, ********* devolvernos los cortos :´( ) y ya me he salido por si acaso. Igual recupera algo al final, pero el rojo fuerte no lo quita hoy nadie. 

Voy a mirar la apertura yanki, a ver la dirección del "mete-saca" final.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero es que la sesión gringa aun no ha empezado ::
> 
> Aprovecho para recordarselo al resto de foreros.



Por eso digo que la sesión es muuuy larga. Los usanos pueden esperar al cierre europeo para tomar la dirección que más les interese.

De momento, no veo excesiva dureza en la caida desde la comunicación del dato de empleo.


----------



## Masta_Killa (2 Sep 2011)

Duda sobre broker ING Direct: ¿puede operarse tanto largo como corto? Si es así, podrían detallar algo más la operación. Gracias adelantadas.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

es asi como lo hacen , por ejemplo los gringos suben y suben , entonces todo el mundo piensa que solo puede subir .

los gringos vienen pa acompañar la caida , luego cuando lleguemos al objetivo seguro que como estan acojonados por la caida y solo piensan en cortos no se ponen largos :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Masta_Killa dijo:


> Duda sobre broker ING Direct: ¿puede operarse tanto largo como corto? Si es así, podrían detallar algo más la operación. Gracias adelantadas.



Corto no. Largo es muy caro salvo para el Buy & Hold porque no tiene comisiones de custodia y el resto de mandangas varias.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

El DAX y el SP están al límite del dolor. Pasar estos niveles es mala señal para los larguistas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

En el dax hoy es increible lo que esta pasando, yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## aitor33 (2 Sep 2011)

os habéis quedados mudos ¿qué está pasando? el sp500 ha traspasado el 1180 a partir de ahora qué, ¿rumbo al guano directamente?


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2011)

Pues el Ibex se resiste a caer :8:

Habrá que dejar los largos para la robasta


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Sep 2011)

Hoy es otro día guanero más para guardar en nuestra memoria:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

estamos en el segundo tramo bajista , olvidense de los graficos como tuvieron que olvidarse de ellos en el primer tramo , el BIG GUANO va a reventar todo soporte :baba:


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

En el Stoxx ya se empieza a ver algo de salida de dinero, pero aun sigue siendo una cantidad ridícula si contamos todos los días pasados de acumulación. En el S&P sigo viendo a los leoncios muy parcos a la hora de vender, aunque algo venden, pero es que aun estamos por encima del saldo del cierre de ayer...

No les veo muy convencidos con el guano, la verdad.


----------



## Yo2k1 (2 Sep 2011)

De todas maneras lleváis los que sabéis muchos días hablando del 8000 como nivel mas o menos clave y aun esta lejos. 
Los gráficos y los análisis de Claca casi siempre hablan de esas niveles, así que para el giro real a la baja, supongo que todavía estamos lejos. Tendrá que repetirse esto varios días mas


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues el Ibex se resiste a caer :8:
> 
> Habrá que dejar los largos para la robasta



cae un 3,5% y se resiste a caer , por dios lo que hace en el cerebro unos cuantas sesiones de rebote :: 

por cierto que solo fueron para aliviar la sobreventa y reanudar la caida


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Como los 1180 los traspase Tonuel toma el aparato


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cae un 3,5% y se resiste a caer , por dios lo que hace en el cerebro unos cuantas sesiones de rebote ::
> 
> por cierto que solo fueron para aliviar la sobreventa y reanudar la caida



Desde la apertura usana :no:


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

aitor33 dijo:


> os habéis quedados mudos ¿qué está pasando? el sp500 ha traspasado el 1180 a partir de ahora qué, ¿rumbo al guano directamente?



hay un riesgo importante de tirón al alza.

Lo mejor es cerrar el chiringo y mirar el lunes.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

bueno en mi caso , para mi esto es el segundo tramo bajista 

asi que no me queda otra que cebarme con el ibex a mas no poder asi que quedare corto pa el lunes con dos cojones 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya tocó los 1190 en el after el sp...No creo que llegue más allá (más abajo de los 1180 está tonuel certificando) y el bandazo lo puede dar pronto.
> 
> Pobres gacelillas. Ya se huele la sangre



Pongo lo de esta mañana que ha funcionado de maravilla...


----------



## Seren (2 Sep 2011)

Yo no veo tanta sorpresa por el dato de empleo americano, hay previsiones de estancamiento o crecimiento lento no se que esperaban. Todo agosto corrigiendo el mercado a la baja por esas mismas previsiones, debería estar descontado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como los 1180 los traspase Tonuel toma el aparato









Pues yo tampoco lo veo tan negro, veo probable que se rompan los 1180, pero deberían aguantar los 1160. Si rompen esa DTA pues lateral o guaneo del bueno. El tiempo dirá. Lo que si está claro es que hacen lo que les sale de los huevos, 130 pts daxianos en 1 direccion en un santiamen, tirón de otros tantos en el otro. En el SP velones de 30 puntos. Anda y que les den por culo que en esa plaza, Guybrush, no torea.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

Señores, el saldo diario de los leoncios en el S&P acaba de pasar a positivo, ahora solo falta que el precio acompañe, aunque parece acompañar.


----------



## Yo2k1 (2 Sep 2011)

A que esto al final cierra en verde? Sigo pensando que lo mejor es "sentimiento contrario" y que MV en breve hablara de los 17.000.Esperemos


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> A que esto al final cierra en verde? Sigo pensando que lo mejor es "sentimiento contrario" y que MV en breve hablara de los 17.000.Esperemos



todavia no se a dado cuenta pero el sentimiento contrario verdadero , nos dice que pabajo


----------



## univac (2 Sep 2011)

Estimado MV no puedo contar cuantos mensajes ha puesto hoy pregonando guano, no por mas repetirlo llegara antes, ya ha quedado clara su apuesta (la de hoy, claro)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Sep 2011)

me h metido largo en el santander 


no lo he podido remediarrr!!!!!!!!!!!:´´´´(


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes adoradores del guano. A falta de ración, dos tazas. Pero aquí no suelta papel ninguno de los que lo agarraron abajo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Sep 2011)

me he convertido en un "magggdito especulador" no tengo alma

me voy a ir a la puerta de un colegio a robar a los niños...

no me puedo mirar ni al espejo:´´´(


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> me he convertido en un "magggdito especulador" no tengo alma
> 
> me voy a ir a la puerta de un colegio a robar a los niños...
> 
> no me puedo mirar ni al espejo:´´´(



no te preocupes, si bajan con el guano se veran expiados tus pecados :XX:

aprovecha a meterle cortos al botas (creo q se puede hacer para cubrir cartera, creoooooo)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no te preocupes, si bajan con el guano se veran expiados tus pecados :XX:
> 
> aprovecha a meterle cortos al botas (creo q se puede hacer para cubrir cartera, creoooooo)



no me mireisss!!!

me siento sucio


tonuel, de verdad yo me iba a poner corto no sé que me ha pasado!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes adoradores del guano. A falta de ración, dos tazas. Pero aquí no suelta papel ninguno de los que lo agarraron abajo.



Usted siempre aparece en el momento más oportuno 

Los gemelos andan jugando con cerillas y polvora


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Sep 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> no me mireisss!!!
> 
> me siento sucio
> 
> ...



Creo que has entrado a buen precio, pero el tiempo dirá.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Sep 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> me he convertido en un "magggdito especulador" no tengo alma
> 
> me voy a ir a la puerta de un colegio a robar a los niños...
> 
> no me puedo mirar ni al espejo:´´´(




zapatero ordeno cortos por tipos como tú, aunque claro que se puede esperar de alguien que no diferencia entre derecha e izquierda::


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Creo que has entrado a buen precio, pero el tiempo dirá.



6,104 o


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> me he convertido en un "magggdito especulador" no tengo alma
> 
> me voy a ir a la puerta de un colegio a robar a los niños...
> 
> no me puedo mirar ni al espejo:´´´(



Hamijo, que lo de 'marditoh ejpeculador' y 'antipatriota' solo se le aplica si va ud. corto. Es ud. un santo y una ayuda incuestionable para la fortaleza de esta nuestra comunidad


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hamijo, que lo de 'marditoh ejpeculador' y 'antipatriota' solo se le aplica si va ud. corto. Es ud. un santo y una ayuda incuestionable para la fortaleza de esta nuestra comunidad



ahhhh vale, me quita un peso de encima o:fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (2 Sep 2011)

Al final lo más importante va a ser como terminen cerrando en Europa y después lo que decidan hacer los usanos marcará el rumbo definitivo al guano o una posible vuelta...


----------



## necho (2 Sep 2011)

El DAXi casi rosando los -4.00% :8:


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

Está claro que los gringos no están soltando son los europeos los que hacen la suelta porque el euro está cayendo a plomo hoy.

¿que pasará cuando cierre europa?


----------



## DeCafeina (2 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> zapatero ordeno cortos por tipos como tú, aunque claro que se puede esperar de alguien que no diferencia entre derecha e izquierda::



Ya nos lo explicaba El Roto:


----------



## Yo2k1 (2 Sep 2011)

Santander casi un 6% abajo, estoy hasta por comprar yo algo, pero si me acabo creyendo a MV, puede que llegue a 3 euros o asi, con lo cual os seguire viendo desde la barrera, creo yo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

los gringos no estan soltando porque asi ayudan a sus compis europedos , distribuyen mientras parece que los gringos caen poco , luego del cierre los gringos pabajo 8:


----------



## Desencantado (2 Sep 2011)

Deberían prohibir los largos desde hoy. Todo. Compras y te lo quedas para los restos.

Todo lo demás es ejpeculación y ganas de tocar los cojones.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2011)

sr pepitoria, recuerde lo q le dije esta mañana !!!!!

aun queda, pero es factible q se cumpla


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sr pepitoria, recuerde lo q le dije esta mañana !!!!!
> 
> aun queda, pero es factible q se cumpla



Todo es posible,...el nivel indicado ha funcionado (y sigue funcionando) bastante bien, mientras que no se lo lleve por delante, cuidado y suerte!


----------



## safiboss (2 Sep 2011)

Buenas todos, lleva cerca de un año leyendo el foro, hasta que hace unos días decidí aportar mi poca experiencia, a esta comunidad. En primer lugar felicitaros a todos por vuestras aportaciones porque aunque esteis o no acertados servis de mucho.

Bueno a ver como acaba todo, apostaría a que en algún fin de semana nos sueltan un QE3 para "salvar" la banca o un eurobono o algún pelotazo, los viernes pueden ser buenos días si sois temerarios y os la quereis jugar para la apertura del lunes.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

safiboss dijo:


> Buenas todos, lleva cerca de un año leyendo el foro, hasta que hace unos días decidí aportar mi poca experiencia, a esta comunidad. En primer lugar felicitaros a todos por vuestras aportaciones porque aunque esteis o no acertados servis de mucho.
> 
> Bueno a ver como acaba todo, apostaría a que en algún fin de semana nos sueltan un QE3 para "salvar" la banca o un eurobono o algún pelotazo, los viernes pueden ser buenos días si sois temerarios y os la quereis jugar para la apertura del lunes.



esas cosas pasan cuando estamos en sobreventa extrema , osea despues de estar cayendo a plomo un par de semanas 

pd estamos en sobreventa y lo que usted dice ocurrira hacia el dia 20 un saludo :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes,

seguimos en los mismo, a ver si hacen algun movimiento y sobretodo, hoy se demuestran los hombres, quien se quede dentro, hoy es un hombre y se lo puede decir a su suegro con todas las letras.

Del Rivero mamon apoyo tu gestion, sigue asi que llegamos a los 2€ accion.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> seguimos en los mismo, a ver si hacen algun movimiento y sobretodo, hoy se demuestran los hombres, quien se quede dentro, hoy es un hombre y se lo puede decir a su suegro con todas las letras.
> 
> Del Rivero mamon apoyo tu gestion, sigue asi que llegamos a los 2€ accion.



muertoviviente se queda dentro con dos cojones 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente se queda dentro con dos cojones 8:



espero q el lunes no sea muertoviviente "il castrati" :cook:


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> espero q el lunes no sea muertoviviente "il castrati" :cook:



Yo creo que será muertoyjaponizado


----------



## safiboss (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que será muertoyjaponizado



Esperas subidón para el lunes?

Yo veo un largo lateral hasta que la propia evidencia de la situación nos lleve a que los bancos centrales actuen, comprar a estos valores a medio plazo no me parece una locura, la verdad.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Peponazo incoming to 1192??


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2011)

Los usanos remontando piano-piano y el Ibex que no da ni para un largo robastero :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Sep 2011)

Comienza la sesion para los leoncios, la robasta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

Ese rosonero, Lord of Robastras. :XX:


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, el saldo diario de los leoncios en el S&P acaba de pasar a positivo, ahora solo falta que el precio acompañe, aunque parece acompañar.



Dios te oiga porque me he metido para adentro. En donde ha rebotado hay fibo y soporte.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Sep 2011)

la robasta, la robasta ............ y el lunes fiesta en USA eso dice Carpatos


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

safiboss dijo:


> Esperas subidón para el lunes?
> 
> Yo veo un largo lateral hasta que la propia evidencia de la situación nos lleve a que los bancos centrales actuen, comprar a estos valores a medio plazo no me parece una locura, la verdad.



Espero subidón para toda la semana que viene para pasmo de zombies y ejpeculadoreh a largo plazo de SAN solo para acudir a las juntas :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

JA JA

Ahora lo entiendo todo

EEUU	

<====================> LUNES 5 <====================> 

Cerrado por festivo por día del “Labour Day”


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2011)

Nada, no le he sacado ni cinco a la robasta 

Fuera y buen finde !!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Sep 2011)

Que bien se comporta Mapfre...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

Insiders 
[ BANCO SANTANDER ] 






Francisco Luzón López comunica la venta de 8.000 acciones del Banco Santander a 6,22 euros por título.



:8:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero subidón para toda la semana que viene para pasmo de zombies y ejpeculadoreh a largo plazo de SAN solo para acudir a las juntas :XX:



eggg que dan una gorras muy chulasssss!!!!:::


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2011)

De bolsacava



> Comentario de Mª Ángeles Cava sobre el IBEX 35 y el S&P 500.- En nuestro comentario de ayer relativo al IBEX dijimos: "... es probable que se produzca un retroceso a muy corto plazo, vamos a fijar un nivel de soporte próximo cuya perforación nos avisaría del desarrollo de un movimiento lateral. Tomaremos como referencia el 8.650. La perforación de este nivel nos avisaría del desarrollo de una fase correctiva de la subida previa. En tal caso, el primer objetivo de caída sería el 8.500. Es probable que estemos a las puertas de una caída que corrija la subida de estos últimos día, debemos tener en cuenta que los gestores ya no tendrán tanto interés en la subida puesto que a ellos les interesaba cerrar al alza el 31 de agosto."
> 
> El IBEX abrió a la baja, hizo un mínimo en 8.615 y al cierre volvió a la zona de máximos por la ola compradora que se produjo tras la publicación del ISM (la actividad industrial se mantuvo en expanción) estadounidense.
> 
> Seguimos pensando lo mismo que dijimos ayer: creemos que lo más probable es que el IBEX corrija parte de la subida y que se encamine hacia el 8.500. Una vez concluya la corrección,* muy probablemente se encaminará hasta la zona de los 9.000*.



Bolsacava-Anlisis tcnico independiente


----------



## INTRUDER (2 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo sigo sin ver volumen leoncio vendedor, de hecho no veo leoncios por ningún lado, el saldo no baja ni veo tampoco ninguna señal.
> 
> ...



Eso me gusta, predicciones acertadas, si señor.

:


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

INTRUDER dijo:


> Eso me gusta, predicciones acertadas, si señor.
> 
> :



Si en los aciertos también participara en el hilo felicitando, entonces sus aportaciones tendrían algo de valor aquí, mientras tanto, quedan como una simple anécdota que desaparecerá en la siguiente página.:no:

P.D. Si en algún momento me he perdido alguna felicitación por su parte al maestro acepto el baneo, lefazo y japonada trasera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si en los aciertos también participara en el hilo felicitando, entonces sus aportaciones tendrían algo de valor aquí, mientras tanto, quedan como una simple anécdota que desaparecerá en la siguiente página.:no:
> 
> P.D. Si en algún momento me he perdido alguna felicitación por su parte al maestro acepto el baneo, lefazo y japonada trasera.




Pues ya te digo yo que despues de ver la previsiones del maestro para la semana que viene tenemos un hermoso gap a la baja el lunes,el resto de la semana no se,pero eso es seguro.

Y no,yo no acepto lefazos en caso de error :no:


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues ya te digo yo que despues de ver la previsiones del maestro para la semana que viene tenemos un hermoso gap a la baja el lunes,el resto de la semana no se,pero eso es seguro.
> 
> Y no,yo no acepto lefazos en caso de error :no:



Cito para que quede constancia, pero creo que el tema lefazo no queda a criterio del elemento receptor ::::

De todas formas, pase lo que pase, seguro que nos pegamos unas risas !SOLO ES DINERO!


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

Cagüen... voy largo en el Sp... y me están cociendo a fuego lento...


y al final romperemos los mínimos de la mañana y nos vamos otros 10-15 puntos abajo... si ejj que lo estoy viendo...


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Cagüen... voy largo en el Sp... y me están cociendo a fuego lento...



Y si no es mucho preguntar, a que temperatura se metió usted en el agua?


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Y si no es mucho preguntar, a que temperatura se metió usted en el agua?



Pues cuando estaba templadita, 1183... Si no es por la cantidad, si la cosa se mueve... pues vale... es por la espera... creo que nos quedamos con las ganas de romper por arriba los 1186-7 pero es que ni fú ni fá...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Minuto y resultado.

SP:



Chulibex:




Es dificil pensar en más caidas hoy (sobre todo en el Chulibex). El próximo lunes es festivo en USA, tradicionalmente las bolsas europeas suben cuando el mercado usano está cerrado. Si el lunes vemos caidas en europa, mala señal para los larguistas.

Suerte y buen tradeo.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues cuando estaba templadita, 1183...



Macho, ¿vas si SL?


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

Vamos a ver si estas entradas que hay ahora tienen recorrido, y le dan una oportunidad.

Están intratables, en mi gráfico cualquier intento de oferta a 182 la cortan de raiz.

Again!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Yo lo hice en los 1180, que se están agarrando como el bebe a la teta de su madre amorísima

Fran cuentenos algo. Cuando usted aparece me supone que esta venteando, buscando la perdiz que salta

p.d. ¿japonada trasera?, que me he perdido en este tiempo


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

El problema es que todo el mundo se ha ido puente... no hay pasta para bajar... pero tampoco se mueve arriba...


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Vamos a ver si estas entradas que hay ahora tienen recorrido, y le dan una oportunidad.
> 
> Están intratables, en mi gráfico cualquier intento de oferta a 182 la cortan de raiz.
> 
> Again!



..........................


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

¡Un barrilete cosmico apareció!







Los tiburones están de regreso


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, ¿vas si SL?



Por supuesto que no. Pero si me pongo un SL de 5 puntos con la apertura que hemos tenido y el recorrido que llevamos... bueno, eso pensaba yo... pero lo dicho hoy se han ido todos a Los Cayos.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Por supuesto que no. Pero si me pongo un SL de 5 puntos con la apertura que hemos tenido y el recorrido que llevamos... bueno, eso pensaba yo... pero lo dicho hoy se han ido todos a Los Cayos.



Si supera los 1180, vas a tener la posibilidad de salir a pre o con beneficios.

Ojalá tengas suerte o.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

Mínimos crecientes a un minuto en el muy corto plazo. Invitan a subir al tren...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)




----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mínimos crecientes a un minuto en el muy corto plazo. Invitan a subir al tren...



Los estoy viendo. Lo malo es que en 82 y 86 hay resistencia en cortísimo.

Vamos a ver si conseguimos sacar unos dólares antes de cerrar la jornada 

Edito: Los mínimos decrecientes se han puesto feos. Guardamos la escopeta.


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

Nos acaban de poner un banderín de 20 minutos... sólo para confirmar la bajada... ahora igual hasta se dan la vuelta...


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

Lo que vaya a pasar, parece que va a pasar ya....

No me han dado ni tiempo a escribirlo.

P.D. Vaya escabechina en 178. Esto es una BARRIDA con mayúsculas:8:


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

Pues nada, jugar y perder, callar y pagar... me fastidia que podía haber estado disfrutando la tarde por ahí...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

ostias, que velón saltando stops en mínimos del día. Deja mucha sombra pero la siguiente vela la cubre.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

En estas velas se la está jugando...


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

SP, hay que ver cómo lo juegan a partir de las 21:00. Si tienen algo en mente, desde ahí lo harán.

Atman, aguante un poco por el amor de Dios. Yo también he entrado en 1184. Hasta 1150, puede ser normal. Es lo que tiene jugar a por grandes recompensas. Carpatos anda diciendo que los dos últimos días se ha igualado el saldo de ventas y compras de los institucionales. Hasta hace dos días decía que estaban vendidos. No cuadra mucho con lo que dice Mulder pero el caso es que ambos ahora están diciendo que los grandes no están vendiendo. Si es así, las gacelas están como los electrones a 1.000.000 de grados. Es decir, excitados y dandose hostias con todo.

Lo dicho, veamos a partir de las 21:00 y en concreto a partir de las 21:40.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2011)

Han metido pasta como para mandarlo lejos en cualquier dirección


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

Gracias, Janus. Pero mi SL estaba algo por debajo de los mínimos de esta mañana (mañana allí). Ahora me voy a casa, que la tengo a 10 minutos, y ya con las pantuflas puestas vemos si nos ganamos el postre...


----------



## AssGaper (2 Sep 2011)

con las barridas que meten no se como osáis meteros a esos niveles jaja. Ser buenos españoles con pelo en pecho y a descubirto, y jugar sin stops ::


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SP, hay que ver cómo lo juegan a partir de las 21:00. Si tienen algo en mente, desde ahí lo harán.
> 
> Atman, aguante un poco por el amor de Dios. Yo también he entrado en 1184. Hasta 1150, puede ser normal. Es lo que tiene jugar a por grandes recompensas. Carpatos anda diciendo que los dos últimos días se ha igualado el saldo de ventas y compras de los institucionales. Hasta hace dos días decía que estaban vendidos. No cuadra mucho con lo que dice Mulder pero el caso es que ambos ahora están diciendo que los grandes no están vendiendo. Si es así, las gacelas están como los electrones a 1.000.000 de grados. Es decir, excitados y dandose hostias con todo.
> 
> Lo dicho, veamos a partir de las 21:00 y en concreto a partir de las 21:40.



Si vas haciendo caso a Cárpatos, vas jodido :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

hay que tener webos o ser muy :rolleye: 

bueno que cuando esto estaba en 1100 tenian que haber entrado largos no ahora que esta guaneando y seguira guaneando mucho ::


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

Menos mal que estaban preparando las vacaciones. Hay mucho movimiento, nos queda mucho por ver.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

Pues nada, se han roto los 1280. No pasa nada. Parada en la directriz alcista.
Era una opción que rebotara en ese soporte. SL ajustadico y listo. 





A ver como termina la sesión.....


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Menos mal que estaban preparando las vacaciones. Hay mucho movimiento, nos queda mucho por ver.



Jajaj.. sí se conoce que han ido a preparar la maleta y ahora vienen a ver si sacan para llenar el depósito del yate, o si deciden pasear por la playa.


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

venga, vamos a retestar ese minimo...


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Jajaj.. sí se conoce que han ido a preparar la maleta y ahora vienen a ver si sacan para llenar el depósito del yate, o si deciden pasear por la playa.



Pues ha sido decirlo y lo han dejado reposar...pero seguramente se querrá dejar limpio el asiento, para encontrarlo todo bien a la vuelta.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2011)

si van a operar en el sp500 por lo menos ir en el lado correcto , desde que cerramos en europa creo que se deja mas de un 1%


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2011)

Al final he tenido que irme tras el cierre y no he puesto el volumen de los leoncios, ahí va:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Tenemos un mercado totalmente dominado por gacelas grandes, los leoncios hoy solo han aparecido durante el dato de paro, el resto del día han ventas en su mayoría de volumen bastante bajo, aunque hacia la tarde han empezado a comprar pero con volumen más bajo todavía.

En subasta han vendido pero luego han comprado aunque el saldo ha quedado negativo.

En resumen, los movimientos que estamos viendo son una suma de gacelas grandes pero con poco poder, los que cortan el bacalao se han ido y solo se presentan cuando hay 'emoción', por eso esta bajada parece algo así como un goteo.

En el S&P veo que a las 20:00 han entrado leoncios vendedores, aunque no es excesivamente exagerado y de momento siguen vendiendo.


----------



## necho (2 Sep 2011)

El DAXi perdiendo -4.05% en el after party ;-)


----------



## Janus (2 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si vas haciendo caso a Cárpatos, vas jodido :ouch:



No hombre, no, por dios. Con él funciona el sentimiento contrario. No está diciendo que vaya a subir .... y cuando superó los 1225 ya andaba diciendo sobre los 1260 .... Cada vez que habla, sube el pan. Vale para estar al tanto de las noticias y lo que lee/publican en webs usanas (como el saldo de institucionales, si es que es cierto).)


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2011)

...hoy entavía vemos los sixties... pero los de la centena anterior...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Ahora comienza a recuperar ...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No hombre, no, por dios. Con él funciona el sentimiento contrario. No está diciendo que vaya a subir .... y cuando superó los 1225 ya andaba diciendo sobre los 1260 .... Cada vez que habla, sube el pan. Vale para estar al tanto de las noticias y lo que lee/publican en webs usanas (como el saldo de institucionales, si es que es cierto).)



Tiene sus intereses y por ello es siempre-alcista


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Sep 2011)

que final más jashondo nos están brindando...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

La sesión ha sido tremenda. Sin hacer prisioneros.

El lunes es importante para europa.


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Que todos tengan un buen día
> Dejo una par de frases célebres para hoy ……​
> *"La suerte es aquello que sucede cuando la preparación y la oportunidad se encuentran"*
> (Seneca)
> ...



Espero que les haya ido bien, o no tan mal, hasta otro dia de guaneo


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2011)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues ya te digo yo que despues de ver la previsiones del maestro para la semana que viene tenemos un hermoso gap a la baja el lunes,el resto de la semana no se,pero eso es seguro.
> 
> Y no,yo no acepto lefazos en caso de error :no:



Pues eso,que estaba claro clarinete...::


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2011)

El ultimo velón rojo de las 22:15 es para dejar claro de que va la película ::

Mínimo minimorum de la sesión 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2011)

habrá que ir creando un nuevo hilo ya.... este de este fin de semana no pasa....


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El ultimo velón rojo de las 22:15 es para dejar claro de que va la película ::
> 
> Mínimo minimorum de la sesión 8:



Pienso que es clave la zona de 1150-1160. A ver qué sucede.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pienso que es clave la zona de 1150-1160. A ver qué sucede.



lo mismo opino, por ahí es por donde sube la DTA. Depende de como se levanten _loj ejpeculadoreh_


----------



## AssGaper (3 Sep 2011)

Y si el fin de este hilo esta relacionado con el el guano total y definitivo?

Hasta que número de páginas esta permitido un hilo en el server de este foro?

::::::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2011)

espero que tengamos un bonito gap para el lunes , parece que el segundo tramo bajista sera auspiciado por GRECIA :Baile:

de momento parece que la caida esta siguiendo a la perfeccion la figura de rally en dos tramos , tecnicamente lo hace de libro pero descubrir exactamente como es mas complicado , pero a toro pasado cuando se termine de dibujar el movimiento vamos a alucinar .

por otro lado el hecho que respeten esta figura tecnica me hace pensar en que esta todo controlado , caeremos si pero una vez lleguemos al objetivo creo que no tendremos movimientos inesperados , ya que UE , BCE , FED nos sostendran , estan esperando que la caida purgue todo lo malo para actuar


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión ha sido tremenda. Sin hacer prisioneros.
> 
> El lunes es importante para europa.



seguramente en europa abra un gap bajista dado el guano usano ¿no creeis?


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> seguramente en europa abra un gap bajista dado el guano usano ¿no creeis?



Yo creo que sí que abre con un gap a la baja. Al estar cerrado el mercado usano, la evolución de la sesión es una incógnita. Como nos agarremos a la movida griega, nos vamos para abajo con violencia. Cualquiera sabe pero hay que ser muuuuy prudente.

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark (Flight 666) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2011)

Santander debe subir un 130% para recuperar el precio del convertible








:XX:

EDITO: No sabía muy bien que era lo de los bonos convertibles. Pero solo puedo decir una cosa:

MHDLGP

Si eso no es una estafa que baje dios y lo vea. ¿Que estos hijoputas no sabían en 2007 que las acciones se iban a desplomar?No se lo cree ni su puta madre. Ojalá alguno de los que vayan a palmar pasta los lleve a jucio. Malditos cabrones.


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes a la forería

Creo que hace poco alguien habló de MTS:







De momento, ni con un palo. En su momento la tenía en el punto de mira, exactamente cuando cotizaba donde el círculo amarillo. Divergencias alcistas en zona de suelo, la figura hubiera sido fácilmente detectable y la entrada muy cómoda. No cuajó. Eso es la bueno del AT, te permite plantear operativas por adelantado y abortarlas antes de meter un duro en el mercado.

El apoyo donde marca el segundo impulso bajista se ve muy natural teniendo en cuenta la estructura del precio.

OHL, que también sonó:







La verticalidad de la caída no ha impedido que el movimiento bajista se desarrolle en un perfecto canal. Tenemos recogida en zona de soporte, pero a corto plazo sigue bajista. En principio no deberíamos esperar mayores daños que una visita a la directriz inferior del canal, lo cual configuraría, tal vez, un suelo la mar de aprovechable.

Habiendo revisado los valores del IBEX en detalle, tengo la sensación de que ahora les va a tocar recibir a los grandes y que muchos de los peques están ya muy cerca de la zona de mínimos.


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2011)

Y un comentario sobre el mercado en general. Estoy siguiendo la pista a los movimientos de las manazas fuertes y, todavía por confirmar, se advierte la posibilidad de que la renta fija esté haciendo un gran techo y pronto salga mucha pasta de ahí, hablo del BUND. En este escenario, tendría mucho sentido una noticia -o una secuencia de- muy fuerte y negativa, que cause el pánico absoluto y, como siempre, haga que los últimos primos se incorporen en el punto álgido y compren caro buscando el refugio en lo que aparentemente es más seguro. Lo que vendría luego, os lo podéis imaginar, porque sólo hay dos opciones: el sistema peta y el dinero se refugia en bancolchón, latunes y oro, o se hace un suelo evidentísimo en la renta variable que nadie se cree porque el entorno de noticias es catastrofista total, cuando en realidad lo peor habría pasado y se estarían sentando las bases para una bonita recuperación, por lo que tendríamos una temporada de subidas en bolsa sin la más mínima consonancia con lo que se percibiría a pie de calle.

Es mucho adelantar, de momento un futurible que ni siquiera está confirmado, pero aqui lo dejo.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2011)

Sigo con frecuencia el BUND exactamente por lo mismo. De momento creo que es bastante alcista, pero me preparo para cambiar de opinión en cuento termine una pauta de techo.

De momento nos vienen unas semanas muy movidas.


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Sigo con frecuencia el BUND exactamente por lo mismo. De momento creo que es bastante alcista, pero me preparo para cambiar de opinión en cuento termine una pauta de techo.
> 
> De momento nos vienen unas semanas muy movidas.



Es que el BUND es alcista a todas luces -y así lo he reflejado en los últimos gráficos del mismo-, pero... revise sus mensajes privados.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Sep 2011)

¿Señor Claca, ve usted alcista a BME (o menos bajista que la mayoría)?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Señor Claca, ve usted alcista a BME (o menos bajista que la mayoría)?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Y dale con lo de señor... que, no, joder, que no, que yo suelto tacos y todavía conservo el pelo en la cabeza. No tengo ni la edad ni la clase para ser un señor.

BME:







Yo creo que ganará el lateral con matices bajistas. No será, ni para bien ni para mal, de los valores que ofrezcan más recorrido durante los próximos meses.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (3 Sep 2011)

<object width="420" height="345"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lez9k3X8ldU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lez9k3X8ldU?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="345" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que el BUND es alcista a todas luces -y así lo he reflejado en los últimos gráficos del mismo-, pero... revise sus mensajes privados.



viiiisto :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y dale con lo de señor... .



Es que es usted un señor, Sr. Claca :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2011)

bueno amigos subo un par de graficos cutres 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

primero el sp500 , parece estar metido en un pequeño triangulo :: de romperlo su objetivo es el 1020 50% fibo un objetivo que ya di en la anterior serie de graficos cutres .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

y el ibex metido en un lateral , la clave es el soporte 8000 si se rompe pabajo a plomo .

ahora la cosa se empieza a complicar porque el viernes 16 tenemos vencimiento trimestral y hacia el 20 nuevas medidas de apoyo por lo que hay alguna posibilidad de que las bolsas sigan laterales , el sp500 dentro del triangulo y el ibex entre 8000 y 8820 ienso:

por TECNICO como ya dije el 8000 es la clave , veo muy probable tocar el 8000 para rebotar al 8820 y finalmente iniciar el segundo tramo de rally bajista .

todo esto con el permiso de grecia , tengo claro que se hace oficial la reestructuracion de deuda osea quiebra pero si esto no sucede este finde podemos todavia alargar los laterales , ademas segun los graficos si iniciamos la caida el 15 o 16 , el dia 30 tenemos a la bajista del primer tramo sosteniendonos en los 6260 :baba:


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Sep 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno amigos subo un par de graficos cutres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no habia comenzado ya ese segundo tramo bajista el viernes? Eso dijiste. Ahora vamos otra vez a los 8800 y luego el segundo tramo?
No te enfades, eh, que te lo comento sin critica ninguna, al reves, sino escribieras nos faltaria algo.
Pero como un dia bajamos al infierno, al rato subimos al cielo, para al rato no hacer nada y estar laterales, pues ya ni se a donde crees que vamos


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y un comentario sobre el mercado en general. Estoy siguiendo la pista a los movimientos de las manazas fuertes y, todavía por confirmar, se advierte la posibilidad de que la renta fija esté haciendo un gran techo y pronto salga mucha pasta de ahí, hablo del BUND. En este escenario, tendría mucho sentido una noticia -o una secuencia de- muy fuerte y negativa, que cause el pánico absoluto y, como siempre, haga que los últimos primos se incorporen en el punto álgido y compren caro buscando el refugio en lo que aparentemente es más seguro. Lo que vendría luego, os lo podéis imaginar, porque sólo hay dos opciones: el sistema peta y el dinero se refugia en bancolchón, latunes y oro, o se hace un suelo evidentísimo en la renta variable que nadie se cree porque el entorno de noticias es catastrofista total, cuando en realidad lo peor habría pasado y se estarían sentando las bases para una bonita recuperación, por lo que tendríamos una temporada de subidas en bolsa sin la más mínima consonancia con lo que se percibiría a pie de calle.
> 
> Es mucho adelantar, de momento un futurible que ni siquiera está confirmado, pero aqui lo dejo.



Yo, aun lo apabullante de todas las noticias macro que nos rodean, sigo pensando que el fondo es el segundo escenario que planteas. No creo en una "petada" total del sistema, ya que ni ellos mismos lo permitirian, ahora si creo en un trasvase de riqueza, en "patadas adelante" y en el "sacrificio economico" de gran parte de la poblacion, con lo que me coincide una subida de un escenario de la renta variable al mismo tiempo que hay "fuego" en la calle.
Es como el caso de España, que podemos asistir incluso a escenarios de crecimiento del PIB pero sin descenso del paro estructural, ya que puede ser imposible crear empleo que ya no es necesario.
La primera opcion, de "petar el sistema", caida fiat, etc, la veo mas "mad max" y la verdad, poco real. Pero bueno, esperemos acontecimientos


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pero no habia comenzado ya ese segundo tramo bajista el viernes? Eso dijiste. Ahora vamos otra vez a los 8800 y luego el segundo tramo?
> No te enfades, eh, que te lo comento sin critica ninguna, al reves, sino escribieras nos faltaria algo.
> Pero como un dia bajamos al infierno, al rato subimos al cielo, para al rato no hacer nada y estar laterales, pues ya ni se a donde crees que vamos



vamos para abajo eso es seguro :Baile: pero lo que intento descubrir con los graficos es el timing , no me haria gracia ir con todo lo gordo bajista y estrellarme con el 8000 :ouch:

el 8000 es la clave si lo rompe , entonces ya tenemos el segundo tramo bajista sino habra que esperar probablemente un ultimo toque a los 8800 y tal vez la clave en los 8820


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes,

es usted un cachondo señor Muertoviviente, el dia del guano final sera elevado a los altares.

Como anda diciendo niveles, digo yo los mios.
Sp500: 1157-1162 clave DTA de romperse ni los saqueteros de goldrealmoneyman para esto.
Dax: 5477 clave DTA, de romperse el CBKG entrara en el club de sacyr.
Ibex: 8200 [zonal] clave DTA de romperse el guano esta asegurado, ni los misticos 8000.

Como a no se quien le he leido, los bonos griegos ofrecen mas rentabilidad que el mejor hedge fund, asi que queda resuelta la duda. :XX:

Por arriba obvio decir niveles, ya que como todos sabemos los 17milesjuanluisticos son la referencia.


----------



## Argentium (4 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes, no soy habitual de este hilo, aunque siempre los leo, saludos. Ahora pregunto, saben si hay alguna novedad de último momento? es que estaba mirando el indice de la bolsa de Tel Aviv y de repente pego un bajon del 2% de un tiron, hasta llegar al -4,40%,gracias. Enlace http://www.tase.co.il/TASEEng/


Welcome to the TASE Website
TASE Indices 


Index Value Change 

TA-25 1,082.47 -4.39% 

TA-100 976.28 -4.05% 

TA Composite 964.39 -3.89% 

Tel-Div 1,020.57 -2.69% 

TA BlueTech-50 241.88 -3.36%


----------



## Claca (4 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> es usted un cachondo señor Muertoviviente, el dia del guano final sera elevado a los altares.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, un gráfico de SACYR:







El rebote se ha dado en un nivel para nada casual. Interesantes las divergencias alcistas que acumula el valor en los últimos dos años, por cierto (en mensual).







Segundo bajista activado, mientras no supere con claridad los 5,70, el rumbo fijado serán los 3,86 euros.


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2011)

China compra oro para acabar con el status de moneda-reserva del dólar.

zerohedge


No tiene que ver con el enlace. En cuanto abran, si puedo, me pongo corto en SP.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2011)

Be careful, puede rebotar en la DT alcista de corto plazo.


----------



## atman (4 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Be careful, puede rebotar en la DT alcista de corto plazo.



Sí, tal vez intente algo el rebote. Pero aguantaremos. Iré en posición avante-un-tercio, con SL relajado. Si empieza a romper resistencias iré deshaciendo poco a poco. Pero yo creo que el tenderete probará los 1120-30 y puede ser violento y dejarnos fuera. Estas jugadas, aunque acierte el objetivo, no me suelen salir demasiado bien, porque me pongo nervioso antes de tiempo. A ver si esta vez soy capaz de manejarlo. Y, por supuesto, se aceptan sugerencias.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2011)

En mi opinión, hay menos riesgo de hacer la pasta en la ruptura de los 1120 (hipotética) que en bajar ahora hasta los 1120 (que lo veo probable).

Suerte y buen trading.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Sep 2011)

La gente que trabaja directamente con acciones americanas, ¿realmente es fácil recuperar la doble imposición de los dividendos?


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2011)

Yo lo he hecho con acciones alemanas y hay una casilla específica en la declaración de la renta.

Me imagino que con las acciones usanas sea igual.

Alguno te contestará (el hilo está repleto de marditohs ejpeculadorehs:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Yo lo he hecho con acciones alemanas y hay una casilla específica en la declaración de la renta.
> 
> Me imagino que con las acciones usanas sea igual.
> 
> Alguno te contestará (el hilo está repleto de marditohs ejpeculadorehs:



Pero luego hay que mandar una carta y demás a Alemania ¿no? Es que parece un poco follón. ¿O a través del Padre ya se hace todo?


----------



## pollastre (4 Sep 2011)




----------



## aksarben (4 Sep 2011)

Seguimos en:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abeis-visto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a.html

que nos chapan este...


----------



## Janus (4 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sí, tal vez intente algo el rebote. Pero aguantaremos. Iré en posición avante-un-tercio, con SL relajado. Si empieza a romper resistencias iré deshaciendo poco a poco. Pero yo creo que el tenderete probará los 1120-30 y puede ser violento y dejarnos fuera. Estas jugadas, aunque acierte el objetivo, no me suelen salir demasiado bien, porque me pongo nervioso antes de tiempo. A ver si esta vez soy capaz de manejarlo. Y, por supuesto, se aceptan sugerencias.



Tenga precauciones miles. Eliminando las noticias y ruido de fondo y siendo objetivos con el índice, la realidad es que cada mínimo sucesivo ha sido superior al anterior, cada máximo sucesivo ha sido mayor que el mínimo anterior e idem que el máximo anterior. Por ello, lleva inercia o fuerza alcista.
El único signo de posible debilidad está en que no ha sido capaz de llegar a la "línea" de resistencia del canal en el que se enmarca, si bien es cierto es una debilidad muy matizable porque ese máximo es mayor que el anterior. Ahora está en una corrección y hay que ver cómo se comporta (si llegará) a la "línea" de soporte del canal. Esta zona está en 1160 + 15 pipos de filtro. La última corrección sostenida dentro del canal fué de unos 94 pipos (1208 - 1114). Esa misma corrección ahora desde los 1230 llevaría el índice hasta 1140 aprox. Ahí (entre 1160-1140) es una zona importante. Lo del filtro de 15 pipos (se puede quedar pequeño) es para evitar quedarse out (estos leoncios son .....).
La última "vuelta" se produjo el 26/08 en 1134.

Que haya suerte.

:rolleye:


----------

